# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος [Vitsentzos Kornaros, Pride of Winchester, Viking Viscount]

## Espresso Venezia

Ένα ακόμα από τα πλοία στα οποία στρέφουμε την προσοχή μας μόνο κάτω από δύσκολες για αυτά συνθήκες.

Το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος της ΛΑΝΕ, ναυπηγήθηκε το 1976 στο Αλμποργκ της Δανίας, με το όνομα ''VIKING VISCOUNT''
και ταξίδεψε για αρκετά χρόνια στη γραμμή Ντόβερ-Καλέ, ενώ αποκτήθηκε από την ΛΑΝΕ ΤΟ 1994. 

Στην πιο κάτω φώτο σε κατάπλου του στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά φέτος το καλοκαίρι.

VITSENTZOS.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται στο μόλο Δραπετσώνας για την ετήσια του.

VITSENTZOS_2.jpg

----------


## Leo

Το ωραιότερο σημείο σ' αυτό το πλοίο ειναι το μπαλκόνι κάτω από τη γέφυρα! Η χαρά του καρβολάτρη  :Smile:

----------


## nautikos

Οπως αλλωστε και του ξαδελφου Ρομιλντα!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Οπως αλλωστε και του ξαδελφου Ρομιλντα!


Ο ...*ξάδελφος της Ρομιλντάρας*  :Very Happy: , επανήλθε στα δρομολόγια μετά την ετήσια του.

Δύο φωτογραφίες του σημερινές στον ¶γιο Διονύση.

VITSENTZOS_3.jpg

VITSENTZOS_4.jpg

----------


## JASON12345

Α.ξάδερφος είναι?
Γιατί μου την θύμιζε πολύ την Ρομίλντα.

----------


## Nautikos II

> Α.ξάδερφος είναι?
> Γιατί μου την θύμιζε πολύ την Ρομίλντα.


Μοιαζει αρκετα με την ROMΙLDA

----------


## JASON12345

Χτίστικαν στα ίδια ναυπηγεία την ίδια περίοδο;

----------


## Nautikos II

Αυτο δεν το ξερω, αλλα μοιαζουν αρκετα σε καποια σημεια

----------


## noulos

Πραγματι μοιάζουν αρκετά στον καθρέπτη αλλά πιστεύω ότι είναι τυχαίο. Σύμφωνα με το fakta το Ρομίλντα είναι ναυπηγημένο στην Ολλανδία και δεν έχει αδελφάκια, και ο Κορνάρος στην Δανία με 3 αδέλφια εκ των οποίων το ένα είναι το Σαμοθράκη της ΣΑΟΣ.

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

> Το ωραιότερο σημείο σ' αυτό το πλοίο ειναι το μπαλκόνι κάτω από τη γέφυρα! Η χαρά του καρβολάτρη


 
Φιλε Leo ασε που βγαζεις και ομορφες φωτογραφιες απο το εν΄λογο μπαλκονι


kornaros diafani karpathos.JPG Διαφανι Καρπαθου

----------


## Leo

Τέλεια θέα, τέλεια φωτογραφία.... Μετά μου λές να μη σε ζηλεύουμε... ¶ντε με το καλό να γυρίσεις  :Very Happy:

----------


## JASON12345

Πολύ καλή φωτογραφία.
Να έιχα και γω την ευκαιρία να αλητεύω κάθε βδομάδα στα νησιά...

----------


## nautikos

Μια πολλη ομορφη φωτο του κ._Ιωσήφ Παπαδόπουλου._

----------


## JASON12345

Μπράβο στον Ιωσήφ Παπαδόπουλο!

----------


## a.molos

Προσέξτε τώρα αυτό! Το πλοίο ήρθε στην Ελλάδα με Ελληνική σημαία και νηολογιο Λονδίνου. Απόδειξη η φωτό.

----------


## Apostolos

Πιθανόν με προσωρινά ναυτιλιακά έγγραφα απο το Προξενικό μας Λιμεναρχείο του Λονδίνου! Εκπληκτική φώτο!!!

----------


## helatros68

Το Βιτσεντζος Κορναρος μολις εχει αναχωρησει απο την Κασο με προορισμο την Σητεια στις 22.8.2007

----------


## pariklaki

Το A.I.S. δείχνει τώρα τον Κορνάρο να έχει αγκυροβολήσει στην ανατολική πλευρά της Σαντορίνης για να αποφύγει προφανώς τους θυελλώδεις νοτιοδυτικούς που πνέουν στην περιοχή

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν μπορεί να μήν έχουμε και φώτο απο το σημείο...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

O Βιτσεντζος Κορναρος στις 13/2/2008 στο μεγαλο λιμανι.Ενα πολυ καλο βαπορι με μεγαλη συνεπεια,πολλους και πανεμορφους χωρους,καλοταξιδο και με ενα πλωριο μπαλκονι χαρα του καραβολατρη.Σε ολους σας αλλα ειδικα στους Roi Baudoin,Polyka και Espresso Venezia.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ....Ενα πολυ καλο βαπορι με μεγαλη συνεπεια,πολλους και πανεμορφους χωρους,καλοταξιδο και με ενα πλωριο μπαλκονι χαρα του καραβολατρη....


Kαι με πολύ ωραίο όνομα φίλε Διονύση. Μην τα ξαναλέμε πάλι, με τα απρόσωπα ''SUPER'', ''STAR'', ''HIGH'', ''EXPRESS'' κλπ. κλπ. κλπ.

Για φαντάσου για παράδειγμα το υπέροχο -κατά όλα τα άλλα- ...SUPERFERRY (κάτι σε SUPERMAN μου πάει  :Sad: ), να το λέγανε π.χ. ''ΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΒΒΑΔΙΑΣ''.
Δεν θα σου έκανε ένα κλικ παραπάνω ???

Και αφού (ως συνήθως  :Very Happy: ) γκρίνιαξα, να σε ευχαριστήσω για την αφιέρωση.  :Very Happy:

----------


## navigation

Ναι πραγματικά το όνομα του είναι από τα ωραιότερα! Να φανταστείτε στα γραφεία της ΛΑΝΕ οταν θπελουν να αναφερθούν στο πλοίο λένε ¨ο ποιητής¨δεν λένε ¨το Βιτσεντζος Κορνάρος¨. Δεν είναι τέλειο!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου navigation... είναι όντως τέλειοοο  :Wink:

----------


## kalypso

ακουσα χτες  το βράδυ κατά τις 3 η ώρα σε κρατικό κανάλι,ότι το  Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος θα δρομολογηθεί από 1/5 στην Θεσσαλονικη και για την κατάθεση της χάρτας για τα δικαιώματα των επιβατών...Ελπίζουμε φέτος να έχουμε περισσότερα δρομολόγια στην Θεσσαλονίκη...Είδομεν...

----------


## Rocinante

Οπως εχουμε πει το πλοιο ειναι αρκετα ομορφο και εγω θα πω οτι μεγαλο ρολο παιζει και η εταιρεια που το διατηρει σε τοσο καλη κατασταση. Το αλλο αδελφι το γνωριζεται ειναι το Σαμοθρακη και ολοι ξερουν πως εχει καταντησει. Σε ενα προηγουμενο ομως post ο φιλος Noulos ειχε αναφερθει στην υπαρξη αλλων 2 αδελφων πλοιων. Οσοι λοιπον δεν το εχουν κανει αν θελουν ας επισκευτουν το FAKTΑ να γνωρισουν τα αλλα δυο αδελφια και να διαπιστωσουν για μια ακομα φορα την τυχη καποιων πλοιων οταν πεσουν σε λαθος χερια

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Δεν επεσαν σε λαθος χερια! Απλα η εταιρεια, προσπαθησε να αυξησει τη χωρητικοτητα, μαλλον με το μικροτερο κοστος! Ετσι, τα Viking Valiant & Viking Venturer, το 1986 πηγαν στο Bremerhaven, στα ναυπηγεια Schichau Unterweser AG, οπου τα μακρυναν, εβαλαν νεα πλωρη, και απεκτησαν ετσι πανω γκαραζ και για φορτηγα! Το ιδιο επαθαν και 2 πλοια Free Enterprise. To Free Enterprise VI & Free Enterprise VII. Aπο αυτα, ολα δουλευουν ακομα, πλην του Free Enterprise VI, το οποιο βουλιαξε μετα απο συγκρουση με φορτηγο πλοιο, στην Ερυθρα το 2005!

----------


## nautikos

Συγκεκριμενα για τα Free Enterprise VI & Free Enterprise VII η προσπαθεια μεγεθυνσης τους ηταν εντπωσιακη. Το πλοιο κοπηκε απο ολο στο υψος του γκαραζ εκτος απο την πλωρη και την πρυμνη και ολο το υπολοιπο τεραστιο κομματι σηκωθηκε στον αερα απο πλωτους γερανους, ωστε να προστεθει το επιπλεον κομματι και να καθισει το πλαιο πανω στο νεο...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Δεν επαθαν και τα Super Viking το ιδιο?

----------


## Rocinante

Προιον αναβαθμησης της ιδιας της εταιρειας λοιπον. Ε δεν πειραζει που εφτασε στα χερια μας το μη αναβαθμησμενο Viking Viscount :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δεν ξερω τι κριτηρια εχουν στη βορεια Ευρωπη,παντως *η* *μετασκευη τους τα εχει μετατρεψει σε ναυπηγικα εκτρωματα*.Το Βιτσεντζο ειδικα μετα την ελληνικη μετασκευη του τον βλεπεις και τον χαιρεσαι,μιας που εχουν κλεισει και το πανω γκαραζ,βαζοντας καμπινες.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Προιον αναβαθμησης της ιδιας της εταιρειας λοιπον. Ε δεν πειραζει που εφτασε στα χερια μας το μη αναβαθμησμενο Viking Viscount


Aυτο ξαναπες το!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος την Παρασκεύη στις 16/05/08 έτοιμο για αναχώρηση ...


bintzetzos kornaros1.jpg

----------


## cmitsos

το περιμένουμε χίο γύρω στις 26-27 μαίου!!! :Razz:

----------


## mike_rodos

> Δεν ξερω τι κριτηρια εχουν στη βορεια Ευρωπη,παντως *η* *μετασκευη τους τα εχει μετατρεψει σε ναυπηγικα εκτρωματα*.Το Βιτσεντζο ειδικα μετα την ελληνικη μετασκευη του τον βλεπεις και τον χαιρεσαι,μιας που εχουν κλεισει και το πανω γκαραζ,βαζοντας καμπινες.


Θα διαφωνίσω μαζί σου φίλε μου. διότι το πάνω γκαράζ υπάρχει από την πλώρη μέχρι και την μέση του βαποριού, απλά τα παράθυρα που φαίνονται είναι ένας διάδρομος που πηγενεί τους επιβάτες από την έισοδο του καραβιού στην reception. Από την μέση και μέχρι την γέφυρα έχει κλειστεί το γκαράζ και έχει γίνει καμπίνες. Το επόμενο (6ο deck) είναι μπάρ, τραπεζαρία (εστιατόριο) και το λογιστήριο, το αμέσως επόμενο (7ο deck) έχει μόνο καμπίνες και είναι το πρώτο deck που έχει εξωτερικο χώρο και τέλος στο 8ο deck είναι οι αεροπορικές θέσεις!!! έτσι είναι εσωτερικά το κορνάρος... Ένα πολύ καλότάξιδο καράβι....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αρχικα να σε ενημερωσω οτι οταν μιλαω για εκτρωματα,δεν αναφερομαι στο Βιτσενζτο.Αναφερομαι στα αδερφα του που μετα τη μετασκευη που τους εγινε πραγματικα μετατραπηκαν σε εκτρωματα.Το Βιτσεντζο τον αναφερω ως καλο παραδειγμα ομορφου πλοιου,που εγινε ομορφοτερο μετα τη μετασκευη του.Τωρα αν εκανα λαθος για μισο deck που μετατραπηκε σε καμπινες και οχι ολο,συγνωμη λαθος.Πανω κατω ομως το ιδιο λεμε.Οτι και καλοταξιδο ειναι και οτι η μετασκευη του παει.

----------


## Speedkiller

Διαβάζοντας ένα παλαιό μημυμα του φίλου noulos που αναφέρει πως στο facta η ρομίλντα δεν έχει αδέρφια...Ε λοιπόν εγώ θα λεγα πως αυτά:
http://matteosgallery.fotopic.net/c1106427.html
http://matteosgallery.fotopic.net/c1264539.html

 είναι αληθινά της αδέρφια!Απλα ίσως ο πατέρας να μην τα έχει αναγνωρίσει...;-)

----------


## Rocinante

> Διαβάζοντας ένα παλαιό μημυμα του φίλου noulos που αναφέρει πως στο facta η ρομίλντα δεν έχει αδέρφια...Ε λοιπόν εγώ θα λεγα πως αυτά:
> http://matteosgallery.fotopic.net/c1106427.html
> http://matteosgallery.fotopic.net/c1264539.html
> 
> είναι αληθινά της αδέρφια!Απλα ίσως ο πατέρας να μην τα έχει αναγνωρίσει...;-)


Μαλλον ειναι ετεροθαλη αδελφια. Μπορει και τα δυο να ειναι Ολλανδεζικα αλλα γιναν σε διαφορετικο ναυπηγειο και φορανε αλλες μηχανες εκτος τις αλλες μικροδιαφορες. Μπορει ομως να ηταν ο σχεδιαστης ιδιος. Αλλα μου φαινεται οτι βγηκαμε εκτος θεματος...

----------


## Speedkiller

Να μαι ειλικρινής μιλούσα κυρίως για το σκαρί...Και το φουγάρο παρόμοιο είναι αν δεις!Αλλά όντως εκτός θέματος είμαι...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Να φανταστείτε στα γραφεία της ΛΑΝΕ οταν θπελουν να αναφερθούν στο πλοίο λένε ¨ο ποιητής¨δεν λένε ¨το Βιτσεντζος Κορνάρος¨.


Ο *ποιητής* αναχωρώντας σήμερα από τον Πειραιά.

VITSENTZOS_1.jpg

VITSENTZOS_2.jpg

----------


## eliasaslan

καμιά άλλη φοτο του πλοίου υπάρχει?

----------


## Speedkiller

Αυτές σου κάνουν??? :Smile: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7708

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7709

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7710

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7711

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7712

----------


## Apostolos

Φοβερες! Ευγε

----------


## eliasaslan

καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες φίλε speedkiller, να σαι πάντα καλά

----------


## kalypso

εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες...

----------


## ΙΩΣΗΦ ΠΑΠΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

Θυμάστε την αεροφωτογραφία του "ποιητή" που τράβηξε ο Ιωσήφ Παπαδόπουλος; Ορίστε μερικές ακόμη όταν προσέγγιζε στην Κάσο τον Αύγουστο τού 2007...

 












*Διευκρίνιση* : Οι αεροφωτογραφίες τραβήχτηκαν από ιπτάμενο φουσκωτό σκάφος  :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απλα *ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ.*Σε ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ.

----------


## ΙΩΣΗΦ ΠΑΠΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

> Απλα *ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ.*Σε ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ.


 
Καπετάνιε μου, έχω άπειρες φωτογραφίες από τα πλοία της ΛΑΝΕ, και όχι μόνο. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι είμαι και σε ένα άλλο forum για φουσκωτά σκάφη (εκεί ανεβάζω 16 posts την ημέρα κατά μέσο όρο), και δεν μού μένει τελιικώς χρόνος ούτε να κοιμηθώ! Πρέπει βλέπεις να δουλέψω και λίγο για να ζήσει η οικογένεια  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

Μη μου πείς πως έχεις ανεβάζεις τέτοιες φωτογραφίες και στο forum με τα φουσκωτά?πολύ ωραίες ελπίζω να βρείς χρόνο να μοιραστείς και άλλες μαζι μας  :Very Happy:

----------


## kingminos

> Προσέξτε τώρα αυτό! Το πλοίο ήρθε στην Ελλάδα με Ελληνική σημαία και νηολογιο Λονδίνου. Απόδειξη η φωτό.


Λες και έχει λιμάνι το Λονδίνο. :Very Happy:

----------


## noulos

> Λες και έχει λιμάνι το Λονδίνο.


Κι' όμως έχει και παραέχει! Και μάλλιστα πολύ μεγάλο!  :Wink:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Λες και έχει λιμάνι το Λονδίνο.


Σε λιγο θα ακουσω οτι εγινε εσκεμμενα! Eκτος αν το Λονδινο, με τα Tilbury Dοcks, εχει νηολογιο μη υπαρχων!

----------


## Apostolos

Απλά γιατι το πλοίο πήρε προσωρινό νηολόγιο απο το εκεί προηενικό λιμεναρχείο

----------


## ΙΩΣΗΦ ΠΑΠΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

> Μη μου πείς πως έχεις ανεβάζεις τέτοιες φωτογραφίες και στο forum με τα φουσκωτά?πολύ ωραίες ελπίζω να βρείς χρόνο να μοιραστείς και άλλες μαζι μας


Τέτοιες μόνο; Φωτογραφίες να δεις...  :Wink:  Τα φουσκωτά βλέπεις είναι η μεγάλη αγάπη μου. Εξ ού και το ιπτάμενο φουσκωτό, το οποίο χρησιμοποιώ για τις αεροφωτογραφήσεις μου.

----------


## eliasaslan

Την Παρασκευή 4 Ιουλίου αποφάσισα να ταξιδέψω με το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος από Θεσσαλονίκη για Κάλυμνο... Ήταν μία ξεχωριστή κρουαζιέρα που δε θα ξεχάσω ποτέ... Με κεραυνούς και απίστευτη θέα... Ορίστε μία ξεχωριστή φωτογραφία που δεν τη βλέπεις συχνά. Ο καπετάνιος του Βιτσέντζου με τα κυάλια στα χέρια ανιχνέυει το πέλαγος... (δυστηχώς λίγο θωλή) Τράβηξα πάρα πολλές φωτογραφίες που θα μοιραστώ μαζί σας αύριο από το ταξίδι μου. Επέλεξα αυή λοιπόν για την αρχή σε αυτή την "ξενάγηση στο Αιγαίο" από το μοναδικό σκαρί του Βιτσέντζου Κορνάρου...

----------


## eliasaslan

Να και η φωτογραφία!

----------


## mike_rodos

Βλέπω όλο το ταξίδι το έφαγες μπροστά από την γέφυρα!!! Και εγώ έκει την έβγαζα στα δεκάδες ταξίδια μου με τον κορνάρο (Ρόδο - Κρήτη), πολύ ωραίο σημείο όπου η κατασκευή του καραβιού επιτρέπει στους επιβάτες να πάνε εκεί! Μακάρι και άλλα βαπόρια να ήταν έτσι!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ο καλα εισαι φιλε. Σε αυτο το σημειο μπορεις να παρεις μια καρεκλα και ενα τραπεζακι και να κανεις αυθεντικο καραβολατρικο ταξιδι.Να βαλεις κανα μεζεδακι,ενα ουζακι,καλη διαθεση και εισαι βασιλιας στο θρονο των καραβολατρων... :Wink:

----------


## eliasaslan

Όντως, δεν κοιμήθηκα καθόλου. Όλη τη νύχτα ήμουν στο "μπαλκόνι" του καραβιού και δεν το μετάνιωσα καθόλου... Τώρα που το είπες captain Nionio, δεν είναι άσχημη η ιδέα σου!

----------


## eliasaslan

Ορίστε οι 2 πρώτες φωτογραφίες όπως σας υποσχέθηκα από το πολύωρο ταξίδι μου... Φυσικά είναι από το λιμάνι αναχώρησης δλδ το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης. Ελπίζω να σας αρέσουν... Μην ανυσηχείτε, υπάρχει πολλή συνέχεια!!

P7041728.jpg

P7041767.JPG

----------


## JASON12345

> Βλέπω όλο το ταξίδι το έφαγες μπροστά από την γέφυρα!!! Και εγώ έκει την έβγαζα στα δεκάδες ταξίδια μου με τον κορνάρο (Ρόδο - Κρήτη), πολύ ωραίο σημείο όπου η κατασκευή του καραβιού επιτρέπει στους επιβάτες να πάνε εκεί! Μακάρι και άλλα βαπόρια να ήταν έτσι!


Ναι,όμως ακριβώς το ίδιο πλεονέκτημα έχει και το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ!Κανείς δεν το πένεψε όμως :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Ωραιες φωτό φίλε!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Το Μυτιλήνη το ξεχάσαμε?????

----------


## eliasaslan

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα σχόλια των φότο. Το Σαμοθράκη δεν έχει κι αυτό μπαλκόνι, ή μήπως κάνω λάθος?

----------


## JASON12345

Καλά καλά μη βαράτε.Πάντως μιας και ανοίξαμε αυτό το θέμα νομίζω πως και το Ρομίλντα έχει ανοικτό κατάστρωμα που κοιτάει στην πλώρη.

----------


## marsant

Nαι φιλε JASON12345 και το Ρομιλντα εχει ανοιχτο καταστρωμα που κιοταει την πλωρη με τζαμακια μαλιστα αν θυμαμαι καλα.Επισης και το Δημητρουλα εχει ανοιχτο καταστρωμα που κοιταει στην πλωρη.

----------


## nautikos

> το Ρομιλντα εχει ανοιχτο καταστρωμα που κιοταει την πλωρη με τζαμακια μαλιστα αν θυμαμαι καλα.


Πολυ σωστα, μαλιστα αυτα τα τζαμακια ειναι θαυματουργα οσον αφορα την προφυλαξη του χωρου απο τον αερα :Wink: .

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Συνάντηση για τα δύο πλοία της ΛΑΝΕ στη Ρόδο.
"Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος" και "Ιεράπετρα Λ" μαζί στο λιμάνι της Ακαντιάς στη Ρόδο το πρωΐ της Τετάρτης 9 Ιουλίου 2008.
Το "Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος" έφυγε στις 11:00 για Χάλκη-Κάρπαθο-Κάσο-Σητεία και το "Ιεράπετρα Λ" το βράδυ στις 1:00 μετά τα μεσάνυχτα για Χάλκη-Διαφάνι-Κάρπαθο-Κάσο-Σητεία-Ηράκλειο-Θήρα-Μήλο-Πειραιά. 

Δυο δυο.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σπάνια φωτογραφία, προσωπικά δεν τα έχω ξαναδεί μαζί δίπλα - δίπλα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ούτε εγώ τα είχα δει ποτέ μαζί.
Και η απορία είναι γιατί να μένει σχεδόν μια μέρα ολόκληρη στη Ρόδο το "Ιεράπετρα Λ";

----------


## marsant

Μηπως για να ταιριαξουν οι ωρες τις επιστροφης?Δηλαδη για να τους βγει να περνανε βραδυ απο Σαντορινη-Μηλο και να ειναι 7 το πρωι στον Πειραια.Αλλιως θα τους βγαινει ασχημη ωρα η να μην τους συμφερει απο επιβατικη κινηση.Μια υποθεση κανω.

----------


## navigation

Roi σε ευχαριστούμε πράγματι πολύ σπάνια φωτο!!!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Η φωτογραφία είναι όντως πανέμορφη!!!Απλά να προσθέσω πως αυτό έχει ξανασυμβεί (εννοώ να είναι δίπλα δίπλα)!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9629

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Λογικά, όπως επισημαίνεις πολύ σωστά τα δύο πλοία συναντιούνται σε τακτική βάση. Κάθε Τρίτη (ή κάθε δεύτερη Τρίτη) τα πλοία της ΛΑΝΕ είναι μαζί στη Ρόδο για κάποιες ώρες. Μάλιστα, τα συνοδεύουν και έξι κρουαζιερόπλοια.
Είναι βαπόρια που πραγματικά χαίρεσαι να τα βλέπεις.
Απλά, όπως καταλαβαίνεις όταν τα είδαμε μαζί χαρήκαμε πολύ γιατί δεν τα είχαμε ξαναδεί.
Εδώ μαζί με το "Πρωτεύς" μια πολύ ωραία παρέα.
Σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους ......

Όλοι μαζί.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Καλά οι φώτο από ψηλά είναι απίστευτες!!! Ευχαριστούμε Roi!!! 
Υ.Γ Πάλι καλά και κάποια μέλη του nautilia.gr που έρχονται στη Ρόδο και βλέπω και καμία φώτο από τα πλοία στο λιμάνι μας... :shock::shock::shock:

----------


## scoufgian

> Υ.Γ Πάλι καλά και κάποια μέλη του nautilia.gr που έρχονται στη Ρόδο και βλέπω και καμία φώτο από τα πλοία στο λιμάνι μας... :shock::shock::shock:


αμα βγαλω τη ζωστηρα θα δεις ............ακου κει δουλειες..........

----------


## mike_rodos

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχα!!! Εσύ τι μιλάς??? Έλα και εσυ Ρόδο να βγάλεις καμία φώτο να δω τα πλοία στο λιμάνι...  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχα!!! Εσύ τι μιλάς??? Έλα και εσυ Ρόδο να βγάλεις καμία φώτο να δω τα πλοία στο λιμάνι...


καλομελετα κι ερχεται............ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mike_rodos

Ωραία θα σου δώσω την φωτογραφική μου να βγάλεις και καμία φώτο για λογαριασμό μου! Εκτός και αν πάμε μαζί για καραβολατρικές φωτογραφησείς... Και μετά καπάκι για καραβολατρικό ανέβασμα στο nautilia.gr

----------


## dimitris

Ποιο πριν λεγατε για τα πλοια που βλεπουν πλωρη... ξεχασαμε το "Εξπρες Λημνος" και αν δεν κανω λαθος το "Θεολογος Π"
το γραφουμε και σε λαθος ποστ...

----------


## mike_rodos

Έχει και άλλα όπως το Σαμοθράκη και το Δημητρούλα! Μακάρι βέβαια να ήταν έτσι όλα τα πλοία στις ελληνικές θάλασσες... Και μακάρι να μπορούσες σε αυτά τα πλοία να πας τουλάχιστόν έξω από την γέφυρα και να βλέπεις τους χειρισμούς... Αλλά δυστιχώς τζίφος!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καταθέτω μια επίσημη πρόταση προς συζήτηση:
Να αγοραστεί από κοινού νιτσεράδα για τον φίλο mike rodos, ώστε να μην βρέχεται όταν θα πηγαίνει στον φάρο στην Ακαντιά για να στέλνει τις χειμερινές του ανταποκρίσεις ....

----------


## mike_rodos

:Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ Roi...

----------


## eliasaslan

Μετά από μεγάλη καθυστέρηση (λόγω του rally Αιγαίου ιστιοπλοϊκών σκαφών) επέστρεψα με 3 φωτογραφίες έξω από τη Χίο. Απο εδώ και πέρα θα ανεβάζω πιο τακτικα!!!! Ελπίζω να σας αρέσουν

P7041783.jpg

P7041782.jpg

P7041788.jpg

----------


## zamas

*ΜΙΑ ΝΥΧΤΕΡΙΝΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ NAYTILIA.GR*
*ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ ΣΑΜΟΥ*
*DATE:* 22/05/2008
vitsentzos kornaros 01small - ok.JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

Αυτά είναι.... :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## zamas

*ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ 
ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ ΣΑΜΟΥ*
*DATE:* 07/06/2008
vitsentzos kornaros 05small - ok.JPG

----------


## eliasaslan

Αυτή τη στιγμή, στις 19.36 περνάει καμαρωτό με 16.9 κόμβους το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος έξω από τον κόλπο της Αγίας Μαρίνας Λέρου

----------


## eliasaslan

Με προορισμό τη Θεσσαλονίκη φυσικά

----------


## helatros68

Το Βιτσεντζος Κορναρος λιγο μετα την αναχωρηση του απο την Κασο με επομενο προορισμο την Σητεια στις 22.8.2007

----------


## kastro

Αύτο το πλοιό βαμένο στα χρώματα της ανεκ θα ειναι πολύ αστείο.

----------


## marsant

Κατι πρεπει να κανει η εταιρια επιτελους για τα 2 της τα πλοια.Σημερα εφυγε παλι το Κορναρος με ακριβως 2 ωρες καθυστερηση απο την Σαντορινη!Το ιδιο βιολι γινεται και με το Ιεραπετρα.Ας κανει κατι να μην ταλαιπωρητε ο κοσμος.Ας αλλαξει τις ωρες αφου βλεπουν οτι δεν τους βγαινει.Ελεος πια απο αρχες Ιουλιου καθε φορα το ιδιο πραγμα γινεται.

----------


## Rocinante

Κριμα γιατι απο τον τροπο που διατηρει τα πλοια της η εταιρεια αυτη την συμπαθουσα πολυ

----------


## sylver23

νταξει δεν φταιει κ μονο η εταιρια..

----------


## marsant

> Κριμα γιατι απο τον τροπο που διατηρει τα πλοια της η εταιρεια αυτη την συμπαθουσα πολυ


Ετσι ακριβως φιλε rocinante,την συμπαθω και εγω παρα πολυ και ειναι παντα τα πλοια της πολυ καθαρα και τυπικα και δεν μας εχει συνηθησει σε τετοιες καταστασεις και ειναι κριμα.Ο κοσμος ηταν σημερα στο λιμανι αγανκτησμενος.Αυτο θα το ξαναπω γινεται απο αρχες Ιουλιου να βαρανε 2 ωρες+καθυστερηση.Πρεπει να κανουν κατι,να τροποποιησουν τις ωρες.Μακαρι να μην ξαναγινει γιατι ειναι κριμα και για τον κοσμο αλλα και για την εταιρια.

----------


## mastrovasilis

Viking Viscount
Townsend Thoresen: 1975-1987
Viking_Valiant_1975_07.jpg

Viking Viscount
Pride of Winchester
P&O: 1987-1994
POWinchester_1976-03.jpg

Vitsentzos Kornaros
Lane Lines: 1994 - 
Vitsentzos_Kornaros_1976_02.jpg

πηγή. simplonpc.co.uk

----------


## iletal1

Αργά αργά πλησιάζει σήμερα το πρωί (08:25) από το ταξίδι του.

----------


## dk

Ροδος 30/7

SPA51395.JPG

----------


## eliasaslan

Πανέμορφη η ώρα και ο φωτισμός της φωτογραφίας σου φίλε dimk, εύγε!

----------


## eliasaslan

και το σημείο...............

----------


## dk

> Πανέμορφη η ώρα και ο φωτισμός της φωτογραφίας σου φίλε dimk, εύγε!


Σ'ευχαριστω,αλλη μια φορα.

----------


## vinman

*...με την παλιά του φορεσιά στον Πειραιά...*

----------


## ΙΩΣΗΦ ΠΑΠΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

Και μερικές φωτογραφίες του Κορνάρος με τον θρυλικό (κατά την γνώμη μου) καπετάν Μανώλη Φραγκιαδάκη, να προσεγγίζει με πολύ κακό καιρό στο λιμάνι-χωράφι (πριν από μερικά χρόνια) της Κάσου. Προσέξτε τον προβλήτα όπου (υποτίθεται) θα επιβιβάζονταν και θα αποβιβάζονταν επιβάτες, εμπορεύματα και οχήματα!!! Και μόνο για εκείνες τις προσεγγίσεις ο καπετάν Μανώλης και η ΛΑΝΕ άφησαν εποχή στην άγονη γραμμή...

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Ιωσηφ φοβερες οι φωτογραφιες σου!Οσο για το πληρωμα πραγματκοι ηρωες...

----------


## Thanasis89

Θα συμφωσήσω με τον φίλο μου τον marsant... Είναι πραγματικά ήρωες ! Καθημερινοί ήρωες που κρατούν ζωντανά τα νησιά μας !

----------


## mike_rodos

Επειδή το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο το έχω φάει αρκετά στην μάπα... Δεν έχω να πώ ούτε ένα αρνητικό σχόλιο για αυτή την εταιρία, τα πλοία της, το πληρωμά της... Όλοι και όλα ήταν άψογα/οί...  Ο κάπτεν Μανώλης ήταν από τους μόνους καπετάνιους που έβαζαν το καράβι στο λιμάνι της Κάσου και όχι αυτό που βλέπουμε στην φώτο (γιατί είναι το καινούριο πριν ολοκληρωθεί), αλλά στο μικρό λιμανάκι δίπλα στους κυματοθραύστες!!! Στα όσα δρομολόγια και αν έχω κάνει και με τα 2 πλοία (πρέπει να είναι περίπου στα 30) μόνο μία φορά δεν προσεγγίσαμε την Κάσο με το ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ, ο καιρός ήταν 8 μποφόρ Βορειοδυτικός μία ημέρα μετά το ναυάγιο του ΣΑΜΙΝΑ και είχε βγεί ανακοίνωση όταν είμασταν στην Κάρπαθο πως δεν θα προσεγγίσουμε την Κάσο και το πλοίο θα πάει για Σητεία... Το θυμάμαι σαν χθες γαιτί ήταν και η πρώτη φορά που κατέβαινα Κρήτη για φοιτητής!!! Βέβαια ο κάπτεν Μανώλης ήταν στο ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ τότε, και οι κάτοικοι της Κάσου σίγουρα θα τον ήθελαν ακόμη να είναι ο καπετάνιος που τους συνδέει με τον Πειραιά!!! Αλλά οι φωτογραφίες σου φίλε μου δείχνουν την πραγματικότητα 100% αυτού του δύσκολου λιμανιού... Ευχαριστούμε που τις μοιραστηκές μαζί μας...

----------


## ΙΩΣΗΦ ΠΑΠΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

> Επειδή το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο το έχω φάει αρκετά στην μάπα... Δεν έχω να πώ ούτε ένα αρνητικό σχόλιο για αυτή την εταιρία, τα πλοία της, το πληρωμά της... Όλοι και όλα ήταν άψογα/οί... Ο κάπτεν Μανώλης ήταν από τους μόνους καπετάνιους που έβαζαν το καράβι στο λιμάνι της Κάσου και όχι αυτό που βλέπουμε στην φώτο (γιατί είναι το καινούριο πριν ολοκληρωθεί), αλλά στο μικρό λιμανάκι δίπλα στους κυματοθραύστες!!! Στα όσα δρομολόγια και αν έχω κάνει και με τα 2 πλοία (πρέπει να είναι περίπου στα 30) μόνο μία φορά δεν προσεγγίσαμε την Κάσο με το ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ, ο καιρός ήταν 8 μποφόρ Βορειοδυτικός μία ημέρα μετά το ναυάγιο του ΣΑΜΙΝΑ και είχε βγεί ανακοίνωση όταν είμασταν στην Κάρπαθο πως δεν θα προσεγγίσουμε την Κάσο και το πλοίο θα πάει για Σητεία... Το θυμάμαι σαν χθες γαιτί ήταν και η πρώτη φορά που κατέβαινα Κρήτη για φοιτητής!!! Βέβαια ο κάπτεν Μανώλης ήταν στο ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ τότε, και οι κάτοικοι της Κάσου σίγουρα θα τον ήθελαν ακόμη να είναι ο καπετάνιος που τους συνδέει με τον Πειραιά!!! Αλλά οι φωτογραφίες σου φίλε μου δείχνουν την πραγματικότητα 100% αυτού του δύσκολου λιμανιού... *Ευχαριστούμε που τις μοιραστηκές μαζί μας*...


 
Η ευχαρίστηση είναι δική μου mike ;-) Να συμπληρώσω πάντως πως ο καπ. Μανώλης Φραγκιαδάκης έχει τιμηθεί από τον Δήμο Κάσου και του έχει απονεμηθεί ο τίτλος του επίτιμου δημότη Κάσου για τις υπηρεσίες που έχει προσφέρει στο ακριτικό αυτό νησί και τους κατοίκους του. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά πως όταν έπιανε λιμάνι ο Καπετάν Μανώλης, και οι καιρικές συνθήκες ήταν πολύ δύσκολες, οι καμπάνες της εκκλησίας του Αη Σπυρίδωνα στο Φρυ ηχούσαν χαρμόσυνα! Είναι πολύ κρίμα και άδικο κατά την γνώμη μου που ο καπ. Μανώλης "δυσφημίστηκε" στις περιπτώσεις του "Ιεράπετρα" που κάθισε στα ρηχά της Ρόδου, και προσφάτως του "Θεόφιλος" που βρήκε στον ύφαλο των Οινουσσών...

Οσο για το νέο "λιμάνι" της Κάσου, νομίζω πως θα επιφυλάξει δυστυχώς πολλά δεινά στο μαρτυρικό νησί. Η παλιά προβλήτα, αν την πλάταιναν, θα ήταν πολύ πιο ασφαλής! Ολοι οι καπετάνιοι συμφωνούν πως το νέο "λιμάνι" θα είναι λιμάνι-παγίδα, μετά την ολοκλήρωση του προσήνεμου μώλου, και πως οι μόνοι που θα εξυπηρετούνται θα είναι οι ψαράδες. Κοινό άλλωστε φαινόμενο και σε άλλα νέα "λιμάνια" που κατασκευάστηκαν προσφάτως σε άλλα νησιά, όπως στην Κάλυμνο κλπ. Αντί για μεγάλα και ασφαλή λιμάνια έφτιαξαν αλειυτικά καταφύγια  :Confused:  Τα μεγάλα και σύγχρονα πλοία θα περνούν στο μέλλον απ' έξω, θα σφυρίζουν και θα φεύγουν, όταν ο καιρός δεν είναι κατάλληλος, όπως λένε με ένα στόμα όλοι οι καπετάνιοι της ακτοπλοίας...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μετα απο μεγαλο διαστημα αποχης λογω καλοκαιρινων διακοπων επεστρεψα στα Χανια και ειμαι ετοιμος να μοιραστω το καλοκαιρι που περασα μαζι σας.Δυστυχως επειδη εχω διαβασμα οι φωτογραφιες θα μπαινουν σιγα σιγα...Ξεκινω λοιπον με αφιερωση στον Ιωσηφ Παπαδοπουλο.Το Κορνορος καταπλεει στο Φρυ της Κασσου στις 3/8/2008.Ειχα την τυχη να επισκευτω (με φιλοξενησε φιλος συμφοιτητης) το μικρο νησι της Δωδεκανησου για 5 μερες.Εμεινα γοητευμενος και θα ξαναπαω.Για ολους αλλα κυριως για τον Ιωσηφ Παπαδοπουλο.

----------


## ΙΩΣΗΦ ΠΑΠΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

> Εμεινα γοητευμενος και θα ξαναπαω.Για ολους αλλα *κυριως για τον Ιωσηφ Παπαδοπουλο*.


Κυρίως για τον Ιωσήφ Παπαδόπουλο; Γιατί αυτό;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Θα δεις και σε αλλα thread γιατι...Στην Κασσο γνωρισα ατομα που σε ηξεραν.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ειναι απογευμα της 6/8/2008 ο Κορναρος κατευθυνεται ακουραστος για Σητεια και απο το πλωριο μπαλκονι του μπορεις να απολαυσεις το πανεμορφο χασιμο του ηλιου στον οριζοντα.Για ολους σας.(Εβαλα και δευτερη φωτογραφια)

Kornaros_6_8_2008_Iliovasilema.JPG

Kornaros_6_8_2008_Iliovasilema_2.JPG

----------


## vinman

> Ειναι απογευμα της 6/8/2008 ο Κορναρος κατευθυνεται ακουραστος για Σητεια και απο το πλωριο μπαλκονι του μπορεις να απολαυσεις το πανεμορφο χασιμο του ηλιου στον οριζοντα.Για ολους σας.


Ηδη με την υπέροχη φώτογραφία σου ταξιδεύω αλλού....
Σε ευχαριστούμε για την όμορφη στιγμή...

----------


## Thanasis89

Υπέροχη φωτογραφία ! Μπράβο !

----------


## mike_rodos

O ακούραστος εργάτης του Αιγαίου σε ακόμη μία αναχώρηση του σήμερα (13:00) από το λιμάνι της Ρόδου! Αφιερωμένες σε όλα τα μέλη του nautilia.gr


DSCN0641.jpg

DSCN0644.jpg

----------


## eliasaslan

Πολύ όμορφη η φωτο πατρίδα!!! Εγώ έχω σημερινή έξω απο Κάλυμνο από το Venus 1!!

----------


## scoufgian

Βιτσεντζος Κορναρος και Celebrity Galaxy.ουδενα σχολιο περι μεγεθων
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12215

----------


## mike_rodos

> Βιτσεντζος Κορναρος και Celebrity Galaxy.ουδενα σχολιο περι μεγεθων


χαχαχα!!! αν είχε γκαράζ το celebrity θα το έβαζε μέσα!!! πολύ καλή φωτογραφία για σύγκρηση μεγεθών... ευχαριστούμε scoufgian... τελικά ευτιχώς που έρχεστε και εσείς Ρόδο και βλέπουν τα μέλη καμία φώτο και από Ρόδο, γιατί αν περιμένατε από μένα!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μπορει στη συγκριση μεγεθων τη νικη να παιρνει το Celebrity Galaxy,αλλα στη συγκριση μεγεθων των συναισθηματων που μας δινει το καθενα τοτε ο Κορναρος οχι μονο παιρνει τη νικη,αλλα συντριβει με 10-0 το Celebrity Galaxy... :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

> Μπορει στη συγκριση μεγεθων τη νικη να παιρνει το Celebrity Galaxy,αλλα στη συγκριση μεγεθων των συναισθηματων που μας δινει το καθενα τοτε ο Κορναρος οχι μονο παιρνει τη νικη,αλλα συντριβει με 10-0 το Celebrity Galaxy...


Σίγουρα, για μένα είναι το nο1 πλοίο που έχω κάνει τα περισσότερα ταξίδια και με 2ο το Ιεράπετρα... Οπότε είμαι πολύ δεμένος μαζί τους και με τα πληρώματα τους, που όσες φορές έχω μπεί μέσα έμεινα ευχαριστημένος... μην σας ξεγελάει το avatar μου (απλά αν σ' αρέσει η ταχλυτητα, σ' άρεσει και το συγκεκριμένο αστέρι)

----------


## eliasaslan

[quote=mike_rodos;102493]χαχαχα!!! αν είχε γκαράζ το celebrity θα το έβαζε μέσα!!! 

Το σχόλειό σου είναι μοναδικο φίλε Μιχάλη, σε παραδέχομαι!!:lol:

----------


## giannisk88

Πάντως απο άποψη μεγέθους στην ιστορία. συναισθημάτα(όπως είπε και ο φίλος παραπάνω), συνεισφοράς στα νησιά που πιάνει, τα χρόνια που υπηρετεί σαν ακούραστος εργάτης και ολα αυτά που έχει περάσει, ο Κορνάρος είναι κατα παρα πολύ πιο μεγάλος απο το Galaxy. :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Η πλωρη του Κορναρου,ο ηλιος και μπρoστα το νησακι Αρμαθια.Απολυτα ναυτικη και ταξιδιαρικη εικονα της αγονης γραμμης.Αφιερωμενη στον Κορναρο,το πληρωμα του και σε ολα τα μελη του forum που αγαπουν τετοιες εικονες...Το ημερολογιο γραφει 6/8/2008...

----------


## marsant

> Η πλωρη του Κορναρου,ο ηλιος και μπρoστα το νησακι Αρμαθια.Απολυτα ναυτικη και ταξιδιαρικη εικονα της αγονης γραμμης.Αφιερωμενη στον Κορναρο,το πληρωμα του και σε ολα τα μελη του forum που αγαπουν τετοιες εικονες...Το ημερολογιο γραφει 6/8/2008...


Ολα τα λεφτα η φωτογραφια σου φιλε Captain Nionio μπραβο :Wink:

----------


## dimitris!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12690
Πρωινή αφιξη στον Πειραιά

----------


## eliasaslan

> Η πλωρη του Κορναρου,ο ηλιος και μπρoστα το νησακι Αρμαθια.Απολυτα ναυτικη και ταξιδιαρικη εικονα της αγονης γραμμης.Αφιερωμενη στον Κορναρο,το πληρωμα του και σε ολα τα μελη του forum που αγαπουν τετοιες εικονες...Το ημερολογιο γραφει 6/8/2008...


ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΦΩΤΟ  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Ηλια σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τον πραγματικα μεγαλο  :Wink:  ενθουσιασμο σου...

----------


## eliasaslan

Εγω σε ευχαριστω για τη φωτο που μοιραζεσαι μαζι μας φιλε  :Very Happy:  :Wink:  Γρηγορα θα ανταποδωσω με αναλογες φωτο...  :Very Happy:

----------


## mike_rodos

> Εγω σε ευχαριστω για τη φωτο που μοιραζεσαι μαζι μας φιλε  Γρηγορα θα ανταποδωσω με αναλογες φωτο...


Ρε παιδιά βλέπεται καμία φωτογραφία??? Θα με τρελάνεται...

----------


## eliasaslan

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  xa xa xa, για τη φωτογραφία από την πλώρη του κρονάρου μιλούσα φίλε Μιχάλη, έστω και με κάποιες ημέρες καθυστέρηση!!!!

----------


## Trakman

Πειραιάς, 1/9/08

----------


## vinman

Και ένα κολάζ φωτογραφιών για τον Κορνάρο μας...πριν απο πολλά χρόνια...
(Οι φωτογραφίες είναι κομμένες απο το περιοδικό Εφοπλιστής)


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14108

----------


## kastro

Πριν 11 χρόνια που ταξίδεψα με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο απο Πειραιά προς Σητεία θυμάμαι ότι μία μικρή reception με ηλεκρονικά παιχνίδια που πρέπει να έχουν ξυλωθεί,και να αναφέρω ότι είναι το μοναδικό πλοίο που έχω μπει όπου έχει μπαλκονάκι πάνω από την πλώρη.

----------


## nautikos

> Προσέξτε τώρα αυτό! Το πλοίο ήρθε στην Ελλάδα με Ελληνική σημαία και νηολογιο Λονδίνου. Απόδειξη η φωτό.


Τωρα που το θυμαμαι και το *Ζακυνθος Ι* οταν αγοραστηκε απο τους Ελληνες ειχε στην πρυμνη προχειρο το ονομα του και νηολογιο ΕΛΛΑΣ...:shock:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μια περιεργη αντιφαση που μπορει να δημιουργησει μονο η αγαπη για τα βαπορια.Μετα απο 5 πανεμορφες μερες στην Κασσο πλησιαζει στο Φρυ ο Κορναρος και εχει ερθει σιγα σιγα η ωρα να αποχαιρετησω το ομορφο μικρο ακριτικο νησι...Ολοι μας εχουμε ενα σφυξιμο στο στηθος οταν εχουμε περασει ομορφα και φευγουμε απο ενα νησι που εχει ξεχωριστο και ιδιαιτερο χρωμα,απο την αλλη ομως δεν εχουμε χαρα που θα κανουμε ενα εξαιρετικο καραβολατρικο ταξιδι;Δεν ειναι λοιπον μια μεγαλη αντιφαση και μαχη στα συναισθημα μας;Γι'αυτη λοιπον την πανεμορφη αντιφαση που ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εχουν νιωσει αφιερωνω αυτες τις τρεις φωτογραφιες στους Roi Baudoin,Rocinante,Polyka,vinman και σε ολους τους αλλους καλους συνταξιδευτες...

----------


## vinman

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις ωραίες φωτογραφίες φίλε Διονύση.. :Wink: 
Είναι αλήθεια πως το συναίσθημα που περιγράφεις εγώ προσωπικά το νοιώθω πάντα....
Ίσως γιατί φεύγοντας απο κάποιο νησί να σκεφτόμαστε ότι θα είναι το τελευταίο ταξίδι με πλοίο για φέτος...ότι θα ξαναταξιδέψουμε του χρόνου πάλι....Αυτό εμένα με κάνει να στεναχωριέμαι....
Βέβαια αρκετές φορές το εχω καταπολεμήσει αυτό το συναίσθημα γυρνώντας απο διακοπες...Πώς??Μα φυσικά μπαίνοντας την επόμενη Παρασκευή και πάλι σε ένα πλοίο...απρογραμμάτιστα...για ένα ταξίδι αστραπή συνήθως μέχρι το Ηράκλειο ή τα Χανιά... :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

> Μια περιεργη αντιφαση που μπορει να δημιουργησει μονο η αγαπη για τα βαπορια.Μετα απο 5 πανεμορφες μερες στην Κασσο πλησιαζει στο Φρυ ο Κορναρος και εχει ερθει σιγα σιγα η ωρα να αποχαιρετησω το ομορφο μικρο ακριτικο νησι...Ολοι μας εχουμε ενα σφυξιμο στο στηθος οταν εχουμε περασει ομορφα και φευγουμε απο ενα νησι που εχει ξεχωριστο και ιδιαιτερο χρωμα,απο την αλλη ομως δεν εχουμε χαρα που θα κανουμε ενα εξαιρετικο καραβολατρικο ταξιδι;Δεν ειναι λοιπον μια μεγαλη αντιφαση και μαχη στα συναισθημα μας;Γι'αυτη λοιπον την πανεμορφη αντιφαση που ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εχουν νιωσει αφιερωνω αυτες τις τρεις φωτογραφιες στους Roi Baudoin,Rocinante,Polyka,vinman και σε ολους τους αλλους καλους συνταξιδευτες...


*Ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου Διονύση σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.*

----------


## eliasaslan

Θα παρακαλούσα θερμά, μετά από την κούραση του ταξιδιού μου, και τις 590 φωτογραφίες που έβγαλα για το καλύτερο φόρουμ ναυτιλίας, να παρέμβουν οι administrators, ή οι moderators για το τελευταίο μύνημα... για να μην πέσει επίπεδο το φορουμ μας

----------


## giannisk88

Και οχι μονο για το τελευταιο μηνυμα αλλα για αυτο το χρήστη γενικότερα.
Εκανα και αναφορά στο τοπικ της Μινοαν που και εκεί το λέρωσε.

----------


## Captain Kataras

Παρακαλούνται οι κύριοι επισκέπτες να εξέλθουν το πλοίο είναι έτοιμο προς αναχώρηση!

----------


## heraklion

΄Ερχονται φωτογραφίες σύντομα απο Κρήτη.

----------


## marsant

Ειχα ταξιδεψει πριν περιπου ενα μηνα με τον Κορναρο απο Μηλο για Σαντορινη και μου αφησε αναμικτες εντυπωσεις.Στα ατου του πλοιου η καθαριοτητα  και ενα σαλονακι με πολυ ωραια και ανετα καθισματα πουλμαν που ανοιγουν μαλιστα.Επισης ειναι πιο γρηγορο απο το Ιεραπετρα και πιο καλοταξιδο.Ασχημες εντυπωσεις μου αφησε ο διαδρομος που ακολουθουν οι επιβατες για ανεβουν στην υποδοχη περναει μεσα.....απο το πανω γκαραζ θυμιζοντας πλοιο του 60'.Γενικα θελει μια αναβαθμιση το πλοιο σε ολους τους χωρους γιατι δειχνει πλεον την ηλικια του.Δεν μπορω να πω οτι το πλοιο θα μου μεινει αξεχαστο αλλα ειναι ενας ακουραστος εργατης που οργωνει ολο το αιγαιο..

----------


## Leo

Ωραία η περιγραφή σου marsant, περιεκτική και σαφής. Όλα κάποια στιγμή τελειώνουν, τίποτα δεν μένει ανέπαφο απο το πέρασμα του χρόνου  :Cool: .

----------


## kastro

> Παρακαλούνται οι κύριοι επισκέπτες να εξέλθουν το πλοίο είναι έτοιμο προς αναχώρηση!


Το μόνο που δεν μου αρέσει σε αυτό το πλοίο είναι το πλάτος του.

----------


## heraklion

Πρίν από μερικές μέρες στην Σητεία. Συγγνώμη για την ποιότητα αλλά ήτανε μακριά.

----------


## helatros68

Το Βιτσεντζος Κορναρος κατα την αφιξη του στην Κασο στις 12.8.2008
vitsentzos kornaros.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Φευγωντας απο Κασο με προορισμο την Σητεια στις 24.8.2008

----------


## .voyager

Καλοκαιρινή μπονάτσα! Τέλεια...

----------


## marsant

Το πλοιο παραμενει δεμενο στο λιμανι του Πειραια (οπως και το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ) λογω της επισχεση εργασιας που γινεται απο το πληρωμα.Μεσα σε ολα αυτα την πληρωνουν και τα νησια Καρπαθος-Κασος-Διαφανι-Χαλκη που εχουν μεινει χωρις ακτοπλοικη συνδεση απο την προηγουμενη παρασκευη(!!!).Ας κατσουν κατω οι υπευθυνοι να βρουν μια λυση γιατι δεν παει αλλο αυτο το χαλι.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Φευγωντας απο Κασο με προορισμο την Σητεια στις 24.8.2008



Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ φιλε helatros68 να εισαι καλα. Με ξαναφερνεις δυο μηνες πισω οταν εφευγα απο Κασσο και εβλεπα την ιδια εικονα.Στη φωτογραφια σου φαινονται και τα Αρμαθια που τα εχω βαλει και εγω λιγες σελιδες πισω.Να εισαι παντα καλα να χαιρεσαι το νησι σου. :Smile:

----------


## kastro

> Το πλοιο παραμενει δεμενο στο λιμανι του Πειραια (οπως και το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ) λογω της επισχεση εργασιας που γινεται απο το πληρωμα.Μεσα σε ολα αυτα την πληρωνουν και τα νησια Καρπαθος-Κασος-Διαφανι-Χαλκη που εχουν μεινει χωρις ακτοπλοικη συνδεση απο την προηγουμενη παρασκευη(!!!).Ας κατσουν κατω οι υπευθυνοι να βρουν μια λυση γιατι δεν παει αλλο αυτο το χαλι.


Δεν υπάρχει μικρότερο καράβι που να συνδέει αυτά τα νησιά με την Ρόδο;Μόνο η Λανέ περνάει από αυτά τα λιμάνια;

----------


## marsant

Δεν υπαρχει κανενα καραβι που να συνδεει την Κασο και την Καρπαθο με καποιο αλλο νησι,και φυσικα ουτε με τον Πειραια.Για την Διαφανη και την Χαλκη δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει συνδεση με την Ροδο(μπορει) αλλα με τον Πειραια δεν υπαρχει.

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

> Δεν υπάρχει μικρότερο καράβι που να συνδέει αυτά τα νησιά με την Ρόδο;Μόνο η Λανέ περνάει από αυτά τα λιμάνια;


Απο τη Ροδο υπαρχει μονο προς Χαλκη ...... Προς Καρπαθο και Διαφανι Καρπαθου δεν υπαρχει συνδεση με πλοιο ....

Επεστρεψα εχθες απο Καρπαθο , στο νησι επικρατει αναστατωση για τη συνδεση και το τι θα γινει .... Ευτιχως που εχει καθημερινη πτηση απο Ροδο προς Καρπαθο και Κασο .......

----------


## helatros68

Αφιξη στην Κασο στις 12.8.2008.....η αγονη γραμμη..
vitsentzos.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Πανω στον Κορναρο με προορισμο την Σητεια μετα την αναχωρηση απο Κασο στις 24.8.2008....για τον φιλο Διονυση.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Παυλο σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ. Μου φερνεις στο νου τις αυθεντικες ακτοπλοικες στιγμες που εζησα οσο και τις εξαιρετικες 4,5 μερες στο νησι σου. Στο βαθος νομιζω δεν ειναι τα Αρμαθια, πως λεγονται αυτα τα νησακια; Δεν θυμαμαι...

----------


## manolis m.

> Πανω στον Κορναρο με προορισμο την Σητεια μετα την αναχωρηση απο Κασο στις 24.8.2008....για τον φιλο Διονυση.


Pragmatika taksidiariki fwtografia... :Smile:

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Μια φωτογραφία από μακριά, την ώρα που πλησιάζει στα Πηγάδια της Καρπάθου. Αύγουστος 2007 :Smile:  

ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ-ΚΑΣΟΣ, ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ 2007 055.jpg

----------


## laz94

Στον Πειραιά το πρωί στις 1-11-2008


100_0318.jpg

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Μπραβο φιλε  :Razz:

----------


## Kostis_KRHTH

τελικά τι θα γίνει με αυτά τα βαποράκια, ξέρει κανείς ?

----------


## laz94

> Μπραβο φιλε


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μιχάλη!
Να 'σαι καλά!

----------


## manolis m.

kai mia nyxterini tou Kornarou na ksekourazetai!
PB040164.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Και μια 10/10/2008
VITSENTZOS KORNAROS [12].JPG

----------


## dimitris

Φοβερες και οι δυο Nautikos II & manolis m. :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Εκπληκτικες φωτογραφίες!!
Μπράβο παιδιά!!

----------


## Leo

Στην Μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη βρίσκεται το πλοίο απο σήμερα το πρωί

----------


## sylver23

το πλοιο χθες ηταν να πεσει απο την δεξαμενη.αλλα ειναι ακομα εκει.αρα οποιος θελει μπορει να παει.

φωτο απο τον δεξαμενισμο του εχω ανεβασει εδω και ανεβαζω αλλη μια με ζουμ να δουμε το γκαραζ του



PC192652.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

απο ότι φαίνεται δεν έχει περάσει stockholm ούτε αυτό

----------


## sylver23

για εξηγησε ρε στεφανε λιγο τι σημαινει αυτο και τι απαιτησεις εχει

----------


## Νaval22

> για εξηγησε ρε στεφανε λιγο τι σημαινει αυτο και τι απαιτησεις εχει


ευχαρίστως ψοφάω για τέτοια  :Very Happy: 
λοιπόν το stockholm agreement ενσωματώθηκε στη SOLAS μετά το ασύληπτο ναυάγιο του ESTONIA στη βαλτική θάλασσα και σαν κανονισμός λαμβανει μέτρα για τη καθυστέρηση της ανατροπής επιβατηγών-οχηματαγωγών με πλυμμυρισμένο car deck 
Το 2006 η οδηγία ενσωματώθηκε στην ελληνική νομοθεσία και τα ελληνικά πλοία έχουν περιθώριο να συμμορφωθούν μέχρι το 2010 αν θυμάμαι καλά,αν δεν το έχουν κάνει ήδη 
Τα σύγχρονα καράβια έχουν κατασκευάστεί ώστε να ικανοποιούν τον κανονισμό,τα παλιά όμως είναι απαραίτητο να οδηγηθούν σε κάποιες προσθήκες και μετατροπές όπως πχ είναι οι πόρτες που τοποθετούνται εγκάρσια στο car deck για να περίορίσουν τις ελεύθερες επιφάνειες και να κάνουν το πλοίο συμβατό με το stockholm agreement μιάς και η αρχική του ευστάθεια με καμία δύναμη δε το επιτρέπει

----------


## sylver23

αν δεν κανω λαθος και το σαρδινια βερα για αυτο τον λογο (επειδη δεν εχει αυτες τις πορτες ) εχει παρει μειωμενο προτοκολλο??και αν αυτο ισχυει το κορναρος γιατι δεν εχει μειωμενο??
σορυ για το οφ τοπικ αλλα να μαθουμε και κατι

----------


## Νaval22

το προτόκολλο μείωνεται λίγο μετά τον κανονισμό και ο κορνάρος όταν περάσει θα μειώσει,τώρα δεν νομίζω το vera να μείωσε προτοκολλο αν δεν έχει περάσει,μήπως το έκανε για αλλο λόγο?

----------


## eliasaslan

Το πρώτο μου βιντεάκι στην Video Gallery.... του nautilia.gr Από Θεσσαλονίκη μία Παρασκευή του καλοκαιριού που μας πέρασε...  :Very Happy:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Τραβηγμενο απο τις ομορφοτερες Πλωτες βεραντες.
Επ ευκαιρεια να αναφερουμε πως στο πλοιο ανελαβε την Πλοιαρχια ο σπουδαιος cpt Βασιλης ΠΑΣΧΑΛΗΣ.

----------


## eliasaslan

Και από το καταπληκτικό μπαλκόνι, να μεταφερθούμε στον καταπέλτη του πλοίου, σε μία άφιξη του πλοίου στην Κάλυμνο το καλοκαίρι του 2008... ορίστε και το βιντεάκι!

----------


## Vortigern

Κυριοι για δειτε εδω.....

----------


## vinman

...όχι και στα καλύτερα του....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28291

----------


## sea_serenade

Έχει σκεφτεί ποτέ η ΛΑΝΕ να το γυρίσει στην καλλιέργεια γαρδένιας??? Το λέω αυτό γιατί με τόση σκουριά (σίδηρο) που διαθέτει, πρώτοι παραγωγοί θα γινότανε. Τύφλα να έχει το Πήλιο....Και άμα πάει καλά η επιχείριση, αγοράζουν και ένα πλοίο να κάνουν εξαγωγές...............

----------


## scoufgian

τη Δευτερα που μας ερχεται ,εχουμε και δεξαμενισμο του Βιτσεντζου Κορναρου, συμφωνα με τις πληροφοριες που μας εδωσε ο Vortigern :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## kapas

να κανω μια ερωτηση? δεν δεξαμενιστικε το πλοιο στην βασιλειαδη πριν λιγο καιρο? :Confused:

----------


## sylver23

δεξαμενιστηκε απο 18 εως 20 δεκεμβρη αν δεν κανω λαθος.αλλα κατι προβλημα ειχε με τον αξονα ή την προπελα .δεν θυμαμαι καλα.οποιος θυμαται καλυτερα....
για αυτο ξαναμπαινει δεξαμενη απο τις 9 εως 10 φλεβαρη..

----------


## sedix

Παντως στα Κυθηρα περιμενουν τον  Κορναρο  σε λιγες μερες !!  :Wink: 

Κοιταξτε εδω : http://sfinesnaps.blogspot.com/2009/...post_8871.html

και εδω: http://kithiraikanea.blogspot.com/

----------


## dimitris

Για δοκιμαστικο σε λιγα λεπτα το βαπορι :Wink: 
ξεκινησε αλλα επιασε την αγκυρα του "Ανθη Μαρινα"

----------


## Leo

Κατάσκοπε...  :Razz: , καλά σου είπε ο Νίκος την Κυριακή. Ο άνθρωπος του λιμανιού... :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

> Κατάσκοπε... , καλά σου είπε ο Νίκος την Κυριακή. Ο άνθρωπος του λιμανιού...


δεν ειπε ο ανθρωπος του λιμανιου,αλλα ο ανθρωπος λιμανι :Razz: 
μετα τον ανθρωπο μπιντα :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> δεν ειπε ο ανθρωπος του λιμανιου,αλλα ο ανθρωπος λιμανι
> μετα τον ανθρωπο μπιντα


πρωτον εισαι εκτος θεματος,δευτερον πιασε δουλεια γιατι αρκετα ξυστικες αυτες τις ημερες!!και καλα αρρωστος..........επαθες υπερκοπωση....... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## valerios

ΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΤΟ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΦΑΝΗΚΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ AIS ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΜΙΑ ΒΟΛΤΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΑ ΜΙΣΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΙΓΙΝΑΣ :Smile:

----------


## kostastzo

τωρα που βρισκεται ξερει κανεις?

----------


## cpt babis

στο λιμανι του πειραια.

----------


## kostastzo

ευχαριστω πολυ cpt babis

----------


## sedix

Εδω στα κυθηρα ακουγεται οτι ξεκινουν τα δρομολογια του Β. Κορναρος στις 18 φεβρουαριου . 
Για να δουμε :? ..
Αν ξερει κανεις τιποτε σχετικο ας γραψει .

Δειτε και αυτο 
http://kithiraikanea.blogspot.com/20...blog-post.html

----------


## kostastzo

Aν ξεκινα το -πλοιο τις 18 του μηνα ποτε θα δημοσιευσει τα δρομολογια ?παντως βιτσεντζος ακουω αλλα βιτσεντζος δεν βλεπω. Για να δουμε !

----------


## valerios

Μπορεί στα Κύθηρα να μην το βλέπεις φίλε kostatzo αλλά στις Κυθηραϊκές φυλλάδες (των Αθηνών) όλο για αυτό γράφουν και το έχουν πρώτο θέμα και οτι ακομα και χτες ξεκεινάει! λες κατι να ξέρουν αυτές?

----------


## kostastzo

μηπως ηρθε νυχτα και δεν το πηραμε χαμπαρι?

----------


## valerios

Θα ήταν μαυρο, θα ήταν νύχτα και δεν θα το είδαμε, ετσι οπως το εχουν τοσο σίγουρο οι εφημερίδες μας! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Confused:  :Cool:

----------


## kostastzo

ψαχνω,ξεταζω.ερευνω,ρωτω,ζητω,γυρευω,καραβι για τα κυθηρα δεν ημπορω να εβρω

----------


## cpt babis

μετα τις 20 -25 του μηνα πιστευω να κατεβει στο τσιριγακι.

----------


## texasasl

Παιδιά λυπάμαι αλλά ακόμη δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί από την εταιρεία τίποτε. Ούτε υπάρχει σε κάποια λίστα του λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά ακόμη.
Εάν υπάρξει θα ενημερώσω από τα kithiraikanea.blogspot.com

----------


## kostastzo

θα αργησουν οπως πιστευω οι ανακοινωσεις αν και εδω πιστευουν οτι απο βδομαδα θα ξεκινησουν τα δρομολογια ......μακαρι να το δω και να μη το πιστεψω!

----------


## kostastzo

σημερα κυκλοφορει παλι η φημη οτι οριστικα το πλοιο δρομολογειται την παρασκευη 27|2|09  λετε......να ντραπηκαν ..........

----------


## scoufgian

ο Βιτσεντζος Κορναρος με τα παλια του χρωματα, μολις εχει αναχωρησει απο το λιμανι της Μυτιληνης και κατευθυνεται προς τα Διεθνη Υδατα ,μεταξυ Λεσβου και Τουρκιας

----------


## kostastzo

> ο Βιτσεντζος Κορναρος με τα παλια του χρωματα, μολις εχει αναχωρησει απο το λιμανι της Μυτιληνης και κατευθυνεται προς τα Διεθνη Υδατα ,μεταξυ Λεσβου και Τουρκιας


 Στο ΑΙS φαινεται οτι ειναι Πειραια...γιατι ?

----------


## scoufgian

> Στο ΑΙS φαινεται οτι ειναι Πειραια...γιατι ?


 γιατι αυτο το καιρο αναμενει ν αναλαβει δραση........ξεχειμωνιαζει κοινως

----------


## kostastzo

> γιατι αυτο το καιρο αναμενει ν αναλαβει δραση........ξεχειμωνιαζει κοινως


 Το γιατι το εγγραψα επειδη εγραφες οτι παει προς τα παραλια της τουρκιας ,πιθανον απο λαθος.

----------


## scoufgian

> Το γιατι το εγγραψα επειδη εγραφες οτι παει προς τα παραλια της τουρκιας ,πιθανον απο λαθος.


 εδω πρεπει να παρουμε το μηδεν!!! :Confused:  :Confused: Πρωτον η φωτογραφια ειναι απο το παρελθον,δεν ειναι φετος.Αυτο ειναι αυτονοητο και απο τα χρωματα που φοραει το πλοιο.Δεν υπαρχει θεμα λαθους

----------


## kostastzo

Συγνωμη αλλα εδω στα Κυθηρα εχουμε τοση αγωνια για το ποτε  επιτελους θα ερθει αυτο το πλοιο που καθε μερα το βλεπουμε στον υπνο μας...γι αυτο μπερδευτηκα....

----------


## cpt babis

Εδω και ωρα παιρνει πετρελαια απο το μαντουδι αρα μαλλον ξεκιναει σημερα (το λεω με μεγαλη επιφυλαξη)

----------


## Leo

¶λλη παρεξήγηση :Razz: , το Μαντούδι είναι bunkership, δεν πήγε ο Κορνάρος στο Μαντούδι  :Very Happy:

----------


## hayabusa



----------


## sedix

βρηκα αυτο το αρθρο σχετικα με τα πολυαναμενομενα δρομολογια του
 Β. Κορναρος !


Για να δουμε !!

http://www.goodnet.gr/index.php?id=5,22028,0,0,1,0

----------


## Vortigern

Πληροφοριες μου λενε οτι μεσα στην αλλη εβδομαδα ξεκιναει...

----------


## valerios

> Πληροφοριες μου λενε οτι μεσα στην αλλη εβδομαδα ξεκιναει...


*ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΟΥΜΕ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΦΙΛΕ Vortigern,* 
ΜΕΤΑ ΤΑ ΤΟΣΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΑΥΤΗ.
ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΚΑΤΙ, ΟΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ *ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΠΑΙΔΩΝ* *ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΡΗ ΜΟΥ* ΠΟΥ ΕΓΙΝΕ *ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ* ΠΡΙΝ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ, ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΥΘΗΡΑ *ΤΡΙΤΗ* ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΡΦΥΡΟΥΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΕΑΠΟΛΗ,ΑΦΟΥ *ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ* ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ, *ΘΕΣΗ ΣΕ ΑΕΡΟΠΛΑΝΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΒΡΙΣΚΑ* (ΜΙΚΡΟΣ ΤΥΠΟΣ ΑΕΡΟΠΛΑΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ *ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΜΤΗ*),ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΩ ΟΔΙΚΩΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΑΘΗΝΑ. ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΟΛΑ ΠΗΓΑΝ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΜΤΗ ΓΥΡΙΣΑ ΝΕΑΠΟΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΡΦΥΡΟΥΣΑ( ΚΑΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ) ΚΑΙ ΓΥΡΙΣΑ ΣΤΑ ΚΥΘΗΡΑ!
ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΤΟ *ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΟ ΚΟΣΤΟΣ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ* (ΕΙΣΗΤΗΡΙΑ, ΒΕΝΖΙΝΗ,ΔΙΟΔΙΑ,ΠΑΡΚΙΝ,)ΑΠΟ *ΚΥΘΗΡΑ, ΝΕΑΠΟΛΗ, ΑΘΗΝΑ, ΝΕΑΠΟΛΗ, ΚΥΘΗΡΑ?  385ΕΥΡΩ!!!* ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΛΗ ΜΕΤΑΒΑΣΗ 3 ΑΤΟΜΩΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΘΗΝΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΔΙΑΝΥΚΤΕΡΕΥΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΟΔΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΘΗΝΑ, ΜΕΣΩ ΠΕΛΟΠΟΝΗΣΟΥ! ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ *ΙΣΟΤΙΜΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΕΣ?* ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΛΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΚΥΘΗΡΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΥΘΗΡΑ ΚΡΗΤΗ? ΑΠΟ ΤΟ *ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟ ΤΟΥ 2008* *ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ!* ΓΙΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΜΕ ΑΘΗΝΑ Η ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΗΚΟΥΝ ΔΙΟΙΚΙΤΙΚΑ ΤΑ ΚΥΘΗΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ *ΜΕΣΩ ΠΕΛΟΠΟΛΗΣΟΥ Η ΑΕΡΟΠΟΡΙΚΩΣ* ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΤΥΧΕΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΕΙΣΗΤΙΡΙΟ! ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΕΡΙΑ ΤΣΑΚΩΝΕΤΕ ΤΟ *ΚΑΣΤΕΛΙ* ΚΑΙ ΤΟ *ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ* ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΕΔΩ Η ΕΚΕΙ!!!! ΜΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΟΒΑΡΟΙ? ΑΣ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΓΙΟ ΝΙΚΟΛΑ!, Η ΚΡΗΤΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟΣΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΟΠΟΥ ΘΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΟΤΙ ΩΡΑ ΘΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΕΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΣ! *ΑΣ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΤΗ ΤΩΝ ΚΥΘΗΡΩΝ* ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ *ΑΜΜΕΣΑ* ΓΙΑ ΚΥΘΗΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΚΥΘΗΡΑ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΝΑ *ΦΥΓΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ* ΤΟ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΓΥΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ!!!!! *ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΑΚΟΜΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΧΩΡΑ ΠΙΟ ΒΟΡΙΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ  ΚΑΛΛΙΤΕΡΑ!!!!!*:-x:-x :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## kostastzo

Πεστα χρυσοστομε,μπας και καταλαβει κανενας οτι ελλαδα δεν ειναι μονο η Αθηνα,πεστα για να δουμε αν συγκινηθει κανενας που να τιμα τα παντελονια που φορει να αναλογιστει πω ς μπορει και αυτος να ερθει καποια μερα στη θεση σου,αλλα στην χωρα μας χαθημε το φιλοτιμο πια,ουτε ντρεπονται ουτε εχουν πετσα πανω τους, παιζουν παιγνιδια στη πλατη του καθε νησιωτη του καθε ακριτα που φυλαει θερμοπυλες,ντροπη και παλι ντροπη ειναι οι μονες λεξεις που μου ερχονται αυτη την στιγμη μαζι με την αγανακτηση μου,αστους φιλε μου να πανε να πνιγουνε αλλα εχει ο καιρος γυρισματα.Δεν εξαιρω τουτη την στιγμη ουτε τους κυριους της Κισσαμου που τωρα 2-3 χρονια,και μεχρι τον Νοεμβριο του 2008 με ενα δρομολογιο την εβδομαδα δεν εβλεπαν την υποβαθμιση του λιμανιου τους,και ουτε μετα τον Νοεμβριο που δεν υπηρχε κανενα την ειδαν ',μετα τον διαγωνισμο οταν ηταν να ξεκινησουν τα δρομολογια και 2 την εβδομαδα για Κισσαμο το θυμηθηκανε,οταν ομως παλαιοτερα το Μυρτιδιωτισα εκανε 3 δρομολογια την εβδομαδα αυτοι ταξιδευανε απο Σουδα, ποιος λοιπον υποβαθμιζει το λιμανι......μηπως ολα ετουτα γινονται για αλλους λογους λεω μηπως ? .Κουραγιο φιλε τα λαθη δεν πρεπει να επαναλαμβανονται....

----------


## prutanis

Ξεκιναει το "Βιτσεντζος Κορναρος" για Κυθηρα πηγη marinews.gr

----------


## sedix

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ !!  :Very Happy: 

http://www.theseanation.gr/news/ferr...dromologia.htm


http://www.kythira.info/lane1.htm

Aπο οτι βλεπω  μεσ'τη  μαυρη νυχτα θα ερχεται παλι στο Τσιριγο !

----------


## ndimitr93

Αυτός που όρισε τις ώρες των δρομολογίων πρέπει να μην ήταν καλά...φεύγει το Πλοίο στις 19:00 και σε 6,5 ώρες είναι στα Κύθηρα;; :Confused:  :Confused:  Λέει Τετάρτη αναχώρηση 19:00 και μετά λέει άφιξη στα Κύθηρα στις 1:35 της Πέμπτης!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## valerios

> Αυτός που όρισε τις ώρες των δρομολογίων πρέπει να μην ήταν καλά...φεύγει το Πλοίο στις 19:00 και σε 6,5 ώρες είναι στα Κύθηρα;; Λέει Τετάρτη αναχώρηση 19:00 και μετά λέει άφιξη στα Κύθηρα στις 1:35 της Πέμπτης!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ποσες ωρες δηλαδη θα πρεπει να κανει απο Πειραια για Κυθηρα? πανω απο 6.30 ωρες? πε ποση ταχτητα παει? το Μυρτιδιωτισσα τοσο εκανε στο δρομολογιο, και ο Πηγασος 6 ωρες!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ποσες ωρες δηλαδη θα πρεπει να κανει απο Πειραια για Κυθηρα? πανω απο 6.30 ωρες? πε ποση ταχτητα παει? το Μυρτιδιωτισσα τοσο εκανε στο δρομολογιο, και ο Πηγασος 6 ωρες!


Εμένα πάντως λίγο μου φάνηκε....τέλοσπάντων....όλες όμως οι ώρες είναι θάνατος.....μια φορά μέρα δεν θα δέσει....μόνο το Σάββατο....

----------


## Apostolos

> το Μυρτιδιωτισσα τοσο εκανε στο δρομολογιο, και ο Πηγασος 6 ωρες!


Φιλε όλοι έχουν την αίσθηση ότι τα Κύθηρα ειναι μακρια (ίσως και απο το γνωστό τραγούδι, ίσως ότι μιά ζωή πάνε αργομαούνες) αλλα ειναι πολύ λάθος. Αν στην γραμμή υπήρχε ένα πλοίο 22 μιλίων τα κύθηρα θα ήταν ο καλύτερος προορισμός ακομα καλύτερος και απο τις Κυκλάδες....

----------


## Naias II

Καλά τι εξυπηρετεί άφιξη στα Κύθηρα στις 1:35  :Confused:

----------


## Leo

> Καλά τι εξυπηρετεί άφιξη στα Κύθηρα στις 1:35


 
Όταν ταξίδευε το Μυρτιδιώτισσα τι ώρα έφθανε? Τα πλοία σε άλλες γραμμές που φθάνουν στις 2, 3 και 4 το πρωί (Πάτμος, Λέρος κλπ) τι εξυπηρετούν? Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέλεις να πεις φίλε Ναιας ΙΙ.

----------


## Naias II

Καλά άμα το ψάξεις έτσι όπως το λες θα βρούμε ένα σωρό περίεργα δρομολόγια. Απλά απορώ βάζουν ένα βαπόρι στη γραμμή κανονίστε και μια λογική ώρα....

----------


## speedrunner

> Καλά τι εξυπηρετεί άφιξη στα Κύθηρα στις 1:35


Την εταιρία φυσικά τη άλλο.... :Cool:  και στην Φολέγανδρο που έρχονται 3 και 4 την νύχτα ποιον εξυπηρετεί????

----------


## valerios

> Καλά τι εξυπηρετεί άφιξη στα Κύθηρα στις 1:35


ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΦΙΛΕ Naias II ΑΠΟ ΠΙΑ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ, ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΗ Η ΤΟΥ ΜΟΝΙΜΟΥ ΚΑΤΟΙΚΟΥ? ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΑ!

----------


## sedix

και οι τιμες ειναι :

απο κυθηρα προς πειραια   23 ευρω το ατομο  και 
                                   85  ευρω το αυτοκινητο !!!  :shock:

----------


## Vortigern

Αντι να λετε καλως μας ορισε το πλοιο και ας ειναι και μεσανυχτα κολησατε τωρα στην ωρα αφηξης του στα Κυθηρα,Τοσο καιρο δν ειχατε καραβι τωρα που ερχεται σας χαλαει η ωρα?.Να το αγαπατε και να το προσεχεται εσεις εκει κατω και θελουμε φωτο.Thanasis89 ξερεις εσυ εκει στο Ρεθυμνο τη θα κανεις...

----------


## kostastzo

καλα τα λες φιλε vortigern αντι να λεμε καλωρισε μετα απο τοσο καιρο μας μαρανε τωρα η ωρα.

----------


## eliasaslan

Ναι, η ώρα σε έναν προορισμό παίζει σημαντικότατο ρόλο... Το λέω γιατί εδώ στη Λέρο πάρα πολλά άτομα, μέχρι και η ομάδα μπάσκετ όπου συμμετέχω, δήλωσαν ότι αν το καράβι περνούσε μία καλύτερη ώρα θα το προτιμόύσαμε ανεπιφύλακτα. Υπάρχει όμως κατανόηση διότι φθάνει στη Ρόδο μία πάρα πολύ καλή ώρα. Έτσι και σε αυτό το δρομολόγιο καλό θα είναι αγαπητοί φίλοι να υπάρχει κατανόηση στην ώρα και όλα θα πάνε καλά! Εύχομαι ολόψυχα στο πλήρωμα, στο πλοίο και στους κατοίκους από δω και πέρα που επιτέλους βρέθηκε καράβι για τη γραμμή να έχουν γαλήνιες θάλασσες, καθόλου προβλήματα στα ταξίδια τους και... καλή διάθεση!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> Ναι, η ώρα σε έναν προορισμό παίζει σημαντικότατο ρόλο... Το λέω γιατί εδώ στη Λέρο πάρα πολλά άτομα, μέχρι και η ομάδα μπάσκετ όπου συμμετέχω, δήλωσαν ότι αν το καράβι περνούσε μία καλύτερη ώρα θα το προτιμόύσαμε ανεπιφύλακτα. Υπάρχει όμως κατανόηση διότι φθάνει στη Ρόδο μία πάρα πολύ καλή ώρα. Έτσι και σε αυτό το δρομολόγιο καλό θα είναι αγαπητοί φίλοι να υπάρχει κατανόηση στην ώρα και όλα θα πάνε καλά! Εύχομαι ολόψυχα στο πλήρωμα, στο πλοίο και στους κατοίκους από δω και πέρα που επιτέλους βρέθηκε καράβι για τη γραμμή να έχουν γαλήνιες θάλασσες, καθόλου προβλήματα στα ταξίδια τους και... καλή διάθεση!


Δν μπορουμε ομως να τα εχουμε ολα δικα μας.καραβι ας ερχεται και ας ερχεται οτι ωρα να'ναι

----------


## hsw

το πλοίο θα μπορούσε να φτάνει και 3 ή 4 τα ξημερώματα, να μην συνδέει τόσα μέρη με τα Κήθυρα (Γύθειο, Πειραιάς, Αντικύθηρα, Ρέθυμνο, Κίσσαμος) ή να έχει ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο, που πολλοί το βαριούνται... Η επιλογή των ωρών ενός δρομολογίου είναι πολύ δύσκολη. Πρέπει να εξυπηρετούνται οι κάτοικοι, οι τουρίστες, τα φορτηγά, οι εταιρίες και όλα αυτά για όλα τα νησιά/μέρη που προσεγγίζει το πλοίο. Τι να πουν και κάτοικοι άλλων νησιών που οι ώρες είναι οι χειρότερες και η διάρκεια ταξιδιού μεγαλύτερη... Έτσι από περιέργεια, τι ώρες προτιμάτε δηλαδή εσείς και ποιες πιστεύετε πως θα ήταν οι καλύτερες αφού αυτές δεν τις θεωρείτε καλές;

----------


## valerios

> Καλά τι εξυπηρετεί άφιξη στα Κύθηρα στις 1:35


Εξυπηρετει τους κατοικους των κυθηρων  που απο αυτο,και για αυτο το νησι, βγαινει η επιδοτιση και για αυτον τον προωρισμο οικοναμαει η καθε εταιρια το καλοκαιρι χρηματα! Ωσο για τις ωρες ποτε κανεις δεν θα ειναι ευχαριστημενος! καθενας θελει το δικο του προσωπικο δρομολογιο και αν γινετε να τον πηγενει και μεχρι το σπιτι του!
Τωρα οσο για τη  αναχωριση στις 19.00 ειναι πολυ καλη για τους *τσιριγωτες* (Κυθηριους) γιατι 
1ο δεν αναγκαζετε ο επιβατης να βγαλει καμπινα για το δρομολογειο απο Πειραια Κυθηρα παρα μονο για το κυθηρα πειραια! αρα εχει μια σχετικη οικονομια
2ο την Παρασκευη που φευγει παλι στις 19.00 οι κυθηριοι του πειραια και της αθηνας αφοι εχουν τελιωσει με τις δουλειες τους μπαινουν στο καραβι η με αυτοκινητο η χωρις και στις 1.35 ειναι στο νησι τους χωρις κουραση και χιονια η βρεμενους δρομους απο νεαπολη. περνουν το αυτοκινητο τους απο το λιμανι που το εχου αφισει η νοικιαζουν ενα και την δευτερα στις 1.05 περνουν μια καμπινα και το πρωι ειναι ξεκουραστοι στη δουλεια τους και με χωρις αυτοκινητο μαλιστα με ελαχιστο κοστος!
3ο ο μονιμος κατικος των κυθηρων που εχει μια δουλεια στον πειραια η στην αθηνα (τα κυθηρα για οσους δεν ξερουν ειναι νομος αττικης) ανεβαινει στον πειραια π.χ. για να σφραγισει ενα βιβλιαριο υγειας με το καραβι απο κυθηρα την πεμτη η τη δευτερα και με το να φευγει στις 19.00 προλαβενει τη παρασκευη να γυρισει στα κυθηρα η τη δευτερα  και τριτη να κανει τις δουλειες του και την τεταρτη να ξαναγυρισει στο μερος του, αλλα και τελος παντος αν θελει να πιει ενα καφε στο λιμανι του πειραια με θεα τα πλοια εχει επιτελους την ευκαιρια  να το κανει.
4ο και πιο συμαντικο απ ολα! εδω καραβι δεν ειχαμε 4 μηνες, στις ωρες θα κολισουμε? αυτα για τις ωρες τα λενε αυτοι που εχουν και αλλες εναλακτικες λυσεις! τα κυθηρα ειναι εδω και 4 μηνες μονο με την τοπικη συνδεση νεαπολης και με τα εξεις δρομολογια http://www.kythira.gr/tourism/porfyrousa.htm και εχεις και 300 χιλιομετρα στην πελοπονησσο πολλες φορες οπως θα δειτε στα δρομολογια ταξιδευοντας νυχτα για να προλαβεις το πλοιο στις 8.00 η 9.00 το πρωι με παγωμενους δρομους στην τριπολη και στη μανθηρεα!
Αυτα ειναι η τα πραγματικα γεγονοτα  και καλοσοροζουμε στη γραμμη το νεο καραβι ολοι οι *ΜΟΝΙΜΟΙ ΤΣΙΡΙΓΩΤΕΣ!!!!*

----------


## Naias II

Αφού σας ευχαριστήσω για την άμεση ανταπόκριση στο ερώτημά μου  :Very Happy:  και εφόσον με καλύψατε ορίστε και μια φωτο σημερινή  :Cool: 

04-03-09 012.jpg

----------


## valerios

> Αφού σας ευχαριστήσω για την άμεση ανταπόκριση στο ερώτημά μου  και εφόσον με καλύψατε ορίστε και μια φωτο σημερινή 
> 
> 04-03-09 012.jpg


ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ Naias II:shock:

----------


## valerios

> και οι τιμες ειναι :
> 
> απο κυθηρα προς πειραια   23 ευρω το ατομο  και 
>                                    85  ευρω το αυτοκινητο !!!  :shock:


αυτες ειναι οντος οι τιμες και ειναι ιδιες με τις τιμες που ειχε το μυρτιδιωτισσα οταν εκανε τη γραμμη http://www.kythira.info/:razz:

----------


## valerios

Η λανε εβγαλε δρομολογεια και για το πασχα! http://www.kythira.info/

----------


## kostastzo

Για να παω στην κρητη επρεπε να ταξιδεψω με το πορφυρουσα Νεαπολη να οργωσω ολη την πελοπονησο για να παω πειραια να παρω αλλο πλοιο για κρητη διπλα και τριπλα εξοδα και θα με πειραξει αν θα φυγω απο κυθηρα 2 `η 3 την νυχτα και σε 4 ωρες να ειμαι κρητη,δεν ταξιδευω και καθε μερα 1 φορα τον μηνα `η το διμηνο.ολα καλα καλως ηλθες β.κορναρο

----------


## Naias II

Μαζί με την Αριάδνη

----------


## kostastzo

Βλεπω στο ΑΙS οτι εδω και πολυ ωρα το πλοιο κανει βολτες στον κολπο της Κισσαμου,πιθανον εχει φουρτουνα και δεν μπορει να μπει στο λιμανι 'η συμβαινει κατι...

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μία φωτογραφία του Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά ακριβώς δύο πριν ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του!
Ακόμα να σας ενημερώσω πως στο πλήρωμα του πλοίου είναι ένας πολύ καλός φίλος του πατέρα μου.. *

----------


## Thanasis89

Να τος λοιπόν και στο Ρέθυμνο... Πίσω του η Φορτέτζα... Δεν θα μπορούσα να μην είμαι εκεί να υποδεχτώ το πρώτο Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ του Ρεθύμνου για το 2009. Εδώ θα δείτε την φωτογραφία που περγράφω παραπάνω. Θα ανεβεί εν ευθαίτω χρόνο και άλλη μία στην gallery ! 

DSC01717.JPG

----------


## mike_rodos

> Να τος λοιπόν και στο Ρέθυμνο... Πίσω του η Φορτέτζα... Δεν θα μπορούσα να μην είμαι εκεί να υποδεχτώ το πρώτο Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ του Ρεθύμνου για το 2009. Εδώ θα δείτε την φωτογραφία που περγράφω παραπάνω. Θα ανεβεί εν ευθαίτω χρόνο και άλλη μία στην gallery !



 
¶ψογος Θανάση... Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την φωτογραφία!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Να τος λοιπόν και στο Ρέθυμνο... Πίσω του η Φορτέτζα... Δεν θα μπορούσα να μην είμαι εκεί να υποδεχτώ το πρώτο Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ του Ρεθύμνου για το 2009. Εδώ θα δείτε την φωτογραφία που περγράφω παραπάνω. Θα ανεβεί εν ευθαίτω χρόνο και άλλη μία στην gallery ! 
> 
> DSC01717.JPG


*Μπράβο Θανάση!!!Σε ευχαριστούμε για την πανέμορφη φωτογραφία από το όμορφο Ρέθυμνο!!!*

----------


## giannisk88

Ωραίος ο Θανάσης!!!
Είναι πράγματι μεγάλη στιγμή αυτή.
Μετα απο πολλούς μήνες να μπαίνει πλοίο που θα εξυπηρετεί το Ρέθυμνο,
εστω και μία φορα τη βδομάδα.Ακούγεται λίγο στενάχωρο αυτό βέβαια, αλλά παρα καθόλου καλύτερα και μία φορά την εβδομάδα.

----------


## Thanasis89

> Ωραίος ο Θανάσης!!!
> Είναι πράγματι μεγάλη στιγμή αυτή.
> Μετα απο πολλούς μήνες να μπαίνει πλοίο που θα εξυπηρετεί το Ρέθυμνο,
> εστω και μία φορα τη βδομάδα.Ακούγεται λίγο στενάχωρο αυτό βέβαια, αλλά παρα καθόλου καλύτερα και μία φορά την εβδομάδα.


 
Μακάρι Γιάννη να ισχύσει και για το Ρεθυμνάκι αυτό που λέμε : "Κάθε εμπόδιο για καλό"

----------


## Vortigern

Πρωτα απολα να ευχαριστησω τον Θανο για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες να προσθεσω και εγω αλλες 3 που μου εβγαλε η αδερφη μου (για κατσε να την περιλαβω να βαραει βολτες στο λιμανι :Very Happy: ) 
1 με ζουμ 
και μια χωρις ζουμ

Να ευχαριστησω την αδερφη μου την Ανθουλα και να της αφιερωσο στον Θανο! 

Και αλλη μια οχι τοσο καλη!!

Υ.Γ για δειτε ποσες νταλικες εχει απεξω!!!Ειναι που δν τον θελανε :Very Happy:  :Razz: !!! 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31694

----------


## Thanasis89

Μήπως όμως πρέπει να το δούμε από εδώ και μήπως και λίγο έτσι ; Θάνο συνεννοημένοι είμασταν ;  :Very Happy:  Αφιερωμένες στον Θάνο, στην Ανθούλα και φυσικά στον κατέχοντα ένα πόμολο εκ ολόκληρου του πλοίου...  :Wink:  

Υ.Γ. Μασταμπάς κι ¶γιος ο Θεός ! Εμένα γιατί δεν με έχει μέσα στην φωτογραφία ;  :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

Θανο σχολιασα στην γκαλερη

Το πλοιο πρεπει να πηρε καμια 15αρια νταλικες ε?

----------


## hsw

> Θανο σχολιασα στην γκαλερη
> 
> Το πλοιο πρεπει να πηρε καμια 15αρια νταλικες ε?


αυτό ήθελα να ρωτήσω κι εγώ... μήπως ξέρετε πως πήγε από κίνηση σήμερα το πλοίο?

----------


## Vortigern

αποτι φαινετε πρεπει να πηρε καμια 15 νταλικες..
Αρα οσο να'ναι δουλεψε..αλλα και οι Ρεθυμνιωτες το προτιμησαν τελικα...
Λογικα καποιες απο αυτες τις Νταλικες θα ειναι για Κυθηρα και καποιες για Πειραια.Σημασια εχει οτι το πλοιο πηρε ενα μικρο μεριδιο....για να δουμε και τις επομενες μερες

----------


## captain 83

Mιας και πολλά θέματα είναι κλειστά που αφορούν την γραμμή Πειραιά-Ρέθυμνο και το πλοίο Β. ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ νομίζω ότι πλέον φτάνουμε σε΄μια άκρη. Και ΄την απάντηση την έδωσε ο κ. Κασσιμάτης σήμερα με αυτή την δημοσίευσή του 


> Αγαπητέ Vageliis23 να σου απαντήσω και εμμέσως να απαντήσω και στον προλαλήσαντα speedkiller.
> Δεν υπάρχει σπαραγμός για το δρομολόγιο της ΛΑΝΕ και κακώς το έχετε εκλάβει έτσι.
> Ισως να φταίω και εγώ που τυχόν μπορεί να μην ήμουν αρκούντος σαφής.
> Με το Κορνάρο μια φορά τη βδομάδα να μας πηγαίνει στο Πειραιά μέσω Κυθήρων και τις υπόλοιπες μέρες να μας ενώνει με άλλα νησιά και ωραίους τόπους, δεν έχουμε απολύτως κανένα πρόβλήμα.
> Το πρόβλημα εστιάζεται στο ότι συγκεκριμένα επιχειρηματικά κέντρα σε συνεργασία με εκπροσώπους της πολιτικής ηγεσίας του τόπου μας, με μεθοδευμένο σχεδιασμό κατάφεραν να εντάξουν το Ρέθυμνο στις άγονες γραμμές της Ελλάδας με ότι συνάδει αυτό. Και δυστυχώς συνάδει πολλά κακά και εγύρει αρκετά δυσμενή ερωτηματικά.
> Αυτό είναι όλο.
> Με την ΛΑΝΕ δεν έχουμε απολύτως τίποτα και όλα καλά.
> Με τα άγονα μυαλά που υποβαθμίζουν το γόνιμο Ρέθυμνο τάχουμε.
> Ελπίζω να ήμουν αυτή τη φορά κατανοητός.


Από αλλού ξεκινήσαμε και αλλού καταλήξαμε. 
Ο τρόπος που παρουσιάστηκε στην αρχή ήταν σαν να την μπαίνατε στο ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ κι αυτό ήταν που με τσίγκλισε λίγο. Τι φταίει το βαπόρι. Για την ΑΝΕΚ χέσ..κα, με το συμπάθειο κιόλας.
Κανείς δεν αμφισβήτησε κ. Κασσιμάτη τις ναυτικές σας καταβολές και την εμπειρία σας απο τη θάλασσα. Και δε νομίζω να αναφέρθηκα πουθενά σε κάτι τέτοιο.
Τέλος πάντων, νομίζω ότι ξεκαθαρίζει το τοπίο σιγά σιγά.Που έγκειται το πρόβλημα και που η παρεξήγηση.
Kepp walking then και καλή επιτυχία στο εγχείρημά σας (εννοείται πως αυτό δεν έχει καμμία δόση ειρωνείας).
Αν απο την πλευρά μου ορισμένα πράγματα σας ενόχλησαν σας ζητώ συγγνώμη.
Ξεκαθαρίζω ότι δεν κόπτομαι για την ΑΝΕΚ και την κάθε ΑΝΕΚ, αλλά όταν μου φαίνεται ότι ισοπεδώνουμε κάποια πράγματα (έστω και από παρεξήγηση), ε τότε μου φαίνεται κάπως.
Κατά τη γνώμη μου, καλώς σας ήρθε ο ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ και με το καλό να έρθει και το βαπόρι σας.

Προς τους κ.mods συγγνώμη που γράφω εδώ, αλλά τα σχετικά θέματα είναι κλειδωμένα. Όστις θέλει, μπορεί να μεταφέρει το ke;io x;vro.

----------


## sedix

Ο Β. Κορναρος σημερα στις 1:30 μολις καταφθανει στο Διακοφτι -ΚΥΘΗΡΑ και δενει - αποβιβαση !!  :Wink: 


sorry για την ποιοτητα των φωτο αλλα ειναι απο κινητο και βραδυ , καταλαβαινετε ... :Sad:

----------


## kostastzo

Ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες sedix, ειχε κοσμο,αυτοκινητα ?

----------


## sedix

Κατεβηκαν καμια 40αρια ατομα .

Αυτοκινητα δε μπορεσα να δω γιατι υπηρχε μπροστα μια μεγαλη νταλικα και δεν εβλεπα στο βαθος.

Η γυναικα μου που ταξιδευε , μου ειπε οτι ειδε καμια 20αρια αμαξια.  :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

φιλε μου Ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες! και κακος εμεινε τοσο καιρο χωρις συνδεση με τον Πειραια :Mad:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αυριο με το καλο στις 14:00 θα φυγουμε με το Θαναση απο Ρεθυμνο για Κισσαμο ενα ταξιδι 3,5 ωρων. Θα πειτε ευλογα ποιος ο λογος να πατε απο την Κρητη στην Κρητη;  :Very Happy:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Απλα πραγματα, για να ταξιδεψουμε το βαπορι, να κανουμε την ιδιαιτερα σπανια διαδρομη Ρεθυμνο-Κισσαμο και να αδιασουμε λιγο τα μυαλα μας απο την καθημερινοτητα... Αν δεν ξεχασουμε να παρουμε τις φωτογραφικες :-P θα εχουμε και υλικο αυριο το βραδυ...

----------


## sea world

> Αυριο με το καλο στις 14:00 θα φυγουμε με το Θαναση απο Ρεθυμνο για Κισσαμο ενα ταξιδι 3,5 ωρων. Θα πειτε ευλογα ποιος ο λογος να πατε απο την Κρητη στην Κρητη;  Απλα πραγματα, για να ταξιδεψουμε το βαπορι, να κανουμε την ιδιαιτερα σπανια διαδρομη Ρεθυμνο-Κισσαμο και να αδιασουμε λιγο τα μυαλα μας απο την καθημερινοτητα... Αν δεν ξεχασουμε να παρουμε τις φωτογραφικες :-P θα εχουμε και υλικο αυριο το βραδυ...


Exei kai aksiologo plhrwma :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Τι ; Φεύγω με τον Κορνάρο ; Ρε παιδιά γιατί δεν μου λέει ποτέ κανένας τίποτα... Μα πάντα το ίδιο πρόβλημα !  :Razz:  
Πρώτα ο Θεός αύριο Δίονύση θα πίνουμε καφέ στο πλωριό σαλόνι... Κάτι μου λέει ότι θα είναι απολαυστικότατο το αυριανό ταξίδι μας μιας και η θάλασσα δεν θα είναι και τόσο ήρεμη...  :Cool:  

Ανυπομονώ να ξημερώσει !  :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Τι ; Φεύγω με τον Κορνάρο ; Ρε παιδιά γιατί δεν μου λέει ποτέ κανένας τίποτα... Μα πάντα το ίδιο πρόβλημα !  
> Πρώτα ο Θεός αύριο Δίονύση θα πίνουμε καφέ στο πλωριό σαλόνι... Κάτι μου λέει ότι θα είναι απολαυστικότατο το αυριανό ταξίδι μας μιας και η θάλασσα δεν θα είναι και τόσο ήρεμη...  
> 
> Ανυπομονώ να ξημερώσει !


Ε, άντε να ξεκουραστείτε γιατί αύρι είναι δύσκολη μέρα με το πλοίο όπως καλά είπες Θανάση....και πριν Διονύση που είπες αν δεν ξεχάσετε τις φωτογραφικές....εννοείτε πως δεν θα τις ξεχάσετε..... :Very Happy:

----------


## plori

Φωνάζανε για το καμένο το βαπόρι που πήγε στο Ρέθυμνο για να δούμε εαν γίνει αυτό πιστεύω να είναι ευχαριστημένοι :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=7696

(κακά τα ψέματα και ποιός δεν θα είναι :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Φωνάζανε για το καμένο το βαπόρι που πήγε στο Ρέθυμνο για να δούμε εαν γίνει αυτό πιστεύω να είναι ευχαριστημένοι
> http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=7696
> 
> (κακά τα ψέματα και ποιός δεν θα είναι


Λοιπόν για το Ρέθυμνο δεν νομίζω να βάλει πλοίο τέτοιου μεγέθους γιατί δεν χωράει, οπότε μάλλον πρέπει να αγοράσει κάποιο μικρότερο...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ναι για το Ρεθυμνο ειναι δυσκολο να μπει μεγαλο βαπορι κυριως λογω της μικροτερης ζητησης και οχι τοσο λογω λιμανιου. Αν παει εκει ο Βγενοπουλος πρεπει να το κανει με καποιο μικροτερο βαπορι, αλλα ποιο;

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Ναι για το Ρεθυμνο ειναι δυσκολο να μπει μεγαλο βαπορι κυριως λογω της μικροτερης ζητησης και οχι τοσο λογω λιμανιου. Αν παει εκει ο Βγενοπουλος πρεπει να το κανει με καποιο μικροτερο βαπορι, αλλα ποιο;


 ισως με καποιο απο τα καινουρια που θα αγορασει..:?:

----------


## hsw

> Ναι για το Ρεθυμνο ειναι δυσκολο να μπει μεγαλο βαπορι κυριως λογω της μικροτερης ζητησης και οχι τοσο λογω λιμανιου. Αν παει εκει ο Βγενοπουλος πρεπει να το κανει με καποιο μικροτερο βαπορι, αλλα ποιο;


μπορεί να το κάνει και με blue star!! Superferry ή Blue Star Paros/Naxos/Ithaki (λιγότερο πιθανό)

----------


## ndimitr93

> μπορεί να το κάνει και με blue star!! Superferry ή Blue Star Paros/Naxos/Ithaki (λιγότερο πιθανό)


Τα τριδυμάκια λίγο δύσκολο γιατί δεν έχουν καμπίνες....



> ισως με καποιο απο τα καινουρια που θα αγορασει..:?:


Πλέον όταν κάποιος αγοράζει πλοίο...πόσο μάλλον νεότευκτο δεν είναι μικρό....τα καινούργια που αν αγοράσει θα είναι μεγάλα....σαφώς για την Αδριατική....μικρό καινούργιο δύσκολο...αλλά είδομεν!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

Μήπω λέω μήπως το θέμα που έχετε ανοίξει δεν αφορά στον ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟ, αλλά την ATTICA...

----------


## sea world

MHPWS EXETE VGEI EKTOS THEMATOS, KATHWS EDW GINONTE OI SYZHTHSEIS GIA TO PLOIO VITSENTZOS KORNAROS???:?:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Τα τριδυμάκια λίγο δύσκολο γιατί δεν έχουν καμπίνες....
> 
> 
> Πλέον όταν κάποιος αγοράζει πλοίο...πόσο μάλλον νεότευκτο δεν είναι μικρό....τα καινούργια που αν αγοράσει θα είναι μεγάλα....σαφώς για την Αδριατική....μικρό καινούργιο δύσκολο...αλλά είδομεν!!!


 βγηκαμε λιγο off-topic βεβαια..στη συνεντευξη παντως ειπε οτι θελει 2 πλοια για το αιγαιο..μπορει κ να παρει και τυπου νησος μυκονος,κανεις δν ξερει.

----------


## sylver23

> Αυριο με το καλο στις 14:00 θα φυγουμε με το Θαναση απο Ρεθυμνο για Κισσαμο ενα ταξιδι 3,5 ωρων. Θα πειτε ευλογα ποιος ο λογος να πατε απο την Κρητη στην Κρητη;  Απλα πραγματα, για να ταξιδεψουμε το βαπορι, να κανουμε την ιδιαιτερα σπανια διαδρομη Ρεθυμνο-Κισσαμο και να αδιασουμε λιγο τα μυαλα μας απο την καθημερινοτητα... Αν δεν ξεχασουμε να παρουμε τις φωτογραφικες  θα εχουμε και υλικο αυριο το βραδυ...





> Τι ; Φεύγω με τον Κορνάρο ; Ρε παιδιά γιατί δεν μου λέει ποτέ κανένας τίποτα... Μα πάντα το ίδιο πρόβλημα !  
> Πρώτα ο Θεός αύριο Δίονύση θα πίνουμε καφέ στο πλωριό σαλόνι... Κάτι μου λέει ότι θα είναι απολαυστικότατο το αυριανό ταξίδι μας μιας και η θάλασσα δεν θα είναι και τόσο ήρεμη...  
> 
> Ανυπομονώ να ξημερώσει !


καλη βολτα παιδια..θελω φωτο το πομολο θανο...ξερεις εσυ!!
νιονιο ξεχνα την μηχανη και τα λεμε μετα.θα με αναγκασεις να κατεβω κρητη να σε ριξω στο κρητικο πελαγος.
θανο κατι για σαλονια ακουω και δεν μαρεσουν...καφεδακι απο το μπαρ του πλοιου,φωτογραφηση το εσωτερικο και δρομο για καταστρωμα!!

καλα να περασετε!!

----------


## dimitris

Ωραια αρχη για συνεχισε Διονυση...
αυτος ο κυριος εδω διπλα στην σημαια ξεκινησε την παρασκευη το μεσημερακι απο Πειραια με το πρωτο εμπορικο ταξιδι του Superfast ΧΙΙ
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32562

----------


## cpt babis

Υπεροχες οι φωτο σας παιδια μπραβο!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Λοιπόν....σήμερα επισκέφτηκα το Ρέθυμνο εν' όψει Κορνάρου.....αφού τρέλανα τον ταξιτζή(πατέρας μου) έβγαλα πολλές και υπέροχες φωτογραφίες.....μετά από την φωτογράφιση καθίσαμε στο στέκι του Ζήση (για όσους ξέρουν) για φαγητό και 10 λεπτά πριν φύγουμε σκάει μύτη η Βροχοπούλου!!! Μάλιστα.....!!! Φεύγουμε λοιπόν και πεταγόμαστε μέχρι τον Τίμιο Σταυρό για αφ' υψηλού (κυριλεκτική σημασία της λέξεως) φωτογραφίες....συνεχίζοντας φτάσαμε και στην πάνω-πάνω μεριά του Ρεθύμνου, κοντά στο Ατσιπόπουλο όπου ο Κορνάρος μας έμοιαζε με ψείρα.....τρία μέρη λοιπόν, 15 φωτογραφίες, αφιερωμένες στους Leo, konigi, Thanasis89, Captain Nionios και στον Vinman οι οποίοι μας έχουν χαρίσει εξίσου ωραίο υλικό.....τελικά δεν χτυπάω μόνο από Σούδα, και όχι πάντα με ποδήλατο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Razz:  :Razz: 

P3223803.JPG

P3223804.JPG

P3223807.JPG

P3223808.JPG

P3223817.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Συνεχίζουμε....
Μέσα από το λιμανάκι.....
P3223820.JPG

Εγώ χαζεύοντας το πλοίο.....
P3223834.JPG

Και μία φοβερή πλώρη....
P3223839.JPG

P3223868.JPG

P3223869.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Και οι τελευταίες....Οι αφ΄υψηλού που λέγαμε....
Από τον Τίμιο Σταυρό....
P3223888.JPG

P3223892.JPG

Και ακόμα πιο πάνω.....
P3223904.JPG

P3223905.JPG

P3223907.JPG

ΤΕΛΟΣ

----------


## cpt babis

Υπεροχες οι φωτο του ποιητη στο Ρεθυμνο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Νίκο πολύ καλή δουλειά μπράβο σου!!!Πολύ όμορφες όλες οι φωτογραφίες αλλά πιο πολύ μου άρεσαν αυτές από το Τίμιο Σταυρό!!!Να είσαι πάντα καλά!!!Σε ευχαριστούμε!!*

----------


## dimitris

Μπραβο Νικο για τις ωραιες φωτογραφιες σου και την βολτα στο Ρεθυμνο!!!

----------


## vinman

Την τελευταία εβδομάδα το Ρέθυμνο και ο Κορνάρος είχαν την τιμητική τους!!!
Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες Νίκο!!
Σε ευχαριστώ και για την αφιέρωση!!

----------


## valerios

> Και οι τελευταίες....Οι αφ΄υψηλού που λέγαμε....
> Από τον Τίμιο Σταυρό....
> P3223888.JPG
> 
> P3223892.JPG
> 
> Και ακόμα πιο πάνω.....
> P3223904.JPG
> 
> ...


Πολύ ομορφες φωτογραφίες και του πλοίου και από το λιμάνι του Ρεθυμνου. Μας ταξίδεψες ολους στο όμορφο Ρέθυμνο με αυτες τις φωτογραφίες!

----------


## Vortigern

Mπραβο Νικο!!!!Ομορφες φωτογραφιες!!!Επομενος σταθμος Ηρακλειο...Next stasion Heraclion!!!Ξερεις εσυ αυτο το κοκκινο και το μπλε-πλωρατη :Wink:

----------


## giannisk88

Πολύ ωραίο το φωτορεπορτάζ φίλε *ndimitr93*!!!!
Αψογος!!!Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Νικο ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟΣ. Δεν εχω λογια. Εξαιρετικες ληψεις απο πολλα διαφορετικα μερη. Το ευχαριστω δεν φτανει να 'σαι καλα. Τελος να πω πως χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα που ενας μη διαφημισμενος ηρωας της ακτοπλοιας μας, επιτελους αποκτα την αιγλη που του αξιζει. Το θεμα του εχει ζωη και ελπιζω να συνεχισει να εχει γιατι μην ξεχναμε πως το πλοιο αγωνιζεται με τεραστια συνεπεια απο τα τελη του 1994, 15 σχεδον χρονια...

----------


## Leo

Φίλε  Νίκο, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση και μπράβο για την δουλειά σου. Να μην σου πω ότι θα έχει σκάσει ο Θανάσης που πήγες στο Ρέθυμνο τώρα που έλειπε... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Φίλε  Νίκο, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση και μπράβο για την δουλειά σου. Να μην σου πω ότι θα έχει σκάσει ο Θανάσης που πήγες στο Ρέθυμνο τώρα που έλειπε...


Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια.....ωστόσο επειδή στο Ρέθυμνο δεν πάω κάθε μέρα φρόντισα να πάω παντού.....Ο Θανάσης πρέπει να σκάσει γιατί του την έφερα!!! Πήγα όταν δεν ήταν εκεί και έκανα την δουλειά που θα έκανε αυτός!!! Όσο για τον επόμενο σταθμό Θάνο είναι το Ηράκλειο στις 9 Απριλίου...προγραμματισμένο....όμως έχω και ένα δίλημα και θα μου πείτε εσείς.....τι προτιμάτε: Παλάτι στη Σούδα στις 11/4 ή Παλάτια,Κρήτη,Λατώ και κόκκινο 9-11/4;; Είμαι σε δίλλημα....εκτός αν στείλω τον konigi για Παλάτι στη Σούδα.....

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια.....ωστόσο επειδή στο Ρέθυμνο δεν πάω κάθε μέρα φρόντισα να πάω παντού.....Ο Θανάσης πρέπει να σκάσει γιατί του την έφερα!!! Πήγα όταν δεν ήταν εκεί και έκανα την δουλειά που θα έκανε αυτός!!! Όσο για τον επόμενο σταθμό Θάνο είναι το Ηράκλειο στις 9 Απριλίου...προγραμματισμένο....όμως έχω και ένα δίλημα και θα μου πείτε εσείς.....τι προτιμάτε: Παλάτι στη Σούδα στις 11/4 ή Παλάτια,Κρήτη,Λατώ και κόκκινο 9-11/4;; Είμαι σε δίλλημα....εκτός αν στείλω τον konigi για Παλάτι στη Σούδα.....


 πιστευω οτι μια φωτο με παλατι στη σουδα επιβαλεται! :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## ndimitr93

> πιστευω οτι μια φωτο με παλατι στη σουδα επιβαλεται!


Θα σου απαντήσω εδώ αλλά μετά ας συνεχίσουμε εδώ.....Παλάτια θα έρθουν και στις 3-4 και στις 7-4 θα πάω στο λιμάνι....αλλά στις 11 είναι δρομολόγιο με επιβάτες όχι μόνο για σχολεία όπως τις άλλες μέρες....Α! και μην ξεχάσω.....μπορεί να ξαναπάω Ρέθυμνο λίαν συντόμως........ :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Thanasis89

Νίκο όλα τα ξέρεις ! Βλέπω δεν σου ξέφυγε σημείο. Τον πατέρα σου σκέφτομαι  :Razz: ... Έκανες υπέροχη δουλειά ! Μπράβο ! 
Όσο για το παλάτι και τα υπόλοιπα Κρητικά δέχομαι και δημόσια την πρόκληση... Τα υπόλοιπα κατ' ιδίαν...  :Wink:  Να μην τους τα πούμε όλα από τώρα ! Να τους φάει η αγωνία !  :Very Happy:  


 Υ.Γ. Συγγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση αλλά δεν είχα επαφή με υπολογιστή

----------


## polykas

> Και οι τελευταίες....Οι αφ΄υψηλού που λέγαμε....
> Από τον Τίμιο Σταυρό....
> P3223888.JPG
> 
> P3223892.JPG
> 
> Και ακόμα πιο πάνω.....
> P3223904.JPG
> 
> ...


*Ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ndimitr93...*

----------


## sylver23

Μια φωτο απο 23/03/2009 την ωρα που αναχωρουσε ο θανασης με το Φαιστος.
Αφιερωμενη στον θαναση και τον νιονιο!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αψογος για αλλη μια φορα ο μαγος της νυχτας που δεν θα μπορουσε να ειναι τιποτα αλλο εκτος απο Ικαριωτης. Να σαι καλα Συλβεστρο.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να είσαι καλά sylvestro σε ευχαριστούμε  :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

σας ευχαριστω και εσας και τα παιδια  στην γκαλερι για τα σχολια σας!!!

----------


## nkr

Διαβασα στον <ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ> οτι σε δυο χρονια θα πρεπει να αντικαθαστηθει απο ενα νεοτερο καραβι ισχυει?

----------


## opelmanos

> Διαβασα στον <ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ> οτι σε δυο χρονια θα πρεπει να αντικαθαστηθει απο ενα νεοτερο καραβι ισχυει?


 Σε ποιο τέυχος το γράφει αυτό και σε ποιά σελίδα?

----------


## ndimitr93

Σελ. 115 και λέει για 3 χρόνια όχι για 2!! :Razz:

----------


## TOM

τωρα ο κορναροσ παει με 18.5 σταθερα απο ρεθυμνο για κυθηρα

----------


## opelmanos

> Σελ. 115 και λέει για 3 χρόνια όχι για 2!!


Σωστός φίλε μου Δημήτρη.Για να δούμε κατά πόσο θα επαληθευτεί

----------


## kostastzo

> τωρα ο κορναροσ παει με 18.5 σταθερα απο ρεθυμνο για κυθηρα


ειναι η πρωτη φορα απο οταν μπηκε σ αυτη την γραμμη που ξεπαιρνα τα 18!

----------


## marsant

Καλα κραταει ακομα ο ποιητης..

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ο ποιητης ειναι πολυ πολυ καλος σε ολα του και αν και εμενα με συμφερει να ειναι σε αυτη τη γραμμη ωστε να τον απολαμβανω στα περασματα του απο Κρητη νομιζω πως θα μπορουσε να εξυπηρετει πολυ καλα αλλες γραμμες που διψανε για ενα τετοιο βαπορι. Η τωρινη του γραμμη θα μπορουσε να εξυπηρετειτε απο αλλο μικροτερο και να μην πηγαινει χαραμι η ικανοτητα του... Τουλαχιστον ομως μενει πιστος στην παραδοση που τον θελει συνεπη  εργατη της αγονης γραμμης. :Wink:

----------


## sedix

ΦΑΝΤΑΣΜΑΤΑ πλοιων εμφανιζονται στα Κυθηρα !

Δειτε αυτο :

http://www.openseas.gr/OPENSEAS/sear...=17&Submit.y=8


και αυτο :

http://www.openseas.gr/OPENSEAS/sear...=15&Submit.y=8


και δεν εγινε πρωταπριλια , αλλα στις 3 και 4 απριλιου 2009 !! :sad:

----------


## Naias II

Παναγιά μου!!! :roll::roll::roll:

----------


## cpt babis

Το μοσχανθη τι ωρα φευγει  :Confused:  ΕΛΕΟΣ :Razz:

----------


## valerios

> Ο ποιητης ειναι πολυ πολυ καλος σε ολα του και αν και εμενα με συμφερει να ειναι σε αυτη τη γραμμη ωστε να τον απολαμβανω στα περασματα του απο Κρητη νομιζω πως θα μπορουσε να εξυπηρετει πολυ καλα αλλες γραμμες που διψανε για ενα τετοιο βαπορι. Η τωρινη του γραμμη θα μπορουσε να εξυπηρετειτε απο αλλο μικροτερο και να μην πηγαινει χαραμι η ικανοτητα του... Τουλαχιστον ομως μενει πιστος στην παραδοση που τον θελει συνεπη  εργατη της αγονης γραμμης.


ΓΙΑΤΙ? ΑΥΤΗ Η ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΙΤΟΚΟΣΜΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΝΟΥΝ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΙΤΗΣ ΔΙΑΛΟΓΗΣ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ? ΔΕΝ ΑΝΟΙΚΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ? ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ? ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΤΑΞΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ (ΟΥΤΕ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΤΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ) ΤΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΛΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΑΡΑΜΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΡΗ? ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΣΥ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΕΙΑ? *ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΕΒΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΕ ΝΗΣΙΩΤΗ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ* *ΑΞΙΟΠΡΕΠΕΣΤΑΤΗ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΣΥΓΚΙΝΩΝΕΙΑ?*:-x

----------


## Speedkiller

> ΓΙΑΤΙ? ΑΥΤΗ Η ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΙΤΟΚΟΣΜΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΝΟΥΝ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΙΤΗΣ ΔΙΑΛΟΓΗΣ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ? ΔΕΝ ΑΝΟΙΚΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ? ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ? ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΤΑΞΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ (ΟΥΤΕ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΤΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ) ΤΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΛΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΑΡΑΜΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΡΗ? ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΣΥ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΕΙΑ? *ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΕΒΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΕ ΝΗΣΙΩΤΗ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ* *ΑΞΙΟΠΡΕΠΕΣΤΑΤΗ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΣΥΓΚΙΝΩΝΕΙΑ?*:-x



Αν κατάλαβα καλά ο Captain εννοεί πως είναι μεγάλο το πλοίο για τη γραμμή!Οχι πως η γραμμή ειναι πολύ ντεμοντέ για να την κάνει!

----------


## sylver23

ο θανασης 89 ταξιδευει αυτη την στιγμη απο ρεθυμνο για πειραια με τον κορναρο.Ειναι  κατενθουσιασμενος απο το πληρωμα για ακομη μια φορα.
Τον εχουν κανει να νιωθει λες και ειναι ''μελος''τους.
Περισσοτερα απο εκεινον αυριο!!
Καλο ταξιδι να εχει!

----------


## valerios

> Αν κατάλαβα καλά ο Captain εννοεί πως είναι μεγάλο το πλοίο για τη γραμμή!Οχι πως η γραμμή ειναι πολύ ντεμοντέ για να την κάνει!


ΘΑ ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΒΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ Ο ΚΑΠΤΕΝ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΣΥ ΤΑ ΚΥΘΗΡΑ Γ'ΑΥΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΕ ΑΥΤΑ! Η ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ *ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗ*, ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΑ ΟΣΟΙ ΕΧΟΥ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΤΕΙ ΤΑ ΚΥΘΗΡΑ, ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΠΡΟΟΠΤΙΚΕΣ ΑΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΗ, ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΞΙΟΠΡΕΠΗ ΣΥΓΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ, ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΓΙΑ 8 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ ΣΕ 3 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟ. ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΣΕΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΝΗΣΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΝΟΜΙΣΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΧΡΗΑΖΕΤΕ Η ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ! ΘΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΦΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ *ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ* *ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΓΙΑ 8 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ* ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΤΗΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΑΦΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΩΡΑ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ!

----------


## Speedkiller

> ΘΑ ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΒΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ Ο ΚΑΠΤΕΝ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΣΥ ΤΑ ΚΥΘΗΡΑ Γ'ΑΥΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΕ ΑΥΤΑ! Η ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ *ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗ*, ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΑ ΟΣΟΙ ΕΧΟΥ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΤΕΙ ΤΑ ΚΥΘΗΡΑ, ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΠΡΟΟΠΤΙΚΕΣ ΑΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΗ, ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΞΙΟΠΡΕΠΗ ΣΥΓΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ, ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΓΙΑ 8 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ ΣΕ 3 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟ. ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΣΕΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΝΗΣΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΝΟΜΙΣΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΧΡΗΑΖΕΤΕ Η ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ! ΘΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΦΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ *ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ* *ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΓΙΑ 8 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ* ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΤΗΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΑΦΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΩΡΑ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ!



To τι είναι κ τι δεν ειναι δεν το γνωρίζω και γι αυτό δεν το σχολιασα πουθενά!Αν το έκανα θύμησε μου που,αφου "αυτά λεω"!Εγώ απλώς έρμηνευσα το πως νομίζω πως εννοούσε το χαραμι ο captain Nionios...

----------


## dimitris

Σωστα ετσι ερχεται η αναπτυξη σε ενα μερος, οταν ξερει ο αλλος οτι εκει που θελει να παει υπαρχουν σταθερα δρομολογια κι ενα σωστο καραβι και ο Κορναρος ειναι απο τα βαπορια που δεν εχει προκαλεσει ποτε αρνητικη δημοσιοτητα πανω του, επισης κανενας πολιτης δεν πρεπει να νοιωθει Β' κατηγοριας στο 2009 και ξεχασμενος και να εχει να δει συνδεση με τον Πειραια πεντε μηνες οπως συνεβη στα Κυθηρα φετος αλλα και σε πολλα αλλα νησια μας και να μαθαινουν μια με δυο μερες πριν το δρομολογιο, με ολα αυτα και οι τελευταιοι που εχουν απομεινει σε καποια απο τα νησια αυτα θα τα παρατησουν και θα φυγουν... :Sad:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> ΓΙΑΤΙ? ΑΥΤΗ Η ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΙΤΟΚΟΣΜΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΝΟΥΝ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΙΤΗΣ ΔΙΑΛΟΓΗΣ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ? ΔΕΝ ΑΝΟΙΚΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ? ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ? ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΤΑΞΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ (ΟΥΤΕ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΤΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ) ΤΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΛΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΑΡΑΜΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΡΗ? ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΣΥ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΕΙΑ? *ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΕΒΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΕ ΝΗΣΙΩΤΗ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ* *ΑΞΙΟΠΡΕΠΕΣΤΑΤΗ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΣΥΓΚΙΝΩΝΕΙΑ?*:-x


Καταπληκτικο το παληρημα σου μιας και δεν εκανες καν τον κοπο να κατανοησεις τι λεω. Τα Κυθηρα ειναι πανεμορφα απ' οσο εχω δει τουλαχιστον απο φωτογραφιες και ως απομακρο νησι της αγονης γραμμης εννοειται πως τα αγαπω περισσοτερο απο αλλα που δεν εχουν αυτη την γοητεια του απομακρισμενου. Ασχετα με το αν ειναι ομορφα, ΕΧΟΥΝ τα ιδια δικαιωματα με καθε αλλο νησι στην Ελλαδα και η συγκοινωνια τους ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να ειναι συνεπης, ποιοτικη και ασφαλης. Απλα θεωρω οτι ενα βαπορι 130 μετρων σαν τον Κορναρο αν ταξιδευει σχεδον κενο επιβατων ολη τη χρονια εκτος των τριων μηνων του καλοκαιριου ειναι λιγο υπερβολη σε μια περιοδο που αλλα νησια με περισσοτερες αναγκες δεν μπορουν να τον εχουν. Στη θεση του Κορναρου θα μπορουσε να ειναι ενα βαπορι της ταξης των 100 μετρων το οποιο ομως να ειναι συνεπες, ταχυ και ασφαλες. Δηλαδη ενα ειδος Κοραη με λιγες παραπανω καμπινες. Θα σε χαλουσε κατι τετοιο; Γιατι ετσι ο Κορναρος θα μπορουσε να ειναι σε αλλες γραμμες και να ειναι πιο αποδοτικος χωροταξικα... Την επομενη φορα να εισαι πιο ηρεμος.

----------


## Thanasis89

Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι έχω ταξιδέψει με πολλά καράβια. Αλλά κατάφερα επιτέλους να βρω την διαφορά ανάμεσα στα στιβαγμένα σίδερα και στο βαπόρι. Η διαφορά είναι η *ψυχή* και η ψυχή του πλοίου είναι το πλήρωμα και ο καπετάνιος του. Μπόρείς να δεις ποστάλια που να λειτουργούν σαν εργοστάσια και άλλα που λειτουργούν σαν *οικογένεια.* Ένα τέτοιο *βαπόρι* είναι και *ο Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος*, λειτουργεί σαν οικογένεια. *Μεγάλο πράγμα...* 
Δεν θέλω να πω περισσότερα. Ελπίζω να σας μετέφερα το συναίσθημα που νιώθω. Κι αν δεν το κατάφερα συγνώμη. Δεν μπορώ να καλύτερα.  
Τελειώνοντας θέλω να πω ένα πολύ μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον καπετάνιο, στους αξιωματικούς και στο πλήρωμα και να τους ευχηθώ να συνεχίσουν έτσι για πολλά χρόνια ακόμα. Τους εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο και να συνεχίσουν να κρατάνε τον "παππού" τόσο ψηλά όσο σήμερα ! Να 'στε όλοι καλά ! *Ευχαριστώ πολύ !*

----------


## helatros68

Εγω προσωπικα καταλαβαινω απολυτα αυτα που λες διοτι ειχαμε τον Κορναρο 14 χρονια στην Κασο και οσα ειπες ισχυουν. Με την παροδο του χρονου τα προσωπα μπορει να αλλαζαν αλλα ο χαρακτηρας του πλοιου (εταιρειας) ηταν παντα ο ιδιος. Τα ιδια ισχυουν και για το Ιεραπετρα.

----------


## prutanis

Λιμανι Πειραια 20/03/2009

----------


## nkr

Συμφωνω και εγω με την αποψη οτι το πληρωμα του ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΥ ειναι καταπληκτικο εχω ταξιδεψει και εγω για τα Κυθηρα και ξερω.Παντως αυτη η γραμμη δεν ειναι ουτε ντεμοντε ουτε τιποτα ειναι σιγουρα μια δυσκολη γραμμη και αγονη και ετσι δεν μπορει να εξυπηρετηθει απο ενα πλοιο σαν τον ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟ.

----------


## kostastzo

Στο χθεσινο [10-4-ο9] δρομολογιο απο Πειραια για Ρεθυμνο μεσω Κυθηρων το πλοιο ηταν γεματο δεν υπηρχαν θεσεις για να κατσεις και το πληρωμα οπως παντα αψογο!!!. Αυτες οι πληροοφοριες ειναι απο γνωστο μου ατομο που ταξιδεψε.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Στο χθεσινο [10-4-ο9] δρομολογιο απο Πειραια για Ρεθυμνο μεσω Κυθηρων το πλοιο ηταν γεματο δεν υπηρχαν θεσεις για να κατσεις και το πληρωμα οπως παντα αψογο!!!. Αυτες οι πληροοφοριες ειναι απο γνωστο μου ατομο που ταξιδεψε.


Δηλαδή όλοι οι επιβάτες ήταν για Ρέθυμνο? :Confused: ..λογικό, Πάσχα έχουμε... :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## kostastzo

Οι επιβατες ηταν λιγο περισσοτεροι για Ρεθυμνο ,αλλα η κινηση θα ξεκινησει  τεταρτη, και τοτε θα δουμε τις αντοχες του ποιητη !!

----------


## sea world

> Οι επιβατες ηταν λιγο περισσοτεροι για Ρεθυμνο ,αλλα η κινηση θα ξεκινησει  τεταρτη, και τοτε θα δουμε τις αντοχες του ποιητη !!


Το ψάρι, βρωμάει πάντα απ'την κεφαλή!! Η κεφαλή όμως στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι ολόφρεσκη (και συνεπώς και το σώμα-πλήρωμα), οπότε δεν πιστεύω να υπάρξει πρόβλημα :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Μην Φοβάστε ρε παιδιά ! Εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με βάπορα και πλήρωμα !  :Very Happy:  Πιστεύω ότι θα τα βγάλουν μια χαρά πέρα μιας και αυτή η γραμμή μποστά στην άλλη είναι "παιχνιδάκι"... Μακάρι να συνεχίσουν έτσι (για το οποίο είμαι σίγουρος) !

----------


## kostastzo

Βλεπω στο ΑΙS οτι το πλοιο δεν εχει φυγει απο Ρεθυμνο και εμαθα[χωρις να το εχω μεχρι τωρα επιβεβαιωσει]οτι τηλεφωνησαν οτι υπαρχει βομβα στο πλοιο και γινεται ελεγχος!

----------


## kostastzo

> Βλεπω στο ΑΙS οτι το πλοιο δεν εχει φυγει απο Ρεθυμνο και εμαθα[χωρις να το εχω μεχρι τωρα επιβεβαιωσει]οτι τηλεφωνησαν οτι υπαρχει βομβα στο πλοιο και γινεται ελεγχος!


 
Αναχωρηση απο ρεθυμνο ειχε την 19.00

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Βλεπω στο ΑΙS οτι το πλοιο δεν εχει φυγει απο Ρεθυμνο και εμαθα[χωρις να το εχω μεχρι τωρα επιβεβαιωσει]οτι τηλεφωνησαν οτι υπαρχει βομβα στο πλοιο και γινεται ελεγχος!


*Μόλις μίλησα με έναν φίλο του πατέρα μου ο οποίος είναι αξιωματικός στο πλοίο και με ενημέρωσε ότι όντως έγινε ένα τηλεφώνημα για την ύπαρξη βόμβας μετά όμως από έλεγχο σε όλο το πλοίο διαπιστώθηκε ότι ήταν φάρσα.Αυτήν την ώρα οι επιβάτες επιβιβάζονται στο πλοίο και σε λίγα λεπτά θα αναχωρήσει από το λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου! 
*

----------


## ndimitr93

> *Μόλις μίλησα με έναν φίλο του πατέρα ο οποίος είναι αξιωματικός στο πλοίο και με ενημέρωσε ότι όντως έγινε ένα τηλεφώνημα για την ύπαρξη βόμβας μετά όμως από έλεγχο σε όλο το πλοίο διαπιστώθηκε ότι ήταν φάρσα.Αυτήν την ώρα οι επιβάτες επιβιβάζονται στο πλοίο και σε λίγα λεπτά θα αναχωρήσει από το λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου! 
> *


Γιάννη αναχώρησε πριν από λίγο.....Αίσιο τέλος :Smile:

----------


## dimitris

*Μπαλκονι με θεα...*
kornaros.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Ενα άλλο ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ

----------


## TOM

ρε παιδια ,γιατι εχει τοσο παραξενει πλωρη αυτος ο κορναρος, σε τι του χρησιμευε. :Confused:

----------


## nkr

Στην γραμμη πως πηγαινει ο ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ?

----------


## kostastzo

> Στην γραμμη πως πηγαινει ο ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ?


Εμαθα οτι τα Κυθηρα ειχαν παρα πολυ κοσμο το πασχα και κατα ενα μεγαλο μερος οφειλεται και σ αυτο το πλοιο με τα σταθερα του δρομολογια,την καθαριοτητα,την ευγενεια του πληρωματος.Αν συνεχιστει αυτο το καλοκαιρι τα Κυθηρα θα βουλιαξουν απο κοσμο.

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ευχαριστα νεα για το καραβι αλλα και για το νησι.Ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες. :Very Happy:

----------


## nickosps

> Ενα άλλο ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ


Μα είναι αδέρφια :Wink: !

----------


## grkiwi

Ήμουν Κύθηρα το Πάσχα, και ταξίδεψα και γω όπως και οι περισσότεροι τελικά με τον ποιητή! Μια χαρά πλοίο για Κύθηρα, είχε και τον περισσότερο κόσμο! δεν ξέρω αν τελικά εξυπηρετεί κάποιον για Ρέθυμνο με 12 ώρες ταξίδι και ενδιάμεση στάση! :Wink:

----------


## villy

> Διαβασα στον <ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ> οτι σε δυο χρονια θα πρεπει να αντικαθαστηθει απο ενα νεοτερο καραβι ισχυει?


Διαγωνισμός κάνει λόγο για αντιθκατάσταση του πλοίου ΕΝΤΟΣ τριών ετών. Συνεπώς τα τρία έτη είναι το μέγιστο. Δύναται όμως η ΛΑΝΕ να αλλάξει τον "Ποιητή" ακόμα και αύριο. Κανένας περιορισμός δεν υπάρχει απ' αυτού.
Από όσον γνωρίζω υπάρχει σχεδιασμός και σκέψη για σύντομη αντικατάσταση με σύγχρονο βαπόρι περίπου 10 ετών γύρω στα 20+ knots που θα εξυπηρετεί τη γραμμή του Ρεθύμνου "διπλωμένα", 3 φορές την εβδομάδα!
Good news για το Ρέθυμνο που φαίνεται ότι τελικά για φέτος (εκτός καλοκαιρινού διμήνου) θα επωφεληθεί από την επιδοτούμενη αυτή γραμμή καθολικά. Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση Να δούμε

----------


## villy

*¶λλο άγονη γραμμή κι άλλο … άγονα μυαλά!*
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=925

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το F/B Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά   νεοφερμενο...
VINTSENTZOS KORNAROS.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος,γιορτινός και πανέτοιμος προς δρομολόγηση...
O99.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Ομολογώ πως την είχα ξεχάσει εντελώς αυτή τη φορεσιά του Κορνάρου. Μπράβο T.S.S. APOLLON που φροντίζεις να φρεσκάρεις τη μνήμη μου!!!!

PS: Το βαπόρι δένει απόλυτα χρωματικά με τα φορτηγά ψυγεία της ΦΑΓΕ που βρίσκονται πλώρα του!!!

----------


## marsant

Για αλλη μια φορα ο φιλος Τ.S.S APOLLON μας χαριζει ξεχωριστες φωτογραφιες!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Για αλλη μια φορα φιλε απολλων να πω οτι εισαι αψογος!!!τελεια φωτο!!!πιστευω του πηγαιναν τελεια αυτα τα χρωματα!!!προσωπικα μου αρεσει πολυ!!!!Να ανεβασω κι εγω φωτο με τον κορναρο και την υπολοιπη παρεα στον πειραια!!!!


DSC00310.JPG

DSC00312.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Μπράβο και στους 2 σας για τις φωτο ,πολύ ωραίες  :Very Happy:

----------


## nkr

Και τα δυο τα χρωματα ταιριαζουν στον ποιητη της θαλασσας,μπραβο και στους δυο που μας χαριζεται πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες. :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Για τους καλούς φίλους Thanasis89 και Captain nionios,ο Κορνάρος αναχωρεί χθές απο τον Πειραιά!







Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37317


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37318


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37319

----------


## nkr

Φανταστικη η καλυψη σου χθες απο τον Πειραια. :Very Happy:  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> F/B Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος,γιορτινός και πανέτοιμος προς δρομολόγηση...
> O99.jpg


 φιλε T.S.S. APOLLON εισαι απιστευτος.Μπραβο!!!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Φοβερες φοτο!!!Σε ευχαριστουμε πολλοι :Razz:

----------


## DimitrisT

καλό μήνα.Για αλλή μια φορά φοβερές φωτο   :Razz:  φίλε vinman.

----------


## ndimitr93

Να τος ο ποιητής αυτή την ώρα περνώντας μπροστά από τον κόλπο της Σούδας.....φωτογραφημένος από το χωριό μου (Καλύβες)...... :Smile:  :Wink: 
P5024530.JPG

P5024532.JPG

P5024538.JPG

P5024541.JPG

P5024543.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Για τους καλούς φίλους Thanasis89 και Captain nionios,ο Κορνάρος αναχωρεί χθές απο τον Πειραιά!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37315
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37316
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37317
> ...


Εκπληκτικες Μανο ενα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ευχαριστω για τον κοπο σου και τη διαθεση για αφιερωση. Οτι καλυτερο για φαρμακο στο αγχος. :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

πολύ καλές οι φωτο σας φίλοι μου,να στε καλά ,σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Thanasis89

Μανώλη ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση ! Πραγματικά εκείνη την ημέρα στο Ρέθυμνο ήσουν τόσο κοντά ! Ελπίζω να τύχει ξανά κάτι τέτοιο και να ταξιδέψουμε μαζί ! Να 'σαι καλά !

----------


## alcaeos

> Να τος ο ποιητής αυτή την ώρα περνώντας μπροστά από τον κόλπο της Σούδας.....φωτογραφημένος από το χωριό μου (Καλύβες)......
> P5024530.JPG
> 
> P5024532.JPG
> 
> P5024538.JPG
> 
> P5024541.JPG
> 
> P5024543.JPG


ωραιος ο Νικος !!!!μπραβο για τις φοτο!!

----------


## kostastzo

Χθες ταξιδεψα με το πλοιο,ηταν ολα υπεροχα,ενα μονο δεν δεν μου αρεσε...Καθομουνα σε σαλονι μη καπνιστων,εκει μεταξυ μας καθοτανε ενα ζευγαρι που δεν σεβαστηκαν το χωρο και καπνιζαν σαν φουγαρα,οταν αρχισε η μεταδοση του αγωνα ηρθαν δυο του πληρωματος και εκει που περιμενα να τους πουν να πανε στο διπλα σαλονι των καπνιστων καθησαν και αρχισαν και αυτοι το παφ πουφ.Να μην τα πολυλογω σε λιγο ηρθαν αλλοι 3 και το σαλονι εγινε καπνιστηριο.Εφυγα και πηγα διπλα στο σαλονι των καπνιστων ειδα τον αγωνα εκει, *και το περιεργο εκει δεν καπνιζε κανεις!!!*

----------


## ndimitr93

> Χθες ταξιδεψα με το πλοιο,ηταν ολα υπεροχα,ενα μονο δεν δεν μου αρεσε...Καθομουνα σε σαλονι μη καπνιστων,εκει μεταξυ μας καθοτανε ενα ζευγαρι που δεν σεβαστηκαν το χωρο και καπνιζαν σαν φουγαρα,οταν αρχισε η μεταδοση του αγωνα ηρθαν δυο του πληρωματος και εκει που περιμενα να τους πουν να πανε στο διπλα σαλονι των καπνιστων καθησαν και αρχισαν και αυτοι το παφ πουφ.Να μην τα πολυλογω σε λιγο ηρθαν αλλοι 3 και το σαλονι εγινε καπνιστηριο.Εφυγα και πηγα διπλα στο σαλονι των καπνιστων ειδα τον αγωνα εκει, *και το περιεργο εκει δεν καπνιζε κανεις!!!*


Ε ρε γλέντια....:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## kostastzo

Στη συνεχεια της παραπανω εγγραφης μου τα σχολια μου δεν ειναι για το πληρωμα του πλοιου αλλα στο σημειο του μηνυματος που εχω χρωματισει δηλαδη οτι στον *χωρο καπνισματος δεν καπνιζε κανενας* ,αθανατε ελληνα!!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Για τους καλους φιλους Captain Nionios και Thanasis89!!!!

Αναχωρωντας απο Πειραια

για την αγονη.......

----------


## Thanasis89

Θάνο να 'σαι καλά ! Την αγάπη για το κάθε τι δεν την κερδίζει μόνο η εξωτερική ομορφιά, αλλά το σύνολο ! Σ' ευχαριστώ !

----------


## ndimitr93

Ο ποιητής στο Ρέθυμνο στις 22-03-09.....Αφιερωμένες στο δίδυμο Thanasis89 και Captain_Nionios!! :Razz:

----------


## Thanasis89

Ο εις εκ των δύο σ' ευχαριστεί !

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ευχαριστει πολυ και ο δευτερος. Να σαι παντα καλα, εξαιρετικες και πολυ ζεστες οι φωτογραφιες του βαποριου. Ρεθυμιωτες παρτε το βαπορι οποιο Σαββατο θελετε και πηγαιντε ως Κισσαμο για εκδρομη, ειναι οτι καλυτερο.Το εχουμε γραψει και το εχουμε ζησει...

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ευχαριστει πολυ και ο δευτερος. Να σαι παντα καλα, εξαιρετικες και πολυ ζεστες οι φωτογραφιες του βαποριου. Ρεθυμιωτες παρτε το βαπορι οποιο Σαββατο θελετε και πηγαιντε ως Κισσαμο για εκδρομη, ειναι οτι καλυτερο.Το εχουμε γραψει και το εχουμε ζησει...


Εγώ μάλλον θα κάνω το αντίθετο!! Από Κίσσαμο έως Ρέθυμνο!! :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Ειδα απο το ais οτι το πλοιο ειναι δεμενο στον Πειραια(εκτος και αν κανει λαθος το ais).Noμιζω οτι ειχε το δρομολογιο στις 19.00 για Κυθηρα-Αντικυθηρα.Γνωριζει κανεις γιατι δεν εχει φυγει και ειναι ακομα στον πειραια?

----------


## sedix

παιδια βρηκα αυτο το αρθρο !!

ξερει κανεις τι συμβαινει ???

http://kithiraikanea.blogspot.com/20...g-post_20.html

----------


## Vortigern

Και το δρομολογιο του Κορναρου θα εκτελεστη αποψε απο το Ιεραπετρα....

----------


## ndimitr93

> Και το δρομολογιο του Κορναρου θα εκτελεστη αποψε απο το Ιεραπετρα....


Και το Ιεράπετρα που είναι??

----------


## kostastzo

> Και το δρομολογιο του Κορναρου θα εκτελεστη αποψε απο το Ιεραπετρα....


Το Λιμεναρχειο που πηρα μου ειπε οτι το δρομολογιο θα μεινει ανεκτελεστο,λογω καποιας κατασχεσης ,ακριβως ετσι!

----------


## sedix

> Και το δρομολογιο του Κορναρου θα εκτελεστη αποψε απο το Ιεραπετρα....


 
Μηπως μπορεις να μας δωσεις τη πηγη αυτης της πληροφοριας ?? 

οταν λες αποψε , δηλαδη τι ωρα εννοεις ??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DimitrisT

δεν νομίζω να κάνει δρομολόγιο το Ιεράπετρα γιατί είναι στο Πέραμα

----------


## Vortigern

Λοιπον υπηρχε σκεψη να εκανε το Ιεραπετρα σημερα το δρομολογιο του Κορναρου.Το θεμα ναυαγησε και οπως ειπατε ποιο πισω το θα μεινη ανεκτελεστο.Αμα θελεται να σας πω την πηγη καλυτερα να μου στειλεται πμ

----------


## sedix

Συμφωνα με πληροφοριες απο το λιμεναρχειο , το Κορναρος δεν εκανε το δρομολογιο γιατι εγινε κατασχεση απο τους προμηθευτες πετρελαιου !!!  :Confused: 


δεν ειχαν πληρωθει εδω και καιρο και τα φεσια ειχαν φτασει στα υψη !!


Οριστε και αρθρο απο την ημερησια !!


http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?c...pubid=10101231

το τι θα γινει απο δω και περα ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟ . αν εχει κανεις νεωτερα ας απαντησει ...

----------


## villy

http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=1164

εκ της Συντακτικής Ομάδας

----------


## villy

Mόλις με κάλεσε στο τηλέφωνο ο κ. Μανώλης Γαλανάκης (Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος ΛΑΝΕ) ο οποίος μας ενημέρωσε "από πρώτο χέρι" ότι σε 5 λεπτά λύνουν κάβους (Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος) και αναχωρούν για τη πραγματοποίηση του ακυρωθέντος χθεσινού δρομολογίου για τα Κύθηρα.
Αναγνώρισε την ταλαιπωρία των Κυθήριων αλλά δυστυχώς όπως μας ανέφερε ήταν κάτι αναπόφευκτο.
Από ότι μας ενημέρωσε ο ίδιος ύστερα από ένα δικαστικό θρίλερ ήρθαν σε συμβιβασμό με τις πετρελαϊκές εταιρίες, κατάσχεσε πλέον δεν υπάρχει και τα δρομολόγια επί του παρόντος θα συνεχιστούν κανονικά.
Είπαμε και άλλα πολλά τα οποία θα τα διαβάσετε στο σχετικό δημοσίευμα που θα αναρτηθεί σήμερα αργά το βράδυ μιας και το ρεπορτάζ είναι ακόμα σε εξέλιξη.
Το Nautilia.gr όμως ενημερώνεται πριν τα νέα ... δημοσιευτούν! :Wink: 
Το Σάββατο το πρωί ο Κορνάρος θα είναι στο Ρέθυμνο.
Περισσότερα το βράδυ....

Βασίλης Κασιμάτης
Εκδότης Διευθυντής Δημοσιογράφος
ΡΕΘΕΜΝΙΩΤΙΚΗ ΑΓΟΡΑ

----------


## ndimitr93

> Mόλις με κάλεσε στο τηλέφωνο ο κ. Μανώλης Γαλανάκης (Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος ΛΑΝΕ) ο οποίος μας ενημέρωσε "από πρώτο χέρι" ότι σε 5 λεπτά λύνουν κάβους (Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος) και αναχωρούν για τη πραγματοποίηση του ακυρωθέντος χθεσινού δρομολογίου για τα Κύθηρα.
> Αναγνώρισε την ταλαιπωρία των Κυθήριων αλλά δυστυχώς όπως μας ανέφερε ήταν κάτι αναπόφευκτο.
> Από ότι μας ενημέρωσε ο ίδιος ύστερα από ένα δικαστικό θρίλερ ήρθαν σε συμβιβασμό με τις πετρελαϊκές εταιρίες, κατάσχεσε πλέον δεν υπάρχει και τα δρομολόγια επί του παρόντος θα συνεχιστούν κανονικά.
> Είπαμε και άλλα πολλά τα οποία θα τα διαβάσετε στο σχετικό δημοσίευμα που θα αναρτηθεί σήμερα αργά το βράδυ μιας και το ρεπορτάζ είναι ακόμα σε εξέλιξη.
> Το Nautilia.gr όμως ενημερώνεται πριν τα νέα ... δημοσιευτούν!
> Το Σάββατο το πρωί ο Κορνάρος θα είναι στο Ρέθυμνο.
> Περισσότερα το βράδυ....
> 
> Βασίλης Κασιμάτης
> ...


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ....αλλά τα δρομολόγια τροποποιήθηκαν....κανονικά έχει και αύριο δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά....ξέρετε μήπως πώς θα διαμορφωθούν??

----------


## sedix

<<   Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *villy*  
_Mόλις με κάλεσε στο τηλέφωνο ο κ. Μανώλης Γαλανάκης (Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος ΛΑΝΕ) ο οποίος μας ενημέρωσε "από πρώτο χέρι" ότι σε 5 λεπτά λύνουν κάβους (Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος) και αναχωρούν για τη πραγματοποίηση του ακυρωθέντος χθεσινού δρομολογίου για τα Κύθηρα.
Αναγνώρισε την ταλαιπωρία των Κυθήριων αλλά δυστυχώς όπως μας ανέφερε ήταν κάτι αναπόφευκτο.
Από ότι μας ενημέρωσε ο ίδιος ύστερα από ένα δικαστικό θρίλερ ήρθαν σε συμβιβασμό με τις πετρελαϊκές εταιρίες, κατάσχεσε πλέον δεν υπάρχει και τα δρομολόγια επί του παρόντος θα συνεχιστούν κανονικά.
Είπαμε και άλλα πολλά τα οποία θα τα διαβάσετε στο σχετικό δημοσίευμα που θα αναρτηθεί σήμερα αργά το βράδυ μιας και το ρεπορτάζ είναι ακόμα σε εξέλιξη.
Το Nautilia.gr όμως ενημερώνεται πριν τα νέα ... δημοσιευτούν!:wink:
Το Σάββατο το πρωί ο Κορνάρος θα είναι στο Ρέθυμνο.
Περισσότερα το βράδυ....

Βασίλης Κασιμάτης
Εκδότης Διευθυντής Δημοσιογράφος
ΡΕΘΕΜΝΙΩΤΙΚΗ ΑΓΟΡΑ  >>_



Μακαρι !!! :wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σχετικά με τα δρομολόγια δείτε εδώ ακολουθεί δελτίο τύπου της Λ.Α.Ν.Ε

----------


## sedix

Απο οτι βλεπω στο AIS εχει ξεκινησει !!

ειναι εξω απο το λιμανι του πειραια !!!   :Razz:

----------


## Rocinante

> Σχετικά με τα δρομολόγια δείτε εδώ ακολουθεί δελτίο τύπου της Λ.Α.Ν.Ε


 Μπραβο αμμεση ενημερωση...... :Very Happy:

----------


## kostastzo

> Μπραβο αμμεση ενημερωση......


Πεταει η ναυτιλια!!!!!

----------


## villy

Οπως σας το έταξα...

http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=1173

----------


## Thanasis89

Αναχώρηση ! Κυριακή 24-05-2009 ! Χαιρετώντας !

----------


## sedix

και 2 φωτογραφιες του Κορναρου απο το λιμανι των Αντικυθηρων !!

εδω :  http://kithiraikanea.blogspot.com/20...g-post_34.html

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Αναχώρηση ! Κυριακή 24-05-2009 ! Χαιρετώντας !


Πολύ όμορφο Βίντεο φίλε Θανάση σε ευχαριστούμε μα είσαι καλά.

----------


## Thanasis89

> και 2 φωτογραφιες του Κορναρου απο το λιμανι των Αντικυθηρων !!
> 
> εδω :  http://kithiraikanea.blogspot.com/20...g-post_34.html


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ ! Σύντομα θα μοιραστώ μαζί σας φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι των Αντικυθήρων ! Πρέπει αυτές οι υπέροχες φωτογραφίες να ανήκουν στον πρόεδρο του Νησιού ! Να 'ναι καλά !

----------


## ndimitr93

Φοβερή μανούβρα του πλοίου!! Δεν ήξερα ότι είναι τόσο στενά!! Μπράβο!! :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

κι απο μενα ενα μπραβο στο Θαναση για το πολυ ωραιο βιντεακι που μας εφτιαξε..... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Nautikos II

> Αναχώρηση ! Κυριακή 24-05-2009 ! Χαιρετώντας !


"*Εξαιρετικο"* φιλε Thanasis89

----------


## f/b kefalonia

> Αναχώρηση ! Κυριακή 24-05-2009 ! Χαιρετώντας !


Πολυ ομορφο βιντεο φιλε Θανάση!!!!

----------


## konigi

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!!!Σήμερα λέω να κανω την διαφορα!!! Όπως λέτε και εσεις,ολο Σουδα Σουδα Σουδα σας βαρέθηκα!!! :Wink:  :Razz:  
Να λοιπόν που πήγαμε και στο Καστέλι!!!
Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος λοπόν λίγο μετά τις 10 το πέωι την ώρα της ανάπαυσης του...

Εικόνα011.jpg

Εικόνα012.jpg

Εικόνα013.jpg

Εικόνα014.jpg

Εικόνα017.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους!!!Σήμερα λέω να κανω την διαφορα!!! Όπως λέτε και εσεις,ολο Σουδα Σουδα Σουδα σας βαρέθηκα!!! 
> Να λοιπόν που πήγαμε και στο Καστέλι!!!
> Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος λοπόν λίγο μετά τις 10 το πέωι την ώρα της ανάπαυσης του...


Μπράβο-μπράβο....αφού εδέησες και έβαλες βενζίνα επήγες και στο Καστέλι....well done Kosta!! :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

πολυ ωραιος ο φιλος koniqi. βιτσεντζος κορναρος στο καστελι...........Μπραβο :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Πρώτος ! Και δια θαλάσσης... Μια χαρά ! Ευχαριστούμε Κωστή !  :Very Happy:

----------


## hayabusa

σε ευχαριστώ και εσένα φίλε Enh. τώρα που το κοιτάω πιο προσεκτικά είναι πασιφανές, απλά πριν δεν εκανα τον κόπο να δω πάνω από τη μέση :lol:

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο φίλε για την ανταπόκριση από το Καστέλλι! Τι θυμήθηκα. Έχω να πάω από το 2001...

----------


## polykas

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους!!!Σήμερα λέω να κανω την διαφορα!!! Όπως λέτε και εσεις,ολο Σουδα Σουδα Σουδα σας βαρέθηκα!!! 
> Να λοιπόν που πήγαμε και στο Καστέλι!!!
> Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος λοπόν λίγο μετά τις 10 το πέωι την ώρα της ανάπαυσης του...
> 
> Εικόνα011.jpg
> 
> Εικόνα012.jpg
> 
> Εικόνα013.jpg
> ...


_Mπράβο και από μένα στον φίλο konigi._

----------


## fourtounakis

'ΑΚΟΥΣΟΝ!ΑΥΡΙΟ Ο ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 17:00 ΓΙΑ ΛΕΙΨΟΥΣ ΠΑΤΜΟ ΛΕΡΟ ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟ ΚΩ ΡΟΔΟ

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> 'ΑΚΟΥΣΟΝ!ΑΥΡΙΟ Ο ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 17:00 ΓΙΑ ΛΕΙΨΟΥΣ ΠΑΤΜΟ ΛΕΡΟ ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟ ΚΩ ΡΟΔΟ


Φτουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ!! Και δεν ειμαι Πατμο να βγαλω φωτο!!!!! Damn! Θα επαναληφθει αραγε?

----------


## mike_rodos

> Φτουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ!! Και δεν ειμαι Πατμο να βγαλω φωτο!!!!! Damn! Θα επαναληφθει αραγε?


Φίλε finnpartner_1966 και εγώ σχεδόν την ίδια ατυχία θα έχω, γιατί δείνει άφιξη στο λιμάνι της Ρόδο στις 12:35 και αναχώρηση στις 13:30, δυστιχώς δεν θα καταφέρω να είμαι εκεί, να το δώ και να το φωτογραφίσω.... ελπίζω σε μία 2ώρη καθυστέρηση του!!!  :Very Happy: 
Υ.Γ. πρώτη φορά παρακαλάω να έχει καθυστέρηση πλοίο...

----------


## Giannis...

> 'ΑΚΟΥΣΟΝ!ΑΥΡΙΟ Ο ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 17:00 ΓΙΑ ΛΕΙΨΟΥΣ ΠΑΤΜΟ ΛΕΡΟ ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟ ΚΩ ΡΟΔΟ


 Μηπως ξερει κανεις το λογο που θα κανει αυτο το δρομολογιο? Θα υπαρξει γενικη αλλαγη στα δρομολογια του ή επειδη καθεται απο Δευτερα ως Τεταρτη στον Πειραια ειπαν να το στειλουν βολτα στο ανατολικο Αιγαιο?

----------


## hsw

> 'ΑΚΟΥΣΟΝ!ΑΥΡΙΟ Ο ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 17:00 ΓΙΑ ΛΕΙΨΟΥΣ ΠΑΤΜΟ ΛΕΡΟ ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟ ΚΩ ΡΟΔΟ


Σύμη δεν θα πάει?? Επίσης, στο site του υπουργείου έχει τη Νταλιάνα την Τρίτη στις 17:00 για Πάτμο, Λειψούς, Λέρο, Κάλυμνο, Κω, Σύμη, Ρόδο αλλά για τον Κορναρο τίποτα...

----------


## mike_rodos

> Σύμη δεν θα πάει?? Επίσης, στο site του υπουργείου έχει τη Νταλιάνα την Τρίτη στις 17:00 για Πάτμο, Λειψούς, Λέρο, Κάλυμνο, Κω, Σύμη, Ρόδο αλλά για τον Κορναρο τίποτα...


Στο openseas δείχνει αναχώρηση από Σύμη την Τρίτη 2/6 στις 11:00 :wink:

----------


## fourtounakis

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΓΟ:ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΜΑ ΘΑ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΣΥΜΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΣΤΟ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΜΑ. :Confused: .ΘΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΕΓΩ ΦΩΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

> ΠΑΡΑΛΟΓΟ:ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΜΑ ΘΑ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΣΥΜΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΣΤΟ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΜΑ..ΘΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΕΓΩ ΦΩΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ


Σωστό και αυτό... Ποιος ξέρει! Μήπως θα επιβιβαστούν οι επιβάτες και τα οχήματα από Σύμη για Πειραιά καθώς κατεβαίνει για Ρόδο.. γιατί Ρόδο κάθεται μόνο 55 λεπτά!

----------


## kostastzo

Αμα φυγει αυριο στις 17.00 ,θα προλαβει να ειναι πισω την τεταρτη στις 19.00 που εχει δρομολογιο την αγονη?

----------


## mike_rodos

> Αμα φυγει αυριο στις 17.00 ,θα προλαβει να ειναι πισω την τεταρτη στις 19.00 που εχει δρομολογιο την αγονη?


Την Τετάρτη 3/6 στις 08:25 θα είναι Πειραιά,οπότε μια χαρά προλαβαίνει!

----------


## sedix

παιδια για ποιο λογο εγινε αυτο το συγκεκριμενο δρομολογιο ??

ξερει κανεις ??  :Surprised:

----------


## captain 83

Aφού δεν έχει δρομολόγιο ο καπτα Μάκης, πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να εξυπηρετηθούν και τα νησιά αυτά. Όσο για τα περασμένα δρομολόγια του ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ στο site του ΥΕΝ.....το copy paste παει σύννεφο.

----------


## eliasaslan

Καλημερίζω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου το φόρουμ! Δεν έχω κάτι να προσθέσω στις πληροφορίες σας είναι ολοκληρωμένες! θα προσπαθήσω λοιπόν να είμαι στο λιμάνι του Λακκίου (που θα είμαι δηλαδή  :Razz: ) για να φωτογραφήσω τον Βιτσέντζο Κορνάρο που θα επισκευθεί το νησί μας νομίζω για πρώτη φορά στην ιστορία του  :Cool:  :Very Happy: ...

----------


## Vortigern

> Καλημερίζω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου το φόρουμ! Δεν έχω κάτι να προσθέσω στις πληροφορίες σας είναι ολοκληρωμένες! θα προσπαθήσω λοιπόν να είμαι στο λιμάνι του Λακκίου (που θα είμαι δηλαδή ) για να φωτογραφήσω τον Βιτσέντζο Κορνάρο που θα επισκευθεί το νησί μας νομίζω για πρώτη φορά στην ιστορία του ...


 
Θα εισαι οχι θα προσπαθησεις.....τελος :Razz:

----------


## ελμεψη

Μπορει να μην προλαβα την πρωινη αφιξη του καραβιου στη Συμη,αλλα την κατεγραψα την επιστροφη. Και μιας και δεν ημουνα εκει για να το βγαλω εγω,χρησιμοποιησα την live καμερα του symivisitor που δειχνει το λιμανι.Στην παρακατω φωτο ολο το χρονικο της προσεγγισης και της αναχωρησης.Η ποιοτητα ειναι φτωχη απλα το παραθετω για οσους θελουν να του ριξουν μια ματια.

Πηγη: Live Camera Symivisitor

----------


## eliasaslan

Αφού ευχαριστήσουμε τον φίλο ελμεψη για την ανταπόκρισή του από τη Σύμη, να σας πω ότι φυσικά και βρέθηκα στο λιμάνι του Λακκίου, εδώ στη Λέρο, για να φωτογραφήσω τον ποιητή μας... :-) :Wink: . 

Για σήμερα θα ήθελα να σας δώσω μία γεύση για το τι θα ακολουθήσει τις επόμενες ημέρες... Από Λέρο, με αγάπη και εκτίμηση  :Cool: 

P6020078.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Αφού ευχαριστήσουμε τον φίλο ελμεψη για την ανταπόκρισή του από τη Σύμη, να σας πω ότι φυσικά και βρέθηκα στο λιμάνι του Λακκίου, εδώ στη Λέρο, για να φωτογραφήσω τον ποιητή μας... :-). 
> 
> Για σήμερα θα ήθελα να σας δώσω μία γεύση για το τι θα ακολουθήσει τις επόμενες ημέρες... Από Λέρο, με αγάπη και εκτίμηση 
> 
> P6020078.JPG


*Ηλία σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ που βρέθηκες στο Λακκί για να φωτογραφίσεις τον ποιητή! Βλέποντας την φωτογραφία σου φαντάζομαι τι μας περιμένει τις επόμενες μέρες που θα ανεβάσεις και τις υπόλοιπες φωτογραφίες του ποιητή....*

----------


## eliasaslan

Και αφού δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, πλέων, ας αρχίσω να σας παρουσιάζω τις φωτογραφίες που τράβηξα από την πρώτη άξιξη του Ε/Γ Ο/Γ Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος στην Λέρο. Ένα πλοίο που μπορεί στο μέγεθος να μην είναι εντυπωσιακό, αλλά με αυτά τα σινιάλα αναδικνύεται ακόμη περισσότερο η πλούσια ομορφιά που το διακρίνει. 

Έτσι, λοιπόν, σαν διάλειμμα από το διάβασμα, την Τρίτη που μας πέρασε (2/04/09) επέλεξα να κάνω μία βόλτα στο λιμάνι του Λακίου Λέρου, όχι φυσικά ασκόπως, αλλά για να δω τον ποιητή να σχίζει τα νερά του νησιού μου.... 

Το εντυπωσιακό είναι ότι καθυστέρησε περίπου 15 λεπτά από την προγραμματισμένη του άφιξη, συμβάν αξιοσημείωτο διότι να σας πω ότι δεν έχει επαναληφθεί πλοίο της άγωνης γραμμής να φτάνει στο νησί με τόσο μικρή απόκλιση. Παραδείγματος χάρη, χωρίς σε καμία περίπτωση δυσφίμησης του πλοίου (είμασταν όλοι ευγνόμων που εξυπηρετούσε τη γραμμή) , έπρεπε να πάω με την οικογένειά μου στο νησί των Λειψών μία Τετάρτη του Χειμώνα για ένα άκρως έκτακτο γεγονός, και το νωρίτερο μέσο ήταν το Νταλιάνα. Να μην σας τα πολυλογώ, με προγραμματισμένη αναχώρηση στις 04.30 από την Λέρο έφυγε τελικά στις 10.05... τα σχόλια περιττά...

Για να μην βγω off topic, λοιπόν, να σημειώσω ότι εκτός από τεράστια συνέπεια στην άφιξη είχε και στην αναχώρηση που έφυγε καθηστερημένο μόλις με 5 λεπτά. Στην διαδρομή έφτασε τους 18 κόμβους και απ' ότι άκουσα από πολλούς κατοίκους του νησιού, μόνο καλά σχόλια έχουν να πουν για αυτόν τον " άγωνο λυτρωτή " όπως γίνεται συχνά.

Ας περάσουμε λοιπόν έπειτα από αρκετή λογοδιάρρεια ( :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) στο κυρίως πιάτο. Στις 20.37 για την ακρίβεια έκανε δειλά δειλά την εμφάνισή του το πλοίο έξω από το λιμάνι του Λακκίου... Η ανυπομονησία μου μεγάλη και ο φακός πήρε μπροστά...

Με συγχωρείτε για την ποιότητα ορισμένων φωτογραφιών, δυστυχώς το φως είχε πέσει  :Mad: ...

Οι επιλεγμένες φωτογραφίες που έκρινα εγώ ότι μπορούν να ανέβουν στο www.nautilia.gr είναι 80, οπότε καταλαβαίνετε ότι τώρα θα πάρετε μία μικρή γεύση και όχι ακόμη τις πιο όμορφες στιγμές που έζησαν οι Λεριοί εκείνες τις ώρες...

Εικόνα 1. Η Λέρος καλωσορίζει με ζεστασιά τον ποιητή του Αιγαίου στο ασφαλές λιμάνι της  :Smile: . Στην αρχή το τοπίο γκρίζο και "άγωνο"...

P6020070.JPG

Εικόνα 2. Καθώς πλησιάζει το πλοίο φεύγει από τον γκρίζο ουρανό που ήταν βαμμένος έτσι εκείνη την ημέρα και με την είσοδό του στο λιμάνι βρίσκει χρώμματα... χρώμματα αποχαιρετισμού του ηλίου...

IMG_0238.JPG

Εικόνα 3. Η μανούβρα αρχίζει και ο καπετάνιος βγάζει όλη του την εμπειρία και την περίσσια γνώση που έχει σε ένα άγνωστο γι' αυτόν λιμάνι...

P6020079.JPG

Εικόνα 4. Το συμβάν για την λήψη φωτογραφιών με καθυστέρησε αρκετά και στην ουσία το "ζουμερό" κομμάτι της μανούβρας χάθηκε... μέσα στα παραθυράκια των νόμων περί ασφάλειας... Να σημειώσω ότι η παραπάνω πρόταση δεν περιέχει καμία δόση ειρωνίας. Όλα είναι μέσα στο πρόγραμμα. Όλα είναι στη ζωή. Αν δεν υπήρχαν νόμοι δεν νομίζω πως θα υπήρχε το Βιτσένζτος Κορνάρος εκείνη τη στιγμή στο λιμάνι της Λέρου!! Σεβαστοί λοιπόν και αυτοί και οι εκπρόσωποί τους. Πλέον, με διακριτηκότητα και αρκετά πιο μακριά από το σημείο όπου ήμουν, σας παραθέτω την παρακάτω φωτογραφία... 

P6020089.JPG

Εικόνα 5. Το Βιτσέτζος Κορνάρος κοντεύει να φτάσει για δεύτερη φορά στην "ζωή του στη Λέρο". Νομίζω για όλους τους υπόλοιπους Λεριούς δεν είχε καμία διαφορά με τα άλλα πλοία. Εγώ, όμως, που πέρασα μαζί του 21 ώρες από Θεσσαλονίκη - Κάλυμνο έχω ίσως κάτι παραπάνω να μοιραστώ μαζί του και νομίζω πως να το αγνοήσω ήταν αδιανόητο!

Η συνέχεια αναμένεται πολύ πιο όμορφη...  :Wink:  Ελπίζω το πρώτο μέρος της ανταπόκρισης από Λέρο να ανταπεξέλθηκε σε ένα μέρος από τις προσδοκίες σας. Να σας πω ότι η ώρα και το φως ήταν πολύ άσχημα, αλλά στην συνέχεια θα μετατραπούν σε ιδανικά! 

P6020099.JPG
Από Λέρο, λοιπόν, αφιερώνονται σε όλη την καλή παρέα που έχω αποκτήσει στο nautilia.gr Γνωρίζετε εσείς ποιοί είστε! Να είστε πάντα καλά και ο καθένας.. από τα μέρη του να ομορφαίνει όσο περισσότερο γίνεται αυτό το καταπληκτικό site...! (Σας κούρασα, επιτέλους τελείωσα!!!)

----------


## kostastzo

Μπραβο eliasaslan !!! εισαι καταπληκτικος συγχαρητηρια!!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Σου βγαζω το καπελο!!!Αψογος!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Hλία είσαι απίστευτος για ακόμα μία φορά.Σου δίνω τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια!!*

----------


## Thanasis89

Ηλία μπράβο και μην σκας ! ¶στους να χαίρονται τις δικιές τους καρέκλες "εξουσίας" γιατί δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που να τους γεμίζει !  :Wink: 

Και πάλι μπράβο ! Να 'σαι πάντα καλά να μας χαρίζεις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες !

----------


## leonidas

> Και αφού δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, πλέων, ας αρχίσω να σας παρουσιάζω τις φωτογραφίες που τράβηξα από την πρώτη άξιξη του Ε/Γ Ο/Γ Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος στην Λέρο. Ένα πλοίο που μπορεί στο μέγεθος να μην είναι εντυπωσιακό, αλλά με αυτά τα σινιάλα αναδικνύεται ακόμη περισσότερο η πλούσια ομορφιά που το διακρίνει. 
> 
> Έτσι, λοιπόν, σαν διάλειμμα από το διάβασμα, την Τρίτη που μας πέρασε (2/04/09) επέλεξα να κάνω μία βόλτα στο λιμάνι του Λακίου Λέρου, όχι φυσικά ασκόπως, αλλά για να δω τον ποιητή να σχίζει τα νερά του νησιού μου.... 
> 
> Το εντυπωσιακό είναι ότι καθυστέρησε περίπου 15 λεπτά από την προγραμματισμένη του άφιξη, συμβάν αξιοσημείωτο διότι να σας πω ότι δεν έχει επαναληφθεί πλοίο της άγωνης γραμμής να φτάνει στο νησί με τόσο μικρή απόκλιση. Παραδείγματος χάρη, χωρίς σε καμία περίπτωση δυσφίμησης του πλοίου (είμασταν όλοι ευγνόμων που εξυπηρετούσε τη γραμμή) , έπρεπε να πάω με την οικογένειά μου στο νησί των Λειψών μία Τετάρτη του Χειμώνα για ένα άκρως έκτακτο γεγονός, και το νωρίτερο μέσο ήταν το Νταλιάνα. Να μην σας τα πολυλογώ, με προγραμματισμένη αναχώρηση στις 04.30 από την Λέρο έφυγε τελικά στις 10.05... τα σχόλια περιττά...
> 
> Για να μην βγω off topic, λοιπόν, να σημειώσω ότι εκτός από τεράστια συνέπεια στην άφιξη είχε και στην αναχώρηση που έφυγε καθηστερημένο μόλις με 5 λεπτά. Στην διαδρομή έφτασε τους 18 κόμβους και απ' ότι άκουσα από πολλούς κατοίκους του νησιού, μόνο καλά σχόλια έχουν να πουν για αυτόν τον " άγωνο λυτρωτή " όπως γίνεται συχνά.
> 
> Ας περάσουμε λοιπόν έπειτα από αρκετή λογοδιάρρεια () στο κυρίως πιάτο. Στις 20.37 για την ακρίβεια έκανε δειλά δειλά την εμφάνισή του το πλοίο έξω από το λιμάνι του Λακκίου... Η ανυπομονησία μου μεγάλη και ο φακός πήρε μπροστά...
> ...



Υποκλινομαι σε αυτο το απιστευτο ρεπορταζ και στα μαγικα σου λογια που καθε λεπτομερεια εχει και την δικια της χαρη.
Εισαι αστερι !

----------


## sedix

χωρις  ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟ τα κυθηρα απο τις 15 Ιουνιου !!

ειναι δυνατον ρε παιδια ??  :Confused: 

διαβαστε το παρακατω αρθρο !!!



http://www.theseanation.gr/news/ferr...ta-kithira.htm

----------


## opelmanos

Eυκαιρία να κάνει το ΝΤΟΥ το Μυρτιδιώτισσα!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Μηδέ προ του τέλους μακάριζε !  :Wink:  
Ας έρθει πρώτα η 15η Ιουνίου. Υπάρχει και το Πορφυρούσα αν θυμάμαι καλά. Δεν είναι η καλύτερη λύση αλλά είναι μια λύση. Στα Δωδεκάνησα δεν υπάρχει σχεδόν τίποτα.  :Smile:

----------


## kostastzo

Ειναι δυνατον ρε παιδια να εχει υπογραφει συμβαση για τοσα χρονια και να μην υπογραφει το Υπουργειο τα δρομολογια τοσα αναξιωπιστο καταντησανε πια το κρατος οι φωστηρες  δεν υπαρχει τσιπα πια! ουτε στην ουγκαντα να ειμαστε!!!

----------


## thanos75

Είναι προφανές ότι ασκούνται πιέσεις προκειμένου να μπει το πλοίο στην άγονη της Δωδεκανήσου (με Λειψούς και Σύμη δηλαδή), σε περίπτωση που τα πράγματα με την GA Ferries δεν πάνε καλά, και αποχωρήσει και από την συγκεκριμένη άγονη (ήδη την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα η GA άφησε την διεκδίκηση της γραμμής Κρήτης-Ρόδου)! Και βέβαια με αυτό τον τρόπο ο όμιλος ΑΝΕΚ μπαίνει για τα καλά στα Δωδεκάνησα που πολύ το επιθυμεί :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kostastzo

Ναι ρε φιλε  thano75  αλλα οι συμβασεις που υπογραφονται τι γινεται ολα στο αερα δηλαδη, αλλα λεμε το πρωι και αλλα το βραδυ, η πολιτεια πως αντιδρα,μπαστε σκυλοι αλεστε! υπαρχει κρατος !οχι βεβαια πως κοπτομαι για τη γραμμη δεν εχω συμφερονται αλλα για το γαμωτο δηλαδη!!

----------


## Naias II

Και να σκεφτείτε ότι τα Κύθηρα υπάγονται στη Νομαρχία Πειραιά.....
Φανταστείτε σε τη υπόληψη τους έχουν, φανταστείτε τι τραβάνε οι κάτοικοι άμα χρειαστούν ένα χαρτί για διάφορους λόγους και πρέπει να πάνε στο Πειραιά να το βεβαιώσουν............ :Mad:

----------


## Speedkiller

Πάντως αν και αυτό που είπε ο opelmanos πέρασε στο ντούκου εμένα δε μου φαίνεται καθόλου μα καθόλου απίθανο... :Cool: Ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να επαναφέρουν τη Μυρτιδιότισσα.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## opelmanos

Το θέμα είναι όμως  αν η εταιρία έχει πλέον τη δύναμη και τις οικονομικές λύσεις να το δρομολογήσει.Μακάρι πάντως..

----------


## xidianakis

θελω να ρωησω 2 πραγματα γι' αυτο το βαπορι..
1. εχει καμια σχεση με τη ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ?
2. εχει την δυνατοτητα να αναλαβει την ηρακλειο-κυκλαδες-σποραδες-θεσ/νικη?

----------


## eliasaslan

Σοβαρό το θέμα, όντως... Πολύ σημαντική είναι αυτή η περίοδος που σιγά σιγά θα ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο με τα καλοκαιρινά δρομολόγια των πλοίων... Εμείς προς το παρών εδώ στα Δωδεκάνησα απολαμβάνουμε το πλοίο πάρα πολύ και είμαστε όσο ευχαριστημένοι ήσασταν εσείς φίλοι από τα Κύθηρα για την ποιότητα, την εξυπηρέτηση και την συνέπεια αυτού του μοναδικού πλοίου... 

Μετά από μία απολύτως επιτυχημένη ημέρα, γεμάτος όρεξη και ενέργεια θα προσπαθήσω να γεμίσω αυτό το μήνυμα με χιούμορ και ξεχωριστές στιγμές... Να συνεχίσω, λοιπόν, το φωτογραφικό ρεπορτάζ,  αγαπητοί φίλοι από την δεύτερη άφιξη του βάπορα στο λιμάνι της Λέρου...  :Very Happy: . Δεν ξέρω σε ποιον να τις πρωτοαφιερώσω.. Για να σας χωρέσω όλους σας δεν θα μου φτάσει ένα μήνυμα, οπότε είναι αφιερωμένες στον άγνωστο Έλληνα καραβολάτρη.. Σε αυτόν που όταν βλέπει ένα καράβι το κοιτάζει πέρα από τις λαμαρίνες και την σκουριά του... Που βλέπει σε αυτό μνήμες, συναισθήματα και εμπειρίες...  :Cool: 

Εικόνες 1, 2. Σε αυτές τις εικόνες ομολογουμένως δεν υπάρχει τίποτα το αξιοσημείωτο... Τις παραθέτω όμως για κάποια μέλη που βρίσκουν όμορφα σημεία μέσα σε αυτές...

P6020101.JPG
 
IMG_0260.JPG 
Εικόνα 3. Εδώ αγαπητοί φίλοι σας παρουσιάζω τον σύντροφο και συνεργάτη μου... Όπως φαίνεται τρελός καραβολάτρης... Ξέφυγε από το φορτηγό όπου επιβαινόταν για να χαζέψουμε παρέα τον ποιητή... Ταλαιπώρησε λίγο τους κρεατεμπόρους, αλλά τουλάχιστον πρόλαβε να χαζέψει το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος :mrgreen:...

IMG_0261.JPG

Εικόνες 4-5. Τώρα ας περάσουμε σε δύο από τις εικόνες που ήταν το καλύτερο δώρο για μένα... αυτες που με αντάμειψαν για να προτιμήσω να κατέβω στο λιμάνι παρά να πάω στον αγώνα μπάσκετ που κανονίσαμε.. Όταν σας λέω τις απόλαυσα... Χάζευα απεριόριστα... Πόσο άραγε μπορούν δύο "λαμαρινένια και άψυχα" κατασκευάσματα να ομορφαίνουν τόσο το τοπίο και να το κάνουν καθαρά καραβολατρικό... Από εδώ αρχίζει το όμορφο κατά την άποψή μου φωτογραφικό υλικό που σας ετοίμασα...

Η μία λοιπόν σε σκοτεινή άποψη...

P6020108.JPG

Και η επόμενη σε μία πιο φωτεινή "έκδοση"...

P6020109.JPG

_Να σημειώσω ότι τις μεγαλύτερες εκπλήξεις σας τις φυλάω για αργότερα..._

----------


## Speedkiller

> θελω να ρωησω 2 πραγματα γι' αυτο το βαπορι..
> 1. εχει καμια σχεση με τη ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ?


Τη σχέση δεν τη γνωρίζω ακριβώς ωστόσο τα σκαριά είναι πολύ παρόμοια τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά τα ύφαλα!Πλωριαία πηδάλια και στα 2 (στον κορνάρο βέβαια το χουν κολλήσει όπως κ στο Ρομίλντα) και πολύ παρόμοιο κόψιμο της πλώρης!3πρόπελλα και τα 2!Πολλές ομοιότητες τέτοιου τύπου με το αδερφό Σαμοθράκη και το Ανθή Μαρίνα!

----------


## xidianakis

ευχαριστω για την απαντηση φιλε speedkiller.. θελω να προσθεσω ακομη πως και τα δυο σκαρια ειναι πολυ ομορφα!!.. επισης θα ηθελα να μαθω εαν το βαπορι αυτο μπορει να αντεξει στη γραμμη ηρακλειο-θεσ/νικη?

----------


## frangie

δηλαδη αν σταματηση ο κορναρος την αγονη των κυθηρων τα αντικυθηρα θα μεινουν με ενα δρομολογιο την εβδομαδα καλοκαιριατικα και αυτο απο νεαπολη λακωνιας?:shock:

----------


## cpt babis

> δηλαδη αν σταματηση ο κορναρος την αγονη των κυθηρων τα αντικυθηρα θα μεινουν με ενα δρομολογιο την εβδομαδα καλοκαιριατικα και αυτο απο νεαπολη λακωνιας?:shock:


 Εκτος αν μπει η Μυρτιδιωτισσα......χλωμο...

----------


## thanos75

> Ναι ρε φιλε thano75 αλλα οι συμβασεις που υπογραφονται τι γινεται ολα στο αερα δηλαδη, αλλα λεμε το πρωι και αλλα το βραδυ, η πολιτεια πως αντιδρα,μπαστε σκυλοι αλεστε! υπαρχει κρατος !οχι βεβαια πως κοπτομαι για τη γραμμη δεν εχω συμφερονται αλλα για το γαμωτο δηλαδη!!


 Δυστυχώς φίλε μου αυτό που έχω καταλάβει γενικά είναι πως στην ακτοπλοια ισχύει το "ουδέν μονιμώτερον εκ του προσωρινού"! Και από παραθυράκια η ελληνική νομοθεσία...να φαν' και οι κότες :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## villy

> Αναχώρηση ! Κυριακή 24-05-2009 ! Χαιρετώντας !


Θανάση.... τον πάτησε το Σάββα! Ξέρεις εσύ!!:wink:
Φοβερό το βιντεάκι σου.:roll:

----------


## villy

Σχετικά με τα δρομολόγια, μίλησα σήμερα με τον Διευθ. Σύμβουλο, κ. Γαλανάκη.
Όλα είναι ανοιχτά ακόμα. Το πιθανώτερο αύριο το μεσημέρι νάχουμε νεώτερα και τελικές ρυθμίσεις του δρομολογίου. Εξατάζονται πολλές παράμετροι και απατούνται όπως μου ανέφερε λεπτοί χειρισμοί.
Θα επανέλθουμε.
Βασ. Κασιμάτης

----------


## xidianakis

ειπε τιποτα για το προς τα που θα τον βαλουν τον Κορναρο?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Σοβαρό το θέμα, όντως... Πολύ σημαντική είναι αυτή η περίοδος που σιγά σιγά θα ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο με τα καλοκαιρινά δρομολόγια των πλοίων... Εμείς προς το παρών εδώ στα Δωδεκάνησα απολαμβάνουμε το πλοίο πάρα πολύ και είμαστε όσο ευχαριστημένοι ήσασταν εσείς φίλοι από τα Κύθηρα για την ποιότητα, την εξυπηρέτηση και την συνέπεια αυτού του μοναδικού πλοίου... 
> 
> Μετά από μία απολύτως επιτυχημένη ημέρα, γεμάτος όρεξη και ενέργεια θα προσπαθήσω να γεμίσω αυτό το μήνυμα με χιούμορ και ξεχωριστές στιγμές... Να συνεχίσω, λοιπόν, το φωτογραφικό ρεπορτάζ, αγαπητοί φίλοι από την δεύτερη άφιξη του βάπορα στο λιμάνι της Λέρου... . Δεν ξέρω σε ποιον να τις πρωτοαφιερώσω.. Για να σας χωρέσω όλους σας δεν θα μου φτάσει ένα μήνυμα, οπότε είναι αφιερωμένες στον άγνωστο Έλληνα καραβολάτρη.. Σε αυτόν που όταν βλέπει ένα καράβι το κοιτάζει πέρα από τις λαμαρίνες και την σκουριά του... Που βλέπει σε αυτό μνήμες, συναισθήματα και εμπειρίες... 
> 
> Εικόνες 1, 2. Σε αυτές τις εικόνες ομολογουμένως δεν υπάρχει τίποτα το αξιοσημείωτο... Τις παραθέτω όμως για κάποια μέλη που βρίσκουν όμορφα σημεία μέσα σε αυτές...
> 
> P6020101.JPG
> 
> 
> ...


 
Να είσαι καλά Ηλία μου σε ευχαριστούμε για όλα .

----------


## villy

> ειπε τιποτα για το προς τα που θα τον βαλουν τον Κορναρο?


Nαι αλλά δεν είναι κάτι δημοσιεύσιμο ακόμα. Λίγο υπομονή.

----------


## sedix

> Nαι αλλά δεν είναι κάτι δημοσιεύσιμο ακόμα. Λίγο υπομονή.


 
τι δεν ειναι δημοσιευσιμο ??  :Confused: 

δεν εχει παρει επιδοτηση η συγκεκριμμενη γραμμη ?

ειναι δυνατον να μεινουν χωρις πλοιο τα κυθηρα (ακομη χειροτερα τα αντικυθηρα ) μεσα στο καλοκαιρι ??

----------


## valerios

Μα καλά σε μιά περίοδο που η οικονομική κρίση είναι στο ζενίθ και όλοι περιμένουμε το καλοκαίρι σαν μια σανίδα σωτηρίας απ την καταστροφή, είναι ποτέ δυνατόν να μην εχουν εγκριθεί ακομα τα δρομολόγια για την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο για τα Κύθηρα και τα Αντικύθηρα, τη στιγμή που ολοι οι ενδιαφερομενοι τουρίστες το πρωτο που κοιτουν ειναι τα δρομολογια και μετα προχωρουν στην κρατηση του δωματιου φυσικα! αυτο ειναι το κρατος μας που εχει δωση τη γραμμη στον Κορναρο για 8 χρονια και τωρα να μην εγκρινει ακομα τα δρομολογια? τι παιζει πισω απο αυτο? μα φυσικα ολοι καταλαβαινουν οτι κατι παιζει για την φραση "τι να κανουμε τωρα ας μπει το Μυρτιδιώτισσα για να μην μεινουν τα Κυθηρα χωρίς καραβι". αυτο ειναι το χαλι του Ελληνικου κρατους και λεω του ελληνικου κρατους και ενοω με καθε κυβερνιση και με καθε κομμα! τα μικρα μερει ειναι παντα γραμμενα στα παλια τους τα παπουτσια! ειμαστε χειροτεροι και απο τριτοκοσμικα κρατη της Αφρικης και πολιτες 15 κατηγοριας! Ας ξηπνισουμε ολοι μαζι να πουλισουμε τις περιουσιες μας και να φυγουμε απο αυτα τα νησια και να ξεκινησουμε τη μεταναστευση οπως εκαναν οι παπουδες και πατεραδες μας σε καποια ΣΟΒΑΡΗ ΧΩΡΑ και οχι στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΜΑΣ που δυστιχος οι διοικούντες απο τον πρωτο ως τον τελευταιο το μονο που ξερουν ειναι να παιζουν ολων των ειδων τα παιχνίσια στην πλατη μας! ΝΤΕΠΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΩΤΗΣ Ετσι μας καταντησατε κύροι ΚΑΡΕΚΛΟΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΙ να ντρεπομαστε για τη χώρα μας

----------


## Speedkiller

Φίλε μου είναι ολοφάνερο πως δεν μπορεί το κράτος να τα βάλει με τους απατεώνες μιας κ το ίδιο είναι μια απάτη από μόνο του...Οι συμβάσεις που υπογράφονται είναι γραμμένες σε χαρτί........ softex......:twisted:Καταλαβαίνεις...Μιας χρήσης...............................:twisted:

----------


## kostastzo

Φιλε βαλεριε, οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο,λυπαμαι και εγω για την καταντια αυτου του κρατους,για την καταντια των κυβερνωντων,των τοπικων αρχοντων,των εκαστοτε βεβαια, γιατι το προβλημα δεν ειναι χθεσινο χρονια και χρονια κραταει αυτο το αισχος!.Διερωτωμε ομως τι κανουν οι πολιτευτες του νησιου ,εκτος και εαν το νησι το γνωριζουν ΜΟΝΟ την προεκλογικη περιοδο,εμεις ομως γιατι τους δεχομαστε τοτε να μας μιλανε και με το μικρο μας ονομα λες και μας ξερουν απο χρονια,και δεν τους στελνουμε στο δ.......λο και ποιο περα , μονο τους ανεχομαστε,γιατι δεν τους κυνηγαμε με αυγα μολις πατησουν το ποδι τους στο νησι,τι εχουν προσφερει πεσμου κατι,συγκοινωνια,δασικο,οδικο δικτυο τι?,οι τοπικοι αρχοντες!,αντι για να κοιταξουν αυτα τα φλεγοντα θεματα,ασχολουνται να φτιαξουν κανενα δρομο κοντα στο χωραφι τους,για να παρει αξια,και να ριχνουν και κανενα πυριτεχνημα για διασκεδαση ισως,δεν ξερω.Γιατι δεν περνουν τον λαο μαζι τους να φωναξουν,να κανουν καταληψεις στις υπηρεσιες σαςλιμανια στο αεροδρομιο και εν τελει να παραιτηθουν ρε αδελφε για να δειξουν οτι πονανε τον τοπο τους δεν ειναι μονο για την καρεκλα και το μηνιατικο!!.Λυπαμαι και εγω φιλε βαλεριε αλλα αυτο ειναι το κρατος, το κρατος που εμεις αγαπαμε αλλα ολοι αυτοι το ξεφτιλισανε γιατι σκυβουν το κεφαλι για να γλειφουν τα λαμογια τρομαρα τους και ντροπη τους!!!!!

----------


## alekoskit

[quote=kostastzo;216652]οι τοπικοι αρχοντες!,αντι για να κοιταξουν αυτα τα φλεγοντα θεματα,ασχολουνται να φτιαξουν κανενα δρομο κοντα στο χωραφι τους,για να παρει αξια,και να ριχνουν και κανενα πυριτεχνημα για διασκεδαση ισως,δεν ξερω.quote]


Και ανεμογεννήτριες και ανεμογεννήτριες... :Mad:

----------


## frangie

τα δρομολογια που εκτελουσε μεχρι τωρα θα συνεχιστουν εως 22/6 συμφωνα με την λανε

----------


## sedix

Οντως πηραν αλλη μια βδομαδα παραταση τα δρομολογια του Κορναρου !! 

http://kythira.info/lane3.htm



κατι ειναι και αυτο ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## diakopes2009

Παιδιά γειά σας
Παρακολουθώ την συζήτηση στο forum γιατί με ενδιαφέρει να ταξιδέψω  απο Κίσσαμο για Κύθηρα.Έψαχνα αρκετό καιρό να δώ ποιό πλοίο κάνει το δρομολόγιο Κάσο Καρπαθο Ροδο κλπ απο Ηράκλειο γιατί πρώτη μου επιλογή για φέτος  ήταν η Συμή αλλά δεν εβρισκα τίποτα και  τελικά αποφάσισα να ταξιδέψω στα Κύθηρα και να περάσω εκεί τις διακοπές μου.
Αφού βρήκα ξενοδοχεία κανόνισα άδεια κλπ. πήρα σήμερα στην ΑΝΕΚ για να κλείσω εισητήρια και μου είπαν ότι επιστροφή έχει μόνο μέχρι 22/6.
Αναρωτιέμαι να το ρισκάρω? Υπάρχει περίπτωση ενώ θα βρίσκομαι στα Κυθηρα να κοπεί το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο και να μην μπορώ να γυρίσω πίσω?
Αν ξέρετε κάτι παραπάνω θα σας παρακαλούσα πολύ να με ενημερώσετε.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## sedix

Στα Κυθηρα να ερθεις γιατι ειναι πολυ ομορφα και θα περασεις καλα !!

τωρα , αν θα φυγεις με τον Κορναρο μετα τις 22 ειναι αγνωστο .. 

στην εσχατη περιπτωση υπαρχει και η Πορφυρουσα , με οτι συνεπαγεται  αυτο ...  :Wink: 


http://www.kythera.gr/gettinghere/porfyrousa.php

----------


## kostastzo

ΛΑΝΕ: Δεν αφήνουμε τη γραμμή των Κυθήρων -UPD
11/06/09 13:23 


Η ΛΑΝΕ δεν αποποιείται της 8ετούς σύμβασης που έχει υπογράψει με το υπουργείο για να εκτελεί δρομολόγια προς τα Κύθηρα, αλλά το αρμόδιο υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας (ΥΕΝ) ενέκρινε τα δρομολόγια έως την 15η Ιουνίου, υποστήριξαν κύκλοι της εταιρείας ύστερα από το σχετικό δημοσίευμα του TheSeaNation ότι μετά τις 12 Ιουνίου τα Κύθηρα μένουν χωρίς πλοίο. 

Κύκλοι της ΛΑΝΕ ανέφεραν ότι για το πρόβλημα δεν ευθύνεται η εταιρεία, η οποία υπέβαλλε δρομολόγια έως και την 31 Οκτωβρίου 2009, αλλά λόγω της γενικότερης ανακατωσούρας που επικρατεί στην ακτοπλοΐα από την αδυναμία άλλων ακτοπλοϊκών εταιρειών να εκτελέσουν τα δρομολόγιά τους, το ΥΕΝ ενέκρινε δρομολόγια μόνο έως την 15η Ιουνίου, προκειμένου να αξιοποιήσει το πλοίο της εταιρείας για να καλύψει άλλες ανάγκες του. 

«Εμείς περιμένουμε από στιγμή σε στιγμή να εγκριθούν τα επόμενα δρομολόγια ώστε το πλοίο μας να ξαναβάλει ρότα για τα Κύθηρα» ανέφεραν κύκλοι της ΛΑΝΕ στο TheSeaNation. 

Να σημειωθεί πάντως ότι στο επίσημο site του ΥΕΝ στα δρομολόγια από Πειραιά προς Κύθηρα και Αντικύθηρα υπάρχουν δρομολόγια μόνο έως και την 12η Ιουνίου 2009.

Με επιστολή του προς τον υπουργό Ναυτιλίας κ. Παπαληγούρα, παρενέβη ο Νομάρχης Πειραιά κ. Μίχας ζητώντας την διασφάλιση της αξιόπιστης ακτοπλοϊκής σύνδεσης των Κυθήρων και των Αντικυθήρων με τον Πειραιά.

Στην επιστολή του ο κ. Μίχας τονίζει ότι το κράτος λειτουργεί με προχειρότητα και ζημιώνει τον τουρισμό, ο οποίος μπορεί να προσφέρει πολλαπλά οφέλη στην εθνική οικονομία, σε μια περίοδο που το έχει ιδιαίτερη ανάγκη. 

«Είναι δυνατόν την ίδια στιγμή που στη Νομαρχία Πειραιά καταβάλλουμε μια τεράστια προσπάθεια για την προβολή των τουριστικών μας προορισμών, την ίδια στιγμή που καλούμε όλο και περισσότερους ξένους και Έλληνες επισκέπτες να έρθουν στα νησιά μας, τα δρομολόγια της θερινής περιόδου για τα Κύθηρα και τα Αντικύθηρα αρχές Ιουνίου να μην έχουν καθοριστεί ακόμα;» αναφέρει ο κ. Μίχας, προσθέτοντας ότι τα υπάρχοντα δρομολόγια που καλύπτουν τη σύνδεση των Κυθήρων με τον Πειραιά γίνονται μόνο μεταμεσονύκτιες ώρες, γεγονός που ταλαιπωρεί τους κατοίκους και λειτουργεί αποτρεπτικά στην προσέλκυση νέων επισκεπτών στο νησί, πράγμα για το οποίο έχει ενημερωθεί το Υπουργείο από την σχετική Επιτροπή που έχει συσταθεί από φορείς και κατοίκους του νησιού. 

Καταλήγοντας στην επιστολή του και απευθυνόμενος στον υπουργό ο Νομάρχης Πειραιά τονίζει ότι «Επειδή δεν είναι πρώτη φορά και πολύ φοβόμαστε ότι δεν θα είναι και η τελευταία που η ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση των Κυθήρων και των Αντικυθήρων παρουσιάζει προβλήματα που επιδρούν αρνητικά στην ποιότητα ζωής των συμπολιτών μας. 

Και επειδή η διασφάλιση της απρόσκοπτης, αξιόπιστης και ασφαλούς ακτοπλοϊκής σύνδεσης των νησιών αποτελεί προϋπόθεση για την ευημερία και πρόοδο του νησιωτικού μας χώρου, πράγμα που το Κράτος οφείλει να εγγυάται με κάθε μέσο με κάθε πρόσφορο τρόπο. 

Ζητάμε την άμεση παρέμβασή σας ώστε να διασφαλίσετε αυτά τα ελάχιστα ζητούμενα για τους συμπολίτες μας στα Κύθηρα και στα Αντικύθηρα και να μεριμνήσετε ώστε να μην εμφανιστούν στο μέλλον ανάλογα προβλήματα που μαρτυρούν έλλειψη σωστού σχεδιασμού και προγραμματισμού και ζημιώνουν τις νησιωτικές μας κοινωνίες».

----------


## xidianakis

μπορω να κανω μια μικρη παρατηρηση- επισημανση, διοτι εχουμε αρχισει να ξεφευγουμε απο το θεμα του βαποριου? καλυτερα να μην αρχισουμε να μιλαμε για πολιτικα θεματα και ΕΔΩ στο φορουμ! θα πεσουμε στο επιπεδο τους αν συνεχισουμε... λοιπον, εφοσον βλεπουμε τα ρεζιλικια τους στις τηλεορασεις και δεν παιζουν κατι αξιολογο τα καναλια, θα πρεπει να φιλαξουμε εναν χωρο, στον οποιο να λεμε την αποψη μας, να κανουμε γνωριμιες, να συζηταμε, να διασκεδαζουμε, να μαθαινουμε  για τη ναυτιλια -και οχι μονο-, να χαλαρωνουμε και να φευγουμε λιγακι απο το αγχος της ημερας... αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου. ευχαριστω.

----------


## Vortigern

> μπορω να κανω μια μικρη παρατηρηση- επισημανση, διοτι εχουμε αρχισει να ξεφευγουμε απο το θεμα του βαποριου? καλυτερα να μην αρχισουμε να μιλαμε για πολιτικα θεματα και ΕΔΩ στο φορουμ! θα πεσουμε στο επιπεδο τους αν συνεχισουμε... λοιπον, εφοσον βλεπουμε τα ρεζιλικια τους στις τηλεορασεις και δεν παιζουν κατι αξιολογο τα καναλια, θα πρεπει να φιλαξουμε εναν χωρο, στον οποιο να λεμε την αποψη μας, να κανουμε γνωριμιες, να συζηταμε, να διασκεδαζουμε, να μαθαινουμε για τη ναυτιλια -και οχι μονο-, να χαλαρωνουμε και να φευγουμε λιγακι απο το αγχος της ημερας... αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου. ευχαριστω.


Aυτη ειναι οι γνωμη σου,οι παραπανω ανθρωποι ομως με ολα αυτα που εχουν παθει και ακουνε δν εχουν ουτε ορεξη για ψυχαγωγια ουτε για διασκεδαση.Καραβι θελουν,καραβι να πανε στις δουλειες τους καραβι για το νησι τους που περιμενουν τους τουριστες που θα πανε διακοπες να βγαλουν λεφτα για να ζησουν το χειμωνα.Τιποτα παραπανω δν ζητανε....

----------


## sedix

Και το θριλερ δεν τελειωνει εδω !  :Confused: 

Ακουστε και δειτε το παρακατω ρεπορταζ απο το ΝΕΤ ΤV  της Καλαματας !!

http://www.net-tv.gr/

----------


## sylver23

Δεν νομιζω οτι κανεις το γυρισε σε πολιτικο το θέμα.Το παραπαω καταρχην ειναι δημοσιευμα εφημερίδας.
Δεν υπηρξε καμμια κοντρα για κομματα κτλ.
Απλα αναφερθηκαμε στα χαλια του κρατους που συνδέοντε αμεσα με την ναυτιλια.
Οποτε προχωραμε παρακατω..

----------


## villy

Θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ με την άποψη του Silver και του εταίρου συνφορουμίτη.
Η ενημέρωση για αρκετούς είναι ιερό αγαθό και ο μόνο τρόπος να την λάβουν - αντικειμενική και ουσιώδη τουλάχιστον όσων αφορά τα ναυτιλιακά, είναι το Nautilia.gr το οποίο δεν είναι κομματοποιημένο.
Συνεπώς θεωρώ ότι ο φίλος μας ο xidianakis δεν έχει δίκιο μιας και δεν διεξάγεται πολιτική συζήτηση εδώ.

Όσο για την ιστορία με το Κορνάρο και τα Κύθηρα αυτή εντάσσεται στο μεγάλο θέατρο του παραλόγου που παίζεται στο πάλκο του ναυτιλιακού χώρου και ταλανίζει το κοσμάκι αφάνταστα και ποικιλόμορφα. Τεράστια ευθύνη φέρει κατά αποκλειστικότητα το ΥΕΝ το οποίο πρέπει να δώσει τις λύσεις εδώ και τώρα ούτως ώστε να διαφυλαχτεί η τουριστική σαιζόν μιας περιοχής όπως τα Κύθηρα και τα Αντικύθηρα που ούτως ή άλλως έχει ξεκινήσει εντελώς "κουτσά" εφόσον δεν ανακοινώνονται τόσο καιρό τα δρομολόγια.
Ελλάς στο μεγαλείο σου!

Β.Κ.

----------


## xidianakis

ενταξει, μπορει η συζητηση να μην εχει πολιτικο χαρακτηρα σε μεγαλο βαθμο -ετσι οπως διαβασα την συζητηση χθες βραδυ, μου περασε το μυνημα πως πηγαινε στο πολιτικο θεμα κ ζητω συγνωμη που δεν το αφομειωσα σωστα-, αλλα πιστευω οτι η συζητηση αυτη θα ειχε καλυτερη θεση στο θεμα της γραμμης των Κυθηρων ή στο θεμα της εταιριας LANE και οχι τοσο εδω.

----------


## Leo

Απ όσο καταλαβαίνω η συζήτηση σταματάει εδώ και άρα δνε συντρέχει λογος μεταφοράς της. Όταν επέλθουν οι αναμενόμενες εξελίξεις θα συνεχιστεί στο ανάλογο θέμα και όχι στον Κορνάρο, αν δεν τον αφορά. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος...* Αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά 12 Ιουνίου 2009.

DSCN1227.jpg

DSCN1228.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

η πρωτη φωτο ειναι τελεια, στην δευτερη ο φωτισμος δεν ειναι κ ο καλυτερος! μπραβο t.s.s apollon!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Βιντσεντζος Κορναρος*...

O240.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> η πρωτη φωτο ειναι τελεια, στην δευτερη ο φωτισμος δεν ειναι κ ο καλυτερος! μπραβο t.s.s apollon!



O ήλιος σε αυτές τις λήψεις δεν βοηθά! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Για τους φίλους Leo,Thanasis 89,Trakman,Captain Nionios και T.S.S APOLLON,σήμερα το βραδάκι...!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43915

----------


## Rocinante

Παει και ο Vinman... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Ωχ... Τώρα μπλέξαμε ! Μανώλη γράφεις αυτή τη στιγμή ! Κολλάς τον ιό ! Λοιπόν σου χαρίζω αυτό ! Και στον Συλβέστρο ! 

DSC00995.JPG

Η θέα από το μπαλκόνι μου !

----------


## sylver23

Τετοια δειχνε  μου...6 μεινανε!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

*RESPECT* παιδες.

----------


## Thanasis89

> *RESPECT* παιδες.



Μην με τρελαίνεις τώρα, μην με κολλάς τα μυαλά (που λέει και μια ψυχή στον βορρά) ! Ποιος πρέπει να σεβαστεί ποιον ;  :Very Happy: 

Συλβέστρο πρλαβαίνεις να το μετανιώσεις !  :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

Τρελλος εισαι ??να το μετανιωσω?τωρα ειναι που θα ερθω με χιλια!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Για τους φίλους Leo,Thanasis 89,Trakman,Captain Nionios και T.S.S APOLLON,σήμερα το βραδάκι...!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43915


Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια φιλε vinman ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## vinman

> Ωχ... Τώρα μπλέξαμε ! Μανώλη γράφεις αυτή τη στιγμή ! Κολλάς τον ιό ! Λοιπόν σου χαρίζω αυτό ! Και στον Συλβέστρο ! 
> 
> DSC00995.JPG
> 
> *Η θέα από το μπαλκόνι μου !*


 
...μα ειναι θέα μπαλκονιού αυτή?? :Very Happy: 
Απαράδεκτη... :Very Happy: 
(Ζηλεύω.....)

----------


## Leo

Νωρίτερα κατέβηκα στο λιμάνι (ΒΣ Ιθάκη) και απο τον δρόμο φαινόταν η μπαλκονάρα του Κορνάρου, την ζήλεψα τόσο όσο και την θέα του μπαλκονιού του Θανάση που δεν βλέπει τίποτα..... Να είστε καλα όλοι!!!  :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

Σημερα εχουμε 17/6
Χθες είχαμε 16/6
Τα δρομολογια του κορναρου είναι περασμένα μεχρι 16/6

Απο μωρα μαθαμε τις ημερομηνιες.Μηπως πρεπει κάποιος να κανει ιδιαίτερο μάθημα  στους κυρίους/ες του υπουργείου μπας και τις μάθουν και αυτοι??

Ο Κορνάρος δηλ συμφωνα με το συστημα κρατήσεων και το υπουργείο αυτήν την στιγμή είναι πλοίο φάντασμα??
Δρομολόγια απο χθές κάνει??
Ευλογες απορίες νομιζω

----------


## sedix

> Σημερα εχουμε 17/6
> Χθες είχαμε 16/6
> Τα δρομολογια του κορναρου είναι περασμένα μεχρι 16/6
> 
> Απο μωρα μαθαμε τις ημερομηνιες.Μηπως πρεπει κάποιος να κανει ιδιαίτερο μάθημα στους κυρίους/ες του υπουργείου μπας και τις μάθουν και αυτοι??
> 
> Ο Κορνάρος δηλ συμφωνα με το συστημα κρατήσεων και το υπουργείο αυτήν την στιγμή είναι πλοίο φάντασμα??
> Δρομολόγια απο χθές κάνει??
> Ευλογες απορίες νομιζω


 
Αυτη τη στιγμη ταξιδευει προς Κυθηρα , Αντικυθηρα , Κρητη .  :Smile: 

Το βραδυ που θα φτασει Κυθηρα θα ειμαι στο Διακοφτι επειδη περιμενω κοσμο και θα προσπαθησω να βγαλω καμμια φωτο ( αν και μες στο σκοταδι το βλεπω λιγο δυσκολο )

Επισης εγω εχω βγαλει εισητηριο με τον Κορναρο απο Κυθηρα για Πειραια τη Κυριακη το βραδυ .

Οποτε οπως καταλαβαινετε τα δρομολογια γινονται κανονικα !! 


για το συστημα κρατήσεων και για τα δρομολογια του υπουργείου δεν ξερω τι συμβαινει ... ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ειμαστε ολα ειναι δυνατα !! 

Σε συνομιλια που ειχα με ανθρωπο του πρακτορειου που βγαζει εισητηρια για τον Κορναρο εδω στα Κυθηρα , μου ειπε πως αυριο - μεθαυριο βγαινουν τα καινουργια δρομολογια , τα οποια θα ειναι μεχρι μεσα Σεπτεμβριου σχεδον !


κοιταξτε εδω :

http://kythira.info/fpindexgr.htm

Επισης μου ειπε οτι το ολο θεμα που συζηταγαμε τη προηγουμενη εβδομαδα ( περι διακοπης δρομολογιων του Κορναρου κλπ ) ηταν ανοησιες ενος δημοσιογραφου !!!

Αυτα τα ολιγα για τον Κορναρο !!

----------


## ndimitr93

Θανάσης ακούει?? Θα βρίσκεσαι στο Ρέθυμνο?? Μπορεί να μην ξαναέρθει ο Κορνάρος...είχα προγραμματίσει την Κυριακή να πάω αλλά μου έτυχε κάτι...οπότε θα ήταν καλό κάποιος να πάει :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Σημερα εχουμε 17/6
> Χθες είχαμε 16/6
> Τα δρομολογια του κορναρου είναι περασμένα μεχρι 16/6................
> ..........................Δρομολόγια απο χθές κάνει??


Η σημερινή αναχώρηση για τους Sylver23,Thanasis 89 και Captain nionios!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44228

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44229

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44230

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44231

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44232

----------


## sylver23

> Θανάσης ακούει?? Θα βρίσκεσαι στο Ρέθυμνο?? Μπορεί να μην ξαναέρθει ο Κορνάρος...είχα προγραμματίσει την Κυριακή να πάω αλλά μου έτυχε κάτι...οπότε θα ήταν καλό κάποιος να πάει


μα απο οτι καταλαβα τα δρομολογια θα συνεχιστουν κανονικοτατα..
Θα παμε με τον θαναση αλλα στις 28 μια και καλη για Αθηνα.Παιζει να ειναι και αλλο μελος μαζι μας.





> Η σημερινή αναχώρηση για τους Sylver23,Thanasis 89 και Captain nionios!!!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44232


Να σαι καλα μανωλη.Ελπιζω να το γνωρισω και σε ταξιδι επιτελους

----------


## Vortigern

Sylver νομιζω τα δρομολογια εχουν παρει παραταση μεχρι 22/6

Δες 2 σελιδες πισω ποστ 482

----------


## sylver23

Οτι και να ναι θανο θα επρεπε να εχουν περαστει για ολο το καλοκαιρι.
Θελω να ταξιδέψω 28 για αθηνα.Θα περιμένω δηλ τελευταία στιγμη??

Βασικά οπως ειπαν και αλλοι φιλοι ποιος θα κανονισει να κατεβει κυθηρα κτλ αμα δεν ξερει τα δρομολογια?Μετα λεμε γιατι ο τουρισμος μας παει απο το κακο στο χειροτερο.
Με τον τουρισμο θα μπορουσαμε να βγαζουμε ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ σαν κρατος αλλα......

----------


## Thanasis89

Εδώ Ρέθυμνο Εδώ Ρέθυμνο  :Very Happy:  ! Όπως είπε και ο Συλβέστρος έχουμε κανονίσει με το καράβι και τα δρομολόγια φαίνοντα να μην σταματούν μιας και δείχνει να ομαλοποιείται η κατάσταση με τον Καπτα Μάκη ! Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα μεταβούμε με τον αγαπημένο μας Κορνάρο στον Πειραιά ! Over !  :Very Happy: 

Να 'σαι καλά Μανώλη ! Είναι υπέροχες οι φωτογραφίες σου !

----------


## Vortigern

Μα διαβαστε λιγα ποστ πισο απο το 482 να δειτε τι εχουμε πει.Το υπουργειο ειχε δωσει εγκριση μεχρι και τις 16/6 οχι οτι δν εχουν περασει τα δρομολογια στο συστημα απλως οτι υπαρχη προβλημα.

----------


## sylver23

Μα επειδη δεν εχει δώσει εγκριση δεν εχουν περαστει τα δρομολογια.

----------


## Vortigern

> Μα επειδη δεν εχει δώσει εγκριση δεν εχουν περαστει τα δρομολογια.


Nαι αυτο ενωο,απλα νομιζα οτι δν ηξερες την ολοι φαση.Ενταξει τοτε.

----------


## sylver23

Μπλεξαμε τα μπουτια μας!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Λογικο με αυτα που ακουμε απο το υπουργειο ναυτιλιας

----------


## vinman

> Μπλεξαμε τα μπουτια μας!!!Λογικο με αυτα που ακουμε απο το υπουργειο ναυτιλιας


..εσύ άσε τα μπούτια σου και το υπουργείο και επικεντρώσου στο πλώριο μπαλκονάκι της φωτογραφίας!!
Φωνάζει sylver απο μακριά!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44302

----------


## sylver23

Ηδη μανωλη σκεφτομαι αυτο το μπαλκονακι (τι μπαλκονακι δηλαδη -βεραντα ολοκληρη ειναι ) για αυτο ανησυχω αμα τα καταφερω να ταξιδεψω με αυτο.

........καφε/μπυρα......ηλιοβασιλεμα .....και αραγμα εκει ....πςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς

----------


## Vortigern

Kατσε να παρω τηλ να τους πω να κλειδωσουν τις πορτες να μην μπορειται να βγητε εξω.Αμα με ρωτησουν το λογο θα πω οτι υπαρχη μεγαλο ενδεχομενο να κυκλοφορησουν βλαβερες φωτογραφιες στην καρδια θαλασσινες εικονες και μη.... :Razz:

----------


## Thanasis89

Τώρα Θάνο είναι αργά ! Ο Συλβέστρος ήδη ταξιδεύει στο μπαλκόνι...  :Razz:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το βαπορα τον εχουμε κανει την πλωτη καφετερια-μπυραρια-κοπανα-στεκι μας. Αλλα με τετοια καραβολατρικη δομη και τετοιο πληρωμα πως να μην τον κανουμε; Σωστα Θανο; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Vortigern

> Το βαπορα τον εχουμε κανει την πλωτη καφετερια-μπυραρια-κοπανα-στεκι μας. Αλλα με τετοια καραβολατρικη δομη και τετοιο πληρωμα πως να μην τον κανουμε; Σωστα Θανο;


Nαι ρε παιδια!!!Ζηλευω αυτα τα ταξιδια που κανεται τωρα γιατι τα εκανα τοσα χρονια.Ειδικα την Αγονη γραμμη η οποια θα μου ληψει παρα πολυ τωρα....Αχ και αυτο το πληρωμα τι χιουμορ πω πω..αφασια ολοι τους...!

----------


## Thanasis89

> Το βαπορα τον εχουμε κανει την πλωτη καφετερια-μπυραρια-κοπανα-στεκι μας. Αλλα με τετοια καραβολατρικη δομη και τετοιο πληρωμα πως να μην τον κανουμε; Σωστα Θανο;


Επειδή δεν ξέρω ποιον Θάνο λες θα απαντήσω κι εγώ !  :Razz:  
Διονύση συμφωνώ μακάρι όλα τα καράβια από τα μικρότερα μέχρι τα μεγαλύτερα να είχαν κάτι από αυτή τη μαγεία (και νιώθω ότι πολλά την έχουν) ! Ένα τόσο μικρό καράβι μια τόσο δυνατή ψυχή ! Ανυπομονώ να ξαναπερπατήσω στους χώρους του ! Να δω τα παιδιά μέσα ! Και να κάτσω να πιω τον ελληνικό μου με τους άπαιχτους καπεταναίους και μηχανικούς ! Τίποτ' άλλο... Τι 12, τι 15 εγώ όταν πήγαινα Πειραιά ένιωσα σαν να ήταν 1 ώρα ταξίδι ! ¶λλο πράγμα...

----------


## xidianakis

κατι πηρε το αφτι μου οτι ο κορναρος θα μπει σε μια γραμμη ηρακλειο-κυκλαδες-(αγνωστο) δεν γνωριζω τελευταιο λιμανι.. ισχυει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## Vortigern

> κατι πηρε το αφτι μου οτι ο κορναρος θα μπει σε μια γραμμη ηρακλειο-κυκλαδες-(αγνωστο) δεν γνωριζω τελευταιο λιμανι.. ισχυει κατι τετοιο?


Tι να υσχυει ετσι οπως τα εχουν κανει!!!

----------


## xidianakis

εχει καταντισει αηδια πια το ολο θεμα!! ειμαστε προς τα τελη ιουνη κ δεν ξερουμε που θα εχουμε καραβια και που θα ειναι πραγματικα αγονη γρμμη!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Για τους φίλους Leo,Thanasis 89,Trakman,Captain Nionios και T.S.S APOLLON,σήμερα το βραδάκι...!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43915


 Πανεμορφη  νυχτερινη  ληψη,ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Thanasis89

Απλά είχε τεθεί ένα θέμα, να υπάρχει προέκταση για Μήλο με κεντρικό λιμάνι αυτό του Ρεθύμνου ! Δηλαδή θα ερχόταν 1-2 μέρες πιο νωρίς Ρέθυμνο και θα έκανε και ένα ημερήσιο για Μήλο (καταπληκτικό θα ήταν αυτό). 

Αφήστε επιτέλους κάτι και για την υπόλοιπη Κρήτη...
Ηράκλειο - Χανιά ! Ήμαρτον μένει κι αλλού κόσμος εκτός από εκεί ! Η τουλάχιστον διορθώστε (τι να πρωτοδιορθώσεις δηλαδή) το τρισάθλιο οδικό δίκτυο !

Υ.Γ. Αυτό δεν είναι επίθεση προς τον φίλο και συμφορουμίτη xiniadakis, αλλά έκρηξη θυμού και αγανάκτησης για αυτήν την κατάσταση !

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Θερινά δρομολόγια του Βιντσεντζου Κορνάρου
http://www.nautilia.gr/content.asp?contentid=8738

----------


## sylver23

Αμεση ενημέρωση!!ΜΕγάλη η χαρά μου!
Παλι καλά διότι δεν πήγαινε αλλο.

----------


## Thanasis89

Τώρα ηρέμησα απίστευτα... ¶ντε και από εδώ και πέρα καλό μας ταξίδι !  :Very Happy:

----------


## eliasaslan

Με την άγονη Δωδεκανήσου τώρα μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς τι θα γίνει?

----------


## xidianakis

το ιεραπετρα λ, ή το πρεβελης, τα περιμενουμε απο την επομενη εβδομαδα (29 ιουνη και μετα).. τουλαχιστον ετσι μου ειπαν σημερα απο τα κεντρικα της ανεκ που πηγα..

----------


## eliasaslan

Εύχομαι να αποκατασταθεί το πρόβλημα της γραμμής, διότι για τους Λειψούς που γνωρίζω σίγουρα (με την Σύμη δεν έχω σχέση με τους κατοίκους) το ακτοπλοϊκό έχει γίνει το κεντρικό θέμα συζήτησης σε όλο το νησί.. Μακάρι, λοιπόν να λυθεί...  :Smile:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

χτες το απόγευμα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά...
bintzetzos kornaros.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

Με τα παλιά χρώματα τις ΛΑΝΕ

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45079

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45080

----------


## MILTIADIS

πιο ωραιος ηταν τοτε!

----------


## Thanasis89

Δεν θα συμφωνήσω φίλε μου ! Ο παππούς μας είναι μια χαρά έτσι ! Πιο όμορφος ! Πιο καλαίσθητος...  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Η Λ.Α.Ν.Ε. ενημερώνει το επιβατικό κοινό ότι προς κάλυψη συγκοινωνιακών αναγκών, το Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ/ Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος θα εκτελέσει έκτακτο δρομολόγιο σήμερα Δευτέρα 22/06/2009 από Πειραιά προς Φούρνους Καρλόβασι Αγιο Κύρηκο Βαθύ.


Περισσότερα δείτε στο ακόλουθο λινκ .
http://www.nautilia.gr/content.asp?contentid=8850

----------


## ndimitr93

> Η Λ.Α.Ν.Ε. ενημερώνει το επιβατικό κοινό ότι προς κάλυψη συγκοινωνιακών αναγκών, το Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ/ Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος θα εκτελέσει έκτακτο δρομολόγιο σήμερα Δευτέρα 22/06/2009 από Πειραιά προς Φούρνους Καρλόβασι Αγιο Κύρηκο Βαθύ.
> 
> 
> Περισσότερα δείτε στο ακόλουθο λινκ .
> http://www.nautilia.gr/content.asp?contentid=8850


Που μόλις τώρα έφυγε!!!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Χτεσινή αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά.
DSCF0723.jpg

DSCF0724.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά στις 26/6 .

----------


## vinman

Γειά σου Θανάση....γειά σου Συλβέστρο....!!!
Αναχώρηση απο Ρέθυμνο χθές στις 19.00!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46418

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46419

----------


## ndimitr93

> Γειά σου Θανάση....γειά σου Συλβέστρο....!!!
> Αναχώρηση απο Ρέθυμνο χθές στις 19.00!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46418
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46419


Χαχαχαχαχαχα.......Αυτή η φωτογραφική στο λαιμό!!! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## TOM

Συλβεστρο, περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Αυτές είναι οι αδικίες της ζωής: ¶λλος κάθεται και βράζει στο τσιμέντο και άλλος σε χαιρετάει επιδεικτικά για να σου υπενθυμίζει την κατάντια σου.... :Sad: 

¶τιμοι, σκάω απο τη ζήλια μου..... Εννοείται πως περιμένουμε σπαρταριστό υλικό!!!!!

----------


## vinman

..μέχρι να ξυπνήσει ο Συλβέστρος( :Very Happy: ),άλλη μία απο την χθεσινή αναχώρηση!!

http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?C...ContentId=9043

----------


## Trakman

> Γειά σου Θανάση....γειά σου Συλβέστρο....!!!
> Αναχώρηση απο Ρέθυμνο χθές στις 19.00!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46418
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46419



Ε ρε τρελοκομεία!!!:lol::lol: (Και ο Μάνος μέσα!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: )
Να'στε καλά όλοι σας!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Το πλοίο στις 26/2 στον Πειραιά.

----------


## vinman

> Ε ρε τρελοκομεία!!!:lol::lol: (Και ο Μάνος μέσα!!!)
> Να'στε καλά όλοι σας!!!


 
Στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου,Κυριακή 28 Ιουνίου!
Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,Sylver23,Thanasis89..!!

http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?C...ContentId=9085

----------


## magic

akousa oti to kornaros tha kanei dromologio gia milo rethimno deytera kai epistrofi tetarti kserete kati?

----------


## diagoras

[quote=vinman;224596]Γειά σου Θανάση....γειά σου Συλβέστρο....!!!
Αναχώρηση απο Ρέθυμνο χθές στις 19.00!
 Χαχα Συλβεστρο τα σπας :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

Sylver, μη σε πιάσω στα χέρια μου...

----------


## Thanasis89

Τα πρώτα μου βήματα ως ανθυποπλοίαρχος θέλω να τα κάνω δίπλα στον καπτα Δημήτρη... Βέβαια δεν θα έφτανα εκεί αν δεν είχα δάσκαλο το Leo και πολλούς άλλους "καπεταναίους"... 

Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος που είμαι κομμάτι της παρέας ! Κοντεύω τα τρία χρόνια και νιώθω πολύ ευτυχισμένος ! Να είμαστε πάντα καλά και πάντα να ζούμε αυτό που αγαπάμε τόσο, την θάλασσα και τα βαπόρια...

----------


## ndimitr93

> Τα πρώτα μου βήματα ως ανθυποπλοίαρχος θέλω να τα κάνω δίπλα στον καπτα Δημήτρη... Βέβαια δεν θα έφτανα εκεί αν δεν είχα δάσκαλο το Leo και πολλούς άλλους "καπεταναίους"... 
> 
> Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος που είμαι κομμάτι της παρέας ! Κοντεύω τα τρία χρόνια και νιώθω πολύ ευτυχισμένος ! Να είμαστε πάντα καλά και πάντα να ζούμε αυτό που αγαπάμε τόσο, την θάλασσα και τα βαπόρια...


Καλώς τον συνάδελφο!!! Θανάση και εις ανώτερα.....και που 'σαι.....όχι άλλες παρόμοιες φώτο....θα ζηλέψουν τα υπόλοιπα ποστάλια από την γραμμή του Κορνάρου!! :Wink:

----------


## gtogias

Ο ποιητής ποζάρει στους φαν του στον κόκκινο του Πειραιά, καλοκαίρι 2007:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47432

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Κατα το χθεσινο μου ταξιδι Πειραια-Κιθηρα-Ρεθυμνο ειχα την ευκαιρια να απολαυσω την δυση του ηλιου απο τον πολυαγαπημενο μας ποιητη. Θεωρω πως πρεπει να τη βαλω εδω και οχι στις Θαλασσινες εικονες. Αφιερωμενη με ολη μου την καρδια στους Rocinante, Roi Baudoin, vinman, Thanasis89, sylver, Leo, capten4, polykas, Trakman σε ολους τους καλους φιλους και βεβαια σε ολο το πληρωμα του βαποριου. :Wink: 

Iliovasilema_Kornaros_3_7_2009.JPG

----------


## vinman

> Κατα το χθεσινο μου ταξιδι Πειραια-Κιθηρα-Ρεθυμνο ειχα την ευκαιρια να απολαυσω την δυση του ηλιου απο τον πολυαγαπημενο μας ποιητη. Θεωρω πως πρεπει να τη βαλω εδω και οχι στις Θαλασσινες εικονες. Αφιερωμενη με ολη μου την καρδια στους Rocinante, Roi Baudoin, vinman, Thanasis89, sylver, Leo, capten4, polykas, Trakman σε ολους τους καλους φιλους και βεβαια σε ολο το πληρωμα του βαποριου.
> 
> Iliovasilema_Kornaros_3_7_2009.JPG


Ζωγραφιά Διονύση!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Λόγω του ότι θα πάω διακοπές στα Κύθηρα φέτος, είπα να ρωτήσω τιμή ΙΧ Πειραιά - Κύθηρα με τον *Κορνάρο*: 85 ευρώ. 
Αν πάω οδικώς μέχρι Νεάπολη (300+ χλμ, βενζίνη, διόδια) και πάρω το Πορφυρούσα, το εισητήριο του ΙΧ για 1,30 ώρα ταξίδι είναι 45 ευρώ. 
Ακριβό δεν είναι το Πορφυρούσα;

----------


## DimitrisT

3/7 Δεμένο στο λιμάνι
DSCF0869.jpg

DSCF0870.jpg
αναχώρηση από Πειραιά.
DSCF1010.jpg

DSCF1011.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Κατα το χθεσινο μου ταξιδι Πειραια-Κιθηρα-Ρεθυμνο ειχα την ευκαιρια να απολαυσω την δυση του ηλιου απο τον πολυαγαπημενο μας ποιητη. Θεωρω πως πρεπει να τη βαλω εδω και οχι στις Θαλασσινες εικονες. Αφιερωμενη με ολη μου την καρδια στους Rocinante, Roi Baudoin, vinman, Thanasis89, sylver, Leo, capten4, polykas, Trakman σε ολους τους καλους φιλους και βεβαια σε ολο το πληρωμα του βαποριου.


Sorry αλλα τωρα ειδα αυτο το μηνυμα και το μονο που καταφερνω να πω ειναι οτι ζηλευω...

----------


## gtogias

Ο ποιητής έχει μόλις βγει από τη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη σε έναν έκτακτο δεξαμενισμό τον Ιούλιο του 2007. Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο polykas και ας μην τον πρόλαβα μέσα στη δεξαμενή και στον φίλο rocinante:

P7201979w.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Ο ποιητής έχει μόλις βγει από τη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη σε έναν έκτακτο δεξαμενισμό τον Ιούλιο του 2007. Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο polykas και ας μην τον πρόλαβα μέσα στη δεξαμενή και στον φίλο rocinante:


 Μα δεν ειναι υπεροχο?
Ειναι και αυτο της οικογενειας του καναλιου (και γενικοτερα του βορα της χρυσης εποχης) πως να μην μ αρεσει?
Σ ευχαριστω gtogias.

----------


## gtogias

> Μα δεν ειναι υπεροχο?
> Ειναι και αυτο της οικογενειας του καναλιου (και γενικοτερα του βορα της χρυσης εποχης) πως να μην μ αρεσει?
> Σ ευχαριστω gtogias.


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Όλη η σειρά έχει τη γοητεία της. Μόνο το κοντοξάδερφο, το Σαμοθράκη έχει αδικηθεί αλλά αυτό έχει να κάνει με την εταιρεία του και όχι ότι φταίει το πλοίο.

----------


## Rocinante

> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Όλη η σειρά έχει τη γοητεία της. Μόνο το κοντοξάδερφο, το Σαμοθράκη έχει αδικηθεί αλλά αυτό έχει να κάνει με την εταιρεία του και όχι ότι φταίει το πλοίο.


To Σαμοθρακη για την ακριβεια ειναι αδελφο αλλα ξερεις κατι οτι και να γινει και για διαλυση να παει θα παει με αξιοπρεπεια και θα θυμομαστε οτι ηταν απλως ατυχο στην εταιρεια που βρεθηκε. Θεωρω οτι μετα απο χρονια οι αναμνησεις που θα εχουμε απο αυτα τα δυο πλοια μαλλον θα ειναι θετικες. Τα δυο απο τα τεσσερα. Γιατι δυστυχως τα αδελφια ηταν τεσσερα. Και δυστυχως τα αλλα δυο δεν ηλθαν Ελλαδα και ξεφτιλιστηκαν εντελως.
Βιτσεντζος Κορναρος = Viking Viscount
Σαμοθρακη = Viking voyager
Oudja = Viking venturer 
Mogador = Viking Valiant
πηγη fakta

----------


## ndimitr93

Ο Κορνάρος πριν από λίγο με κατεύθυνση το Ρέθυμνο...
P7112151.JPG

P7112156.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

3/7 Πειραιάς.

----------


## hsw

Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος στον Πειραιά

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος...* Στο λιμάνι της Καλαμάτας, σήμερα 16 Ιουλίου 2009.

DSC00032.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος...* Στο λιμάνι της Καλαμάτας, σήμερα 16 Ιουλίου 2009.

DSC00033.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος...* Στο λιμάνι της Καλαμάτας, σήμερα 16 Ιουλίου 2009.

DSC00034.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΤΡΕΙΣ!!!!!

----------


## Nick_Pet

Χτες το απόγευμα στον Πειραιά, λίγες ώρες πριν την αναχώρησή του.

DSC03538-2.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος*, αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι της Καλαμάτας 16 Ιουλίου 2009.

DSC00045.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος,* αναχωρεί από το λιμάνι της Καλαμάτας 16 Ιουλίου του 2009 με φόντο τον επιβλητικό Ταΰγετο...

DSC00047.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαι στις διακοπες κανεις μεροκαματα!Τι να πω TSS APOLLON ατελειωτο μερακι

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Μετα τις πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες του φιλου απολλων απο Καλαματα ας βαλω κι εγω το χερακι μου!!!Σημερα γυρισα απο το μακρυ ταξιδι που εκανα γυριζοντας ολη την Νοτια Πελλοπονησο.Τελευταιος σταθμος Καλαματα κι εκει συναντησα τον ποιητη!!!Οι φωτο ειναι σημερινες λιγο πριν την αναχωρηση του!!!!!Για ολους εσας!!!

Picture 009.jpg

Picture 008.jpg

Picture 010.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ καλες και σπανιες φωτογραφιες του ποιητη να 'σαι καλα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες του *T.S.S. APOLLON* και του *f/b Kefalonia* από την Καλαμάτα.

Το πλοίο σε κάθε λιμάνι δείχνει λίγο διαφορετικό.
Κάθε φορά το πλοίο παίρνει λίγο από τη λάμψη του κάθε λιμανιού.

Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## diagoras

> Μετα τις πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες του φιλου απολλων απο Καλαματα ας βαλω κι εγω το χερακι μου!!!Σημερα γυρισα απο το μακρυ ταξιδι που εκανα γυριζοντας ολη την Νοτια Πελλοπονησο.Τελευταιος σταθμος Καλαματα κι εκει συναντησα τον ποιητη!!!Οι φωτο ειναι σημερινες λιγο πριν την αναχωρηση του!!!!!Για ολους εσας!!!
> 
> Picture 009.jpg
> 
> Picture 008.jpg
> 
> Picture 010.jpg


Πολυ ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες σου φιλε f/b kefalonia. Kαι ελεγα να κατεβαινα να μην κατεβαινα Καλαματα?Κ εγω Πελλοπονησο ειμαι και κοντα στην Καλαματα μπορει και να συναντιομασταν. :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Βιντσεντζος Κορναρος...* λιμανι Καλαματας 23-7-2009.
_χαρισμενη στον Maroulis Nikos._

DSCN1703.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Ο ποιητής αναχωρεί από τον Πειραιά στα τέλη του Ιουλίου:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53261

Για τον Νίκο, καλά να περάσεις

----------


## laz94

Για όλο το nautilia.gr!!!
100_1692.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Υπεροχη Λαζαρε.Τα χρωματα ειναι τρομερα.Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/Β *Bιντσεντζος Κορναρος*...Καλαματα 23-7-2009.

DSCN1717.jpg 
_χαρισμενη στους Roi Baudoin,gtogias,diagoras,laz94,despo._

----------


## diagoras

Ευχαριστω ΤSS APOLLON για την αφιερωση.Αυτο το πλοιο εχει και μια διαφορετικη χαρη σε καθε λιμανι

----------


## laz94

> F/Β *Bιντσεντζος Κορναρος*...Καλαματα 23-7-2009.
> 
> DSCN1717.jpg 
> _χαρισμενη στους Roi Baudoin,gtogias,diagoras,laz94,despo._


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ TSS APOLLON!

----------


## nkr

Ο ποιητης μας στο μεγαλο λιμανι.

----------


## minoan7

¶φιξη παραμονή και αναχώρηση στις 1/8/2009 στο λιμάνι της Κισσάμου

----------


## ndimitr93

Σήμερα, το λιμάνι της Κισσάμου στόλιζε ο μεγάλος κρητικός ποιητής, Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος....
Αφιερωμένες στους Nissos Mykonos, Leo και Maroulis Nikos....

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Σήμερα, το λιμάνι της Κισσάμου στόλιζε ο μεγάλος κρητικός ποιητής, Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος....
> Αφιερωμένες στους Nissos Mykonos, Leo και Maroulis Nikos....


*Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες Νίκο!!Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!
Θα ανταποδώσω σύντομα!!
*

----------


## Orion_v

7/8/09  Πειραιάς 

P8073120a.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*O Κρητικός ποιητής, Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 24/7/2009.....
Αφιερωμένες στους ndimitr93,Maroulis Nikos,Thanasis89,Leo και Sylver23....  
*

----------


## ndimitr93

> *O Κρητικός ποιητής, Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 24/7/2009.....
> Αφιερωμένες στους ndimitr93,Maroulis Nikos,Thanasis89,Leo και Sylver23....  
> *


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιάννη....να σαι καλά :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Γιάννη πολύ όμορφη η φωτογραφία σου ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ !

----------


## ndimitr93

Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος
Κίσσαμος, 29-08-09
P8290263.jpg

Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Γιάννη και Θανάση... :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος
> Κίσσαμος, 29-08-09
> P8290263.jpg
> 
> Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Γιάννη και Θανάση...


*Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία συνάδελφε!!Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ!!*

----------


## cpt babis

Τα απονερα του Βιτσεντζου και το διακοφτι....
DSC00269.JPG

----------


## cpt babis

Και μια απο το Γυθειο
DSC00277.JPG

----------


## cpt babis

Νικο πολυ ομορφη η φωτο στη Κισσαμο ξεχασα να το γραψω  :Surprised: ops:
η φωτο ειναι για σενα και τον Thanasis89  :Wink: 
DSC00237.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Έχω κλείσει πολλές ώρες στα καταστρώματα του Κορνάρου... Παρέα με υπέροχα παιδιά που το ταξιδεύουν... Δεν θα συγχωρούσα ποτέ τον εαυτό μου αν σε αυτές τις ώρες δεν είχα προλάβει να βγάλω μία φωτογραφία... Σ' εσάς παιδιά... Είσοδος στο "λιμάνι" των Αντικυθήρων... Ο ποιητής σαγηνεύει μέσα στον όρμο των Αντικυθήρων... 

DSC00737.jpg

Υ.Γ. Μπάμπη βοήθα... Πως λέγεται ο όρμος που βρίσκεται το λιμάνι τους ;

----------


## ndimitr93

> Έχω κλείσει πολλές ώρες στα καταστρώματα του Κορνάρου... Παρέα με υπέροχα παιδιά που το ταξιδεύουν... Δεν θα συγχωρούσα ποτέ τον εαυτό μου αν σε αυτές τις ώρες δεν είχα προλάβει να βγάλω μία φωτογραφία... Σ' εσάς παιδιά... Είσοδος στο "λιμάνι" των Αντικυθήρων... Ο ποιητής σαγηνεύει μέσα στο λιμάνι των Αντικυθήρων... 
> 
> DSC00737.jpg
> 
> Υ.Γ. Μπάμπη βοήθα... Πως λέγεται ο όρμος που βρίσκεται το λιμάνι τους ;


Να' σαι καλά Θάνο...Υπέροχη φωτογραφία με φόντο ένα πανέμορφο νησί, και η εικόνα δείχνει ότι όντως η γραμμή είναι άγονη...

----------


## Dimitris Kypriotis

POLY KALES FOTOGRAFIES :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


> Ο ...*ξάδελφος της Ρομιλντάρας* , επανήλθε στα δρομολόγια μετά την ετήσια του.
> 
> Δύο φωτογραφίες του σημερινές στον ¶γιο Διονύση.
> 
> VITSENTZOS_3.jpg
> 
> VITSENTZOS_4.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

> Έχω κλείσει πολλές ώρες στα καταστρώματα του Κορνάρου... Παρέα με υπέροχα παιδιά που το ταξιδεύουν... Δεν θα συγχωρούσα ποτέ τον εαυτό μου αν σε αυτές τις ώρες δεν είχα προλάβει να βγάλω μία φωτογραφία... Σ' εσάς παιδιά... Είσοδος στο "λιμάνι" των Αντικυθήρων... Ο ποιητής σαγηνεύει μέσα στο λιμάνι των Αντικυθήρων... 
> 
> DSC00737.jpg
> 
> Υ.Γ. Μπάμπη βοήθα... Πως λέγεται ο όρμος που βρίσκεται το λιμάνι τους ;


 Ορμος Ποταμου λεγεται.
Πολυ ωραια φωτο.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Βιντζέντζος Κορνάρος την Πέμπτη 27/08/2009 περνώντας μακρυά απο την  Αγία Πελαγία και πηγαίνοντας στο λιμάνι των Κυθήρων στο Διακόφτι.
Για τον τον cpt Babis  :Wink: 
bintzetzosagiapelagia.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

> Βιντζέντζος Κορνάρος την Πέμπτη 27/08/2009 περνώντας μακρυά απο την Αγία Πελαγία και πηγαίνοντας στο λιμάνι των Κυθήρων στο Διακόφτι.
> Για τον τον cpt Babis 
> bintzetzosagiapelagia.jpg


 *Χιλια ευχαριστω Νικο θα ανταποδωσω συντομα!!!!*
*Να εισαι καλα!!!*

----------


## Rocinante

Δια οσους εχουν δυνατοτητα σημερα ανεβηκε αυτη η φωτογραφια στο SHIPNOSTALGIA.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p/photo/193609

----------


## cpt babis

> Δια οσους εχουν δυνατοτητα σημερα ανεβηκε αυτη η φωτογραφια στο SHIPNOSTALGIA.
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p/photo/193609


 Τωρα ειναι πολυ πιο ομορφος κατα τη γνωμη μου.

----------


## vinman

Για τους φίλους cpt babis,Maroulis Nikos,Thanasis89,Captain nionios και Sylver23,μία σημερινή πλωράτη..!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54868

----------


## cpt babis

> Για τους φίλους cpt babis,Maroulis Nikos,Thanasis89,Captain nionios και Sylver23,μία σημερινή πλωράτη..!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54868


 Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου να εισαι καλα!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Περίμενα τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες σου ! Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μανώλη...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Για τους φίλους cpt babis,Maroulis Nikos,Thanasis89,Captain nionios και Sylver23,μία σημερινή πλωράτη..!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54868


 
Να είσαι καλά vinman  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Ρέθυμνο 28 Ιουνίου...αναχώρηση του πλοίου!!
Για τους φίλους Thanasis89,sylver23,cpt babis,captain nionios,maroulis nikos,Trakman,TSS APOLLON!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55369

----------


## cpt babis

> Ρέθυμνο 28 Ιουνίου...αναχώρηση του πλοίου!!
> Για τους φίλους Thanasis89,sylver23,cpt babis,captain nionios,maroulis nikos,Trakman,TSS APOLLON!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55369


 Ευχαριστω πολυ Μανωλη!!!!! 
να εισαι καλα!!!!

----------


## fourtounakis

Το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος στην θέση του Πρέβελης μέχρι νεωτέρας.

----------


## minoan7

Σήμερα στο Ηράκλειο
vk1.jpg

vk2.jpg

vk3.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Η τελευταία φωτογραφία αξίζει πολλά ! Μπράβο ! Καπετάνιοι που έχουν οργώσει όλο το Αιγαίο !

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Σήμερα στο Ηράκλειο


*Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες από το Ηράκλειο φίλε minoan7!!!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!*

----------


## xidianakis

για μια ακομη φορα, ο Κορναρος στα γνωριμα νερα του! αραγε ποσες φορες να εχει κανει αυτο το πλοιο το δρομολογιο που κανει τωρα το πρεβελης???

----------


## nautical96

ωραιες η φωτογραφιες φιλε minoan7!!!!!!

----------


## minoan7

Σας ευχαριστώ και εγώ να εισται καλά

----------


## ndimitr93

Καθυστερημένα αλλά ένα μπράβο το αξίζεις φίλε minoan7.....Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## DimitrisT

Είσοδος του ποιητή στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά την Παρασκευή 11/9.Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του Ναυτιλία.

----------


## Leo

Για τον Μάνο, των άγονων γραμμών, των καταιγίδων, των μποφόρ και των ταξιδιών, ένα αγονοβάπορο. Ο Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος στην αναχώρηση του από το Ηράκλειο την 20.10.08.

Χρόνια σου Πολλά, με υγεία και καλά ταξίδια.... Πρίν ξεκινήσεις γαι την επόμενη άγονη, συμβουλέψου τον eliasaslan... :Razz: 

P1120169.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Για τον Μάνο, των άγονων γραμμών, των καταιγίδων, των μποφόρ και των ταξιδιών, ένα αγονοβάπορο. Ο Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος στην αναχώρηση του από το Ηράκλειο την 20.10.08.
> 
> Χρόνια σου Πολλά, με υγεία και καλά ταξίδια.... Πρίν ξεκινήσεις γαι την επόμενη άγονη, συμβουλέψου τον eliasaslan...
> 
> P1120169.jpg


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Captain!!
Να είσαι πάντα καλά!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Σύμφωνα με ανεπιβεβαίωτες πληροφορίες το Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος πήρε την δεύτερη επιδοτούμενη γραμμή των δυτικών Κυκλάδων έναντι του Αδαμάντιος Κοραής απο Πειραιά για Μήλο - Φολέγανδρο - Σίκινο - Ίο - Σαντορίνη συν ένα ενδιάμεσο σταθμό, και θα ξεκινήσει απο 1 Νοεμβρίου.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Σύμφωνα με ανεπιβεβαίωτες πληροφορίες το Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος πήρε την δεύτερη επιδοτούμενη γραμμή των δυτικών Κυκλάδων έναντι του Αδαμάντιος Κοραής απο Πειραιά για Μήλο - Φολέγανδρο - Σίκινο - Ίο - Σαντορίνη συν ένα ενδιάμεσο σταθμό, και θα ξεκινήσει απο 1 Νοεμβρίου.


Το εχω ακουσει και εγω αρκετο καιρο αυτο αλα ειναι και η εκλογες τωρα και λεω ας περιμενουμε καμι15 αρια μερες ακομα να σιγουρψει ..τσπ μακαρι να να τιν πιραν τι γραμι μας αυτα τα ωραια βαπορια ειδικα το ενα  :Razz:

----------


## Notis

Πειραιά-Ηράκλειο απόψε, στη θέση του ΚΡΗΤΗ 1;

----------


## aegina

Aporia:An to Kornaros pire ti grammi tote o Korais pou 8a paei?An minei kai auto sti grammi tote 8a yparxoun pio polla dromologia apo to to kalokairi... :Confused:

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Aporia:An to Kornaros pire ti grammi tote o Korais pou 8a paei?An minei kai auto sti grammi tote 8a yparxoun pio polla dromologia apo to to kalokairi...


Οχι φιλε μου δεν θα υπαρχουν απλος θα κοπσει τιν προεκτασι που εκανε 2 φορες τιν εβδομαδα απο μιλο για κιμωλο -φολεγανδρο-σικινο-ιο-θυρα...(τιν κιμωλο δεν ξερουμε ακομα αν τιν κοψσει γιατι απο οτι ξερω δεν εχει ενδιαφερθει κανεις για αυτι τι γραμι οποτε μιπος το στιλουν με απευθειας ανθεσι και κιμωλο )...

----------


## plori

Απο Σίφνο θα έχει προσσέγιση;.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Απο Σίφνο θα έχει προσσέγιση;.


Οχι απο σιφνο θα εχει προσεγισει το αγιος γεωργιος!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

11/9 O Βιντσέτζος Κορνάρος εισέρχεται στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους φίλους του ποιητή.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

VITSENTZOS KORNAROS βραδυ στον πειραια.Ενα βαπορι που συμπληρωσε τον σεπτεμβριο 15 χρονια στην ακτολποια της ελλαδος.Να θυμησω οτι το αγορασε η πολυμετοχικη τοτε λανε ,με μεγαλη συνεισφορα των αγροτων του νομου λασιθιου, με σκοπο να εξυπηρετησει τα φορτηγα αυτοκινητα που το καλοκαιρι περιμεναν επ'αοριστον.Εκεινο τον σεπτεμβριο του 1994 του εβαλαν μονο εναν καταπελτη και το εστρωσαν στη δουλεια.

8-2-08 (68).JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Βιντσεντζος Κορναρος*...στην Καλαματα 23-7-2009.

DSCN1714.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

> VITSENTZOS KORNAROS βραδυ στον πειραια.Ενα βαπορι που συμπληρωσε τον σεπτεμβριο 15 χρονια στην ακτολποια της ελλαδος.Να θυμησω οτι το αγορασε η πολυμετοχικη τοτε λανε ,με μεγαλη συνεισφορα των αγροτων του νομου λασιθιου, με σκοπο να εξυπηρετησει τα φορτηγα αυτοκινητα που το καλοκαιρι περιμεναν επ'αοριστον.Εκεινο τον σεπτεμβριο του 1994 του εβαλαν μονο εναν καταπελτη και το εστρωσαν στη δουλεια.
> 
> 8-2-08 (68).JPG





> F/B *Βιντσεντζος Κορναρος*...στην Καλαματα 23-7-2009.
> 
> DSCN1714.jpg


 Υπεροχες οι φωτο του βαποραρου!!!!
Να ειστε καλα!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aυτη ειναι η πεμπτουσια του ανταποκριτη!

----------


## Naias II

> F/B *Βιντσεντζος Κορναρος*...στην Καλαματα 23-7-2009.
> 
> DSCN1714.jpg


Μοναδική φωτογραφία.
Σπάνια βλέπουμε τέτοια ντοκουμέντα: Το λιμάνι της Καλαμάτας με το Κορνάρο...
Ευχαριστούμε για την ανταπόκριση φίλε Apollon.

----------


## cpt babis

Πηγαινοντας απο Καραβα για Ποταμο Κυθηρων συναντας τον Βιτσεντζο....
DSC00238.JPG
για τους φιλους TSS APOLLON και BEN BRUCE

----------


## eliasaslan

Ταξιδεύοντας...  :Cool: 

Στο γνωστό σε όλους μας μοναδικό μπαλκόνι του ποιητή.. λίγο πριν το Καρλόβασι Σάμου  :Very Happy: . Για όλους τους λάτρεις του πλοίου  :Wink: 

(Η ποιότητα δεν είναι καλή, καθώς η πρώτη φωτογραφική μου μηχανή ήταν φυσικά άκρως ερασιτεχνική  :Razz: )


P7041813.JPG

----------


## leonidas

> Πηγαινοντας απο Καραβα για Ποταμο Κυθηρων συναντας τον Βιτσεντζο....
> DSC00238.JPG
> για τους φιλους TSS APOLLON και BEN BRUCE





> Ταξιδεύοντας... 
> 
> Στο γνωστό σε όλους μας μοναδικό μπαλκόνι του ποιητή.. λίγο πριν το Καρλόβασι Σάμου . Για όλους τους λάτρεις του πλοίου 
> 
> (Η ποιότητα δεν είναι καλή, καθώς η πρώτη φωτογραφική μου μηχανή ήταν φυσικά άκρως ερασιτεχνική )
> 
> 
> P7041813.JPG



Πανεμορφα τοπια απο ενα πανεμορφο βαπορι απο 2 πανεμορφους ανταποκριτες !!! 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ !  :Very Happy:

----------


## cpt babis

> Πανεμορφα τοπια απο ενα πανεμορφο βαπορι απο 2 πανεμορφους ανταποκριτες !!! 
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ !


 Να εισαι καλα Λεονιδα μου!!!
Να εισαι καλα!!!

----------


## cpt babis

O Βιτσεντζος....
DSC00239.JPG
για τους φιλους leonidas και eliasaslan  :Wink:

----------


## eliasaslan

Φίλε cptn babis, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση αυτής της πολύ σπάνιας φωτογραφίας πλέον  :Very Happy: . 

Η παρακάτω αφιερώνεται εξεραιτικά σε εσένα και τον καλό φίλο Λεωνίδα.  :Wink: 

Φτάνουμε στο Καρλόβασι.. Οι κύριοι επιβάτες παρακαλούνται να ετοιμάζονται για αποβίβαση. Το πλοίο θα αναχωρήσει αμέσως.  :Cool: 


P7041820.JPG

----------


## Naias II

Μπράβο elias καταπληκτική λήψη, από το όμορφο νησί  :Cool:

----------


## cpt babis

> Φίλε cptn babis, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση αυτής της πολύ σπάνιας φωτογραφίας πλέον . 
> 
> Η παρακάτω αφιερώνεται εξεραιτικά σε εσένα και τον καλό φίλο Λεωνίδα. 
> 
> Φτάνουμε στο Καρλόβασι.. Οι κύριοι επιβάτες παρακαλούνται να ετοιμάζονται για αποβίβαση. Το πλοίο θα αναχωρήσει αμέσως. 
> 
> 
> 
> P7041820.JPG


 Πανεμορφη !!!
Να εισαι καλα Ηλια!!!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Αναχώρηση από Μυτιλήνη για Λήμνο ένα σούρωπο του 2005.
Pict2005095.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Υπέροχη φωτογραφία  :Cool: 
Έτσι όπως είδα τα παλιά σινιάλα θυμήθηκα τη πετυχημένη διαφήμιση:
Εκεί όπου οι άλλοι δεν χωράνε  :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος στο Ρέθυμνο...
Αφιερωμένη στους cpt babis, Maroulis Nikos, Thanasis89, sylver24 και Captain Nionios! :Wink: 
P3223874.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

> Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος στο Ρέθυμνο...
> Αφιερωμένη στους cpt babis, Maroulis Nikos, Thanasis89, sylver24 και Captain Nionios!
> P3223874.jpg


 Δεν εχω λογια........
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!!!!!!!!
Να εισαι καλα Νικο!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος στο Ρέθυμνο...
> Αφιερωμένη στους cpt babis, Maroulis Nikos, Thanasis89, sylver24 και Captain Nionios!
> P3223874.jpg



Να σαι καλα φιλε, σ'ευχαριστω πολυ. :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Βιντσεντζος Κορναρος*...Πειραιας 28-10-2009.

PHOTO 044.jpg 
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο polykas_

----------


## polykas

> F/B *Βιντσεντζος Κορναρος*...Πειραιας 28-10-2009.
> 
> PHOTO 044.jpg 
> _χαρισμενη στον φιλο polykas_


*Eυχαριστώ πολύ.Ανταποδίδω από άλλη γωνία...*
polykas 3-.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

* F/B Βιτσεντζος Κορναρος*...Καλαματα 23-7-2009. 

DSCN1707.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Αυτό πάει να πει ντοκουμέντο  :Wink: 
Ευχαριστούμε Apollon

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Βιντσεντζος Κορναρος*...Πειραιας 2-11-2009.

PHOTO 001.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο  Naias II_

----------


## Naias II

Ο βάπορας φωταγωγημένος  :Cool: 
Ευχαριστώ φίλε Apollon για την αφιέρωση

----------


## speedrunner

Το πλοίο βρίσκετε στον ΝΜΔ για την ετήσια του και μόλις τελειώσει θα ξεκινήσει και το νέο του δρομολόγιο για την άγονη των Κυκλάδων

----------


## cpt babis

Oταν τελειωσει την ετησια θα κανει και κυκλαδες και Κυθηρα,ή μονο κυκλαδες;

----------


## Thanasis89

Και μέχρι να επιστρέψει στο έργο... Μια φωτογραφία του ενώ έχει αναχωρίσει από το Ρέθυμνο ! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι γέμιζε το λιμάνι μας... 

DSC00869.jpg

Ειδικά αφιερωμένη στα παιδιά μέσα στο πλοίο !

----------


## cpt babis

Μπραβο Θανο !!!
Υπεροχη!!!
Και θα συνεχισει να τα γεμιζει... :Wink:

----------


## frangie

H εταιρια στα δρομολογια που εχει βγαλει το εχει μονο κυθηρα-αντικυθηρα-κισσαμο-γυθειο-ρεθυμνο και οχι κυκλαδες

----------


## speedrunner

> H εταιρια στα δρομολογια που εχει βγαλει το εχει μονο κυθηρα-αντικυθηρα-κισσαμο-γυθειο-ρεθυμνο και οχι κυκλαδες


Η εταιρία περιμένει την έγκριση των δρομολογίων απο το αρμόδιο υπουργείο, η αυτή η την άλλη Δευτέρα θα ξεκινήσει το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Μήλος - Φολέγανδρος - Σίκινος - Ίος - Σαντορίνη - Ανάφη.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Η εταιρία περιμένει την έγκριση των δρομολογίων απο το αρμόδιο υπουργείο, η αυτή η την άλλη Δευτέρα θα ξεκινήσει το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Μήλος - Φολέγανδρος - Σίκινος - Ίος - Σαντορίνη - Ανάφη.


Πόσα δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα θα κάνει  ??

----------


## speedrunner

> Πόσα δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα θα κάνει  ??



Ένα δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα κάθε Δευτέρα απο Πειραιά και κάθε Τρίτη η επιστροφή του απο Ανάφη.

----------


## thanos75

> Ένα δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα κάθε Δευτέρα απο Πειραιά και κάθε Τρίτη η επιστροφή του απο Ανάφη.


 ¶ρα θα συνεχίσει να κάνει και δύο δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα για Κύθηρα?

----------


## Righting_Arm(GZ)

Paides  auti i photo einai metaksu akra siderou kai nisou kasou! afieromeni!

----------


## Thanasis89

Αναχώρηση από Κίσσαμο... Στον Nionio και στα παιδιά στο πλοίο ! Ήταν ένα υπέροχο ταξίδι...

DSC01875.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Υπέροχη φωτογραφία, και σίγουρα υπέροχο ταξίδι!!! :Wink:  Σε ζηλεύω Θανάση!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Righting_Arm(GZ)

Thanks Thano! oraia itan!

----------


## Righting_Arm(GZ)

arrival antikithira, gia ton filo mou ton Thanasi89!

antikithira.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* Βιντσεντζος Κορναρος*...Πειραιας 28-10-2009.

PHOTO 013.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Απο σήμερα και κάθε Δευτέρα το πλοίο στην άγονη των Κυκλάδων.

----------


## Thanasis89

Καλά θάλασσες λοιπόν και για το καινούριο του δρομολόγιο... Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα σταθεί στο ύψος του και σ' αυτή την γραμμή... Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την φωτογραφία... Είναι πραγματική εμπειρία να βλέπεις το πλοίο να δένει στ' Αντικύθηρα...

----------


## thanos75

Καλή επιτυχία και στο νέο του δρομολόγιο της Δευτέρας.  Είμαι σίγουρος πως ειδικά οι κάτοικοι της Σικίνου και της Φολέγανδρου και θα το χαρούν και θα τους δώσει ανάσα στην καθημερινότητά τους

----------


## nautical96

Βιντσέντος Κορνάρος...στον Πειραιά στις 27-11
PB270102.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος...
Ρέθυμνο, 22-03-09.....
Αφιερωμένη στους TSS APOLLON, Thanasis89, Captain Nionios, polykas, Trakman, nikosnasia, cpt babis και Nissos Mykonos!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## cpt babis

Ευχαριστω πρωτα εσενα  και ακολουθως τον ποιητη που εχοντας αυτο το ωραιο φοντο,νομιζει κανεις οτι ειναι ετοιμος να γραψει τον Ερωτοκριτο 2 !!!
Μπραβο σου Νικο !!!
Να εισαι παντα καλα !!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Στα καλύτερά του το καραβάκι μας ! Πραγματικά έχει αυτό που του αξίζει...

----------


## villy

Θανάση καλημέρα.
Ο Κορνάρος και σύμφωνα με το νέο πρόγραμμα εκτέλεσης πλοών, παραμένει στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου από το Σάββατο το πρωί έως την Κυριακή αργά το απόγευμα.
Έκανα προσωπικά πρόταση στον πρόεδρο να αναλάβει εκδηλώσεις on board (μέσα στο λιμάνι), από πολιτιστικούς συλλόγους, αθλητικές ομάδες, κλπ ούτως ώστε να αξιοποιηθεί αυτή η παραμονή προς όφελος του Ρεθύμνου αλλά και της εταιρίας (ΛΑΝΕ) βέβαια.
Είναι σαφές ότι τέτοιου είδους εκδηλώσεις θα αποτελέσουν το κάτι το διαφορετικό για εμάς, που έχουμε τόσα χρόνια συνηθίσει να πηγαίνουμε σε μεγάλες "σάλες" με γαμοπίλαφο και Κρητικό βραστό.
Για να δούμε ...!
Βασίλης Κασιμάτης

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ καλη ιδεα σε αυτο με βρισκεις περα για περα συμφωνω.

Νικο σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την πανεμορφη φωτογραφια. Να σαι καλα.

----------


## Thanasis89

Υπέροχη ιδέα κ. Βασίλη ! Εύχομαι να ευοδωθεί...

----------


## ndimitr93

> Υπέροχη ιδέα κ. Βασίλη ! Εύχομαι να ευοδωθεί...


Όπου γάμος και χαρά........ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## vageliss23

Εν τω μεταξυ την περασμένη βδομάδα δεν άφηναν να μπεις στο χώρο του λιμανιού μέρα μεσημέρι. Τι κουλό ήταν πάλι αυτο;

Βολτίτσα Σαββατιάτικη δίπλα στο πλοίο θα ήταν ο,τι έπρεπε

----------


## Thanasis89

Δεν σε έπιασα κύριε Νικόλα ; Είπες κάτι ;  :Razz:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Δεν σε έπιασα κύριε Νικόλα ; Είπες κάτι ;


Εγώ;; Πότε είπα τι;;;; :Very Happy: 
Πάρε μία φωτογραφία του Κορνάρου από ψηλά για να σε καλοπιάσω..... :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' Ευχαριστώ Νικόλα ! Εν ευθέτω χρόνω θα έρθει και η απάντηση από το Ρέθυμνο...

----------


## mike_rodos

Ένα από τα καράβια που μου έχουν λήψει από το λιμάνι της Ρόδου, το Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος. Βέβαια είχα την τύχη να το δώ φέτος τον Σεπτέμβριο σε αντικατάσταση του Πρέβελης μετά το συμβάν στην Κάρπαθο, αλλά και στην Κίσσαμο των Χανίων στην Κρήτη.. 

Στην Ρόδο στις 8/9/2009

DSCN2882.jpg

και στην Κίσσαμο Χανίων στις 1/10/09

DSCN3235.jpg

Αφιερωμένες στους λάτρεις του πλοίου..

----------


## nautical96

Βιντσεντζος Κορνάρος...Ρέθυμνο στις 20/12/09
PC200071.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ-Στον Σαρωνικο 18/12/09*

PC181677.JPG

----------


## stratoscy

Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες!Καταπληκτικό βαπόρι!!

----------


## Leo

Οι ακούραστοι εργάτες της θάλασσας δεν αμέλησαν να στολίσουν το καράβι τους. Αυτό το αστέρι είναι ελπίδα για τα νησιά της ¶γονης Γραμμής!

P1270651vkorn.jpg

----------


## Leo

Δεν χαλάμε χατήρια Κώστα και Βιτζέντζος Κορνάρος στα λεμονάδικα σήμερα 25.12.09. 

P1270819vkor.jpg

P1270812korn.jpg

τα υπόλοιπα αργότερα.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Τhanks Captain!Χρόνια πολλα κιολας!!! :Wink:

----------


## adonis46

Καλησπέρα σε όλους από το Ρέθυμνο!!
PC270463.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

Kαλως ηρθες adonis46 στην παρεα μας :Very Happy: 
Πολυ ομορφη η φωτο του Κορναρου  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Δεμένος στο μεγάλο λιμάνι,Σάββατο πρωί 26 Δεκεμβρίου!
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους cpt babis,captain_nionios,Thanasis89 και sylver23!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70447

----------


## cpt babis

Mανο σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!
Η φωτο ειναι υπεροχη οπως και ο βαποραρος φυσικα!!!
Να εισαι καλα!!!
Και Χρονια Πολλα για την γιορτη σου!!! :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Μανώλη Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ ! Να 'σαι καλά !

----------


## speedrunner

Σύμφωνα με το AIS πριν από λίγο το πλοίο προσέγγισε το λιμάνι της Θηρασσίας!!!??? για ποιο λόγο άραγε!!!!????

----------


## Leo

Επίσης το μεσημέρι, είχε μια συνάντηση με το τέως ομόσταυλο του Ιερπαπετρα Λ. στο λιμάνι της Ανάφης. Έφθασαν μαζί κι έδεσαν και τα δύο στο λιμάνι της Ανάφης.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Πω πω ..θα τα έπεξαν οι Αναφιώτες που θα είδαν δυο βαπόρια στο λιμάνι τους!!!

----------


## nautical96

βιντεντζος κορνάρος στο ρέθυμνο....
PC200066.JPG
αφιερωμένη στους thanasis89,artmios sintihakis,leo,cpt babis,vinman

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου ! Μου έλλειψε το Ρέθυμνο και το βαποράκι...

----------


## Leo

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου ! Μου έλλειψε το Ρέθυμνο και το βαποράκι...


Το πλοίο έφυγε Θανάση εσύ που είσουνα? Από ότι βλέπεις έχει και θέμα η θάλασσα σήμερα  :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Το πλοίο έφυγε Θανάση εσύ που είσουνα? Από ότι βλέπεις έχει και θέμα η θάλασσα σήμερα


 Leo ζωγράφισες......

----------


## Thanasis89

Εξαιρετική η φωτογραφία Leo ! Εγώ ίσως δεν φύγω μαζί του αυτή τη φορά... Ίσως συναντηθούμε Ρέθυμνο...  :Wink:

----------


## φανούλα

> Εξαιρετική η φωτογραφία Leo ! Εγώ ίσως δεν φύγω μαζί του αυτή τη φορά... Ίσως συναντηθούμε Ρέθυμνο...


Το κανονίζουμε μωρέ να γυρίσει πίσω και να σε περιμένει :Very Happy: !!!
Εξαιρετικά για τον Thanasis89 με ευχές για καλό ταξίδι και με το καλό να μας ξανάρθεις :Razz: !!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Φανούλα μου Σ' Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις ευχές σου...

----------


## nautical96

το βιντσεντζος κορναρος στον πειραια στις 8/1
P1080227.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Βιτζέντζος Κορνάρος... Σε όλους τους καλούς μου φίλους και σε εκείνους που του δίνουν ζωή καθημερινά, στην γέφυρα του !

DSC00867.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γεια σου ρε Θανο με τις φωτογραφιες σου. Ανεμος ο βαπορας σε ολα του!!! :Wink:

----------


## ορφεας

Το πλοίο αυτο είναι αδερφό με το Σαμοθράκη και ρο Ρομίλντα;

----------


## Thanasis89

Του Σαμοθράκη αδερφό.  Του Ρομίλντα τρόπον τινά πρωτοξάδερφο...  :Wink:

----------


## φανούλα

> Του Σαμοθράκη αδερφό. Του Ρομίλντα τρόπον τινά πρωτοξάδερφο...


Κάτι θα ξέρεις εσύ παραπάνω :Very Happy: !!! Και μπράβο για την υπέροχη φώτο που ανέβασες :Razz: !!!

----------


## nikosnasia

2001. Από το ΣΑΠΦΩ πριν ξεκινήσει το τελευταίο μαζί του ταξίδι για Μυτιλήνη.
Pict2001007.jpg

----------


## φανούλα

> 2001. Από το ΣΑΠΦΩ πριν ξεκινήσει το τελευταίο μαζί του ταξίδι για Μυτιλήνη.
> Pict2001007.jpg


Υπέροχη φώτο!!! Και τραβηγμένη από την πλωράκλα της Σαπφώ :Surprised:  :Razz: !!! ¶λλες εποχές τότε!!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ nikosnasia!!!

----------


## xidianakis

> 2001. Από το ΣΑΠΦΩ πριν ξεκινήσει το τελευταίο μαζί του ταξίδι για Μυτιλήνη.
> Pict2001007.jpg


ιστορικη φωτο και πολυ σπανια! ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> 2001. Από το ΣΑΠΦΩ πριν ξεκινήσει το τελευταίο μαζί του ταξίδι για Μυτιλήνη.
> Pict2001007.jpg


Τελευταιο ταξιδι με το Σαπφω ΤΟ ταξιδι που ειχα σκοπο να κανω αλλα το εχασα για σοβαρος λογους.Ειχαν πει τοτε να μεινει λιγο στην Μυτιληνη για να το αποχαιρετισει ο κοσμος.Εγινε κατι τετοιο

----------


## artmios sintihakis

ΒΙΤΖΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου την Κυριακή που μας πέρασε!Αφιερωμένες στο cpt babi,thanasis89,vinman,Leo,giannisk88,theofilos-ship,MILTIADIS!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72914

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72915

----------


## opelmanos

> Τελευταιο ταξιδι με το Σαπφω ΤΟ ταξιδι που ειχα σκοπο να κανω αλλα το εχασα για σοβαρος λογους.Ειχαν πει τοτε να μεινει λιγο στην Μυτιληνη για να το αποχαιρετισει ο κοσμος.Εγινε κατι τετοιο


Για κάποιο λόγο το Πλοίο είχε μείνει για 20 περίπου μέρες στο εμπορικό λιμάνι αραγμένο και σβηστο και ένα πρωί μας αποχαιρέτησε οριστικά.Το μόνο που θυμάμαι είναι οτί το είδα από το παράθυρο που έφευγε.

----------


## cpt babis

> ΒΙΤΖΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου την Κυριακή που μας πέρασε!Αφιερωμένες στο cpt babi,thanasis89,vinman,Leo,giannisk88,theofilos-ship,MILTIADIS!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72914
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72915


Πανεμορφες οι φωτο του βαπορα!!!
Να εισαι καλα Αρτεμη!!!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## opelmanos

*F/B Bιτσέντσος Κορνάρος....Πειραιάς 08-01-2010*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72918

----------


## stratoscy

[QUOTE=opelmanos;301214]*F/B Bιτσέντσος Κορνάρος....Πειραιάς 08-01-2010*

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε opelmanos για την όμορφη φωτογραφία.Καταπκηκτικά χρώματα

----------


## opelmanos

[QUOTE=stratoscy;301230]


> *F/B Bιτσέντσος Κορνάρος....Πειραιάς 08-01-2010*
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε φίλε opelmanos για την όμορφη φωτογραφία.Καταπκηκτικά χρώματα


 Εντάξει δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερη μπροστά σε αυτές που ανεβαίνουν

----------


## Thanasis89

Αρτέμη Ευχαριστώ ! Επιφυλάσσομαι στο παρόν θέμα !  :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ-Σημερα στο Ρεθυμνο παρεα με το ουρανιο τοξο...*
*Για τον Θαναση κ τον Αρτεμη...*
*P1162110.JPG*

----------


## Thanasis89

Και μιας και δεν μπορώ να περιμένω, μέχρι να τον βγάλω με την γιρλάντα, θα σας χαρίσω αυτή σήμερα... Σε όλους τους καλούς μου φίλους, στον καπετάνιο και στο πλήρωμα του πλοίου ! Βιτζέντζος Κορνάρος στο Ρέθυμνο, φρέσκια φρέσκια σπαρταράει !  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

DSC03885.JPG

----------


## Giannis...

> Και μιας και δεν μπορώ να περιμένω, μέχρι να τον βγάλω με την γιρλάντα, θα σας χαρίσω αυτή σήμερα... Σε όλους τους καλούς μου φίλους, στον καπετάνιο και στο πλήρωμα του πλοίου ! Βιτζέντζος Κορνάρος στο Ρέθυμνο, φρέσκια φρέσκια σπαρταράει !  
> 
> DSC03885.JPG


Ευχαριστουμε πολυ Θαναση...

----------


## noulos

> Και μιας και δεν μπορώ να περιμένω, μέχρι να τον βγάλω με την γιρλάντα, θα σας χαρίσω αυτή σήμερα... Σε όλους τους καλούς μου φίλους, στον καπετάνιο και στο πλήρωμα του πλοίου ! Βιτζέντζος Κορνάρος στο Ρέθυμνο, φρέσκια φρέσκια σπαρταράει !  
> 
> DSC03885.JPG


Γιατί δεν έβαζες μια φωνή να την ανάψουν;  :Razz: 
Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## φανούλα

> Γιατί δεν έβαζες μια φωνή να την ανάψουν; 
> Ευχαριστούμε!!!


Χαχαχαχαχα!!! Σωστός ο noulos!!!

Τώρα όσον αφορά το Θανασάκη μας που σήμερα γιορτάζει, να έχει ότι επιθυμεί, χρόνια του πολλά, με υγεία, χαρά και με πολλά ταξίδια :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!
Αφιερωμένη αυτή η φώτο εξαιρετικά για σένα...Πειραιάς 29-6-09!!! Αν σου λέει κάτι αυτή η ημερομηνία!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Θάνο Χρόνια Πολλά!!Ότι επιθυμείς!!Να είσαι πάντα υγιής και δυνατός και να έχεις πάντα χαρές στην ζωή σου!!*

P7240378.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Γιάννη και Φανούλα μου σας Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες σας ! Να είστε καλά και να έχετε επιτυχίες και χαρές στην ζωή σας !

----------


## nkr

Χρονια πολλα Θαναση να χαιρεσαι ολες σου οι επιθυμιες να βγουν αληθινες.Η παρακατω φωτο εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενη για σενα.

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την φωτογραφία και για τις Ευχές σου !

----------


## dokimakos21

*Ηρθε λοιπον η στιγμη να σου ευχυθω κ απο δω...*
*Χρονια Πολλα Θανο..!!Μια φωτο απο προχ8ες στο Ρεθυμνο..!!*
P1162113.JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ο Βιντσεντζος Κορναρος στις 11/1...
Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους λατρεις του βαποριου

----------


## opelmanos

*F/B Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος ...Η Ρεσεψιόν*
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73901

----------


## Thanasis89

Έχουν αλλάξει πολλά από τότε... Σ' Ευχαριστούμε Μάνο !

----------


## opelmanos

> Έχουν αλλάξει πολλά από τότε... Σ' Ευχαριστούμε Μάνο !


Απρίλιο του 2005 το ειχα ταξιδέψει για μία και μοναδική φορα από Βαθύ -Μυτιλήνη

----------


## magic

oraia i fotografia tis resepsion tou kornarou alla kati leipei...
o eksipiretikotatos kai xamogelastos pantas kurios dimitris

----------


## Melis7

> *Ηρθε λοιπον η στιγμη να σου ευχυθω κ απο δω...*
> *Χρονια Πολλα Θανο..!!Μια φωτο απο προχ8ες στο Ρεθυμνο..!!*
> P1162113.JPG


Κ-Α-Τ-Α-Π-Λ-Η-Κ-Τ-Ι-Κ-Η........ Τίποτα άλλο δεν λέω......

----------


## Melis7

Και μία από μένα για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου...

----------


## gpap2006

Δεξαμενίστηκε φέτος το χειμώνα?

----------


## Thanasis89

Έκανε την φετινή του ακινησία. Αλλά νομίζω πως δεν δεξαμενίστηκε.

----------


## φανούλα

Αφού Θανούλη με συγχωρείς για το λάθος μου στον Πρέβελη... πάρε τον Κορνάρο σου δωράκι που ήταν δίπλα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Φανούλα μου ! Να είσαι καλά !  :Wink:

----------


## frangie

> Έχω κλείσει πολλές ώρες στα καταστρώματα του Κορνάρου... Παρέα με υπέροχα παιδιά που το ταξιδεύουν... Δεν θα συγχωρούσα ποτέ τον εαυτό μου αν σε αυτές τις ώρες δεν είχα προλάβει να βγάλω μία φωτογραφία... Σ' εσάς παιδιά... Είσοδος στο "λιμάνι" των Αντικυθήρων... Ο ποιητής σαγηνεύει μέσα στον όρμο των Αντικυθήρων... 
> 
> DSC00737.jpg
> 
> Υ.Γ. Μπάμπη βοήθα... Πως λέγεται ο όρμος που βρίσκεται το λιμάνι τους ;


να εισαι καλα φιλε μου που φοτογραφισες το νησακι μου :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Χθες αργά το απόγευμα λίγα λεπτά πριν αρχίσει η βροχή. Για τον Thanasis89.

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Και απο τις βροχες,σε μια καλοκαιρια.Για τους Τhanasis89-Leo.

*100_0461.jpg

100_0464.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Leo και Μάνο σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες σας ! Να είστε καλά !

----------


## Melis7

> *Και απο τις βροχες,σε μια καλοκαιρια.Για τους Τhanasis89-Leo.
> 
> *100_0461.jpg
> 
> 100_0464.jpg


Καταπληκτικές λήψεις.....

----------


## Thanasis89

Cpt Μπάμπη Χρόνια Πολλά ! Σου εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο ! Ο Κορνάρος στην πρώτη του άφιξη στο Ρέθυμνο ! 

DSC01712.jpg

Μάρτιος 2009 - Σάββατο - 7.30 ώρα το πρωί !

----------


## cpt babis

> Cpt Μπάμπη Χρόνια Πολλά ! Σου εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο ! Ο Κορνάρος στην πρώτη του άφιξη στο Ρέθυμνο ! 
> 
> DSC01712.jpg
> 
> Μάρτιος 2009 - Σάββατο - 7.30 ώρα το πρωί !


Πανεμορφη και Ιστορικη!!!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Θανο!!!
Να σαι παντα καλα!!!!
Και οτι επιθυμεις!!!

----------


## vinman

*Θέλω να ευχηθώ στον φίλο μας τον cpt babis να είναι πάντα καλά,γεμάτος απο υγεία και ευτυχία!!
Χρόνια Πολλά με μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου αφήνοντας το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 17 Ιουνίου 2009!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76461

----------


## cpt babis

> *Θέλω να ευχηθώ στον φίλο μας τον cpt babis να είναι πάντα καλά,γεμάτος απο υγεία και ευτυχία!!
> Χρόνια Πολλά με μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου αφήνοντας το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 17 Ιουνίου 2009!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76461


Μανο μου σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις ευχες σου και για την υπεροχη φωτογραφια σου!!!!!
Να σαι παντα καλα!!!!
Και οτι επιθυμεις!!!!

----------


## Leo

Ευχές κι από μένα στον cpt babis, με τον απόπλου από τον Πειραιά την Τετάρτη 06.01.10

P1270849vkor.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

Yπεροχη !!!
Να σαι καλα καπτεν μου !!!
Και οτι επιθυμεις!!!!

----------


## vinman

*Χθές το απόγευμα λίγο πριν την είσοδο του στον Πειραιά!
Αφιερωμένη στους cpt babis,captain_nionios,Thanasis89 και στον φαντάρο μας sylver23!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76827

----------


## cpt babis

> *Χθές το απόγευμα λίγο πριν την είσοδο του στον Πειραιά!
> Αφιερωμένη στους cpt babis,captain_nionios,Thanasis89 και στον φαντάρο μας sylver23!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76827


Πανεμορφη !!!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Μανο !!!
Πραγματικο αρχοντοβαπορο ο Βιντσεντζος μας !!!
Να σαι παντα καλα !!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Ωραίος Μάνο ! Ακολουθεί απάντηση ! Ευχαριστώ !  :Wink:

----------


## konigi

Ξημέρωμα 14.02.2010 στο Ρέθυμνο!!! :Very Happy: 
IMG_0003.JPG
IMG_0004.JPG

----------


## vinman

*...για όλους τους θαυμαστές του πλοίου..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77118

----------


## mike_rodos

> Ξημέρωμα 14.02.2010 στο Ρέθυμνο!!!





> *...για όλους τους θαυμαστές του πλοίου..!*


Υπέροχες φώτο και από τους δύο... Το καράβι που έχω κάνει τα περισσότερα ταξίδια μου.... Στα υπέρ του για να το αγαπήσει ένας καραβολάτρης είναι η ευγενικότητα του πληρώματος, που δυστιχώς στις μέρες μας δεν την βρίσκεις..! Και όπως έχω αναφέρει και άλλη φορά το πλώριο μπαλκονάκι, κάτω από την γέφυρα... Μοναδικό σημείο για φωτογράφισει...

----------


## Thanasis89

Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες και από τους δύο ! Μάνο σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ (καθώς το θαυμάζω) ! ;-)

----------


## nautical96

Ο Βιντσεντζος Κορναρος στις 14/2/10 στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου
P2140397.JPG
αφιερωμένες στους:vinman,thanasis89,cpt babis,leo,konigi,nissos mykonos

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου ! Υπέροχη Θέα !  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Ο Βιντσεντζος Κορναρος στις 14/2/10 στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου
> P2140397.JPG
> αφιερωμένες στους:vinman,thanasis89,cpt babis,leo,konigi,nissos mykonos


*Σε ευχαριστώ!
Για σένα και τους captain_nionios,cpt babis,Thanasis89 και Sylver23!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77467

----------


## Thanasis89

Αχ ρε Μάνο ! Μου έχει λήψει, με τα ξενέρωτα που ταξιδεύω κατά καιρούς... Βάζε φωτιές εσύ... Και αν το ξαναδώ το Ηράκλειο από το καράβι...  :Very Happy:   :Wink: 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ !

----------


## dokimakos21

*Vitsentzos Kornaros-Εν πλω....*
PC181672.JPG

----------


## nautical96

αφου σας αρεσε πάρτε άλλη μια φωτο του κορναρου απο αλλη γωνια λήψης
P2140375.JPG
αφιερωμένη στους προλαλησαντες...

----------


## cpt babis

> Ο Βιντσεντζος Κορναρος στις 14/2/10 στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου
> P2140397.JPG
> αφιερωμένες στους:vinman,thanasis89,cpt babis,leo,konigi,nissos mykonos





> *Σε ευχαριστώ!
> Για σένα και τους captain_nionios,cpt babis,Thanasis89 και Sylver23!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77467


Yπεροχες !!!
Ευχαριστω ποολυ !!!
Να ειστε παντα καλα !!!

----------


## Highspeed 3

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες όλων σας.

----------


## Melis7

Μπράβο σε όλους σας παιδιά για τις όμορφες φώτο σας....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Μόλις έχει αναχωρήσει ΕΝ ΠΛΩ.
bintzetzos kornaros.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Mπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά πριν δύο εβδομάδες..!
Για τους φίλους του πλοίου,Thanasis89,cpt babis,captain_nionios,sylver23,nautical96 και Maroulis Nikos!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78931

----------


## cpt babis

Μανο τελεια η φωτογραφια το Κορναρου !!!
Να σαι παντα καλα !!!
Σε ευχαριστω !!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μανο all the money , γιατι ειναι και αγρια!!!

----------


## nautical96

μάνο σε ευχαρηστό πολύ!!!!αυτή για σένα...
P2140396.JPG
και στους: cpt babis,thanasis89,captain_nionios,leo,maroulis nikos...

----------


## speedrunner

Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σας παιδιά, δυστυχώς εγώ δεν έχω καταφέρει να τον φωτογραφίσω ακόμη στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου μιας και οι ώρες που έρχεται είναι νυχτερινές και καθιστούν αδύνατη την φωτογράφηση του!!! Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να περάσει με το φως την ημέρας για να μπορέσω να το φωτογραφήσω!!!!

----------


## Trakman

Ελπίζουμε και 'μεις φίλε speedrunner μαζί σου!! :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*Vintsentzos Kornaros-Σημερινη καθυστεριμενη αφιξη στον Πειραια...*
*Για ολους εσας...!*
*P2260156.JPG*

----------


## magic

o kornaros tha perasei simera apo sifno kai serifo logo atiximatos tou agiou georgiou

----------


## Naias II

Περιμένουμε το ρεπορτάζ.... :Cool:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Βγαλαμε εισητηρια και αυριο στις 6:00 το πρωι αναχωρηση απο Κισσαμο για Αντικυθηρα, Κυθηρα και αφιξη στο Γυθειο στις 12:15. Αναχωρηση στις 13:00 απο Γυθειο για Κυθηρα, Αντικυθηρα, Κισσαμο με αφιξη στις 19:15. Μακαρι να μην μας τα χαλασει η αφρικανικη σκονη οπως ακουγεται γιατι το ταξιδι με βαση το meteo προβλεπεται απολαυστικο με νοτιους-νοτιοδυτικους 7-8 μποφορ απο το μεσημερι και μετα!!! :Razz:

----------


## Rocinante

> Βγαλαμε εισητηρια και αυριο στις 6:00 το πρωι αναχωρηση απο Κισσαμο για Αντικυθηρα, Κυθηρα και αφιξη στο Γυθειο στις 12:15. Αναχωρηση στις 13:00 απο Γυθειο για Κυθηρα, Αντικυθηρα, Κισσαμο με αφιξη στις 19:15. Μακαρι να μην μας τα χαλασει η αφρικανικη σκονη οπως ακουγεται γιατι το ταξιδι με βαση το meteo προβλεπεται απολαυστικο με νοτιους-νοτιοδυτικους 7-8 μποφορ απο το μεσημερι και μετα!!!


 Μμμμμμμ ωραια ωρα αναχωρησης.
Οτι πρεπει για φωτογραφιες ανατολης  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## frangie

captain βγαλε σε παρακαλω καμια φοτο το νησακι μου(αντικυθηρα)

----------


## Thanasis89

Μπαίνουμε στα Αντικύθηρα... Και ο Κορνάρος έχει αρχίσει ήδη την πρυμνοδέτηση του... Για τον φίλο frangie και τον Nionio. Μια ιδέα για ότι δει... 

DSC00748.jpg

DSC00759.jpg

Μ' άρεσε πολύ αυτό το ταξίδι ! Πέρασα υπέροχα ! Εύχομαι το ίδιο και στον Διονύση !

----------


## malkostas

> Μπαίνουμε στα Κύθηρα... Και ο Κορνάρος έχει αρχίσει ήδη την πρυμνοδέτηση του... Για τον φίλο frangie και τον Nionio. Μια ιδέα για ότι δει... 
> 
> DSC00748.jpg
> 
> DSC00759.jpg
> 
> Μ' άρεσε πολύ αυτό το ταξίδι ! Πέρασα υπέροχα ! Εύχομαι το ίδιο και στον Διονύση !


Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες φίλε μου αλλά μάλλον είναι τα Αντικύθηρα... :Wink: 
Καλό ταξίδι και για τον Captain Nionio που μετά την Αδριατική θα κάνει και εγχώριο ταξιδάκι....περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες φίλε μου από την δύσκολη αυτή γραμμή! :Very Happy:

----------


## frangie

> Μπαίνουμε στα Κύθηρα... Και ο Κορνάρος έχει αρχίσει ήδη την πρυμνοδέτηση του... Για τον φίλο frangie και τον Nionio. Μια ιδέα για ότι δει... 
> 
> DSC00748.jpg
> 
> DSC00759.jpg
> 
> Μ' άρεσε πολύ αυτό το ταξίδι ! Πέρασα υπέροχα ! Εύχομαι το ίδιο και στον Διονύση !


φιλε μου μου εφτιαξες το βραδυ,σε ευχαριστω πολυ και μια διορθωση αυτο που δειχνεις ειναι αντικυθηρα και οχι κυθηρα

----------


## Thanasis89

Ναι το γνωρίζω παιδιά απλά είχα μια συζήτηση την στιγμή που πόσταρα και μπερδεύτηκα ! Όντως είναι τα Αντικύθηρα και αυτό το ταξίδι μου θύμησε νησιά και λιμάνια των προηγούμενων δεκαετιών !

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Θαναση σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για τις φωτογραφιες απο δικες σου αλλα και απο το syros observer ειδα τα Αντικυθηρα πρωτη φορα και απο τοτε ηταν ενας στοχος. Αυριο θα κανω οτι μπορω ελπιζω μονο να μην εχει την αφρικανικη σκονη γιατι δεν θα βγει τιποτα καλο.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Μμμμμμμ ωραια ωρα αναχωρησης.
> Οτι πρεπει για φωτογραφιες ανατολης


Μακαρι Roci αλλα γι'αυτο εχουμε δυο προυποθεσεις. Πρωτον να εχει καθαρη ατμοσφαιρα και δευτερον να εχει προλαβει το βαπορι να βγει απο τον κολπο του Καστελιου πριν ο ηλιος φτασει ψηλα αλλιως θα μας τον κρυβει το βουνο. Αν ολα πανε καλα τοτε θα δουμε και ανατολη και δυση!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μπορει λογω κακων καιρικων συνθηκων να μην βγαλαμε φωτογραφια ουτε την ανατολη ουτε τη δυση αλλα βγαλαμε σε καρε αυτο...

Kornaros_kyma_plwri_4_3_2010.JPG

Kornaros_kyma_plwri_4_3_2010_2.JPG

Kornaros_kyma_plwri_4_3_2010_3.JPG

Kornaros_kyma_plwri_4_3_2010_4.JPG

Kornaros_kyma_plwri_4_3_2010_5.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> Μπορει λογω κακων καιρικων συνθηκων να μην βγαλαμε φωτογραφια ουτε την ανατολη ουτε τη δυση αλλα βγαλαμε σε καρε αυτο...


Μπραβο Διονυση. Αυτες ειναι ομορφιες. Δεν ρωταω φυσικα αν το ευχαριστηθηκατε. Απο τις φωτο καταλαβαινω. Η χαρα του καραβολατρη :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Διονύση......*μαγικές φωτογραφίες*....!!!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

----------


## mike_rodos

Tέλειες φώτο Διονύση... Μπράβο...!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Το σκεφτόμουν σήμερα ! Λέω η πλώρη του Κορνάρου θα κάνει θαύματα και όντως έκανε ! Βέβαια, αν δεν είχαμε και τον Νιονιο ! Υπέροχες ! Και στα υπόλοιπα ταξίδια σου...

----------


## Nikos_V

Παιδια νομιζω οτι ολοι εχουμε την αλμυρα απο το σπρει στο προσωπο μας.Ευχαριστουμε Captain_Nionio :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να ειστε καλα παιδες δεν κανει τιποτα, για να μοιραζομαστε εμπειριες και εικονες ειμαστε εδω. Απλα θα ηθελα για αλλη μια φορα να ευχαριστησω δημοσιως τον καπετανιο Δημητρη Λαδα και το πληρωμα του για την υπεροχη φιλοξενια. :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ξυστα απο το βραχο!!!

Kornaros_deksia_vardiola_Antikythira_6_3_2010.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Για το φιλο frangie. Το υπεροχο λιμανι απο το νησακι του δια πλωρως Βιτσεντζου Κορναρου!!!

Kornaros_plwri_Antikythira_6_3_2010.JPG

Kornaros_plwri_Antikythira_6_3_2010_2.JPG

----------


## MYTILENE

> Για το φιλο frangie. Το υπεροχο λιμανι απο το νησακι του δια πλωρως Βιτσεντζου Κορναρου!!!
> 
> Kornaros_plwri_Antikythira_6_3_2010.JPG
> 
> Kornaros_plwri_Antikythira_6_3_2010_2.JPG


 Θα πώ κάτι για το οποίο ξέρω -πρίν το γράψω ακόμα- οτι θα υπάρξουν αντιδράσεις.Βγάζει ο φίλος Captain nionios 2 (ΔΥΟ) πολύ τέλειες φώτο από ένα νησάκι που βλέπουμε 1 στις 5,000 φώτο και δε λέει-κάνει ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ούτε ένα σχόλιο.Βάζουν 15,659 φώτο πλοίων από το ''ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ'' και τρελλένονται όλοι-άσε που μπαίνει μια φώτο στην 50 σελίδα πχ και μέχρι την 59 υπάρχουνσχόλια του τύπου:ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ,ΟΥΑΟΥ ΦΟΒΕΡΗ ΦΩΤΟ,ΤΡΕΛΛΑΘΗΚΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΦΩΤΟ,ΔΕ ΚΟΙΜΑΜΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΙΑ ΤΑ ΒΡΑΔΙΑ,ΕΠΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΛΚΟΟΛ,ΗΡΕΜΗΣΤΙΚΑ ΦΕΡΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΩ ΚΛΠ!!!!

Προσωπικά ευχαριστώ το φίλο για τις ωραίες φώτο από το νησάκι με του λιγοστούς ήρωες κατοίκους του.ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.

----------


## frangie

> Για το φιλο frangie. Το υπεροχο λιμανι απο το νησακι του δια πλωρως Βιτσεντζου Κορναρου!!!
> 
> Kornaros_plwri_Antikythira_6_3_2010.JPG
> 
> Kornaros_plwri_Antikythira_6_3_2010_2.JPG


captain το να πω ευχαριστω ειναι πολυ λιγο.πραγματικα τετοιες φοτο αξιζουν για να μαθαινουμαι την χωρα μας τον πειραια λιγο πολυ ολοι τον εχουμε δει

----------


## Rocinante

> Θα πώ κάτι για το οποίο ξέρω -πρίν το γράψω ακόμα- οτι θα υπάρξουν αντιδράσεις.Βγάζει ο φίλος Captain nionios 2 (ΔΥΟ) πολύ τέλειες φώτο από ένα νησάκι που βλέπουμε 1 στις 5,000 φώτο και δε λέει-κάνει ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ούτε ένα σχόλιο.Βάζουν 15,659 φώτο πλοίων από το ''ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ'' και τρελλένονται όλοι-άσε που μπαίνει μια φώτο στην 50 σελίδα πχ και μέχρι την 59 υπάρχουνσχόλια του τύπου:ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ,ΟΥΑΟΥ ΦΟΒΕΡΗ ΦΩΤΟ,ΤΡΕΛΛΑΘΗΚΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΦΩΤΟ,ΔΕ ΚΟΙΜΑΜΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΙΑ ΤΑ ΒΡΑΔΙΑ,ΕΠΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΛΚΟΟΛ,ΗΡΕΜΗΣΤΙΚΑ ΦΕΡΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΩ ΚΛΠ!!!!
> 
> Προσωπικά ευχαριστώ το φίλο για τις ωραίες φώτο από το νησάκι με του λιγοστούς ήρωες κατοίκους του.ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.


....και εκτος της ποιοτητας και σπανιοτητας των φωτογραφιων ειναι ευκαιρια και να γινει και συζητηση για τις συνθηκες που υπαρχουν στο αγνωστο αυτο λιμανι. Προσωπικα με επιασε δεος με το που ειδα που θα κανει μανουβρα.
Αλλα.....
Να σε καλα φιλε Διονυση.

----------


## Tsikalos

Με αυτό το καράβι έκανα ένα ταξίδι πήγαινε έλα στην  Κάρπαθο το 2000.
Μου άρεσε αρκετά. Δεν είχε την πολυτέλεια των τότε καραβιών Ηράκλειο-Πειραιά που χα συνηθίσει να ταξιδεύω αλλά ήταν πολύ καλό. Μου έκανε εντύπωση το δέσιμο στην κάσο, αλλά και το επιτυχημένο άγχος του πληρώματος για τη γρήγορη φόρτωση -εκφόρτωση του γκαράζ. Φαντάζομαι είναι πολύ πιο κουραστικό από το να αράζεις κάπου να φορτώνεις μια και καλή και μετά φτάνοντας να ξεφορτώνεις.

Η Κάσος ήταν το πρώτο λιμάνι που μου κανε τόσο πολύ εντύπωση το δέσιμο πλοίου σαν δυσκολία. Το δεύτερο που έχει χαραχθεί είναι το συγκεκριμένο νησάκι που δύσκολα βρίσκεις σε φωτογραφίες. Το 2003 με το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ. Ένα αυγουστιάτικο βράδυ πριν από το πανηγύρι με αρκετά ζόρικο καιρό -πιθανόν όχι τόσο όσο αυτό μας έδειξε ο καλός φίλος- μπήκαμε και σε αυτό το λιμάνι. Τα φώτα των σπιτών όλα αναμένα λες και είχανε γιορτή, ενώ το πλησίασμα στα κοφτερά βράχια και η μανούβρα σε έκανε να νιώθειες ασήμαντος και να κρατάσς την αναπνοή σου.
τιμή καιμ δόξα σε όσους κατοικούν σε αυτό το μέρος και στους ναυτικούς που προσεγγίζουν αυτό το λιμάνι. Από όσο ξέρω δεν υπάρχει άλλο πλοιο να προσεγγίζει τώρα εκει, έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## gpap2006

> Από όσο ξέρω δεν υπάρχει άλλο πλοιο να προσεγγίζει τώρα εκει, έτσι δεν είναι;


 Στα Αντικύθηρα προσεγγίζει και το ΠΟΡΦΥΡΟΥΣΣΑ κάποιες φορές, εκτός του ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΥ.

----------


## Tsikalos

πάλι καλά.
Ελπίζω να μη φτάνουμε την ίδια μέρα να χουμε 2 καράβια και όλη τη βδομάδα κανένα άλλο....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Για τον φιλο frangie. Μια μικρη παραλιουλα στη Μπουκα του λιμανιου των Αντικυθηρων και ο φαρος κατα την πρωινη αναχωρηση για Γυθειο. Στην επιστροφη ειχε 7 γεματα και σε πολλα σημεια 8 μποφορ. Φιλε frangie δε γνωριζω τι εκανε ο Πηγασος και το Μυρτιδιωτισσα αλλα ο καπτα Δημητρης Λαδας και ο Κορναρος νομιζω οτι πολυ δυσκολα δεν θα προσεγγισουν το λιμανι σας. Μιλαμε για εξαιρετικο μανουβραδορο ενω το βαπορι ακουει καλα!!! Η τριτη φωτογραφια για ολους εσας που ακουτε "καλημερα" και "καλησπερα" απο τα μεγαφωνα του βαποριου καθε φορα που αυτο προσεγγιζει το μικρο λιμανι σας. Ο καπετανιος σας λοιπον παντα με το τσιγαρο στην ωρα της μανουβρας.

Kornaros_Antikyhtira_mikri_paralia_4_3_2010.JPG

Kornaros_Antikythira_faros_4_3_2010.JPG

Kornaros_kapta_Dimitris_Ladas_Antikyhtira_4_3_2010.JPG

----------


## manos75

καλησπερα και απο εμενα.πραγματι οι φωτογραφιες του captain nionios ειναι αριστουργημα. ενα μεγαλο μπραβο που ειχαμε την χαρα να της δουμε απο μικρα νησια και αγονες γραμμες.να σαι καλα φιλε μου και να συνεχιζεις να μας δοιχνεις τετοιες φωτο. :Razz:

----------


## Tsikalos

Για την ιστορία πόσα άτομα/αυτοκίνητα κατέβηκαν; Η μήπως μόνο αλληλογραφία/δέματα...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δυστυχως δεν ημουν στην πρυμη να δω αλλα ο καταπελτης πρεπει να επεσε το πολυ για 1 λεπτο και μετα φυγαμε. Στα Κυθηρα εχρομενοι απο Γυθειο ξεφορτωσε γυρω στα 40-45 ατυοκινητα!!!

----------


## Tsikalos

Όχι άσκημα το Κύθηρα-Γύθειο...

Το ότι τόσο γρήγορα φύγατε από Αντικύθηρα δείχνει πόσο αναγκη έχει την επιδότηση ένα τέτοιο δρομολόγιο το χειμώνα.
Ακόμη και το καλοκαίρι εκείνο δε θυμάμαι να κατέβασε πάνω από 5 αυτοκίνητα, αλλά είχε ένα ψυγείο για παγωτό που οι νησιώτες υποδέχτηκαν με μεγάλη χαρά

----------


## Thanasis89

Μπράβο ρε Διονύση ! Μπράβο ! Σ' Ευχαριστούμε πολύ ! 
Ο καπτά Δημήτρης στην θέση του... Αμίλητος αλλά τόσο παραστικός να κάνει αυτό που αγαπά τόσο πολύ !

----------


## gpap2006

Λογικό είναι να μην έχει αμάξια για Αντικύθηρα ούτε το καλοκαίρι. Τί να το κάνεις το αμάξι εκεί που όλο το νησί είναι ένα χωριό? Έχω ακούσει πως το χειμώνα πλέον δεν μένουν ούτε 45 άτομα. Η Ανάφη και τα Κουφονήσια δηλαδή που έχουν από 250 το καθένα είναι ολόκληρες πολιτείες μπροστά στα Αντικύθηρα.

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ-Εισοδος στον Πειραια...*
*Για ολους εσας...!!*
*P2260158.jpg*

----------


## frangie

Σε υπερευχαριστω φιλε μου,παραλια ξηροποταμου,αυτες οι μνημες ειναι που με στοιριζουν στην αγχωτικη ζωη της τερατουπολης που ζω.πραγματι ολα τα δρομολογια ειναι τεταρτη-πεμπτη και την υπολοιπη βδομαδα,μονο γλαροι περνουν απο αντικυθηρα.πραγματι αυτο το πλοιο εχει αγαπηθει παρα πολυ απο τους λιγοστους κατοικους(30 περιπου)για την ευγενεια του πληρωματος και οτι με ολους τους καιρους παντα θα μπει στο <<λιμανι>>

----------


## speedrunner

> Σε υπερευχαριστω φιλε μου,παραλια ξηροποταμου,αυτες οι μνημες ειναι που με στοιριζουν στην αγχωτικη ζωη της τερατουπολης που ζω.πραγματι ολα τα δρομολογια ειναι τεταρτη-πεμπτη και την υπολοιπη βδομαδα,μονο γλαροι περνουν απο αντικυθηρα.πραγματι αυτο το πλοιο εχει αγαπηθει παρα πολυ απο τους λιγοστους κατοικους(30 περιπου)για την ευγενεια του πληρωματος και οτι με ολους τους καιρους παντα θα μπει στο <<λιμανι>>



Το χθεσινό δρομολόγιο του πλοίου για Κυκλάδες πραγματοποιήθηκε σήμερα το πρωί στις 08:00 απο Πειραιά, εξαιτίας  της καθυστέρησης που είχε το πλοίο λόγω απαγορευτικού, 
Αν και σήμερα είχα την ευκαιρία να φωτογραφήσω το πλοίο στην Φολέγανδρο δεν τα κατάφερα για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι ήμουν μέσα στο πλοίο.
Λίγο μετά της 8 περάσαμε τα φανάρια του Πειραιά με προορισμό την Μήλο που φτάσαμε λίγο μετά τις 13:00.

DSC02142.JPG

DSC02144.JPG

----------


## Leo

Αν δεν είχες αυτό το μπαλκόνι, πως θα φωοτγράφιζες αυτές τισ πανέμορφες εικόνες, που δεν τις έχουμε ξαναδεί?

----------


## Melis7

> Το χθεσινό δρομολόγιο του πλοίου για Κυκλάδες πραγματοποιήθηκε σήμερα το πρωί στις 08:00 απο Πειραιά, εξαιτίας  της καθυστέρησης που είχε το πλοίο λόγω απαγορευτικού, 
> Αν και σήμερα είχα την ευκαιρία να φωτογραφήσω το πλοίο στην Φολέγανδρο δεν τα κατάφερα για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι ήμουν μέσα στο πλοίο.
> Λίγο μετά της 8 περάσαμε τα φανάρια του Πειραιά με προορισμό την Μήλο που φτάσαμε λίγο μετά τις 13:00.
> 
> DSC02142.JPG
> 
> DSC02144.JPG


Καταπληκτικές φώτο..... Τώρα το είχαμε 2 σε 1.... Δλδ, και μέρα και από μέσα από το πλοίο.... Ευχαριστούμε για το ρεπορτάζ......

----------


## Thanasis89

Στην Κίσσαμο... Πέρυσι τέτοια εποχή ! Στον Nionio, στον vinman και σε όλο το πλήρωμα !

P3141908.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να σαι καλα ρε Θανο, ωραιες μνημες απο ενα ΣΠΑΝΙΟ ταξιδι Ρεθυμνο-Κισσαμο με εμας τους δυο και αλλον ενα επιβατη. Η αρχη του καλου για τη σχεση μας με τον Κορναρο!!!

----------


## vinman

Να'σαι καλά Θάνο...και εγώ εκεί ήμουν πάλι στην αρχή του ταξιδιού σας απο το Ρέθυμνο...αλλά κάτω και όχι πάνω όπως εσύ και ο Νιόνιος.. :Wink:

----------


## Giannis...

Καλημερα και καλο μηνα σε ολους. Οι φωτο ειναι απο την παραμονη του πλοιου στην πανεμορφη Αναφη. Αφιερωμενες σε ολους...

----------


## Giannis...

Και μια αποψη του χωριου απο το λιμανι...

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Β.ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ σήμερα στο λιμάνι του Αθηνιού!!!Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Thanasis89 που το λατρεύει το παπόρο αυτό αλλά κ στον vinman,Leo,giannisk88,MILTIADIS,Nissos Mykonos,dokimakos21,T.S.S. APOLLON,Nick Maroulis,diagoras κ σε πολλούς ακόμη.....Β.ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ σήμερα 06/04/2010!!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83320

----------


## Thanasis89

Να μια υπέροχη φωτογραφία από την Σαντορίνη από τα χέρια του πιο τρελού Ηρακλειώτη καραβολάτρη, τον οποίο και ευχαριστώ πολύ ! Να είσαι καλά Αρτέμη !

----------


## vinman

Γεια σου Αρτέμη με τα ωραία σου...!!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και θα σου ανταποδώσω σύντομα με ένα πλοίο που ξέρω ότι σου αρέσει... :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Καλημερα και καλο μηνα σε ολους. Οι φωτο ειναι απο την παραμονη του πλοιου στην πανεμορφη Αναφη. Αφιερωμενες σε ολους...


Σ'ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε μου σπανιες ληψεις, Ατρεμη επισης!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

O B.ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ μανουβράροντας για να δέσει στο λιμάνι του Αθηνιού στις 06-04-2010!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84253

----------


## vinman

*Μία αναχώρηση λίγο πριν το σούρουπο..!!
Για τους Captain_nionios,Thanasis89,Τrakman,Φανούλα και Artmios sintihakis!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84620

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Β.ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ......vinman,Captain Nionios,Thanasis 89,MILTIADI,giannisk88,dokimakos21,φανουλα.....θαυ  μάστε τον ποιητή να κάνει την γρήγορη του μανούβρα κ με δρόμο..μανούβρες τέτοιες που στις μέρες μας δεν τις βλέπουμε τόσο συχνά..μπορεί να φταίει ίσως κ το μέγεθος των βαποριών που κυκλοφορούν στις μέρες μας κ δεν έχουν την δυνατότητα να τις δούμε.......Αφιερωμένη!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84632

----------


## Thanasis89

Στροφές αλά καπτά Δημήτρης ! Τέλεια λήψη Αρτέμη... Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ !  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Από τον λιμενοβραχίονα που τώρα πια δεν μπορείς να πλησιάσεις ! Σε όλους του καλούς φίλους ! 

DSC00866.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Στο απίστευτο παρεάκι μας και στον Φώτη ! Στο Ρέθυμνο !

DSC01776.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Βιτσεντζος Κορναρος  
100.JPG 
Αφιερωμενη στους thanasis89,captain_nionios,vinman,artmios sintihakis

----------


## Stylianos

φανταστική photo,φίλε διαγορα! :Very Happy:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Φίλε μου diagoras σε ευχαριστώ κ ανταποδίδω με μιά φωτό του πλοίου αναχωρόντας απο την Σαντορίνη.Επίσης στον vinman,Thanasis89,dokimakos21,Leo,φανουλα,giannisk  88 k MILTIADI!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85325

----------


## vinman

*...για τους φανατικούς φίλους του πλοίου Thanasis89 και Captain_nionios!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85610

----------


## opelmanos

> *...για τους φανατικούς φίλους του πλοίου Thanasis89 και Captain_nionios!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85610


Μάνο αφού ανεβάζεις που ανεβάζεις τόσο ωραίες φωτό, γιατί δεν τις καταχωρείς κατευθείαν στην γκαλερύ ώστε να μην χάνονται?

----------


## Thanasis89

Έχω ένα πράγμα μόνο να πω... Ευχαριστώ πολύ κ. Μανώλη ! Να είστε καλά !  :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

Αύριο το πλοίο δεν θα τροποποιήσει το δρομολόγιο του και έτσι αντί να αναχωρήσει στις 16:00 απο Ανάφη θα φύγει στις 08:30 (αμέσως μετά την άφιξή του δηλαδή) για Σαντορίνη - Ίο - Σίκινο - Φολέγανδρο - Μήλο και άφιξη στον Πειραια στις 21:30, και αναχώρηση στις 23:30 για το δρομολόγιο προς τα Κύθηρα αντι στις 15:00 της επομένης. Αυτό γίνεται για να προλάβει να φύγει απο τον Πειραιά πριν τις 12:00 όπου αρχίζει η απεργία!!!!

----------


## nautical96

> *...για τους φανατικούς φίλους του πλοίου Thanasis89 και Captain_nionios!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85610


απίθανη φωτό!!!!!!!
άλλη μια μαγιευτική εικόνα απο έναν απο τους καλύτερους φωτογράφους πλοίων  στο nautilia.gr

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να σαι καλα ρε Μανο, υπεροχη φωτογραφια!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Μετά απο 5 μήνες παρουσίας του Βιτσέντζου Κορναρού στην γραμμή των Κυκλάδων επιτέλους οι πρώτες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου στην Φολέγανδρο με το φως του ήλιου. Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου!!!!

DSC02165.JPG

DSC02172.JPG

DSC02174.JPG

DSC02177.JPG

DSC02179.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εξαιρετικα ποιοτικες και πολυ συλλεκτικες να σαι καλα φιλε μου. Για αλλη μια φορα ο ακουραστος Κορναρος και ο καπτα Δημητρης προσεγγισαν καποιo παραγκωνισμενο νησι του Αιγαιου!!!

----------


## speedrunner

ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ
Πειραιάς 24.04.2010

Το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ, μετά την ανακοίνωση της Π.Ν.Ο. για απεργία στις 26.04.2010 - 06:00 μέχρι 24.04.2010 - 06:00 θα πραγματοποιήσει το προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο της 26.04.2010 ΑΝ. 19:30 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ - ΜΗΛΟ - ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟΣ - ΣΙΚΙΝΟΣ - ΙΟΣ - ΘΗΡΑ - ΑΝΑΦΗ και επιστροφη, με την λήξη της απεργίας ως εξής:
*ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ (ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ 27.04.2010 - 06:00)* ΜΗΛΟΣ (ΑΦ.11:00 - ΑΝ.11:30) ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟΣ (ΑΦ.13:30 - ΑΝ.13:45) - ΣΙΚΙΝΟΣ (ΑΦ.14:25 - ΑΝ.14:40) ΙΟΣ (ΑΦ.15:05 - ΑΝ.15:20) - ΘΗΡΑ(ΑΦ.16:40 - ΑΝ.17:10) - ΑΝΑΦΗ(ΑΦ.18:45 - ΑΝ.19:00) - ΘΗΡΑ(ΑΦ.20:30 - ΑΝ.21:00) - ΙΟΣ(ΑΦ.22:30 - 22:50) - ΣΙΚΙΝΟΣ(ΑΦ.23:10 - ΑΝ.23:25) - ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟΣ(ΑΦ. 28.04.2010-00:05 - ΑΝ.00:20) - ΜΗΛΟΣ(ΑΦ.02:20 - ΑΝ.02:50) - *ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ ΑΦΙΞΗ 08:00.*

----------


## sparti

παιδια σορυ στα κυθηρα δεν παει ?

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος σε αναχώρηση του απο Σαντορίνη στις 20/04/2010. Χαρισμένες σε speedrunner, Captain_Nionios, Thanasis89, vinman, opelmanos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. Αύριο η συνέχεια :Razz:  

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 01 20-04-2010.jpg

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 02 20-04-2010.jpg

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 03 20-04-2010.jpg

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 04 20-04-2010.jpg

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 05 20-04-2010.jpg

----------


## nautical96

πολύ ωραίες όλες η παραπώνω φωτό σας!!!!

----------


## koukou

Έξω από την φλέβα προσπέραση του βάπορα  πουρνό  πουρνό  πορεία το μεγάλο λιμάνι!!! 
DSC01077.JPG
DSC01078.JPG
DSC01079.JPG
DSC01080.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Υποσχέθηκα τη συνέχεια του πλοίου στη Σαντορίνη. Χαρισμένες σε speedrunner, Captain_Nionios, Thanasis89, vinman, opelmanos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 06 20-04-2010.jpg

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 07 20-04-2010.jpg

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 08 20-04-2010.jpg

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 09 20-04-2010.jpg

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 10 20-04-2010.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ. Ο Κορναρος στην ομορφη Σαντορινη με θεα το ηφαιστειο. Δεν ειχαμε δει τετοιες εικονες, σ'ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.

----------


## dokimakos21

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ-Εισοδος στο λιμανι του Πειραια...!
Για ολους εσας...!
P2260160.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

VITSENTZOS KORNAROS στον πειραια

IMG_0402.JPG

Ειδικη αφιερωση στο thanasis 89

----------


## Thanasis89

Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος di notte...  Σημερινή !

DSC06826.jpg

Στους Trakman, Vinman και Nikos_V καθώς και στο πλήρωμά του !

----------


## Trakman

ΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΡΓΗΜΑ!!!!!!!:shock: Να πηγαίνεις πιο συχνά στο λιμάνι βράδυ...!! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Συμφωνώ με τον Γιώργο!!
Εκπληκτική Θάνο...άξιζε η βολτούλα στο Ρέθυμνο by night!!*

----------


## nautical96

> Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος di notte...  Σημερινή !
> 
> DSC06826.jpg
> 
> Στους Trakman, Vinman και Nikos_V καθώς και στο πλήρωμά του !


εκπληκτική η νυκτερινή *λήψη*!!!!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια Θανο....τρομερη νυχτερινη ληψη...!Αριστουργημα!

----------


## Giannis...

> Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος di notte...  Σημερινή !
> 
> DSC06826.jpg
> 
> Στους Trakman, Vinman και Nikos_V καθώς και στο πλήρωμά του !


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Θανάση... πολύ ωραία φώτο.. αλλά σε έχουμε χάσει τον τελευταίο καιρό...

----------


## DeepBlue

Αναχώρηση απο το μεγάλο λιμάνι.Για όλους τους φίλους του. P1030113.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Πριν τρία τέταρτα περίπου ! Φρεσκότατη ! 

DSC06840.jpg

Στο καπτα Δημήτρη, στο πλήρωμα και στους καλούς φίλους !  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παμε σε μια φωτο που το βαπορι ειναι κατα 15 χρονια πιο φρεσκο, δηλαδη το 1995, μετα την μετασκευη που του εγινε.Για να θυμησω εκλεισε το μισο πανω γκαραζ και μπηκαν καμπινες,που δεν ειχε, και εγινε μια προεκταση του πρυμνιου ντεκ.Τη μετασκευη ειχε αναλαβει τοτε το γραφειο του Γρηγορη Ψαροματη.
Το πλοιο ειχε ερθει στο τελος του καλοκαιριου του 1994 και μολις ηρθε ταξιδεψε εντελως αμετασκευαστο με τα χρωματα της p&o προχειρα σβησμενα.

film (389).jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

¶λλη μια συλλεκτική φωτογραφία από τον ειδικό του είδους, ΒΕΝ  :Very Happy: 
Σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Ενα νεο που μολις εμαθα.
Ειχα γραψει παλαιοτερα οτι το πλοιο αυτο μαζι με το Σαμοθρακη ηταν τυχερα που ηλθαν εδω και δεν υπεστησαν την αθλια μετασκευη των αλλων δυο αδελφων.
Πλεον ο Βιντσεντζος Κορναρος ειναι το μονο απο τα τεσσερα που ταξιδευει.
Το Σαμοθρακη ξερουμε που ειναι. Τα αλλα δυο ανηκαν στην Μαροκινη COMANAV η οποια μεσα σε τρεις μηνες εστειλε 3 πλοια της στο Alang.
Το τριτο βεβαια δεν ειναι αλλο απο το..... Peter Pan.....  :Sad:

----------


## Thanasis89

Τα είχαν κακοποιήσει αυτά τα πλοία ! Δυστυχώς έχασαν κάτι από την ιδιαίτερη ομορφιά τους... 
Είμαι πραγματικά χαρούμενος που διατηρείται τόσο καλά το ένα από τα δύο που έχουμε στην Ελλάδα και ειδικά στην Κρήτη. Κάθε φορά που μπαίνω μέσα του νιώθω σαν το σπίτι μου και είναι πραγματικά μαγικό ! 
Εύχομαι μέσα από την καρδιά μου να το χαιρόμαστε για αρκετά χρόνια ! Τα ψωμιά του ΔΕΝ τα έχει φάει σε πείσμα πολλών και μακάρι πολλά σύγχρονα πλοία να είχαν το ταξίδεμα αυτού του γίγαντα... 

Αναχώρισή του από το Ρέθυμνο !

DSC06850.jpg

Το ταξίδι με τον Κορνάρο είναι ταξίδι στον χρόνο... Στις εποχές που η ανθρωπότητα ζούσε με λιγότερο άγχος και πίεση...

----------


## DeepBlue

Σημερινή αναχώρηση και στο βάθος ο Βενιζέλος... P1030725.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

το πλοιο απο κινηση στις κυκλαδες, πως παει?

----------


## marsant

Πολυ λιγα πραγματα,ξεκοτσαριστα μονο και αυτα για Σικινο-Φολεγανδρο.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Η ιδανικη γραμμη του βαποριου ειναι μια. Κασο-Καρπαθια μεσω Κυκλαδων. Σε αυτη τη γραμμη πηγαινε 17.5-18 οντας λιγο πιο αργο απο το Πρεβελης αλλα ειναι ενα βαπορι πολυ καλο στη μανουβρα πραγμα ιδιαιτετα σημαντικο γι'αυτα τα λιμανια. Την ΑΝΕΚ ομως φαινεται τη συμφερει στην παρουσα γραμμη του οποτε δεν το βλεπω να πηγαινει στη γραμμη που αγαπηθηκε οσο κανενα. Τελος γνωμη μου ειναι οτι θα μπορουσε ΑΝΕΤΟΤΑΤΑ να βοηθησει τη γραμμη της Ικαροσαμιας μιας που τοσο καιρο κανενας δεν αξιοθηκε να βαλει δευτερο βαπορι εκει. Εχει ολα τα καλα του κοσμου. Πολλους κοινοχρηστος χωρους σε σαλονια και υπεροχες παλιες τεραστιες αεροπορικες με εδρανο για τα ποδια, αρκετες καμπινες, μεγαλα και καθαρα εξωτερικα καταστρωματα, τεραστιο πλωριο μπαλκονι, ικανοποιητικο γκαραζ, πολυ καλη συμπεριφορα στη θαλασσα λογω των stabilizers, αριστη κατασταση στη μηχανη (ο εξαιρετικος Α' μηχανικος ειναι μεσα απο το '94 !!!), καλη μανουβρα και χαμηλη καταναλωση... Σιγουρα δεν θα ηταν αναβαθμιση αλλα ενα καλο προσωρινο "δευτερο" πλοιο για μια γραμμη που διψα για δευτερο βαπορι. Βεβαια κανεις δεν ειναι χαζος ωστε να ανταγωνιζεται τον εαυτο του!!! Βλεπε HSW-ΛΑΝΕ-ΑΝΕΚ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος στον Πειραιά στις 28/05/2010. :Razz:  

ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 12.jpg

ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 13.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

> Πολυ λιγα πραγματα,ξεκοτσαριστα μονο και αυτα για Σικινο-Φολεγανδρο.



Μπα για Σίκινο και Φολέγανδρο δεν είχε τίποτα ( απο φορτηγά), είχε 3 για Μήλο, 5 για Ίο και 17 για Σαντορίνη ( απο 7 εως 16 μέτρα)

----------


## marsant

> 17 για Σαντορίνη ( απο 7 εως 16 μέτρα)


Συνηθως φερνει εδω απο 5 εως 10 το Κορναρος,μαλλον δεν ειχαν χωρο οι αλλοι.Τετοιους αριθμους (17+) φερνει το Πρεβελης και το Blue Star 1 που την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα ειχε φερει 24(!).

----------


## opelmanos

> Το Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος στον Πειραιά στις 28/05/2010. 
> 
> ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 12.jpg
> 
> ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 13.jpg


 Το καημένο το corsaki του σπάσανε το τζάμι :Sad:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μανο δεν νομιζω να του σπασανε το τζαμι, απλα το εβαλαν για να μην ταλαιπωρει ο ηλιος τους πισω επιβατες.

----------


## Thanasis89

Φωτογραφία που ήθελα καιρό τώρα να βγάλω, αλλά οι συνθήκες δεν το επέτρεπαν... Χαρισμένη σε όλους ανεξαιρέτως ! 

DSC07038.jpg

Και φυσικά στον καπετάνιο και στο πλήρωμα !

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γεια σου ρε Θανο, πραγματικα υπεροχη φωτογραφια με καθαρη ατμοσφαιρα και πολυ ομορφο συνδιασμο του βαπορα και της Fortezza!!! Να σαι καλα, απο τις ωραιοτερες και πιο ευρυματικες φωτογραφιες του θεματος.

----------


## Trakman

> Φωτογραφία που ήθελα καιρό τώρα να βγάλω, αλλά οι συνθήκες δεν το επέτρεπαν... Χαρισμένη σε όλους ανεξαιρέτως ! 
> 
> DSC07038.jpg
> 
> Και φυσικά στον καπετάνιο και στο πλήρωμα !


Φωτογραφία καρτ-ποστάλ για το βαπόρι και το Ρέθυμνο!!!! ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ ρε Θάνο!!!! Μπράβο!!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Φωτογραφία που ήθελα καιρό τώρα να βγάλω, αλλά οι συνθήκες δεν το επέτρεπαν... Χαρισμένη σε όλους ανεξαιρέτως ! 
> 
> DSC07038.jpg
> 
> Και φυσικά στον καπετάνιο και στο πλήρωμα !


*Θάνο είναι αριστούργημα η φωτογραφία σου!!! Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Γιώργο ότι είναι Καρτ-Ποστάλ και για το βαπόρι και για το Ρέθυμνο!! Να 'σαι καλά!*

----------


## dokimakos21

> Φωτογραφία που ήθελα καιρό τώρα να βγάλω, αλλά οι συνθήκες δεν το επέτρεπαν... Χαρισμένη σε όλους ανεξαιρέτως ! 
> 
> DSC07038.jpg
> 
> Και φυσικά στον καπετάνιο και στο πλήρωμα !


*Φίλε πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.!*

----------


## DimitrisT

31/5 έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά
DSCF4823.jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

Τέλεια φωτογραφία κατέυθείαν για τουριστικό οδηγό η φωτογραφία από το Ρέθυμνο!!!. Μπράβο Θανάση..

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Η φωτογραφια απο το Ρεθυμνο ειναι τελεια για καρτ-ποσταλ.Μπραβο Θαναση...... :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*...σήμερα στον Πειραιά....για τους φίλους Captain_nionios,Thanasis89,Sylver23!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93233

----------


## Thanasis89

Δίνοντας ζωή στα Κύθηρα ! Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο... Μπράβο σου !  :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γεια σου ρε Μανο με τα ωραια σου, ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση!!!

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φανατικούς θαυμαστές του Κορνάρου Captain_nionios,Thanasis89,Sylver23!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93475

----------


## vinman

*...και άλλη μία...!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93864

----------


## xidianakis

> Φωτογραφία που ήθελα καιρό τώρα να βγάλω, αλλά οι συνθήκες δεν το επέτρεπαν... Χαρισμένη σε όλους ανεξαιρέτως ! 
> 
> DSC07038.jpg
> 
> Και φυσικά στον καπετάνιο και στο πλήρωμα !


υπεροχη! αλλα σχολια δε χρειαζοται....

----------


## Trakman

Για τον Thanasis89!

Trakakis_P6232457.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Γιώργαρε ξέρεις τι ήθελα... Την φωτογραφία που έβγαλα πριν λίγο καιρό να την έβγαζες εσύ, ξέρεις με τον Κορνάρο και την Φορτέτζα... Για ευνόητους λόγους αυτό ! Μην αφήσεις ποτέ την φωτογραφία ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ !

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ω ρε μαγκα μου χρωματα!!! Αψογη Γιωργο.

----------


## gnikles

> Για τον Thanasis89!
> 
> Trakakis_P6232457.jpg


 ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ ΛΗΨΗ!!!!Η ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ Η ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ :Very Happy:

----------


## nikos_kos

μιαζει πολυ με το romilda

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Βιντσεντζος Κορναρος*...Πειραιας αποπλους 12-7-2010. 
DSCN2688.jpg

DSCN2694.jpg

DSCN2695.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON. Ευχαριστούμεεεεεεεεεεεε :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Αναχώρηση από Πειραιά...
Για τους Τhanasis89, Captain Nionios, TSS APOLLON, gnikles, pantelis2009

Trakakis_P7092512.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Eυχαριστώ φίλε Trakman. Θα ανταποδώσω σε άλλο θέμα σύντομα. :Razz:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος στο Ρέθυμνο το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε..!
Αφιερωμένη στους Thanasis89, Trakman, Captain_Nionios, στον ύπαρχο του πλοίου και σε όλο το πλήρωμά του!*
P7176504.JPG

----------


## combra

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Ο ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ ανοικτά από το λιμάνι της Αγίας Πελαγίας Κυθήρων.


Μια λήψη η οποία έλειπε από το forum.

----------


## combra

¶λλη μία λήψη από το πλώριο μπαλκόνι του ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΥ κατά την είσοδό του στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 16/07/2010 09:30

----------


## nautical96

> ¶λλη μία λήψη από το πλώριο μπαλκόνι του ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΥ κατά την είσοδό του στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 16/07/2010 09:30


η πιο ωραία έστηση ενός καραβολάτρη!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Αφιερωμένη στους Thanasis89 & Captain Nionos που σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες μου το λατρεύουν.
¨Εξω από τη Μυτιλήνη με φόντο τα Τουρκικά παράλια και τα Τουρκικά βουνά χιονισμένα.
Πορεία πρός Λήμνο έτος 2004.
Pict2004087.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ ! Για ακόμα μία φορά φωτογραφία ντοκουμέντο... Επιφυλάσσομαι...  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος.. σημερινή απογευματινή αναχώρηση απο Πειραιά..
P7281723.jpg

----------


## captain

Φίλε giorgos πολύ όμορφη η φωτογραφία του ποιητή.... :Wink: !!
Μία ακόμα, αρκετά πιο μακρινή σε ένα περασμά του έξω από τα Κύθηρα...για σένα και για όλους τους φίλους... :Very Happy: 

DSCN3693.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Είσοδο του Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος έχθές το πρωΐ στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, Captain Nionos, Nissos Mykonos, captain, giorgos...., nikosnasia, nautical96, Trakman & combra :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 14 13-08-2010.jpg

ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 15 13-08-2010.jpg

ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 16 13-08-2010.jpg

ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 17 13-08-2010.jpg

ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 18 13-08-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η συνέχεια. Χαρισμένη σε T.S.S. APOLLON, laz94, _Ben Bruce, proussos, polykas, ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ, ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ, Καρολος και όσους προαναφέρω.._ 

_ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 21 13-08-2010.jpg

ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 22 13-08-2010.jpg

ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 24 13-08-2010.jpg

ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 25 13-08-2010.jpg

ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 27 13-08-2010.jpg_

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Αφιερωμένη στους Thanasis89 & Captain Nionos που σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες μου το λατρεύουν.
> ¨Εξω από τη Μυτιλήνη με φόντο τα Τουρκικά παράλια και τα Τουρκικά βουνά χιονισμένα.
> Πορεία πρός Λήμνο έτος 2004.
> Pict2004087.jpg


Τουτη ειναι φωτογραφια, ο αγαπημενος μας ποιητης σε παλια και αγαπημενα λιμερια του!!! Να σαι καλα!!!

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Φεύγει από το Ρέθυμνο ο Κορνάρος!!

http://www.goodnet.gr/index.php?id=5,38605,0,0,1,0

----------


## Tsikalos

Φυσικά όχι ευχάριστο νέο.
Νομίζω ότι η εταιρία προσπάθησε να βοηθήσει πάντως.
Από το site φαίνεται ότι το θέμα της ακτοπλοϊκής σύνδεσης θα γίνει προϊόν προεκλογικής αντιπαράθεσης.

----------


## Leo

> .................................
> Από το site φαίνεται ότι το θέμα της ακτοπλοϊκής σύνδεσης *θα γίνει προϊόν προεκλογικής αντιπαράθεσης*.


Για μένα,  αν αυτό που ανφέρει ο φίλος Τσίκαλος υπάρξει, είναι σίγουρο ότι ούτε μετά τις εκλογές θα υπάρξει πλοίο. Το θέμα δεν είναι εκλογικό ούτε βαμμένο με χρώμα! Αλλού είναι η αιτία.

----------


## Tsikalos

το σχετικό link που με έκανε να το σκεφτώ αυτό.
http://www.goodnet.gr/index.php?id=30,38551,0,0,1,0

Ας ελπίσουμε ό,τι κάποια καλύτερη λύση θα βρεθεί για το θέμα.

----------


## manos75

τελικα δεν αξιζει να εχει πλοιο το ρεθυμνο και καλα κανει η εταιρεια και το αποσυρει.και με την ανεκ τα ιδια κανανε και εφυγε η ανεκ απο το ρεθυμνο.ελαχιστη επιβατικη κινηση και γκρινια οτι τα πλοια που εστελνε η εταιρεια δεν τους κανανε.ε ας πανε μια ωρα δρομο στα χανια να ταξιδεουν οι ρεθυμνιοτες οι εξυπνοι και μαγκες.και το πλοιο πηγαινε και εθελοντικα.δηλαδη εκει στο ρεθυμνο τι σκατα θελουν να τους στειλουν κανενα ελυρος η κανενα χαισπιντ για να ειναι ευχαριστημενοι.το πλοιο λεγανε ειναι σαραβαλο και για τη μας περνανε εμας ε τωρα αντε γειαααααααα.

----------


## panthiras1

Ένα διάστημα πήγαινε το χαισπιντ και κάποιο άλλο διάστημα το Αίολος. Αποσύρθηκαν και τα δύο.
Όμως αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι το Ρέθυμνο δεν δικαιούται απ' ευθείας σύνδεση με Πειραιά.
Το πρόβλημα για μένα είναι ότι όσο τα Χανιά έχουν καλύτερα πλοία οι Ρεθυμιώτες θα τα προτιμούν μιά και είναι πολύ κοντά στην Σούδα.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για τον Thanasis89 που σήμερα έχει τα γενέθλια του!
Θάνο Χρόνια σου Πολλά! Να τα εκατοστήσεις! Ότι επιθυμείς και πάντα με υγεία!*

P8131990.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Νιssos Mykonos  Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια  τραβηγμενη απο υπεροχη γωνια ληψης!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' Ευχαριστω πολυ Γιαννη ! Να εισαι καλα ! Υπεροχη φωτογραφια...  :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ-Σήμερα εν πλω για Κύθηρα.!*
*Για τον Thanasis89,Leo,Captain Nionios,Trakman,Vinman..!*
*P9053690.jpg*

----------


## Thanasis89

Φώτη Σ' Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ ! Μας έχεις αφιερώσει υπέροχες φωτογραφίες ! Μπράβο σου ! Να είσαι καλά...

----------


## Markosm

Tο Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος βγαίνοντας από το λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου στις 22-08-10 για Κύθηρα Πειραιά.

----------


## Markosm

Και άλλη μία πιο κοντινή την ίδια μέρα στο Ρέθυμνο.

----------


## Markosm

Aκουσα ότι στις 12-09-10 θα είναι και η τελευταία αναχώρηση του Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος από το Ρέθυμνο , το κόβει το Ρέθυμνο λόγω μικρής κίνησης. Θα παραμείνει στην Κίσσαμο.Καημένο Ρεθυμνάκι μόνο τα bulk με τις ζωοτροφές και το τουριστικό πειρατικό σου μείνανε...!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Aκουσα ότι στις 12-09-10 θα είναι και η τελευταία αναχώρηση του Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος από το Ρέθυμνο , το κόβει το Ρέθυμνο λόγω μικρής κίνησης. Θα παραμείνει στην Κίσσαμο.Καημένο Ρεθυμνάκι μόνο τα bulk με τις ζωοτροφές και το τουριστικό πειρατικό σου μείνανε...!


*Φίλε Μάρκο το ίδιο το Ρέθυμνο διώχνει (έδιωξε στην ουσία) το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος.. Το πλοίο δεν στηριζόταν από το Ρέθυμνο και η εταιρεία καλώς πράττει (προσωπική μου άποψη πάντα) να σταματήσει τις προσεγγίσεις... Εδώ μάλιστα μπορείς να δεις το σχετικό άρθρο που βρήκε ο φίλος Tsikalos, πριν από κάποιες βδομάδες.*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> *ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ-Σήμερα εν πλω για Κύθηρα.!*
> *Για τον Thanasis89,Leo,Captain Nionios,Trakman,Vinman..!*
> *P9053690.jpg*



Φωτη παρα πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια φιλε. Εξαιρετικα ομορφα χρωματα και πολυ βαπορισιο προφιλ, να σαι καλα!!!

----------


## Markosm

Εχεις δίκιο φίλε Nissos Mykonos ,απλά δεν το προτίμησε ο Ρεθεμνιώτης λόγω των 12:30 ωρών που έκανε μέσω Κηθύρων και λόγω του ανταγωνισμού στα Χανιά και στο Ηράκλειο με τις πολύ καλές τιμές -ιδιαίτερα στα ημερήσια δρομολόγια -και τα πολύ καλύτερα και νεότερα πλοία (π.χ Ελυρος και Palace) .Βέβαια αν εγώ έφευγα κάποια Κυριακή από το Ρέθυμνο, με το Βιτσέντζος θα έφευγα όπως έκανα πέρυσι,να δούμε λίγο και το Διακόφτι τη νύχτα από τον καθρέπτη κοιτάζοντας την πλώρη του Βιτσεντζος...

----------


## yoR

Δε συμφωνώ πως το έδιωξε το Ρέθυμνο το πλοίο. Το δρομολόγιο που εκτελούσε ήταν που το καταδίκασε, που το δρομολόγιο το επέλεξε η εταιρεία, που η εταιρεία είναι θυγατρική μιας άλλης εταιρείας, που η άλλη εταιρεία είναι κέρβερος στα Χανιά, που τα Χανιά είναι μία ώρα και απόσταση από το Ρέθυμνο, που συν 7-8 ώρες το ταξίδι με το πλοίο ΕΛΥΡΟΣ της μητρικής έιναι 9+ ωρίτσες, που ΠΟΥ θα βρείς απλούς επιβάτες να είναι τόσο πορωμένοι ώστε να το αγνοήσουν αυτό. Γενικά οι καιροί αλλάζουν και όλα είναι βάσει του κέρδους. Για αυτό αναπολώ το 80!

----------


## alekoskit

Γνωρίζει κανείς λεπτομέρειες για τη βλάβη στο Κορνάρο; Εκτός από μία ανακοίνωση στο www.kythira.info δεν έχω βρει κάτι άλλο.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Γνωρίζει κανείς λεπτομέρειες για τη βλάβη στο Κορνάρο; Εκτός από μία ανακοίνωση στο www.kythira.info δεν έχω βρει κάτι άλλο.


Διάβασε *εδώ*

----------


## gpap2006

Έκανε δοκιμαστικό πριν λίγο. Αύριο μεσημέρι ξεκινά δρομολόγια για Κύθηρα. :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Να το δούμε εχθές μέσα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 01 13-09-2010.jpg

----------


## Joyrider

Πολύ ωραίο πλοίο και περιποιημένο.Μπράβο τους που το έχουν σε τέτοια κατάσταση.

----------


## DimitrisT

Είσοδος του Κορνάρου στο λιμάνι της Χίου
19817990.jpg
copyright : xiotis (panoramio -Goggle Earth)
πηγή : panoramio -Goggle Earth

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απο Κυθηρα για Αντικυθηρα στις 4/3/2010 με 7αρι, τοπικα 8αρι και με μεγαλο υψος κυματος, γαρμποπουνεντες γαρ!!! 


Kornaros_kyma_2_plwri_4_3_2010.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Εντυπωσιακή λήψη Διονύση!!! Αναμφίβολα θα πέρασες ωραία...!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως είπε και ο φίλος Trakman, πρέπει να πέρασες αρκετά καλάαααααααα φίλε Captain_Nionios :Wink: .
*Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος.....22/09/2010* στον Πειραία την ώρα που κάνει μαμ:roll:.
Χαρισμένη σε Trakman, Captain_Nionios, DimitrisT, Joyrider, gpap2006, mike_rodos....και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. 

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 30 22-09-2010.jpg

----------


## express naias

Εγώ το χάρηκα που δεν πιάνει πια Ρέθυμνο.  Είχα διαβάσει σε τοπική εφημερίδα τα χειρότερα για αυτό το πλοίο. Παραπονιόντουσαν λέει οι κάτοικοι ότι δεν είχε κυλιόμενες σκάλες, ότι ήταν βρώμικο και ότι ενώ οι γειτονικοί νομοί εξοπλίζονται ολοένα και περισσότερο με πλωτά παλάτια, τους έφεραν αυτό. "Αμαύρωση για τον τόπο". Ας πηγαίνουν στους γειτονικούς νομούς λοιπόν, μέχρι να δρομολογηθεί κάτι καλύτερο (χωρίς να θέλω να θίξω κανέναν Κρητικό...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ). Ακολουθούν κάτι φωτογραφίες του Κορνάρου απ' την ολιγοήμερη παραμονή μου στο Ρέθυμνο πέρσι το Πάσχα.

----------


## Trakman

> Εγώ το χάρηκα που δεν πιάνει πια Ρέθυμνο.  Είχα διαβάσει σε τοπική εφημερίδα τα χειρότερα για αυτό το πλοίο. Παραπονιόντουσαν λέει οι κάτοικοι ότι δεν είχε κυλιόμενες σκάλες, ότι ήταν βρώμικο και ότι ενώ οι γειτονικοί νομοί εξοπλίζονται ολοένα και περισσότερο με πλωτά παλάτια, τους έφεραν αυτό. "Αμαύρωση για τον τόπο". Ας πηγαίνουν στους γειτονικούς νομούς λοιπόν, μέχρι να δρομολογηθεί κάτι καλύτερο (χωρίς να θέλω να θίξω κανέναν Κρητικό... ). Ακολουθούν κάτι φωτογραφίες του Κορνάρου απ' την ολιγοήμερη παραμονή μου στο Ρέθυμνο πέρσι το Πάσχα.


Φίλε μου θα σου δώσω μια συμβουλή αν μου επιτρέπεις. Ποτέ μην κρίνεις ένα πλοίο εάν δεν ταξιδέψεις μαζί του... 
Εμένα φίλοι μου μου λένε τα καλύτερα για το πλοίο. Μπορείς να ανατρέξεις και σε προηγούμενες σελίδες και να δεις τι γράφουν μέλη που το ταξίδεψαν. Κάποιος άλλος δηλαδή μπορεί να το βλέπει αλλιώς. Επομένως ταξίδεψέ το και μετά πες μας τη γνώμη σου.

----------


## express naias

> Φίλε μου θα σου δώσω μια συμβουλή αν μου επιτρέπεις. Ποτέ μην κρίνεις ένα πλοίο εάν δεν ταξιδέψεις μαζί του... 
> Εμένα φίλοι μου μου λένε τα καλύτερα για το πλοίο. Μπορείς να ανατρέξεις και σε προηγούμενες σελίδες και να δεις τι γράφουν μέλη που το ταξίδεψαν. Κάποιος άλλος δηλαδή μπορεί να το βλέπει αλλιώς. Επομένως ταξίδεψέ το και μετά πες μας τη γνώμη σου.


Φίλε Trakman λάθος κατάλαβες! Εγώ απλώς είπα τί έγραφε ο τύπος.  Χάρηκα που δεν πιάνει Ρέθυμνο όχι επειδή δεν μου αρέσει, αλλά επειδή  κάποιοι Ρεθυμνιώτες το κακολογούσαν χωρίς σταματημό... Κάθε άλλο, το  καράβι το βρίσκω πολύ ωραίο. :Wink:

----------


## Markosm

To κύριο πρόβλημα για τους Ρεθεμνιώτες εγώ πιστεύω ήταν κυρίως ότι έπιανε μία φορά την εβδομάδα από/προς Πειραιά και κατά δεύτερον για το ποιό πλοίο είναι...η ιστορία βέβαια αρχίζει από παλιά από τότε που η Ρεθυμνιακή (Cretan Ferries) με το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ και το ΑΡΚΑΔΙ συγχωνεύτηκε με την ΑΝΕΚ...Αλλά ας μην επεκταθώ γιατί είναι off topic.Εγώ πάντως σαν Ρεθεμνιώτης το προτιμούσα όταν βέβαια έφευγα Κυριακή από Ρέθυμνο.Βέβαια εγώ δεν υπολογίζομαι στον μέσο όρο όπως και σχεδόν όλοι μας εδώ, γιατί δεν κοιτάω κυλιόμενες σκάλες όπως άλλοι ή χλιδή αλλά πχ. να έχει θέα στην πλώρη από τον καθρέπτη ,ή ανοιχτές βαρδιόλες κλπ... Τέλος μία φωτογραφία στις 22-08-10 από την αναχώρησή του από το Ρέθυμνο, μία από τις τελευταίες του !

----------


## Trakman

> Φίλε Trakman λάθος κατάλαβες! Εγώ απλώς είπα τί έγραφε ο τύπος.  Χάρηκα που δεν πιάνει Ρέθυμνο όχι επειδή δεν μου αρέσει, αλλά επειδή  κάποιοι Ρεθυμνιώτες το κακολογούσαν χωρίς σταματημό... Κάθε άλλο, το  καράβι το βρίσκω πολύ ωραίο.


Συγγνώμη για την παρεξήγηση τότε!  :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

Το πλοίο σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα δεξαμενισμών του ΟΛΠ  θα ανέβει στην μεγάλη μόνιμη απο 15/11 εως 21/11. ¶ραγε θα αντικατασταθεί απο κάποιο άλλο πλοίο μέχρι να τελειώσει η ετήσια ακινησία του ή θα μείνουν χωρίς πλοίο απο Πειραιά τα Κύθηρα και τα Αντικύθηρα?

----------


## vinman

*Σημερινή αναχώρηση για τους φίλους Thanasis89,Sylver23,Captain_nionios!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113855

----------


## ffyiannis

το ταξίδι με αυτό το βαπόρι είναι απλά *ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ!!!!!!* :Cool:

----------


## nkr

*Ο ''ΠΟΙΗΤΗΣ'' εξω απο τον Πειραια.....
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,deep blue,tss apollon,vinman,Trakman,captain nionios,speedrunner,Markosm,Dimitris T., και Καρολο.*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια! Ευχαριστω φιλε nkr

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε nkr και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 31 08-11-2010.jpg
*Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος.......08/11/2010* στον Πειραιά.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο προσεχώς θα πιάνει και στο λιμάνι της Μονεμβασιάς σύμφωνα με το site της ΛΑΝΕ!!!!!!  :Surprised:   :Confused:

----------


## vinman

*...στροφή έξω απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά την 1η του Νοέμβρη για ένα ακόμη δρομολόγιο του Κορνάρου...!!
Για τους φίλους Captain_Nionios,dokimakos21,Sylver23,Thanasis89,De  epBlue,
nkr,Laz94,TSS APOLLON,ffyiannis,Pantelis2009,giorgos...!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115471

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115472

----------


## pantelis2009

> *...στροφή έξω απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά την 1η του Νοέμβρη για ένα ακόμη δρομολόγιο του Κορνάρου...!!*
> *Για τους φίλους Captain_Nionios,dokimakos21,Sylver23,Thanasis89,De  epBlue,*
> *nkr,Laz94,TSS APOLLON,ffyiannis,Pantelis2009,giorgos...!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115471
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115472


Ευχαριστώ φίλε και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις :Wink:  :Razz: . 

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 32 08-11-2010.jpg
*Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος.......08/11/2010* στον Πειραιά.

----------


## speedrunner

Απο σήμερα και μέχρι τις 12/12 ( σύμφωνα με το openseas ) το πλοίο θα είναι εκτός δρομολογίων λόγω της ετήσιας ακινησίας του και δεν προβλέπεται να αντικατασταθεί απο κάποιο άλλο πλοίο.

----------


## laz94

Vinman και pantelis2009, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Η επόμενη φωτο αφιερωμένη σε εσάς και όσους αναφέρετε...
Αναχώρηση για Κυκλάδες...
100_2588.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

> *...στροφή έξω απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά την 1η του Νοέμβρη για ένα ακόμη δρομολόγιο του Κορνάρου...!!
> Για τους φίλους Captain_Nionios,dokimakos21,Sylver23,Thanasis89,De  epBlue,
> nkr,Laz94,TSS APOLLON,ffyiannis,Pantelis2009,giorgos...!*


Ευχαριστώ Μάνο, αλλά δεν θα ανταποδώσω καθώς οι καλές φωτογραφίες θέλω να θαυμάζονται ! Να είσαι καλά !  :Wink:

----------


## Tsikalos

> Το πλοίο προσεχώς θα πιάνει και στο λιμάνι της Μονεμβασιάς σύμφωνα με το site της ΛΑΝΕ!!!!!!


Φίλε Καραωοφανατικε, με έβαλες να το κοιτάξω στο site, Ενδιαφέρον δρομολόγιο, Παρασκευή απογευματάκι-επιστροφή ξημερώματα Δευτέρας. ό,τι πρέπει για Σαββατοκύριακο. Μπορεί και να ρχεσαι γρηγορότερα πίσω με το πλοίο παρά με το λεωφορείο  ή ακόμη και δικό σου αυτοκίνητο από εκεί κάτω εκείνες τις ημέρες.... Αναμένουμε αποτελέσματα λοιπόν....

----------


## nkr

*Μανουβρα στον Αθηνιο......
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,deep blue,tss apollon,vinman,Laz94,tsikalos,
speedrunner,Thanasis89,karavofanatikos,Ιθακη,Dimit  ris T., και Καρολο*

----------


## laz94

Φίλε nkr σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Πανέμορφη φωτο! Να 'σαι καλα! :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε nkr και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, laz94, Thanasis89, T.S.S APOLLON, DeepBlue, Dimitris T, vinman, Ιθάκη, Κάρολος, speedrunner και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 33 08-11-2010.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλοι nkr και pantelis2009. :Razz:

----------


## laz94

Φίλε Παντελή ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Η επόμενη φωτο *αφιερωμένη σε εσένα* αλλά και στους φίλους *Thanasis89, vinman, Leo, Trakman, DeepBlue, nkr, T.S.S. APOLLON και Κάρολος*... :Very Happy: 
100_2578.JPG

----------


## karavofanatikos

Φίλε nkr σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση. Θα ανταποδώσω σύντομα!! :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

> Φίλε Παντελή ευχαριστώ πολύ!
> Η επόμενη φωτο *αφιερωμένη σε εσένα* αλλά και στους φίλους *Thanasis89, vinman, Leo, Trakman, DeepBlue, nkr, T.S.S. APOLLON και Κάρολος*...
> 100_2578.JPG


 Υπέροχη φίλε laz94, ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση :Wink: .

----------


## vasilaros

Συμφωνα με δημοσιευμα της εφημεριδας ''Κυθηραικα'' το πλοιο υπεστη εκτεταμενες επισκευες στις κυριες μηχανες, στους αξονες και στις προπελες αξιας 700.000 ευρω κατα τη διαρκεια της φετινης ετησιας ακινησιας του. Παραλληλα το Υπουργειο οφειλει στην ΛΑΝΕ πανω απο 2 εκ. ευρω για δρομολογια που εχουν ηδη εκτελεστει απο την εταιρεια, η οποια υποτιθεται πως οφειλει να αντικαταστησει το πλοιο με νεοτερο απο το 2012. Γενικα παντως το πλοιο εξυπηρετησε αξιοπρεπως την γραμμη των Κυθηρων κατι το οποιο φαινεται και απο την αυξηση κατα 23% που σημειωσε η τουριστικη κινηση στο νησι κατα τους καλοκαιρινους μηνες, ενω απο 15/4/11 το δρομολογιο Πειραιας - Κυθηρα θα εκτελειται μεσω Μονεμβασιας.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Στο ηλιόλουστο Ρέθυμνο μία φορά κ εναν καιρό!!!!
kornaros in rethimno.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Τον* Ποιητή* τον κάνανε .......λες και την έχει φάει με δίκανο :Wink: . Φωτο στις 11/02/2011.
Χαρισμένη σε nkr, laz94, DeepBlue, Thanasis89, T.S.S APOLLON, Dimitris T, vinman, Ιθάκη, Κάρολος, karavofanatikos, artmios sintihakis, speedrunner, vasilaros και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Cool:  :Razz: 



ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝ&#913.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ- Περιμένοντας την λήξη της απεργίας ...
Για όλους εσάς..!
P2235663.jpg

----------


## vinman

...αφήνοντας τον Πειραιά πέρυσι τον Ιούνιο...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 124798

----------


## dokimakos21

VITSENTZOS KORNAROS
¶φιξη στον Πειραιά την Παρασκευή 25/02/2011

P2255684.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος στον Πειραιά στις 11/02/2011.
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink: 


ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝ&#913.jpg

----------


## alonso

ρε παιδια μηπως εχει κανεις τα δρομολογια που εκανε ο Κορναρος το 2007-8 τοτε που εκανε δυο απο Πειραια και ενα τοπικο μεχρι την Σητεια?

----------


## karavofanatikos

SL383245.jpg
Ο ποιητής σήμερα το απόγευμα, κατά την αναχώρηση του απ' το λιμάνι του Πειραιά! 
Ένα άλλο που παρατήρησα στον *Κράκαρη*, είναι ότι έχουν ξεκινήσει σιγά σιγά τα έργα για την αποκατάσταση της ζημιάς της 8ης Νοεμβρίου! Καιρός ήταν!

----------


## Κωστάκης

Απο σήμερα το πλοίο θα προσεγγίζει και την Μονεμβάσια πριν απο τα Κύθηρα έως και τις 12/9/2011.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος στον Πειραιά στις 18/03.
Χαριμένη σε Κωστάκης, karavofanatikos, alonso, dokimakos21, vinman, artmios sintihakis, vasilaros και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝ&#913.jpg

----------


## Κωστάκης

Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση και ανταποδίδω σε rafina-lines, giorgos_249, pantelis2009.Αναχώρηση απο τον Πειραιά πριν απο λίγε μέρες...
bintzentzos kornaros.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Μέσα σε κλίμα πανηγυρικό το πλοίο «Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος» της εταιρίας ΛΑΝΕ έδεσε την Παρασκευή το βράδυ στο λιμάνι της Μονεμβάσιας για πρώτη φορά φέτος και ουσιαστικά άνοιξε την τουριστική σεζόν. Έτσι πλέον το ταξίδι για Μονεμβάσια και γενικά για την νότια Λακωνία μπορεί ο τουρίστας να το επιλέξει και με θαλάσσια γραμμή αφού κάθε Παρασκευή το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος θα σαλπάρει από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.*



Διαβάστε περισσότερα στο ακόλουθο link :

http://www.nautilia.gr/new/site/inde...5-21&Itemid=98

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Βραδινή αναχώρηση του ακούραστου εργάτη!

----------


## ιθακη

Άφιξη στις 30-11-12 καθυστερημένη λόγο πρωινού απαγορευτικόυ

IMG_6073.JPG

Αφιερωμένη στον ξεχωριστό επιβάτη και πολύ καλό μου φίλο που ήταν στα ψιλά....

----------


## Express Pigasos

Σημερα επιασε ενας τρομερος αερας στον Πειραια...ξεσυρε λιγο η αγκυρα πηγε προς τα αριστερα λιγο....ολα καλα...αλλα περνωντας απο εκει αρχικα τρομαξα...μεχρι να φτασω απεναντι με το αυτοκινητο στο υψος του highspeed 6.σχεδον το ειχαν επαναφερει στη θεση του...Μπραβο στο πληρωμα γιατι εδρασε στο δευτερολεπτο (τουλαχιστον στα δικα μου ματια)

----------


## SAPPHO

DSC02470.jpg

Ο "ποιητής" τέλη Οκτωβρίου αφήνοντας το κεντρικό λιμάνι.

----------


## Ergis

καλησπερα σε ολη την παρεα!
αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους θαυμαστες του!

img0103.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Kornaros_plwri_8ari_12_1_2012_1.jpg Kornaros_plwri_8ari_12_1_2012_2.jpg Kornaros_plwri_8ari_12_1_2012_3.jpg

Καπως ετσι αντιμετωπιζουν οι ναυτικες πλωραρες τα μεγαλα πελαγισια κυματα των αγονων γραμμων...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Kornaros_plwri_8ari_12_1_2012_4.jpg Kornaros_plwri_8ari_12_1_2012_5.jpg Kornaros_plwri_8ari_12_1_2012_6.jpg Kornaros_plwri_8ari_12_1_2012_7.jpg

...τα οποια ειναι τα μονα που μπορουν να κανουν μπανιο τις γεφυρες των πραγματικων θαλασσοβαπορων... Βλεπετε με τετοιες πλωραρες, μυτερες και με τη γεφυρα να απεχει περιπου 35 μετρα απο το κορακι η θαλασσα φτανει στη γεφυρα μονο οταν το αξιζει και ειναι οντως ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ...

----------


## pantelis2009

Απίθανες φωτο. Γιά σου Captain_Nionios με τα ωραία σου.

----------


## Rocinante

Εντυπωσιακές φωτογραφίες απο τον ατρόμητο και "θαλασσοβρεγμένο" Captain Nionios !!!!!!!
Τον τίτλο θρύλος δύσκολα τον αποκτά ένα πλοίο. Πιστεύω πως δεν παίζει ρόλο η ηλικία ενος πλοίου αλλά ο συνδυασμός πολλών παραγόντων. Ισως η φύση των δρομολογίων που εκτέλεσε , η εποχή που μεσουρανούσε , οι πλοίαρχοι που πέρασαν, ίσως ακόμα και η εμφάνιση. Γιατί άραγε το Ferry Muroto το σκεφτόμαστε ως "Ανεμος" , Το Prince Philippe ως Εξπρες Αθηνα και οχι Εξπρες Λημνος , το Valencay ως Επτανησος και οχι ....Pollux;
Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος, ο ποιητής. Ενα πλοίο με τεχνικές ιδιεταιρότητες και αντισυμβατική σχεδίαση. Πόσο σοφά όμως ώστε να αντιμετωπίζει τις δύσκολες θάλασσες και τα δύσκολα λιμάνια της άγονης. Σαν κάποιος πριν απο 36 χρόνια να είπε στους σχεδιαστές "φτιάχτε ένα πλοίο που κάποια στιγμή θα πάει στην Ελλάδα και θα κληθεί να υπηρετήσει τις δυσκολότερες θαλασσες και λιμάνια σαν των Αντικυθύρων. Φτιάχτε ένα θρύλο "...........

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απο τα τελη του 1994 μεχρι τα τελη του 2012 εχει 18 χρονια αδιακοπη προσφορα κατα τεραστιο ποσοστο σε αγονες γραμμες στις οποιες οι ωρες πλευσης ειναι ασταματητες και οι ακινησιες μικρες, διοτι ειναι γραμμες ζωης και δεν υπαρχουν πολυτελειες για μεγαλες ακινησιες... Μετα απο 18 χρονια το αρχοντικο, ιδιομορφο αλλα πολυ λεβεντικο σκαρι εχει αποδειχτει πραγματικος μονομαχος με αμετρητες προσεγγισεις στα δυσκολα λιμανια και περασματα στις δυσκολες θαλασσες της Κασοκαρπαθιας, του Ανατολικου και Βορειο Ανατολικο Αιγαιου, στα δρομολογια απο Ροδο για Βορεια Ελλαδα, και βεβαια τα τελευταια σχεδον τεσσερα χρονια στα λιμανια και τη θαλασσα των Κυθηρων-Αντικυθηρων-Κρητης-Πελοποννησου... Στο προσωπο του καπεταν Δημητρη Λαδα εχει βρει τον ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ και ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ που του ταιριαζει απολυτα. Καπετανιος και βαπορι εχουν μια ησυχη, αποδοτικη, γενναια, ανθρωπινη και λεβεντικη παρουσια. Να ειναι καλα και να μας χαριζουν παντα τετοιες στιγμες.

----------


## frangie

Kαι μετα τις χειμερινες φοτο του καπτεν μερικες σπανιες καλοκαιρινες ποζες του ποιητηIMAG0135[1].jpgIMAG0149[1].jpgIMAG0162[1].jpgIMAG0164[1].jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Υπέροχο με κάθε καιρό. Ευχαριστούμε !!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αγαπητε φιλε frangie οι φωτογραφιες ειναι υπερσπανιες και με υπεροχο φωτισμο στον μαγευτικο και θρυλικο Ποταμο των Αντικυθηρων. Τα σεβη μου και ελπιζω να εκτιμηθουν αναλογως...

----------


## Appia_1978

Πανέμορφες. Εκτιμώνται, Νιόνιο, εκτιμώνται  :Smile:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εχοντας μολις περασει το πρασινο φαναρι του Ποταμου των Αντικυθηρων σε ενα, παραδοξως συννεφιασμενο, πρωινο του Ιουλιου του 2011. Περνωντας ξυστα απο τα ομορφα βραχια η αριστερη στροφη μολις αρχιζει με το τσιγαρο παντα στο στομα... Ο αγαπημενος καπεταν Δημητρης Λαδας σε αλλη μια μανουβρα στην αγονη γραμμη με συνεργατη τον επισης αγαπημενο Βιτσεντζο Κορναρο... Για μενα το απολυτο διδυμο των αγονων γραμμων, με συμπληρωμενα 9 χρονια μαζι.

Ladas_vardiola_Antikythira_2_7_2011.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες αλλά το πλοίο εσωτερικά έχει αφεθεί στην μοίρα του. Πάρα πολύ βρώμικο και πολλά χαλασμένα καθίσματα και καμένες λάμπες ενώ η μυρωδιά απο το γκαράζ ήταν σε όλα το πλοίο σε όλη την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού, οι τουαλέτες σε άθλια κατάσταση για να μην μιλήσω για τον κλιματισμό που νομίζεις ότι είσαι σε θερμοκήπιο!!! Καλά για την ταχύτητα και την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού, άστο καλύτερα, γενικά το πλοίο είναι σε μαύρα χάλια!!!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αν εχεις ξαναταξιδεψει τα τελευαια χρονια για μενα η κυρια διαφορα ειναι η ταχυτητα. Μεχρι και τον 10/2011 το πηγαιναν σταθερα 16.3-16.5 και σε περιπτωση βιασυνης 17.3+. Απο την αρχη της περσινης σεζον και ειδικα απο τον 12/2011 η εταιρεια αποφασισε να το πηγαινει μεχρι 15-15.5. Ειδικα μετα το καλοκαιρι του 2012, τους τελευταους τρεις μηνες, το πανε 14.2-14.7 και σπανια 15. Οντως λοιπον απο επιλογη της εταιρειας η ταχυτητα ειναι αισθητα λιγοτερη αλλα απο 'κει και περα οι χωροι του ειναι σε καλη κατασταση, δεν εχουν διαφορα σε σχεση με πριν τρια χρονια. Μερικα σπασμενα αεροπορικα παντα υπηρχαν αλλα δεν ειναι πολλα, ειτε μιλαμε για αυτα στο δεξι μισο του πλωριο σαλονιου, ειτε αυτα δυο decks πανω με το μεγαλο και υπερανετο ποδοστηριο. Γενικα οι κοινοχρηστοι χωροι δειχνουν την ηλικια τους αλλα για μενα ειναι λειτουργικοτατοι, ανετοι και σε καλη κατασταση. Θα συμφωνησω οτι αλλαγη θελουν οι μοκετες, ειδικα αυτες στο deck των καμπινων κατω απο τη γεφυρα. Μακαρι να γινουν μερικες τετοιες μικρες αλλαγες γιατι το βαπορι ειναι ενας πραγματικος θησαυρος για τις μερες που ζουμε. Σκυλι, καλοταξιδο, οικονομικο, λειτουργικο και καλο στη μανουβρα.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ενημερωτική Επιστολή της *LANE SEA LINES*:

http://tsirigofm.blogspot.gr/2012/12...sea-lines.html

Μια ανακοίνωση που κατά τη γνώμη μου ακούγονται πολλές αλήθειες!

----------


## pantelis2009

Για που το έβαλε σήμερα το ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωϊ στις 10.00 π.μ απο την Κυνόσουρα, την ώρα που γυρνούσε στον Πειραιά.

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝ&#913.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Kornaros_gps_19.8_knots_31_7_2007.jpg

Παμε καποια χρονια πισω, την Τριτη 31/7/2007 με τον βαπορα να πεταει στην κυριολεξια... Τις φωτογραφιες μου τις εδωσε ο καλος φιλος καπεταν Βαγγελης Στουραιτης που τοτε ηταν υποπλοιαρχος στον αγαπημενο του Δανο και το ευχαριστω παρα πολυ. Ειναι τρεις αλλα ανεβαζω τη μια και καθαροτερη, που ειναι αναμεσα στα Πηγαδια και το Διαφανι. Στην πρωτη που ευτυχως φαινεται ολο το στιγμα το βαπορι ηταν αναμεσα στη Σαντορινη και τον Αγιο Νικολαο και στις δυο αλλες αν και φαινεται μονο το γεωγραφικο μηκος βρισκοταν ανατολικα της Καρπαθου αλλα κοντα στις ακτες αρα ειμαστε στο διαστημα Πηγαδια-Διαφανι. Εχουν τραβηχτει με 12 ωρες διαφορα και η αποσταση απο εκει  που ηταν το βαπορι το πρωι μεχρι το μεσοδιαστημα της αποστασης Πηγαδια-Διαδαφανι με ενδιαμεσους σταθμους Αγιο Νικολαο-Σητεια-Κασο-Πηγαδια, ειναι περιπου 140-145 μιλια που με μεση ταχυτητα 18 κομβων θα επρεπε να εχουν καλυφθει σε περιπου 8 ωρες. Ομως λογω καλοκαιριου και οτι ηταν 31/7 πρεπει να προστεθηκαν αλλες 4 ολοκληρες ωρες στα λιμανια Αγιου Νικολαου-Σητειας-Κασου-Πηγαδιων κατι που ηταν εκτος προγραμματος γιατι οι παραμονες δεν ειναι κανονικα ωριαιες στα λιμανια... Επρεπε λοιπον ο Κορναρος να τρεξει και ισως ο μαστρο Μαρκος που ηταν τριτος στην 4-8 τοτε οχι μονο να εδωσε κατι παραπανω αλλα να το τσιμπησε αρκετα για λιγη ωρα ισως και για το πικαντικο της υποθεσης... Το αποτελεσμα στις οθονες σας ισως με καποια μικρη βοηθεια απο ρευματα...

----------


## Rocinante

Ντοκουμέντο ! Πολλά λέγονται για τις ταχύτητες των πλοίων αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση αν μου το έλεγαν απλώς, θα το θεωρούσα υπερβολή.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το πλοιο μεχρι και τα μεσα της δεκαετιας του 2000 πηγαινε πολλες φορες πανω απο 18 κομβους χαλαρα ενω απο τοτε μεχρι και το 2008 ηταν σχεδον παντα στο 17+ και το ειχαν κοψει λιγο μιας που απο τοτε τα καυσιμα επαιρναν σιγα σιγα τον ανηφορο. Σε εκτακτο περιστατικο απο Καρπαθο για Ροδο εχει παει για ωρες 20+ σπασμενο και ισως να μην ειναι η μονη φορα... Μην ξεχναμε οτι εχει 14300 ιππους οι οποιοι δεν ειναι παρα πολλοι αλλα ειναι αρκετοι και μολις 500 κατω απο το Horsa απο το οποιο δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα μεγαλυτερο.

----------


## Rocinante

Οταν ήταν στα κόκκινα. Και τότε όμορφο...........
1706540.jpg
Photographer : Patrick Hill
Πηγή : Shipspotting
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1706540

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Λεβενταρος πραγματικος. Να 'σαι καλα Ρoci, πολυ ομορφα χρωματα.

----------


## ithakos

Μαζί με το Κεφαλλονιά και το superferry 2 το θεωρώ στα τρία πιο καλοτάξιδα και πανέμορφα ιδιαίτερα πλοία της εν ενεργεία ακτοπλοίας.

----------


## Aquaman

Απογευματινη αναχωρηση για τον Κορναρο φετος.

----------


## SteliosK

Ένα ταξίδι μόλις ξεκίνησε...

0155.JPG

Για τον Captain_Nionios που αγαπάει το βαπορι και έχει μοιραστεί τόοσες φωτογραφίες μαζί μας από τα ταξίδια του  :Wink:

----------


## Markosm

Αυτό το πλωριό κατάστρωμα είναι όλα τα λεφτά ! Μία φωτογραφία του ακούραστου εργάτη στον Αγιο Διονύση στις 13-07-2012 από το Πρέβελης ,με ίδια ώρα αναχώρησης στις 18:00.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Την επόμενη ακριβώς Παρασκευή απ' τον φίλο Markosm (20/07/2012), είχα την ευκαιρία να ταξιδέψω με αυτό το καραβολατρικό σκαρί μέχρι την όμορφη Μονεμβασιά! 
DSCN4291.jpg
Ρότα προς το λακωνικό λιμάνι!
DSCN4300.jpg
Ηλιοβασίλεμα ανοιχτά της Ύδρας!
DSCN4303.jpg
Το πολύβουο λεκανοπέδιο χάθηκε απ' τον ορίζοντα!
DSCN4305.jpg
Στιγμές δειλινού στα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα!
DSCN4324.jpg

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες!

----------


## ιθακη

Η σημερινή αναχώρηση του Βέλγου ποιητή από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά

IMG_6810.JPG IMG_6816.JPG IMG_6820.JPG IMG_6823.JPG 

Αφιερωμένες στον καπτα Δημήτρη Λαδά, και στις άλλες δύο σκοτεινές φιγούρες τις δεξιάς βαρδιόλας....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ωραιος!!! Ευχαριστουμε πολυ Γιωργαρε.

----------


## nikos4

Ωραίες οι φωτό και όλα τα υπόλοιπα αλλά αν ταξιδέψεις με το πλοίο κάποια πράγματα είναι απαράδεκτα.Δηλαδή η διαδρομή Μήλος - Πειραιάς έχει γίνει πλέον 6 ώρες και 15 λεπτά από 5 ώρες πριν λίγα χρόνια.Λες τέλος πάντων ,κρίση κλπ, αλλά η μυρωδιά του πλοίου που θυμίζει πολύ παλιά χρόνια δεν ξεπερνιέται εύκολα , γενικά το πλοίο έχει μία εικόνα ψιλοεγκατάλειψης.Και το πιο ωραίο είναι ότι σε κάποιο σημείο του σαλονιού ακούς κάποιο καζανάκι το οποίο είναι ακριβώς από επάνω και το οποίο.....στάζει κιόλας και για να μην πολυφαίνεται έχουν βάλει ένα επιπλέον κομμάτι μοκέτας. Ωραίες σκηνές και άκρως ρομαντικές......

----------


## karavofanatikos

Χωρίς να θέλω να δικαιολογήσω καταστάσεις δεν είναι το μόνο πλοίο που έχει αυξήσει τον χρόνο ταξιδιού του, λόγω slow steaming! Ακόμη και η μονοπωλιακή εταιρεία των Κυκλάδων έχει αυξήσει την επιστροφή από Πάρο σε 6 ώρες από 4 που ήταν πριν! Όσον αφορά το καζανάκι, πίστεψέ με υπάρχει κρουαζιερόπλοιο που κάθεσαι στην τραπζαρία να φας το γεύμα σου κι από πάνω περνάνε σωληνώσεις κι ακούς τους ίδιους ήχους. Το εάν υπήρξε διαρροή σε κάποιο σημείο, πιστεύω θα μπορούσε να συμβεί στο οποιοδήποτε! Ίσως έχεις δίκιο στο γεγονός ότι δεν έχει επιδιορθωθεί ακόμη. Τέλος, τι να πω. Ίσως όταν φύγει κάποτε κι αυτό το βαπόρι να λέγαμε μακάρι να μην είχε φύγει!

----------


## nikos4

[QUOTE=karavofanatikos;457908]Χωρίς να θέλω να δικαιολογήσω καταστάσεις δεν είναι το μόνο πλοίο που έχει αυξήσει τον χρόνο ταξιδιού του, λόγω slow steaming! Ακόμη και η μονοπωλιακή εταιρεία των Κυκλάδων έχει αυξήσει την επιστροφή από Πάρο σε 6 ώρες από 4 που ήταν πριν! Όσον αφορά το καζανάκι, πίστεψέ με υπάρχει κρουαζιερόπλοιο που κάθεσαι στην τραπζαρία να φας το γεύμα σου κι από πάνω περνάνε σωληνώσεις κι ακούς τους ίδιους ήχους. Το εάν υπήρξε διαρροή σε κάποιο σημείο, πιστεύω θα μπορούσε να συμβεί στο οποιοδήποτε! Ίσως έχεις δίκιο στο γεγονός ότι δεν έχει επιδιορθωθεί ακόμη. Τέλος, τι να πω. Ίσως όταν φύγει κάποτε κι αυτό το βαπόρι να λέγαμε μακάρι να μην είχε φύγει![/QU

Οχι δεν λέω να φύγει , απλά ας ασχοληθεί κάποιος μαζί του έστω και λίγο , είναι κρίμα.

----------


## ithakos

> Ωραίες οι φωτό και όλα τα υπόλοιπα αλλά αν ταξιδέψεις με το πλοίο κάποια πράγματα είναι απαράδεκτα.Δηλαδή η διαδρομή Μήλος - Πειραιάς έχει γίνει πλέον 6 ώρες και 15 λεπτά από 5 ώρες πριν λίγα χρόνια.Λες τέλος πάντων ,κρίση κλπ, αλλά η μυρωδιά του πλοίου που θυμίζει πολύ παλιά χρόνια δεν ξεπερνιέται εύκολα , γενικά το πλοίο έχει μία εικόνα ψιλοεγκατάλειψης.Και το πιο ωραίο είναι ότι σε κάποιο σημείο του σαλονιού ακούς κάποιο καζανάκι το οποίο είναι ακριβώς από επάνω και το οποίο.....στάζει κιόλας και για να μην πολυφαίνεται έχουν βάλει ένα επιπλέον κομμάτι μοκέτας. Ωραίες σκηνές και άκρως ρομαντικές......


Εγώ αν και δεν το έχω ταξιδεψει γνωρίζω ότι το πλήρωμα σε αυτή τη δύσκολη γραμμή κάνει το καλύτερο του....δεν έχω ξανακούσει παράπονο για το βαπόρι.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το βαπορι ειναι ενα αυθετικο θαλασσοβαπορο και πραγματικο σκυλι, δουλευουν ακομα αριστα τα stabilizers του και ταξιδευει πολυ καλα με καθε καιρο... Την ταχυτητα εδω και 1+ χρονο την εχουν ριξει απο επιλογη της εταιρειας απο τα σταθερα 16-16.5 στα 15 και κατι αρχικα και πλεον στα 14.5-15. Το βαπορι σαφως μπορει να παει ανετα 16-16.5 ενω οπως και  το 2011 οταν βιαζοταν πηγαινε ανετα 17.4 ετσι και φετος το καλοκαιρι  πηγε παλι 17+ οταν χρειαστηκε. Δεν ειναι θεμα ανικανοτητας του βαποριου αλλα επιλογης της εταιρειας πραγμα το οποιο σαφως και μπορει να κριθει απο τους επιβατες, εγω δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα αλλοι εχουν. 

Οι εσωτερικοι του χωροι ειναι ιδιαιτερα ανετοι με πολυ καλες αποστασεις μεταξυ των θεσεων και πολυ λειτουργικοι. Ανεκαθεν υστερουσαν σε νεανικοτητα, πραγμα που νοιαζει αρκετους, αλλα εχουν πολυ ομορφη θεα με μεγαλα παραθυρα, ενω οι δυο αιθουσες του τελευταιου ντεκ εχουν τις αεροπορικες με το διπλο ποδοστηριο και ειναι πραγματικα γηπεδα μιας που απλωνεις τερμα τα ποδια σου και εχεις αλλους 15 ποντους αποσταση απο το μπροστα καθισμα. Ειναι σαφεστατα πολυ πιο ανετες απο τις λουσατες των νεων πλοιων αλλα και απο τις κανονικες των παλαιων οι οποιες εχουν πολυ μικρη αποσταση μεταξυ τους και δεν μπορεις να απλωθεις σαν ανθρωπος. Για μενα αυτο που θελουν οι χωροι του πλοιου ειναι μια συντηρηση σε καποια υφασματα των αεροπορικων και καινουριες μοκετες σε ολο το πλοιο.

Για να καταληξω το βαπορι για μενα ειναι ο ορισμος της λειτουργικοτητας, της ανθεκτοκοτητας, εχει ικανοποιητικη ταχυτητα (αν το πανε) και ταξιδευει παρα πολυ καλα. Απλα για να ειναι ευχαριστημενοι ολοι θα επρεπε να πηγαινει 16.5 και να γινει μια συντηρηση στα  βασικα των εσωτερικων χωρων, ουτε ανακαινιση ουτε τιποτα...

----------


## PORTO LAFIA

P8220033.jpg

  ¶ρωμα ξύλου και άλλων εποχών….
  Η foto είναι από τον Αύγουστο του 2012 και το ταξίδι μου στα Κύθηρα…..

----------


## nikos4

> Το βαπορι ειναι ενα αυθετικο θαλασσοβαπορο και πραγματικο σκυλι, δουλευουν ακομα αριστα τα stabilizers του και ταξιδευει πολυ καλα με καθε καιρο... Την ταχυτητα εδω και 1+ χρονο την εχουν ριξει απο επιλογη της εταιρειας απο τα σταθερα 16-16.5 στα 15 και κατι αρχικα και πλεον στα 14.5-15. Το βαπορι σαφως μπορει να παει ανετα 16-16.5 ενω οπως και  το 2011 οταν βιαζοταν πηγαινε ανετα 17.4 ετσι και φετος το καλοκαιρι  πηγε παλι 17+ οταν χρειαστηκε. Δεν ειναι θεμα ανικανοτητας του βαποριου αλλα επιλογης της εταιρειας πραγμα το οποιο σαφως και μπορει να κριθει απο τους επιβατες, εγω δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα αλλοι εχουν. 
> 
> Οι εσωτερικοι του χωροι ειναι ιδιαιτερα ανετοι με πολυ καλες αποστασεις μεταξυ των θεσεων και πολυ λειτουργικοι. Ανεκαθεν υστερουσαν σε νεανικοτητα, πραγμα που νοιαζει αρκετους, αλλα εχουν πολυ ομορφη θεα με μεγαλα παραθυρα, ενω οι δυο αιθουσες του τελευταιου ντεκ εχουν τις αεροπορικες με το διπλο ποδοστηριο και ειναι πραγματικα γηπεδα μιας που απλωνεις τερμα τα ποδια σου και εχεις αλλους 15 ποντους αποσταση απο το μπροστα καθισμα. Ειναι σαφεστατα πολυ πιο ανετες απο τις λουσατες των νεων πλοιων αλλα και απο τις κανονικες των παλαιων οι οποιες εχουν πολυ μικρη αποσταση μεταξυ τους και δεν μπορεις να απλωθεις σαν ανθρωπος. Για μενα αυτο που θελουν οι χωροι του πλοιου ειναι μια συντηρηση σε καποια υφασματα των αεροπορικων και καινουριες μοκετες σε ολο το πλοιο.
> 
> Για να καταληξω το βαπορι για μενα ειναι ο ορισμος της λειτουργικοτητας, της ανθεκτοκοτητας, εχει ικανοποιητικη ταχυτητα (αν το πανε) και ταξιδευει παρα πολυ καλα. Απλα για να ειναι ευχαριστημενοι ολοι θα επρεπε να πηγαινει 16.5 και να γινει μια συντηρηση στα  βασικα των εσωτερικων χωρων, ουτε ανακαινιση ουτε τιποτα...


Συμφωνώ με αυτά που λες και αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι με το πλοίο αυτό ταξιδεύω πολλά χρόνια πριν και στενοχωριέμαι όταν βπέπω να το εγκαταλείπουν σιγά - σιγά , ενώ ΄'οπως λες μία μικρή συντήρηση θα ήταν ότι έπρεπε.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Για τον Captain Nionios που αγαπαει τον ποιητη...
Ενα απο τα πιο καραβολατρικα πλοια κατα την αποψη μου...
Αφιξη στις 28 Μαιου 2012..

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ευχαριστω πολυ Πετρο. Δευτερα πρωι, τελη ανοιξης και αλλο ενα ταξιδι στην αγονη φτανει στο τελος καθως χαραζει. Ο σκετος εσπρεσσο βρισκεται στο παραπετο της γεφυρας, το τσιγαρο στο στομα και σε λιγη ωρα θα ακουστει το "τρια αναποδα η δεξια" για την εναρξη της δεξιας στροφης εξω απο τα λεμοναδικα... Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Aquaman

Η κλασσικη αριστερη στροφη μετα την εξοδο απο το λιμανι του Πειραια.

----------


## ithakos

> Ευχαριστω πολυ Πετρο. Δευτερα πρωι, τελη ανοιξης και αλλο ενα ταξιδι στην αγονη φτανει στο τελος καθως χαραζει. Ο σκετος εσπρεσσο βρισκεται στο παραπετο της γεφυρας, το τσιγαρο στο στομα και σε λιγη ωρα θα ακουστει το "τρια αναποδα η δεξια" για την εναρξη της δεξιας στροφης εξω απο τα λεμοναδικα... Ευχαριστω πολυ.


Διονύση περιγράφεις την πιο απλή στιγμή με τέτοιο τρόπο που διαβάζοντας το μύνημα σου είναι σαν να βρισκόμαστε σε μια άκρη της γέφυρας και να βλέπουμε το ρεμέτζο του ταξιδευτή της άγονης....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σε ταξιδι μου στα τελη Νοεμβρη με το βαπορι απο Κισσαμο για Αντικυθηρα-Κυθηρα-Γυθειο συναντησαμε 8αρι ΝΝΑ το οποιο μολις φτασαμε στα Κυθηρα την ωρα της μανουβρας δοθηκε 9αρι και σταματησαμε για ενα 4ωρο... Ειχαμε τον καιρο δευτεροπρυμα και συνηθως τα βαπορια υποφερουν απο εντονους διατοιχισμους με αυτους τους καιρους. Ομως ο Δανος βασιλιας της αγονης ειναι μαθημενος σ'αυτα και με τα stabilizers της Sperry να δουλευουν φανταστικα οι διατοιχισμοι ηταν εξαιρετικα μειωμενοι...


Εδω το βιντεο με τον καιρο.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XszAG2mwc4


Εδω το πανελ που δειχνει την κινηση των stabilizers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhIusq61Ank

----------


## leo85

Ο Ακούραστος εργάτης κατά την είσοδο του στον Πειραιά στης 29-06-2012.


ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝ&#913.jpg ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝ&#913.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πανε σχεδον 4.5 χρονια απο τοτε που ο Δανος ηγετης της αγονης γραμμης εφυγε απο το αυθεντικο του σπιτι, αυτο στο οποιο δοξαστηκε και αγαπηθηκε οσο κανενα αλλο βαπορι, την αγαπημενη Κασοκαρπαθια. Οι ιστοριες μελων του πληρωματος που ειναι μεσα για πολλα χρονια ειναι παμπολλες για τις μαχες με το θρυλικο Καρπαθιο και τα ρεμετζα στα δυσκολα λιμανια. 


Παμε λοιπον να τον θυμηθουμε, παντα υπο την πλοιαρχια του εξαιρετου καπεταν Δημητρη Λαδα, στο σπιτι του στις 6/8/2008. Εδω λιγο εξω απο το λιμανι της Κασου ερχομενος απο Καρπαθο με το πανεμορφο και επιβλητικο βουνο Καλη Λιμνη της Καρπαθου, το ψηλοτερο της Δωδεκανησου  μαζι με τον Ατταβυρο της Ροδου, να δεσποζει στο φοντο για να υπενθυμιζει την τοποθεσια.


Kornaros_Kasos_6_8_2008_m.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Captain_Nionios είναι όλα αυτά που γράφεις τόσο γλαφυρά, που όποιος τα διαβάζει .....νομίζει ότι είναι μέσα στο πλοίο. Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Ilias 92

*Να στείλω ένα θερμό χαιρετισμό στο πλοίο ήρωα των παιδικών μου χρόνων!!
*Όσο και να συνδέθηκε με την Κάσο και την Κάρπαθο, όσο και αν η κοφτερή του πλώρη έσκιζε με δύναμη του καιρούς χαρίζοντας μας αξέχαστες εικόνες από το μπαλκόνι του, ένα πλοίο ήταν, είναι και θα είναι ο θρύλος της περιοχής ο *ατρόμητος Πανορμίτης!!!*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εγω φιλε Ηλια μιλαω για τα εγ/ογ βαπορια που εξυπηρετησαν σταθερα τη γραμμη απο Πειραια. Απο οποιο και να περασε ο απολυτος θρυλος ειναι ο μεγας Κορναρος. Ολοι εχουν τις καλυτερες αναμνησεις και θυμουνται το βαπορα. Μαλιστα οταν το καλοκαιρι του 2009 (ειχε φυγει απο το Φθινοπωρο του 2008) λογω ενος προβληματος του Πρεβελης κληθηκε να εξυπηρετησει για ενα μονο δρομολογιο αυτος τη γραμμης στην Κασο εγινε ο χαμος ο ιδιος. Το μισο νησι ηταν στο λιμανι, καμπανες χτυπουσαν, ο καπτα Δημητρης απαντουσε με την μπουρου και δεν ειχε κλεισει καν χρονος απουσιας...

----------


## Ilias 92

Επειδή δεν θέλω να χαλάσω τον ρομαντισμό του θέματος ( με το παρασκήνιο της ΑΝΕΚ ) γι αυτό θα πω μόνο ότι αρκεί να δεις τα μάτια των  ανθρώπων που το έζησαν όταν μιλούν για αυτό το μικρό ατρόμητο βαποράκι των 50-60 μέτρων.
¶λλωστε όπως είπα ο Κορνάρος είναι ο παιδικός μου ήρωας μετά τον Κοκκινογένη και το πλοίο του Μαύρο Γεράκι φυσικά! :Smile: 
Αυτό με τις καμπάνες είναι κατάλοιπο από την εποχή της Μπαρμπαριάς Νιονιο!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δεν τιθεται θεμα για το αν αγαπουσαν πολυ τον Πανορμιτη, βεβαιως και τον λατρευαν απλα εγω μιλαω για τα εγ/ογ απο το Πειραια...

----------


## Apostolos

Ποίο βαποράκι είναι 50-60 μέτρα; (Ο Κορνάρος είναι 128)

----------


## karavofanatikos

Για τον Captain_Nionios!! Θερμές ευχές για Χρόνια Πολλά!!

DSCN4270.jpg DSCN4321.jpg
Εν πλω για Μονεβασιά!

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα Χρόνια Πολλά και απο μένα, με τί άλλο......ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ φεύγοντας στις 20-04-2010 απο Σαντορίνη.

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝ&#913.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Mια του Βιτσεντζου κ απο μενα,απο προπερσυ στον Πειραια.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλοι μου να ειστε καλα για τις ομορφες ευχες και τις φωτογραφιες. Ευχαριστω παρα παρα πολυ.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ποιος ειπε οτι ο κοσμος θελει μονο κλειστα σαλονια; Αν του δωσεις την ευκαιρια μαλλον προτιμα να απολαμβανει τη θαλασσα, τα λιμανια και τα ρεμετζα απο ενα κλασικο και ομορφο πλωριο μπαλκονι...

Εδω στον Ποταμο των Αντικυθηρων στις 1/9/2011, κοιταξτε κοσμο...


Kornaros_Antikithyra_plwrio_mpalkoni_kosmos_1_9_2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

...............Θύμησες από άλλες εποχές. Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Captain_Nionios.

----------


## speedrunner

Σε ..."ακινησία" βγαίνει το πλοίο μέχρι και τις 28/02!!!!!

----------


## MarkCretai

> Σε ..."ακινησία" βγαίνει το πλοίο μέχρι και τις 28/02!!!!!


Όχι λέει τελικά, αντιμετωπίστηκαν οι λόγοι που είχαν ζητήσει την ακινησία

----------


## speedrunner

Αντιμετωπίστηκαν τα προβλήματα... δηλαδή πληρώθηκαν οι ναυτικοί του πλοίου??? γιατί αυτός ήταν ο λόγος για να ξέρουμε και γιατί μιλάμε!!!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το αγαπημενο αειθαλες σκαρι μανουβραρει στο Γυθειο ταχυτατα και πολυ κοντα στον ντοκο, σε μια ηλιολουστη μερα, το Μαρτιο του 2012. Παντα υπο την πλοιαρχια του καπεταν Δημητρη Λαδα που ηταν σε ιδιαιτερα κεφια. Στο βαθος ο χιονισμενος Ταυγετος, τι αλλο να ζητησει κανεις;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Θα ηθελα τη συμβολη του φιλου helatros68 οσον αφορα την ιστορια του μεγαλου μα ταπεινου ηγετη των αγονων στη γραμμη της Κασοκαρπαθιας.

Το βαπορι πρεπει να εφτασε στη χωρα μας το Σεμπτεμβριο του 1994 και σχεδον αμεσως ξεκινησε δρομολογια ωντας ακομα μπλε, χωρις τα παραθυρα καμπινων (μπηκαν μαλλον για ομορφια) στο ανω γκαραζ ιχ και βεβαια χωρις την επεκταση του εξωτερικου ντεκ πανω απο το πρυμιο ρεμετζο. Αυτη η μετασκευη εγινε το Μαιο του 1995. Εχω ακουσει οτι αρχικα πηγαινε μονο μεχρι Αγιο Νικολαο-Σητεια και καπου στο 1996 αρχισε και προσεγγισεις στην Κασοκαρπαθια χωρις να πηγαινει Ροδο.

ΟΜΩΣ, σε αυτη http://www.insitu.gr/kassos/multimed...s/startup.html τη σελιδα κατω κατω εχει μια σπανια φωτογραφια του βαποριου προ μετασκευης (οπως ειπα εγινε μαλλον το Μαιο του 1995) που λεει οτι ειναι απο το Πασχα του 1995 στην Κασο. Δηλαδη το βαπορι ειχε αρχισει τα τακτικα δρομολογια στην Κασοκαρπαθια σχεδον αμεσως μετα την εναρξη των δρομολογιων του στην Ελλαδα; Δηλαδη ηδη απο αρχες του 1995; 

Περα απο αυτο επειδη καποια χρονια ηταν και πλοια του Αγουδημου στη γραμμη ο Κορναρος σταματουσε τις προσεγγισεις ή ειχε και αυτος μαζι με τα Αγουδημοπλοια;

----------


## Apostolos

Για τον Νιόνο και τους υπόλοιπους λάτρης του πλοίου!

img086.jpgimg087.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ομορφα πραγματα απο το ενδοξο και μακροβιο παρελθον του. Ειδικα η πρωτη ειναι σουπερ σπανια. Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Ilias 92

Στην αρχή και μέχρι να έρθει το Ιεράπετρα το 1999 έκανε προέκταση μόνο τα Σαββατοκύριακα μέχρι Κάρπαθο. Κάτι αντίστοιχο έκανε και η προηγούμενη εταιρεία που εξυπηρετούσε το νομό αλλά έπιανε και Ρόδο.
Όλα αυτά χωρίς επιδότηση, μην κοιτάτε τώρα που γίνανε όλα άγονα για επιδοτούνται τα γεροντάκια της ακτοπλοΐας (επίσημο αίτημα του ΣΕΕΝ παρακαλώ είναι η καθολική επιδότηση όλων των γραμμών, Άγονη και στο Ηράκλειο)
Στην ουσία το πλοίο εξυπηρετούσε το Λασίθι σαν νυχτογραμμή για αυτό άλλωστε αγοράστηκε, τα άλλα ήταν για κανένα ψηλό.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μια μερα στη "δουλεια" για το Δανο αρχοντα της αγονης. Αγανταρει ηρεμα πανω στη ροτα του αδιαφορωντας σχεδον για τα κυματα 18+ χρονια τωρα στις αγονες της πανεμορφης χωρας μας...

Οποιοι φιλοι θελουν να το δουν ας το δουν καλυτερα σε πληρη οθονη και HD, εχει διαφορα.  :Smug:

----------


## Rocinante

Υπέροχο !!!! Αγέρωχος ο Δανός. Αισθάνθηκα πως βρισκόμουν εκεί δίπλα.
Ευχαριστούμε !!!!!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γεια σου Roci, ευχαριστω παρα πολυ, ελπιζω οτι αισθανθηκες λιγο την ηρεμη δυναμη του βαπορα...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Στο θεμα του Οριζοντα ο φιλος μου ο ιθακη εγραψε αυτο.




> καλά ρε κουρλέ, τέτοια μέρα αντί να σκάσεις στο  φαγητό εσύ έκανες βόλτα στο λιμάνι????? παρεμπιπτόντως πολύ όμορφη η  πρώτη (κατάπλωρη)... χρόνια πολλά ξέδερφε



Εμεις σημερα μετα απο ενα πολυ ωραιο γευμα σε τοποθεσια κοντα στην Κισσαμο ειπαμε να χωνεψουμε κανοντας μια παρακαμψη ωστε να πουμε τα χρονια πολλα στον καπεταν Δημητρη Λαδα και βεβαια να χαζεψουμε την αναχωρηση του βαπορα. Ομορφος και ναυτικος ο χαιρετισμος του καπτεν, τον ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## ιθακη

> Στο θεμα του Οριζοντα ο φιλος μου ο ιθακη εγραψε αυτο.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εμεις σημερα μετα απο ενα πολυ ωραιο γευμα σε τοποθεσια κοντα στην Κισσαμο ειπαμε να χωνεψουμε κανοντας μια παρακαμψη ωστε να πουμε τα χρονια πολλα στον καπεταν Δημητρη Λαδα και βεβαια να χαζεψουμε την αναχωρηση του βαπορα. Ομορφος και ναυτικος ο χαιρετισμος του καπτεν, τον ευχαριστουμε πολυ.


καλά, εσύ είσαι έτσι κι αλλιώς κουρλός.... δεν περίμενα κάτι λιγότερο από σένα.... Τελικά μόνο εγώ έκατσα σπίτι τρομάρα μου????

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Νομιζω Γιωργη οτι τον τελευταιο καιρο εσυ εχεις κανει τις μεγαλυτερες κουρλαμαδες, απλα ειπες να παρεις ρεπο σημερα και δικαιως.  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## ιθακη

Δόθηκαν οι ευκαιρίες Διονύσιε, και είπα να μην τις αφήσω να πάνε χαμένες....Μακάρι να ήσουν κι εσύ μαζί, ειδικά στην τελευταία με τον κύκλο... Η επόμενη είναι στις 25-03, σε περιμένω

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Καλοκαιρι 2010 στο πλωριο μπαλκονι του Λατω και καθως παραπλεαμε τις ανατολικες ακτες του Ακρωτηριου ξαφνικα εμφανιζεται μπροστα μας ο, για αγνωστο λογο, αργοπορημενος Κορναρος στο δρομο του απο Κυθηρα για Ρεθυμνο... Τον χαζευα για ωρα να σκιζει ηρεμα τα νερα με 16.5 κομβους περιπου στην μοναχικη ροτα του. 

Kornaros_synantisi_me_Lato_11_7_2010.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Κασος, 3/8/2008 και ο αγαπημενος εργατης πλησιαζει το Φρυ ερχομενος απο Καρπαθο. 

Ηταν η πρωτη φορα που θα εβλεπα ρεμετζο του Κορναρου και ειχα την τιμη να το δω σε ενα νησι που σιγουρα τον εχει σημαδεψει αλλα και το εχει σημαδεψει. Συναμα ειχα την τυχη να δω ενα ρεμετζο ΑΣΤΡΑΠΗ, υπεροχο και ακριβεστατο. Να φανταστειτε οτι απο την πρωτη φωτογραφια, με το βαπορι να ειναι περιπου 300 μετρα μακρια απο τον ντοκο, μεχρι την τελευταια, που ειχε ακινητοποιηθει και επεφτε ο καταπελτης, μεσολαβησαν 3 λεπτα και 2 δευτερολεπτα. 

Ολα τα παραπανω υπο την πλοιαρχια του καπεταν Δημητρη Λαδα ενω στην πρυμη ηταν ο, υποπλοιαρχος τοτε, καπεταν Βαγγελης Στουραιτης...

Kornaros_Kasos_3_8_2008_kolaz_mikri_2.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΒΙΤΖΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ  στον Πειραιά όταν έκανε μανούβρα για να αράξει.  :Smile:  

ΒΙΤΖΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑ&#929.gif

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ο  Βιτσεντζος Κορναρος με   τις τρεις διαφορετικες φορεσιες  της ΛΑΝΕ

_Piraeus 1994.jpgVitsentzos Kornaros.jpgDSCN1714.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ενα πολυ ενδιαφερον ποστ, σε τρεις εικονες ολη η ιστορια του πλοιου, ειδικα η πρωτη ειναι συλλεκτικη και πανεμορφη. Μηπως ειναι και απο τη μερα της πρωτης αφιξης του γιατι ειναι και σημαιοστολισμενο;

ΥΓ: Η τελευταια απο ποιο λιμανι ειναι;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε Captain_Nionios  η πρωτη φωτογραφια ειναι απο την ημερα των εγκαινιων του πλοιου    
στην τριτη φωτογραφια το ομορφο σκαρι ειναι στο λιμανι της Καλαματας _

----------


## despo

> _Ο  Βιτσεντζος Κορναρος με   τις τρεις διαφορετικες φορεσιες  της ΛΑΝΕ
> 
> _Piraeus 1994.jpgVitsentzos Kornaros.jpgDSCN1714.jpg


Σπανιότατη η πρώτη φωτογραφία απο τον φίλο Απόλλων. Ευχαριστούμε !

----------


## pantelis2009

> _Ο Βιτσεντζος Κορναρος με τις τρεις διαφορετικες φορεσιες της ΛΑΝΕ
> 
> _Piraeus 1994.jpgVitsentzos Kornaros.jpgDSCN1714.jpg


Υπέροχο το αρχείο σου και σ' ευχαριστούμε που το μοιράζεσαι με μας.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σημερινη, πρωινη αφιξη του ακουραστου εργατη στην Κισσαμο. 

Μια ομορφη, ηρεμη και πρωτιστως ξεκουραστη για τις μηχανες, μανουβρα "χαδι" του καπεταν Δημητρη, χωρις δυνατα αναποδα και προσω. Δεν υπαρχει λογος να πιεζονται οι κουρασμενες Stork Werkspoor που εχουν γραψει εκατομμυρια ναυτικα μιλια διδοντας ζωη στο βαπορα και κατ'επεκταση στα αγονα νησια.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ο επιβλητικος καθρεφτης του Δανου φωτογραφισμενος απο το κορακι της πλωρης, στο Διακοφτι Κυθηρων με απαγορευτικο τον περασμενο Νοεμβρη.

Kornaros_plwri_Kythira_29_11_2012.JPG

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ανακοινώθηκαν στο site της εταιρείας ( http://lane.gr/?page_id=89 ) τα δρομολόγια της άγονης των Κυκλάδων που εξυπηρετεί, αλλά και όσον αφορά τα πασχαλινά δρομολόγια στη γραμμή των Κυθήρων. Πάντως πιστεύω πως θα έπρεπε έστω για ένα δρομολόγιο να συμπεριλάβουν και το λιμάνι της Μονεμβασιάς, η οποία δέχεται αρκετούς επισκέπτες για τη γιορτή του Πάσχα!
DSCN4300.jpg
Επίσης αξίζει να σημειώσουμε πως το πλοίο 20 και 21 Μαΐου θα βρεθεί στη μόνιμη δεξαμενή του Πειραιά για τον καλλοπισμό του, ώστε να είναι πανέτοιμο για την έναρξη της καλοκαιρινής περιόδου!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ όταν στις 01-06-2011 έμπαινε στον Πειραιά. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝ&#913.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Νυχτερινή αναχώρηση, του ποιητή της άγονης, χθες 22-04-13.... 

IMG_8736.JPG IMG_8741.JPG IMG_8748.JPG IMG_8757.JPG

Για τον Κορναρο-λάτρη φίλο μου.....χιχιχιχιχι

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γεια σου Γιωργη με το σταθερο 2.8!!! Ειδικα οι δυο τελευταιες αποπνεουν επιβλητικοτητα απεικονιζοντας απο πολυ καλη γωνια τη δυνατη και εργατικη πλωρη του βαπορα και δειχνουν τον τροπο με τον οποιο αντιμετωπιζει του δυσκολους καιρους των αγονων γραμμων...

Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ο επιβλητικος καθρεφτης και η γεφυρα του Κορναρου χαζευοντας τα απο την πλωρη του, βραδυ με πανσεληνο. Υπεροχη εμπειρια και ομορφια...

Kornaros_kathreftis_panselinos_26_4_2013.JPG

----------


## fredy13

> Ο επιβλητικος καθρεφτης και η γεφυρα του Κορναρου χαζευοντας τα απο την πλωρη του, βραδυ με πανσεληνο. Υπεροχη εμπειρια και ομορφια...
> 
> Kornaros_kathreftis_panselinos_26_4_2013.JPG


Εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια!Μπραβο και ευχαριστουμε που την μοιραστηκες μαζι μας!

----------


## Trakman

Πραγματική μαγεία!!! Μας ταξιδεύεις μαζί σου Διονύση, ακούμε το κύμα που σκάει στην πλώρη...!!!

----------


## Aquaman

Εκπληκτικη η φωτογραφια του Captain Nionio..πως πετυχες τοσο σταθερο αποτελεσμα βραδιατικα??

----------


## ιθακη

> Ο επιβλητικος καθρεφτης και η γεφυρα του Κορναρου χαζευοντας τα απο την πλωρη του, βραδυ με πανσεληνο. Υπεροχη εμπειρια και ομορφια...
> 
> Kornaros_kathreftis_panselinos_26_4_2013.JPG


Πάρα πολύ όμορφη φωτο, καλλητεχνική.... Γειά σου Νιόνιο καλητέχνη, με τον αγαπημένο ποιητή

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ ολους, χαιρομαι που σας αρεσε!!!

Οσον αφορα για το πως βγηκε σχετικα σταθερη παρα το μεγαλο χρονο εκθεσης τα πραγματα ειναι απλα. Ο Κορναρος εχει πλατιες και τετραγωνισμενες κουπαστες στην πλωρη, δεν ειναι ξυλινες αλλα ειναι πλατιες. Εβαλα τη μηχανη ακριβως διπλα απο το σημαιακι, προσπαθησα να κοιτα προς το μεσο του καθρεφτη και απλα την πιεζα δυνατα με το χερι μου ωστε να ειναι οσο πιο σταθερη γινεται.

----------


## Aquaman

Αρα αν καταλαβα καλα δεν χρησιμοποιησες τριποδο..Εχεις σταθερο χερι!Ο,τι βοηθητικο στηριγμα και να εχεις,δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολη ληψη χωρις το τριποδο,οποτε ευγε!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ειλικρινα στο λεω δεν ειναι θεμα χεριου, δεν την κρατουσα καθολου. Την εβαλα πανω στην κουπαστη και απλα την πιεσα στο πανω μερος με το χερι ωστε να την επηρεαζει οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερο ο μικρος κραδασμος του πλοιου. Πολλες δοκιμες ηθελε το δεξια-αριστερα για να κοιταει η μηχανη οσο το δυνατον πιο σωστα γιατι εγω για να μπορω να βλεπω απο το σκοπευτρο θα επρεπε να ειμαι εκτος βαποριου, να πετουσα...

----------


## aprovatianos

Ισως η καλυτερη φωτογραφια που εχει ανεβει στο Ναυτιλια!!!! Συνχαρητηρια Νιονιο!!!

----------


## Aquaman

A οκ τωρα το επιασα.Οπως και να εχει, μπραβο για το ωραιο σου καδρο,σωστοτερο δε γινοταν!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Θα ηθελα να σας ευχαριστησω ξανα. Να ειστε παντα καλα. Ειδικα ο φιλος Aprovatianos γνωμη μου ειναι πως υπερβαλει πολυ, τοσα χρονια εδω μεσα εχουμε δει ονειρικες φωτογραφιες και αυτη δεν ειναι η καλυτερη σε καμια μα καμια περιπτωση. Ευχαριστω ομως παρα πολυ για τα πηγαια συναισθηματα!!!

----------


## aprovatianos

> Θα ηθελα να σας ευχαριστησω ξανα. Να ειστε παντα καλα. Ειδικα ο φιλος Aprovatianos γνωμη μου ειναι πως υπερβαλει πολυ, τοσα χρονια εδω μεσα εχουμε δει ονειρικες φωτογραφιες και αυτη δεν ειναι η καλυτερη σε καμια μα καμια περιπτωση. Ευχαριστω ομως παρα πολυ για τα πηγαια συναισθηματα!!!


  Μετριοφρων εισαι φιλε Νιονιο,και αυτο δειχνει το επιπεδο τον μελων του Ναυτιλια!!! Σιγουρα εχουμε δει τρομερες φωτο,αλλα σε αυτη νομιζα οτι ειμουν επανω στην πλωρη!! Ισως ειναι τα χρωματα της φωτο σου... τι να πω..τελεια!!

----------


## Aquaman

Το κερασακι στην τουρτα της φωτογραφιας του Νιονιου ειναι το αναμενο φωτακι πανω απο την γεφυρα.Εχει ζεστο φως σαν φαρος και δινει μια τονα μυστηριου.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Βαζω αλλη μια απο το προχθεσινο ταξιδι. Αυτη τη φορα χαζευουμε την πανεμορφη αρχοντικη πλωρη υπο το φως της πανσεληνου που την εχουμε πρυμα. Μοναδικη η γαληνη και η ελευθερια που νιωθεις αγναντευοντας το φεγγαρολουσμενο πελαγος χωρις τιποτα να σε χωριζει απο αυτο, ενω ταυτοχρονα νιωθεις το βαπορι να σε αγκαλιαζει...

Kornaros_plori_panselinos_26_4_2013.JPG




Παρομοια ειχα ξαναβαλει το 2011 αλλα χαθηκε με το προβλημα του forum και βεβαια ηταν τραβηγμενη με την παλια μηχανη, που ειχε λιγοτερες δυνατοτητες... Φωτογραφια που βγηκε με αναλογο τροπο τοποθετωντας τη μηχανη στην ξυλινη κουπαστη που εχει ο βαπορας στο πλωριο μπαλκονι του.

----------


## Aquaman

Μια χαρα το αποτελεσμα και αυτης της φωτο για τα δεδομενα τοσο χαμηλων συνθηκων φωτισμου.Εγω παλι οποτε εχω ταξιδεψει νυχτα ειτε δεν εχει πανσεληνο,ειτε εχει συννεφα,ειτε δεν εχει πλωριο μπαλκονακι το πλοιο,χαχα!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πρεπει να εχει πλωριο μπαλκονι με πλατια και τετραγωνισμενη κουπαστη, ειτε ξυλινη που ειναι εξαιρετικα ιδανικη ειτε σιδερενια... Αντε βρες το, δυστυχως ελαχιστα εμειναν.

----------


## Aquaman

Πραγματικα αντε βρες το..οσο και να σκεφτω,μονο ο παλαιας κοπης βαπορια μου ερχονται στο μυαλο..και απο αυτα λιγα εμειναν.Μονο ο Κορναρος και το Μυτιληνη μου ερχονται απο τα Πειραιωτικα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αντε και το European και το Superferry απο Ραφηνα...

----------


## SteliosK

Και οι 2 φωτογραφίες Captain Nionio είναι όνειρο!
Σε ευχαριστούμε που τις μοιράστικες μαζί μας.

----------


## P@vlos

Ο ποιητής προχθές το βράδυ στον Πειραιά! Πολύ θα θελα να του βγαλω αντίστοιχη στην Μονεμβάσια που πιστεύω θα είναι πολύ ανώτερη αλλά τα οικονομικά δεν το επιτρέπουν :/

----------


## SteliosK

Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος 
Πριν από λίγο έξω από το μεγάλο λιμάνι.


DSC_0102.JPG DSC_0113.JPG

Για τον Captain Nionios που αγαπάει αυτό το όμορφο βαπόρι!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ ομορφες εικονες του αγαπημενου εργατη, με ζεστα χρωματα απο σημειο που δεν βλεπουμε συχνα. Να εισαι καλα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To Bιτσεντζος Κορναρος στο μεγαλο λιμανι   ενα   καλοκαιρινο πρωινο του 1994

_Piraeus 1994.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Εν ετει 1994  και στο λιμανι του Πειραια βλεπουμε τo  Βιτσεντζος Κορναρος   λιγο πριν  το ξεκινημα της καριερας του στην  Ακτοπλοια μας

_Vitsentzos Kornaros Piraeus 1994.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Με την ταχύτητα του "φωτός" κινείτε στο σημερινό του ταξίδι το πλοίο απο 11,5 μέχρι 12 knots :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  κοροϊδία για τους επιβάτες :Bi Polo:

----------


## aprovatianos

> Με την ταχύτητα του "φωτός" κινείτε στο σημερινό του ταξίδι το πλοίο απο 11,5 μέχρι 12 knots κοροϊδία για τους επιβάτες


Μηπως ειχε προβλημα? Ξερει κανεις κατι?

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> Μηπως ειχε προβλημα? Ξερει κανεις κατι?


Πιθανότατα μια και όπως φάνηκε ήταν περιστασιακό, ενώ όσο και να κόψεις για λόγους οικονομίας, 11 - 12 κόμβοι για επιβατηγό πάει πολύ, ιδίως για ένα τέτοιο δρομολόγιο και εποχή.... Πάντως και αυτή η φωτο του Απόλλωνα λες και ήταν βγαλμένη από το μέλλον... :Single Eye:  Το έφεραν μπλε και το ξέβαψαν σε λευκό, ενώ όλοι σήμερα κάνουν αμαν να τα βάψουνε. Του πήγαιναν τα χρώματα. Μπράβο στον ΤSS που την μοιράστηκε μαζί μας.

----------


## Aquaman

Αν και δεν ειναι το κυριο θεμα της φωτογραφιας,εδω ο Κορναρος στη Σαντορινη πριν μια εβδομαδα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ ομορφη, χαλαρωτικη και νησιωτικη, συνδιαζεται πολυ ομορφα με τον χαλαρωτικο Κορναρο.

Μαλλον τη Δευτερα το βαπορι θα μπει για μπανιο, το προηγουμενο ειχε γινει τον 12/2011 και απο κατω θα εχει πιασει δαση. Λογικα θα παρει και δρομο με το ιδιο φορτιο στις μηχανες, απο 14.5 θα το δουμε στο 15+

----------


## Ilias 92

> Αν και δεν ειναι το κυριο θεμα της φωτογραφιας,εδω ο Κορναρος στη Σαντορινη πριν μια εβδομαδα.


  OYZO 12  :Smile:  Αν ειχε και πιο πολυ φως θα ηταν οτι πρεπει.

----------


## kabbalosn

Νομίζω ότι ο Κορνάρος τις τραβάει τις διαφημίσεις. Παλαιότερα είχε μπεί σε ένα διαφημιστικό βιντεάκι του ΟΠΑΠ. Το 'χει ρε παιδί μου ο ποιητής.

----------


## Aquaman

ευχαριστω παιδια.Ηλια εχεις δικιο για το φως,απλα καμια φορα τραβαω με υψηλη ταχυτητα κλειστρου για να μην μου βγαινουν κουνημενες,αλλα ετσι εισπρατω και μια σκοτεινιλα στο αποτελεσμα.

----------


## alekoskit

Απ' ότι είδα στο AIS o Κορνάρος δεν μπήκε στα Αντικύθηρα και έφυγε κατευθείαν για Πειραιά (χωρίς να περάσει από τα Κύθηρα). Ξέρει κανείς τις συμβαίνει; Θα υπέθετα κάποια βλάβη λόγω της χαμηλής ταχύτητα < 13 εκ αλλά εδώ και αρκετό καιρό με αυτή τη ταχύτητα ταξιδεύει οπότε δεν είναι ασφαλές στοιχείο...

----------


## Ilias 92

> ευχαριστω παιδια.Ηλια εχεις δικιο για το φως,απλα καμια φορα τραβαω με υψηλη ταχυτητα κλειστρου για να μην μου βγαινουν κουνημενες,αλλα ετσι εισπρατω και μια σκοτεινιλα στο αποτελεσμα.


Μάλλον ο καιρός δεν θα ήταν και τόσο ηλιόλουστος εκείνη την μέρα (αυτο εννοούσα).

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Απ' ότι είδα στο AIS o Κορνάρος δεν μπήκε στα Αντικύθηρα και έφυγε κατευθείαν για Πειραιά (χωρίς να περάσει από τα Κύθηρα). Ξέρει κανείς τις συμβαίνει; Θα υπέθετα κάποια βλάβη λόγω της χαμηλής ταχύτητα < 13 εκ αλλά εδώ και αρκετό καιρό με αυτή τη ταχύτητα ταξιδεύει οπότε δεν είναι ασφαλές στοιχείο...



Το βαπορι τον τελευταιο καιρο ταξιδευει με ταχυτητα 14-14.5 κομβων και  πεφτει κατω απο τους 14 οταν εχει καιρο ή ρευματα κοντρα... Δεν παει  σταθερα με 13, δεν ειναι αληθεια.

Τωρα επειδη ηδη απο τον κολπο  της Κισσαμου πηγαινε 12.5-13 και συμφωνα με τη ΕΜΥ δεν εχει ιδιαιτερο  καιρο, μαλλον θα εχει καποιο προβλημα.

Ας ελπισουμε οτι καποια  στιγμη μεσα στο 2013 το βαπορι θα κανει μια καλη μηχανικη συντηρηση,  γιατι αξιζει φροντιδα και στο ιδιο και βεβαια στο εξαιρετο πληρωμα του  που κανει τα παντα για να το ταξιδευει.

----------


## gpap2006

Επισημα η εταιρια ανακοινωσε βλαβη και αδυναμια προσεγγισης στα νησια..λογικα θα βγει ανεκτελεστο και το αυριανο για Μηλο...Θηρα κλπ. Τουλαχιστον να το διορθωσουν το θεμα γιατι δεν βγαινει καλοκαιρι ετσι..Προφανως η οικονομικη αδυναμια των εταιριων επηρεασε και τη μηχανικη συντηρηση των παλιων σκαφων των αγονων. Πρεπει να παρθουν μετρα απο τωρα για να μην εχουμε ρεζιλικια στη φουλ σεζον που αναμενεται καλη απο κινηση φετος..

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Πολυ ομορφη, χαλαρωτικη και νησιωτικη, συνδιαζεται πολυ ομορφα με τον χαλαρωτικο Κορναρο.
> 
> *Μαλλον τη Δευτερα το βαπορι θα μπει για μπανιο, το προηγουμενο ειχε γινει τον 12/2011 και απο κατω θα εχει πιασει δαση. Λογικα θα παρει και δρομο με το ιδιο φορτιο στις μηχανες, απο 14.5 θα το δουμε στο 15+*


Οπως ειχα γραψει και χθες κατα πασα πιθανοτητα αυριο το βαπορι μπαινει για δεξαμενισμο ο οποιος ηταν προγραμματισμενος εδω και καιρο, οποτε μαλλον δεν θα κανει και το δρομολογιο για την αγονη των Δυτικων Κυκλαδων

----------


## Ilias 92

Να το περιποιηθούν καλά όχι πασαλείμματα, από αυτό το πλοίο γίνανε κάποιο άνθρωποι και κάνουν και κουμάντα τώρα και το έχουν αφήσει στην μοίρα του. Ότι πιάνει η ΑΝΕΚ γίνεται κάρβουνο εγώ αυτό καταλαβαίνω…

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παμε πισω στο 2011, δυο φωτογραφιες απο το ρανταρ του βαπορα με ταχυτητα 17.2 στην πρωτη και 17.5 στη δευτερη. 

Η  πρωτη τραβηχτηκε στον κολπο της Κισσαμου τον 3/2011 με πορεια για  Αντικυθηρα και η δευτερη κοντα στον καβο Μαλια τον 6/2011 με πορεια για  Κυθηρα μετα απο απεργεια και με αρκετα φορτηγα μεσα.

Το πλοιο  πιανει 17.5 κομβους χρησιμοποιωντας περιπου το 58-62% της συνολικης  ισχυος του αναλογα με τη φορτωση και ωντας καθαρο σε κανονικα επιπεδα  απο κατω, οχι δηλαδη πεντακαθαρο.

Τελευταια φορα που τα επιασε ηταν περυσι το καλοκαιρι, σε δρομολογιο που βιαζοταν να φτασει γρηγορα στα Κυθηρα. 

Μακαρι να το ξαναδουμε με τετοιες ταχυτητες.


Kornaros_arpa_17.2_knots_13_3_2011.jpg Kornaros_arpa_17.5_knots_16_6_2011.jpg

----------


## P@vlos

Στην πετρινη του Βασιλειαδη απο το πρωι το πλοιο

----------


## valtasar6

> Οπως ειχα γραψει και χθες κατα πασα πιθανοτητα αυριο το βαπορι μπαινει για δεξαμενισμο ο οποιος ηταν προγραμματισμενος εδω και καιρο, οποτε μαλλον δεν θα κανει και το δρομολογιο για την αγονη των Δυτικων Κυκλαδων


Χωρις να εχω ειδικοτιτα ναυτη,καπετανιου κτλ,απλα σαν ενας ανθρωπος που του αρεσουν τα καραβια και η θαλασσα,σημερα το βλεπω να πηγαινει με 12.6-13.1.....!παει μου φαινεται και το 14.1-14-5 που και παλι ειναι λιγο κατα την γνωμη μου...Το απογευμα που ετυχε να βρισκομουνα στον λιμανι ,βαμενο ηταν, αρα δουλεια εγινε.Τι συμβαινει τελικα;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Στο τελευταιο δεκαημερο πριν μπει στη δεξαμενη ειχε παρουσιασει δυο φορες προβλημα και πηγαινε με 12.5 κομβους για δυο ταξιδια. Στο μεσαιο ταξιδι ομως, μεταξυ των δυο, πηγαινε 14.5. Δεν ξερω κατι περισσοτερο αλλα δεν πιστευω οτι πηγαινει λογω προγραμματος με 12.5-13 σημερα. Μαλλον κατι θα στρωνουν οι ανθρωποι, καποια αλλαγη θα εγινε τις τεσσερις μερες της επισκευης και δεν θα μπορουν να ανοιξουν ακομα.

Ο Α' μηχανικος ειναι πραγματικα εξαιρετικος. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ με ολα τα γραμματα κεφαλαια, ας του εχουμε εμπιστοσυνη.

----------


## sylver23

Οσο και να συμπαθούμε ένα καράβι, όσο καλό και να είναι το πλήρωμα το 12-13 μίλια είναι απαράδεκτο (φυσικά δεν ευθύνεται το πλήρωμα για αυτό).
Μήπως να δρομολογήσουν καμμιά παντόφλα;; (αστειάκι αλλα...)

----------


## Ilias 92

Το πλοίο ήρθε στην Ελλάδα και μετασκευάστηκε για να εξυπηρετεί ένα νομό 75.000 κατοίκων με μια τρομακτική αγροτική παραγωγή, τα Κήθυρα είναι 3.000 και δεν έχουν καμία παραγωγική δραστηριότητα για να στηρίζουν τόσο μεγάλο βαπόρι.
Το έχω ξαναπεί η γραμμή που κάνει το πλοίο είναι καταστροφή για το ίδιο !!!!!!
Κατά μέσω όρο μεταφέρει 30-50 άτομα στο δρομολόγιο του, έχει πλήρωμα 50 ανθρώπους +
ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΒΓΕΙ???? Το καλοκαίρι όταν όλα τα άλλα έχουν πρωτόκολλοτο Κορνάρος είχε 300 – 400 άτομα μαξ, τι να βγάλεις ??
Τα χρήματα της επιδότησης είναι 17.000 ευρώ το κυκλικό ταξίδι αλλά δεν βγαίνει…

Είχε κάνει κάποτε παντόφλα Νεάπολη Κήθυρα αν θυμάμαι καλά.

*Ότι πιάνει ο Γιάννης κάρβουνο το κάνει!!!!!*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το μισθωμα ειναι αρκετα περισσοτερο. Τα δυο κυκλικα απο Πειραια μεχρι  Κισσαμο και πισω (ειτε μονο με Κυθηρα, ειτε και με Αντικυθηρα) εχουν  37400 εκαστο. Το δρομολογιο Κισσαμος-Αντικυθηρα-Κυθηρα-Γυθειο και  επιστροφη εχει αθροιστικα 20700 (γιατι διαφερει η επιδοτηση του πηγαινε  απο το ελα) και η εποχιακη γραμμη Κισσαμος-Κυθηρα-Καλαματα και πισω  15400, γιατι η μια διαδρομη πρεπει να γινει χωρις επιδοτηση.

Επειδη  η επιδοτηση ειναι υψηλη, μεχρι και το Φθινοπωρο του 2011 (παρα την  κριση και την υψηλη τιμη του πετρελαιου) κατι εμενε στην τσεπη και  μαλιστα το 2010 δηλωθηκε επισημα στα ετησια οικονομικα  αποτελεσματα. Απο τις αρχες του 2012 ομως και μετα η ηδη μικρη κινηση  επεσε πολυ και το καλοκαιρι του 2012 ηταν παρα πολυ υποτονικο...

Συμφωνω  οτι το βαπορι χαραμιζεται, ειναι μεγαλο. Αυτη τη στιγμη ακομα και που  του αφαιρεσαν το μεσαιο παταρι παιρνει ανετα 260-265 ιχ, ενω οταν το  ειχε ξεπερνουσε τα 300. Οσον αφορα τα φορτηγα τα 380 γραμμικα ειναι  αξιοπρεπεστατα. Επισης ειναι πολυ ευκολο να βαλει το πληρωμα που το  εχουν ανεβασει στις καμπινες του deck 5, μπροστα απο το ανω γκαραζακι,  ανα δυο ατομα σε μια καμπινα (οπως σχεδον σε ολα τα ακτοπλοιακα) και να  αποκτησει περιπου 210 κρεβατια απο τα 110 σημερινα. Ετσι και αλλιως ηδη  καμια 20αρια+ μελη του πληρωματος εχουν μονοκλινες καμπινες στο deck της  γεφυρα αλλα και στο deck 7 απο κατασκευης του βαποριου πραγμα  θετικοτατο. Αν σε αυτα προσθεσουμε και τους κοινοχρηστους χωρους του,  μεσα-εξω τοτε το βαπορι θα μπορουσε να εχει ακομα και σημερα ανετα  πρωτοκολλο 1200 επιβατων σχετικα χαλαρο μαλιστα και να δουλευει στην  Κασοκαρπαθια αν και με 900-1000 ατομα καλοκαιρινο παλι θα ηταν αψογο.

Οπως  και να το κανουμε για το Λασιθι αγοραστηκε αλλα ουσιαστικα ηταν το  βαπορι του Λασιθιου και της Κασοκαρπαθιας, ενω τα επιμερους σκελη,  Πειραιας-Μηλος-Σαντορινη, Σαντορινη-Κρητη και Κρητη-Ροδος δινουν  αξιοπρεπεστατο μεταφορικο εργο ειδικα το καλοκαιρι. Ειναι ενα βαπορι  κομμενο και ραμμενο για τη γραμμη αυτη απο πολλες αποψεις που τις εχουμε  συζητησει και στο παρελθον και βεβαια τα 14 χρονια που ηταν εκει δεν  ηταν καθολου τυχαια.

Αυτα βεβαια ειναι ονειρα, δεν πιστευω οτι θα γινει κατι τετοιο, σιγουρα ομως το ελπιζω.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Απ' την Παρασκευή 14 Ιουνίου και κάθε Παρασκευή στις 17:00 το απόγευμα, ο Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος θα αναχωρεί από Πειραιά με προορισμό την εντυπωσιακή Μονεμβασιά!
Έτσι για 3η συνεχόμενη χρονιά το πλοίο εξακολουθεί να πραγματοποιεί τις επιτυχημένες του προσεγγίσεις στο όμορφο λακωνικό λιμάνι! 
Επειδή είχα την τύχη, πέρσι τον Ιούλιο να κάνω το συγκεκριμένο ταξίδι, προτείνω σε όποιον βρεθεί σε εκείνα τα μέρη να το κάνει, καθώς είναι μία πολύ όμορφη διαδρομή, ιδιαίτερα όταν πέφτει το σκοτάδι κι είσαι στο πλωριό μπαλκονάκι με μόνη παρέα το φεγγάρι, τα αχνά φώτα της Λακωνίας στα ανατολικά και τις αναλαμπές του φάρου της Παραπόλας στα δυτικά.....!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ στις 20-04-2010 φωτογραφημένος απο το Φηροστεφάνι με ρότα για Πειραιά.

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝ&#913.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ξανα σε σχετικα καλες ταχυτητες το βαπορι σημερα.

Κατα την επιστροφη του στα διαστηματα Σαντορινη-Ιος και Φολεγανδρος-Μηλος πηγαινε 15.5+ και 15.1-15.6 αντιστοιχα, ενω στο υπολοιπο ταξιδι παει με λιγο κατω απο 15. Μαλλον θα ειναι η πρωτη φορα μετα απο καιρο που θα μπαινει στον Πειραια εχοντας κανει οριακα κατω απο 12 ωρες, με επισημα δηλωμενες τις 11:50.

Λογικα το οποιο προβλημα αποτελει παρελθον.

----------


## Ilias 92

Διονύση ακούς, νεοσύστατη εταιρεία του Ιονίου ζαχαρώνει τον Κορνάρο!!
Μακάρι, θα ξανανιώσει το βαποράκι μας.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ποια εταιρεια Ηλια, για ποια γραμμη;

Οσο και να θελω να ξανανιωσει ο βαπορας, συναισθηματικα θα τον ηθελα στις μακρινες,μοναχικες και γοητευτικες αγονες γραμμες. Μακαρι να ξανανιωσει μεσα στην εταιρεια του.

----------


## Ilias 92

> Ποια εταιρεια Ηλια, για ποια γραμμη;
> 
> Οσο και να θελω να ξανανιωσει ο βαπορας, συναισθηματικα θα τον ηθελα στις μακρινες,μοναχικες και γοητευτικες αγονες γραμμες. Μακαρι να ξανανιωσει μεσα στην εταιρεια του.


Στον ‘’Ε’’ Ιουνίου στην σελίδα 109 λέει ότι το Κορνάρος και το Άρτεμις το ζαχαρώνει νεοσύστατη εταιρεία του Ιονίου, λίγες σελίδες πιο μπροστά έχει αφιέρωμα στο Νήσος Κεφαλονιά. 
Μάλλον θα επαναληφθεί το φαινόμενο των Στεφάνου να τους φορτώνουν ότι κινείται. 
Πριν ενάμιση χρόνο η ίδια στήλη έγραφε ότι το Ιθάκη θα το πάρουν Ινδοί.
Ο χρόνος θα δείξει…

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αν γινει κατι τετοιο θα ειναι μεγαλη εκπληξη. Το βαπορι δεν ειναι στο στιλ των γραμμων του Ιονιου, ειναι αγονιτικο στο εσωτερικο του με αρκετα κρεβατια. Ας περιμενουμε οπως λες.

----------


## BLUE STAR PATMOS

Νεοσύστατη εταιρία του Ιονίου μόνο η KEFALONIAN LINES είναι..Πάντως ο ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ για το Ιόνιο είναi μεγάλος..Πάντως και γω πιστεύω ότι του πάει πιο πολύ το Αιγαίο και οι άγονες..Μακάρι πάντως να ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος για το πλοίο και να το πάρει μπας και γίνει ένα γενικότερο μάζεμα που το έχει ανάγκη γιατί η ΑΝΕΚ το έχει παραμελήσει..

----------


## ιθακη

> ...Πάντως ο ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ για το Ιόνιο είναi μεγάλος..


"κοντάδελφο" του πλοίο είχε δουλέψει στο Ιόνιο, στην γραμμή μας, και ήταν μιά χαρά....

----------


## BLUE STAR PATMOS

Φίλε ιθακη για ποιο λες?

----------


## ιθακη

Δεν αναφέρω το όνομα γιατί θα γινόταν μπέρδεμα με την μηχανή αναζήτησης... Ένα ήταν που του έμοιαζε πολύ, και το είχε ο καπτα Μάκης

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα (για να μην πω βεβαιότητα) για το _ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ_. Για κάποιο μικρό διάστημα είχε κάνει την γραμμή Πάτρα - Σάμη - Ιθάκη.

----------


## Ilias 92

> Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα (για να μην πω βεβαιότητα) για το _ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ_. Για κάποιο μικρό διάστημα είχε κάνει την γραμμή Πάτρα - Σάμη - Ιθάκη.


Το λεγόμενο και αντιτορπιλικό!
Και το Σαντορίνη κάτι έκανε στο Ιόνιο ένα χειμώνα με ναύλωση στους Στριτζέους νομίζω.

----------


## BLUE STAR PATMOS

Θα επιβεβαιώσω τον Εspreso Venezia..Ψάχνωντας στο internet το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ είχε κάνει την γραμμή που λέει ο φίλος με 3 προσεγγίσεις μάλιστα την εβδομάδα στο Θιάκι..Πάντως με τον ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟ έμοιαζε αρκετά στο μπροστινό κομμάτι(γέφυρα,και η μπροστινή βεράντα κάτω από την γέφυρα)

----------


## basilis.m

ο ομορφος κορναρος στο πειραια το φεβρουαριο του '11DSC02781.jpg
παντως ειναι σκαρι που εχει γινει δεθει με την λεξη αγονη

----------


## ιθακη

> Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα (για να μην πω βεβαιότητα) για το _ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ_. Για κάποιο μικρό διάστημα είχε κάνει την γραμμή Πάτρα - Σάμη - Ιθάκη.


Απλά δεν ανάφερα ούτε το όνομα ούτε την γραμμή όπως είπα, γιατί αν τώρα κάποιος βάλει κάποιους από αυτούς τους όρους στην μηχανή αναζήτησης θα τους βγάλει πρώτο αποτέλεσμα αυτό το θέμα, που δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με την αναζήτηση του άλλου πλοίου ή της γραμμής




> Το λεγόμενο και αντιτορπιλικό!
> Και το Σαντορίνη κάτι έκανε στο Ιόνιο ένα χειμώνα με ναύλωση στους Στριτζέους νομίζω.


είχε αντικαταστήσει το Τάνι, κατά τον πρώτο δεξαμενισμό του στην Ελλάδα για την εταιρία το '03, αλλά ούτε αυτό αφορά το θέμα του Κορνάρος




> Θα επιβεβαιώσω τον Εspreso Venezia..Ψάχνωντας στο internet το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ είχε κάνει την γραμμή που λέει ο φίλος με 3 προσεγγίσεις μάλιστα την εβδομάδα στο Θιάκι..Πάντως με τον ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟ έμοιαζε αρκετά στο μπροστινό κομμάτι(γέφυρα,και η μπροστινή βεράντα κάτω από την γέφυρα)


Κάθε μέρα είχε προσέγγιση στο νησί μου, μιας και έτυχε να το ταξιδέψω και να το χαζεύω επί 7 μέρες από το μπαλκόνι μου.

----------


## speedrunner

> Ξανα σε σχετικα καλες ταχυτητες το βαπορι σημερα.
> 
> Κατα την επιστροφη του στα διαστηματα Σαντορινη-Ιος και Φολεγανδρος-Μηλος πηγαινε 15.5+ και 15.1-15.6 αντιστοιχα, ενω στο υπολοιπο ταξιδι παει με λιγο κατω απο 15. Μαλλον θα ειναι η πρωτη φορα μετα απο καιρο που θα μπαινει στον Πειραια εχοντας κανει οριακα κατω απο 12 ωρες, με επισημα δηλωμενες τις 11:50.
> 
> Λογικα το οποιο προβλημα αποτελει παρελθον.


Και για να μην μας καλομάθει σήμερα ήρθε Φολέγανδρο και 2 ώρες καθυστέρηση με την ταχύτητα του να ξεπερνάει οριακά τα 13 Knots!!! Απλά τραγικό!!!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά παραμένει ακόμη το πλοίο λόγω παρεμπόδισης απόπλου απ' την ΠΝΟ. Επίσης, πριν λίγο υπήρξε ένταση έξω απ' τον καταπέλτη του πλοίου μεταξύ των ανθρώπων της ομοσπονδίας και επιβατών.

----------


## pantelis2009

O Ποιητής πριν 1,5 χρόνο στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. Ας ελπίσουμε να τελειώσσουν γρήγορα τα βάσανα του και να πλέει πάλι στα πέλαγα.

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝ&#913.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Χθεσινη αφιξη στην Σαντορινη.Για τον Καπτα-Νιονιο που του αρεσε η φωτο και ζητησε να την ανεβασω και εδω.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φανταστικη φωτογραφια. Τα υπεροχα χρωματα, η θαλασσα, ο βαπορας, μια εικονα ολο Ελλαδα...

ΥΓ: Εδειξε πριν λιγο ο Alpha την ενταση μπροστα στον καταπελτη του βαποριου. Αραγε τα βραδινα της ΑΝΕΚ θα φυγουν, για απ'οσο ξερω μεχρι και πριν λιγο καιρο χρωστουσαν...

----------


## P@vlos

Πολυ ατμοσφαιρική φίλε Aquaman!!! Η καθαρή ατμόσφαιρα, η ήσυχη θάλασσα και το υψόμετρο και λιγο κλασσική νησιώτικη ατμόσφαιρα συνθέτουν ένα υπέροχο κάδρο με τον Κορνάρο πρωταγωνιστή!!!!

----------


## Aquaman

Cpt Νιονιο: οντως ελληνικο το σκηνικο, αλλα πολυ φοβαμαι οτι στο εξης η λεξη Ελλαδα θα αποκτησει νεα συνωνυμα με τις παρενεργειες της κρισης, καλη ωρα οπως τα τωρινα σκηνικα στον καταπελτη του Κορναρου.
Παυλο: αυτο ακριβως ειναι το πλεονεκτημα της Σαντορινης σε σχεση με αλλα νησακια.Σχεδον οπου και να κινεισαι,εισαι σε υψομετρο 250-300 μετρων, με αποτελεσμα εκτος του να εχεις φοβερο οπτικο πεδιο, να μπορεις να συνδιαζεις τα βαπορια με στοιχεια απο τις οροφες οικισματων και εκκλησιων και να πειραματιζεσαι με διαφορα καδρα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απο χθες εχουν αναρτηθει τα ανανεωμενα δρομολογια του βαπορα. Τις Παρασκευες πλεον μπαινει και η Μονεμβασια ενω τα Σαββατα το κλασικο καλοκαιρινο δρομολογιο απο Κισσαμο για Κυθηρα-Καλαματα και επιστροφη.

Μεχρι τις 30/6 τα δρομολογια ειναι αυτα.





Απο 1/7 εως 25/8 το δρομολογιο των Κυκλαδων μεταφερεται καθε Τεταρτη απογευμα στις 18:00 με επιστροφη Πεμπτη βραδυ. Τη θεση του καθε Δευτερα παιρνει το δρομολογιο Πειραιας-Κυθηρα-Κισσαμος και το τοπικο Κισσαμος-Αντικυθηρα-Κυθηρα-Γυθειο και επιστροφη...

Τα δρομολογια αναλυτικα ειναι αυτα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μια ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ φωτογραφια του Κορναρου. Πανοραμικη, εξαιρετα φωτισμενη και πεντακαθαρη. Απλα απολαυστικη...

Απο το ilovekythera.com και συγκεκριμενα απο την ομαδα που εχει στο facebook. Σε μεγαλυτερη αναλυση εδω.


Kornaros_ilovekythera.com_m.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Ας δούμε μια αναχώρηση του ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΥ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΥ στις 4 Απριλίου 2011

P4041686.jpg

P4041687.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πέρσι τον Ιούλιο που ταξίδεψα μαζί του, παρατήρησα πως το μαγαζάκι του πλοίου ήταν εκτός λειτουργίας. Ήταν κρίμα γιατί το εσωτερικό του θα έδειχνε πιο ζωντανό και πιστεύω πως θα έφερνε τα ανάλογα ωφέλη στην εταιρεία του. Είναι γνωστό αν φέτος θα λειτουργήσει ή όχι;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Συμφωνα με τον ιδιο, σημερα ο καπεταν Δημητρης Λαδας κλεινει 10 χρονια στο κουμαντο και στα χειριστηρια του αγαπημενου Δανεζικου σκαριου. Μια μεγαλη και δυνατη σχεση ανθρωπου και μηχανης με εξαιρετικα αποτελεσματα στην εξυπηρετηση των αγονων γραμμων, των νησιων και των ανθρωπων τους. Τοσες και τοσες ομορφες μανουβρες, τοσες και τοσες φουρτουνες, τοσες και τοσες αληθινες ανθρωπινες σχεσεις και ιστοριες. 

Ευχομαι να ειναι καλα και υγιης και να συνεχισει για πολλα χρονια ακομα να μας ταξιδευει.


Σημερινη ανατολη ηλιου απο το πλωριο μπαλκονι...

Kornaros_anatoli_iliou_3_7_2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχα ρομαντική και σ' ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Aquaman

Μπραβο καπτα νιονιο,σπανιος συνδιασμος καραβολατρικης και καλλιτεχνικης ματιας.

----------


## Rocinante

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία με τα γνωστά αγαπημένα χρώματα του Captain Nionios...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να ειστε ολοι καλα, με χαροποιουν ιδιαιτερα τα ομορφα σχολια σας.

Σιγουρα μια φωτογραφια ειναι πιο ομορφη αποτυπωση μια στιγμης αλλα το βαζω και σε βιντεο για οποιον φιλο θελει να δει τον ηλιο να βγαινει μεσα απο την θαλασσα... Ελπιζω Roci να το δεις καποτε live.

----------


## alekoskit

Αισθάνομαι την ανάγκη να δώσω πολλά συγχαρητήρια στη ΛΑΝΕ. Πραγματικά το βαπόρι βρίσκεται σε άριστη κατάσταση και όλα λειτουργούν ρολόι μέσα ...

Trip report :
Παρασκευή 5/7, Αναχώρηση από Πειραιά : 17:30 (προγραμματισμένη 17:00)
                      ¶φιξη στη Μονεμβάσια :  23:50 (προγραμματισμένη 22:50)

Σάββατο 6/7 , Αναχώρηση από Μονεμβάσια : 0:50 (προγραμματισμένη ... άσ' τα να πάνε)
                    ¶φιξη στα Κύθηρα : 2:45 (προγραμματισμένη 1:05)
                    Αναχώρηση από τα Κύθηρα : 3:50 (προγραμματισμένη 1:25)
                    Από εκεί και πέρα δεν ξέρω γιατί ευτυχώς ... κατέβηκα!

Το πλοίο από άποψη ταχύτητας ... σέρνεται και είναι κρίμα γιατί το έχουμε δει και στα καλά του. Δεν ξέρω αν οφείλεται σε οικονομική πολιτική της εταιρείας ή αντιμετωπίζει κάποιο πρόβλημα, είναι όμως απαράδεκτο να έχει προγραμματίσει δρομολόγια με μία ταχύτητα, την οποία δεν πιάνει ποτέ και να συσσωρεύει τέτοιες καθυστερήσεις..
Δυστυχώς όμως υπάρχει μία εικόνα εγκατάλειψης γενικά στο πλοίο. Εξωτερικά γίνονται τώρα (αρχές Ιουλίου) κάποια μπαλώματα (μπογιατίσματα στο πόδι) ενώ και η λειτουργία του πλοίου φαίνεται να αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα είναι ότι είχαν βάλει ΙΧ που είχε προορισμό πέραν της Μονεμβάσιας, μπροστά από αυτοκίνητα που κατέβαιναν στη Μονεμβάσια, με αποτέλεσμα να αναζητούν στις 12:00 τη νύχτα τον οδηγό, επί μισή ώρα, από τα μεγάφωνα. Το βασικό πρόβλημα βέβαια ήταν ένα φορτηγό με ρυμούλκα (με άχυρο) το οποίο το έβαλαν τελευταία στιγμή από Πειραιά με την μούρη μέσα και το οποίο είχε προορισμό τη Κρήτη. Αναγκάστηκαν να το βγάλουν με την όπισθεν στη Μονεμβάσια (όσοι έχουν δει το προβλήτα της Μονεμβάσιας καταλαβαίνουν ότι αυτό είναι πολύ δύσκολο λόγω χώρου) και πάλι το ίδιο όταν έφθασε στα Κύθηρα. Βέβαια από συζητήσεις που άκουσα, κάποιοι υποστήριζαν ότι επειδή το χόρτο είναι εύφλεκτο στοιχείο, έχουν οδηγίες να το φορτώνουν τελευταίο. Αλλά και έτσι να είναι θα μπορούσαν να το φορτώσουν με την όπισθεν από το Πειραιά (που ήταν πολύ πιο εύκολο) παρά να γίνεται αυτό το χάλι σε κάθε λιμάνι... 
Απαράδεκτοι....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τα φορτηγα με τα αχυρα οντως επιλεγουν να τα βαζουν τελευταια για λογους ασφαλειας. Επισης δε νομιζω οτι το πολυπειρο πληρωμα του Κορναρου δεν θα σκεφτοταν τοσο απλα πραγματα για τη φορτωση του φορτηγου. Η Μονεμβασια εχει πολυ λιγο χωρο και πιστευω πως ειτε το φορτηγο με τα αχυρα ειχε μπει με την οπισθεν απο τον Πειραια ειτε με τη μουρη τον ιδιο χρονο θα εκανε στην Μονεμβασια. Στην πρωτη περιπτωση για να μπει ξανα στη δευτερη περιπτωση για να βγει, ετσι και αλλιως θα καθυστερουσε.

Να δεχτω τα παραπονα σου για την παρουσα ταχυτητα που ταξιδευει το βαπορι, εφοσον ειχες μαθει σε ταχυτητες 16-16.5 και καμια φορα 17+ αντι για 14.3-15.3, αλλα τα παραπονα ας παραμεινουν σε αυτο και οχι να τους αποκαλεις απαραδεκτους επειδη επιλεγουν για τη δικια σου ασφαλεια να βαζουν τελευταια τα φορτηγα με τα αχυρα ωστε σε περιπτωση αναγκης να μην ειναι στα βαθη του γκαραζ και λαμπαδιασει ολο το βαπορι...

----------


## alekoskit

Δεν θα πάρω πίσω τον όρο απαράδεκτοι! Αναφέρομαι σε αυτούς που διοικούν το πλοίο εσωτερικά και εξωτερικά. Φυσικά δεν αναφέρομαι στους απλούς ναυτικούς που απλώς εκτελούν εντολές. 

Με το πλοίο ταξιδεύω συνέχεια από τότε που ήρθε στις γραμμές μας. Πιστεύω ότι έχω τη δυνατότητα να κρίνω πότε οι υπηρεσίες του παρακμάζουν ή πότε βελτιώνονται. 

Απαράδεκτη λέω τη διοίκηση της εταιρείας αλλά και την πολιτεία που επιτρέπουν να  προγραμματίζονται δρομολόγια με χρόνους που δεν τηρούνται συστηματικά. Πόσο μάλλον, όταν τα εισιτήρια δεν ακολουθούν και αυτά, την καθοδική πορεία της ταχύτητας...

Απαράδεκτους λέω όμως και εκείνους που διοικούν το πλοίο και οι λόγοι είναι :
- Η καθαριότητα έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται άγνωστη λέξη... 
- Λειτουργεί μονάχα ένα μπαρ και αυτό τις περισσότερες φορές με ένα άτομο. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα, σε ένα από τα τελευταία ταξίδια, η ουρά έφθανε τα 20 άτομα και μόνο ο ένας μπάρμαν εξυπηρετούσε διότι ο δεύτερος μοίραζε - εκείνη τη στιγμή - βαζάκια με ψεύτικα λουλούδια στα τραπέζια. Και ενώ έβλεπε το κόσμο να αγανακτεί, συνέχιζε να κάνει την κατεπείγουσα δουλειά του. 
- Δεν μπορείς να φωνάζεις τον κόσμο να κατέβει στο γκαράζ πριν καν το πλοίο μπει στο λιμάνι. Πόσο μάλλον όταν δεν έχεις καταπέλτη επιβατών. Φώναξε τους οδηγούς πρώτα και όταν δέσει το πλοίο άφησε και τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο να κατέβει. Τουλάχιστον, τα πρώτα χρόνια, αυτό ίσχυε. 
- Δεν είναι εικόνα να βάζεις ΙΧ κολλητά στα κλουβιά με τις αποσκευές και να πρέπει ο κόσμος να κάνει τις μαϊμούδες για να πάρει τις αποσκευές του. Ή άφησε ένα διάδρομο ή αν δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις, μην αφήνεις το κόσμο να κατέβει αν δεν αρχίσουν να βγαίνουν τα ΙΧ. 

Θα μπορούσα να γράψω και άλλα, αλλά δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία. Το πλοίο αυτό το έχουμε δει και στα πολύ καλά του και το βλέπουμε δυστυχώς και στα κακά του. Το πρόβλημα δεν το έχει το καράβι, το έχουν αυτοί που το διαχειρίζονται... Μακάρι να αλλάξουν πολιτική σύντομα!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εστω οτι ενα ζευγαρι θελει να παει στα Χανια και θα ταξιδεψει με βραδινο δρομολογιο ωστε να κερδισει μερες. Εστω οτι θα παρει ιχ και δικλινη εσωτερικη καμπινα.

Αν ταξιδεψει με το κλασικο δρομολογιο της ΑΝΕΚ απο Πειραια για Χανια το συνολικο κοστος πηγαινε-ελα ειναι 432 ευρω, ενω το αντιστοιχο κοστος απο Πειραια για Κισσαμο με τον Κορναρο ειναι 280, δηλαδη μια διαφορα 152 ευρω!!! Η διαφορα στο χρονο ταξιδιου ειναι περιπου 3 ωρες. Τι λετε αξιζουν 3 ωρες διαφορα 152 ευρω τα οποια ειναι το κοστος 3,4 ή και 5 διανυκτερευσεων σε ενα ενοικιαζομενο στο νομο Χανιων;

Αν δε βιαζεστε, θελετε να χαζεψετε τη θεα απο το πλωριο μπαλκονι του Κορναρου, να περασετε απο Μονεμβασια-Κυθηρα και Αντικυθηρα (στο δρομολογιο της Παρασκευης απο Πειραια και της Κυριακης απο Κισσαμο) τοτε κανετε ενα τηλεφωνο στην ΑΝΕΚ, που κανει τις κρατησεις και για τον Κορναρο, και ζητηστε να μαθετε περισσοτερα για τα δρομολογια του απο Πειραια για Κισσαμο. Στην ιδια τσεπη (ΑΝΕΚ) μπαινουν τα λεφτα, μονο που θα βγουν πολυ λιγοτερα απο την δικια σας και θα ταξιδεψετε πιο ρομαντικα.



Kornaros_Piraeus_5_2012_m.jpg

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Προσωπικά, πιστεύω ότι πρόκειται για το ομορφότερο (ίσως μαζί με τον Πήγασο) πλοίο που κυκλοφορεί ακόμα στα ελληνικά νερά καθώς (φυσικά) και ένα από τα ιστορικότερα, ασχέτως των δυσκολιών λόγω των χρόνων που κουβαλάνε στην πρύμνη τους καθώς και του σταδιακού παραγκωνισμού τους από τη (ρημάδα) εξέλιξη της τεχνολογίας.... Σίγουρα από "καραβολατρική" (και όχι μόνο) άποψη, αξίζει να τα προτιμάμε όπου μπορούμε και όσο ακόμα θα τα χουμε.  :Single Eye:

----------


## frangie

Για φετος φαινεται οτι εβαλαν μυαλο σχετικα με τα οικονομικα,γιατι περισυ απλα ληστευαν στην ανεκ,και εξυγουμε για να μην παρεξηγηθω,Αντικυθηρα-Κισσαμος 30 ευρω για atv(γουρουνα) Χανια-Πειραιας 23 ευρω το ιδιο οχημα και υποτιθεται οτι τα Αντικυθηρα ειναι επιδοτουμενο λιμανι και πρεπει να ειναι ποιο οικονομικο το εισιτηρειο αφου η εταιρεια περνει χρηματα του ελληνικου κρατους γι αυτο το σκοπο

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Η μεγαλη διαφορα τιμης σε ντεκ και ειδικα στις καμπινες ισχυε και περυσι. Ο Κορναρος ειχε 42 ευρω το ατομο τη δικλινη εσωτερικη στο Πειραιας-Κισσαμος και στις δυο διαδρομες ενω η ΑΝΕΚ για την ιδια κατηγορια ειχε 78 ευρω το ατομο το πηγαινε και 63 η επιστροφη.

Φετος αυτο που κατεβασε ο Κορναρος ηταν τα ιχ που απο περιπου 75-80 ευρω τα πηγε στα 56. Παντως οντως για γουρουνα τα χρηματα ηταν παρα πολλα.

----------


## frangie

Τα πληρωσα  φιλε μου καπταιν  και καπως μου εκατσε.30 ευρω για 2 ωρες στο Αντικυθηρα-Κισσαμος
και 23 ευρω για 8 περιπου ωρες Χανια-Πειραιας με το ελυρος

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οντως ηταν μια παραλογη τιμολογηση, στις γενικα ανθρωπινες τιμες που εχει αυτη ηταν δυσαναλογα υψηλη...


Σημερα το βαπορι επειδη εφυγε με μια ωρα καθυστερηση απο το Γυθειο εχει ανεβασει ρυθμους, ειδικα μετα τα Κυθηρα παει σχεδον ολη την ωρα 15.5+ ενω καποια στιγμη εφτασε, μαλλον με ρευματα, τα 16.7 που πρεπει να ειναι μεγιστη ταχυτητα εδω και ενα περιπου χρονο. 

Ομως τα 15.5+ δεν πρεπει να ειναι αποτελεσμα ρευματων γιατι και στην επιστροφη του για Πειραια αυτη την ωρα που εχει αντιθετη πορεια, στον κολπο της Κισσαμου ειναι παλι στα ιδια επιπεδα. Καιρο ειχαμε να το δουμε σταθερα σε τετοιες ταχυτητες.

Kornaros_15.9_knots_24_7_2013.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γραμμη για το στενο Μηλου-Κιμωλου με το φεγγαρι να λουζει τη θαλασσα, χθες τα ξημερωματα. Εκανα ενα απολαυστικο κυκλικο στις Δυτικες Κυκλαδες με το βαπορα, πραγματικα υπεροχο ταξιδι. Για αλλη μια φορα ειδα οτι πολυς κοσμος τιμησε το πλωριο μπαλκονι.

Kornaros_steno_Milou_Kimolou_me_feggari_25_7_2013.JPG

----------


## Ilias 92

Αααα Διονύση νυχτιάτικα….  
Ενδιαφέρουσες θα ήταν οι τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες της όμορφης φωτό σου.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ταχυτητα: 5 δευτερολεπτα.
Διαφραγμα: 4.
ISO: 1600. 
Σταθεροποιητης: Η ξυλινη κουπαστη του Κορναρου.

----------


## Ilias 92

Να υποθέσω ότι ανάλογα είναι τραβηγμένες  και οι φωτό σου στις σελίδες 105 και 103 του θέματος του πλοίου;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ναι με αντιστοιχη φιλοσοφια, αλλιως δεν γινεται, εκτος αν εχεις καμια μηχανη μπομπα και μπορει να σηκωσει ISO 16000-20000 χωρις πολυ θορυβο οποτε τα 5 δευτερα θα γινουν 1/2-1/2.5 και βεβαια με ενα φακο με σταθερο διαφραγμα στο 2.8 μπορεις να πας την ταχυτητα στο 1/5, τεραστια διαφορα...

Μετα την φωτογραφικη κουβεντα να ανεβασω αλλες δυο του βαποριου στον Αθηνιο. Ηλιολουσμενο απο τον πρωινο ηλιο, φρεσκοβαμμενο και βεβαια με την εντυπωσιακη θεα των πρανων της Σαντορινη για φοντο, λεβεντια.

Kornaros_Athinios_25_7_2013.JPG Kornaros_Athinios_25_7_2013_2.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

H γωνία και τα χρώμματα της πρώτης μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ.... Βέβαια βοηθάει και το "μοντέλο" στο να είναι ακόμα ποιό όμορφο το τοπίο

----------


## SteliosK

Πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες ηδικά η νυχτερινή Captain Nionios ευχαριστούμε που τις μοιράστικες μαζί μας!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τελευταια αναρτηση μου για το εν λογω ταξιδι. Μια ομορφη, φωτεινη, καλοκαιρινη μανουβρα στο Καραβοστασι της Φολεγανδρου, ενα απο τα ομορφοτερα και πιο απαιτητικα λιμανια της χωρας μας. Παντα υπο την αρχοντικη πλοιαρχια του καπεταν Δημητρη Λαδα. Ελπιζω να σας αρεσει.

----------


## karavofanatikos

4 τα ξημερώματα στο λιμανάκι της Σικίνου και ο Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος ετοιμάζεται να αναχωρήσει για Ίο & Σαντορίνη! Ένα απίστευτα όμορφο βραδινό ταξίδι στη μαγεία της άγονης γραμμής φτάνει στο τέλος του!
DSCN0094.jpg
Για τον Διονύση! Ξέρει αυτός!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γεια σου Νεκταριε, ενα πολυ ομορφο ταξιδι οντως και βεβαια μια πολυ ομορφη μοναχικη φωτογραφια απο την ομορφη Σικινο, να εισαι καλα!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ο Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος γλιστράει απαλά στα ήσυχα νερά του Αρχιπελάγους περνώντας απ' την ανατολική πλευρά του Σαν-Τζώρτζη. Ο ήλιος κατευθύνεται σιγά σιγά προς το κρεβάτι του, ενώ το φεγγάρι παίρνει τη θέση του για να μας προφέρει ένα νυχτερινό ταξίδι αλλιώτικο απ' τα άλλα. Ένα ταξίδι που μόνο ο συγκεκριμένος ποιητής μπορεί να απογειώσει τα καραβολατρικά σου συναισθήματα.
DSCN0030.jpg DSCN0036.jpg DSCN0053.jpg DSCN0058.jpg DSCN0082.jpg
Για τον Cpt Δημήτρη Λαδά, το πλήρωμά του και την συντροφιά που έκανε το συγκεριμένο ταξίδι ακόμη πιο όμορφο!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ειχα μια ομορφη γραπτη συνομιλια με παλιο μελος του πληρωματος του βαποριου οταν αυτο υπο τα σινιαλα της P&O εκανε τη γραμμη Portsmouth - Cherbourg . Πολυ ομορφα λογια με αγαπη για το βαπορι...



she use to be in storms ships these days would no way be in
she was a amazing ship
Big Big storms
we sailed all the time
gforce 9/10
always
fantastic ship
i can remember a really bad night ,everything was smashed /everyone had life jackets on even some old sailors /i mean realy bad
she was a ship that could just go with the storm up and down /round and round /i loved her, so safe
everyone knew and loved the wini

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πράγματι Διονύση, είναι συγκινητικό άνθρωποι που ταξίδευαν με το πλοίο πριν 25 και πλέον χρόνια να γράφουν τα καλύτερα λόγια γι' αυτό και να συνεχίζουν να το αγαπούν σαν δικό τους παιδί. Όπως συνεχίζουν να το αγαπούν και οι σημερινοί του ναυτικοί, οι οποίοι προσπαθούν με τον δικό τους τρόπο να δείχνουν την αγάπη τους στα νησιά που εξυπηρετούν σε κάθε ευκαιρία, όπως για παράδειγμα στην αυριανή εορτή του πολιούχου των Αντικυθήρων, Αγίου Μύρωνος!

----------


## Panos80

Διακόφτι Κυθήρων 18/08/13. Αναχωρηση με αρκετο κοσμο. Για ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Όπως φαίνεται απ' το σύστημα κρατήσεων, αλλά κι από επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας που απέστειλε σύλλογος των Κυθήρων προς τους αρμόδιους φορείς, το πλοίο απ' τη Δευτέρα 9 Σεπτεμβρίου και για όλες τις Δευτέρες σταματά τα δρομολόγιά του προς τα Κύθηρα και την Κρήτη με αποτέλεσμα να έχουν σύνδεση με τον Πειραιά μόνο μία φορά την εβδομάδα (Παρασκευή). Πιστεύω να μην ισχύσει το παραπάνω σενάριο και η εταιρεία να ανοίξει εγκαίρως τα πλάνα της ειδάλλως θα μιλάμε για μία μεγάλη υποβάθμιση της γραμμής που θέτει σε αποκλεισμό τους κατοίκους της άγονης!!! :Apologetic:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Νομιζω οτι δεν θα εχουν αποφασισει ακομα αν το βαπορι θα επιστρεψει στις αναχωρησεις της Τεταρτης για Κυθηρα, οπως εκανε εδω και χρονια, ή αν θα συνεχισει με αναχωρησεις καθε Δευτερα. Θα εξαρτηθουν πολλα απο το αν θα κρατησει την αγονη των Δυτικων Κυκλαδων.

Το αμεσο μελλον θα δειξει.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σε λίγη ώρα το πλοίο πρόκειται να ξεκινήσει για το τελευταίο του φετινό δρομολόγιο το οποίο θα περιλαμβάνει και το λιμάνι της Μονεμβασιάς! Πιστεύω να έκανε και φέτος ότι καλύτερο μπορούσε και να τόνωσε την τουριστική κίνηση της περιοχής! Και του χρόνου το περιμένουμε με το καλό!!! 

DSCN1204.jpg DSCN1209.jpg
Ας δούμε και μία πρωινή άφιξη του ποιητή πριν λίγες ημέρες στο μεγάλο λιμάνι!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Σε λίγη ώρα το πλοίο πρόκειται να  ξεκινήσει για το τελευταίο του φετινό δρομολόγιο το οποίο θα  περιλαμβάνει και το λιμάνι της Μονεμβασιάς! Πιστεύω να έκανε και φέτος  ότι καλύτερο μπορούσε και να τόνωσε την τουριστική κίνηση της περιοχής!  Και του χρόνου το περιμένουμε με το καλό!!! 
> 
> DSCN1204.jpg DSCN1209.jpg
> Ας δούμε και μία πρωινή άφιξη του ποιητή πριν λίγες ημέρες στο μεγάλο λιμάνι!



Ομορφες εικονες πανω απο το Μυκονος φανταζομαι. Πρωινες, λαμπερες και με πολυ κοσμο δηλαδη ζωντανες. Δεν ξερω λεπτομερειες αλλα ακουστηκε οτι το φετινο καλοκαιρι ηταν ικανοποιητικο για το βαπορι και στη γραμμη των Κυθηρων και στων Δυτικων Κυκλαδων.

Πρακτορας μου ειπε σημερα οτι μαλλον θα συνεχισει εως τελη Σεμπτεμβρη, για μετα δεν ξερει κατι.

----------


## Aquaman

Μέχρι τέλη Σεπτεμβρη?Κρίμα!..διοτι απο Θήρα φευγω τελη Οκτωβρη και σχεδιαζα να επιστρεψω με το Βιτσέντζο..ηταν καλη ευκαιρια..ελπιζω να γινει καποιου ειδους παράταση.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ας δούμε το τροποποιημένο πρόγραμμα δρομολογίων του πλοίου από 22 έως 27 Σεπτεμβρίου, λόγω της μεγάλης εορτής των Κυθήρων, Παναγίας Μυρτιδιώτισσας!

ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛ&#927.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τροποποιηση των δρομολογιων του βαποριου για το μηνα Οκτωβριο. Ουσιαστικα ο αριθμος των προσεγγισεων στα λιμανια ειναι ιδιος με τους προηγουμενους Χειμωνες αλλα πλεον το προγραμμα εχει απλωθει και υπαρχουν περιπου δυο 24ωρα "ξεκουρασης" στην Κισσαμο μεσοβδομαδα.

Αν επιστρεψει στην αγονη των Δυτικων Κυκλαδων λογικα παλι θα αλλαξει.

http://tsirigofm.blogspot.gr/2013/09/blog-post_26.html

----------


## karavofanatikos

Απ' ότι αντιλαμβάνομαι η εταιρεία του Πορφυρούσα θέλει να ξέρει εγκαίρως ποια μέρα το Βιτσ. Κορνάρος θα κάνει το δρομολόγιο Γύθειο - Κύθηρα, ώστε τη συγκεκριμένη ημέρα να έχει ρεπό το δικό της πλοίο κι αυτό γιατί τα φορτηγά προτιμούν την οικονομικότερη λύση του Κορνάρου αντί του πιο ακριβού Πορφυρούσα. Επίσης, είναι και λίγο υπερβολή να υπάρχουν μέσα στο καταχείμωνο δύο δρομολόγια την ίδια ημέρα από Λακωνία για Κύθηρα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ενας νεος ανθρωπος χαθηκε στην ασφαλτο, καθε φορα που διαβαζω μια τετοια ειδηση σοκαρομαι... Κριμα κριμα και παλι κριμα, ο πονος μεγαλος!!!

http://www.creteplus.gr/news/nekros-...tou-63358.html


Αυτος ο κωλοδρομος Χανια-Κισσαμος-λιμανι Κισσαμου δυστυχως εχει συνδιαστει πολυ ασχημα με το βαπορι.

Το φθινοπωρο του 2011 Χανιωτες γονεις ενος μελους του πληρωματος σκοτωθηκαν και οι δυο πηγαινοντας να δουν το παιδι τους που ηταν στην Κισσαμο.

Αρχες Δεκεμβριου του 2012 μελος του πληρωματος της γεφυρας επιστρεφοντας απο την πολη προς το λιμανι τρακαρε σε κολωνα και τραυματιστηκε πολυ σοβαρα, σωθηκε ευτυχως.

Χθες χαθηκε ενας νεος ανθρωπος μαγειρας στο βαπορι απο το πουθενα.


Συλληπητηρια στους συγγενεις και φιλους του, το τι τραβανε το ξερουν μονο αυτοι...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Στην ομαδα του facebook με αφορμη μια φωτογραφια του Σαμοθρακη πιασαμε κουβεντα για τις διαφορες ματαξυ του Κορναρου και του Σαμοθρακη.

Αρχικα παραθετω αυτο το σχεδιο και παμε βημα βημα να καταλαβουμε τις διαφορες.

http://hhvferry.com/svikings83dpx.jpg


Στο  deck D τα βαπορια ηταν σχεδον ιδια. Παροτι ο Κορναρος φαινεται να εχει  παντου παραθυρα καμπινων αυτο δεν ισχυει. Το ανω γκαραζ ιχ του υπαρχει,  απλα εχουν κλειστει τα μεγαλα ανοιγματα και εχουν μπει παραθυρα καμπινων  μαλλον γιατι καποιος μερακλης θεωρησε, πολυ σωστα κατα τη γνωμη μου,  οτι το βαπορι ετσι θα δειχνει ομορφοτερο. Το μονο αρνητικο σε αυτο ειναι  οτι ο εξαερισμος δεν ειναι παντα επαρκης, αλλα τα παραθυρα ανοιγουν και  η κατασταση δεν ειναι τοσο ασχημη. Σε αυτο το ντεκ απο τη μεση και  πλωρα και στα δυο υπαρχουν καμπινες. Απλα στον Κορναρο αυτες οι μεγαλες  τουαλετες στις τεσσερις γωνιες πρεπει να εχουν φυγει, στην πλωρη  τουλαχιστον σιγουρα, ενω οι εσωτερικες καμπινες εχουν  αναδιαρθρωθει-ανασχεδιαστει ωντας μεγαλυτερες και ολες με τουαλετα.



Στο  deck C υπηρχαν διαφορες, σαφεις αλλα οχι μεγαλες. Εξωτερικα στον  Κορναρο εχει γινει η μονη προσθηκη που κατα τη γνωμη μου του παει πολυ. Η  κλασικη επεκταση του εξωτερικου ντεκ πανω απο το πρυμιο ρεμετζο, η  οποια και πολυ ομορφη θεα προσφερει και κανει πιο ομοιγενες το πρυμιο  τελειωμα του βαποριου γιατι χωρις αυτο ειναι αποτομο-καθετο σε υψος δυο  ντεκ. Απο τη μεση και πρυμα τα βαπορια ειναι ακριβως ιδια στους  εσωτερικους χωρους, καταπρυμα υπαρχει και στα δυο το εστιατοριο (οι δυο  πρυμιοι πορτοκαλι τομεις) που χρησιμοποιειται και ως ενα πολυ ανετο σε  αποστασεις θεσεων σαλονι και ακριβως πλωρα απο αυτο το self service, ο  τελευταιος μεγαλος πορτοκαλης τομεας. 
Μετα  αρχιζουν οι διαφορες. Αυτοι οι δυο μικροι τομεις στις ακρες των  φουγαρων που γραφει lounge στο Σαμοθρακη ηταν δυο αιθουσες με  αεροπορικες, ενω στον Κορναρο εχουν μετατραπει σε 4-5 καμπινες ανα καθε  πλευρα εχοντας διατηρησει το μεγαλο παραθυρο αλλα με ξυλινο τοιχο  μπροστα του ωστε απο μεσα να φαινεται μικροτερο.
Κατοπιν  και τα δυο εχουν τους κεντρικους κοινοχρηστους χωρους. Στον Κορναρο  εχει μπει ενα ξυλινο τοιχειο-διαχωριστικο με τζαμια κατα το διαμηκη  αξονα και στο δεξι μερος εχει αεροπορικες, καποιες απο αυτες κοιτανε  μονο μπροστα ενω καποιες ειναι αντικριστες ανα τριαδες με τραπεζι στη  μεση και εξαιρετικες για παρεα και κουβεντα. Για να μεγαλωσει ο χωρος  εχει αφαιρεθει το αχρηστο duty free supermarket ενω εχει παραμεινει το   gift shop. Στο αριστερο μερος εχει ανετα διατεταγμενους καναπεδες και  πολυθρονες, ενω καταπλωρα διαχωρισμενο με ιδιου τυπου διαχωριστικο ειναι  το σαλονακι με τη φανταστικη θεα με τεραστιες πολυθρονες και φανταστικη  θεα. Συνολικα ο χωρος ειναι ποικιλομορφος, λειτουργικος και με σωστη  πυκνοτητα ωστε να παιρνει αρκετο κοσμο χωρις να τον πηζει πολυ. Στο  Σαμοθρακη ο χωρος εκει ηταν ολος ενιαιος, χωρις διαχωριστικα, με  πολυθρονες και καναπεδες, πολυ ανετος χωρος αλλα ισως υπερβολικα χαλαρος  σε πυκνοτητα ενω ειχαν αφησει το duty free supermarket και εχαναν χωρο  χωρις λογο.



Στο  deck Β και τα δυο βαπορια διεφερουν απο το παραπανω σχεδιο αλλα και  μεταξυ τους. Ολο το γκρι σημειο και στα δυο ειναι καμπινες για μερος του  πληρωματος και ενδιαιτησεις ενω ο εσωτερικος χωρος πρυμα απο το πλωριο  μπαλκονι στο Σαμοθρακη ειχε δυο μεγαλες αιθουσες με αυτες τις υπεροχες  τεραστιες αεροπορικες με το διπλο ποδοστηριο και τη μεγαλη αποσταση  μεταξυ τους. Ο Κορναρος εχει μονο καμπινες εσωτερικες και εξωτερικες, με  τις τελευταιες να εχουν το μεγαλο παραθυρο αλλα απο μεσα ειναι με  παρομοιο ξυλινο τοιχο ωστε να φαινεται μικροτερο.
Στο  πλωριο μπαλκονι στον Κορναρο εχουν αφαιρεσει τους πολυ ψηλους και  θαμπους τζαμενιους ανεμοθραυστες και ετσι η θεα προς πλωρα ειναι  φανταστικη, ενω ο αερας δεν ενοχλει ιδιαιτερα, μαλλον σε ανανεωνει. Αν  εχει καιρο ετσι και αλλιως δεν θα πας εκει... Επισης ο Κορναρος εχει  ομορφη ξυλινη κουπαστη περιμετρικα σε αυτο το σημειο.



Στο  τελευταιο ντεκ της γεφυρας πρυμα υπηρχαν και στα δυο, δυο κλειστες  αιθουσες. Η πλωρια που λεει couchette berths στον Κορναρο εχει αυτες τις  υπεροχες τεραστιες αεροπορικες με το διπλο ποδοστηριο, ιδιες με αυτες  που εχει ενα deck πιο κατω το Σαμοθρακη, ενω στο Σαμοθρακη ειχε λιγοστα  τραπεζια με καρεκλες πολυ αραια μεταξυ τους. Η πρυμια που λεει cinema  και στα δυο βαπορια εχει αεροπρικες αλλα στον Κορναρο ειναι παλι αυτες  οι τεραστιες ενω στο Σαμοθρακη καινουριες μεν αλλα κανονικες, πιο πολλες  αλλα πιο στεναχωρες και με μικρες αποστασεις. Εξωτερικα εκει που λεει  sundeck ο Κορναρος εχει τις κλασικες βιδωτες θεσεις των ντεκ με  τραπεζακι και ειναι σκεπαστος ο χωρος ενω το Σαμοθρακη ειχε θεσεις χωρις  τεντα.



 Τωρα  οσον αφορα τη συμπεριφορα στη θαλασσα... Η προσθηκη που μπηκε στον  Κορναρο ειναι ενα τιποτα, μια λαμαρινα μερικων τετραγωνικων για πατωμα  του εξωτερικου ντεκ πανω απο το ρεμετζο οπως ηδη ειπα. Το βαρος της  ειναι αναλογικα πολυ μικρο και δεν μπορει  να θεωρηθει παρα μια πολυ μικρη αλλαγη και οχι χτισιμο του βαποριου. Ο  Κορναρος δεν μπορει σε καμια περιπτωση να θεωρηθει χτισμενος, ειναι η  μονη προσθηκη και το βαπορι στη θαλασσα ειναι εξαιρετικο.

Μηχανικα  οσο και τα δυο ηταν στη χωρα μας ο Κορναρος ηταν σε κατασταση τετοια  που μπορουσε ανετα να πιασει σταθερη υπηρεσιακη 17.5-18+ κομβων χωρις  κανενα προβλημα, απλα το πηγαιναν οικονομικα στα 16.5-17, αλλα το  καλοκαιρι σε καθυστερησεις το ανοιγαν και πηγαινε ανετα 18.5+ ενω εχει  πιασει και 20αρα το 2007. Το Σαμοθρακη την ιδια χρονια που ειχα παει στη  Μηλο οταν σκατζαρε το Αγιο σε βλαβη του καπνιζε πολυ περισσοτερο και  πηγαινε με 15.5 ενω τα προγραμμαστισμενα δρομολογια του ηταν με 17-17.5  ...

Το  Σαμοθρακη λοιπον ηταν ενα πλοιο που εστιαζε πιο πολυ στους  κοινοχρηστους χωρους ενω ο Κορναρος χωρις να ειναι ιδιαιτερα  καμπιναδικος ειχε πιο πολλα κρεβατια για να εξυπηρετησει καλυτερα τις  γραμμες που ταξιδευε. Επισης οι κοινοχρηστοι χωροι του ηταν το ιδιο  καλαισθητοι αλλα πιο καλα εκμεταλευμενοι χωρικα απο το Σαμοθρακη χωρις  ομως να κανουν τους επιβατες να ζοριζονται οσο σε ενα Μπλουσταρακι.

Εγραψα  ενα τεραστιο σεντονι αλλα μονο ετσι θα γινονταν σαφεις οι διαφορες τους.  Περιττο να πω οτι για μενα ο Κορναρος ειναι πιο μελετημενος και επομενως  καλυτερος απο το Σαμοθρακη εσωτερικα, για το ρολο τους ως πλοια μεγαλων  αποστασεων στη χωρα μας. Δεν λεω οτι ηταν καλυτερος με μεγαλη διαφορα  αλλα φαινεται οτι οι αλλαγες που του εγιναν ειχαν αιτια και στοχο.

----------


## ιθακη

Λεπτομερέστατη και κατατοπιστικότατη ανάλυση.... Μπράβο Νιόνιο

----------


## karavofanatikos

Τις θερμότερες ευχές μας στον αφανή ήρωα του Βιτσέντζου Κορνάρου!
ladas.jpg
Cpt Δημήτρη να είσαι πάντα καλά!
*Χρόνια Πολλά!!!*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Χρονια του πολλα, να ειναι παντα υγιης, ξεγνοιαστος και νεανικος. Αγιος Δημητρης σιγουρα θα παραμεινει...

Πολυ ωραια εικονα, ηρεμη δυναμη βαπορι και καπετανιος!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Από σήμερα και μέχρι τις 30 Δεκεμβρίου θα κρατήσει η ετήσια ακινησία του πλοίου με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται σχετικά τη σύνδεση των νησιών με τον Πειραιά.
 Πάντως οι Κυθήριοι και οι Αντικυθήριοι ζητούν την δρομολόγηση άλλου πλοίου, έστω και για ένα δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα, για το διάστημα που θα μείνει εκτός δρομολογίων ο Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος.

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι με εμφανή η εργασίες συντήρησης του.

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝ&#913.gif

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αντε να κατσει δυο μηνακια και να του γινει πολλη δουλεια κυριως στα σωθικα. Εχει αποδειξει την ανθεκτικοτητα του και την αξια του τοσα χρονια τωρα, με μια ανανεωση στα σωστα σημεια θα πεταει. Μην ξεχναμε οτι δεν σταματα σχεδον ποτε. 

Το που θα επιστρεψει ειναι ενα ερωτηματικο, ο υπουργος θελει να κοψει την αγονη των Κυθηρων-Αντικυθηρων απο Πειραια, η συμβαση ομως με τη ΛΑΝΕ-ΑΝΕΚ ισχυει τουλαχιστον μεχρι το 2016 οποτε αν η εταιρεια δεν θελει να φυγει θα πρεπει να της καταβληθει καποια αποζημιωση απο το υπουργειο και εκει λογικα θα πεσουν διαπραγματευσεις. Στα νησια πιστευουν οτι θα γυρισει αλλα τιποτα δεν ειναι σιγουρο ακομα, πραγματικα ειναι ολα ρευστα για το αν θα γυρισει εκει που ηταν ή αν δεν γυρισει για το που θα παει μετα... 

Παντως οπου και να παει εγω θελω να τον δω σε αγονη με πλοιαρχο τον καπεταν Δημητρη γιατι το τριπτυχο Λαδας-Κορναρος-αγονη ειναι πιο κλασικο και απο το "Ο Ιησους απο τη Ναζαρετ" του Τζεφιρελι...

----------


## superfast v

Το πλοιο δεν θα γυρισει στην παλια γραμη

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μεχρι να δουμε επισημα το που θα παει τιποτα δεν ειναι σιγουρο... Ολα ειναι πιθανα, ειτε να γυρισει ειτε να παει αλλου.

----------


## ιθακη

Νιόνιο, αν γυρίσει στην Κίσσαμο αφού όλα είναι πιθανά ακόμα, σου υπόσχομαι ότι θα επισπεύσω το ταξίδι που σου έχω τάξει για να το πετύχουμε στο λιμάνι

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οπου και να παει Γιωργη θα παμε ενα ταξιδι, θα ειναι μεγαλη εμπειρια!!!

----------


## thanos75

Φίλος πάντως μου μετέφερε ότι ενδέχεται να σκαντζάρει και το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ όταν αυτός κάνει την ακινησία του.  Βέβαια υπάρχει και το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ....σε κάθε περίπτωση οψόμεθα

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ειναι μια εκδοχη απλα δεν ηθελα να την αναφερω με σαφηνεια γιατι ειναι απλα ενα σεναριο, σιγουρα πιθανο αλλα δεν ειναι βεβαιο.

ΑΝ ξαναλεω ΑΝ γινει κατι τετοιο για μενα θα ειναι πολυ ωραιο γεγονος συναισθηματικα αλλα και καραβολατρικα. 

Θα ειναι η μεγαλη επιστροφη του Κορναροου στο σπιτι του, εκει που εδωσε τα παντα για 14 χρονια και κατ'εμε στην ομορφοτερη, εντυπωσιακοτερη και επιβλητικοτερη αγονη της χωρας μας. Θα γυρισει Χειμωνα δηλαδη θα προσφερει οταν υπαρχει μεγαλη δυσκολια και αναγκη. ΑΝ παραμεινουν δυο πλοιαρχοι και ΑΝ τυχει να συνυπαρξουν μαζι Λαδας-Στουραιτης θα ειναι μια απο τις πιο ομορφες συναντησεις, ο "μικρος" θα πλοιαρχησει μαζι με εναν απο τους δυο μεγαλους δασκαλους του τον οποιο αγαπα τοσο πολυ, στο βαπορι που αγαπα περισσοτερο απο καθε αλλο, στη γραμμη που ταξιδευε τοτε με τον καπτα Δημητρη και με τον Κορναρο. 

Ενα ταξιδι Χειμωνα υπο ολα τα παραπανω δεδομενα θα ειναι εξαιρετικο. Αν ολα ή τα περισσοτερα απο τα παραπανω συμβουν δεσμευομαι οτι θα κανω ό,τι μπορω για να παω ενα ταξιδι που συνδιαζει τοσα μα τοσα πολλα μαζι... Ξαναλεω ομως οτι αυτα ειναι μια μονο περιπτωση με παρα πολλα ΑΝ...

----------


## thanos75

> Ειναι μια εκδοχη απλα δεν ηθελα να την αναφερω με σαφηνεια γιατι ειναι απλα ενα σεναριο, σιγουρα πιθανο αλλα δεν ειναι βεβαιο.
> 
> ΑΝ ξαναλεω ΑΝ γινει κατι τετοιο για μενα θα ειναι πολυ ωραιο γεγονος συναισθηματικα αλλα και καραβολατρικα. 
> 
> Θα ειναι η μεγαλη επιστροφη του Κορναροου στο σπιτι του, εκει που εδωσε τα παντα για 14 χρονια και κατ'εμε στην ομορφοτερη, εντυπωσιακοτερη και επιβλητικοτερη αγονη της χωρας μας. Θα γυρισει Χειμωνα δηλαδη θα προσφερει οταν υπαρχει μεγαλη δυσκολια και αναγκη. ΑΝ παραμεινουν δυο πλοιαρχοι και ΑΝ τυχει να συνυπαρξουν μαζι Λαδας-Στουραιτης θα ειναι μια απο τις πιο ομορφες συναντησεις, ο "μικρος" θα πλοιαρχησει μαζι με εναν απο τους δυο μεγαλους δασκαλους του τον οποιο αγαπα τοσο πολυ, στο βαπορι που αγαπα περισσοτερο απο καθε αλλο, στη γραμμη που ταξιδευε τοτε με τον καπτα Δημητρη και με τον Κορναρο. 
> 
> Ενα ταξιδι Χειμωνα υπο ολα τα παραπανω δεδομενα θα ειναι εξαιρετικο. Αν ολα ή τα περισσοτερα απο τα παραπανω συμβουν δεσμευομαι οτι θα κανω ό,τι μπορω για να παω ενα ταξιδι που συνδιαζει τοσα μα τοσα πολλα μαζι... Ξαναλεω ομως οτι αυτα ειναι μια μονο περιπτωση με παρα πολλα ΑΝ...



Προσυπογράφω σε όλα τα παραπάνω φίλε μου...Πάντα πίστευα πως το ιδανικό κλείσιμο για την καριέρα αυτού του πλοίου, θα ήταν μια έστω προσωρινή δρομολόγηση στην Κασοκαρπαθία, μια γραμμή στην οποία πρόσφερε τόσα πολλά και το λάτρεψαν ακόμα περισσότερο.  Μακάρι βέβαια αυτό το κλείσιμο καριέρας να αργεί ακόμα :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μια ενδεχομενη επιστροφη πιστευω πως θα του δωσει ακομα περισσοτερη ζωη. Η Κασοκαρπαθια εχει μεγαλυτερες απαιτησεις γενικα αλλα και σε ταχυτητα οποτε αν παει μαλλον θα το δουμε να ανθιζει στα λιγα σημεια που ποναει σημερα.

Οπως και να 'χει οταν ενα βαπορι εχει καταφερει να γινει ο θρυλος αυτης της γραμμης μια επιστροφη σιγουρα ειναι ομορφο γεγονος. Οπως εχω ξαναγραψει φθινοπωρο του 2008 εφυγε απο τη γραμμη αλλα στο διαστημα 8-11/9/2009 πηγε να αντικαταστησει το ελαφρα τραυματισμενο Πρεβελης για ενα δρομολογιο και στην Κασο χτυπουσαν οι καμπανες ενω πολυς κοσμος κατεβηκε στο λιμανι...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εχουμε ηδη συζητησει για το ενδεχομενο τους κοψιματος της γραμμης των Κυθηρων-Αντικυθηρων, πραγμα που εδω και περιπου 1.5-2 μηνες ειχε αναφερει ο υπουργος, αλλα οπως φαινεται το ενδεχομενο παει να γινει πραγματικοητα. Ειναι μεγαλο κριμα για τα νησια και αν οντως κοπει η γραμμη πρεπει να γινουν σωστες επιλογες στη συνδεση τους με την Πελοποννησο. Ας ελπισουμε να μην ειναι αιτια ωστε να καθισει στον παγκο και το βαπορι...

Παντως η επισκευη συνεχιζεται κανονικα και το ενδεχομενο για την Κασοκαρπαθια υπαρχει, ολα ομως ειναι ρευστα.

----------


## superfast v

Τι βαση εχει ομως το σεναριο της Κασοκαρπαθιας οταν 1)Το Πρεβελης ανεβηκε δεξαμενη μολις τον Μαιο και 2)Εχει δρομολογια στη γραμμη αυτη  μεχρι τελη Φλεβαρη και απο εκει και περα η Ανεκ δεν εχει δειξει ενδιαφερον για τη γραμμη.Νομιζω καμια λοιπον

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το οτι το Πρεβελης εχει δρομολογια μεχρι το Φεβρουαριο δε σημαινει οτι δεν μπορει να αντικασταθει με οποιαδηποτε δικαιολογια απο τον Κορναρο ή οποιοδηποτε αλλο πλοιο, εχουμε δει αλλαγες επι αλλαγων σε διαφορες γραμμες που εχουν δωθει σε χ βαπορι και ταξιδευει το ψ. Προς το παρον ολα ειναι ρευστα, θεωρω οτι ακομα δεν ειναι καν σιγουρη η αποχωρηση απο τη γραμμη των Κυθηρων ειναι ομως ειναι πολυ πιθανη. 

Ισως οι εταιριες κραταν σταση αναμονης να δουν τι θα γινει με τη ΝΕΛ, μπορει δηλαδη αν γινει το μπραφ να θελησει η ΑΝΕΚ να εκμεταλευτει καποια βαπορια της σε γραμμες που θα ελευθερωθουν. Δε νομιζω οτι η ΑΝΕΚ θα θελησει να φυγει απο την Κασοκαρπαθια απλα αναμενει.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αλλο ενα αρθρο που μιλα για το κοψιμο της γραμμης. Εκτος απο τον υπουργο φαινεται πως συμφωνει και η ΛΑΝΕ...

----------


## gpap2006

Άρα μιλάμε για ολική κατάργηση της γραμμής και δεν θα υπάρχει ούτε καν το καλοκαίρι...Τα δρομολόγια του ΠΟΡΦΥΡΟΥΣΑ πρέπει να πυκνώσουν και να ανασχεδιαστούν (πχ το καλοκαίρι να υπάρχει πρωινή αναχώρηση από Νεάπολη μετά τις 10.30 το πρωί γιατί ένας Αθηναίος θέλει περίπου 3,5-4 ώρες να φτάσει από Αθήνα οδικώς).

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το κοστος της αγονης γραμμης  Πειραια-Κυθηρων-Αντικυθηρων-Πελοποννησου, αν το βαπορι εκανε κατα μεσο ορο ενα  μηνα ακινησια ετησιως και απο τις 48 εβδομαδες που ταξιδευε οι 10 ειχαν  και την Καλαματα, ηταν περιπου 4.700.000 ευρω. Ομολογουμενως ηταν πολυ  υψηλο με δεδομενο οτι τα νησια εχουν κοντα τους την Πελοποννησο, ομως αν  παραμεινουν μονο με το Πορφυρουσα η κατασταση θα ειναι ιδιαιτερα προβληματικη. 

Γνωμη  μου ειναι πως εφοσον το κρατος θα γλιτωσει τοσα χρηματα θα πρεπει να  διαθεσει ενα ποσο της ταξης του 1.200.000 ευρω ετησιως σε ενα βαπορι στο  μεγεθος του Πρωτεα-Παναγια Σκιαδενη, να κανει το Χειμωνα ενα δρομολογιο  ημερισιως εναλλαξ ειτε απο Νεαπολη για Διακοφτι ειτε απο Γυθειο για  Διακοφτι και να κατεβαινει δυο φορες την εβδομαδα μεχρι Κισσαμο στις  οποιες θα περνα και απο τα Αντικυθηρα. Το καλοκαιρι οι συνδεσεις με  Νεαπολη-Γυθειο να γινονται δυο τις ημερες που δεν παει Κρητη, ενω οι συνδεσεις με την τελευταια να παραμεινουν δυο εβδομαδιαιως. Μεσα σε αυτα θα πρεπει να γινει μια σωστη συνεννοηση μεταξυ του ΚΤΕΛ Λακωνιας  και του βαποριου ωστε να υπαρχει ανταποκριση. Αν γινουν τα παραπανω θεωρω  οτι το να χασουν τον Πειραια δεν ειναι τοσο μεγαλο πληγμα, αλλα αν  μεινουν μονο με το Πορφυρουσα και με λιγοτερα δρομολογια απο τα παραπανω  προτεινομενα το προβλημα των νησιων θα ειναι σοβαρο.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σύμφωνα με το παρακάτω άρθρο το πλοίο θα παρατείνει την ακινησία του μέχρι τα τέλη Ιανουαρίου, ενώ ταυτόχρονα υπάρχουν αρκετές πιθανότητες να επιστρέψει στη γραμμή των Κυθήρων!

http://kithiraikanea.blogspot.gr/201...post_3883.html

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Διαβαζοντας το παρακατω...

" Οι ίδιες πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι κατόπιν των ενεργειών των  Αντικυθηρίων αλλά και των εντόνων δημοσιευμάτων από τα Κυθηραϊκά ΜΜΕ, η  νομική υπηρεσίατου Υ.Ν.Α. απεφάνθη ότι δεν είναι δυνατή η λύση της  υπάρχουσας σύμβασης. "

... καποιος που δεν εχει επαφη με το ιστορικο των τελευταιων μηνων λογικα θα κατανοησει οτι η ΛΑΝΕ επιθυμει να φυγει απο τη γραμμη αλλα η νομικη υπηρεσια του Υ.Ν.Α. ισχυριζεται οτι κατι τετοιο δεν μπορει να γινει. Με βαση ομως αυτα που εχουμε διαβασει καιρο τωρα οι αρχικες και πιο εντονες δηλωσεις για το σταματημα της γραμμης ειπωθηκαν απο το στομα του υπουργου αλλα και στελεχων του υπουργειου. Απο 'κει και περα φανηκε, χωρις να ειναι βεβαιο, οτι και η ΛΑΝΕ συμφωνει με αυτη την εξελιξη. Εν προκειμενω λοιπον η νομικη υπηρεσια του Υ.Ν.Α. ποιον αδειαζει; Τον υπουργο;

----------


## superfast v

Μια παροιμια λεει οτι αμα θελει η νυφη(λανε)κι ο γαμπρος(υπουργος)ολοι οι αλλοι περισευουν

----------


## superfast v

Βεβαια υπαρχει και νεοτερο αρθρο
http://kithiraikanea.blogspot.gr/201...post_7819.html

----------


## geokou72a

Καλα καθονταν και ακουγαν τις εξυπναδες του ανυπαρκτου υπουργου , αντι........ Καποια στιγμη πρεπει να κανουμε και αυτο το παραπανω βημα γιατι πλεον μας θεωρουν μ......ες και εχουν γινει ακρως προκλητικοι

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δρομολογια απο την _Καθημερινη_, 2 Σεπτεμβριου 1997.
Αναμεσα στα αλλα και το *Β. Κορναρος* για... Μηλο, Αγιο Νικολαο, Σητεια, Κασο, Καρπαθο!
19970902 all Ka0hmerinh.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> Δρομολογια απο την _Καθημερινη_, 2 Σεπτεμβριου 1997.
> Αναμεσα στα αλλα και το *Β. Κορναρος* για... Μηλο, Αγιο Νικολαο, Σητεια, Κασο, Καρπαθο!
> 19970902 all Ka0hmerinh.jpg


Πολύ ωραίο φίλε μου.  Αν και θα βγω λίγο εκτός topic δεν γίνεται όμως να μη σχολιάσω την ύπαρξη τριων πρωινών συμβατικών για Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο από Πειραιά εν έτει 1997 (ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ, ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ). Η σύγκριση με το σήμερα....κυριολεκτικά ματώνει :Apologetic:   Όσο για τον ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟ, μακάρι να τον ξαναδούμε σε αυτό το δρομολόγιο έστω και για λίγο και να τον καμαρώσουν εκεί στην Κασοκαρπαθία που τόσο τον αγάπησαν.
Α...και μια άλλη επισήμανση πάλι λίγο off: συγκίνηση μου προκάλεσε είδα γραμμένο στα δρομολόγια το όνομα ΙΑΛΥΣΟΣ και που συνειδητοποίησα πως ταξίδευε ακόμα για Δωδεκάνησα το 97 :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## noulos

> Δρομολογια απο την _Καθημερινη_, 2 Σεπτεμβριου 1997.
> Αναμεσα στα αλλα και το *Β. Κορναρος* για... Μηλο, Αγιο Νικολαο, Σητεια, Κασο, Καρπαθο!
> 19970902 all Ka0hmerinh.jpg


Από τα δρομολόγια της Ραφήνας πρέπει να ήταν Κυριακή!

----------


## jim2

Ημερολογιακά 2 Σεπτεμβρίου ήταν Τρίτη. Tότε (1997) η Ραφήνα ήταν paradise!!Πάντως εντύπωση μου κάνει πώς έβγαινε το βραδινό δρομολόγιο του ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ στις 22:00 για ΚΥΘΝΟ-ΣΕΡΙΦΟ-ΣΙΦΝΟ-ΜΗΛΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ αφού το άλλο πρωι είχε αναχώρηση στις 8:15!!

----------


## despo

> Ημερολογιακά 2 Σεπτεμβρίου ήταν Τρίτη. Tότε (1997) η Ραφήνα ήταν paradise!!Πάντως εντύπωση μου κάνει πώς έβγαινε το βραδινό δρομολόγιο του ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ στις 22:00 για ΚΥΘΝΟ-ΣΕΡΙΦΟ-ΣΙΦΝΟ-ΜΗΛΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ αφού το άλλο πρωι είχε αναχώρηση στις 8:15!!


Αυτά τα δρομολόγια των 22.00 ηταν ανεπανάληπτα, οπως και το αντίστοιχο της Παροναξίας - Σαντορίνης.

----------


## opelmanos

Ένα εξαιρετικό βαπόρι με ένα γνήσιο καπετάνιο

----------


## proussos

> Ένα εξαιρετικό βαπόρι με ένα γνήσιο καπετάνιο


*Υπάρχουν και faux καπετάνιοι ?*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Για να δουμε ποιο θα ειναι το μελλον του, του καπετανιου του, αλλα και του πληρωματος του. Κανενα φως στον οριζοντα, η περιπτωση της Κασοκαρπαθιας εχει ατονησει, στα Κυθηρα πολυ δυσκολα θα γυρισει και πλεον ο παροπλισμος ισως να μην ειναι απιθανος. 

Κορναρος και καπεταν Δημητρης ειχαν, εχουν και θα εχουν μια ξεχωριστη θεση στην ακτοπλοια μας, μακαρι να τους ξαναδουμε μαζι...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ρεμετζο στα Αντικυθηρα απο την πρυμη, το ανεβασαν αυτες τις μερες.

Χαρακτηριστικο και αγαπημενο το "Φουντο Μητσο" στο 1:50, εννοωντας την αριστερη αγκυρα για στροφη επ'αγκυρα...

----------


## Ilias 92

Διονύση εσύ μπορεί να πάθεις και τίποτα όταν πάει για κόψιμο. :Smile:  :Sorrow:  :Sorrow: 
Δεν φαίνεται κάποια άκρη, ο ερχομός του Πρέβελης στην γραμμή της Καρπάθου εξώθησε σταδιακά τα δυο πλοία της ΛΑΝΕ εκτός δράσης, δυστυχώς.
Τόσες φορές το έβλεπα μεσημέρια στον Πειραιά και δεν σκεφτικά να μπω μέσα να βγάλω φωτό.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Η κατασταση ειναι δυσκολη αλλα εχω πιστη οτι ο ακουραστος εργατης καποτε θα ξαναταξιδεψει στα λημερια του... Εφοσον πηγε το Επτανησος για κοψιμο και ειμαι καλα με τον Κορναρο δεν θα παθω κατι, σιγουρα ομως θα στεναχωρηθω παρα παρα πολυ, τοσες αναμνησεις μαζι του, τοσες ομορφες στιγμες με το βαπορι και τους ανθρωπους του δεν θα ξεχαστουν ποτε. Ομως ξανατονιζω οτι ελπιζω-πιστευω οτι θα υπαρξουν και επομενες.

----------


## Markosm

Καλοκαίρι 2013, 25 Ιουλίου επιστροφή στον Πειραιά από Σίκινο (Φολέγανδρο - Μήλο -Πειραιά).Ανοιχτά της Φαλκονέρας για Πειραιά.Η κουπαστή στον καθρέφτη είναι όλα τα λεφτά ! Αξέχαστο ταξίδι ...μακάρι να ξαναερχόταν στο Ρέθυμνο !







DSC02549.jpgDSC02572.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Καλοκαίρι 2013 στη Σίκινο.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Καλά τι έγινε ρε παιδιά;;!! Όλο το nautilia φέτος πήγε Σίκινο;;!! Μαράκι πανέμορφες οι φωτογραφίες σου! Απ' τα ενοικιαζόμενα της κυρίας Φλώρας είναι τραβηγμένες;;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ομορφες εικονες και απο το Μαρκο και απο τη Μαρια απο την ιστορικη και γλυκια Σικινο, σε εκεινο το ταξιδι Μαρκο ημουν μεσα, ειχα παει πηγαινε-ελα Σαντορινη μεσω της αγονης γιατι αν και εχω κανει τοσα ταξιδια με το βαπορα αυτο δεν το ειχα κανει. Το προηγουμενο βραδυ στο κατεβα ειχα γνωρισει και το φιλο μας Karavofanatiko... Απλα εκεινο το απογευμα μετα τη Μηλο κοιμομουν γιατι ολο το προηγουμενο βραδυ και το επομενο πρωι μεχρι τη Μηλο ειχα δει ολα τα ρεμετζα...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ξημερωματα στην Αλοπρονοια απο τη βαρδιολα του μεγαλου Δανου, ομορφη αναμνηση αναμενοντας τα επομενα ταξιδια που μακαρι να ερθουν συντομα...

Kornaros_vardiola_Alopronoia_25_7_2013.JPG

----------


## maria korre

> Ξημερωματα στην Αλοπρονοια απο τη βαρδιολα του μεγαλου Δανου, ομορφη αναμνηση αναμενοντας τα επομενα ταξιδια που μακαρι να ερθουν συντομα...
> 
> Kornaros_vardiola_Alopronoia_25_7_2013.JPG


Πολύ ωραία  και  νυχτερινή μέσα απ' το πλοιο, όπως και στη Φαλκονέρα! Ελπίζουμε σε νέες φωτο από επόμενα ταξίδια!

----------


## Markosm

Aλλες δύο από το ρεμέτζο στην Αλοπρόνοια Σικίνου ερχόμενο από την Νιό...ωραία φωτογραφία η βραδυνή Captain Nionio όπως και της Μαρίας.Στο Μυρτώο σε εκείνο το ταξίδι θυμάμαι λάδι τη θάλασσα και πολλά δελφίνια !!! 

DSC02360.jpgDSC02362.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ωραιοτατες!!! Ομορφο ρεμετζο με κεφι στη βαρδιολα...

----------


## Takerman

Με παλιούς φίλους το 1995.

v kornaros 1995.jpg

Photo: Robert Brink

----------


## Ilias 92

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία, τυχεροί όσοι τα ζήσατε απίστευτη ποικιλία στο λιμάνι.
Η μπλε γραμμή του έμεινε από την φορεσιά της P&O το είχε και στα μπλε όταν ήρθε. Τις πολύχρωμες γραμμές στις πάντες πρώτη φορά τις βλέπω.
Το πορτοκαλί πάνω από την γέφυρα θα του πήγαινε και σήμερα.
Τώρα βλέπω και τις πολύ ωραίες  φωτογραφίες της προηγούμενης σελίδας συγχαρητήρια σε όλους, νυχτερινούς και ημερήσιους!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια, σε ταξιδευει στον ενδοξο Πειραια του τοτε. Το βαπορι πεντακαθαρο!!!

----------


## frangie

Σημερα εμαθα οτι η λανε ζητησε νεα παραταση εως στις 20 Φεβρουαριου για την υποτιθομενη ετησια συντηρηση

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Λογικα μεχρι τα τελη του επομενου μηνα θα ξερουμε ποια θα ειναι τα πλανα.

----------


## Ilias 92

Η σύμβαση λέει και για αντικατάσταση πλοίου μέσα στο 14!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παραπανω ξεχασα να γραψω οτι εννοουσα τα τελη του επομενου μηνα και οχι αυτου, το προσθεσα τωρα.

Ηλια η αρχικη συμβαση του 2009 νομιζω ελεγε για αντικατασταση του πλοιου με νεοτερο στα πρωτα δυο ή τρια χρονια, δηλαδη μεχρι το 2011 ή το 2012. Πηραν σιγουρα παραταση και ισως αυτη ηταν για το 2014 αλλα δε νομιζω οτι ακομα και αν μεινε η ΛΑΝΕ στη γραμμη θα γινει καποια αλλαγη, δηλαδη δεν δινω σχεδον καμια πιθανοτητα. 

Τωρα οσον αφορα τα ενδεχομενα που εχουμε και θα μαθουμε στα τελη Φεβρουαριου αυτα ειναι, ειτε επιστροφη στην γραμμη των Κυθηρων, ειτε δρομολογηση αλλου, ειτε παροπλισμος...

----------


## frangie

Καταχειροκροτηθηκε ο Δημητρης Λαδας κατα την κοπη της πιτας του συλογου απανταχου Αντικυθηριων οπου και παρεστει

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ισως εχουμε ευχαριστα νεα για το βαπορι, μακαρι...

----------


## Aquaman

Ας ελπισουμε το ιστορικο αυτο βαπορι να συνεχισει να σκιζει τα νερα του Αιγαιου ειτε του Μυρτωου...ας το δουμε εδώ σε μια συμμετρική φωτογραφια την πρωτη μερα του Φεβρουαριου, αποτη Δραπετσώνα..

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Το μισθωμα ειναι αρκετα περισσοτερο. Τα δυο κυκλικα απο Πειραια μεχρι  Κισσαμο και πισω (ειτε μονο με Κυθηρα, ειτε και με Αντικυθηρα) εχουν  37400 εκαστο. Το δρομολογιο Κισσαμος-Αντικυθηρα-Κυθηρα-Γυθειο και  επιστροφη εχει αθροιστικα 20700 (γιατι διαφερει η επιδοτηση του πηγαινε  απο το ελα) και η εποχιακη γραμμη Κισσαμος-Κυθηρα-Καλαματα και πισω  15400, γιατι η μια διαδρομη πρεπει να γινει χωρις επιδοτηση.
> 
> Επειδη  η επιδοτηση ειναι υψηλη, μεχρι και το Φθινοπωρο του 2011 (παρα την  κριση και την υψηλη τιμη του πετρελαιου) κατι εμενε στην τσεπη και  μαλιστα το 2010 δηλωθηκε επισημα στα ετησια οικονομικα  αποτελεσματα. Απο τις αρχες του 2012 ομως και μετα η ηδη μικρη κινηση  επεσε πολυ και το καλοκαιρι του 2012 ηταν παρα πολυ υποτονικο...
> 
> Συμφωνω  οτι το βαπορι χαραμιζεται, ειναι μεγαλο. Αυτη τη στιγμη ακομα και που  του αφαιρεσαν το μεσαιο παταρι παιρνει ανετα 260-265 ιχ, ενω οταν το  ειχε ξεπερνουσε τα 300. Οσον αφορα τα φορτηγα τα 380 γραμμικα ειναι  αξιοπρεπεστατα. Επισης ειναι πολυ ευκολο να βαλει το πληρωμα που το  εχουν ανεβασει στις καμπινες του deck 5, μπροστα απο το ανω γκαραζακι,  ανα δυο ατομα σε μια καμπινα (οπως σχεδον σε ολα τα ακτοπλοιακα) και να  αποκτησει περιπου 210 κρεβατια απο τα 110 σημερινα. Ετσι και αλλιως ηδη  καμια 20αρια+ μελη του πληρωματος εχουν μονοκλινες καμπινες στο deck της  γεφυρα αλλα και στο deck 7 απο κατασκευης του βαποριου πραγμα  θετικοτατο. Αν σε αυτα προσθεσουμε και τους κοινοχρηστους χωρους του,  μεσα-εξω τοτε το βαπορι θα μπορουσε να εχει ακομα και σημερα ανετα  πρωτοκολλο 1200 επιβατων σχετικα χαλαρο μαλιστα και να δουλευει στην  Κασοκαρπαθια αν και με 900-1000 ατομα καλοκαιρινο παλι θα ηταν αψογο.
> 
> Οπως  και να το κανουμε για το Λασιθι αγοραστηκε αλλα ουσιαστικα ηταν το  βαπορι του Λασιθιου και της Κασοκαρπαθιας, ενω τα επιμερους σκελη,  Πειραιας-Μηλος-Σαντορινη, Σαντορινη-Κρητη και Κρητη-Ροδος δινουν  αξιοπρεπεστατο μεταφορικο εργο ειδικα το καλοκαιρι. Ειναι ενα βαπορι  κομμενο και ραμμενο για τη γραμμη αυτη απο πολλες αποψεις που τις εχουμε  συζητησει και στο παρελθον και βεβαια τα 14 χρονια που ηταν εκει δεν  ηταν καθολου τυχαια.
> 
> Αυτα βεβαια ειναι ονειρα, δεν πιστευω οτι θα γινει κατι τετοιο, σιγουρα ομως το ελπιζω.


Απο εδω ενημερωνομαστε για το πως διαμορφωνονται να νεα μισθωματα τα οποια εχουν μικρες διαφορες με τα περσινα. Στο παραπανω ποστ εγραφα αυτα που ειχα δει οταν το βαπορι μπηκε στη γραμμη το 2009, φαινεται ομως οτι αυτα αναλογα με την τιμη των καυσιμων και ισως και αλλους παραγοντες αλλαζουν. Εν προκειμενω λοιπον τα δρομολογια απο Πειραια μετ' επιστροφης δεν ειναι στα 37400 ευρω αλλα στα 43171.65 , το κυκλικο δρομολογιο Κισσαμος-Αντικυθηρα-Κυθηρα-Γυθειο και πισω εχει ανεβει απο τα 20700 στα 23894.45 (διαφερει το πηγαινε απο το ελα) ενω το καλοκαιρινο δρομολογιο της Καλαματας απο τα 15400 στα 17776.56, στην Καλαματα θυμιζω οτι επιδοτειται μονο η μια διαδρομη, οποτε το κυκλικο ειναι ουσιαστικα η επιδοτηση αυτης της μιας. 

Αυτο σημαινει οτι με 4 εβδομαδες ετησια ακινησια (τουλαχιστον αυτο εκανε κατα βαση στο παρελθον) και με 9 εβδομαδες Καλαματα το καλοκαιρι, η μεση εβδομαδιαια επιδοτηση για τα δρομολογια των Κυθηρων ειναι πλεον περιπου 113600 ευρω... Το 2009 αυτη διαμορφωνοταν στα περιπου 98400, οσο μικρη και να ειναι η κινηση ειναι παρα πολλα τα λεφτα, δεν τα αφηνεις και ευκολα ακομα και αν η κινηση εχει μειωθει.

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Ισως εχουμε ευχαριστα νεα για το βαπορι, μακαρι...


Το ότι το πλοίο εκπέμπει και πάλι στο ais, συνδέεται με τα χαρμόσυνα νέα που θα είχαμε;;
Ας ευχηθώ κι εγώ όλα να πάνε καλά και να ζήσουμε ξανά στιγμές όπως οι παρακάτω.

Ρεμέντζο 03:00 τα ξημερώματα στο λιμάνι του Καραβοστάση!

DSCN0088.jpg DSCN0091.jpg DSCN0092.jpg

Ο καταπέλτης θέλει ακόμη μερικά μέτρα να πατήσει στη Φολέγανδρο και ο Cpt Ιάκωβος Συρίγος κρεμασμένος στην πρύμνη λέει τις ανάλογες αποστάσεις!
Για τον Captain_Nionios που έτυχε να κάνουμε μαζί αυτό το ταξίδι!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ακουγεται οτι θα επιστρεψει κατα τις 21/2, σε δεκα ημερες. Μακαρι...

----------


## thanos75

> Ακουγεται οτι θα επιστρεψει κατα τις 21/2, σε δεκα ημερες. Μακαρι...


Στην άγονη των Κυθήρων? Μακάρι από καρδιάς.... :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ενω πλοιο και πληρωμα ετοιμαζονταν για τις 21/2 φαινεται οτι το υπουργειο συνεχιζει να φερνει δυσκολιες...

Διαφωνει με το γεγονος οτι η ΛΑΝΕ δεν θα φερει νεο πλοιο και δεν δινει προς το παρον δευτερη παραταση, η πρωτη δοθηκε το 2012. Πιστευω πως ειδικα στις εποχες που ζουμε κατι τετοιο δεν γινεται να συμβει οποτε, ειτε θα πρεπει να υποχωρησει το υπουργειο ειτε θα κοψει εμμεσως τη γραμμη και εδω που τα λεμε μαλλον για το δευτερο το κανει.

Η πλακα ειναι οτι η πλειοψηφια των Κυθηριων δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα με το βαπορι, δεν απαιτει νεο και η μονη μικρη διαμαρτυρια τους ηταν για τη μειωση της ταχυτητας τα τελευταια χρονια κατα περιπου 2 κομβους. 

Ελπιζω πως το εμποδιο θα ξεπεραστει...

----------


## gpap2006

Ας μπει τουλάχιστον για 6 μήνες το χρόνο (21/3 μέχρι 25/9 που γυρίζουν από γιορτή Μυρτιδιώτισσας). Το υπόλοιπο διάστημα αρκεί το τοπικό της Νεάπολης να καλύπτει τις ανάγκες του νησιού.

----------


## noulos

> Ενω πλοιο και πληρωμα ετοιμαζονταν για τις 21/2 φαινεται οτι το υπουργειο συνεχιζει να φερνει δυσκολιες...
> 
> Διαφωνει με το γεγονος οτι η ΛΑΝΕ δεν θα φερει νεο πλοιο και δεν δινει προς το παρον δευτερη παραταση, η πρωτη δοθηκε το 2012. Πιστευω πως ειδικα στις εποχες που ζουμε κατι τετοιο δεν γινεται να συμβει οποτε, ειτε θα πρεπει να υποχωρησει το υπουργειο ειτε θα κοψει εμμεσως τη γραμμη και εδω που τα λεμε μαλλον για το δευτερο το κανει.
> 
> Η πλακα ειναι οτι η πλειοψηφια των Κυθηριων δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα με το βαπορι, δεν απαιτει νεο και η μονη μικρη διαμαρτυρια τους ηταν για τη μειωση της ταχυτητας τα τελευταια χρονια κατα περιπου 2 κομβους. 
> 
> Ελπιζω πως το εμποδιο θα ξεπεραστει...


Ενώ η ΝΕΛ έχει αντικαταστήσει τα δικά της όπως όριζαν οι συμβάσεις!!!  :Mad New:  :Mad New:  :Mad New: 
Το Κορνάρος μας πείραξε που αν μη τι άλλο έκανε τα δρομολόγιά του κανονικά.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ο Κορναρος μπηκε στη γραμμη το Μαρτιο του 2009, ολες του οι επισκευες  απο τοτε ηταν μεχρι και 1.5 μηνα και καποιες ακομα μικροτερες, οπως της  περσινης σεζον 2012-2013 που το βαπορι ουσιαστικα δεν σταματησε παρα  μονο μια εβδομαδα. Η μονη αλλαγη τις δυο τελευταιες σεζον ηταν οτι το βαπορι ταξιδευε με 14.5 κομβους αντι για 16+ του παρελθοντος. Ομως παντα ηταν συνεπες στις υποχρεωσεις του, δεν αφηνε σχεδον ποτε λιμανι και ταξιδευε πολυ καλα στους χοντρους καιρους που συχνα βλεπουμε σε αυτα τα νερα.

Η επιδοτηση σαφως και ειναι υψηλοτατη, μαλλον καποιο μερος της διδεται υπο την προυποθεση της αλλαγης πλοιου, αλλα οπως και να το κανουμε κανεις δεν περιμενε αυτη την κριση και ειναι λογικο να ειναι ανεφικτο να ερθει ενα νεο. Εφοσον το βαπορι ειναι αξιοπλοο, δεν αφηνει σχεδον ποτε λιμανι και σε αυτη την επισκευη εγινε καλη δουλεια στο μηχανοστασιο θεωρω οτι πρεπει να συνεχισει να προσφερει, δεν του λειπει τιποτα ουσιωδες.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1994 την ημερα των εγκαινιων του  

_1994.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Φέτος κλίνει 20 Χρόνια το πλοίο στα νερά μας, το φωτογραφικό υλικό στο φόρουμ μας είναι ανεκτίμητο. Θυμάσαι Γιώργο ποτέ περίπου ήταν τα εγκαίνια να του κάνουμε επέτειο?

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> _ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1994 την ημερα των εγκαινιων του  
> 
> _1994.jpg


ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ και βεβαια ιστορικοτατη!!! Ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ.

Νομιζω οτι το βαπορι ηρθε το Φθινοπωρο του 1994.

ΥΓ: Οπως φαινεται παμε για πρωτο δρομολογιο αυτη την Παρασκευη 21/2/2014.

----------


## a.molos

Vincenzp Kornaro.jpgΜε αφορμή τα 20χρονα που μας θύμισε ο φίλος μας ο Ηλίας, ανεβάζω πάλι (για να μην ψάχνετε πίσω :Tears Of Joy: ) μια φωτό απο την άφιξη του πλοίου στο Πέραμα, όταν μας ήρθε με  σημαία Ελληνική και νηολόγιο ΛΟΝΔΙΝΟ.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απλα τεραστιος Αντωνης Μωλος... Τι να λεμε τωρα. Χτυπαει λιγες φορες πλεον, αλλα ειναι τοσο ομορφες και τοσο ιδιαιτερες...

Αντωνη θυμασαι ποτε περιπου εφτασε στη χωρα μας; Εγω ξερω για Φθινοπωρο.

----------


## a.molos

> Απλα τεραστιος Αντωνης Μωλος... Τι να λεμε τωρα. Χτυπαει λιγες φορες πλεον, αλλα ειναι τοσο ομορφες και τοσο ιδιαιτερες...
> 
> Αντωνη θυμασαι ποτε περιπου εφτασε στη χωρα μας; Εγω ξερω για Φθινοπωρο.


Φθινόπωρο ήταν ?, τέλη καλοκαιριού ήταν ?,  θα σε γελάσω, πάντως το Σεπτέμβριο του 1994 παντρευτηκα και ήμουν εκείνη την περίοδο σε σχετική σύγχυση :Bi Polo:  ! .

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μαζι με το βαπορι κλεινετε και εσεις 20 χρονια μαζι, να ειστε καλα.

Τελικα το βαπορι ξεκινα αυτη την Παρασκευη και τουλαχιστον σε αυτο το δρομολογιο ειναι με το παλιο ωραριο.

Καλη αρχη σε πλοιαρχο, βαπορι και πληρωμα, τελος καλο ολα καλα !!!  :Encouragement:

----------


## noulos

> Vincenzp Kornaro.jpgΜε αφορμή τα 20χρονα που μας θύμισε ο φίλος μας ο Ηλίας, ανεβάζω πάλι (για να μην ψάχνετε πίσω) μια φωτό απο την άφιξη του πλοίου στο Πέραμα, όταν μας ήρθε με  σημαία Ελληνική και νηολόγιο ΛΟΝΔΙΝΟ.


Εντυπωσιακό το ότι από την αρχή είχαν χρησιμοποιήσει αυτήν την γραμματοσειρά στο όνομα! Το αναμενόμενο θα ήταν να το γράψουν πρόχειρα αφού θα έκανε άμεσα μετασκευή.
Αλλά οι λεπτομέρειες κάνουν την διαφορά!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τα δρομολογια εχουν μπει και στο συστημα πλεον και ειναι παρομοια, αν οχι ιδια, με του φθινοπωρου.


Δευτερα στις 17:00, Πειραιας-Κυθηρα-Κισσαμος.

Τεταρτη στις 07:30, Κισσαμος-Αντικυθηρα-Κυθηρα-Γυθειο με επιστροφη απο Γυθειο στις 15:30.

Πεμπτη στις 18:00, Κισσαμος-Κυθηρα-Πειραιας.

Παρασκευη στις 17:00, Πειραιας-Κυθηρα-Αντικυθηρα-Κισσαμος.

Κυριακη στις 18:00, Κισσαμος-Αντικυθηρα-Κυθηρα-Πειραιας.

----------


## Ilias 92

Σπανιότατη η φωτογραφία σου a.molos να είσαι καλά που την μοιράστηκες μαζί μας. Χρωματολογικά δεν άλλαξε και πολύ σε σχέση με την Αγγλία.

----------


## Takerman

> Τα δρομολογια εχουν μπει και στο συστημα πλεον και ειναι παρομοια, αν οχι ιδια, με του φθινοπωρου.
> 
> Παρασκευη στις 17:00, Πειραιας-Κυθηρα-Αντικυθηρα-Κισσαμος.
> 
> Κυριακη στις 18:00, Κισσαμος-Αντικυθηρα-Κυθηρα-Πειραιας.


Ωραία πέφτει αυτό το δρομολόγιο για "εκδρομή" ....

----------


## kalypso

> Ωραία πέφτει αυτό το δρομολόγιο για "εκδρομή" ....


ότι πρέπει ....και εγω αυτό σκεφτηκα μόλις το ειδα...

----------


## Ilias 92

Εεε, μην κάθεστε να το οργανώσουμε σύντομα!!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μεσα κι εγω !!! Αυτη τη φορα θα επισπεύσω ενα ταξιδακι που ειχα σκοπο να κανω από καιρό με το πλοιο..... Το καλοκαίρι θα προσεγγίζει και Καλαμάτα και Μονεμβασιά ;;*

----------


## kalypso

> Εεε, μην κάθεστε να το οργανώσουμε σύντομα!!!



ε ναι και αν εχει και λίγο καιρο θα εχει περισσοτερο σασπένς!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Για δες δοξες ο βαπορας!!! Να πατε παιδια θα περασετε πολυ ομορφα...

Αυτο το δρομολογιο ισχυει πολλα χρονια και ειναι οντως ιδανικο, το καλοκαιρι μονο αναχωρει το Σαββατο για Καλαματα και επιστρεφει Κισσαμο το πρωι της Κυριακης.

Για οσους ενδιαφερονται να κανουν μια συγκριση τιμων στις γραμμες  Πειραιας-Κυθηρα-(Αντικυθηρα)-Κισσαμος και Πειραιας-Χανια εχουμε και λεμε. 

 Καταστρωμα 
 Κορναρος: 24
 ΑΝΕΚ: 35

 Κρεβατι σε τετρακλινη εσωτερικη
 Κορναρος: 35
 ANEK: 57

 Κρεβατι σε τετρακλινη εξωτερικη
 Κορναρος: 42
 ANEK: 63

 Κρεβατι σε δικλινη εσωτερικη
 Κορναρος: 42
 ANEK: 78

 Κρεβατι σε δικλινη εξωτερικη
 Κορναρος: 49
 ANEK: 86

 IX
 Κορναρος: 57
 ΑΝΕΚ: 83

 Η ΑΝΕΚ εχει 20% εκπτωση στα εισητηρια της επιστροφης και καποιες  χειμερινες εκπτωσεις τις τελευταιες μερες αν παρεις μαζι σου ιχ.

Ηλια για εσενα που εισαι των οικονομικων σιγουρα θα εχουν ενδιαφερον...

----------


## Takerman

Σεβαστές οι διαφορές τιμών.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Φαντάζομαι το αυριανό δρομολόγιο θα έχει πανηγυρικό χαρακτήρα λόγω της θερμής υποδοχής που θα επιφυλάξουν όλοι οι κάτοικοι στον αγαπημένο τους Βιτσέντζο!
Και ο καπτα-Δημήτρης με τη σειρά του θα κάψει τη μπουρού του πλοίου!  :Fat:

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> *...με την παλιά του φορεσιά στον Πειραιά...*


Αλήθεια τόσο πολύ κοστίζει να το κάνουν με την παραδοσιακή του φορεσιά?

----------


## Ilias 92

Δοκιμαστικό αυτήν την ώρα στο Σαρωνικό.

----------


## noulos

> Αλήθεια τόσο πολύ κοστίζει να το κάνουν με την παραδοσιακή του φορεσιά?


Αρκετά αν είναι να το κάνεις χωρίς ουσιαστικό λόγο! 
Με λίγα λόγια το κάνεις μόνο αν σου περισεύουν και στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν νομίζω ότι τρέχουν από τα μπατζάκια!  :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Η παραδοσιακη φορεσια του ηταν σιγουρα ιστορικη και αγαπημενη αλλα θεωρω οτι η νεα τον κανει πιο ομορφο, οχι τοσο η γραμματοσειρα "με αποψη", οσο η οριζοντια λωριδα... Η τελευταια του μειωνει το πολυ ασπρο στις μπαντες που τον εκανε να δειχνει ψηλοτερος. 

Βεβαια γουστα ειναι αυτα, και ο καθενας προτεινει ό,τι θελει.

----------


## frangie

Στη γνωστη του θεση δεμενο το πλοιο,τοσους μηνες καθοτανε λιγο χρωμα δεν υπηρχε να το σουλουπωσουν εξωτερικα?

----------


## Aquaman

Οπως ειχε προγραμματιστεί, αναχωρησε κανονικα τελικα, με λιγα λεπτά καθυστέρηση. Κάλυψα την παρθενικη του για φετος αναχώρηση απο το σημειο που δενουν τα Μυτηλινιά.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ομορφα χρωματα, να εισαι καλα φιλε Aquaman, το ειπες και το εκανες.

----------


## Aquaman

Ευχαριστω καπτα-Νιονιο..γενικα επιδιωκω να εχω θερμους-καφε τονισμους στις φωτο μου. Μια ακομα φωτο, συνθεση με μωλο.

----------


## Ilias 92

Και μερικές από εμένα, δεν είχε πολύ φως σήμερα.

Kornaros 21-2-14  ilias_92.jpg Kornaros 21-2-14  ilias_92 (3).jpg Kornaros 21-2-14 (2) ilias_92.jpg Kornaros 21-2-14  ilias_92 (2).jpg

----------


## Aquaman

οντως δεν ειχε πολυ φως και ηταν αρκετα μουντα τα χρωματα, αλλα και παλι ηταν καλυτερα ετσι για τις φωτογραφιες απο το να ειχε νταλα ηλιο για παραδειγμα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Για αλλη μια φορα στο μοναχικο του ποστο στην Κισσαμο...

Καλωσορισες και παλι βαπορα!!!

Vitsentzos_Kornaros_Kissamos_22_2_2014.JPG

Vitsentzos_Kornaros_Kissamos_22_2_2014_2.JPG

----------


## kalypso

> Για αλλη μια φορα στο μοναχικο του ποστο στην Κισσαμο...
> 
> Καλωσορισες και παλι βαπορα!!!
> 
> Vitsentzos_Kornaros_Kissamos_22_2_2014.JPG
> 
> Vitsentzos_Kornaros_Kissamos_22_2_2014_2.JPG


ελπίζω σύντομα να το χαρώ και εγώ εκεί...!μαζί με παλιούς καλούς φίλους...!

----------


## maria korre

Χαίρομαι που πραγματοποιήθηκε η ευχή μας. Οι νέες φωτο από την πρώτη μέχρι και την τελευταία υπέροχες. Η έλλειψη φωτός έδωσε ατμοσφαιρικό και καλλιτεχνικό αποτέλεσμα. Καλή συνέχεια στους φωτορεπόρτερς και καλά ταξίδια στο πλοίο και στο πλήρωμα του!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αν μιλουσε σιγουρα θα ειχε να πει παρα πολλα αυτη η πλωρη, ξεκινησε τη νεα σεζον περνωντας αλλη μια νυχτα σε καποιο αγονο λιμανι ξεχασμενο απο τους πολλους...

Το λιμανι της Κισσαμου ειναι ιδανικο για να τον χαζεψεις, εκει πρυμνοπλαγιοδετει οποτε ολη η αριστερη μπαντα του ειναι σε αποσταση αναπνοης.

Vitsentzos_Kornaros_Kissamos_22_2_2014_3.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Η πρυμνη του ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1994,  βλεπουμε και το αναγλυφον του ονοματος  PRIDE OF WINCHESTER 

_1994 VITSENTZOS KORNAROS Piraeus.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Προσφατα ανανεωθηκε στο Google Earth η φωτογραφια του λιμανιου του Καβονησιου στην Κισσαμο και... Γινεται να λειπει ο Μαρτης απο τη Σαρακοστη;

Kornaros_Kissamos_Google.jpg

Ληψη απο τις 3/2/2013 (το εχει αναποδα η google)...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ενω στον κολπο της Κισσαμου συνηθιζει να πηγαινει 15+ κομβους σημερα πριν καν βγει απο τον κολπο παει με 12... Πολλες ωρες δουλεμενοι ΒΒΑ ανεμοι 8 μποφορ και τα κυματα βουνα ειναι δεδομενα. Καλα κουραγια.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εξω απο τα Αντικυθηρα παει 11 και κατι κομβους και κατα πασα πιθανοτητα δεν θα κανει αποπειρα προσεγγισης. Παλαιοτερα εχει δεσει με 8αρι ΒΑ γιατι υπηρχε αναγκη αλλα φαινεται οτι τωρα ειναι ακομα χειροτερα. Ενημερωνει για την κατασταση που επικρατει ο προεδρος των Αντικυθηρων και αν δεν υπαρχει πολυ μεγαλη αναγκη λογικο ειναι να μη ρισκαρουν τοσο. Ειδικα με ΒΑ ολη η ρεστια μπαινει μεσα, χαμος...

----------


## proussos

vitsna.jpg

*Εν πλω για Πειραιά...*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μετα απο ενα κουραστικο ταξιδι με χοντρο καιρο (10/3 πρωι ειδα οτι ειναι τραβηγμενη) για αλλη μια φορα παλι πισω!!!

Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια, λεβεντια ο Δανος, αν υπαρχουν και αλλες καλοδεχουμενες...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αλλο ενα δυσκολο ταξιδι στην αγονη εχει ξεκινησει με φοντο τους επιβλητικους ογκους γυρω απο το ακρωτηριο Σπαθα. Ομορφη μερα σημερα στην Κισσαμο.

Kornaros_kolpos_Kissamou_30_3_2014.JPG

Kornaros_kolpos_Kissamou_30_3_2014_2.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

Ποίημα οι φωτογραφίες του ποιητή..... Ευχαριστούμε Νιονιέτο.....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παιζοντας με το σουελ παντα στη ροτα της αγονης...

----------


## Ilias 92

Ωραίος  ο ανταποκριτής μας ευχαριστούμε για φωτογραφίες και βίντεο. Ένα πλοίο που του πάει η θάλασσα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τελευταιο απο την εν λογω μερα. Η αναχωρηση του και η εξοδος απο το λιμανι...

Ελπιζω να σας αρεσει, ηταν ομορφη και "θαλασσινη" αναχωρηση.

----------


## Ilias 92

Σημερινή αναχώρηση. Για τον Διονύση.

Kornaros 11-4-14.jpg

----------


## hsw

Ξέρει μήπως κανείς τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου για το καλοκαίρι; Μέχρι τώρα έχουν βγει μέχρι 1η Ιουνίου.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Σημερινή αναχώρηση. Για τον Διονύση.
> 
> Kornaros 11-4-14.jpg


Δεν την ειχα δει Ηλια, σ'ευχαριστω παρα πολυ. Κλασικη εικονα απο τα βραχια της Πειραικης... Εμφανιζεται λιγες φορες την εβδομαδα ολα αυτα τα χρονια αλλα καλες.





> Ξέρει μήπως κανείς τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου για το καλοκαίρι; Μέχρι τώρα έχουν βγει μέχρι 1η Ιουνίου.


Προς το παρον δεν εχει ακουστει κατι.

----------


## basi

Εχουν βγεί στο σάιτ της εταιρείας .

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Στο site βλεπω τα περσινα δρομολογια...

----------


## Ilias 92

Μακάρι να μπορούσε να πιάνει και Ύδρα αλλά δεν έχει λιμάνι κατάλληλο.
Πιστευω πως το καλοκαίρι θα επρεπε να κάνει ενα δυο δρομολόγια και να πιάνει Λεωνίδιο ή Κυπαρίσσι κτλ. Όπως επισεις και να πιάνει Χανιά ή Ρέθυμνο σαν τελικό λιμάνι.
Θα μπορούσε επισεις να δοκιμάσει από Ναύπλιο για Δυτικές Κυκλάδες ή Κρήτη κάποια εκδρομή.
Σπέτσες μπορεί να ρεμετζαρει?

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απιθανο βιντεο των Αντικηθυρων απο το ελικοπτερο. Πραγματικα αξιζει πολυ. Απολαυστε αυτο το απιθανο νησακι...

http://www.tripinview.com/#/presenta...2/?video=97210

----------


## ιθακη

Πραγματικά πολύ όμορφο βίντεο. Κρίμα που δεν δείχνει και το πλοίο μέσα..... Η μανούβρα στο σιγκεκριμένο λιμάνι πρέπει να είναι μοναδική Νιόνιο....

----------


## Takerman

Να είχαν όλα τα βαπόρια ένα μπαλκόνι.......
DSC_0100.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ωραια ληψη... Απο την Αριαδνη ειναι; 

Οσο για το πλωριο μπαλκονι, ερωτας το εχω πει τοσες και τοσες φορες...

----------


## Takerman

> Ωραια ληψη... Απο την Αριαδνη ειναι; 
> 
> Οσο για το πλωριο μπαλκονι, ερωτας το εχω πει τοσες και τοσες φορες...


Ευχαριστώ. Ναι, από την Αριάδνη είναι όπως και αυτή.

DSC_0101.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Φίλε hsw, όσον αφορά την ερώτησή σου για τα καλοκαιρινά δρομολόγια του πλοίου, παρατήρησα πως έχουν καταχωρηθεί στο σύστημα κρατήσεων κι απ' ότι βλέπω θα κρατήσει τις ίδιες αναχωρήσεις με τώρα, δηλαδή κάθε Δευτέρα & Παρασκευή στις 17:00. Τις Τετάρτες θα πραγματοποιεί το τοπικό του Γυθείου, ενώ σε επικοινωνία που είχα χθες με τον πράκτορα της εταιρείας στη Μονεμβασιά μου είπε ότι δεν είναι σίγουρο αν το πλοίο θα προσεγγίζει και το φετινό καλοκαίρι στο όμορφο λακωνικό λιμάνι, ενώ οι προθέσεις της εταιρείας θα οριστικοποιηθούν στις αρχές Ιουνίου. Εύχομαι να συνεχιστούν και φέτος οι προσεγγίσεις στη Μονεμβασιά, όπως και για το λιμάνι της Καλαμάτας.

----------


## hsw

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ_ _αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια 12-5-2014

_DSCN8642ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN8643ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

P5190120.jpg
Και κατάπλους στις 19-5-2014. Στις 07:00 το πρωί.

----------


## SteliosK

*Vitsentzos Kornaros*

DSC_1089.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Επισημοποιήθηκαν τα καλοκαιρινά δρομολόγια του πλοίου, κι όπως γίνεται φανερό η προσέγγιση στο λιμάνι της Μονεμβασιάς αποτελεί δυστυχώς πια παρελθόν. :Apologetic: 

ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ Β.ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ.pdf

----------


## panthiras1

Νομίζω ότι ήταν πλεονασμός. Και όσο καλυτερεύει το οδικό δίκτυο...

----------


## karavofanatikos

To πλοίο στις 30 Ιουνίου & 1 Ιουλίου θα βρεθεί εκτάκτως για δεξαμενισμό στη μεγάλη μόνιμη της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη. Το προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο της Δευτέρας στις 17:00 από Πειραιά θα μεταφερθεί την Τρίτη στις 23:00 με ταυτόχρονη τροποποίηση του τοπικού για Γύθειο.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος μόλις βγήκε από την δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη τραβώντας το Ρ/Κ ΚΑΡΆ ΠΙΠΈΡΙ Σ 15.   


Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος  1-7-2014 01.gif Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος 1-7-2014 02.gif.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Βλαβη για το πλοιο και ανεκτελεστο το σημερινο δρομολογιο.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μετα απο αλλο ενα "θαυμα" του μαστρο Μανωλη Παρακατσελακη και της ομαδας του ο βαπορας θα ταξιδεψει ξανα την Παρασκευη.

Ηρωες του μηχανοστασιου!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Συγχαρητήρια στο πλήρωμα για την ετοιμότητα του.Καλή συνέχεια και καλά ταξίδια.
Ας δούμε το ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ όταν 01-06-2011 στις 05.55 πμ είχε μπεί στον Πειραιά. Για όλο το πλήρωμα και τον φίλο Captain_Nionios.

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 104 01-06-2011.jpg

----------


## kalypso

Έκανε χτες ενα δοκιμαστικό...και επέστρεψε στο λιμάνι .......με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα ανεβάσω φωτο.(λόγω βλάβης υπολογιστή )

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Kornaros_apo_Makrykythira.jpg

Μια εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια του φιλου Αντωνη Μεγγουλη  που αποτυπωνει παραστατικοτατα τα 20 χρονια προσφορας του στις πιο  δυσκολες αγονες γραμμες της χωρας μας... 

Ναι και ομως, περασε τοσος  χρονος. Συμφωνα με μελη του πληρωματος πρεπει να ξεκινησε στα τελη  Αυγουστου του 1994 και 20 χρονια αργοτερα ο "σκυλος"  συνεχιζει να  προσφερει ακαταπαυστα στην αφανεια της απομακρυσμενης νησιωτικης  Ελλαδας, εκει που μετραει ακομα πιο πολυ... Τα πρωτα 14 χρονια στην  θρυλικη γραμμη Λασιθι-Κασοκαρπαθια-Ροδο διαδεχθηκε ενα διαλειμμα  αβεβαιοτητας 5 μηνων μεχρι να ξαναταξιδεψει στα ομορφα νερα μας στη  γραμμη των Κυθηρων-Αντικυθηρων την οποια εξυπηρετει τα τελευταια 5.5  χρονια. Συνδιαζεται παντα με τετοια τοπια, αγονα, αγρια, ομορφα...  Τραβηγμενη απο τη νησιδα Μακρυκυθηρα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το όμορφο πλοίο της άγονης γραμμής φιγουράρει στην πρώτη σελίδα της Καθημερινής, που εκφράζει την αγωνία των λιγοστών κατοίκων, σε σχέση με την νέα αναζήτηση στο ναυάγιο των Αντικυθήρων.

----------


## Ferdinard

Πιστεύετε οτι υπάρχει πιθανότητα να συνεχίσει τα δρομολόγια μετά το τελευταίο Σ/Κ του Οκτωβρίου; Ακόμα, πιστεύετε οτι θα δρομολογηθεί το πλοίο στην άγονη αυτή γραμμή και του χρόνου, αν βέβαια υπάρχει η γραμμή; Δε ζητώ απαραίτητα μια απάντηση που να βασίζεται σε στοιχεία. Μού αρκούν εικασίες βασισμένες στο ένστικτο, ακόμα και σε προσωπικό μήνυμα αν δε θέλετε να το γράψετε δημόσια. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## alekoskit

Εχθές 6/10, προγραμματισμένη/πραγματική ώρα αναχώρησης από Πειραιά στις 17:00, προγραμματισμένη άφιξη στα Κύθηρα 00:05 / *πραγματική : 1:40*... 

tip : Βγάλτε τις μηχανές και βάλτε ένα πανί να τελειώνουμε... Μπορείτε επίσης να βάλετε και μερικά κουπιά, να αθλούνται και οι επιβάτες κατά τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού...

----------


## DeepBlue

Πρωινή άφιξη.P1020920.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Ξεκίνησε και αυτό με τη σειρά του το σημερινό δρομολόγιο

sk_0893.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Ομορφιά...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο θα παραμείνει εκτός δρομολογίων για την καθιερωμένη του ακινησία τα διαστήματα από: 3/11 έως 15/12 και από 12/1 έως 30/1. 

Επίσης, αναρτήθηκαν τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου μέχρι και τα τέλη Αυγούστου 2015, χωρίς να αλλάζει κάτι σε σχέση με την φετινή χρονιά.

Υ.Γ: Αν και λίγο καθυστερημένα, θερμές ευχές στον Cpt Δημήτρη Λαδά για την ονομαστική του εορτή! Πάντα με υγεία!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απο πλευρας ημερων και ωρων αναχωρησης δεν εχουν αλλαξει πολλα, αλλα απο πλευρας ωραριων ταξιδιου υπαρχουν καποιες αλλαγες. Για παραδειγμα η αφιξη στα Κυθηρα στο δρομολογιο της Δευτερας μετατιθεται 40 λεπτα αργοτερα και η αντιστοιχη στην Κισσαμο κατα 55 λεπτα. Υπαρχουν διαφορες και στα αλλα δρομολογια.

Το βαπορι ειναι αξιο, εχει μεγαλες ικανοτητες, ειναι σκυλι και εχει εξαιρετικο πληρωμα, καπετανιο και Α' μηχανικο. Ελπιζω να το καταλαβουν και στην ΑΝΕΚ αυτο και να του ριξουν μερικα φραγκα που τοσο τα εχει αναγκη.

----------


## alekoskit

Έχουμε κανένα νέο για το αν θα ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια το πλοίο στις 15/12 τελικά;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ακουγεται για 19/12 προς το παρον.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Απ' ότι φαίνεται το πλοίο δεν θα ξεκινήσει ενόψει της εορτής των Χριστουγέννων, καθώς η έναρξη των δρομολογίων του μετατίθεται για τις 12 Ιανουαρίου.

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΕΝΑΡΞΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΩΝ Β. ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 22.12.2014*

*Επαναλαμβάνονται τα τακτικά δρομολόγια του πλοίου Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος από Δευτέρα 22/12/14 ως εξής:
ΠΗΓΗ*



Ήδη το πλοίο έφυγε από το ΝΜΔ κατά τις 12.30 μ.μ σύμφωνα με το AIS του, έκανε ένα δοκιμαστικό μέχρι την Αίγινα και πήγε στον Πειραιά για να είναι έτοιμο να ξεκινήσει τη Δευτέρα. Εύχομαι καλό ξεκίνημα σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.
Εδώ το ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ στις 02-09-2013 στον Πειραιά.

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 137 02-09-2013.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή
Να είναι καλοτάξιδο!

sk_1892.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Επιστρεφόντας από το Δοκιμαστικό του.

DSC_0349.JPG

----------


## maria korre

Παραμονή των Θεοφανείων και το πλοίο είναι σημαιοστολισμένο!

DSC03000.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Συμφωνα  με πολυ εγκυρες πληροφοριες, ειναι σχεδον βεβαιο οτι ο αγαπημενος  "ποιητης" της αγονης γραμμης θα επιστρεψει στην Κασοκαρπαθια ως  αντικαταστατης της Πρεβελαρας η οποια θα κανει μεγαλη επισκευη.

Σχεδον 6.5 χρονια απο το τελευταιο τακτικο του δρομολογιο το Φθινοπωρο  του 2008 και σχεδον 5.5 απο το τελευταιο του εκτακτο και πολυ συντομο  περασμα σε αντικατασταση του λαβωμενου Πρεβελης τον 9/2009, ο ακουραστος  εργατης επιστρεφει στη γραμμη που εξυπηρετησε αριστα για 14 ολοκληρα  χρονια. Επιστρεφει στο σπιτι του, στην ομορφοτερη και δυσκολοτερη γραμμη  της Ελλαδας (προσωπικη αποψη) και μαλιστα Χειμωνα, εποχη που ειδικα η  αγονη γραμμη πονα περισσοτερο... Ό,τι καλυτερο δηλαδη και αφορμη για  (χαζο)συναισθηματισμους...

Μαλλον θα κανει το πρωτο δρομολογιο του την προσεχη Τριτη και θα κατσει μεχρι τελη Φεβρουαριου.
Συμφωνα με την ιδια πηγη, δεν ειναι σιγουρο αλλα αρκετα πιθανο, θα αντικατασταθει απο το Αγιος Γεωργιος στη γραμμη των Κυθηρων.

Kornaros_Kasos_6_8_2008_m.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> Συμφωνα με πολυ εγκυρες πληροφοριες, ειναι σχεδον βεβαιο οτι ο αγαπημενος "ποιητης" της αγονης γραμμης θα επιστρεψει στην Κασοκαρπαθια ως αντικαταστατης της Πρεβελαρας η οποια θα κανει μεγαλη επισκευη.
> 
> Σχεδον 6.5 χρονια απο το τελευταιο τακτικο του δρομολογιο το Φθινοπωρο του 2008 και σχεδον 5.5 απο το τελευταιο του εκτακτο και πολυ συντομο περασμα σε αντικατασταση του λαβωμενου Πρεβελης τον 9/2009, ο ακουραστος εργατης επιστρεφει στη γραμμη που εξυπηρετησε αριστα για 14 ολοκληρα χρονια. Επιστρεφει στο σπιτι του, στην ομορφοτερη και δυσκολοτερη γραμμη της Ελλαδας (προσωπικη αποψη) και μαλιστα Χειμωνα, εποχη που ειδικα η αγονη γραμμη πονα περισσοτερο... Ό,τι καλυτερο δηλαδη και αφορμη για (χαζο)συναισθηματισμους...
> 
> Μαλλον θα κανει το πρωτο δρομολογιο του την προσεχη Τριτη και θα κατσει μεχρι τελη Φεβρουαριου.
> Συμφωνα με την ιδια πηγη, δεν ειναι σιγουρο αλλα αρκετα πιθανο, θα αντικατασταθει απο το Αγιος Γεωργιος στη γραμμη των Κυθηρων.
> 
> Kornaros_Kasos_6_8_2008_m.jpg


Τι καλά...ο ποιητής στην- όπως πολύ σωστά είπες- ομορφότερη και δυσκολότερη γραμμή του Αιγαίου.  Καιρός ήταν πάντως να ξεκουραστεί και η Πρεβελάρα όπως της αρμόζει.   
 :Cocksure:

----------


## Rocinante

Διονύση άντε, σιγά σιγά να ετοιμάσεις τον ταξιδιωτικό σου σάκο αν και σε κόβω ήδη έτοιμο  :Cocksure:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γεια σου ρε Roci , παντα παρων στα σημαντικα γεγονοτα.

Ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο οτι θα παει ο Κορναρος, δεν το λεω 100% γιατι μπορει να αλλαξει η εταιρια αποφαση την τελευταια στιγμη. Προς το παρον η ενημερωση ειναι οτι την αλλη Τριτη ή την αλλη Παρασκευη θα ξεκινησουν.

Εχω βαρυ προγραμμα αυτον τον καιρο και θα με δυσκολεψει αλλα ελπιζω οτι θα βρω ενα Σ/Κ, γιατι απο καραβολατρικης αποψης αλλα και απο συναισθηματικης ειναι το απολυτο ταιριασμα. Η μεγαλη επιστροφη του τοπικου θρυλου, στην ομορφοτερη και δυσκολοτερη γραμμη, με αγαπημενο καπετανιο και μαλιστα Χειμωνα... Τι αλλο να ζητησει κανεις;

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ την ημέρα των φώτων.

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝ&#913.gif.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ευχαριστα τα δεδομενα των δυο τελευταιων ημερων.

Τα δρομολογια του βαποριου ειναι υπολογισμενα με 14-14.5 κομβους, διαφερει λιγο η ταχυτητα απο λιμανι σε λιμανι. 

Χθες που ανεβαινε για Γυθειο μεχρι τα Κυθηρα πηγαινε με 13.7. Στη συνεχεια ομως ανοιξε και απο Κυθηρα μεχρι Γυθειο πηγαινε με 15.8-16.2 για 2.5 ολοκληρες ωρες, πραγμα το οποιο εχω να το δω χρονια για τοσο μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα. Αφου εφτασε λοιπον στο Γυθειο και πισω στα Κυθηρα στην ωρα του, φευγοντας απο Κυθηρα για Πειραια και ενω επρεπε να πηγαινει 14.5, για οσο το εδειξε το marinetraffic πηγε μεχρι και 16.3.

Σημερα αργησε η αναχωρηση απο Πειραια και εβγαινε απο τα φαναρια περιπου 35 λεπτα μετα το συνηθισμενο, 17:50 αντι για 17:15. Αντι λοιπον να πηγαινει με 14.4, πηγαινει σχεδον συνεχεια πανω απο 15.5 και πολυ κοντα στα 15.9-16.

Απ'οτι φαινεται κανουν δοκιμες για την αναμενομενη δρομολογηση στην Κασοκαρπαθια που το βαπορι θα πρεπει να ταξιδευει κοντα στους 16 κομβους.

Φετος ακουστηκε οτι εγινε αρκετη δουλεια κατω, πραγμα που δεν ειχαν προλαβει τελικα περυσι, παροτι ειχαν αρχισει, λογω της αβεβαιοτητας για το αν θα συνεχισει να υπαρχει η γραμμη των Κυθηρων. 

Μετα απο δυο σεζον με πολυ προστασια και ενιοτε με πολυ χαμηλες ταχυτητες βλεπουμε το βαπορα επιτελους να μπορει το κατι παραπανω, οπως του αξιζει και οπως αξιζει στον τεραστιο πρωτο μηχανικο του.

Βεβαια δεν πιστευω οτι θα τον βλεπουμε στη γραμμη των Κυθηρων τοσο ψηλα γιατι οπως ειπα τα ωραρια ειναι υπολογισμενα με 14-14.5, εκτος αν τα αλλαξουν. Ομως στα πλαισια των δοκιμων για την Κασοκαρπαθια φανηκε η αλλαγη και ειναι πολυ ενθαρρυντικη.

Οταν ξεμπερδεψει ο Αγιος (Παναγια πλεον) με τα οποια προβληματα θα γινει και η σκατζα...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μερικες ακομα πληροφοριες.

Αρχικα ειχε ακουστει οτι το Πρεβελης θελει περιπου 40 μερες επισκευη, αλλα επειδη εχουν να γινουν πολλα στο βαπορι η τωρινη προβλεψη ειναι για τουλαχιστον 2 μηνες και ειναι πιθανο να τραβηξει ακομα περισσοτερο. Οποτε ας το εχουν υποψη αυτο οσοι θελουν να ταξιδεψουν με τον Κορναρο στην παλια του γραμμη. Λογικα θα εχουν αρκετα Σ/Κ μπροστα τους.

Επισης ενας απο τους λογους που επελεξαν τον Κορναρο για αντικαταστατη και οχι τον Αγιο, ηταν οτι εχουν διαφορα στην κατηγορια πλοων. Δεν ξερω πολλα πανω στο θεμα ομως.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το ραντεβου του ποιητη με την ιστορια ειναι γεγονος.

Στις 18:44 περνουσε τα φαναρια του Πειραια βαζοντας ροτα για την αγαπημενη του Κασοκαρπαθια. 

Οπως εχω ηδη γραψει περιπου 6.5 χρονια μετα το τελευταιο του τακτικο και περιπου 5.5 μετα το τελευταιο του εκτακτο δρομολογιο (σε αντικατασταση του Πρεβελης για 2 δρομολογια), το δανεζικο σκαρι που εχει ταυτισει την παρουσια του στα νερα μας με την ομορφη, αγρια και ιδιαιτερη γραμμη της Κασου-Καρπαθου θα εχει την ευκαιρια να ξαναπερασει για περιπου ενα διμηνο απο τα νερα που προσεφερε ισως οσο κανενα αλλο βαπορι. Μπορει και να ειναι η τελευταια φορα που θα το δουν οι ακριτες διοτι λογικα τα επομενα χρονια το Πρεβελης δεν θα κανει τοσο μεγαλη επισκευη επομενως ισως να μη χρειαστει αντικατασταση.

Παλι με πλοιαρχο τον καπεταν Δημητρη Λαδα και πρωτο μηχανικο το μαστρο Μανωλη Παρακατσελακη επιστρεφει λιγο πιο κουρασμενος πια μα παντα πεισματαρης και εργατης των θαλασσων...

Συμφωνα με το προγραμμα και τα νεα ωραρια η ταχυτητα του αναμενεται να κυμαινεται μεταξυ 15-15.4 κομβων. 
Επομενως η διαρκεια ταξιδιου απο Πειραια για Πηγαδια Καρπαθου αυξανεται κατα 2 ωρες και 20 λεπτα στο κοντοταξιδο δρομολογιο και κατα 2 ωρες και 35 λεπτα στο μακρυταξιδο δρομολογιο. 
Δηλαδη το κοντοταξιδο απο 17 ωρες και 40 λεπτα γινεται 20 ωρες και το μακρυταξιδο απο 24 ωρες και 30 λεπτα γινεται 27 ωρες και 5 λεπτα.

Καλη αρχη, καλα ταξιδια, οι αναμνησεις ολων ειναι σιγουρα πολλες...

----------


## Ilias 92

Ε! Ε! ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ!!!
Το περιμένω πως και πως, αν δεν ημουν υποχρεωμένος να ψηφίσω, δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μην πάω Καρπαθο.
Κριμα που δεν το ήξερα να κατέβω από Πειραιά με αυτο εχτές.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σταματημενος στο Ηρακλειο εδω και σχεδον 3 ωρες.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Σταματημενος στο Ηρακλειο εδω και σχεδον 3 ωρες.


Τώρα ξεκίνησε και έφυγε από τις 14.25 μ.μ που πέρασε τα φανάρια του λιμανιού του Ηρακλείου. Γιατί άραγε τόση καθυστέρηση????

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μετα απο τις χαμηλες ταχυτητες μεχρι το Ηρακλειο και την πολυωρη παραμονη στο τελευταιο, πλεον παραπλεει τη Βορεια Κρητη με 16.3-16.4.

Σουζα ο ποιητης μπας και μαζεψει κατι απο την καθυστερηση. 

Με το καλο η αφιξη στα "ιερα" νερα σε λιγες ωρες.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το ξερω το εχω παρακανει, αλλα δεν αντεξα, ζητω την κατανοηση σας...

Μπορει το ταξιδι να ξεκινησε χθες και "σπιτι" του βαπορα να ειναι ολη η γραμμη, ομως το πιο αγαπημενο "δωματιο" του "σπιτιου" ειναι το Καρπαθιο Πελαγος... Πριν περιπου 40 λεπτα παραλλαξε τον ξακουστο Καβο Σιδερο και ξεχυθηκε στο Καρπαθιο μετα απο 5.5 περιπου χρονια, μεγαλη στιγμη... 

Ενας φιλος ηρθε αποψε απο τα παλια και μαλιστα με κεφια... Ταξιδευει κοντα στους ή και πανω απο τους 16 κομβους...

Kornaros_16.3_knots_Karpathio_24_1_2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Τώρα ξεκίνησε και έφυγε από τις 14.25 μ.μ που πέρασε τα φανάρια του λιμανιού του Ηρακλείου. Γιατί άραγε τόση καθυστέρηση????


Και η απάντηση στο ερώτημα μου ήλθε από το ΥΝΑ και σας την παραθέτω. 
Ενημερώθηκε, μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα, η Λιμενική Αρχή Ηρακλείου για *στρέβλωση νυχιού καταπέλτη* του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ  “ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ” Ν.Α.Ν. 05, με τον κατάπλου του πλοίου στον οικείο λιμένα.
Σύμφωνα με διενεργηθείσα επιθεώρηση του ανωτέρω πλοίου από τοπικό κλιμάκιο επιθεώρησης πλοίων και με υποβληθείσες υπεύθυνες δηλώσεις Πλοιάρχου και Α' Μηχανικού του πλοίου, δεν προέκυψε πρόβλημα στην λειτουργία και τη στεγανότητα του καταπέλτη. 
Κατόπιν των ανωτέρω, το πλοίο συνέχισε κανονικά το προγραμματισμένο του δρομολόγιο με*καθυστέρηση* τεσσάρων ωρών και πενήντα πέντε λεπτών,  με 52 επιβάτες, 17 Φ/Γ, 9 ΙΧ, και 2 Δ/Κ για λιμένες Σητείας–Κάσσου-Κάρπαθου-Χάλκης-Ρόδου–Χάλκης-Διαφάνι- Καρπάθου- Κάσου- Σητείας- Ηρακλείου- Ανάφης -Θήρας Μήλου – Πειραιά, ενώ η διαπιστωθείσα στρέβλωση θα αποκατασταθεί με τον κατάπλου του πλοίου στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 87 15-12-2011.jpg
Εδώ όπως είχε ποζάρει στο φακό μου στα τέλη του 2011.

----------


## Ilias 92

*Έτρεμαν τα χέρια μου απο την συγκίνηση!!*
Το υλικό σε λίγο.
Αν κάποιος θέλει ας μου σε πμ πως μοντάρουμε και ανεβαζουμε βίντεο γιατι δεν το εχω ξανά κάνει.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να πουμε οτι για τις αναγκες της γραμμης μαζι με τον καπεταν Δημητρη Λαδα εχει μπει και δευτερος καπετανιος ο καπεταν Μανωλης Μουτσατσος.

Αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχε κανει και στο Νησος Μυκονος παλαιοτερα.

----------


## nikos4

Ολα αυτά είναι ωραία και το καράβι ήταν ωραίο , αλλά πέρα από όλα αυτά σκεφτείτε και τους επιβάτες οι οποίοι προφανώς από Κάσο ή Κάρπαθο κάνουν ίσαμε 2-3 μέρες να φτάσουν στον Πειραιά.
Ωραίες οι νοσταλγίες όμως η πραγματικότητα λέει ότι το πλοίο αυτό δεν κάνει πλέον για αυτή τη γραμμή , και αν υπάρχει άλλη άποψη ρωτήστε τους επιβάτες....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το πρωτο ταξιδι, στο πηγαινε, ειχε μεγαλη ταλαιπωρια. Απολυτως δεκτο αυτο. Ταξιδευε για αρκετες ωρες με χαμηλοτερη απο την αναμενομενη ταχυτητα στην αρχη του ταξιδιου και καθυστερησε πανω απο δυο ωρες στο Ηρακλειο λογω προβληματος στον καταπελτη.

Απο ενα ταξιδι ομως μη βγαζουμε συμπερασματα για το τι θα γινει ολον τον επομενο καιρο που θα παραμεινει στη γραμμη. Ας δωσουμε χρονο και αν δουμε οτι σχεδον σε καθε δρομολογιο εχει ταλαιπωρια ας βγαλουμε τοτε συμπερασματα.

Με δεδομενη την ωρα που εφυγε χθες απο Καρπαθο, το που βρισκεται τωρα και το γεγονος οτι για παρα πολλες ωρες ταξιδευει με 15.8-16.4 κομβους, δειχνει οτι θα φτασει στον Πειραια μετα απο 27 ωρες, δηλαδη οσο ειναι δηλωμενο απο την εταιρια και θα κανει περιπου 2-2.5 ωρες περισσοτερες απ' οτι κανει το Πρεβελης (24.5-25 ωρες). 

Δε νομιζω οτι για δυο μηνες το Χειμωνα ειναι τοσο μεγαλο δραμα να κανει 2-2.5 ωρες παραπανω, δεδομενου του γεγονοτος οτι μιλαμε για ενα πολυ μεγαλο ταξιδι και επομενως αυτη η αυξηση δεν εχει την ιδια βαρυτητα (ουτε την αισθανεται κανεις ιδια) με το να προστιθοταν σε ενα ταξιδι για Παρο... Ειναι διαφορετικο οι 4.5 ωρες να γινονται 6.5-7 και διαφορετικο οι 24.5-25 να γινονται 26.5-27-27.5 .

Επισης μην ξεχναμε οτι ειδικα το Χειμωνα ο Κορναρος εχει τα πλεονεκτηματα της καλυτερης ευελιξιας στις μανουβρες και βεβαια των stabilizers.

Οποτε ναι, σιγουρα κατι χανουν οι επιβατες με την δρομολογηση του, αλλα πρωτον αυτο που χανουν δεν ειναι τοσο δραματικο και δευτερον εχουν και κατι να κερδισουν... Αυτα με δεδομενο οτι θα τον βλεπουμε στις καλες ταχυτητες που τον βλεπουμε μετα το αρχικο σταδιο του πρωτου ταξιδιου.

Προσθηκη: Τελικα εφτασε απο τα Πηγαδια Καρπαθου στον Πειραια ακριβως σε 27 ωρες και 13 λεπτα.

----------


## Amorgos66

http://www.protothema.gr/greece/arti...o-ton-peiraia/

----------


## speedrunner

Εμ τα 16 που έπιασε στο νέο του δρομολόγιο αυτά τα αποτελέσματα έχουν!!!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο αναμένεται να αποπλεύσει σήμερα στις 3 το μεσημέρι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Έμαθε κανείς τι βλάβη έπαθε στην μεσαία μηχανή;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το βαπορι οταν περασε το στενο Μηλου-Κιμωλου συνεχισε γραμμη για Πειραια, χωρις να παρει πορεια για Μηλο.

Δεν ξερω κατι αλλα υποθετω πως συνεχισε για να μην το πιασει το απαγορευτικο στη Μηλο, μιας και σε λιγες ωρες τα 7-8 θα γινουν 9αρια... Λογικα μετα απο συννενοηση με τους πρακτορες και τις αρχες.

ΥΓ: Μαλλον τα stabilizers της Sperry θα δουλευουν τωρα στο φουλ, ειδικα με τον καιρο μπαντα-δευτεροπρυμα οπως σημερα. Παρακατω με αναλογες συνθηκες και τον καιρο μπαντα-δευτεροπρυμα απο Αντικυθηρα για Κυθηρα...

----------


## Nautilia News

*Επίσχεση εργασίας στο ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ αν δεν καταβληθούν τα δεδουλευμένα*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αν καταλαβα καλα απο τα στιγματα σημερα δεν εγινε η προσεγγιση στην Κασο λογω ισχυρου σοροκου, που ειναι ό,τι χειροτερο για το λιμανι-παγιδα μιας και ειναι ενισχυμενος και καταβατικος απο τα βουνα του νησιου. Ειδικα μετα το κλεισιμο του λιμανιου με την επεκταση του βορειου κυματοθραυστη τα πραγματα εγιναν ακομα χειροτερα.

Επισης βλεπω οτι το βαπορι πηγαινε προς Αναφη αλλα αρκετα πριν φτασει αλλαξε πορεια και μαλλον παει προς Σαντορινη. Η Αναφη ειναι αλλο ενα λιμανι που υποφερει απο το σοροκο, εν προκειμενω οχι μονο λογω ανεμου αλλα και γιατι η θαλασσα μπαινει ζωντανη μεσα. Αυτη τη στιγμη συμφωνα με την προβλεψη εχει πανω απο 3 μετρα κυμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ενημερώθηκε, μεσημβρινές ώρες χθες, η Λιμενική Αρχή* *Θήρας**, από τον Πλοίαρχο του* *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ” Ν.ΑΝ. 07**, το οποίο εκτελούσε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο από Ρόδο - Χάλκη - Διαφάνι - Κάρπαθο - Κάσο - Ανάφη – Θήρα - Μήλο – Πειραιά, ότι κρίνεται* *επισφαλής η**προσέγγιση στο λιμένα της Ανάφης λόγω** τοπικών* *δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών* *και ότι το πλοίο θα συνεχίσει το δρομολόγιό του για λιμένα Θήρας.*
*Επί του πλοίου επρόκειτο να επιβιβαστούν τρεις (03) επιβάτες ενώ δεν υπήρχαν επιβάτες με προορισμό την Ανάφη.
ΠΗΓΗ ΥΝΑ.*

----------


## Christoforou

Καλημέρα σας.
Αν  δεν κάνω λάθος το δρομολόγιο της τρίτης δεν έγινε. Είναι λόγω καιρού η λόγω όχι πληρωμής του πληρώματος ?

----------


## speedrunner

Η ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ ΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ ενημερώνει το επιβατικό κοινό ότι λόγωτων ακραίων δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών που επικρατούν, σήμερα ΤΡΙΤΗ 10/02/2015, τοΕ/Γ-Ο/Γ ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ παραμένει στον λιμένα του Πειραιά.Ως εκ τούτου το δρομολόγιο : ΤΡΙΤΗ 10/02/2015 από Πειραιά (21:00) προς Μήλο – Θήρα –Ανάφη – Κάσο – Κάρπαθο – Διαφάνι – Χάλκη – Ρόδο και η επιστροφή του, παραμένειανεκτέλεστο.Από την ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ, 13/02/2015 το πλοίο θα επανέλθει κανονικά στα εγκεκριμένα τουδρομολόγια.

anek.gr

----------


## karavofanatikos

Έχει διανύσει εκτατοντάδες χιλιάδες ναυτικά μίλια. Ο καταπέλτης του έχει χαϊδέψει σχεδόν όλους τους ντόκους του Αιγαίου. Οι άγκυρές του έχουν φουντάρει σε αμέτρητους βυθούς. Ο λόγος για ένα κατ' εξοχήν βαπόρι της άγονης σε ένα νησί της άγονης. Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος και Φούρνοι Κορσεών!

339.jpg

fourni.com

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Νεκταριε η φωτογραφια ειναι υπεροχη οπως και το κειμενο. Μαλλον εχει ξεπερασει το ενα εκατομμυριο ναυτικα μιλια στη χωρα μας αυτα τα 20 χρονια ή εστω ειναι κοντα σε αυτο.

Συμπληρωνω με δυο χθεσινες φωτογραφιες. 

Η μεγαλη επιστροφη στο πραγματικο του σπιτι και ειδικα στο Καρπαθιο πελαγος, ειδικοτερα στην υπεροχη θαλασσινη διαδρομη Καβο Σιδερο - Κασο - Πηγαδια- Διαφανι. 
Εν προκειμενω παραπλεοντας τις αποτομες πλαγιες και ακτες της βορειας Κασου και μετα απο λιγο γραμμη για προσεγγιση στο Φρυ μεσα σε ενα ομορφο χειμωνιατικο δειλινο...

Αφιερωμενες ειδικα στον φιλο helatros . 

Kornaros_parapleontas_tin_Kaso_15_2_2015.JPG Kornaros_proseggizontas_tin_Kaso_15_2_2015.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> Νεκταριε η φωτογραφια ειναι υπεροχη οπως και το κειμενο. Μαλλον εχει ξεπερασει το ενα εκατομμυριο ναυτικα μιλια στη χωρα μας αυτα τα 20 χρονια ή εστω ειναι κοντα σε αυτο.
> 
> Συμπληρωνω με δυο χθεσινες φωτογραφιες. 
> 
> Η μεγαλη επιστροφη στο πραγματικο του σπιτι και ειδικα στο Καρπαθιο πελαγος, ειδικοτερα στην υπεροχη θαλασσινη διαδρομη Καβο Σιδερο - Κασο - Πηγαδια- Διαφανι. 
> Εν προκειμενω παραπλεοντας τις αποτομες πλαγιες και ακτες της βορειας Κασου και μετα απο λιγο γραμμη για προσεγγιση στο Φρυ μεσα σε ενα ομορφο χειμωνιατικο δειλινο...
> 
> Αφιερωμενες ειδικα στον φιλο helatros . 
> 
> Kornaros_parapleontas_tin_Kaso_15_2_2015.JPG Kornaros_proseggizontas_tin_Kaso_15_2_2015.JPG


Αααααα ωστε το έκανες το ταξίδι? Μπράβο Διονύση !! Θα πρέπει να το ευχαριστήθηκες.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ηταν υπεροχο απο καθε αποψη. Χαρηκα πολυ που το καταφερα και βεβαια ηταν συγκινητικο. 

Η απολαυση του ταξιδιου στην υπεροχη αυτη ακρη της νησιωτικης Ελλαδας ειναι ετσι και αλλιως μεγαλη, οταν ομως συνδιαζεται με την επιστροφη του θρυλου της γραμμης και το πλωριο μπαλκονι του γινεται ακομα μεγαλυτερη. 

Σιγουρα δεν ειναι ο Κορναρος του 2008, κατα βαση απο πλευρας ταχυτητας, αλλα αυτο δεν αρκει για να χαλασει σε καμια περιπτωση την υπεροχη συνταγη του συνδιασμου Κορναρου - Κασοκαρπαθιας. Αξιζε περα για περα.

Παραθετω ενα βιντεο απο μερος της μανουβρας στα Πηγαδια. Για οσους θελουν να τη δουν για πρωτη φορα αλλα κυριως για οσους μεσα απο αυτες τις εικονες θα θυμηθουν τις δικιες τους αφιξεις με τον αρχοντα της αγονης αυτα τα 14 χρονια που εξυπηρετησε τη γραμμη... Φανταζομαι οι αναμνησεις τους θα ειναι πολλες...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Χθες αναχωρησε τελικα παρα το γεγονος οτι η ΕΜΥ εδινε στο Καρπαθιο 8-9 μποφορ ΒΔ-ΒΒΔ τα οποια ισχυουν απο νωρις τα ξημερωματα της Τεταρτης και δειχνει οτι θα συνεχιστουν τουλαχιστον 8αρια εως και το πρωι της Παρασκευης, δηλαδη για πανω απο δυο 24ωρα.

Στο διαστημα Αναφη-Κασο-Πηγαδια-Διαφανι-Χαλκη θα εχει μεγαλους κυματισμους και στο πηγαινε και στο γυρνα για παρα πολλες ωρες. Αυτη τη στιγμη εχει τον καιρο δευτεροπρυμα, απο Αναφη για Κασο, οποτε τα φτερα θα δουλευουν στο φουλ...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Συμφωνα με τα στιγματα δεν προσπαθησε στην Κασο και εκανε μερικες προσπαθειες στα Πηγαδια αλλα μαλλον δεν προσεγγισε ή αν προσεγγισε αναγκαστηκε αμεσως να αναχωρησει πριν ξεφορτωσει. 

Εφυγε κατευθειαν για Ροδο, οχι για Διαφανι οπως ηταν στο προγραμμα, και απο οτι βλεπω παει απο την ανατολικη πλευρα του νησιου.

Να δουμε τωρα τι θα κανουν οι ανθρωποι τα φορτηγα της Κασου και της Καρπαθου. Το αφησαν να φυγει ενω ηξεραν οτι ο καιρος θα ειναι ετσι για πανω απο δυο 24ωρα, οπως αφησαν το Διαγορα πολλες φορες στις τελευταιες κακοκαιριες να αναχωρησει ειτε απο, ειτε για Ροδο...

Γεια σημερα Πεμπτη οχι μονο δεν πεφτει ο καιρος αλλα στο meteo δειχνει οτι το σημαντικο υψος κυματος θα μεγαλωσει απο τα 4.5 μετρα που ηταν σχεδον ολη την Τεταρτη και μεχρι τωρα και θα ξεπερνα τα 5 μετρα απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ. Επισης δεν πεφτει κατω απο 4 μεχρι το βραδυ της Παρασκευης... 

Παρακατω η πορεια του βαποριου και ο καιρος τωρα.


Kornaros_8-9_beaufort_Karpathio_18_2_2015.jpg

Karpathio_ypsos_kymatos_8-9_beaufort_19_2_2015__00_00_utc.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πριν μια ωρα και αφου ειχαν φυγει απο Καρπαθο μελος του πληρωματος ανεβασε στο facebook του τις παρακατω φωτογραφιες με την εξης λεζαντα.

"ΥΠΕΡΑΝΘΡΩΠΕΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΕΣ ΠΡΟΣΔΕΣΗΣ ΜΕ 8ΑΡΙ ΓΕΜΑΤΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟ.."

10428002_1037945679555775_7752967047099433231_n.jpg 10985601_1037945472889129_2090633834388152435_n.jpg 10991255_1037945522889124_2094104574624106942_n.jpg

Τις ανεβαζω για να εχουμε μια εικονα της καταστασης στα λιμανια της αγονης γραμμης...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μετα απο μια δυσκολη νυχτα με πολλα περα-δοθε στη ΝΑ Ροδο, μια μη επιτυχη μισαωρη προσπαθεια προσεγγισης στο λιμανι νωρις το πρωι, επιστροφη πισω στη ΝΑ Ροδο, το βαπορι επεστρεψε και τελικα εδεσε πριν λιγη ωρα στο λιμανι.

Απ'οτι φαινεται εχει πρυμο-παλγιοδετησει με τη δεξια μπαντα οχι στο εμπορικο λιμανι αλλα στο διπλα, μαλλον πρεπει να ειναι το τουριστικο, δεν ξερω καλα τη Ροδο.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αυριο στις 08:00 το πρωι η αναχωρηση απο Ροδο με αντιστοιχη μεταθεση της αναχωρησης απο Πειραια το Σαββατο στις 18:00, δηλαδη ακριβως ενα 24ωρο αργοτερα.

Αυριο το πρωι θα συνεχιζει ο καιρος στα 7-8 μποφορ με δουλεμενη θαλασσα. Δηλαδη παλι θα ειναι δυσκολη η προσεγγιση στα λιμανια της αγονης.

Αναλυτικοτερα στο pdf που επισυναπτω.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τελικα αναχωρησε απο Ροδο στις 12:00, δηλαδη 4 ωρες αργοτερα, εχουν βγαλει και νεο δελτιο.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δεν προσεγγισε ουτε στην επιστροφη στην Κασο, εφυγε απευθειας για Πειραια.

Οσο προστατευοταν απο την Καρπαθο στα διαστηματα απο Διαφανι για Πηγαδια πηγαινε 15+, απο Πηγαδια μεχρι να φτασει στο στενο Κασου-Καρπαθου πηγαινε 16+. 
Με το που βγηκε στο στενο ομως και απο τοτε παει 11-12 κομβους... Εχει πολυ χοντρη θαλασσα ακομα.

Λογικα οι επιβατες της Κασου ισως κατεβηκαν προληπτικα στην Καρπαθο, γιατι ειναι μεσα απο τον Πειραια. Αν ειχε φορτηγα δεν ξερω.

----------


## gpap2006

Αν ταξιδεύει το Κasos princess ή άλλο τοπικό πιστεύω θα πάνε Κάσο το πρωί.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αυτος ο Χειμωνας ηταν πολυ βαρυς.

Απο τοτε που εχει πιασει στην Κασοκαρπαθια εχουν βγει δυο απαγορευτικα (ενα με βοριαδες και ενα με νοτιαδες) και δυο φορες εχει ταξιδεψει με 8-9, στο προηγουμενο δρομολογιο με ΒΒΔ ανεμους, σε αυτο με ΝΑ.

Μαλιστα ολοι οι καιροι εχουν διαρκεια, ο προηγουμενος τελικα κρατησε 3 μερες και ο τωρινος απο χθες το πρωι και θα συνεχισει τουλαχιστον μεχρι το βραδυ.

Απ' οτι ειδα και σε φωτογραφιες στο facebook αραξε στη δυτικη πλευρα του εμπορικου λιμανιου με την πλωρη ακριβως πανω στον καιρο.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εκατσε για αρκετη ωρα στο λιμανι και μαλλον ξεφορτωσε αλλα ισως να μην προλαβε να φορτωσει.

Προς το παρον εχει απαγορευτικο απο Ροδο μεχρι τις 18:00, εχει βγει απο το λιμανι και εχει απαγκιασει μαζι με το Διαγορα λιγο εξω απο τις ακτες της Ιαλυσου.

Συμφωνα με τα κεντρικα της ΑΝΕΚ στον Πειραια ισως καθυστερησει αρκετα η αναχωρηση του. Θα βγει ανακοινωση.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Βγηκε ανακοινωση. 

Αυριο Τριτη στις 08:00 το πρωι θα αναχωρησει απο Ροδο με αφιξη στον Πειραια την Τεταρτη στις 17:25. Αυτα συμφωνα με την παρουσα προγνωση.

Να δουμε αν το βραδινο δρομολογιο της Τριτης απο Πειραια θα γινει την Τεταρτη το βραδυ ή αν θα ακυρωθει. Το λεω γιατι στην επιστροφη αυτου του δρομολογιου δεν εχει διανυκτερευση οποτε αναγκαστικα θα παει μια μερα πισω το δρομολογιο της Παρασκευης που θα πρεπει να γινει το Σαββατο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε πρωινές ώρες σήμερα η Λιμενική Αρχή Καρπάθου, από τον Πλοίαρχο του  Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ''ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ΄΄  Ν. Αγίου Νικολάου 05, το οποίο εκτελούσε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά για Μήλο – Θήρα – Ανάφη – Ηράκλειο – Σητεία – Κάσο – Κάρπαθο – Διαφάνι – Χάλκη -Ρόδο και επιστροφή, ότι κρίνεται επισφαλής η προσέγγιση στο λιμένα Καρπάθου λόγω των δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών που επικράτησαν στην περιοχή και το πλοίο πρόκειται να συνεχίσει για τον επόμενο λιμένα.
Στη συνέχεια κατά τον κατάπλου του πλοίου στη Ρόδο  προερχόμενο από λιμένα Χάλκης και αφού αποβίβασε ασφαλώς μόνο τους επιβάτες, λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών, αναχώρησε για ασφαλές αγκυροβόλιο στον όρμο Ιαλυσού μέχρι βελτίωσης αυτών. 
ΠΗΓΗ. ΥΝΑ.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Στο συστημα τον εχει το Σαββατο παλι για Κυθηρα. Εχει βγει επισημη ανακοινωση, ενω για Κασοκαρπαθια δε φαινεται κανενα δρομολογιο.

Ειχα ακουσει οτι η ΑΝΕΚ εχει την Κασοκαρπαθια μεχρι τελη Φεβρουαριου, αν δεν εχει ανανεωθει η συμβαση τοτε μαλλον γι' αυτο σταματαει. Το σιγουρο παντως ειναι οτι το Πρεβελης δεν ειναι ετοιμο οποτε αν δοθει συντομα η γραμμη στην ΑΝΕΚ θα επιστρεψει ο Κορναρος, αν δοθει αλλου ισως να ειναι και το τελευταιο δρομολογιο στα ενδοξα νερα...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Με ΝΝΔ ανεμους 40 κομβων, στο μεταιχμιο μεταξυ 8 και 9 μποφορ, πριν 2.5 χρονια. Μανουβρα στον πολυ ομορφο, γραφικο και μικρο, Ποταμο των Αντικυθηρων.

Αξιζει πραγματικα να δειτε τις λεπτομερειες και τα υψηλα επιπεδα αδρεναλινης σε μια τοσο δυσκολη μανουβρα. Αριστερη στροφη επ'αγκυρα στην εισοδο του μικρου κολπισκου (πιο εξω σε σχεση με τις μερες μπουνατσας), βιραρισμα της αγκυρας μεχρι πανω, αναποδα για αρκετα μετρα και παλι φουντο.

Μια απο τις πολλες αναλογες που εχουν κανει πλοιαρχος και βαπορι εδω και σχεδον 12 χρονια που ειναι διδυμο στα λιμανια της αγονης γραμμης...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παροτι ειχε ακουστει οτι θα κανει το κοντοταξιδο δρομολογιο χωρις Κρητη τελικα θα κανει το μακρυταξιδο, μονο με Σητεια και χωρις τη Μηλο, σημερα στις 18:00 απο Πειραια.

Αναλυτικα: Πειραιά- Θήρα – Ανάφη- Σητεία- Κάσο  – Κάρπαθο - Διαφάνι- Χάλκη-Ρόδο.

Στην προκυρηξη το μακρυταξιδο δρομολογιο ειχε υποχρεωτικη τη Σητεια (οχι το Ηρακλειο) σε συνεχεια δρομολογιων Πειραια-Μηλου. Φαινεται συμφωνησαν σε ενα ενδιαμεσο, το οποιο δεν θα εχει τη Μηλο μεσα.

Οποτε χωρις τη Μηλο και χωρις το Ηρακλειο, το οποιο σε συνδιασμο με την Αναφη προσθετει πολλα ν.μ., η διαδρομη ειναι συντομοτερη κατα 63 ν.μ. ενα γλιτωνει και τις παραμονες στα λιμανια, εν μερει βεβαια γιατι θα αυξηθει λιγο η παραμονη στη Σητεια.

Ενδεικτικα το Πειραιας-Καρπαθος απο 27 και κατι ωρες γινεται 21 και κατι.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Λογω αναγκης για αμεση εξυπηρετηση αυτο το δρομολογιο θα γινει σημερα Παρασκευη αλλα ολα τα επομενα θα γινονται Τριτη στις 21:00 απο Πειραια. Δρομολογια εχουν περαστει μεχρι και την Τριτη 24/3.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Όπως μας είχε πει ο Διονύσης το πλοίο τις επόμενες ημέρες πρόκειται να εξυπηρετεί και την άγονη Κυθήρων και την άγονη ΚασοΚαρπαθίας!! 

Ενδεικτικά το πρόγραμμα που θα ακολουθεί το πλοίο τις επόμενες εβδομάδες:

Δευτέρα: Πειραιάς (16:00) - Κύθηρα - Αντικύθηρα - Κίσσαμος

Τρίτη: Κίσσαμος (06:00) - Αντικύθηρα - Κύθηρα - Πειραιάς

Τρίτη: Πειραιάς (21:00) - Σαντορίνη - Ανάφη - Σητεία - Κάσος - Κάρπαθος - Διαφάνι - Χάλκη - Ρόδος

Πέμπτη: Ρόδος (07:00) - Χάλκη - Διαφάνι - Κάρπαθος - Κάσος - Σητεία - Ανάφη - Σαντορίνη - Πειραιάς

Παρασκευή: Πειραιάς (18:00) - Κύθηρα - Κίσσαμος

Σάββατο: Κίσσαμος (09:20) - Αντικύθηρα - Κύθηρα - Γύθειο

Σάββατο: Γύθειο (17:30) - Κύθηρα - Αντικύθηρα - Κίσσαμος 

Κυριακή: Κίσσαμος (18:00) - Κύθηρα - Πειραιάς

----------


## gpap2006

Άρα δεν θα ξαναδέσει ο ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ όπως είχε ακουστεί για 16-29/3.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Όπως μας είχε πει ο Διονύσης το πλοίο τις επόμενες ημέρες πρόκειται να εξυπηρετεί και την άγονη Κυθήρων και την άγονη ΚασοΚαρπαθίας!! 
> 
> Ενδεικτικά το πρόγραμμα που θα ακολουθεί το πλοίο τις επόμενες εβδομάδες:
> 
> Δευτέρα: Πειραιάς (16:00) - Κύθηρα - Αντικύθηρα - Κίσσαμος
> 
> Τρίτη: Κίσσαμος (06:00) - Αντικύθηρα - Κύθηρα - Πειραιάς
> 
> Τρίτη: Πειραιάς (21:00) - Σαντορίνη - Ανάφη - Σητεία - Κάσος - Κάρπαθος - Διαφάνι - Χάλκη - Ρόδος
> ...


Ο γεροντας της αγονης, παροτι κουρασμενος, παροτι αδικημενος σφοδρα απο την ΑΝΕΚ, ξελασπωνει ακομα και τωρα. Σεβασμος στο σκαρι, και σε ολο το πληρωμα του... Οι επομενες τρεις εβδομαδες θα ειναι παρα πολυ κουραστικες...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Επισης ειναι μεγαλο κριμα να απαξιωνεται το βαπορι με ασχημο τροπο απο  νησια στα οποια εδωσε τα παντα επι 14 χρονια... Στην ανακοινωση του  Δημου Κασου βλεπουμε να γραφεται αυτο:

"7.- Να γίνει δημοσιοποίηση του θέματος, με επιφύλαξη για τις επόμενες  κινητοποιήσεις, σε περίπτωση που παραμείνει το Ο/Γ ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ  στην γραμμή."

Περα απο αυτο που ειναι επισημο εχω ακουσει πολλα  και πληρως μηδενιστικα και απαξιωτικα σχολια και ειλικρινα ειναι μεγαλο  κριμα αλλα και αχαριστια.

Ειναι απολυτα λογικο να υπαρχουν  παραπονα για την ταχυτητα του. Δεν ειναι ο Κορναρος που μεχρι και το  2011 πηγαινε 17.5+ ανετα. Ειναι απολυτα λογικο να υπαρχουν παραπονα για  το οτι δεν εχει γινει ανανεωση στο ξενοδοχειακο με νεα υφασματα και  μοκετες.

Αλλα απο τα παραπονα μεχρι το μηδενισμο υπαρχει διαφορα.  Ακουσα το σαπιοκαραβο, ο σκυλοπνιχτης, που κανει 32 ωρες να ερθει Κασο  (πραγμα που εγινε μονο οταν εσπασε νυχι του καταπελτη στο Ηραλκειο απο  ατυχια), που εκανε 15 μερες να πιασει λιμανι (εκανε 7 μερες γιατι στην  πολυ μεγαλη κακοκαιρια που το αφησαν να φυγει απο Πειραια ενω ηξεραν οτι  θα χαλαει ο θεος τον κοσμο, δεν επιασε δυο φορες), που βρωμαει  ολοκληρο...

Αλλο λογικα παραπονα που να δειχνουν ομως ενα σεβασμο  στην προσφορα και στην αξια ενος αυθεντικου θαλασσοβαπορου που εδωσε τα  παντα τοσα χρονια και αλλο λασπη, απαξιωση, επιλεκτικη μνημη ή ακομα και  ψεματα. Ελπιζω βεβαια οτι δεν ειναι ολοι ετσι αλλα δυστυχως ειναι  αρκετοι...

----------


## gpap2006

Δεν έχω γνώμη για το σε τί κατάσταση είναι ο ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ τα τελευταία χρόνια αλλά οι κάτοικοι από τη στιγμή που για 6 χρόνια έχουν το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ είναι λογικό να αντιδρούν αν φύγει για να πάει ο ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ μόνιμος (και περαν της 31/3 δηλαδή). Θα είναι υποβάθμιση και πισωγύρισμα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οι αντιδρασεις που περιεγραψα ηταν μονο και μονο για την προσωρινη επαναφορα του Κορναρου, οχι για την προοπτικη να μεινει μονιμα με αυτες τις ταχυτητες, που δεν υπαρχει καν κατα τη γνωμη μου.

Αν θες την αποψη μου ο Κορναρος ειναι πιο ταιριαστο πλοιο για τη γραμμη σχεδον σε ολα τα απαιτουμενα, ενω τεχνολογικα ειναι ισαξιος ή και ανωτερος του Πρεβελης και δεν το λεω εγω το λενε ανθρωποι του μηχανοστασιου που εχουν κανει και στα δυο. Δηλαδη ειναι καλυτερη βαση ως βαπορι για την Κασοκαρπαθια υπο την προυποθεση οτι θα ειχαν πεσει μερικα φραγκα απο τη μαμα ΑΝΕΚ.

Το Πρεβελης αυτη τη στιγμη εχει καλυτερη ταχυτητα και πιο προσεγμενο ξενοδοχειακο. Αν η ΑΝΕΚ ειχε επενδυσει δυο φραγκα στον Κορναρο ωστε να μπορει να ταξιδευει με 17.5-18 κομβους, οπως μπορουσε μεχρι και το 2011, και αν ειχε κανει μια ανανεωση σε υφασματα, μοκετες και γενικοτερα επιλεγμενες επεμβασεις στο ξενοδοχειακο για να φαινεται και να ειναι πιο φρεσκο ο Κορναρος θα ηταν ιδανικος. Γιατι ειναι βαπορι με τρεις μηχανες, με καλυτερη μανουβρα, με πιο λογικες διαστασεις για τα λιμανια αυτα, με σαφως καλυτερο ταξιδεμα στους χοντρους καιρους ενω για το μεγεθος του εχει πολλους και λειτουργικους χωρους που ειναι ιδιαιτερα ανετοι για τον επιβατη (ασχετα αν υπαρχουν φθορες). Το καλοκαιρι και λογω απαιτησεων στο γκαραζ θα επρεπε να μπαινει το Πρεβελης αλλα για ολο τον υπολοιπο χρονο ενας φρεσκαρισμενος Κορναρος θα ηταν πιο ιδανικος

Επειδη με τα αν ομως δεν γινεται δουλεια απολυτα δεκτο οτι το Πρεβελης αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι μια πιο καλη επιλογη γιατι ειναι πιο φρεσκο και πιο γρηγορο. 

Αυτο ομως δεν πιστευω οτι μπορει να δικαιολογησει την ακροτητα των παραπονων και τον τροπο διατυπωσης τους που ακουσα και διαβασα, ποσο μαλλον οταν μιλαμε για προσωρινη αντικατασταση και για πλοιο που εχει γραψει ιστορια στη γραμμη. Δεν γινεται να ξεχνας ποιο ειναι το βαπορι... 
Οπως ειπα αλλο λογικα παραπονα αλλα με σεβασμο στην αξια και την προσφορα του σκαριου και αλλο πληρης μηδενισμος, επιλεκτικες παρατηρησεις, ψευδεις δηλωσεις για 15 μερες χωρις προσεγγιση και μαλιστα χωρις καν να λαμβανεται υποψη η ακροτητα των καιρικων συνθηκων εκεινων των ημερων... Ελπιζω, γιατι ειδα καποιες σχετικα νορμαλ τοποθετησεις που εκαναν παραπονα αλλα οχι μηδενιστικα, οτι δεν ειναι ολοι ετσι.

----------


## renetoes

> Επισης ειναι μεγαλο κριμα να απαξιωνεται το βαπορι με ασχημο τροπο απο  νησια στα οποια εδωσε τα παντα επι 14 χρονια... Στην ανακοινωση του  Δημου Κασου βλεπουμε να γραφεται αυτο:
> 
> "7.- Να γίνει δημοσιοποίηση του θέματος, με επιφύλαξη για τις επόμενες  κινητοποιήσεις, σε περίπτωση που παραμείνει το Ο/Γ ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ  στην γραμμή."
> 
> Περα απο αυτο που ειναι επισημο εχω ακουσει πολλα  και πληρως μηδενιστικα και απαξιωτικα σχολια και ειλικρινα ειναι μεγαλο  κριμα αλλα και αχαριστια.
> 
> Ειναι απολυτα λογικο να υπαρχουν  παραπονα για την ταχυτητα του. Δεν ειναι ο Κορναρος που μεχρι και το  2011 πηγαινε 17.5+ ανετα. Ειναι απολυτα λογικο να υπαρχουν παραπονα για  το οτι δεν εχει γινει ανανεωση στο ξενοδοχειακο με νεα υφασματα και  μοκετε
> 
> Αλλα απο τα παραπονα μεχρι το μηδενισμο υπαρχει διαφορα.  Ακουσα το σαπιοκαραβο, ο σκυλοπνιχτης, που κανει 32 ωρες να ερθει Κασο  (πραγμα που εγινε μονο οταν εσπασε νυχι του καταπελτη στο Ηραλκειο απο  ατυχια), που εκανε 15 μερες να πιασει λιμανι (εκανε 7 μερες γιατι στην  πολυ μεγαλη κακοκαιρια που το αφησαν να φυγει απο Πειραια ενω ηξεραν οτι  θα χαλαει ο θεος τον κοσμο, δεν επιασε δυο φορες), που βρωμαει  ολοκληρο...
> ...


ΦΟΒΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΥΕΡΓΕΤΗΘΕΝΤΕΣ, έλεγαν οι αρχαίοι...

Όταν στην Κάσο έδιναν στη νέα προβλήτα το όνομα του πλοιάρχου Μανώλη Φραγκιαδάκη, όλα ήταν καλά. Τώρα δεν τους αρέσει το πλοίο Β. Κορνάρος...

Λες και ο Μ. Φραγκιαδάκης πήγαινε και έδενε εκεί με το κότερό του, όχι με τα Β. Κορναρος και Ιεράπετρα.

Αυτοί είμαστε, δυστυχώς!

----------


## gpap2006

Εκτός από τα καράβια, σεβασμό δικαιούνται και οι μόνιμοι κάτοικοι των ακριτικών νησιών που η Πολιτεία τους έχεις χεσμ...!Δε γίνεται Κάσος, Κάρπαθος να εξυπηρετούνται με ενα δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα. Εκτός αν τιμωρούνται για το εκλογικό αποτέλεσμα που έδωσαν πριν μερικές εβδομάδες..... :Confusion:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μα gpap2006 ποιος ειπε οτι δεν αξιζουν σεβασμο τα ακριτικα νησια και οι κατοικοι τους; Που υπονοηθηκε αυτο και δεν το καταλαβα; Εχω περασει τοσες φορες απο αυτα τα υπεροχα νησια και αυτα τα θρυλικα νερα, αν ειναι δυνατον να πιστευω οτι τους αξιζει ενα δρομολογιο.

Βεβαιως και ενα δρομολογιο την εβδομαδα ειναι πολυ λιγο, πανω ομως μιλησα για μηδενισμο και πληρη απαξιωση σε ενα βαπορι που εχει δοσει τα παντα γι'αυτα τα νησια. Επισης αυτη η απαξιωση και ο μηδενισμος εγινε πριν τα δρομολογια μειωθουν σε ενα, οταν ακομα ηταν δυο. Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως μπλεκεις το ευλογο παραπονο για το ενα δρομολογιο με το μηδενισμο που περιγραφω εγω. 

Ποσες φορες πρεπει να γραψω οτι παραπονα για την ταχυτητα και τις φθορες στο ξενοδοχειακο ειναι ευλογα, αναμενομενα και δικαιλογημενα, αλλα οχι η πληρης απορριψη, οι ακραιες αποψεις, ο μηδενισμος, η λασπη ακομα και οι ανακριβειες...

Τα δρομολογια ξαναλεω μειωθηκαν μετα απο τα παραπανω...

Αξιζει ολη αυτη την απαξιωση ενα βαπορι που το ηξεραν τοσα χρονια, που εχει προεγγισει στα λιμανια τους με τους πιο δυσκολους καιρους, που εχει πλευσει με εξαιρετικο ταξιδεμα στο Καρπαθιο σε απιστευτες κακοκαιριες, που ταξιδευε με αξιοπρεπεστατες ταχυτητες γενικα και εχει κανει Καρπαθο-Ροδο με 20 κομβους ακατεβατους για ασθενη, που εχουν γεννηθει μωρα μεσα του, που ακομα (ευτυχως) αρκετοι θυμουνται τις απιστευτες αεροπορικες του που με το διπλο ποδοστηριο ειναι σαν κρεβατι, που ακομα και τωρα οι χωροι του αν και φθαρμενοι ειναι ιδιαιτερα ανετοι και ανθρωποκεντρικοι; 

Μια λογικη θεση και αποψη για μενα θα ηταν σε αυτο το υφος: 
"Τον Κορναρο τον ξερουμε, τον αγαπαμε, εχουμε περασει παρα πολλα μαζι του, μας εχει εξυπηρετησει στο παρελθον, δεν τον ξεχναμε ουτε τον ιδιο ουτε αυτα που εχει πρσφερει... Αλλα πλεον οπως τον εχει καταντησει η ΑΝΕΚ να πηγαινει δυσκολα πανω απο 15 κομβους και χωρις να τον εχει ανανεωσει σε σημεια που πρεπει δεν κανει για τη γραμμη μας γιατι δεν ειναι αυτος που ξεραμε και αυξανει τις ωρες ταξιδιου. Παρ'ολα αυτα ειναι μια καλη ευκαιρια να τον αποχαιρετησουμε και να τον ξαναδουμε."

Μια τετοια θεση για μενα θα ηταν λογικη και αποδεκτη γιατι θα παρουσιαζε τα προβληματα χωρις να μηδενιζει τα παντα, να ξεχνα και να λησμονει... Πανω κατω ακουστηκε απο καποιους και ευτυχως που υπαρχουν και αυτοι, αλλα δυστυχως υπαρχει και μεγαλη μεριδα που κανει το αλλο.

----------


## gpap2006

Captain_Nionios οι μόνιμοι κάτοικοι έχουν άλλες αγωνίες από τους δικούς μας καραβολατρικούς συναισθηματισμούς με τα βαπόρια. Τα αγαπούν μεν αλλά προέχουν θέματα που οι κάτοικοι της Αθήνας τα θεωρούμε αυτονόητα όπως η ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη. Ο ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ λόγω ταχύτητας είναι πλέον ακατάλληλος για αξιοπρεπή εξυπηρέτηση τόσο λογκάδας γραμμής. Αλλά έστω το βάζουν για λίγες εβδομάδες. Μια φορά την εβδομάδα πώς θα εφοδιαστούν τα νησιά?Τα Κύθηρα από την προσεχή Πέμπτη 12/3 θα έχουν το ΠΟΡΦΥΡΟΥΣΑ. Δε χάθηκε ο κόσμος αν για 20 μέρες μείνουν μόνο με αυτό (που είναι αποκλειστικά δικό τους με καθημερινή σύνδεση με Νεάπολη) και τις Παρασκευές γινόταν το δρομολόγιο Κορνάρου για Κασοκαρπαθία. Ή έστω να κατεβαίνει ο Κορνάρος Κύθηρα μόνο τις Δευτέρες με επιστροφή νωρίς την Τρίτη. Αυτά περί σαπιοκάραβου είναι όντως ανακρίβειες αλλά προέχει να καταλάβει κυρίως το Υπουργείο πως το πλοίο είναι το παν για τις νησιωτικές κοινωνίες και όταν στερούνται του δικαιώματος για αξιοπρεπή τακτική συγκοινωνία, αισθάνονται πολίτες β κατηγορίας και λένε μια κουβέντα παραπάνω. Η ουσία είναι πως είναι βάσιμες οι διαμαρτυρίες τους.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε gpap2006 στα βασικα δε νομιζω οτι διαφωνουμε αλλα παμε παλι.

Αρχικα δε θεωρω οτι η αποψη που θα μου φαινοταν λογικο να ακουγα-διαβαζα, την οποια διατυπωσα παραπανω, εχει να κανει με καραβολατρικο συναισθηματισμο. 
Θεωρω οτι μια τετοια αποψη μπορεις να την ακουσεις απο τον οποιονδηποτε, ειδικα απο το νησιωτη ενος τοσο απομακρυσμενου νησιου για το οποιο το βαπορι ειναι κατι πολυ πιο σημαντικο και ακριβως λογω των δυσκολιων της γραμμης μπορει να δεθει περισσοτερο μαζι του. Οχι καραβολατρικα, απλα σα μεσο επικοινωνιας με τον υπολοιπο κοσμο. Αλλωστε σου λεω οτι διαβασα μερικες παρομοιες αποψεις απο μη καραβολατρες, ευτυχως.

Θεωρω οτι εχουμε δυο σκελη τα οποια συζηταμε λανθασμενα σαν να ειναι ενα.

Πρωτο ειναι η εντονη απαξιωση του βαποριου, πριν τα δρομολογια γινουν απο δυο, ενα.
Δευτερο ειναι το προβλημα του ενος δρομολογιου που μολις ανεκυψε.

Για το πρωτο ειπα ξεκαθαρα οτι τα παραπονα ειναι απολυτως δεκτα οσον αφορα την παρουσα ταχυτητα και τη μη ανανεωση υλικων του ξενοχοδειακου. Ο τροπος διατυπωσης τους ομως, το υφος τους και η παντελης ελλειψη μνημης ειναι σκετη απογοητευση και ξαναλεω δεν εχουν να κανουν με τη δικια μας καραβολατρικη οπτικη. Δειχνει μια γενικοτερη ταση για μηδενισμο και απαξιωση στην καθημερινη ζωη...

Για το δευτερο οι διαμαρτυριες ειναι πολυ λογικες, αλλα δεν εχει καμια σχεση το βαπορι με αυτες. Διαγωνισμος εγινε, κανεις δε δηλωσε πλην της ΛΑΝΕ η οποια το εκανε μονο για ενα δρομολογιο. Φανταζομαι πως αυτο εγινε λογω των προβληματων στο Αγιος Γεωργιος οποτε επρεπε να γινει εξυπηρετηση και των δυο γραμμων απο ενα πλοιο. Για λογους που δεν ξερω επιλεχθηκε να εξυπηρετηθουν πληρως τα Κυθηρα και να κοπει το ενα δρομολογιο της Κασοκαρπαθιας. Θα μπορουσε να κανει μονο το δρομολογιο της Δευτερας για Κυθηρα-Αντικυθηρα-Κισσαμο με αμεση επιστροφη και να μεινει χρονος για δυο δρομολογια στην Κασοκαρπαθια, συμφωνοι, αλλα αυτα ας συμφωνηθουν μεταξυ υπουργειου-εταιριας- θεσμων των Κυθηρων- θεσμων Κασου-Καρπαθου.

Ελπιζω να εγινε κατανοητο οτι η διαφωνια μου δεν εστιαζεται στα τα ιδια τα παραπονα για το βαπορι αλλα στην εκταση τους, στον τροπο τους και στην ελλειψη μνημης οπως ειπα.

----------


## gpap2006

Όντως ουσιαστικά δε διαφωνούμε Captain_Nionios. Στο μεταξύ ξεκίνησαν τα εξώδικα από το Τσιρίγο.

----------


## thanos75

Δυστυχώς όταν προσπαθείς να "χωρέσεις 2 καρπούζια κάτω από την ίδια μασχάλη" είναι λογικό να προκαλούνται αντιδράσεις ένθεν και ένθεν.  Και πόσο μάλλον όταν το σώμα που καλείται να επωμιστεί τη μεταφορά των 2 καρπουζιών δεν διάγει και την πρώτη του νιότη :Distrust: .  Σε αυτή την περίπτωση κάποια πράγματα θα ξεφύγουν με αποτέλεσμα να ακουστούν δυστυχώς και ακραίοι χαρακτηρισμοί.  Σε κάθε περίπτωση - και δεδομένων και των προβλημάτων που υπάρχουν στο ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ- πρέπει να βρεθεί άμεση λύση για τη γραμμή της Κασοκαρπαθίας και να ξαναφανεί ο ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ ή έστω κάποιο άλλο πλοίο της ΑΝΕΚ σύντομα, ώστε να αποδεσμευτεί ο ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ και να έχει μόνο την άγονη Κυθήρων.

----------


## Amorgos66

http://web.anek.gr/anek_prod/pdf/pub...20150316el.pdf

----------


## alekoskit

Δεν έχει πάτο η ιστορία...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το βαπορι εφτασε νωριτερα απο το προγραμματισμενο στον Πειραια και μεχρι να φτασει πηγαινε με υψηλοτερες ταχυτητες απο τις απαιτουμενες... 

Ειναι οντως βλαβη ή μηπως η ΑΝΕΚ εχει τοσο μεγαλα προβληματα που παιζει τιποτα με τα πετρελαια και τον ανεφοδιασμο; 

Εδω ολοκηρο Champion ειναι ακομα στην Πατρα λογω χρεων... Καταντια...

----------


## alekoskit

Κάποιος καχύποπτος θα σκεφτόταν, ότι με το 8άρι που προέβλεπαν για Τρίτη ξημερώματα, υπήρχε κίνδυνος το πλοίο να "κολλήσει πουθενά στη Κίσαμο και να μην μπορέσει να κάνει και την ΚασοΚαρπαθία. Αλλά -ευτυχώς- ήρθε η "βλάβη" και κράτησε το πλοίο στο Πειραιά, οπότε σήμερα η "βλάβη αποκαταστάθηκε" και αναχώρησε κανονικά... Τελικά η θεία πρόνοια φροντίζει για όλα!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σημερινο ρεμετζο του βαποριου στο εσωτερικο του λιμανιου των Πηγαδιων με μπολικο αερα. Δεν εχω ξανακουσει κατι τετοιο, ουτε εχω δει βεβαια, ισως και να εχει γινει ξανα αλλα σιγουρα ειναι σπανια περιπτωση.

Ενα απο τα, μαλλον, τελευταια του ρεμετζα σε αυτα τα νερα, εμμελε να ειναι ιδιαιτερο, ομορφο και μια μικρη περιληψη της προσφορας του τοσα χρονια.

Οι εντολες του καπεταν Δημητρη ακουγονται απο το μεγαφωνο μεχρι τη στερια.

Ενα βιντεο του κυριου Μιχαλη Πρωτογερακη, το ανεβασε σε ομαδα για την Καρπαθο στο facebook και μου εδωσε την αδεια να το ανεβασω στο youtube,τον ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Apostolos

Η συζήτηση για την προσάραξη του Κορνάρου στην Κάσο έχει μεταφερθεί εδώ

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το βαπορι εβγαινε απο τη Ροδο περιπου στις 22:17.

Το καλο ειναι οτι παει με 15 κομβους. Αυτη τη στιγμη βρισκεται νοτιως της Συμης που συνηθως εχει ευννοικο ρευμα με δυτικη κατευθυνση και ειναι και αδειο, ομως δεν μπορει παρα να ειναι καλη ενδειξη το γεγονος οτι παει με την παρουσα υπηρεσιακη του. Σκυλος μαυρος για αλλη μια φορα...

Αν εχει μια μεση ταχυτητα 14.5 κομβων αυριο περιπου στις 16:30 (λογω αλλαγης ωρας) θα ειναι στον Πειραια.

----------


## leo85

Μόλις έφτασε το καράβι στον Πειραιά στην Ε1.

----------


## ιθακη

Σωστά, κατά τις 16:00 περνούσε τα φανάρια του Πειραιά, κενός επιβατών, με κατεύθυνση την θέση 20-25.

IMG_0283.JPG IMG_0285.JPG IMG_0290.JPG IMG_0294.JPG IMG_0300.JPG 

Αφιερωμένες στον καλό μου φίλο captain Nionios, που του έχει αδυναμία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξέρουμε σε πια δεξαμενή θα μπει .....και πότε!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο είναι ήδη στη μεγάλη του Περάματος.

----------


## ιθακη

πάλι καλά...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο θα παραμείνει στην μεγάλη πλωτή του Περάματος μέχρι και την ερχόμενη Τετάρτη. 

Μασάει ρε ο Δανός;;;  :Fat:

----------


## Christoforou

Από το  "verena.gr"
-----  Σύμφωνα με τη διαβεβαίωση της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας το πλοίο θα έχει  ολοκληρώσει τις διαδικασίες επισκευής του την Παρασκευή 03-04-2015 και  θα πραγματοποιήσει το δρομολόγιο του Σαββάτου 04-04-2015 κανονικά.-------

----------


## pantelis2009

Φωτογραφημένο σήμερα (όσο μπορεί να φανεί) από την παραλία κοντά στο σπίτι μου στη Σαλαμίνα, τη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος που βρίσκεται.

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 140 01-04-2015.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα αυριο θα πεσει απο τη δεξαμενη. Ομως ακομα και να ειναι ετοιμο απ'οτι ακουσα το υπουργειο δεν εχει υπογραψει τη συντομη επεκταση της συμβασης, οποτε αν δεν γινει κατι αμεσα ειναι αγνωστο το ποτε θα  κατεβει Κασοκαρπαθια.

Σε φωτογραφιες στο f/b ειδα οτι με την ευκαιρια εχουν κανει υδροβολη, και εβαψαν τη γαστρα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Επιβλητικος και σχεδον ετοιμος, σημερα στο Περαμα. Παραδοσιακη γαστραρα 39 ετων. 

Kornaros_deksameni_Perama_3_4_2015.jpg Kornaros_deksameni_Perama_3_4_2015_2.jpg

----------


## Christoforou

Captain_Nionios, μπορώ να βάλω τις φωτογραφίες του Κορνάρος στο F/B ?

----------


## Ilias 92

Πολυ ευχάριστο το θέαμα Διονύση.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Captain_Nionios, μπορώ να βάλω τις φωτογραφίες του Κορνάρος στο F/B ?


Αν ειναι να τις βαλετε σε ομαδα που αφορα τα δυο νησια (Κασο-Καρπαθο), επειδη ειναι λιγο τεταμενο το κλιμα καλυτερα οχι. Αν ειναι για αλλου βεβαιως και μπορειτε.

----------


## dionisos

Αυριο στις 17.00 επαναρχιζει τα δρομολογια το πλοιο

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Και τρεις πρυμιες.

Μια παρατηρηση, τα πτερυγια των προπελων παιρνουν αυτη τη γωνια ωστε οταν η εκαστοτε μηχανη ειναι σβηστη και η αντιστοιχη προπελα ανενεργη να εχουν τη μικροτερη δυνατη αντισταση αν το βαπορι κινειται...

Kornaros_deksameni_Perama_3_4_2015_3.jpg Kornaros_deksameni_Perama_3_4_2015_4.jpg Kornaros_deksameni_Perama_3_4_2015_5.jpg

----------


## redhell

> Επιβλητικος και σχεδον ετοιμος, σημερα στο Περαμα. Παραδοσιακη γαστραρα 39 ετων. 
> 
> Kornaros_deksameni_Perama_3_4_2015.jpg Kornaros_deksameni_Perama_3_4_2015_2.jpg


Βλέποντας την δεύτερη φωτό είναι σαν να έχει πηδάλιο στην πλώρη που από τα πολλά βαψίματα έχει 'γίνει ένα' με την γάστρα...
Ιδέα μου είναι ή παίζει ως σενάριο ?

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή την ώρα βγαίνει από τη δεξαμενή.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Βλέποντας την δεύτερη φωτό είναι σαν να έχει πηδάλιο στην πλώρη που από τα πολλά βαψίματα έχει 'γίνει ένα' με την γάστρα...
> Ιδέα μου είναι ή παίζει ως σενάριο ?


Εχει πηδαλιο στην πλωρη αλλα το εχουν σφραγισει απο τοτε που ηρθε στην Ελλαδα, δεν ηταν απορροια του βαψιματος.  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## redhell

Σε ευχαριστώ. Δεν θα το σφράγιζαν βέβαια με βαψίματα. Πως φαίνεται εννοούσα. ¶ραγε άμα δούλευε θα βοηθούσε στις μανούβρες στα δύσκολα λιμάνια μας? Ποιος ο σκοπός μιας τέτοιας πηδαλιάρας όταν δέν έχεις προπέλα εκεί να ρίξει ζωντανά πάνω του? (sorry για το offtopic)

----------


## Apostolos

Στα λιμάνια που αρχικά εξυπηρετούσε έπρεπε να γυρίσει απ' έξω και με το ανάποδα να εκτελέσει μεγάλη απόσταση ωσότου να φθάσει στο σημείο πρόσδεσης.Όταν το πλοίο κινείτε με το ανάποδα αδυνατεί να στρέφει εύκολα με τα πρυμιά τιμόνια ακόμα και με την χρήση του bow thruster. Έλικα στην πλώρη απέκτησαν τα μεγαλύτερα πλοία της Towsend Thoresen που ήταν κομπλαρισμένη στο μηχανισμό του bow thruster (δές δεξαμενισμό του Ανθή Μαρίνα πχ). Στην Ελλάδα που είμαστε πολύ μάγκες, ότι χαλάει ή δεν γνωρίζουμε, το σφραγίζουμε και το χαλάμε. Μην ξεχνάμε όμως ότι το Αιγαίοn χρησιμοποιούσε ευρέως το πλωριό τιμόνι με ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα (αφού δεν είχε bow thruster)

----------


## panthiras1

Αν δεν χρειάζεται πολύ καλά έκαναν και την κατάργησαν. Μόνο προβλήματα θα μπορούσε να δημιουργήσει. Αν δεν ήταν καλά ευθυγραμμισμένη με την πλώρη, θα δημιουργούσε προβλήματα στο πλοίο όταν ταξίδευε.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αλλη μια και τελευταια απο το δεξαμενισμο του. Χαιρεσαι να τον χαζευεις...

Kornaros_deksameni_Perama_3_4_2015_7.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ανακοινώθηκαν τα έκτακτα δρομολόγια του πλοίου ενόψει της εορτής του Πάσχα!


Μ.Τρίτη (7/4): Πειραιάς (07:00) - Κύθηρα - Κίσσαμος

Μ.Τρίτη (7/4): Κίσσαμος (20:00) - Κύθηρα - Πειραιάς

Μ.Τετάρτη (8/4): Πειραιάς (14:00) - Σαντορίνη - Ανάφη - Σητεία - Κάσος - Κάρπαθος - Διαφάνι - Χάλκη - Ρόδος

Μ.Πέμπτη (9/4): Ρόδος (20:00) - Χάλκη- Διαφάνι - Κάρπαθος - Κάσος - Σητεία - Ανάφη - Σαντορίνη - Πειραιάς

Μ.Σάββατο (11/4): Πειραιάς (08:00) - Κύθηρα - Αντικύθηρα - Κίσσαμος 


*Την Κυριακή του Πάσχα θα παραμείνει στην Κίσσαμο.*


Δευτέρα Πάσχα (13/4): Κίσσαμος (18:00) - Αντικύθηρα - Κύθηρα - Πειραιάς

Τρίτη Πάσχα (14/4): Πειραιάς (21:00) - Σαντορίνη - Ανάφη - Σητεία - Κάσος - Κάρπαθος - Διαφάνι - Χάλκη - Ρόδος

Πέμπτη (16/4): Ρόδος (07:00) - Χάλκη - Διαφάνι - Κάρπαθος - Κάσος - Σητεία - Ανάφη - Σαντορίνη - Πειραιάς

Παρασκευή (17/4): Πειραιάς (18:00) - Κύθηρα - Κίσσαμος

Σάββατο (18/4): Κίσσαμος (09:30) - Αντικύθηρα - Κύθηρα - Γύθειο

Σάββατο (18/4): Γύθειο (17:50) - Κύθηρα - Αντικύθηρα - Κίσσαμος 

Κυριακή Θωμά (19/4): Κίσσαμος (18:00) - Κύθηρα - Πειραιάς

----------


## gpap2006

Είναι τόσο άσχημος ο καιρός σήμερα στην Κάσο που το βαπόρι πέρασε απέξω κ συνέχισε για Σητεία?Ή μηπως απλα δεν είχε μεταφορικό έργο?

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δινει *σοροκαδες* 6αρια στο πελαγος που κατα πασα πιθανοτητα σημαινει αρκετα περισσοτερο στο λιμανι λογω ενισχυσης τους απο τα βουνα της Κασου.

Αν στο λιμανι ειχε 30-35 κομβους (7αρι ή και οριακα 8αρι) και δεδομενης της προσφατης περιπετειας λογικο δεν ειναι υπαρξει μια συντηρητικη προσεγγιση;

Επισης οπως λες ηταν δρομολογιο επιστροφης και ισως δεν ειχε και πολυ κινηση.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Στο μετεωρολογικο σταθμο της Κασου στο meteo δεινχει οτι γυρω στις 12:00 που ο Κορναρος ηταν κοντα στο λιμανι, επνεε σοροκαδα με ριπες ανεμου 32-36 κομβων *μετρημενες απο το σταθμο*. 

Επισης *απ'οτι εχω καταλαβει ο σταθμος της Κασου αλλα και γενικα οι μετεωρολογικοι σταθμοι στη στερια μετραν αρκετα πιο μετριοπαθεις ενδειξεις σε σχεση με την πραγματικη ταχυτητα ανεμου που μπορει να ισχυει.* 

Για να καταλαβετε τι εννοω, να σας πω οτι για ολο το 2014 o σταθμος της Κασου δεν μετρησε μεγιστη ταχυτητα ανεμου, ποτε πανω απο 77 χλμ/ωρα, δηλαδη 42 κομβους, δηλαδη ποτε περισσοτερο απο το κατω οριο των 9 μποφορ. Σας φαινετε φυσιολογικο αυτο; Αν ειναι δυνατον στην Κασο, ακομα και σε μια ηπια χρονια να μην εχει φυσιξει ποτε πανω απο 42 κομβους ανεμος... 

Φετος που ο Χειμωνας ηταν πολυ ζορικος εχει μετρησει ηδη 93 και 92 χλμ/ωρα, περιπου 50 κομβους, το Φεβρουαριο και το Μαρτιο αντιστοιχα. Το Φεβουαριο τις μερες που δηλωνε η ΕΜΥ 10αρι γεματο βοριαδων και ειχε απαγορευτικο και το Μαρτιο τις μερες του περιστατικου που ειχε το βαπορι στην Κασο. 
Ομως ο πραγματικος ανεμος ηταν αρκετα περισσοτερος απο την εν λογω μετρηση και το ανεμομετρο ειχε γραψει 71.2 κομβους μεσα στο λιμανι.

Οποτε λογικα ο καιρος ηταν ακομα χειροτερος απο τους 32-36 κομβους που μετρησε ο σταθμος, οι οποιοι για πολλους καπεταναιους θεωρουνται ηδη σημαντικα πολλοι, ειδικα αν μιλαμε για σοροκαδα στην Κασο μετα το κλεισιμο του λιμανιου το 2010.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το όμορφο ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί στις 10.00 π.μ στον Πειραιά από το Μπρούφας.


ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 142 07-04-2015.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μία συνέντευξη εφ' όλης της ύλης παραχώρησε ο Cpt Δημήτρης Λαδάς του Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος στον δημοσιογράφο Ιωσήφ Παπαδόπουλο. Με τη σεμνότητα που τον διακατέχει μιλά στην κάμερα τόσο για την πορεία του στη θάλασσα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, τα λιμάνια του Αιγαίου, τις άγονες γραμμές, αλλά και για το πρόσφατο περιστατικό στο λιμάνι της Κάσου. 

Απολαύστε το:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vE-gnoUwmeU

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εξαιρετος και αγαπημενος οπως παντα. Παρα πολυ καλη συνεντευξη.

Να πουμε οτι το μεσημερι της Μ.Πεμπτης με τον βορια να εχει φρεσκαρει στην Κασο, μπηκε αραξε εβγαλε επιβατες και σχεδον ολα τα οχηματα αλλα αναγκαστηκε λυσει καβους πριν βγει ενα φορτηγακι. Βγηκε απο το λιμανι και στη συνεχεια εκανε δευτερη προσπαθεια μονο για το φορτηγακι, τελικα αραξε και το εβγαλε και αυτο...  :Fat:

----------


## Ilias 92

Το καραβι βρίσκεται λόγω απαγορευτικού και τώρα λόγω Πάσχα απο την Μ. Πέμπτη το βράδυ στο μεσα λιμάνι της Ροδου.
Θα ακολουθήσουν και φωτό, δυστυχώς ρώτησα τρεις φορές και δεν με άφησαν να μπω μεσα με διάφορες φτηνές δικαιολογίες. 
Δεν πειράζει εγω χάρηκα που είδα μετα απο τόσα χρονια το καραβι που πήραμε με τα λεφτά μας στο λιμάνι της Ροδου.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μετα το δεξαμενισμο δειχνει να εχει ανασανει και σε πολλες περιπτωσεις ταξιδευει σταθερα στους 15.2-15.7 κομβους ενω ξεπερνα πολλες φορες και τους 16, ειδικα στην Κασοκαρπαθια οταν δεν εχει καιρο.

Στο δρομολογιο της επιστροφης εκανε το Σητεια-Αναφη με μεση ταχυτητα 15.1 και κοντρα καιρο 5+ μποφορ, το Αναφη-Σαντορινη με 15.4, το Σαντορινη-Πειραια με μεση ταχυτητα 15.7 μεχρι τις Φλεβες ενω μετα τις Φλεβες εκοψε πολυ και σχεδον σταματησε μολις εφτασε εξω απο το λιμανι μαλλον γιατι δεν προλαβαινε να μπει πριν τον Ελυρο και τον Οριζοντα, οποτε μεχρι να φτασει στο λιμανι η μεση επεσε στο 15.1. 

Δε λεω οτι θα συνεχισει ετσι, ειδικα στα Κυθηρα που οπως εχουμε πει οι απαιτουμενες ταχυτητες ειναι λιγο κατω και λιγο πανω απο τους 14 κομβους αναλογα το κομματι του ταξιδιου. 

Απλα ειναι εμφανες οτι ενας δεξαμενισμος δινει πολυτιμες ανασες.

----------


## alekoskit

> Δε λεω οτι θα συνεχισει ετσι, ειδικα στα Κυθηρα που οπως εχουμε πει οι απαιτουμενες ταχυτητες ειναι λιγο κατω και λιγο πανω απο τους 14 κομβους αναλογα το κομματι του ταξιδιου.


Από που προκύπτουν αυτές οι ... "απαιτούμενες" ταχύτητες; Ρωτάω γιατί όπως επίσης έχουμε πει, το καράβι (όταν ερχόταν στα Κύθηρα), ταξίδευε πάντα (σχεδόν) με καθυστέρηση, αφού τα δρομολόγια έχουν υπολογιστεί με άλλες ταχύτητες από αυτές που πιάνει, τουλάχιστον την τελευταία 3ετία. 

Δεν ξέρω αν θα ξανακατέβει βέβαια προς τα Κύθηρα (γιατί έχουμε να το δούμε από τη Μ.Τρίτη), αλλά έχω μεγάλη περιέργεια να δω με τι ταχύτητες θα το κάνει...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τα φετινα δρομολογια, αυτης της σεζον, εχουν υπολογιστει με ταχυτητες 13.7-14.4 αναλογα με το κομματι της διαδρομης, εχουν επισημως αυξημενο ωραριο απο περυσι. 

Τα περσινα αλλα και τα προπερσινα ηταν υπολογισμενα με 14.8-15.4 αν θυμαμαι καλα, οντως δηλαδη με περισσοτερη απο φετος, πιο παλια απο το 2011 και πισω ηταν με περιπου 16.2 και πολλες φορες πηγαινε ακομα και 17.3-17.5, ειδικα μετα απο απεργιες.

Οποτε στα Κυθηρα εκτος εξαιρεσεων που θα χρειαζεται κατι να προλαβει πολυ δυσκολα θα το βλεπουμε πανω απο τους 15 κομβους φετος.

----------


## alekoskit

Στα φετινά δρομολόγια, πράγματι αύξησαν τους χρόνους της κάθε διαδρομής και οι καθυστερήσεις έχουν περιοριστεί (χωρίς όμως να έχουν εκλείψει). Όμως μέχρι και την περσινή σεζόν, τα δρομολόγια ήταν ότι να ναι. Παράδειγμα το Πειραιάς - Κύθηρα το προγραμμάτιζε σε 7 ώρες και 5 λεπτά ενώ όλοι ξέρουμε ότι δεν το έκανε ποτέ σε λιγότερο από 7 ώρες και 30 λεπτά. Και υπάρχουν και πολλά άλλα παραδείγματα, τα οποία συσσώρευαν καθυστερήσεις, χωρίς φυσικά κανείς να απολογείται για την ταλαιπωρία του κόσμου.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φετος το εχω δει να φτανει Πειραια ερχομενο απο Κυθηρα, ακομα και μιση ωρα νωριτερα απο το προγραμματισμενο, τουλαχιστον 2-3 φορες.

Τα προηγουμενα χρονια ισχυε αυτο που λες, φετος οχι, εκτος αν μιλαμε για περιπτωση που λογω της Κασοκαρπαθιας επρεπε να κανει πετρελευση τη Δευτερα πριν την αναχωρηση για Κυθηρα και καθυστερησε η αναχωρηση απο Πειραια.

Φετος και πιο ρεαλιστικα ωραρια εχει και μπορει να ανοιξει λιγο περισσοτερο το βαπορι, οχι βεβαια οπως μεχρι το 2011 που οπως σου ειπα πηγαινε ανετοτατα 17.3-17.5 κομβους και μπορουσε να ανοιξει και πιο πολυ, πανω απο τους 18. Αν θες τσεκαρε το σημερα απο Πειραια μεχρι κοντα τη Σητεια ειναι στα 15.2-15.7 σχεδον συνεχεια.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το τελευταιο δρομολογιο που εκανε στην Κασοκαρπαθια ηταν το ταχυτερο συνολικα κυκλικο δρομολογιο (πηγαινε-ελα) που εχει κανει εδω και χρονια.

Παρατηρωντας το αρκετα καλα ειδα οτι η ταχυτητα του στο πελαγος ηταν καθαρα στο 15.5-15.7 χωρις βοηθεια ή "εμποδιο" ρευματων στο πηγαινε και στο ελα μεχρι τη Σητεια. Μετα τη Σητεια ανεβαινοντας για Πειραια ισως να εδωσαν κατι περισσοτερο και να πηγαινε καθαρα γυρω στο 16-16.2 χωρις επιδραση ρευματων.

Με επισημο ωραριο Πειραιας-Πηγαδια 21 ωρες και 45 λεπτα.

Στο πηγαινε εκανε 21 ωρες και 48 λεπτα με καθυστερησεις για μανουβρα-αναμονη στα λιμανια ακριβως οσο οι δηλωμενες.

Στην επιστροφη εκανε 20 ωρες και 36 λεπτα, κερδιζοντας 18 λεπτα στα λιμανια και αλλα 51 λογω ταχυτητας.

Το γραφω με την ελπιδα να το δουμε σταθερα ετσι και στο μελλον ακομα και στα Κυθηρα αν αλλαξουν τα ωραρια.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οπως ειδαμε στο θεμα του Πρεβελης η γιαπωνεζα ξεκινα μαλλον στις 6/5 και ο Κορναρος λογικα θα κανει το τελευταιο του δρομολογιο στις 28/4.

Αραγε να ειναι γενικα το τελευταιο του στην Κασοκαρπαθια μετα απο μια μακρα καριερα ή καποια επισκευη του Πρεβελης θα τον ξαναφερει παλι στα νερα με τα οποια συνδεθηκε αρρηκτα για τοσα πολλα χρονια; Αν οι επισκευες του Πρεβελης ειναι συντομες οπως τα προηγουμενα χρονια το βλεπω δυσκολο...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ενας συνδιασμος, πλοιου και νησιου, για τον οποιο γραφτηκαν επη μεσα απο τις αμετρητες δυσκολες προσεγγισεις που εχουν γινει στο περασμα των χρονων.

Αρχικα στο διαστημα 1994-2008 και τωρα, στην προσφατη επιστροφη του το τελευταιο τριμηνο, ο Κορναρος και οι θρυλικες προσεγγισεις του στην Κασο εχουν γραψει ιστοριες ερωτα, αγαπης ακομα και μισους στο νοητο βιβλιο των αγονων γραμμων μας...

Vitsentzos_Kornaros_plori_Kasos_15_2_2015_3.JPG

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο κατά τη διάρκεια του σημερινού του δρομολογίου από Κίσσαμο για Γύθειο υπέστη μηχανική βλάβη λίγο έξω απ' τα Αντικύθηρα, πράγμα που το ανάγκασε να έχει βάλει ήδη πορεία επιστροφής προς τον Πειραιά.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μαλλον θα αντικατασταθει απο το Πρεβελης και στις δυο γραμμες (οχι μονο στην Κασοκαρπαθια) μεχρι να επισκευαστει η βλαβη.

Υπαρχουν ερωτηματικα για τα βαθη στα Αντικυθηρα ισως και αλλου, οποτε αν τελικα παει η Γιαπωνεζα ισως να εχει καπως διαφορετικα δρομολογια.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ενα εξαιρετικο βιντεο του Ιωσηφ Παπαδοπουλου απο τις μερες του Πασχα στην καταπρασινη, ανθισμενη και ανοιξιατικη Κασο. Αξιζει να το δειτε ολο γιατι εχει υπεροχα πλανα. 

Ειδικα στην αρχη ομως εχει ενα πολυ ομορφο ρεμετζο του Κορναρου, γρηγορο, δουλεμενο, κοντα στο ντοκο. Βλεποντας τα πλανα αυτα θυμηθηκα τα δυο ρεμετζα που ειχα δει και εγω απο το ντοκο της Κασου το μακρινο Αυγουστο του 2008, γιατι φετος που πηγα ταξιδι ημουν πανω στο βαπορι και ειχα αλλη οπτικη. Ακριβως τετοιες ηταν και τοτε, με το χαρακτηριστικο δυνατο αναποδα της αριστερης μηχανης πολυ πριν το βαπορι ερθει σε καθετοτητα με το ντοκο.

Γεια σου καπτα Δημητρη αγαπημενε. Τι ακουστηκε και τι γραφτηκε για 'σενα απο ορισμενους καπετανιους του ντοκου μετα το περιστατικο δεν περιγραφεται...

----------


## frangie

Μηπως γνωριζει καποιος τι βλαβη εχει το πλοιο?

----------


## Takerman

Σήμερα το πρωί γυρνώντας από Μυτιλήνη, το πλοίο ήταν δεμένο στην Ε2. Προσωπικά πρώτη φορά το βλέπω εκεί.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και από το απόγευμα στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Σήμερα το πρωί γυρνώντας από Μυτιλήνη, το πλοίο ήταν δεμένο στην Ε2. Προσωπικά πρώτη φορά το βλέπω εκεί.


Έχεις δίκιο φίλε μου ορίστε και η απόδειξή σε αυτό που λες.

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝ&#913.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ευχαριστα μαντατα απο τα Κυθηραϊκα Νεα.

Οπως φαινεται οι εργασιες επισκευης προχωρουν ικανοποιητικα και εικαζεται πως θα εχουν ολοκληρωθει στις 22-23 Μαΐου.

Θα αντικατασταθει απο το Πρεβελης με παρομοια δρομολογια που ομως θα περιλαβανουν το Ρεθυμνο και οχι την Κισσαμο ενω που δεν θα πιανει Αντικυθηρα λογω βυθισματος.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το τοπιο και τα μαγευτικα κτισματα της Χαλκης σε εναν εξαιρετο συνδιασμο με το βαπορα...

Kornaros_Chalki_4_2015.jpg

Μια πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια που ανεβασε στο λογαριασμο του στο facebook το εστιατοριο Ρεμετζο στη Χαλκη, μαλλον απο μια ηλιολουστη μερα του Απριλιου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σήμερα, στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

IMG_0003.jpg
_Δραπετσώνα - 16/05/2015_

----------


## gpap2006

Γίνονται εργασίες αποκατάστασης της βλάβης?

----------


## Amorgos66

> Γίνονται εργασίες αποκατάστασης της βλάβης?


....και πολλά άλλα....

http://www.news.gr/ellada/koinonia/a...-kornaros.html

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Καλό καράβι, αλλά υπερβολικά αργό. 14 κόμβοι δεν είναι ταχύτητα που θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί συμβατή με τα δεδομένα του 21 αιώνα... Και μόνον τη διαδρομή Κάσο - Κάρπαθο να κάνεις έτσι, σε πιάνει delirium... Δηλαδή, από την εποχή του Κανάρη, έχει αλλάξει μόνον το μέγεθος και λίγο η άνεση...  :Sour:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οι διαμαρτυριες για την ταχυτητα ειναι αναμμενομενες, ομως οταν γινονται ας ειναι ακριβεις. 

Τα δρομολογια των Κυθηρων ειναι υπολογισμενα με λιγο πανω απο 14 κομβους κατα βαση.

Ομως οσον αφορα τα δρομολογια της Κασοκαρπαθιας το βαπορι φετος πηγαινε πολυ συχνα πανω απο 15 κομβους, κατα βαση γυρω στους 15.5 χωρις ρευματα και κερδιζε ή εχανε αναλογα με τα ρευματα. Σε αρκετα δρομολογια μετα το Πασχα μαλιστα πηγαινε συχνα και πανω απο 16.
Αν καποιες φορες το ειδαμε πιο κατω ηταν γιατι φετος ειχαμε ενα πολυ δυσκολο Χειμωνα, οποτε σε δυσκολους καιρους και ειδικα σε αυτες τις θαλασσες εχανε δρομο απο τον κυματισμο, απο τον ανεμο αλλα και απο τα stabilizers που σε πολλα ταξιδια ηταν εξω για παρα πολλες ωρες, καποιες φορες ακομα και σχεδον σε ολο το δρομολογιο. 

Αν θες να πεις οτι οι 15.5 κομβοι ειναι λιγοι για την Κασοκαρπαθια θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου αλλα τουλαχιστον να ειμαστε ακριβεις, μην τους κανουμε 14. Γιατι επειδη τα τελευταια χρονια το πανε πιο αργα και γινονται παραπονα, υπαρχει η ταση το τοσο να το κανουμε ΤΟΣΟ. 

Περα απ' αυτο να εκφρασουμε τη συμπαρασταση σε αυτο το υπεροχο πληρωμα που μεσα στις δυσκολιες της κρισης, στις καθυστερησεις των πληρωμων και στα απανθρωπα ωραρια παραμενει ενωμενο, προσπαθει να κρατησει το βαπορι στην καλυτερη δυνατη κατασταση και καταφερε να βγαλει τον πιο δυσκολο Χειμωνα των τελευταιων ετων εξυπηρετωντας δυο πολυ δυσκολες γραμμες. 

Ειδικη μνεια αξιζει στον εξαιρετο απο καθε αποψη Α' μηχανικο Μανωλη Παρακατσελακη που πραγματικα εχει κανει τα παντα ισως και περισσοτερα απο τα παντα... Ενω αξιζει να σημειωθει οτι το μερακι και η αγαπη του για τη δουλεια του και το βαπορι ειναι τετοια που εχει ασχοληθει ακομα και με την επισκευη των stabilizers, τα οποια ειναι γενικα απο τα πιο ευπαθη σημεια στα βαπορια και στις περισσοτερες των περιπτωσεων καλουνται πανακριβοι σπεσιαλιστες για να τα επισκευασουν. Απο την παραλαβη ειναι μεσα στο βαπορι, σχεδον 21 χρονια τωρα...

Οπως αλλωστε ειπε προσφατα μελος του μηχανοστασιου. Παρα τις δυσκολιες και τις εγνοιες ειμαστε μια δεμενη ομαδα, αγαπημενη. Μαζι γελαμε, λυπομαστε, τσακωνομαστε ή βριζομαστε, στο τελος ομως ειμαστε ενωμενοι και αγαπαμε το βαπορι...

Τελος για να εχουμε μια εικονα της ταχυτητας του βαποριου κατα το παρελθον, να πουμε οτι το 2005 ή το 2006 επιβιβαστηκε μια ετοιμογεννη κυρια απο την Καρπαθο με προορισμο τη Ροδο. Σχεδον με το που ξεκινησε το βαπορι κατεστη σαφες οτι πρεπει να ξεκινησουν διαδικασια τοκετου γιατι δεν προλαβαιναν να φτασουν. Τελικα γεννηθηκε ενα υγιεστατο μωρακι εν πλω, μαλλον κοριτσακι, με υπαρχο τον καπεταν Βασιλη Ραλλη. Σε ολη τη διαδρομη το βαπορι ταξιδευε με 20.3-20.5 κομβους ακατεβατους. Η μεγιστη ταχυτητα του βαποριου στο 100% των δυνατοτητων του ειναι 21+ κομβοι, ενω ισως με τη βοηθεια ρευματων, αν θυμαμαι καλα, να εχουν δει ακομα και 21.5-21.7 .

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Στο συστημα εχουν περαστει δρομολογια του βαποριου για την γραμμη των Κυθηρων απο την ερχομενη Δευτερα 8/6 .

Λογικα θα ειναι σχεδον σιγουροι πως ο Δανος θα ειναι ετοιμος μεχρι τοτε. Απ'οτι φαινεται παιζεται το δρομολογιο της Παρασκευης.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έφυγε από το ΝΜΔ και αφού έκανε δοκιμαστικό το μεσημέρι στον Αργοσαρωνικό επέστρεψε στον Πειραιά στη θέση του, στον ¶γιο Διονύσιο. Δεν ξέρω αν φορτώνει για να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια.
Εδώ το ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ στις 05-05-2015 στην Ηετιώνεια Ακτή.

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 146 05-05-2015.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Καλοκαιρινη μανουβρα στην ομορφη και ηλιολουστη Αλοπρονοια της Σικινου.

Τον Ιουλιο του 2013, τις μερες που ο φιλος karavofanatikos ηταν στο νησι.

----------


## despo

Λέγανε για χθες το βράδυ οτι θα κανει δρομολόγιο, ομως το πρωι το είδα δεμένο στον Πειραιά.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ξεκινησε σημερα. Περιπου στις 17:18 περνουσε τα φαναρια.

Απο το Σαββατο 20/6 ξεκινα και το δρομολογιο Κισσαμος-Κυθηρα-Καλαματα.

----------


## Christoforou

http://www.tharrosnews.gr/news/conte...BF%CF%82%C2%BB

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Στο αρθρο λεει οτι θα πιανει και Αντικυθηρα κατι που δεν ισχυει.

Το δρομολογιο θα ειναι οπως καθε χρονια Κισσαμος-Κυθηρα-Καλαματα-Κυθηρα-Κισσαμος.

----------


## SteliosK

Σήμερα το πρωί λίγη ώρα πριν τελειώσει ακόμη ένα ταξίδι.
Η φωτογραφία αφιερωμένη στον *Captain_Nionios*

sk_0051.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Στελιο σ'ευχαριστω πολυ !!!

Αλλο ενα ταξιδι στην αγονη εφτασε στο τελος, πολυ ωραια ληψη !!!

----------


## thanos75

> Στο αρθρο λεει οτι θα πιανει και Αντικυθηρα κατι που δεν ισχυει.
> 
> Το δρομολογιο θα ειναι οπως καθε χρονια Κισσαμος-Κυθηρα-Καλαματα-Κυθηρα-Κισσαμος.


Αλήθεια, τα Αντικύθηρα ακτοπλοικά πως εξυπηρετούνται πλέον?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αλήθεια, τα Αντικύθηρα ακτοπλοικά πως εξυπηρετούνται πλέον?


Από το ΠΟΡΦΥΡΟΥΣΑ φίλε :Fat: .

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εγινε παρεξηγηση των γραφομενων μου.

Αναφερομουν στο αρθρο που αφορα την καλοκαιρνη συνδεση Κισσαμος-Κυθηρα-Καλαματα. Γραφει μεσα στο κειμενο οτι το δρομολογιο περιλαμβανει και τα Αντικυθηρα,  κατι λανθασμενο γιατι ουτε φετος ισχυει ουτε ισχυε τοσα χρονια.

ΟΜΩΣ, στα υπολοιπα δρομολογια του βαποριου βεβαιως και υπαρχουν προσεγγισεις στα Αντικυθηρα, ακριβως οπως παλια.

Σε ενα δρομολογιο (πηγαινε-ελα) απο Πειραια και στο δρομολογιο του Γυθειου το βαπορι περνα απο Αντικυθηρα.

----------


## thanos75

> Εγινε παρεξηγηση των γραφομενων μου.
> 
> Αναφερομουν στο αρθρο που αφορα την καλοκαιρνη συνδεση Κισσαμος-Κυθηρα-Καλαματα. Γραφει μεσα στο κειμενο οτι το δρομολογιο περιλαμβανει και τα Αντικυθηρα, κατι λανθασμενο γιατι ουτε φετος ισχυει ουτε ισχυε τοσα χρονια.
> 
> ΟΜΩΣ, στα υπολοιπα δρομολογια του βαποριου βεβαιως και υπαρχουν προσεγγισεις στα Αντικυθηρα, ακριβως οπως παλια.
> 
> Σε ενα δρομολογιο (πηγαινε-ελα) απο Πειραια και στο δρομολογιο του Γυθειου το βαπορι περνα απο Αντικυθηρα.


Είπα και εγώ! Είχε τύχει μάλιστα να διαβάσω πριν λίγους μήνες ένα αφιέρωμα σε εφημερίδα για τα Αντικύθηρα.  Μου έκανε εντύπωση πως το καφενέδάκι στο λιμάνι το κοσμεί η φωτογραφία του καπετάνιου του Βιτσέντζου.  Και πώς να μην το κοσμεί εξάλλου όταν αυτός ο άνθρωπος είναι η γέφυρα επικοινωνίας με τον έξω κόσμο για τους 30 αυτούς ανθρώπους που κατοικούν στο νησάκι.  Ανέφεραν μάλιστα κάτοικοι πως ακόμα και όταν έχει καιρό και δεν μπορεί να προσεγγίσει, πετάνε μέχρι και τα φάρμακα από το καράβι στον προβλήτα του λιμανιού για να μην λείψουν στους ανθρώπους.  Η απόλυτη ανθρωπιά

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οντως υπαρχουν φωτογραφιες του καπεταν Δημητρη ειναι αληθες αυτο. 

Δεν ξερω ποσες εχουν αλλα καποτε μου ειχε ζητησει φωτογραφιες του, για να τις βαλουν στο καφενειο, μια κυρια απο τα Αντικυθηρα που μενει Αθηνα αλλα πηγαινοερχεται πολυ συχνα. Της ειχα δωσει καποιες με τον καπτεν να μανουβραρει στη δεξια βαρδιολα και στο φοντο να φαινεται ο ομορφος Ποταμος.

Περα απο τις πολλες προσεγγισεις με χοντρους καιρους, ο καπετανιος παει με δικη του πρωτοβουλια εφημεριδες στα Αντικυθηρα και βεβαια συχνα στα δρομολογια του Γυθειου βγαζουν απο το βαπορι ενα μεγαλο ταψι λουκουμαδες για τους κατοικους του μικρου νησιου.

Συνηθως καθε δευτερη βδομαδα καμια φορα και καθε βδομαδα...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ο Κορνάρος με σκοπό την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση των προσκυνητών που θα ταξιδέψουν για την εορτή του Αγίου Μύρωνος στα Αντικύθηρα θα πραγματοποιήσει δύο έκτακτες προσεγγίσεις στο όμορφο νησάκι. Συγκεκριμένα: 

Κυριακή 16/8/15: Καλαμάτα (00:30) - Κύθηρα (05:40 - 06:00) - Αντικύθηρα (08:00 - 08:15) - Κίσσαμος (10:30)

Δευτέρα 17/8/15: Πειραιάς (17:00) - Κύθηρα (00:45 - 01:10) - Αντικύθηρα (03:10 - 03:25) - Κίσσαμος (05:40)

----------


## maria korre

20-7-2015
Λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση. DSC03773.jpg

Πορεία προς τα νότια.DSC03792.jpg

----------


## panthiras1

Πάλι καλά που υπάρχει και αυτό το πλοίο και διατηρείται η ΛΑΝΕ έστω και σαν όνομα!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ένα μικρό βίντεο-αφιέρωμα απ' την υποδοχή της πρώτης φετινής άφιξης του πλοίου στην Καλαμάτα! Χαρακτηριστική στιγμή η καληνύχτα του Cpt Δημήτρη προς τους μεσσήνιους!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWmSQF4oCys

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Στο βιντεο βλεπουμε και δηλωσεις απο τον υπαρχο, καπεταν Ιακωβο Συριγο. Μεγαλη μορφη με πολυ ενεργεια και βεβαια ψυχαρα!!!

----------


## panthiras1

Στο video  του karavofanatikos, ο πράκτορας της ΛΑΝΕ στην Καλαμάτα λέει ότι σύντομα θα αντικατασταθεί το ΒΙΝΤΣΈΝΤΣΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ με ένα νεότερο πλοίο, θα αναβαθμιστεί η γραμμή και πιθανόν να μπει και δεύτερο δρομολόγιο.

Από ποιο πλοίο θα αντικατασταθεί; και πότε; όταν λέμε σύντομα, εννοούμε ... το πολύ μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου ή εννοεί όταν λήξει η σύμβαση.... και ποιο θα είναι το μέλλον του ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΥ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΥ;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τις τελευταιες μερες γενικα αλλα και ειδικοτερα στο δρομολογιο Κισσαμος-Αντικυθηρα-Κυθηρα-Γυθειο-Κυθηρα-Αντικυθηρα-Κισσαμος πρεπει να εχει πολυ υψηλη κινηση.

Την προηγουμενη Τεταρτη το βαπορι εκατσε περιπου 80 επιπλεον λεπτα απο το προγραμματισμενο στα λιμανια αλλα εφτασε στην Κισσαμο 40 αργοτερα απο τη προγραμματισμενη ωρα, κερδιζοντας 40 λεπτα απο την καθυστερηση στο πελαγος.

Το ιδιο συμβαινει και σημερα που ισως εχει ακομα μεγαλυτερη κινηση οποτε παει σχεδον σε ολη τη διαδρομη με πανω απο 15 κομβους σταθερα και συχνα πανω απο 15.5 .

Τελος αξιζει να αναφερθει οτι φετος, μετα απο πολλα χρονια, επαναλειτουργησε το εξωτερικο μπαρ του βαποριου με πρωτοβουλια του προϊσταμενου αρχιθαλαμηπολου που εβαλε προσωπικη εργασια και εφτιαξε μονος του τα ντουλαπια και σχεδον ο,τι αλλο χρειζοταν με κοστος μερικων εκαντονταδων ευρω. Βρισκεται πρυμα αριστερα στο σκεπαστο του ντεκ 8 και ειναι πολυ συμπαθητικο.

Παραθετω μερικες φωτογραφιες του μπαρ και βεβαια την υπεροχη θεα που απολαμβανει κανεις απο το σημειο ειδικα κατα το δειλινο.

Kornaros_prymnio_eskwteriko_bar_2_7_2015.JPGKornaros_prymnio_eskwteriko_bar_2_7_2015_2.JPGKornaros_prymnio_eskwteriko_bar_2_7_2015_3.JPGKornaros_prymnio_eskwteriko_bar_2_7_2015_4.JPG

Kornaros_iliovasilema_apo_prymnio_eskwteriko_bar_2_7_2015.JPG

----------


## Ferdinard

Ο Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος στις 30/08/2015 κατά την είσοδό του και την αρχή των ελιγμών πρόσδεσης στον όρμο του Ποταμού στα Αντικύθηρα.

IMG_1568.jpgIMG_1572.jpgIMG_1578.jpgIMG_1582.jpgIMG_1588.jpg

----------


## Blitz-X

Πολύ όμορφες φωτό !!!

Η συνέχεια των ελιγμών? (Στα κρύα του λουτρού μας άφησες)  :Cocksure: 

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Ferdinard είναι όλες υπέροχες, αλλά στην πρώτη λες και περνά η Αργώ μέσα από τις Συμπληγάδες Πέτρες.

----------


## lissos

> Τις τελευταιες μερες γενικα αλλα και ειδικοτερα στο δρομολογιο Κισσαμος-Αντικυθηρα-Κυθηρα-Γυθειο-Κυθηρα-Αντικυθηρα-Κισσαμος πρεπει να εχει πολυ υψηλη κινηση.
> 
> Την προηγουμενη Τεταρτη το βαπορι εκατσε περιπου 80 επιπλεον λεπτα απο το προγραμματισμενο στα λιμανια αλλα εφτασε στην Κισσαμο 40 αργοτερα απο τη προγραμματισμενη ωρα, κερδιζοντας 40 λεπτα απο την καθυστερηση στο πελαγος.
> 
> Το ιδιο συμβαινει και σημερα που ισως εχει ακομα μεγαλυτερη κινηση οποτε παει σχεδον σε ολη τη διαδρομη με πανω απο 15 κομβους σταθερα και συχνα πανω απο 15.5 .
> 
> Τελος αξιζει να αναφερθει οτι φετος, μετα απο πολλα χρονια, επαναλειτουργησε το εξωτερικο μπαρ του βαποριου με πρωτοβουλια του προϊσταμενου αρχιθαλαμηπολου που εβαλε προσωπικη εργασια και εφτιαξε μονος του τα ντουλαπια και σχεδον ο,τι αλλο χρειζοταν με κοστος μερικων εκαντονταδων ευρω. Βρισκεται πρυμα αριστερα στο σκεπαστο του ντεκ 8 και ειναι πολυ συμπαθητικο.
> 
> Παραθετω μερικες φωτογραφιες του μπαρ και βεβαια την υπεροχη θεα που απολαμβανει κανεις απο το σημειο ειδικα κατα το δειλινο.
> ...



Παίζει να είναι το πιο όμορφο - χαριτωμένο μπαρ που έχω δει σε πλοίο.

Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Ο Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος στις 30/08/2015 κατά την είσοδό του και την αρχή των ελιγμών πρόσδεσης στον όρμο του Ποταμού στα Αντικύθηρα.
> 
> IMG_1568.jpgIMG_1572.jpgIMG_1578.jpgIMG_1582.jpgIMG_1588.jpg


Πραγματικα εξαιρετικες και για την σπανιοτητα αλλα και για την ομορφια. 

Η αγονη γραμμη στις πιο αληθινες εκδοχες της και ο ακουραστος εργατης ειναι παντα εκει...

Εντυπωση μου κανει ο κοσμος στο πλωριο μπαλκονι, το βαπορι ερχοταν απο Κισσαμο. Τοσοι πολλοι για Κυθηρα αραγε ή μηπως καποιοι και για Πειραια μιας που μπορει να μην εβρισκαν απο Σουδα;

----------


## Ferdinard

> Η συνέχεια των ελιγμών? (Στα κρύα του λουτρού μας άφησες)


Έβγαλα ακόμα ελάχιστες φωτογραφίες επειδή χρειάστηκε να μετακινηθώ γιατί στάθμευσε μπροστά μου ένα όχημα, κι έπρεπε κιόλας να ετοιμαστώ για την επιβίβαση. Δυστυχώς, στις υπόλοιπες φωτογραφίες που έβγαλα από τους ελιγμούς φαίνονται πρόσωπα ανθρώπων που ήταν μπροστά μου, οπότε δε γίνεται να αναρτηθούν. 




> Εντυπωση μου κανει ο κοσμος στο πλωριο μπαλκονι, το βαπορι ερχοταν απο  Κισσαμο. Τοσοι πολλοι για Κυθηρα αραγε ή μηπως καποιοι και για Πειραια  μιας που μπορει να μην εβρισκαν απο Σουδα;


Στα Κύθηρα αποβιβάστηκαν πολλοί επιβάτες, και τέσσερα πούλμαν. Εικάζω οτι επρόκειτο για κάποια εκδρομή από τον Κίσσαμο καθώς ανάμεσα στα Αντικύθηρα και τα Κύθηρα ήταν έκδηλη η θορυβώδης παρουσία αρκετών μεσήλικων κυριών με άριστη διάθεση, οι οποίες πρέπει να αποβιβάστηκαν στα Κύθηρα αφού δεν τις ξαναείδα και δεν τις ξανάκουσα.

Στα Κύθηρα επιβιβάστηκε πάρα πολύ μεγάλος αριθμός επιβατών και οχημάτων, με αποτέλεσμα να γίνουν δύο-τρεις ανακοινώσεις που προέτρεπαν τους επιβάτες να <<μην τοποθετούν πράγματα στις θέσεις ώστε να εξυπηρετηθούν όλοι καλύτερα>>.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η θέα απ' το πλωριό μπαλκόνι του Κορνάρου, καθώς πλησιάζει στο λιμάνι της Ανάφης. Στο βάθος ο επιβλητικός μονόλιθος του Καλάμου!

B. ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ ΑΝΑΦΗ.jpg

Φωτογραφία: Σαπφώ Ταβούτη. Απ' την έκθεση με τίτλο "Το αίσθημα της απομόνωσης σ' έναν τόπο εξορίας" που πραγματοποιήθηκε το φετινό καλοκαίρι στο νησί.

Υ.Γ: Τροποποιημένα δρομολόγια θα εκτελέσει το πλοίο απ' τις 21 έως τις 25 Σεπτεμβρίου λόγω της εορτής της Παναγίας Μυρτιδιώτισσας στα Κύθηρα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απο την Αναφη εχω περασει αρκετες φορες με το Πρεβελης και με τον Κορναρο, ολες στο δρομο για Κασοκαρπαθια. 

Παντα μου αφηνει μια εξαιρετικη αισθηση. Αυθεντικη απλη ομορφια, αγονη γραμμη, αισθηση του απομακρυσμενου και βεβαια ο βραχος του Καλαμου με την επιβλητικοτητα και τη μοναδικοτητα του. Ολα σε κανουν να αγαπησεις αυτο το νησι πριν καν πατησεις πανω του.

Με αφορμη την εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια που ανεβασε ο φιλος karavofanatikos απο το πλωριο μπαλκονι ειδα οτι απο το χειμερινο ταξιδι μου στην Κασοκαρπαθια με τον Κορναρο δεν εχω ανεβασει φωτογραφια απο το υπεροχο πρωινο της 14/2/2015 στο δρομο απο Σαντορινη για Αναφη.

Kornaros_plori_Anafi_anatoli_iliou_14_2_2015.JPG

----------


## maria korre

[QUOT
Kornaros_plori_Anafi_anatoli_iliou_14_2_2015.JPG[/QUOTE]
Captain Nionios, η φωτογραφία σου είναι καταπληκτική! Στο θέμα του PREVELIS o Adria Salamis έχει αναρτήσει μια εξίσου υπέροχη ανατολή με φόντο την Ανάφη.
Έχεις δίκιο σε όσα γράφεις για το νησί! Γραφικό νησί, αυθεντικοί φιλικοί κάτοικοι! Σου εύχομαι να το περπατήσεις και σίγουρα θα το αγαπήσεις περισσότερο. Ο βράχος του Καλάμου αποκαλείται <Γιβραλτάρ του Αιγαίου>, μιας και είναι οι δύο βράχοι της Μεσογείου.
Παραθέτω 2 φωτογραφίες απ' το νησί(συγγνώμη για την ποιότητα). Στη δεύτερη φαίνεται από ψηλά το... λιμάνι της Ανάφης. Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι ότι δεν έχει Λιμεναρχείο και το πλήρωμα των πλοίων και κάποιοι κάτοικοι κάνουν αγώνα για την ασφαλή αποβίβαση και επιβίβαση των επιβατών.
DSC01859.jpg DSC01873.jpg

----------


## renetoes

Πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες σου από την Ανάφη, αποτελούν για μ΄πενα κίνητρο να επισκεφτώ το νησί αυτό σύντομα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Προχθες, μια μαγικη πραγματικα βραδια με γαληνη και εξαιρετικη διαυγεια.

 Στο βαθος τα ομορφα Κυθηρα.

Kornaros_plori_Kithyra_nyxta_24_9_2015.JPG

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ταξιδιάρικη φωτογραφία από μια πολυτραγουδισμένη θάλασσα, όπου οι θρύλοι και οι μύθοι σεργιανούν ακόμη πάνω στους αφρούς των κυμάτων.

Διονύση, η κίνηση από Κύθηρα στην επιστροφή ήταν αυξημένη λόγω και της εορτής της Μυρτιδιώτισσας ;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Στην Κισσαμο κατεβασε αρκετο κοσμο και 4 με 5 πουλμαν, δηλαδη καμια 250 ατομα ειχε σιγουρα.

Απο Κυθηρα για Πειραια δεν ειδα επισημα την κινηση αλλα πρεπει να πηρε καμια 300 ατομα και καμια 40αρια ιχ. Καμια σχεση με μια τυπικη Πεμπτη αυτης της εποχης.

----------


## renetoes

> Στην Κισσαμο κατεβασε αρκετο κοσμο και 4 με 5 πουλμαν, δηλαδη καμια 250 ατομα ειχε σιγουρα.
> 
> Απο Κυθηρα για Πειραια δεν ειδα επισημα την κινηση αλλα πρεπει να πηρε καμια 300 ατομα και καμια 40αρια ιχ. Καμια σχεση με μια τυπικη Πεμπτη αυτης της εποχης.



Πάλι καλά... Πού είναι οι εποχή του 1998 που πηγαίναμε με το ΚΑΝΤΙΑ 1200 άτομα από την Κίσσαμο με 200 ΙΧ και 10 πούλμαν, για το πανηγύρι αυτό?

----------


## giorgos_249

Ξημερώματα 9/8/15 από Καλαμάτα προς Κρήτη....... 

Λίγο πριν το Διακόφτι

DSC_0053.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Βιντσεντζος Κορναρος αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια  5-10-2015

_DSCN0536ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σήμερα το πρωί ο ποιητής ολοκλήρωσε τα δρομολόγιά του και πριν λίγο έδεσε στo Πέραμα. Το πλοίο θα παραμείνει εκτός δράσης μέχρι τις 18 Δεκεμβρίου, καθώς επίσης και το διάστημα από 21 Μαρτίου έως 15 Απριλίου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και στη γραμμή του ποιο πλοίο θα μπει.....ή δεν θα μπει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ φωτογραφημένο εχθές 17-11-2015 από την Κυνόσουρα στη ΝΑΥΣΙ στο Πέραμα που είναι για την ακινησία του.

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ-ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ-149-17-11-2015.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μετα απο περιπου 35 μερες ο βαπορας ειναι και παλι στο λιμανι. Αλλη μια σεζον ξεκινα για το ακουραστο σκαρι αυριο το απογευμα.

Θα σταματησει πριν το Πασχα για αλλες 25 μερες.

Καλη αρχη σε ολο το πληρωμα και καλα κουραγια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ σήμερα 17-12-2015 στις 13.20 μ.μ επιστρέφοντας στον Πειραιά μετά το δοκιμαστικό του στον Αργοσαρωνικό. 
(Το P/K φαίνεται είναι που πήγαινε από πρύμη το Ionian Queen).   

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ-ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ-152-17-12-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν από λίγο ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του για Κύθηρα και Κίσσαμο. Καλές δουλειές σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## seajets

Μόλις άκουσα ότι το πλοίο προσέκρουσε στον προβλήτα Κισσάμου.Περιμένω επιβεβαίωση.

----------


## kabbalosn

Στην προβλήτα του λιμανιού της Κισσάμου προσέκρουσε το απόγευμα της Κυριακής το επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό πλοίο "Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος", κατά τη διαδικασία απόπλου του, εν μέσω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών, νοτιοδυτικών ανέμων έντασης επτά μποφόρ. Συνέχεια...
http://www.ekriti.gr/kriti/kriti-ta-mpofor-erixan-vitsentzos-kornaros-stin-provlita-toy-limanioy#sthash.rBVFRhiJ.dpbs

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο μετά την μικροπεριπέτεια του στον Κίσσαμο επέστρεψε σήμερα στον Πειραιά, και μετά λίγη ώρα μεθόρμισε στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Όπως είχε πεί αι ο καπετάνιος του Ο καπετάν Δημήτρης εκτός απο την Σύρο και κανα 2  άλλα φυσικά λιμάνια ... το Αιγαίο Δεν λεχιε λιμάνια αλλα προβλήτες και συνήθως αυτές οι προβλήτες είναι τελείως λάθος φτιαγμένες ..όπως και σε μια απο τις 2 ιδιέταιρες πατρίδες μου την Κάσσο όπου κάναν οτι καναν .. φάγαν οτι φάγαν και δεν ρώτησαν κανέναν ναυτικό .. Στην Κίσαμο το λιμάνι είναι δίπλα παο την ατή με αποτέλεσμα να μην χαρίζει το παραμικρό λάθος η το παραμικρό απρόοπτο απο τον Καπετάνιο .. 
Οι καπετάνιοι που κάνουν αυτα τα λιμάνια όπως του Πρέβελης και το Κορνάρος είναι καπετάνιοι Δάσκαλοι και με γερά στομάχια ... Και επειδή εγω οτι λέω το τεκμηριώνω κιόλας ηδού και η συνέντευξη του καπετάνιου για του λόγου μου το αληθές https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vE-gnoUwmeU

----------


## maria korre

> Όπως είχε πεί αι ο καπετάνιος του Ο καπετάν Δημήτρης εκτός απο την Σύρο και κανα 2  άλλα φυσικά λιμάνια ... το Αιγαίο Δεν λεχιε λιμάνια αλλα προβλήτες και συνήθως αυτές οι προβλήτες είναι τελείως λάθος φτιαγμένες ..όπως και σε μια απο τις 2 ιδιέταιρες πατρίδες μου την Κάσσο όπου κάναν οτι καναν .. φάγαν οτι φάγαν και δεν ρώτησαν κανέναν ναυτικό .. Στην Κίσαμο το λιμάνι είναι δίπλα παο την ατή με αποτέλεσμα να μην χαρίζει το παραμικρό λάθος η το παραμικρό απρόοπτο απο τον Καπετάνιο .. 
> Οι καπετάνιοι που κάνουν αυτα τα λιμάνια όπως του Πρέβελης και το Κορνάρος είναι καπετάνιοι Δάσκαλοι και με γερά στομάχια ... Και επειδή εγω οτι λέω το τεκμηριώνω κιόλας ηδού και η συνέντευξη του καπετάνιου για του λόγου μου το αληθές https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vE-gnoUwmeU


 Τα λέει πολύ ωραία ο καπετάνιος και έχει απόλυτο δίκιο! Προς ενίσχυση υπάρχει και άλλο video από το neatv.gr που αναφέρεται στις δυσκολίες του λιμανιού της Κάσου.
Εδώ μια φωτογραφία από την αναχώρηση του πλοίου στις 2-1-2016
DSC04491.jpg

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

> Πριν από λίγο ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του για Κύθηρα και Κίσσαμο. Καλές δουλειές σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.


 Με το καλό το βαπόρι .

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο απ' τις 4 έως τις 13 Απριλίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αλλη μια αναχωρηση για την αγονη, στα χρωματα του ηλιοβασιλεματος, σημερα στον Πειραια.

Μοναχικος, ταπεινος και εργατης οπως παντα, στα 40 του χρονια πλεον.

Kornaros_iliovasilema_Piraeus_22_2_2016.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Αλλη μια αναχωρηση για την αγονη, στα χρωματα του ηλιοβασιλεματος, σημερα στον Πειραια.
> 
> Μοναχικος, ταπεινος και εργατης οπως παντα, στα 40 του χρονια πλεον.
> 
> Kornaros_iliovasilema_Piraeus_22_2_2016.JPG


_ Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια!!!_

----------


## pantelis2009

¶μα η εταιρεία προσέχει το πλοίο....τι 30 , τι 40, τι 50. Υπάρχουν άλλα που δεν έχουν τα μισά του χρόνια και είναι όλο βλάβες. 
Όντως υπέροχα χρώματα στη φωτο σου.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το βαπορι παραμενει στο λιμανι της Κισσαμου λογω απαγορευτικου, στη Θαλασσα Κυθηρων επικρατουν ΝΑ ανεμοι 8-9 μποφορ. 

Μολις πεσει ο καιρος θα αναχωρησει, συμφωνα με ανακοινωση της εταιριας που διαβασα στο facebook.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ειχε θαλασσα χθες...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ Διονύση για το υπέροχο ναυτικό βίντεο! Φαντάζομαι θα το απήλαυσες με την καρδιά σου το ταξίδι! Απ' ότι παρατήρησα Αντικύθηρα δεν πιάσατε, καθώς η θάλασσα φαντάζομαι θα έμπαινε ζωντανή μέσα στον Ποταμό.

Επίσης, να αναφέρουμε πως έχουν αναρτηθεί τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου τόσο για τις ημέρες του Πάσχα, όσο και για την προσεχή καλοκαιρινή περίοδο. ΒΙΤΣ. ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 2016.pdf

Σε σχέση με την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο του 2015 το πρόγραμμα θα είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με μόνη διαφορά ότι φέτος τα Σάββατα θα ξεκινά από Κίσσαμο στις 14:00 για Κύθηρα - Καλαμάτα, ενώ τα ξημερώματα της Κυριακής θα ξεκινά από Καλαμάτα στις 00:30 για Κύθηρα - Κίσσαμο.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απο Κισσαμο μεχρι καμια 10αρια ν.μ. πριν τα Κυθηρα ειχε χοντρη θαλασσα, μετα τα Κυθηρα επεσε, κυριως ο κυματισμος.

Αντικυθηρα δεν πιασαμε γιατι ειδικα με ΒΒΑ ανεμους η θαλασσα μπαινει ζωντανη οπως εγραψες...

----------


## giorgos....

Διονύση σε ευχαριστούμε για το βίντεο. Από τα βίντεο που σπάνια βλέπουμε τελευταία καθώς έχουμε μπλέξει με τόσα κουτιά πια, που σε λίγα χρόνια θα έχουμε πρόσβαση μόνο στην πρύμνη.  :Distress:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να εισαι καλα Γιωργο. Ειχα πανω απο 6 μηνες να ταξιδεψω και σιγουρα αυτες οι 4 ωρες ηταν πολυ ιδιαιτερες. Αλλο ενα ταξιδι που θα θυμομαστε.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση της ΛΑΝΕ, ο ποιητής πήρε παράταση μίας ακόμη εβδομάδος στα καθιερωμένα δρομολόγιά του με αποτέλεσμα η έναρξη του δεύτερου μέρους της ακινησίας του να μετατίθεται για τις 28 Μαρτίου.

Σκαλίζοντας στο διαδίκτυο βρήκα αυτή την όμορφη φωτογραφία. Όταν ακόμη έκανε ταξίδια στην άγονη των Κυκλάδων. Χειμώνας του 2011, λίγο έξω απ' την Ανάφη.

ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ ΑΝΑΦΗ 2011.JPG

Φωτο: Γιώργος Πάπιτσης

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια, ευχαριστουμε πολυ Νεκταριε.

Ειναι τραβηγμενη απο τα παραθυρα που εχει στο πλωριο σαλονακι.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το πλοίο απ' τις 4 έως τις 13 Απριλίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.


Και σήμερα μετά το πέρας των δρομολογίων του πήγε στο ΝΜΔ προφανώς για την ακινησία του. Θα κάτσει τόσες μέρες .....γιατί πλησιάζει και ο δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ήδη έχει μπει στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά το πλοίο. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ο Κορνάρος παραμένει στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη με τις εργασίες να συνεχίζονται σε πυρετώδεις ρυθμούς! Έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί αρκετές αλλαγές ελασμάτων στη γάστρα του πλοίου, ενώ έχουν γίνει ανοίγματα κι απ' τις δύο πλευρές κοντά στα όκια, ώστε να είναι ευκολότερη η πρόσβαση των συνεργείων για εργασίες μέσα στα φρεάτια αλύσεων.

DSCN7160.jpg DSCN7168.jpg

Η παραμονή του πλοίου έχει παραταθεί μέχρι τις 17 Απριλίου, πράγμα που μεταθέτει για λίγο την επανέναρξη των δρομολογίων του.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Χαιρομαι να βλεπω τετοιες εγρασιες συντηρησης στο βαπορι.

Περνα special survey φετος και εχουν πολλη δουλεια...

----------


## pantelis2009

Αν θές να έχεις ένα καράβι αξιόπλοο, πρέπει  να του κάνεις και τις ανάλογες εργασίες. Μπράβο στην εταιρεία και στο πλήρωμα. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## alekoskit

Θα πρότεινα στην εταιρεία, με την ευκαιρία της συντήρησης του πλοίου, να τοποθετήσει και ένα κατάρτι με πανί, μπας και τσιμπήσει λίγο η ταχύτητά του, γιατί αλλιώς θα πρέπει να κουβαλάμε ξυριστική μηχανή για να μας αναγνωρίζουμε όταν φθάνουμε στον προορισμό μας...

----------


## pantelis2009

Παράταση για το δεξαμενισμό του έως τις 21/04 πήρε το πλοίο, σύμφωνα με τον πίνακα δεξαμενισμού του ΟΛΠ.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μετα απο 18 μερες το βαπορι βγηκε σημερα το πρωι απο τη δεξαμενη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

.....και επέστρεψε στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας από όπου η παρακάτω σημερινή φωτό.

IMG_0003.jpg
_Δραπετσώνα - 23/04/2016_

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το απόγευμα της Μεγάλης Πέμπτης αναμένεται τελικά ο Κορνάρος να επανέλθει στα προγραμματισμένα πασχαλινά δρομολόγιά του, όπως είχαν εξ' αρχής ανακοινωθεί. Μοναδική τροποποίηση το τοπικό δρομολόγιο του Γυθείου το οποίο μετατίθεται για το Μεγάλο Σάββατο από Κίσσαμο στις 05:00 κι από Γύθεο στη 13:00. 

Θερμές ευχές για Καλό Πάσχα σε όλο το πλήρωμα του ποιητή!

----------


## frangie

Tελικα ουτε σημερα δεν θα ξεκινησει το πλοιο?

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο αφού έκανε πριν λίγο ένα δοκιμαστικό έχει πάει στην Ε1. Λέτε να ξεκινήσει σήμερα? Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## andria salamis

> Το πλοίο αφού έκανε πριν λίγο ένα δοκιμαστικό έχει πάει στην Ε1. Λέτε να ξεκινήσει σήμερα? Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.


Ειδα επιβάτη που το έψαχνε,σήμερα το απόγευμα στον Πειραιά,οταν τυχαια με ρώτησε,του απάντησα,
ειναι στο νέο μώλο,στην Δραπετσώνα του λεω απο εκει ερχομαι!!!!μα εχω εισιτήρια για σήμερα,μου λεει!Ε τοτε θα ερθει του απάντησα!

----------


## dionisos

> Ειδα επιβάτη που το έψαχνε,σήμερα το απόγευμα στον Πειραιά,οταν τυχαια με ρώτησε,του απάντησα,
> ειναι στο νέο μώλο,στην Δραπετσώνα του λεω απο εκει ερχομαι!!!!μα εχω εισιτήρια για σήμερα,μου λεει!Ε τοτε θα ερθει του απάντησα!


Ηδη εχει ξεκινησει και αυτη την στιγμη βρισκεται παραλαξη στην Αιγινα. Καλα ταξειδια σε πλοιο και πληρωμα

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τα λογια μελους του πληρωματος του αγαπημενου Αγιος Γεωργιος επιβεβαιωνουν με τον καλυτερο τροπο ποσο δυσκολη ειναι η αγονη των Κυθηρων-Αντικυθηρων ειδικα στο κομματι Κισσαμος-Αντικυθηρα-Κυθηρα.

Ηταν μια συντομη συνδεση των δυο αξιων σκαριων, οταν ο Αγιος αντικατεστησε τον Κορναρο ωστε ο τελευταιος να παει για μια πολυ δυσκολη αποστολη στην Κασοκαρπαθια σε εναν εξαιρετικα δυσκολο, οπως αποδειχτηκε, Χειμωνα στις αρχες του 2015.

Διασταυρωθηκαν στο τελος της αξιας καριερας του ενος απο τα δυο...

----------


## aigaion1

Μια φωτογραφία του Κυρίου Νίκου Παναγιωτόπουλου από τις πρώτες αφίξεις του ποιητή της άγονης στην Κάσο , πριν την μετασκευή στην πρύμνη , και φορώντας ακόμα τα μπλε χρώματα της P&O , με τα διακριτικά της Λανέ σε τσιμινιέρες και μπάντες. Αρχικά το βαπόρι αγαπήθηκε από τους κατοίκους της ΚασοΚαρπαθίας καθώς μείωσε το ταξίδι κατά πολύ. Από τις 30 ώρες του Σίφνος Εξπρές που όργωνε το αιγαίο , το ταξίδι μειώθηκε στις 17 ώρες , με ένα μικρότερο δρομολόγιο και μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα. Αυτή είναι η πηγή της φωτογραφίας , στην οποία υπάρχουν και άλλες ιστορικές και ενδιαφέρουσες: http://www.insitu.gr/kassos/multimed...s/startup.html



kornaros lane me ta arxika xrwmata xwris primnio katastroma.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε aigaion1 ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την πραγματικα ομορφη φωτογραφια, μαλιστα ειναι απο την περιοδο του Πασχα πριν 21 χρονια. Την ειχα δει και παλαιοτερα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι αν την εχω ανεβασει.

Επειδη βλεπω οτι καταγεσαι απο την υπεροχη Καρπαθο θυμασαι ποια ηταν τα αρχικα δρομολογια του βαποριου ωστε να κανει 17 ωρες; Επισης εννοεις 17 ωρες για Κασο ή για Καρπαθο;

Μου φαινονται λιγες δεδομενου οτι ειχε και το Λασιθι μεσα. Για να βγει 17ωρο μεχρι Πηγαδια πρεπει να περνουσε μονο απο Μηλο και Σητεια πριν την Κασο πραγμα που μου φαινεται δυσκολο γιατι νομιζω οτι ειχε και τον Αγιο Νικολαο στο δρομολογιο ενω δεν ξερω ποτε εβαλαν και τη Σαντορινη. 
Πρεπει να ταξιδευε με 18+ κομβους σταθερα τοτε, στις αρχες, αλλα με τον Αγιο Νικολαο μεσα, πριν τη Σητεια, δυσκολα να εκανε κατω απο 18-18.5 ωρες για Πηγαδια.

Νομιζω οτι ολη η παρουσια του Κορναρου μεχρι και το Φθινοπωρο 2008 ηταν πολυ καλη στη γραμμη και αγαπηθηκε. Η ταχυτητα του ηταν συνηθως πανω απο 17 κομβους ενω αν χρειαζοταν ανοιγε και αρκετα περισσοτερο. Ταξιδευε πολυ καλα στον καιρο και ολοι οι χωροι του ηταν διαθεσιμοι στους επιβατες. Περασε για 1-2 δρομολογια το Σεπτεμβρη του 2009 σε αντικατασταση του Πρεβελης και το περιμεναν με χαρα.

Περυσι, εν ετει 2015, 39 χρονων πλεον και επηρεασμενος απο την κριση, σε ενα πολυ δυσκολο Χειμωνα, με αισθητα μειωμενη ταχυτητα (κατα βαση 15 κομβους στην Κασοκαρπαθια, καμια φορα παραπανω, καμια φορα παρακατω) και μερικες βλαβες, ακουσε πολλα και απαξιωθηκε πολυ και απο πολλα στοματα στα δυο νησια για οσο καιρο αντικατεστησε το Πρεβελης.

Δικαιως εγιναν παραπονα γιατι δεν ηταν ο Κορναρος του 2008 πλεον. Απλα θεωρω οτι υπαρχει μιας σαφης διαφορα των ευλογων παραπονων που ταυτοχρονα δειχνουν τον απαραιτητο σεβασμο, που αποδιδουν την αναγνωριση της προσφορας του παρελθοντος απο την πληρη, τυφλη και μηδενιστικη απαξιωση. Δυστυχως συνεβει κατα βαση το δευτερο λες και αυτο το βαπορι δεν περασε ποτε απο αυτα τα λιμανια και δεν προσφερε τιποτα. 
Αυτο ειναι το μεγαλο κριμα και ειναι δειγμα γενικοτερης νοοτροπιας και στασης ζωης, δεν εχει να κανει μονο με το ακτοπλοικο...

Ευτυχως μερικοι ηταν πιο συγκρατημενοι, με εστιασμενα παραπονα κυριως απεναντι στην εταιρεια αλλα και ομορφες αναμνησεις, ενω καποιοι μεσα στα δυσκολα ταξιδια του Χειμωνα ειχαν να πουν οτι τουλαχιστον ο παλιος ακομα τη δουλευει καλα τη θαλασσα γενικα και ειδικοτερα σε σχεση με την Πρεβελαρα...

Αν εχεις δικες σου ιστοριες, εμπειριες, φωτογραφιες απο τα χρονια του βαποριου στην αγαπημενη Κασοκαρπαθια θα ηταν χαρα μας να τις μοιραστεις μαζι μας.

----------


## aigaion1

Καλησπέρα φίλε Captain_Nionios , και ευχαριστώ για την ευκαιρία που μου έδωσες ώστε να κάνω αυτή τη διευκρίνιση.

 Οι ώρες του ταξιδιού ήταν 17 μέχρι της Κάσο , έχοντας μέχρι τότε πιάσει Μήλο , Ηράκλειο ( με επιφυλάξεις ) , Άγιο Νικόλαο , και Σητεία . Μέχρι τα Πηγάδια ήταν 18.5 με 19 όταν είχε καλοσύνες. Η Σαντορίνη προστέθηκε αργότερα στο δρομολόγιο , αυξάνοντας έτσι τις ώρες σε 21 μέχρι τα Πηγάδια. Παρ'όλα αυτά κανείς δεν παραπονιόταν για την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού , έχοντας ως μέτρο σύγκρισης τα Νταλιάνα και Ρομίλντα , όπου μέχρι να βρεθείς στην Κάρπαθο είχες δει την Σύρο , την Πάρο , την Νάξο την Ίο και το μισό αιγαίο ακόμα :P .

Ήταν η εποχή που το λιμάνι της Κάσου ήταν εντελώς απροστάτευτο και εκτεθειμένο στους ανέμους , και έτσι τα βαπόρια που ερχόντουσαν μέχρι τότε , αν και έκαναν αρκετές προσπάθειες να δέσουν , την άφηναν συνεχώς και συνέχιζαν. Δεν ήταν λίγες οι φορές που οι Κασιώτες βρέθηκαν στα Πηγάδια , και όταν το πλοίο ερχόταν από την Ρόδο και ξανακατέβαινε στην Κάσο , πάλι την άφηνε και τους άδειαζε στην Σητεία...

 Με τον Κορνάρο το γεγονός αυτό έπαψε να είναι το συχνό , γι'αυτό και οι Κασιώτες έτρεφαν , και τρέφουν ακόμα μεγάλη συμπάθεια για το πλοίο. Στην Κάρπαθο αντίθετα , ειδικά μετά το περσινό ατύχημα στον λιμενοβραχίονα της Κάσου και την έλευση του Blue Star 2 , η φήμη του έχει δυστυχώς καταστραφεί. 

 Εγώ παρ'όλα αυτά έχοντας κάνει αρκετά ταξίδια μαζί του το έχω μέσα στην καρδιά μου , και θεωρώ ότι ακόμα και σήμερα στην ηλικία του είναι ένα αξιόπιστο και πολύ συμπαθές πλοίο , με άξιο πλήρωμα.

----------


## SteliosK

ΚΑΛΩΣ ΟΡΙΣΕΣ φίλε aigaion1 από την ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΗ και ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ Κάρπαθο!

Αναχώρηση από το μεγάλο λιμάνι ένα φθινοπωρινό απόγευμα του 2014

Vitsentzos Kornaros.jpg

Αφιερωμένη η φωτογραφία σε σένα και στον Διονύση Captain_Nionios.

----------


## aigaion1

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση! Καλώς σας βρήκα!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μπλεξαμε πασχαλιατικα οι καψουρηδες με την μαγευτικη Καρπαθο, την Κασοκαρπαθια και τα βαπορια της...

----------


## alekoskit

¶λλο ένα ρεκόρ για το ΒΙΝ. ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ. Από χθές που έφυγε από το Πειραιά η ταχυτητά του κυμαίνεται από 11 έως 13 μίλια μάξιμουμ. Σήμερα έφθασε στα Κύθηρα με καθυστέρηση 1 ώρας και 20
λεπτών και το ταξίδι Κύθηρα - Γύθειο διήρκεσε από 13:40 - 17:10, δηλαδή *3,5 ώρες*... Σπάμε το ένα ρεκόρ μετά το άλλο. Ούτε επί εποχής ΜΑΡΘΑ δεν βιώσαμε τέτοιους χρόνους. Δυστυχώς όμως κανείς δεν παρεμβαίνει για να επιβάλει κυρώσεις στην πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία του...

----------


## karavofanatikos

> ¶λλο ένα ρεκόρ για το ΒΙΝ. ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ. Από χθές που έφυγε από το Πειραιά η ταχυτητά του κυμαίνεται από 11 έως 13 μίλια μάξιμουμ. Σήμερα έφθασε στα Κύθηρα με καθυστέρηση 1 ώρας και 20
> λεπτών και το ταξίδι Κύθηρα - Γύθειο διήρκεσε από 13:40 - 17:10, δηλαδή *3,5 ώρες*... Σπάμε το ένα ρεκόρ μετά το άλλο. Ούτε επί εποχής ΜΑΡΘΑ δεν βιώσαμε τέτοιους χρόνους. Δυστυχώς όμως κανείς δεν παρεμβαίνει για να επιβάλει κυρώσεις στην πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία του...


Μόνο παρέλειψες να αναφέρεις ότι οι θυελλώδεις άνεμοι που έπνεαν στη θάλασσα Κυθήρων ήταν στο όριο του απαγορευτικού! Άρα, δικαιολογημένη η καθυστέρηση.

Υ.Γ: Να πούμε επίσης πως για όσο διάστημα απαιτηθεί για την απομάκρυνση του Παναγία Τήνου, το πλοίο θα αναχωρεί απ' την προβλήτα των Ροδίτικων (Πύλη Ε1)

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δυστυχως Νεκταριε μαλλον δεν ειναι μονο ο καιρος, ειδα φωτο και μια απο τις τρεις αποληξεις των εξατμισεων των κυριων μηχανων δε βγαζει καπνο. 

Μαλλον η μεσαια μηχανη εχει καποιο προβλημα.

Η εταιρεια πρεπει να παρει αποφαση οτι η υπερπροσπαθεια ολου του πληρωματος και ειδικα του μηχανοστασιου και της γεφυρας αξιζει να ανταμειφθει και να δωσουν το μπατζετ να γινει μια γερη επισκευη στις μηχανες οπως η περσινη του Πρεβελης. 
Ετσι δε θα απαξιωνεται ουτε το πληρωμα του αλλα ουτε και το ιδιο το βαπορι που σα μοναδα εχει πολλες δυνατοτητες.

Θα ηθελα βεβαια να ρωτησω τον φιλο alekoskit αν εχει γραψει ποτε εστω ενα θετικο ποστ για το βαπορι. 
Αν ηταν ευχαριστημενος τα πρωτα χρονια (2009-2011) του Κορναρου στη γραμμη που ταξιδευε σταθερα με πανω απο 16 κομβους και πολλες φορες πανω απο 17 οταν ειχε απεργιες και επρεπε να προλαβει.
Απο ποτε αρχισε να ειναι δυσαρεστημενος ή ηταν παντα;
Αν θεωρει οτι εχει ακομα καποια θετικα αυτη τη στιγμη.
Ελπιζω να μου απαντησει...

----------


## alekoskit

> Μόνο παρέλειψες να αναφέρεις ότι οι θυελλώδεις άνεμοι που έπνεαν στη θάλασσα Κυθήρων ήταν στο όριο του απαγορευτικού! Άρα, δικαιολογημένη η καθυστέρηση


Καμία αντίρρηση! Στο τμήμα Κίσαμος - Κύθηρα να δεχθώ ότι μείωσε ταχύτητα γιατί η θάλασσα ήταν άσχημη. Από τα Κύθηρα και μετά γιατί συνέχισε να πηγαίνει με 11 μίλια; Λίγη θάλασσα συνάντησε από το φάρο Μουδαρίου και μετά για μισή ώρα. Ακόμα και στα τελευταία 15 ν.μ. που η θάλασσα ήταν σχεδόν λάδι, το πλοίο μετά βίας έφθασε τα 12 μίλια/ώρα...

----------


## alekoskit

> Θα ηθελα βεβαια να ρωτησω τον φιλο alekoskit αν εχει γραψει ποτε εστω ενα θετικο ποστ για το βαπορι. 
> Αν ηταν ευχαριστημενος τα πρωτα χρονια (2009-2011) του Κορναρου στη γραμμη που ταξιδευε σταθερα με πανω απο 16 κομβους και πολλες φορες πανω απο 17 οταν ειχε απεργιες και επρεπε να προλαβει.
> Απο ποτε αρχισε να ειναι δυσαρεστημενος ή ηταν παντα;
> Αν θεωρει οτι εχει ακομα καποια θετικα αυτη τη στιγμη.
> Ελπιζω να μου απαντησει...


Όταν ο Κορνάρος ήρθε στα νερά μας αποτέλεσε αναβάθμιση για τη γραμμή. Συνεπής, γρήγορος και πεντακάθαρος. Περίπου από το 2011 και μετά τα πράγματα πήραν τον κατήφορο. Θα μπορούσα να αναφερθώ στο εσωτερικό του (στο οποίο δεν έχει γίνει η παραμικρή αναβάθμιση, επισκευή, ανανέωση κλπ από το 2009), ωστόσο μπορώ να δικαιολογήσω ότι είναι παλιό πλοίο και οι καιροί δύσκολοι για να δαπανάς χρήματα για την εικόνα σου. 
Η ταχύτητα όμως; Είναι δυνατόν να αφήνεις ένα τέτοιο πλοίο να σέρνεται με 13 - 14 μίλια; 
Το παρακολούθησα στο marine traffic από την Τρίτη το βράδυ που έφυγε από το Πειραιά. Δεν ξεπέρασε ούτε σε ένα σημείο τα 13 μίλια την ώρα. Έφταιγε ο καιρός? Είχε θυελλώδεις ανέμους στον Αργοσαρωνικό την Τρίτη το βράδυ? Σήμερα ανέβηκε από την Κρήτη στο Γύθειο με 11,9 μίλια max. Μέχρι τα Κύθηρα να δεχθώ ότι έφταιγε ο καιρός. Μετά, τι έφταιγε; Είτε είναι πολιτική της εταιρείας είτε το πλοίο έχει πρόβλημα. Τον περασμένο Φεβρουάριο με μπονάτσα, κάναμε 3 ώρες και 5 λεπτά από το Γύθειο στα Κύθηρα. Σήμερα κάναμε 3 ώρες και 30 λεπτά. Πόσο πρέπει να φθάσει για να κρίνεις δικαιολογημένη την αγανάκτησή μου? 
Λυπάμαι αν έχεις συναισθηματικούς δεσμούς με το πλοίο αυτό (και σε κατανοώ γιατί κι εγώ έχω αντίστοιχους με άλλα πλοία), αλλά εγώ είμαι υποχρεωμένος να ταξιδεύω συχνά μαζί του και όχι για αναψυχή και δεν μπορώ να νιώθω κάθε φορά πολίτης τρίτης - τέταρτης κατηγορίας.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το παρακολουθησα αρκετα αυτες τις μερες. 

Απο Μ.Πεμπτη και μεχρι Μ.Σαββατο βραδυ, οταν εφτασε στα Αντικυθηρα κατα την επιστροφη απο Γυθειο, πηγαινε σχεδον παντα 15+- κομβους λιγο πανω λιγο κατω.

Κατοπιν απο Αντικυθηρα για Κισσαμο επεσε και δεν ανεβηκε ξανα απο τοτε.

Καποιες φορες παει 13+ (ειδικα απο Κυθηρα για Κισσαμο και το Αντιστροφο) γιατι ετσι βγαινει το προγραμμα (εχει και μεγαλες δηλωμενες παραμονες στα Κυθηρα καποιες φορες). Αυτη τη φορα οπως εγραψα υποθετω πως ειναι μηχανικο προβλημα γιατι μαλλον η εξατμιση της μεσαιας δεν εβγαζε καπνο.

Τα παραπονα σου ειναι δικαιολογημενα και επιτελους πρεπει να το παρει αποφαση η εταιρεια οτι θα δωσει καποιο σεβαστο ποσο για τις κυριες μηχανες. 
Εχει Α' μηχανικο που φτιαχνει μονος του ακομα και τα σταμπιλαϊζερ, που και σε νεα βαπορια πολλες φορες χαλανε και τα εχουν για μεγαλα διαστηματα ανενεργα, ας τον αφησει να κανει το βαπορι να φυσαει. Ξερει μεχρι και την τελευταια βιδα ειναι μεσα απο την παραλαβη, σχεδον 22 χρονια. 
Πολλες φορες γινονται πραγματα, υπαρχουν φορες που τα τελευταια χρονια ανοιγει, ειδικα περυσι στην Κασοκαρπαθια δεν ηταν λιγες οι φορες που με μπουνατσες περνουσε τους 16 κομβους, το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν μπορει να το κανει με συνεχεια χωρις βλαβη, οποτε πρεπει επιτελους να δωσουν αρκετα λεφτα. 

Ομως επειδη σχεδον ολες τις φορες μπαινεις μονο για κραξιμο ειπα να σε ρωτησω ποια ειναι η συνολικη σου γνωμη ρε αδερφε γιατι νομιζω οτι ορισμενα καλα ποτε δεν τα γραφεις. 
Ας πουμε εγραψες για τη χρονικη βελτιωση στην εξυπηρετηση στα μπαρ; 
Εγραψες για τις πολυ καθαρες τουαλετες; (δεν φαινονται κυριλε και καινουριες αλλα ειναι πολυ καθαρες ειδικα τον τελευταιο χρονο) 
Εγραψες για το σταθερα ανοιχτο και αξιοπρεπες σελφ σερβις; 
Εγραψες για το εξωτερικο μπαρ που ανοιξε περυσι μετα απο χρονια;
Εγραψες για την αλλαγη κουβετρων, μαξιλαριων και σεντονιων με ολοκαινουρια στις καμπινες;
Εγραψες ενα καλο λογο για το ταξιδεμα του; (αυτο δεν το εχασε ακομα)

Δεν λεω να τα γραψεις ολα ουτε να τα γραψεις πριν απο τα παραπονα, το συνηθες ειναι να γραφουμε πρωτα τα παραπονα μας, λογικο ειναι, αλλα γραψε και κατι καλο αφου υπαρχει. Με αυτον το τροπο θα αποκτησουν και μεγαλυτερη αξια τα παραπονα σου...

Με την ευκαιρια να παμε στο 2011. 
Η πρωτη φωτογραφια ειναι στον κολπο της Κισσαμου με πορεια για Αντικυθηρα στις 13/3/2011. 
Η δευτερη λιγο πριν την παραλλαξη του Καβο Μαλια με πορεια για Κυθηρα μετα απο απεργια στις 16/6/2011.
Δες την ταχυτητα...

Kornaros_17.2_knots_13_3_2011.jpg Kornaros_17.5_knots_16_6_2011.jpg

----------


## alekoskit

> Δεν λεω να τα γραψεις ολα ουτε να τα γραψεις πριν απο τα παραπονα, το συνηθες ειναι να γραφουμε πρωτα τα παραπονα μας, λογικο ειναι, αλλα γραψε και κατι καλο αφου υπαρχει. Με αυτον το τροπο θα αποκτησουν και μεγαλυτερη αξια τα παραπονα σου...


¶ντε! Θα σου κάνω το χατίρι! Το μπαρ στο πίσω μέρος που άνοιξε από πέρσι είναι μία πολύ ευχάριστη νότα στο όλο σκηνικό. Αξίζουν θερμά συγχαρητήρια σε όποιον το οργάνωσε τόσο για τις μουσικές του επιλογές όσο και για την βαρελίσια μπύρα που διαθέτει στους επιβάτες. 
Είναι ένας ευχάριστος τρόπος να περάσεις τις ...7 ώρες και 45 λεπτά? που θέλεις για να πας από το Πειραιά στα Κύθηρα... 

Αν θεωρείς ότι έχω λόγους να κράζω το ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ, είναι δικαίωμά σου. Δεν νομίζω όμως να χρησιμοποίησα ποτέ εκφράσεις του τύπου σαπιοκάραβο, ερείπιο ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο. Αυτό που με ενοχλεί είναι η ταχύτητά του. Και κυρίως η ασυνέπειά του. Αν έχεις αντίθετη γνώμη είναι δικαίωμά σου. Δεν ξέρω αν ταξιδεύεις συχνά με το πλοίο ή δουλεύεις στο πλοίο. Τα σχόλιά μου όμως τα κάνω σε ένα forum που έχει περιορισμένο κοινό και ελπίδα μου είναι να φθάσουν στα αυτιά των υπευθύνων του πλοίου. Γι' αυτό και δεν τα κάνω σε δημόσια μέσα με ευρύτερο κοινό. Διότι τα σχόλια αυτά δεν είναι μόνο δικά μου... Αν τους ενδιαφέρει βέβαια... Νομίζω ότι θα σταματήσω εδώ γιατί δεν προσφέρει κάτι στο forum η συνέχιση αυτού του θέματος. Αυτό που ήθελα να πω (σε σχέση με την ταχύτητα τις τελευταίες μέρες) καταγράφηκε. Αν δεν χρειαζόταν να καταγραφεί, μπορούν οι διαχειριστές να διαγράψουν τις αναρτήσεις μου και να λήξει εδώ το ζήτημα. 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Αλεξανδρε (λογικα ετσι σε λενε).

Δεν ειπα οτι εχεις υποπτους-σκοτεινους λογους να κραζεις το βαπορι ειδικα για την ταχυτητα, ουτε οτι εχεις αχτι το βαπορι, φαινεται απο την κουβεντα που κανουμε τωρα οτι εχουν περασει και περιοδοι, παλαιοτερα, που σε ικανοποιουσαν οι υπηρεσιες του σε πολλα.

Αυτο που επισημαινω ομως ειναι οτι τοσα χρονια, αν ψαξεις τα ποστ σου, εχεις κανει ελαχιστες εως μηδενικες θετικες αναφορες και παρα πολλες με εντονα παραπονα και κραξιμο. 
Δεν θεωρω οτι το κανεις επιτηδες αλλα μεσα στο δικαιολογημενο παραπονο που εχεις για τις καθυστερησεις, που συχνα συμβαινουν, θολωνεις και ξεχνας οτιδηποτε καλο σε βαθμο που να φαινεται οτι μονο κραζεις.
Οπως ειπα θεωρω λογικο να εστιαζουμε πρωτα απ'ολα στα παραπονα, αλλα μην ξεχναμε και την αλλη πλευρα, τη θετικη, που υπαρχει.

Η επαναλειτουργια του εξωτερικου μπαρ ηταν πρωτοβουλια του προϊσταμενου αρχιθαλαμηπολου ο οποιος αποφασισε να βαλει προσωπικη εργασια, εφτιαξε ο ιδιος τα ντουλαπια, τα εβαψε και γενικοτερα διαμορφωσε το χωρο με πολυ μικροτερο κοστος απ' αυτο που θα εβγαινε αν αγοραζαν ολα τα υλικα απο καταστηματα του ειδους. 

Η προθεση υπαρχει απ' ολο το πληρωμα σε καθε ποστο, το θεμα ειναι να το παρουν χαμπαρι και τα μεγαλα κεφαλια της εταιρειας ωστε να καταλαβουν οτι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ επιτελους να βαλουν το χερι στην τσεπη για εστιασμενες εργασιες.
Μια καλη επισκευη στις κυριες μηχανες, αλλαγες μοκετας στα σημεια που εχει παλιωσει και επισκευη οποιων ταπετσαριων εχουν φθαρει. 
Καμια αλλαγη στη διαταξη των χωρων δεν χρειαζεται, το πλοιο ηταν και ειναι πολυ λειτουργικο και φωτεινο για τον επιβατη με ωραιους και ανετους χωρους, ενω οι αεροπορικες-κρεβατια στο τελευταιο ντεκ χωρις επιπελον χρεωση ειναι πολυ δυνατο ατου.

Κλεινω με μια ανατολη στην Παραπολα, εν πλω για Πειραια, ελπιζω οτι εχεις απολαυσει αναλογες εικονες απο το πλωριο μπαλκονι... 

Kornaros_anatoli_Parapola_26_4_2013.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δεν εχει ξεκινησει ακομα απο Κισσαμο. 

Απ' οτι καταλαβα θα καθυστερησει την αναχωρηση του μαλλον για να προλαβει να ενημερωθει για την τετραημερη απεργια κοσμος απο τα Κυθηρα που ηταν να αναχωρησει τις επομενες μερες.

Λογικα ειναι αρκετοι που πηραν αδεια τρεις μερες και θα το πηγαιναν σερι μεχρι την Κυριακη, οποτε πρεπει να ταξιδεψουν σημερα...

----------


## hayabusa

Εναέρια λήψη με drone του ποιητή κατά την έξοδό του από το ΝΜΔ για δοκιμαστικό πριν την έναρξη των δρομολογίων του, τη Μ. Πέμπτη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σήμερα που είδα το πλοίο στο ντοκ 3 στον Πειραιά, παρατήρησα την άσχημη εικόνα που παρουσιάζει η δεξιά του πλευρά, μετά τις πρόσφατες εργασίες συντήρησης του, κατά τις οποίες ενώ βάφτηκαν οι άσπρες επιφάνειες, τα σινιάλα της εταιρείας που είναι γραμμένα πάνω σε αυτές δεν "φινιρίστηκαν" κατόπιν, με αποτέλεσμα να φαίνονται σαν "σκοροφαγωμένα" (δεν ξέρω πως καλύτερα να το εκφράσω). 

Θα ήθελα με την ευκαιρεία να καταθέσω την άποψη μου στην αντιπαράθεση που εκτυλίχτηκε στα αμέσως προηγούμενα ποστ χωρίς να θέλω να πάρω θέση υπέρ της μίας ή της άλλης, παρατηρώντας μόνο ότι κάποια πράγματα είναι απαραίτητα, αυτονόητα και προαπαιτούμενα χωρίς να χρειάζεται να υπάρχει απεναντί τους θετική αντιμετώπιση αλλά οπωσδήποτε αρνητική αν δεν τηρούνται. Το να μπω σε ένα καράβι (ή τουλάχιστον σε ένα χώρο που πληρώνω για να μπω) και να έχει καθαρές τουαλέτες δεν χρειάζεται να το αναφέρω απολύτως πουθενά γιατί είναι αυτονόητο ότι οι τουαλέτες πρέπει να είναι καθαρές και να αστράφτουν (εκτός κι αν ζούμε στην Σιέρα Λεόνε), όπως αυτονόητο θεωρώ πως θα πρέπει να καταγγείλω προς πάσαν κατεύθυνση το αν είναι μέσα στην βρώμα και την μαύρη την μπίχλα. Τα ίδια ακριβώς ισχύουν και για την έγκαιρη και σωστή εξυπηρέτηση στα μπαρ, το σταθερά ανοιχτό και αξιοπρεπές (αλίμονο αν δεν ήταν έτσι) σελφ σέρβις, την τακτική αλλαγή λευκών ειδών στις καμπίνες και την αδιαμφισβήτητα απαραίτητη καθαριότητα τους (είναι δυνατόν να πω μπράβο σε ένα πλοίο ή σε ένα ξενοδοχείο γιατί στα σεντόνια μου δεν κυκλοφορούσαν κατσαρίδες και ήταν καθαρά ???).

Όλα τα άλλα μπορούν να αποτελούν υποκειμενική θεμιτή και καλοδεχούμενη άποψη, το καλό ή όχι ταξίδεμα, οι άνετοι ή μη χώροι, το λειτουργικό ή όχι γκαράζ, η όμορφη ή όχι εξωτερική εμφάνιση, οι πολυθρόνες στα σαλόνια, η ταχύτητα κλπ. κλπ. κλπ. Αλλά τα παραπάνω που ανέφερα, κατά την γνώμη μου είναι αδιαπραγμάτευτα και αυτονόητα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Θα ήθελα με την ευκαιρεία να καταθέσω την άποψη μου στην αντιπαράθεση που εκτυλίχτηκε στα αμέσως προηγούμενα ποστ *χωρίς να θέλω να πάρω θέση υπέρ της μίας ή της άλλης...*


Γιωργο ειναι δικαιωμα σου να κανεις το σχολιο σου και να εκφρασεις τη διαφωνια σου, το σεβομαι απολυτα.

Αλλα σε παρακαλω την επομενη φορα εχε την ειλικρινια να γραψεις στα ισια "ρε συ Διονυση διαφωνω μαζι σου στα εξης" ή αν δε θες να το γραψεις ετσι, τουλαχιστον θεμιτο θα ηταν να μη γραψεις το "*χωρίς να θέλω να πάρω θέση υπέρ της μίας ή της άλλης...*". 

Αφου ειναι ξεκαθαρο πως δεν ειναι αληθες εφοσον υπαρχουν αρκετα σημεια στα οποια διαφωνεις ξεκαθαρα και μονο μαζι μου.

Αυτο το υφος "εγω δε λεω τιποτα αλλα... λεω και παραλεω" νομιζω δεν ειναι ντομπρο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αχ βρε Διονύση, μπα σε καλό σου με έκανες και γέλασα. Μα είναι δυνατόν να διαβάζεις κάτι και να το μεταφράζεις μόνο όπως θέλεις εσύ να το μεταφράσεις ??? 

Τέλος πάντων, ας το προσπεράσω και ας κάνω μία προσπάθεια να σε πείσω για τις καλές μου προθέσεις (αν και είμαι βέβαιος ότι οποιοσδήποτε διαβάσει το ποστ μου μπορεί να το καταλάβει). Έγραψα "*χωρίς να θέλω να πάρω θέση υπέρ της μίας ή της άλλης...*" και το εννοώ _απόλυτα_. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να πάρω θέση στο αν το πλοίο είναι παλιό ή καινούργιο, όμορφο ή άσχημο, ταχύτατο ή αργότατο, καλοσυντηρημένο ή κακοοσυντηρημένο, και το εξήγησα αναλυτικά στην τελευταία παράγραφο του ποστ μου την οποία σκοπίμως παράβλεψες (γιατί άραγε ???).

Εγώ πήρα θέση σε κάποια μεμονωμένα επιχειρήματα, του στυλ "γιατί δεν λες μπράβο σε έναν τίμιο που .....δεν είναι κλέφτης" (μα να επιβραβεύσω μία τουαλέτα που οφείλει να είναι καθαρή ?????!!!!!) και τίποτα παραπάνω. Και να είσαι σίγουρος παλιέ μου και καλέ μου μικρέ φίλε, ότι αν "διαφωνούσα ξεκαθαρα και μονο μαζι σου" δεν θα είχα κανένα μα κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα να το εκφράσω ανοιχτά. _Το ότι βρήκα εσφαλμένα (κατά την γνώμη μου) κάποια επιχειρήματα που έφερες για να υποστηρίξεις την άποψη σου, δεν σημαίνει ότι διαφωνώ με την άποψη σου._  Τόσο απλά, και δεν θα επανέλθω. Όποιος έχει μάτια διαβάζει, και όποιος έχει νου κρίνει. Τα γραπτά παραμένουν, και σε παρακαλώ πολύ μην εκτέθεισαι χωρίς λόγο.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γιωργο το πιο ευκολο θα ηταν να μην μπω καν σε διαδικασια να σου απαντησω, να το παραβλεψω και ολα να κυλησουν ησυχα, ομορφα και βεβαια υποκριτικα...

Οπως θα διαβασες ομως ειχα την ντομπροσυνη να σου γραψω στα ισια, οτι διαφωνω με την αντιφαση που διαπιστωσα ξεκαθαρα στο ποστ σου και βεβαια δεν την εξελαβα ως τετοια επειδη ετσι ηθελα αλλα επειδη ετσι ηταν. 

Σιγουρα εχει ενα ενδιαφερον να παιζεις μες τις λεπτομερειες ωστε για δευτερο συνεχομενο ποστ να προσπαθεις να πεισεις οτι "εγω δεν ειπα τιποτα", ως καλο παιδι, αλλα δεν με πειθεις.

Το οτι δεν πηρες θεση για το "*αν το πλοίο είναι παλιό ή καινούργιο, όμορφο ή άσχημο, ταχύτατο ή αργότατο, καλοσυντηρημένο ή κακοοσυντηρημένο*" ειναι αληθες, δεν ειπα το αντιθετο, εχω νου (εσυ μαλλον το αμφισβητεις) να το κατανοησω και εχεις νου (εγω σιγουρα δεν το αμφισβητω) για να καταλαβεις οτι δεν εστιαζω σε αυτο. 

Αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι το να ξεκινας με "*χωρίς να θέλω να πάρω θέση υπέρ της μίας ή της άλλης...*" δε συναδει με το να αναφερεις αρκετες διαφωνιες σου με θεσεις μου στη συνεχεια, ακομα και αν *ΤΥΠΙΚΑ* δεν πηρες θεση για το αν "*αν το πλοίο είναι παλιό ή καινούργιο, όμορφο ή άσχημο, ταχύτατο ή αργότατο, καλοσυντηρημένο ή κακοοσυντηρημένο*". Οποτε δεν ειναι αληθες το οτι δεν παιρνεις θεση-θεσεις γενικα στο ποστ σου.

Η *ΟΥΣΙΑ* ειναι οτι μπηκες στον κοπο, και ειχες καθε δικαιωμα, να εκφρασεις σε αρκετα σημεια τη διαφωνια σου μαζι μου. Αυτη ηταν η βασικη αιτια που εγινε το ποστ σου, αυτο ηταν το βασικο θεμα του και ξανατονιζω, ειναι απολυτα σεβαστο.

Οταν ομως πριν μπεις στη *ΟΥΣΙΑ* πετας ενα "*χωρίς να θέλω να πάρω θέση υπέρ της μίας ή της άλλης...*" που αφορα αλλη-αλλες θεση-θεσεις και καταληγεις να διαφωνεις με αρκετες αλλες, μονο τους ενος απο τους δυο, νομιζω οτι ειναι αντιφατικο, μη ντομπρο και ανακολουθο.

Θεωρω οτι *οταν η βασικη σου προθεση* *ειναι να διαφωνησεις* με καποιες θεσεις, απλα διαφωνεις, με συναισθηματικη σαφηνεια, ξεκαθαρα και στα ισια, χωρις να προλογισεις οτι δεν διαφωνεις με αλλες θεσεις ή εστω αν το κανεις τουλαχιστον μπορεις να επισημανεις οτι στη συνεχεια, με τα επομενα διαφωνεις. 

Αντιθετως η ουσια, το βασικο νοημα, η βασικη αυρα, που αφηνει ο προλογος σου διαφερει απο το μεγαλυτερο και πιο ουσιωδες μερος του ποστ σου.

Εχω παρατηρησει και αλλες φορες, που δεν ειχαν να κανουν με δικα μου ποστ, οτι ενω θες συχνα και τοσο πολυ να διαφωνησεις, κατι σε κανει να θες να χρυσωσεις το χαπι και να δωσεις μια αυρα συμφωνιας-ουδετεροτητας που διαφωνει ή διαφωνιας που συμφωνει-ειναι ουδετερη, παρ'το οπως θες...

Αμα θες κατα βαση να διαφωνησεις, παραδεξου-αποδεξου την επιθυμια σου, δε χρειαζεται να βαζεις ορεκτικο συμφωνιας-ουδετεροτητας πριν το κυριως πιατο της διαφωνιας...

Αυτο πιστευω, αυτο σου λεω, στα ισια.

----------


## Ellinis

Θα σας παρακαλέσω να κρατήσουμε το περιεχόμενο των μηνυμάτων γύρω από το πλοίο. Τυχόν σκέψεις σας περί ύφους κλπ των μηνυμάτων μπορείτε να τις ανταλλάξετε επι προσωπικού.

----------


## alekoskit

Η ταχύτητα φαίνεται να επανήλθε στα προ δεξαμενισμού επίπεδα. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σχέση με την πολυήμερη παραμονή του στο Πειραιά (λόγω απεργιών) και αν έγινε κάποια παρέμβαση στις μηχανές. Πάντως από εχθές που έφυγε από το Πειραιά αν και μέχρι την Ύδρα σερνόταν, από εκεί και πέρα είναι σταθερά πάνω από 14 κόμβους.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Με το βαπορι ταξιδευε ενας φιλος-μελος του φορουμ. 

Με την ευκαιρια της απεργιας βολεψε το προγραμμα ωστε να κανει το Πειραιας-Κυθηρα-Αντικυθηρα (προσθηκη λογο απεργιας)-Κισσαμος και καπακι το Κισσαμος-Αντικυθηρα-Κυθηρα-Γυθειο, με σκοπο να δει τα λιμανια (ειδικα τα Αντικυθηρα) και το βαπορι στην ομορφη αγονη. 
Ειπε οτι ειχε πολλα φορτηγα και για Κυθηρα και για Κισσαμο. Στην Κισσαμο κανονικα φτανει σχεδον παντα αδειο, αλλα φαινεται το φορτωσαν απο Πειραια επειδη δε χωρουσαν στο Χανιωτικο. Εχει ξανασυμβει και παλαιοτερα και μαλιστα ειναι ξεκοτσαριστα.

Για μεγαλα διαστηματα ταξιδευε +-15, οχι απλα με 14+, οποτε προς το παρον ολα καλα. 

Επισης, το ξαναγραφω. 
Με το παρον προγραμμα, ειδικα τις Κυριακες σε επιστροφες απο Κισσαμο και μεχρι τα Κυθηρα, λογω προγραμματος (κυριως λογω της πολυ μεγαλης δηλωμενης παραμονης στα Κυθηρα) τα ωραρια μεχρι τον Πειραια βγαινουν ακομα και αν πηγαινει με λιγοτερους απο 14 κομβους μεχρι τα Κυθηρα. 
Οποτε ταξιδευει με κατω απο 14 εξ' αιτιας αυτου πολλες φορες, για να μην περιμενει μια ωρα στα Κυθηρα που συνηθως απαιτουν 20-25 βια 30 λεπτα σε νορμαλ περιπτωσεις.

----------


## frangie

> Το παρακολουθησα αρκετα αυτες τις μερες. 
> 
> Απο Μ.Πεμπτη και μεχρι Μ.Σαββατο βραδυ, οταν εφτασε στα Αντικυθηρα κατα την επιστροφη απο Γυθειο, πηγαινε σχεδον παντα 15+- κομβους λιγο πανω λιγο κατω.
> 
> Κατοπιν απο Αντικυθηρα για Κισσαμο επεσε και δεν ανεβηκε ξανα απο τοτε.
> 
> Καποιες φορες παει 13+ (ειδικα απο Κυθηρα για Κισσαμο και το Αντιστροφο) γιατι ετσι βγαινει το προγραμμα (εχει και μεγαλες δηλωμενες παραμονες στα Κυθηρα καποιες φορες). Αυτη τη φορα οπως εγραψα υποθετω πως ειναι μηχανικο προβλημα γιατι μαλλον η εξατμιση της μεσαιας δεν εβγαζε καπνο.
> 
> Τα παραπονα σου ειναι δικαιολογημενα και επιτελους πρεπει να το παρει αποφαση η εταιρεια οτι θα δωσει καποιο σεβαστο ποσο για τις κυριες μηχανες. 
> ...


Πολυ χλωμο να πεσουν χρηματα στο 40χρονο πλοιο με αβεβαιο μελλον.Τον οκτωβριο αν δεν κανω λαθος λυγει η 10ετη συμβαση με το υπουργειο.ποιος θα διαθεσει ενα αρκετα σεβαστο ποσο για την ανανεωση και συντηρηση του πλοιου και μηχανικα και στο ξενοδωχειακο κοματι?

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μια μικρη διορθωση. 

Η συμβαση που ληγει το φθινοπωρο ειναι 7.5 περιπου χρονων. Το βαπορι ξεκινησε δρομολογια στις αρχες Μαρτιου του 2009 στη γραμμη των Κυθηρων. 

Θα εχει ενδιαφερον να δουμε αν θα διεκδικησει και παλι η ΑΝΕΚ-ΛΑΝΕ τη γραμμη, αν θα υπαρχουν αλλες ανταγωνιστικες προτασεις και βεβαια για ποσο χρονικο διαστημα θα ειναι η νεα συμβαση. Λογικα θα ειναι για αρκετα πιο βραχυ οπως σχεδον ολες οι αλλες επιδοτουμενες.

Παντως εχει ακουστει (και το μεταφερω με καθε επιφυλαξη) οτι οταν τελειωσει η σεζον ισως η εταιρεια του Μυρτιδιωτισσα θελησει να χτυπησει αγονες γραμμες και δεν αποκλειεται μια απο αυτες να ειναι και η γραμμη των Κυθηρων-Αντικυθηρων... 

Θα ειναι κρισιμο το Φθινοπωρο τοσο για το μελλον του βαποριου οσο και για το μελλον της γραμμης.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το ταξίδι με το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος στην άγονη γραμμή των Κυθήρων & Αντικυθήρων είναι μια γόνιμη εμπειρία γεμάτη στιγμιότυπα που μένουν ανεξίτηλα στη μνήμη σου. 

Το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο το είχα μέσα μου, κάτι σαν απωθημένο, καθώς δεν είχα βρεθεί ποτέ ξανά στα νερά που γεννήθηκε η Αφροδίτη.

Και τι πιο όμορφο να βρεθείς εκεί μ' ένα βαπόρι που ξέρει να κρατά ακόμη ένα άρωμα παλιό κι ακριβό. Θα έλεγα ένα άρωμα σκέτο κειμήλιο που δεν το συναντάς πια στα καινούργια βαπόρια. 

O Κορνάρος συνεχίζοντας την παραδοσιακή ακτοπλοΐα, επιβεβαιώνει το σλόγκαν της παλιάς καλής ΛΑΝΕ. _"Με συνέπεια στις άγονες... εκεί που οι μεγάλοι δεν χωρούν"_

DSCN7328.jpg DSCN7337.jpg DSCN7341.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Το ταξίδι με το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος στην  άγονη γραμμή των Κυθήρων & Αντικυθήρων είναι μια γόνιμη εμπειρία  γεμάτη στιγμιότυπα που μένουν ανεξίτηλα στη μνήμη σου. 
> 
> Το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο το είχα μέσα μου, κάτι σαν απωθημένο, καθώς  δεν είχα βρεθεί ποτέ ξανά στα νερά που γεννήθηκε η Αφροδίτη.
> 
> Και τι πιο όμορφο να βρεθείς εκεί μ' ένα βαπόρι που ξέρει να κρατά ακόμη  ένα άρωμα παλιό κι ακριβό. Θα έλεγα ένα άρωμα σκέτο κειμήλιο που δεν το  συναντάς πια στα καινούργια βαπόρια. 
> 
> O Κορνάρος συνεχίζοντας την παραδοσιακή ακτοπλοΐα, επιβεβαιώνει το σλόγκαν της παλιάς καλής ΛΑΝΕ. _"Με συνέπεια στις άγονες... εκεί που οι μεγάλοι δεν χωρούν"_
> 
> DSCN7328.jpg DSCN7337.jpg DSCN7341.jpg


Η γραμμη εχει ομορφια, απλοτητα, μοναχικοτητα. Ειναι πολυ κλασικη αγονη με πολλα και χαρακτηριστικα τοπια-σημεια.  

Ειδικα ο Ποταμος των Αντικυθηρων αφηνει παντα μια μοναδικη αισθηση. Οσες φορες και αν εχεις περασει απο αυτον το μικρο, επιβλητικο, βραχωδη κολπο που βρισκεται στη μεση του πουθενα παντα νιωθεις οτι βρισκεσαι καπου πολυ ιδιαιτερα. 
Γι'αυτο αλλωστε ακουγεται παντα απο τα μεγαφωνο της πρυμης, το καλημερα, το καλησπερα και το καληνυχτα, γι'αυτο παντα ταραζει την απολυτη ησυχια του η μπουρου του βαποριου εστω και με ενα κοφτο χαιρετισμο μεσα στη μαυρη νυχτα...

Αναμενουμε επιπλεον εντυπωσεις και φωτο αν εχεις ορεξη.

----------


## aigaion1

Πρόκειται πραγματικά για μια μοναδική εμπειρία η οποία δύσκολα ξεχνιέται. Ένα ταξίδι σε έναν από τους ορισμούς της άγονης στην χώρα μας , με ένα θρυλικό βαπόρι με πάρα πολύ βαρύ όνομα και ιστορία.

 Είναι από τις εμπειρίες οι οποίες γίνονται ολοένα και πιο δύσκολο να τις βιώσει κάποιος. Ανάλογη ζεστασιά νιώθει κάνεις κάνοντας ένα ταξίδι με τον Διαγόρα , ή το Πρέβελης , στις απομονωμένες αυτές γραμμές οι οποίες για κάποιους έχουν γίνει συνώνυμο της ταλαιπωρίας , αλλά για κάποιους άλλους βιώματα τα οποία δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να σβήσουν και να ξεχαστούν.

 Τελειώνω λοιπόν το μικρό αυτό κείμενο , παραθέτοντας μια φωτογραφία του Ιεράπετρα λ. τραβηγμένη τον Απρίλη το 2011 στα Πηγάδια Καρπάθου ( σας ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγνώμμη για το κακό της ανάλυσης ) , ενός βαποριού που πλάι στον Κορνάρο εξυπηρετούσε για αρκετά χρόνια την άγονη της ΚασοΚαρπαθίας. 

 Πλέον το μόνο που έχει απομείνει από αυτή την περίοδο , είναι το 1x3m διαφημιστικό της Λανέ με τα δυό βαπόρια πλάι-πλάι το οποίο δεσπόζει ακόμα περήφανο σε ένα από τα δύο πρακτορεία των Πηγαδίων.


ierapetra l anek vradi.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πάμε λοιπόν να τα πάρουμε απ' την αρχή. Το πλοίο λόγω του προβλήματος που έχει προκύψει με το Παναγία Τήνου μας περίμενε στην προβλήτα των Ροδίτικων (Ε1). Πραγματικά, μια σπάνια αναχώρηση για την άγονη γραμμή των Κυθήρων απ' την συγκεκριμένη προβλήτα του ντοκ 3.

DSCN7287.jpg 

Η αναχώρησή μας απ' τον Πειραιά καθυστέρησε περίπου 15', αιτία της οποίας ήταν ο μεγάλος αριθμός φορτηγών που είχε συσσωρευτεί απ' την τετραήμερη απεργία, με προορισμό κυρίως την Κρήτη. Όμως επειδή δεν υπήρχε διαθεσιμότητα στο Χανιώτικο, επέλεξαν την λύση ανάγκης του Κορνάρου.

DSCN7297.jpg

Ο ίδιος κακός χαμός και στο διπλανό Blue Star 2 που φόρτωνε για Σαντορίνη-Κω-Ρόδο κι εκτάκτως και για την όμορφη Κάρπαθο.

DSCN7294.jpg

"Μόλα όλα". Οι κάβοι λύνονται, οι άγκυρες στο βίρα και ο Κορνάρος μπαίνει στο υποχρεωτικό separation έως ότου γυρίσει δεξιότερα στη μοναχική του πορεία για το ακρωτήρι Ζούρβα της Ύδρας.

DSCN7312.jpg

Την ώρα που οι κουρτίνες στο μικρό σαλονάκι της πλώρης τραβιούνται για να συσκοτιστεί η πλώρη, ο ποιητής βάζει ρότα για το όμορφο Τσιρίγο εισερχόμενος στο μυστηριώδες Μυρτώο που ετοιμάζεται να φορέσει τον νυχτερινό του μανδύα....

DSCN7326.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η ξύλινη κουπαστή στο πλωριό μπαλκόνι έχει αρχίσει και νοτίζει απ' την υγρασία που κυριαρχεί παντού γύρω. Πλησιάζουμε στα Αντικύθηρα, όμως ο οικισμός του Ποταμού βρίσκεται ακόμη καλά κρυμμένος μέσα στο πυκνό σκοτάδι. Το πλοίο στριφογυρνά στη μικρή λιμενολεκάνη, ενώ ο προβολέας φωτίζει επίμονα τους βράχους που παραμονεύουν στην πλώρη μας. Ο καταπέλτης σκύβει αργά αργά για να χαϊδέψει την προβλήτα, ενώ ο καπτα-Δημήτρης με την μελωδική μακρόσυρτη καλημέρα του και την κοφτή σφυριξιά του πλοίου, χαιρετίζει τους λιγοστούς κατοίκους του νησιού. Παραμονή του λεπτού, προσέγγιση.... touch and go!

DSCN7355.jpg DSCN7358.jpg

Το ξημέρωμα θα μας βρει να πλέουμε στον κόλπο της Κισσάμου, ενώ το πλοίο στο Καστέλι θα ξεκουραστεί για περίπου μία ώρα με τους τράκτορες να επιδίδονται σε έναν αγώνα δρόμου για να βγάλουν τα ξεκοτσάριστα απ' το γκαράζ. Ώρα για λίγο περίπατο στο ήσυχο πρωινό λιμάνι.

DSCN7364.jpg DSCN7379.jpg DSCN7385.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αναχώρηση από Κίσσαμο. Οι λέξεις περιττεύουν κατά την διάρκεια της παράλλαξης του δυτικότερου άκρου της Κρήτης, του θρυλικού ακρωτηρίου της Γραμβούσας με την χιλιοτραγουδισμένη θαλασσά του που πήρε για πάντα κοντά τον ταλαντούχο ψαρά Νίκο Τσέγκα. Μέσα στο πεισματικά ακύμαντο Δυτικό Κρητικό βάζουμε ρότα ξανά για τα ονειρικά Αντικύθηρα.

DSCN7392.jpg DSCN7398.jpg DSCN7410.jpg DSCN7411.jpg DSCN7416.jpg

----------


## aigaion1

Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες , και κυρίως καταπληκτική περιγραφή! Σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ!

----------


## Nautilia News

*Επανασύνδεση της Καλαμάτας με τα Kύθηρα και την Κρήτη*

----------


## maria korre

> Αναχώρηση από Κίσσαμο. Οι λέξεις περιττεύουν κατά την διάρκεια της παράλλαξης του δυτικότερου άκρου της Κρήτης, του θρυλικού ακρωτηρίου της Γραμβούσας με την χιλιοτραγουδισμένη θαλασσά του που πήρε για πάντα κοντά τον ταλαντούχο ψαρά Νίκο Τσέγκα. Μέσα στο πεισματικά ακύμαντο Δυτικό Κρητικό βάζουμε ρότα ξανά για τα ονειρικά Αντικύθηρα.
> 
> DSCN7392.jpg DSCN7398.jpg DSCN7410.jpg DSCN7411.jpg DSCN7416.jpg


Μπράβο!!!
Ένα υπέροχο αφιέρωμα στο πλοίο και μια γλαφυρή περιγραφή του ταξιδιού!
Με τη δυνατή σου πένα και τις καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες, κατάφερες να μας μεταφέρεις τις ομορφιές και τις μοναδικές στιγμές του ταξιδέματος σ' αυτή τη δύσκολη γραμμή!
Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ!
Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει θέμα ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΑΤΑ όπου κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε να αναρτηθεί!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ο Κορνάρος πλησιάζει προσεκτικά το στενό όρμο των Αντικυθήρων, ενώ καθώς το πλοίο μειώνει ταχύτητα τα χειριστήρια ξεφυσούν με τον γνώριμο χαρακτηριστικό τους ήχο. Ο καπετάνιος σφυρίζει τρεις φορές με την μπουρού, ενώ η καλημέρα του αντηχεί τόσο δυνατά που θαρρείς θα ακουστεί σε όλο το νησί. Η μοναδική ελπίδα των Αντικυθηρίων είναι και πάλι εδώ, για να τους εξυπηρετήσει και να τους φέρει τα αγαθά που χρειάζονται. Η ευγνωμοσύνη των κατοίκων ανταποδίδεται εμπράκτως, καθώς δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που προσφέρουν προς το πλήρωμα αγριοκάτσικα τα οποία αφθονούν στο νησί. Σχέσεις γεμάτες ανθρωπιά κι αλληλεγγύη σε μια Ελλάδα που συνεχίζει να αντιστέκεται.

DSCN7424.jpg DSCN7430.jpg DSCN7433.jpg DSCN7438.jpg DSCN7444.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ο ποιητής περνώντας απ' το στενό Κυθήρων-Ελαφονήσου βάζει πλώρη για την γραφική παραθαλάσσια πόλη του Λακωνικού Κόλπου. Η άφιξη στο λιμεναρχείο Γυθείου δηλώνεται για τις 15:15 κι όλα είναι έτοιμα για την τελευταία μανούβρα. Ο καπτα-Δημήτρης πίνοντας μια ρουφηξιά καφέ και κάνοντας την τελευταία τζούρα του τσιγάρου του, κατευθύνεται στη βαρδιόλα όπου με προσεκτικές κινήσεις συρταρώνει το πλοίο στην προβλήτα. Ένα αξέχαστο ταξίδι σχεδόν 23 ωρών φτάνει στο τέλος του. Ένα οδοιπορικό στην άγονη γεμάτο όμορφα στιγμιότυπα.

Πλοίο και πλήρωμα παρά τις δυσκολίες βάζουν ακόμη πλάτη, αγαντάρουν όσο μπορούν ώστε τα νησιά μας να μην βυθιστούν στην απομόνωση.

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ από καρδιάς στον Cpt Δημήτρη Λαδά και σε όλο το ηρωικό πλήρωμα του Κορνάρου για τη ζεστή τους φιλοξενία στη γέφυρα του πλοίου.

DSCN7475.jpg DSCN7477.jpg DSCN7482.jpg DSCN7487.jpg

Άφησα πίσω μου τον Κορνάρο μέσα σε μια σκονισμένη απ' τα έργα προβλήτα, προσπέρασα βιαστικά τα 60 Ι.Χ και τα 5 τροχόσπιτα που είχε να φορτώσει για Κύθηρα & Κρήτη κι έτρεξα να πάρω το λεωφορείο για Αθήνα, καθώς είχε ήδη αρχίσει να ψιχαλίζει...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Ο ποιητής περνώντας απ' το στενό  Κυθήρων-Ελαφονήσου βάζει πλώρη για την γραφική παραθαλάσσια πόλη του  Λακωνικού Κόλπου. Η άφιξη στο λιμεναρχείο Γυθείου δηλώνεται για τις  15:15 κι όλα είναι έτοιμα για την τελευταία μανούβρα. Ο καπτα-Δημήτρης  πίνοντας μια ρουφηξιά καφέ και κάνοντας την τελευταία τζούρα του  τσιγάρου του, κατευθύνεται στη βαρδιόλα όπου με προσεκτικές κινήσεις  συρταρώνει το πλοίο στην προβλήτα. Ένα αξέχαστο ταξίδι σχεδόν 23 ωρών  φτάνει στο τέλος του. Ένα οδοιπορικό στην άγονη γεμάτο όμορφα  στιγμιότυπα.
> 
> Πλοίο και πλήρωμα παρά τις δυσκολίες βάζουν ακόμη πλάτη, αγαντάρουν όσο  μπορούν ώστε τα νησιά μας να μην βυθιστούν στην απομόνωση.
> 
> Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ από καρδιάς στον Cpt Δημήτρη Λαδά και σε όλο το  ηρωικό πλήρωμα του Κορνάρου για τη ζεστή τους φιλοξενία στη γέφυρα του  πλοίου.
> 
> DSCN7475.jpg DSCN7477.jpg DSCN7482.jpg DSCN7487.jpg
> 
> Άφησα πίσω μου τον Κορνάρο μέσα σε μια σκονισμένη απ' τα έργα προβλήτα,  προσπέρασα βιαστικά τα 60 Ι.Χ και τα 5 τροχόσπιτα που είχε να φορτώσει  για Κύθηρα & Κρήτη κι έτρεξα να πάρω το λεωφορείο για Αθήνα, καθώς  είχε ήδη αρχίσει να ψιχαλίζει...


Νεκταριε ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ για το ομορφο αφιερωμα.

Περα απο τις πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες, οι περιγραφες σου ηταν πολυ παραστατικες, με ιδανικη δοση συναισθηματος και αποτυπωσαν εξαιρετικα την αισθηση που αφηνει ενα ταξιδι σε αυτα τα ομορφα και μοναχικα νερα.

Αυτες τις πολυ δυσκολες εποχες εχουμε αναγκη να βρισκουμε τροπους να ξεχνιομαστε απο την καθημερινοτητα και ενα τετοιο ταξιδι ειναι ο,τι καλυτερο γι'αυτο το σκοπο.

----------


## Ellinis

πολύ όμορφη η παρουσίαση σου Νεκτάριε. Η ανακοίνωση για την επέκταση της γραμμής προς Καλαμάτα δίνει αφορμή για ένα ακόμη ταξίδι με τον "ποιητή", αυτή τη φορά παραλλασοντας το Ταιναρο ;-)

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια και χαίρομαι που σας άρεσε η παρουσίαση.  :Watermelon: 

Ανταποδίδω μ' ένα μικρό βίντεο κατά την είσοδό μας στα Αντικύθηρα! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFXm...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> πολύ όμορφη η παρουσίαση σου Νεκτάριε. Η ανακοίνωση για την επέκταση της γραμμής προς Καλαμάτα δίνει αφορμή για ένα ακόμη ταξίδι με τον "ποιητή", αυτή τη φορά παραλλασοντας το Ταιναρο ;-)


Ειδα στο κειμενο του Ναυτιλια οτι υπαρχει η σκεψη να κανουν και δευτερο δρομολογιο για Καλαματα την Τεταρτη. 
Βεβαια επειδη την Τεταρτη υπαρχει το δρομολογιο του Γυθειου θα πρεπει καποιο απο τα δυο να μεταφερθει ειτε την Τριτη, που απο νωρις το πρωι το βαπορι εχει παραμονη στην Κισσαμο, ειτε την Πεμπτη, στη δευτερη περιπτωση με μεταφορα της αναχωρησης για Πειραια πιο αργα το βραδυ.

Να πω την αληθεια μου φαινεται δυσκολο να γινουν δυο τα δρομολογια για την πρωτευουσα της Μεσσηνιας, αλλα χρονικα ειναι εφικτο.

Οσον αφορα το ταξιδι Κισσαμος-Κυθηρα-Καλαματα το εχω κανει μια φορα τελη Αυγουστου του 2011. 
Δυστυχως ομως δεν ειχα φωτογραφικη μαζι μου γιατι το ταξιδι εγινε για δουλεια περιπου 20 μερες μετα την απωλεια ενος πολυ αγαπημενου μου προσωπου και δεν ημουν στην πιο φυσιολογικη κατασταση.

Θυμαμαι ομως την παραλλαξη με το θρυλικο Ταιναρο στο φως του απογευματινου ηλιου και τις εντυπωσιακα ψηλες και βραχωδεις ακτες της Μανης λιγο αργοτερα, μολις το βαπορι εστριψε δεξια για Καλαματα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Εξαιρετικη δουλεια απο τον  φιλο karavofanatikos!!

_

Vitsentzos Kornaros Piraeus 1994 .jpg
_
Το ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1994_

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ενόψει του τριημέρου του Αγίου Πνεύματος το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος αναμένεται να τροποποιήσει τα δρομολόγιά του ως εξής:

Το απόγευμα της Παρασκευής 17/6 θα αναχωρήσει απ' τον Πειραιά στις 16:00 για Κύθηρα, Αντικύθηρα & Κίσσαμο.

Το πρωί του Σαββάτου 18/6 θα αναχωρήσει από Κίσσαμο στις 08:00 για Κύθηρα & Καλαμάτα, όπου θα παραμείνει στο όμορφο λιμάνι της Μεσσηνίας για 2 ημέρες!  :Encouragement: 

Έπειτα, το μεσημέρι της Δευτέρας 20/6 θα αναχωρήσει από Καλαμάτα στις 12:00 για Κύθηρα & Κίσσαμο κι ύστερα απευθείας από Κίσσαμο στις 22:00 για Αντικύθηρα, Κύθηρα & Πειραιά!

Απ' ότι φαίνεται η πρακτόρευση απ' τον κ. Μπακολιά δίνει νέο αέρα στη γραμμή, πράγμα που ευχόμαστε όλοι από καρδιάς.

DSCN7323.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σε σχεση με περυσι βλεπω οτι στο δρομολογιο Κισσαμος-Κυθηρα-Καλαματα εχει παραμονη 30 λεπτων στα Κυθηρα αντι για 15 λεπτων που ειχε περυσι.

Απο την αλλη φετος εχει στο Κυθηρα-Καλαματα δηλωμενη διαρκεια ταξιδιου 5 ωρες και 10 λεπτα ενω περυσι ειχε 5 ωρες και 30 λεπτα. Στο συνολικο απο Κισσαμο η διαφορα ειναι 5 μολις λεπτα.

Με την ευκαιρια της αλλαγης δρομολογιου και της παραμονης στην Καλαματα για 2 μερες το τριημερο του Αγιου Πνευματος βλεπω οτι το βαπορι θα περναει απο το Ταιναρο περιπου στις 14:40-14:55 του Σαββατου 18/6 και περιπου στις 15:00-15:15 της Δευτερας 20/6...

Επειδη στα κανονικα δρομολογια θα περνα περιπου στις 20:45-21:00 και το φως θα ειναι οριακο δεν ειναι καθολου κακη ιδεα...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αναλυτικά το πρόγραμμα και οι προσφορές της εκδρομής του Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος για Κύθηρα & Καλαμάτα!

ΕΚΔΡΟΜΗ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ.pdf

Επίσης, για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, αξίζει να σημειώσουμε πως το βράδυ της Δευτέρας 20/6 θα έχει και την πρώτη καλοκαιρινή πανσέληνο!

----------


## hayabusa

Μια από τις πρόσφατες αναχωρήσεις του πλοίου από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά τραβηγμένη σε βίντεο με drone  :Smile: ~

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πραγματικα πολυ ομορφο και ιδιαιτερο βιντεο οπως τα περισσοτερα που εχεις ανεβασει για ολα τα βαπορια, ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε hayabusa.

Μπορεις να μας πεις την ημερομηνια;

----------


## Blitz-X

Αυτή η πλωράκλα και η γέφυρα αρκετά πίσω (σαν από καταδρομικό Βππ) είναι όλα τα λεφτά. Τό 'χουν και πένα το βαπόρι, δε χορταίνεις να το βλέπεις  :Cocksure: 

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## hayabusa

> Πραγματικα πολυ ομορφο και ιδιαιτερο βιντεο οπως τα περισσοτερα που εχεις ανεβασει για ολα τα βαπορια, ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε hayabusa.
> 
> Μπορεις να μας πεις την ημερομηνια;


Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια  :Smile: 
Είναι από τις 16/5/2016.

----------


## pantelis2009

Γιατί το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος είναι στο ΝΜΔ?

----------


## Ferdinard

Ο κατάπλους του πλοίου στο λιμάνι της Καλαμάτας στις 18/06/2016.

IMG_4676.jpg IMG_4682.jpg IMG_4683.jpg IMG_4684.jpg IMG_4686.jpg

----------


## Ferdinard

Το πλοίο μέσα στο λιμάνι της Καλαμάτας στις 18/06/2016. Στην τελευταία  φωτογραφία, δεξιά, επάνω στον τοίχο του λιμενοβραχίονα φαίνεται το  γκραφίτι <<ΜΑΥΡΗ ΘΥΕΛΛΑ>> 

IMG_4688.jpg IMG_4690.jpg IMG_4691.jpg IMG_4692.jpg IMG_4704.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ο φιλος Ferdinard κανει λιγα ποστ αλλα συνηθως αυτα προσφερουν κατι πολυ ιδιαιτερο...

Περυσι μας ταξιδεψε στα Αντικυθηρα φωτογραφιζοντας το βαπορι απ'εξω κατα τη μανουβρα του στον Ποταμο, κατι εξαιρετικα σπανιο.

Φετος που τα βαπορι εφτασε μερα στην Καλαματα (μετα απο πολλα χρονια) λογω της εκδρομης του Αγιου Πνευματος μας ανεβασε σπανιο υλικο.

Ειδικα αυτες που ειναι με φοντο τον επιβλητικο και πανεμορφο Ταΰγετο ειναι εξαιρετικες. Αψογος συνδιασμος.

Απο καρδιας σε ευχαριστω πολυ, το αξιζεις.


ΥΓ: Εφερε τιποτα στο πρωτο δρομολογιο που συνδιαστηκε με την εκδρομη ή λιγα πραγματα;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φαινεται οτι ο νεος πρακτορας το κυνηγα πολυ και  καλα κανει. Δειχνει οτι εχει διαθεση να προβαλει τη γραμμη και να της δωσει ζωη.

Αναρτησεις σε τοπικα μεσα της Καλαματας, μια μικρη συνεντευξη τυπου με παροντες τον πλοιαρχο, τον πρωτο μηχανικο και τον υπαρχο, ενω ειχαν ενα μεγαλο και καλοστολισμενο μπουφε.

Χρονια ειχα να δω τετοιες πρωτοβουλιες, μπραβο.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η συνέντευξη τύπου που παραχωρήθηκε στο φιλόξενο Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος για την έναρξη της καθιερωμένης καλοκαιρινής σύνδεσης της Καλαμάτας.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uko14JLYG4

Στο πρώτο δρομολόγιο αποβιβάστηκαν 100+ επιβάτες, αισθητά πιο ψηλά τα νούμερα σε σχέση με πέρσι, πράγμα αρκετά αισιόδοξο! Καλή σεζόν!

Υ.Γ: Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον φίλο Ferdinard

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Στο πρώτο δρομολόγιο αποβιβάστηκαν 100+ επιβάτες, αισθητά πιο ψηλά τα νούμερα σε σχέση με πέρσι, πράγμα αρκετά αισιόδοξο! Καλή σεζόν!


Σημερα πληροφορηθηκα οτι η εκδρομη πηγε αρκετα καλα.

Το Σαββατο ταξιδεψαν απο Κισσαμο περιπου 400 ατομα για Κυθηρα και αλλα 100 για Καλαματα.

----------


## thalassa

Ο κορναρος λιγο πριν αναχωρήσει από καλαματα στο πρωτο του δρομολογιο

----------


## thalassa

συγνώμη για την ποιότητα

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μια χαρα ειναι η φωτογραφια, σ' ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## panthiras1

Θέλω να μου πει κάποιος ένα λόγο, μόνο ένα (αν εξαιρέσουμε τον καραβολατρικό και το ότι μένει πλησίον της Καλαμάτας) που κάποιος θα προτιμήσει να ταξιδέψει από Καλαμάτα για Κρήτη και όχι από Πειραιά για Κρήτη.
Η διαδρομή Καλαμάτα - Κίσσαμος (Χανιά) είναι η μισή περίπου της διαδρομής Πειραιά - Σούδα (Χανιά).
Η διάρκεια διαδρομής Πειραιάς - Κίσσαμος είναι περισσότερες από 9 ώρες έναντι 8 ή και 7 που είναι η διαδρομή Πειραιάς - Σούδα (και ας είναι μεγαλύτερη η απόσταση)
Το πλοίο της διαδρομής Καλαμάτα - Κίσσαμος είναι ηλικιακά μεγαλούτσικο (!!!) έναντι πολύ νεότερων των πλοίων της διαδρομής Πειραιάς - Χανιά.
Το εισιτήριο Καλαμάτα - Κίσσαμος είναι (από) 26 ευρώ ενώ από Πειραιά για Σούδα, με τις προσφορές, μπορείς να βρεις εισιτήριο και 20 ευρώ.
(οι πληροφορίες που σας μεταφέρω αναφέρθηκαν στο video του karavofanatikos: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uko14JLYG4)

Η γραμμή πιστεύω δεν έχει μέλλον με την υπάρχουσα υποδομή.
Μέλλον θα αποκτήσει αν ολοκληρωθούν τα έργα στους δρόμους, μπει ταχύπλοο πλοίο (με διάρκεια διαδρομής περίπου 3 ώρες) και τα εισιτήρια είναι φθηνά για να προσελκύσει κόσμο από τον Πειραιά.

----------


## dionisos

> Θέλω να μου πει κάποιος ένα λόγο, μόνο ένα (αν εξαιρέσουμε τον καραβολατρικό και το ότι μένει πλησίον της Καλαμάτας) που κάποιος θα προτιμήσει να ταξιδέψει από Καλαμάτα για Κρήτη και όχι από Πειραιά για Κρήτη.
> Η διαδρομή Καλαμάτα - Κίσσαμος (Χανιά) είναι η μισή περίπου της διαδρομής Πειραιά - Σούδα (Χανιά).
> Η διάρκεια διαδρομής Πειραιάς - Κίσσαμος είναι περισσότερες από 9 ώρες έναντι 8 ή και 7 που είναι η διαδρομή Πειραιάς - Σούδα (και ας είναι μεγαλύτερη η απόσταση)
> Το πλοίο της διαδρομής Καλαμάτα - Κίσσαμος είναι ηλικιακά μεγαλούτσικο (!!!) έναντι πολύ νεότερων των πλοίων της διαδρομής Πειραιάς - Χανιά.
> Το εισιτήριο Καλαμάτα - Κίσσαμος είναι (από) 26 ευρώ ενώ από Πειραιά για Σούδα, με τις προσφορές, μπορείς να βρεις εισιτήριο και 20 ευρώ.
> (οι πληροφορίες που σας μεταφέρω αναφέρθηκαν στο video του karavofanatikos: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uko14JLYG4)
> 
> Η γραμμή πιστεύω δεν έχει μέλλον με την υπάρχουσα υποδομή.
> Μέλλον θα αποκτήσει αν ολοκληρωθούν τα έργα στους δρόμους, μπει ταχύπλοο πλοίο (με διάρκεια διαδρομής περίπου 3 ώρες) και τα εισιτήρια είναι φθηνά για να προσελκύσει κόσμο από τον Πειραιά.


 Την γραμμη αυτη αν θυμαμαι καλα ο πρωτος που επιχειρησε να την ανοιξει ηταν ο ΜΟΙΡΑΣ με το πλοιο ΘΗΣΕΥΣ αρχες της δεκαετιας του 90 υπολογιζοντας τοτε στον οδικο αξονα ΠΑΤΡΑ- ΚΑΛΑΜΑΤΑ που αρχισε να κατασκευαζεται αλλα καταντησε σαν το γεφυρι της ΑΡΤΑΣ (Ακομα και τωρα δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει ). Πολλοι Ξενοι τωρα το καλοκαιρι ρωτουν και χρησιμοποιουν αυτην την διαδρομη περνωντας και απο ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ παρα να φανε τον δρομο ΠΑΤΡΑ -ΚΟΡΙΝΘΟΣ. Θελω να πιστευω οτι οταν θα ολοκληρωθουν τα εργα η γραμμη αυτη θα εξυπηρετει και φορτηγα αυτοκινητα και τοτε θα μπουν και πλοια μεγαλυτερα καλυτερα και ταχυτερα. Παντως για το καλοκαιρι και με την διαφημηση που γινεται σιγα-σιγα ανεβαινει η κινηση.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε panthiras1 νομιζω οτι παρομοια κουβεντα εχουμε ξανακανει αλλα ας γραψουμε και παλι, δεν πειραζει.

Γραφεις:

"Η διαδρομή Καλαμάτα - Κίσσαμος (Χανιά) είναι η μισή περίπου της διαδρομής Πειραιά - Σούδα (Χανιά)."

Απο που προκυπτει αυτο; Τη μετρησες; Αν οχι γιατι το γραφεις με σιγουρια;

Το Πειραιας-Σουδα ειναι περιπου 156.5 ν.μ.

Το Καλαματα-Κισσαμος απευθειας ειναι περιπου 124.5 ν.μ. και το Καλαματα-Κυθηρα-Κισσαμος ειναι περιπου 78.5+57=135.5 ν.μ.

Γραφω περιπου γιατι μπορει να υπαρχουν μικροδιαφορες αναλογα με την αποσταση απο τις στεριες, η ουσια ομως ειναι οτι σε καμια περιπτωση η αποσταση δεν ειναι η μιση.



Οι ωρες ειναι αρκετες αλλα οχι απαγορευτικες σε συγκριση με το Πειραιας-Χανια, μακαρι να μπορεσουν καποια στιγμη να δωσουν κατι παραπανω σε ταχυτητα και να μειωθει ο χρονος κατα μια περιπου ωρα.



Οσον αφορα τις τιμες και γενικα το κοστος νομιζω οτι παιρνεις ενα ακραιο παραδειγμα το οποιο δεν ειναι ενδεικτικο. Δεν μπορουμε να συγκρινουμε τα πολυ λιγα εισητηρια προσφορας της ΑΝΕΚ στο Πειραιας-Χανια με την τιμη ντεκ του Κορναρου στο Καλαματα-Κισσαμος.

Η ρεαλιστικη και δικαιη, κατ' εμε, συγκριση ειναι να συκρινουμε τιμες ανα κατηγορια και το κοστος για να παει κανεις απο Νοτια Πελοποννησο στην Καλαματα και στην Αθηνα.

 Το ντεκ η ΑΝΕΚ το εχει 38 ευρω και ο Κορναρος 26.

Την αεροπορικη θεση η ΑΝΕΚ την εχει 45 ευρω και ο Κορναρος 26. Δεν τις χρεωνει περισσοτερο, εχει συνολικα 361 και οι 169 απο αυτες ειναι τεραστιες με διπλο ποδοστηριο, σαν κρεβατια, το εχουμε αναφερει πολλες φορες.

Κρεβατι σε τετρακλινη εσωτερικη η ΑΝΕΚ το εχει 61 ευρω και ο Κορναρος 40.

Κρεβατι σε τετρακλινη εξωτερικη η ΑΝΕΚ το εχει 67 ευρω και ο Κορναρος 48.

Κρεβατι σε δικλινη εσωτερικη η ΑΝΕΚ το εχει 83 ευρω και ο Κορναρος 48.

Κρεβατι σε δικλινη εξωτερικη η ΑΝΕΚ το εχει 92 ευρω και ο Κορναρος 50 ή 53, αναλογα αν ειναι κουκετα ή κατω και τα δυο.

Το ιχ η ΑΝΕΚ το εχει 81 ευρω και ο Κορναρος 69.

Στα ημερησια η ΑΝΕΚ εχει καποιες εκπτωσεις ή ακομα και στα βραδινα το 3+1 δωρο στις τετρακλινες αλλα και παλι δε φτανουν τις τιμες του Κορναρου.
Επισης με τον Κορναρο επειδη εχει αυτες τις 169 τεραστιες αεροπορικες και επειδη του εχουν χαμηλο πρωτοκολλο (ενω οι χωροι του ειναι πολυ περισσοτεροι) ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο να ταξιδεψεις χωρις καμπινα και να ξεκουραστεις αξιοπρεπως εχοντας πληρωσει ντεκ.

Αν βαλουμε τωρα και τη μεγαλη διαφορα αποστασης Καλαματας και Αθηνας με τη Νοτια Πελοποννησο και τα διοδια, το κερδος στην τσεπη ειναι ακομα μεγαλυτερο...



Που απευθυνεται λοιπον αυτη η γραμμη σε συνδιασμο με το δρομολογιο του Γυθειου; 

Στους κατοικους της Μεσσηνιας, της Λακωνιας και της Αρκαδιας που θελουν να ταξιδεψουν στην Κρητη αλλα και στα Κυθηρα που στην κουβεντα τα ξεχασαμε ενω ειναι πανεμορφος προορισμος.

Στους παραθεριστες της Πελοποννησου και ειδικα σε αυτους της Μεσσηνιας και της Λακωνιας που θελουν να συνδιασουν διακοπες σε αυτους τους δυο υπεροχους νομους με διακοπες στην Κρητη.

Δεν ειναι καθημερινο δρομολογιο, μια φορα την εβδομαδα ειναι απο Καλαματα και μια απο Γυθειο.

Δεδομενου του σημαντικου οικονομικου οφελους και της ευκολιας να μη χρειαζεται να πας μεχρι την Αθηνα, η γραμμη μπορει να δουλεψει αξιοπρεπως εως πολυ καλα, οπως το εκανε τα πρωτα χρονια παρουσιας του Κορναρου. 

Μετα ομως η κριση βαθυνε και η προωθηση απο πλευρας εταιρειας ηταν πολυ χαμηλη οποτε επεσε και η κινηση, οχι σε απογοητευτικα επιπεδα αλλα αρκετα.

Αν λοιπον τη μαθει ο κοσμος, κατανοησει τη κερδιζει η τσεπη του και εφοσον εχει ευκολη προσβαση μπορει να πετυχει τους καλοκαιρινους μηνες.

----------


## SteliosK

> συγνώμη για την ποιότητα


Kαλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας thalassa, μια χαρά είναι η ποιότητα και ευχαριστούμε για την ανταπόκριση εσένα και τον Ferdinard!

----------


## panthiras1

Με κατατοπίσατε. Εγώ πάντως και στην Πάτρα να ήμουνα θα ταξίδευα από Πειραιά. Όμως γούστα είναι αυτά...


Υ.Γ. Για καραβολατρικούς όμως λόγους θα ήθελα να ταξίδευα μια φορά από Καλαμάτα....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Κατα τη μεσημεριανη αναχωρηση της Δευτερας απο Καλαμτα ειχαμε και ομορφες ντροουνιες...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Άφιξη του Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος στο γραφικό λιμανάκι της Χάλκης.

DSCN7655.jpg

Από παλιό τουριστικό οδηγό του νησιού.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ενα υπεροχο μα ζορικο λιμανι... 

Τα πανεμορφα αρχοντικα (που πλεον τα περισσοτερα ειναι χρωματιστα και οχι λευκα οπως στη φωτο) που πολλα εχουν σκαλια μεχρι τη θαλασσα σε συνδιασμο με το φυσικο μικρο και πολυ ομορφο κολπο ειναι πραγματικα πινακας που παντα χαιρεσαι να βλεπεις.

Ο συνδιασμος λιμανιου με το βαπορι, υπεροχος.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ανακοινωση του πρακτορειου των Κυθηρων για τα τροποποιημενα δρολογια λογω της γιορτης του Αγιου Μυρωνα στα Αντικυθηρα.

Η αναχωρηση απο Πειραια θα γινει Τριτη 16/8 επειδη θα φυγει Δευτερα 15/8 απο Κισσαμο, και οχι Κυριακη 14/8.


"ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΤΡΟΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΟΡΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΙΟΥ ΜΥΡΩΝΑ ΣΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΥΘΗΡΑ ΤΡΙΤΗ 16/08/2016 ΚΑΙ ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 18/08/2016

ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΙΚΟ ΚΟΙΝΟ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ  ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΕΣ ΤΡΙΤΗ 16/08/2016  ΚΑΙ ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 18/08/2016 ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ  ΕΟΡΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΙΟΥ ΜΥΡΩΝΑ  ΣΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΥΘΗΡΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΡΟΠΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ  ΩΣ ΕΞΗΣ:                                     

 ΤΡΙΤΗ 16/08 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ (ΑΝ.17:00) -  ΚΥΘΗΡΑ (AΦ. 00:45 AN.01:10) ΑΝΤΙΚΥΘΗΡΑ (ΑΦ. 03:10-AN 03:25) KIΣΣΑΜΟΣ  ΑΦ.05:40)                                                              

 ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 18/08/2016 ΚΙΣΣΑΜΟΣ (ΑΝ. 18:00)- ANTIKYθΗΡΑ (ΑΦ. 20:15-AN 20:30)  ΚΥΘΗΡΑ (ΑΦ. 22:30- AN. 22:50) ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ  (ΑΦ. 05:40)"

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Στο χθεσινο δρομολογιο Κισσαμος-Κυθηρα-Πειραιας καθ'ολη τη διαρκεια του η ταχυτητα ηταν σε πολυ καλα επιπεδα.

Μπηκε στα Κυθηρα 15 λεπτα νωριτερα και στον Πειραια ηταν στα φαναρια σχεδον μια ωρα νωριτερα απο την προγραμματισμενη αφιξη.

Το Κισσαμος-Κυθηρα το εκανε σε 3 ωρες και 43 λεπτα με μεση ταχυτητα 15.3 κομβων.
Το Κυθηρα-Πειραιας μετα απο πολυ καιρο κατω απο 7 ωρες, εστω και για μερικα δευτερολεπτα, με μεση ταχυτητα 15.5 κομβων.  :Witless: 

Οι παραπανω μεσες ταχυτητες υπολογισμενες απο φαναρι σε φαναρι, με τις επιταχυνσεις και τις επιβραδυνσεις, οποτε στο πελαγος ηταν λιγο πιο μεγαλες.
Αρκετες φορες επιασε ή ξεπερασε τους 16 κομβους.

Μακαρι να συνεχισει ετσι αν και το βλεπω δυσκολο.

Με τετοια ωραρια, σταθερα, νομιζω θα ηταν ευχαριστημενοι στα Κυθηρα και το βαπορι θα αποκτουσε το σεβασμο που του αξιζει, γιατι σαν σκαρι ειναι πολυ αξιο. 
Με λιγη φροντιδα μπορει να πηγαινει ετσι ανετοτατα και σταθερα, αρκει να το θελησουν τα μεγαλα κεφαλια της εταιριας. Μια αποφαση ειναι...

----------


## panthiras1

> Από Captain Nionios - 20/6/16:Το Καλαματα-Κισσαμος απευθειας ειναι περιπου 124.5 ν.μ. και το Καλαματα-Κυθηρα-Κισσαμος ειναι περιπου 78.5+57=135.5 ν.μ.


Γύθειο - Κύθηρα - Κίσσαμος: 30 + 43 = 73 νμ
Νεάπολη - Κύθηρα - Κίσσαμος: 12 + 43 = 55 νμ

πηγή: https://translate.google.gr/translat...ml&prev=search

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εβαλες κατι αποστασεις, κανε και ενα σχολιο, τι θες να πεις;

Δεν ξερω τι μετρησαν και πως αλλα προσωπικα εχοντας μετρησει πολλες φορες πανω στη πορεια του Κορναρου ξερω τα εξης...

Γυθειο-Κυθηρα-Αντικυθηρα-Κισσαμος: 38.3+ 27.7+32= 98 ν.μ.

Γυθειο-Κυθηρα-Κισσαμος: 38.3+ 57= 95.3 ν.μ.

Σιγουρα υπαρχουν μικροδιαφορες αναλογα με το ταξιδι, δεν παει σε ραγες το βαπορι αλλα οι αποστασεις ειναι κατα μεσο ορο αυτες.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σημερα σπαει τα κοντερ !!!  :Triumphant: 

Σκορδα !!!

Kornaros_16.6_knots_27_7_2016.jpg

----------


## panthiras1

```
Από Captain_Nionios:Εβαλες κατι αποστασεις, κανε και ενα σχολιο, τι θες να πεις;
```

Απλά έβαλα κάποιες πληροφορίες που βρήκα.

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

P1670905.jpgο  Ποιητής ξεκουράζεται

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φετος, επιτελους, καταφεραμε να φτασουμε στο θρυλικο ακρωτηριο Ταιναρο και στον υπεροχο φαρο του, εμπειρια μοναδικη για καθε φυσιολατρη αλλα και συνασθενη...

Τυχαια ( :Beguiled: ) πηγαμε Σαββατο, που περνα ο Κορναρος στη ροτα του απο Κυθηρα για Καλαματα.

Ομως η μερα εχει μικρυνει στα μεσα Αυγουστου και το μονοπατι των 2+ χιλιομετρων απαιτει περιπου 40-45 λεπτα, οποτε το σκοταδι θα μας εβρισκε στο περματημα του γυρισμου, ενω το βαπορι θα περνουσε απο το φαρο με το φως να ειναι οριακο. 
Ταυτοχρονα επρεπε να μας μεινουν και δυναμεις για την οδηγηση 120 υπεροχων μανιατικων, μα πολυ στριφτερων, χιλιομετρων μεχρι την Καλαματα που ηταν το σπιτι φιλων το οποιο ειχαμε ως βαση.

Οταν φυγαμε απο το φαρο ο Κορναρος ισα που φαινοταν με τερμα ζουμ στο φακο και οριακα με γυμνο ματι, μια κουκιδα στο οριζοντα. 

Γυρισαμε απο το μονοπατι, μπηκαμε στο αυτοκινητο και ξεκινησαμε για την Καλαματα, εντυπωσιασμενοι απο το Ταιναρο μα συμβιβασμενοι με την πραγματικοτητα που εκανε τη συναντηση με τον Κορναρο ανεφικτη. 

Ομως μετα απο 6 χιλιομετρα στο πλατωμα του δρομου με την εξαιρετικη θεα απο ψηλα, σχεδον διπλα στο Tainaron Blue Retreat, ειδαμε τη γνωριμη φυγουρα να ξεπροβαλει πισω απο τα εντυπωσιακα βραχια της Μανης.

Λιγο τα ρευματα, λιγο οτι φετος μαλλον κανει το καλυτερο του καλοκαιρι τα τελευταια χρονια με αρκετα καλες ταχυτητες και ο Δανος εφτασε στην περιοχη λιγο πιο νωρις απο το υπολογισμενο (στο marinetraffic αργοτερα ειδα οτι περνουσε το Ταιναρο με 16 κομβους) οποτε ειχαμε τη χαρα να τον συναντησουμε σε αυτη την τοσο ομορφη και ιδιαιτερη γωνια της χωρας μας.

Μπορει το φως να ηταν ελαχιστο και η αποσταση μεταξυ μας περιπου 4 ν.μ. ομως τον απολαυσαμε σε συνδιασμο με το υπεροχο τοπιο.

Κατοπιν μας συντροφευε σε ολη την διαδρομη μεχρι την Καλαματα στην οποια φρασαμε σχεδον ταυτοχρονα.

Βγαλαμε και μερικες φωτο για την τιμη των οπλων, κακες μεν, αλλα με μεγαλη συναισθηματικη αξια.


Kornaros_konta_sto_Tainaro_13_8_2016.JPG Kornaros_konta_sto_Tainaro_13_8_2016_2.JPG

----------


## maria korre

> Φετος, επιτελους, καταφεραμε να φτασουμε στο θρυλικο ακρωτηριο Ταιναρο και στον υπεροχο φαρο του, εμπειρια μοναδικη για καθε φυσιολατρη αλλα και συνασθενη...
> 
> Τυχαια () πηγαμε Σαββατο, που περνα ο Κορναρος στη ροτα του απο Κυθηρα για Καλαματα.
> 
> Ομως η μερα εχει μικρυνει στα μεσα Αυγουστου και το μονοπατι των 2+ χιλιομετρων απαιτει περιπου 40-45 λεπτα, οποτε το σκοταδι θα μας εβρισκε στο περματημα του γυρισμου, ενω το βαπορι θα περνουσε απο το φαρο με το φως να ειναι οριακο. 
> Ταυτοχρονα επρεπε να μας μεινουν και δυναμεις για την οδηγηση 120 υπεροχων μανιατικων, μα πολυ στριφτερων, χιλιομετρων μεχρι την Καλαματα που ηταν το σπιτι φιλων το οποιο ειχαμε ως βαση.
> 
> Οταν φυγαμε απο το φαρο ο Κορναρος ισα που φαινοταν με τερμα ζουμ στο φακο και οριακα με γυμνο ματι, μια κουκιδα στο οριζοντα. 
> 
> ...


Υπέροχες οι φωτογραφίες. Συμμερίζομαι τον ενθουσιασμό σου από την μοναδική αυτή εμπειρία!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αποπλους με εκδρομεις για τη γιορτη του Αγιου Μυρωνα στα Αντικυθηρα, Τριτη 16/8/2016.

Kornaros_Piraeus_16_8_2016.JPG

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Αποπλους με εκδρομεις για τη γιορτη του Αγιου Μυρωνα στα Αντικυθηρα, Τριτη 16/8/2016.
> 
> Kornaros_Piraeus_16_8_2016.JPG


H πιο πετυχημένη φωτογραφία προφίλ που έχω δεί.Απευθείας για σχέδιο πάει.Χωρίς λογότυπο χωρίς τίποτα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ευχαριστω πολυ αλλα νομιζω οτι υπερβαλεις, εχουμε δει πολλες υπεροχες φωτογραφιες τοσα χρονια τωρα απο πολλους καραβολατρες...

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Ευχαριστω πολυ αλλα νομιζω οτι υπερβαλεις, εχουμε δει πολλες υπεροχες φωτογραφιες τοσα χρονια τωρα απο πολλους καραβολατρες...


H συγκεκριμένη είναι σαν κάδρο προφίλ.Δεν δείχνει ούτε ένα εκατοστό από παράπλευρες γωνίες.

----------


## dionisos

Εδω ενα παληο αυτοκολητο αυτοκινητου της LANE. Δεν γνωριζω εαν εχει ξανα αναρτηθει.
ΑΥΤΟΚΟΛΗΤΟ ΑΥΤΟΚ&#921.jpg
Για τον φιλο capt, nionios και τους φιλους των δυο πλοιων

----------


## BOBKING

> Εδω ενα παληο αυτοκολητο αυτοκινητου της LANE. Δεν γνωριζω εαν εχει ξανα αναρτηθει.
> ΑΥΤΟΚΟΛΗΤΟ ΑΥΤΟΚ&#921.jpg
> Για τον φιλο capt, nionios και τους φιλους των δυο πλοιων


Φίλε dionisos δεν ξέρεις πόσο χαίρομαι που το ανέβασες να ξέρεις ότι έλειπε από την συλλογή μου  :Applause:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Συνονοματε πολυ ομορφο, μιας αλλης εποχης, σε ολα του.

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλος που ταξιδεψε σημερα απο Κυθηρα για Γυθειο μου ειπε οτι το γκαραζ ηταν τιγκα, το κυριως, οι ραμπες δεξια αριστερα και το ανω γκαραζακι ολα γεματα. 
Στο εισητηριο του εγραφε οτι ηταν το υπ'αριθμον 210 ιχ και εκλεισε τα εισητηρια μερες πριν...

Την Κυριακη που μας περασε επισης ηταν φισκα οπως εμαθα, δεν υπηρχε καμια θεση ντεκ, κανενα κρεβατι και καμια θεση στο γκαραζ.

*Ο φιλος alekoskit ταξιδεψε φετος το καλοκαιρι; Αν ναι ποιες οι εντυπωσεις του;
*
Μπορει να εχω διαφωνησει αρκετες φορες μαζι του, αλλα οπως εχω γραψει σεβομαι τη γνωμη του γιατι δειχνει οτι εχει ασχοληθει με το βαπορι και με την πορεια του στη γραμμη.

Τελος δυο καθαρα αγονιτικες φωτογραφιες. Ο αγαπημενος καπετανιος της αγονης, στο βαπορι της αγονης σε προσεγγιση στην Αναφη, ξημερωματα Χειμωνα, τοτε που ξεχναμε οτι αυτα τα υπεροχα νησια υπαρχουν ακομα στο χαρτη και δε φυτρωνουν μονο το καλοκαιρι... 
Στις 14/2/2015 τοτε που επεστρεψε για μερικους μηνες στην Κασοκαρπαθια.

Cpt_Dimitris_Ladas_Anafi_14_2_2015.JPG Cpt_Dimitris_Ladas_Anafi_14_2_2015_2.JPG

----------


## express adonis

> Φιλος που ταξιδεψε σημερα απο Κυθηρα για Γυθειο μου ειπε οτι το γκαραζ ηταν τιγκα, το κυριως, οι ραμπες δεξια αριστερα και το ανω γκαραζακι ολα γεματα. 
> Στο εισητηριο του εγραφε οτι ηταν το υπ'αριθμον 210 ιχ και εκλεισε τα εισητηρια μερες πριν...
> 
> Την Κυριακη που μας περασε επισης ηταν φισκα οπως εμαθα, δεν υπηρχε καμια θεση ντεκ, κανενα κρεβατι και καμια θεση στο γκαραζ.
> 
> *Ο φιλος alekoskit ταξιδεψε φετος το καλοκαιρι; Αν ναι ποιες οι εντυπωσεις του;
> *
> Μπορει να εχω διαφωνησει αρκετες φορες μαζι του, αλλα οπως εχω γραψει σεβομαι τη γνωμη του γιατι δειχνει οτι εχει ασχοληθει με το βαπορι και με την πορεια του στη γραμμη.
> 
> ...


κυκλαδες αρχιπελαγος!!!!ενας αγιατρευτος ερωτας.....μπραβο captain για τις φωτο...εχω παει ιο τελη σεπτεμβρη πριν χρονια με ρομιλντα αλλα βεβαια διαλεξα και το θηρα-αναφη πριν γυρισω πειραια...μας μελαγχολησεςςς!!!!

----------


## alekoskit

> Την Κυριακη που μας περασε επισης ηταν φισκα οπως εμαθα, δεν υπηρχε καμια θεση ντεκ, κανενα κρεβατι και καμια θεση στο γκαραζ.
> 
> *Ο φιλος alekoskit ταξιδεψε φετος το καλοκαιρι; Αν ναι ποιες οι εντυπωσεις του;
> *
> Μπορει να εχω διαφωνησει αρκετες φορες μαζι του, αλλα οπως εχω γραψει σεβομαι τη γνωμη του γιατι δειχνει οτι εχει ασχοληθει με το βαπορι και με την πορεια του στη γραμμη.


Δυστυχώς φίλε Νιόνιο, θα σε απογοητεύσω. Έχω αποφασίσει να αποφεύγω τα ταξίδια με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο και έτσι δεν είχα την τιμή, αυτό το καλοκαίρι να το χρησιμοποιήσω. Ωστόσο οφείλω να αναγνωρίσω, επειδή ρίχνω καμιά ματιά στο MarineTraffic, ότι από τα μέσα Ιουλίου έχει αυξήσει σημαντικά την ταχύτητά του με αποτέλεσμα να είναι συνεπής σε μεγάλο βαθμό στα δρομολόγιά του. Με εξαίρεση το Γύθειο (όπου οι καθυστερήσεις οφείλονται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά στο λιμάνι που είναι εργοτάξιο), παρατηρώ ότι ακολουθά πιστά το πρόγραμμά του. Αυτό αφενός είναι θετικό αλλά αφετέρου είναι και εξοργιστικό διότι αποδεικνύει ότι το πλοίο έχει ακόμη δυνατότητες αλλά είναι πολιτική της εταιρείας του (όπως έχω υποστηρίξει και στο παρελθόν) να το αφήνει να σέρνεται... Και πέρσι τέτοια εποχή είχε ανοίξει την ταχύτητά του και μόλις έπιασε Σεπτέμβρης επιστρέψαμε στα γνωστά 13 - 14 max. Πάντως είναι γεγονός ότι η τουριστική κίνηση στο νησί φέτος κατέρριψε κάθε ρεκόρ και αυτό σίγουρα θα έχει αποτυπωθεί και στις πληρότητες του Κορνάρου όπως και κάθε άλλου μέσου πρόσβασης στο νησί.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Δυστυχώς φίλε Νιόνιο, θα σε απογοητεύσω. Έχω αποφασίσει να αποφεύγω τα ταξίδια με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο και έτσι δεν είχα την τιμή, αυτό το καλοκαίρι να το χρησιμοποιήσω. Ωστόσο οφείλω να αναγνωρίσω, επειδή ρίχνω καμιά ματιά στο MarineTraffic, ότι από τα μέσα Ιουλίου έχει αυξήσει σημαντικά την ταχύτητά του με αποτέλεσμα να είναι συνεπής σε μεγάλο βαθμό στα δρομολόγιά του. *Με εξαίρεση το Γύθειο (όπου οι καθυστερήσεις οφείλονται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά στο λιμάνι που είναι εργοτάξιο), παρατηρώ ότι ακολουθά πιστά το πρόγραμμά του. Αυτό αφενός είναι θετικό αλλά αφετέρου είναι και εξοργιστικό διότι αποδεικνύει ότι το πλοίο έχει ακόμη δυνατότητες αλλά είναι πολιτική της εταιρείας του (όπως έχω υποστηρίξει και στο παρελθόν) να το αφήνει να σέρνεται...* Και πέρσι τέτοια εποχή είχε ανοίξει την ταχύτητά του και μόλις έπιασε Σεπτέμβρης επιστρέψαμε στα γνωστά 13 - 14 max. Πάντως είναι γεγονός ότι η τουριστική κίνηση στο νησί φέτος κατέρριψε κάθε ρεκόρ και αυτό σίγουρα θα έχει αποτυπωθεί και στις πληρότητες του Κορνάρου όπως και κάθε άλλου μέσου πρόσβασης στο νησί.


Οσον αφορα το τονισμενο συμφωνω αλλα οχι ακριβως με το τροπο που το διατυπωνεις.

Ας πουμε οταν ηταν στην Κασοκαρπαθια το 2015, βεβαια ειχε πολυ δυσκολο Χειμωνα με κακοκαιριες που εριχναν την ταχυτητα, λογω των πολλων ξεκοτσαριστων φορτηγων και των πολλων λιμανιων χρειαζοταν ταχυτητα. 
Δε θα την τσιγκουνευονταν αν μπορουσε να τη βγαλει σταθερα και να μη βγαινει εκτος ωραριου.
Πολλες φορες πηγαινε 15.5+ ενω σε μερικα απο τα πρωτα δρομολογια προσπαθησαν να το πανε 16-16.5...
Οπως φανηκε τα 16-16.5 (εννοω σταθερα χωρις ρευματα) δεν τα αντεξε και τα 15.5 σταθερα ηταν μαλλον το οριο για να μην εχει προβληματα.

*Θεωρω λοιπον οτι εχεις δικιο με το να ριχνεις την ευθυνη στην εταιρια* ομως οχι τοσο στο οτι εσκεμμενα το παει κομμενο αλλα στο οτι δεν εχει ριξει τα φραγκα που πρεπει ωστε να μπορουν να το ανοιξουν ξεγνοιαστα και χωρις φοβο.
Με ενα σεβαστο ποσο το βαπορι θα μπορουσε να παει πολυ ψηλοτερα.

Αν θυμασαι οταν ειχε την αβαρια περυσι στην Κασο και ηρθε το Πρεβελης αμεσως μετα την πολυ καλη περσινη επισκευη του πετουσε και κατεβαινε στα Κυθηρα με 18-18.5 κομβους, ενω στις αρχες του 2015 που το Αγιος Γεωργιος εκανε τα τελευταια δρομολογια της καριερας του στα Κυθηρα πηγαινε χαλαρα 16.5 κομβους...

Παντως οπως εγραψα και στο θεμα της γραμμης αναμενετε μαχη με το Μυρτιδιωτισσα για την επομενη δρομολογιακη περιοδο.
Αν καταλαβα καλα, το βασικο κριτηριο επιλογης για πλοια ιδιας κατηγοριας (κατηγορια 3 και τα δυο) ειναι η τιμη της προσφορας και οχι η βαθμολογια προσοντων των πλοιων, οποτε το Μυρτιδιωτισσα πιστευω πως εχει αρκετες πιθανοτητες.

----------


## frangie

Αντικυθηρα παντως εξορκιζουν το ενδεχομενο επιστροφης του Μυρτηδιωτισσα.Τον αυγουστο ειναι λογικο να χτυπαει πρωτοκολο το πλοιο αφου ειναι πολυ χαμηλα για 1 πλοιο αυτου του μεγεθους.Εγω 22 ιουλιου που ταξιδεψα απο πειραια μαλλον υποτονικη θα χαραχτηριζα την κινηση.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σιγουρα το πρωτοκολλο ειναι μικρο για το μεγεθος του, γυρω στα 700 ατομα. 

Αλλα οταν ταξιδευα συχνα παλαιοτερα δεν ηταν λιγες οι φορες που βια ξεπερνουσε τα 50-70 ατομα εκτος φουλ σεζον, οποτε οταν ειναι τιγκα το γκαραζ και εχει καμια 700αρια επιβατες κανει εντονη αντιθεση εστω και αν ειναι φουλ σεζον.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Συμφωνα με τον πρακτορα της ΛΑΝΕ στην Καλαματα φετος υπηρξε αυξηση 30% στους επιβατες και 38% στα οχηματα...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μιλωντας χθες στο τηλεφωνο με ενα φιλο θυμηθηκα ενα υπεροχο ταξιδι απο το, μακρινο πλεον, 2011.

Λογω απεργιας απο προηγουμενες μερες το προγραμμα ειχε αλλαξει και ο ποιητης αναχωρησε αργα το βραδυ της Παρασκευης 1/7/2011, σχεδον μεσανυχτα, απο τον Πειραια.

Αποτελεσμα αυτου ηταν να φτασει με το χαραμα στην ομορφη Μονεμβασια ενω τοτε αραζε στο βορειο λιμανι. Κατα την αναχωρηση λοιπον περασε ανατολικα της επιβλητικης νησιδας και της πανεμορφης μικρης πολης που ηταν λουσμενη με τα γλυκα χρωματα της ανατολης.

Ηταν μια απο τις ομορφοτερες καταβολατρικες στιγμες που εχω ζησει και δεν την ξεχνω ποτε. Η τυχη τα εφερε ετσι ωστε απο τη μια μπαντα να μας μαγευει η θεα ενος τοσο ομορφου και μοναδικου τοπιου και απο την αλλη να βγαινει ο ηλιος μεσα απο τη γαληνια θαλασσα. 

Kornaros_Monemvasia_2_7_2011.jpgKornaros_Monemvasia_2_7_2011_2.jpgKornaros_Monemvasia_2_7_2011_3.jpgKornaros_anatoli_iliou_eksw_apo_Monemvasia_2_7_2011.jpg


Λιγες ωρες αργοτερα φταναμε στον, παραδοξως συννεφιασμενο μεσα στο καλοκαιρι, θρυλικο Ποταμο των Αντικυθηρων.
Ο καπτα Δημητρης στη βαρδιολα του με το τσιγαρο στο στομα ετοιμος να καλημερισει σε λιγα λεπτα τους λιγοστους ηρωϊκους κατοικους...
Αυτη τη φωτογραφια μετα απο λιγο καιρο την ειχα στειλει, μαζι με αλλες, σε μια κυρια απο τα Αντικυθηρα που γνωρισα στο βαπορι και μου ζητησε φωτογραφιες του καπετανιου για να τις βαλουν στο καφενειο. Νομιζω οτι εχουν βαλει καποια αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι αυτη.

Kornaros_Dimitris_Ladas_Antikythira_2_7_2011.jpg

----------


## Blitz-X

Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες Καπτα-Νιόνιο !!!
Ευχαριστούμε που τις μοιράστηκες μαζί μας  :Smug: 

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σιγουρα στην ακτοπλοϊα μας με τα τοσα νησια και πελαγη ειναι πολλα τα μπουγαζια και τα περασματα που θεωρουνται δικαιως θρυλικα...

Εχω περασει αρκετα απο αυτα, ολα τα εχω στην καρδια μου και στη μνημη μου. 
Αν ομως ειχα να επιλεξω μονο ενα, αν ειχα να επιλεξω αυτο που οταν το κροσαρω με πιανει το μεγαλυερο δεος απ'ολα η απαντηση ειναι μια. 

Το περασμα μεταξυ Κασου και ανατολικης Κρητης... 

Απομακρο, πανεμορφο, δυσκολο, με τη θαλασσα να ερχεται απο απεραντη αποσταση, τα κυματα βουνα και συνηθως σε γωνιες δυσκολες για το βαπορι οταν ο καιρος αγριευει.

Το πρωτο μου ταξιδι με τον Κορναρο το εκανα στις 6/8/2008, ενα υπεροχο απογευμα, απο Κασο για Σητεια στον τελευταιο χρονο που το βαπορι ηταν μονιμα στη γραμμη. Απολαυσα ενα μαγικο ηλιοβασιλεμα στο πλωριο μπαλκονι και κοιτωντας για λιγο πισω, στο μεσαιο παραθυρο της γεφυρας, ενας συμπαθεστατος υποπλοιαρχος αγναντευε στο βαθος. Λιγους μηνες αργοτερα, τον 3/2009, θα τον γνωριζα. Το ονομα του; Βαγγελης Στουραϊτης, η πορεια του στη γραμμη με την Πρεβελαρα γνωστη... 

Ειχα τη χαρα να το κροσαρω ξανα με τον Κορναρο το Φεβρουαριο του 2015 και προς τις δυο κατευθυνσεις. 
Δε σας κρυβω οτι επειδη ειχα πιστεψει πως ποτε δε θα το ξανακροσαρω με τον Κορναρο, μετα την αποχωρηση του το Φθινοπωρο 2008, και επειδη πιστευα οτι πολυ δυσκολα θα το ξανακροσαρω μαζι του στο μελλον· στο πηγαινε, οταν περασαμε, βραδυ, τον Καβο Σιδερο και ειχαμε μπροστα μας αυτα τα υπεροχα 26 ν.μ. μεχρι τη δυτικη ακρη της Κασου συγκινηθηκα... 
Με καιρο γυρω στα 5 μποφορ ΒΔ αν θυμαμαι καλα, κρυο και ενα πολυ ελαφρυ ψιλοβροχο ακουμπησα στην ξυλινη κουπαστη, αγναντευα προς πλωρα και ταξιδεψα... 
Αυτο το κροσαρισμα με το βαπορι να επιστρεφει κουρασμενο, χειμωνα, εκει που εγραψε θρυλους στο παρελθον μακρια απο τα λαμπερα φωτα των γραμμων φιλετων και το γεγονος οτι αρκετος ντοπιος κοσμος ειχε ξεχασει την προσφορα του εκανε τη στιγμη ακομα πιο ιδιαιτερη.

Μια εσωτερικη σκεψη "ρε μπαγασα ακομα πας, ακομα εξυπηρετεις, ακομα αγωνιζεσαι, εστω και κουρασμενος" και ενα μικρο χαδι στην κουπαστη βγηκαν αυθορμητα... 
Μπορει να φαινεται υπερβολικο, μαλλον ειναι, αλλα το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι ηταν αληθινο...


Παρακατω τεσσερις φωτογραφιες απο το θρυλικο αυτο περασμα. Μια απο τη στιγμη που περιγραφω παραπανω στο πηγαινε (με 90" ανοιχτο το κλειστρο για να βγει μεσα σε βαθυ σκοταδι) και αλλες τρεις απο την επιστροφη με τον ηλιο να δυει.


Kornaros_Siteia_Kasos_14_2_2015.JPG
Kornaros_Kasos_Siteia_15_2_2015.JPGKornaros_Kasos_Siteia_15_2_2015_2.JPGLadas_Kasos_Siteia_15_2_2015.JPG

----------


## thanos75

> Σιγουρα στην ακτοπλοϊα μας με τα τοσα νησια και πελαγη ειναι πολλα τα μπουγαζια και τα περασματα που θεωρουνται δικαιως θρυλικα...
> 
> Εχω περασει αρκετα απο αυτα, ολα τα εχω στην καρδια μου και στη μνημη μου. 
> Αν ομως ειχα να επιλεξω μονο ενα, αν ειχα να επιλεξω αυτο που οταν το κροσαρω με πιανει το μεγαλυερο δεος απ'ολα η απαντηση ειναι μια. 
> 
> Το περασμα μεταξυ Κασου και ανατολικης Κρητης... 
> 
> Απομακρο, πανεμορφο, δυσκολο, με τη θαλασσα να ερχεται απο απεραντη αποσταση, τα κυματα βουνα και συνηθως σε γωνιες δυσκολες για το βαπορι οταν ο καιρος αγριευει.
> 
> ...


Και βέβαια ήταν αληθινό φίλε μου αυτό που ένιωσες και αυτό που βίωσες.  Οι ευχάριστες διαψεύσεις της ζωής :Anonymous:  Ομορφες σκέψεις, όμορφες εικόνες που πραγματικά θα σε γεμίζουν για όλη σου τη ζωή...

----------


## basilis.m

> Σιγουρα στην ακτοπλοϊα μας με τα τοσα νησια και πελαγη ειναι πολλα τα μπουγαζια και τα περασματα που θεωρουνται δικαιως θρυλικα...
> 
> Εχω περασει αρκετα απο αυτα, ολα τα εχω στην καρδια μου και στη μνημη μου. 
> Αν ομως ειχα να επιλεξω μονο ενα, αν ειχα να επιλεξω αυτο που οταν το κροσαρω με πιανει το μεγαλυερο δεος απ'ολα η απαντηση ειναι μια. 
> 
> Το περασμα μεταξυ Κασου και ανατολικης Κρητης... 
> 
> Απομακρο, πανεμορφο, δυσκολο, με τη θαλασσα να ερχεται απο απεραντη αποσταση, τα κυματα βουνα και συνηθως σε γωνιες δυσκολες για το βαπορι οταν ο καιρος αγριευει.
> 
> ...


καθε φορα ταξιδευουμε μαζι σου. την προηγουμενη στη Μονεμβασια και τωρα Σητεια-Κασο! στις φωτογραφιες εχεις την εντυπωση οτι θα ακουσεις τη θαλασσα! σε ευχαριστουμε που μας ταξιδευεις

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τα ομορφα λογια.

Σχεδον καθε γωνια των θαλασσων μας ειναι υπεροχη, ομως στην Κασοκαρπαθια και τα βαπορια της εχω μια ιδιαιτερη αδυναμια και αυτο βγαινει...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Εκδρομή ενόψει του τριημέρου της 28ης Οκτωβρίου με το "Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος" από Κρήτη προς Κύθηρα και Γύθειο! Αναλυτικά το πρόγραμμα της εκδρομής:

lanesealines_poster_2016_28h okt.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οι τιμες της εκδρομης θα περιλαμβανουν 50% εκτπωση ανα διαδρομη, οπως μαθαινουμε απο το facebook της ΑΝΕΚ.




> H ΛANE SEA LINES, το τριήμερο της 28ης Οκτωβρίου λέει ναι στην απόδραση, σαλπάρει με το ΕΓ/ΟΓ “Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος” από Κίσαμο και σας ταξιδεύει στα Κύθηρα και το Γύθειο με 50% έκπτωση, ανά διαδρομή, σε όλες τις κατηγορίες θέσεων επιβατών, ΙΧ και δικύκλων.    
> 
> Εκπληκτικές τιμές που ξεκινάνε για τα Κύθηρα από  9 € για 1 επιβάτη σε οικονομική θέση,  29€ για 1 ΙΧ και  6 € για 1 δίκυκλο (ως 250 κ.ε), ανά διαδρομή . 
> Για Γύθειο οι προσφορές, ανά διαδρομή, ξεκινάνε από  12 € για 1 επιβάτη σε οικονομική θέση,  34€ για 1 ΙΧ και  8 € για 1 δίκυκλο (ως 250 κ.ε).

----------


## alkeos

P8220062.jpg

Ο "ποιητής" όταν έπιανε και Σαλονίκη

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Χθες η προγνωση εδινε 8αρι ΒΑ και το βαπορι πρεπει να ειχε τον καιρο μπαντα-δευτεροπρυμα στην πορεια απο Κυθηρα για Κισσαμο.

Εχοντας ταξιδεψει πολλες φορες με χοντρη θαλασσα σε αυτο ακριβως το σημειο και γενικοτερα παρακολουθωντας την πορεια του γνωριζω οτι ψηλωνει στον καιρο πολυ σπανια γιατι σχεδον παντα ταξιδευει γραμμη, λογω των πολυ καλων stabilizers. 

Αυτη τη φορα ομως το εκανε και μαλιστα εντονα. Για να γινει αυτο πρεπει να ειχε παρα πολυ χοντρη θαλασσα χθες... 

Kornaros_8_beaufort_VA_grammi_Kythirwn_Antikythirwn_18_10_2016.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Απο την αρχη της επομενης εβδομαδας, κατα  πασα πιθανοτητα, ο Κορναρος θα επιστρεψει στην Κασοκαρπαθια για 1.5 μηνα  ωστε το Πρεβελης να βγει για επισκευη.
> 
> Δεν ξερω τα δρομολογια αλλα η λογικη λεει οτι το δρομολογιο της Τριτης  θα παει Δευτερα ωστε να μην πεφτει μαζι με το δρομολογιο του Μπλου Σταρ  Πατμος.



Επιστρεφει παλι στα θρυλικα και δυσκολα νερα της Κασοκαρπαθιας, για να μπορεσει η Πρεβελαρα να βγει για επισκευη. Φανταζομαι σχετιζεται με το γεγονος οτι φετος η γιαπωνεζα ηταν πιο πεσμενη σε ταχυτητα απο αλλες χρονιες μετα το μηχανικο προβλημα που ειχε στις αρχες του καλοκαιριου.

Ας ευχηθουμε καλη τυχη και ηρεμες θαλασσες.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ξεκινησε σημερα για το "σπιτι" του.

Περνουσε τα φαναρια περιπου στις 21:20.

Καλη αρχη σε πληρωμα, πλοιο και ειδικα στους δυο (για τις αναγκες της γραμμης) καπετανιους του, Δημητρη Λαδα και Κωστα Δριβα.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η επιστροφή του Κορνάρου στη γραμμή της Κασοκαρπαθίας παραμένει μια ταξιδιωτική πρόκληση για κάθε καραβολάτρη και ίσως η τελευταία ευκαιρία για όποιον το έχει αμελήσει.

Υ.Γ: Να πούμε πως, η προγραμματισμένη εκδρομή της 28ης Οκτωβρίου τελικά πραγματοποιήθηκε με μία ημέρα καθυστέρηση, λόγω των θυελλωδών ανέμων που έπνεαν την Παρασκευή στη Θάλασσα Κυθήρων.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μπορει το Φεβορουαριο του 2015 να εκανα μαζι του ενα μακρυταξιδο της Παρασκευης απο Πειραια για Κασοκαρπαθια-Ροδο και επιστροφη, το οποιο ηταν καταπληκτικο, αλλα για να πω την αληθεια και τωρα κατι με τρωει να το ξαναζησω. Δεν το βλεπω πολυ πιθανο αλλα δεν το αποκλειω.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τα λογια του καπεταν Φωτη τα λενε ολα μεσα σε 1.5 λεπτο...

Στο διαστημα 22:07-23:37.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Κυκλοφορησε στο facebook βιντεο απο τη σημερινη προσεγγιση στην Αναφη, για την αλληλογραφια, με δυνατη σοροκαδα... Πραγματικα συγκινητικο.

Πριν λιγο προσεγγισε κανονικα και στην Κασο.

----------


## kastor

> Κυκλοφορησε στο facebook βιντεο απο τη σημερινη προσεγγιση στην Αναφη, για την αλληλογραφια, με δυνατη σοροκαδα... Πραγματικα συγκινητικο.
> 
> Πριν λιγο προσεγγισε κανονικα και στην Κασο.


link να το δουμε κι εμείς?

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος, καθώς παραπλέει την ανατολική ακτογραμμή της Καρπάθου φορώντας τα ιστορικά πια πράσινα σινιάλα της ΛΑΝΕ.

Β.ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ ΚΑΡΠΑΘ&#92.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια, λογικα απο τον υπεροχο ανατολικο δρομο του νησιου που περνα σε αρκετα μεγαλο υψομετρο.

Η πορεια μαλλον απο Πηγαδια για Διαφανι ισως και για Χαλκη...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> ...Καλη αρχη σε πληρωμα, πλοιο και ειδικα στους δυο (για τις αναγκες της γραμμης) καπετανιους του, Δημητρη Λαδα και Κωστα Δριβα.


Σε αδεια ο καπεταν Δημητρης Λαδας, στη θεση του ο καπεταν Χριστοφορος Σκαμαγκας.

Δυο νεοι στον Κορναρο και ισως ειναι η πρωτη φορα μετα απο παμπολλα χρονια που το βαπορι θα κανει ταξιδια χωρις τον καπεταν Δημητρη.

Καλη ξεκουραση και καλη επιστροφη στο βετερανο και αγαπημενο καπετανιο της αγονης.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος θα συνεχίσει τα δρομολόγιά του στη γραμμή της Κασοκαρπαθίας έως τις 3 Ιανουαρίου 2017.

Αναλυτικά το τροποποιημένο πρόγραμμα δρομολογίων του, λόγω της χριστουγεννιάτικης περιόδου: ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ 2016

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οπως φαινεται στο προγραμμα την αλλαγη του χρονου θα την κανει καπου στην Καρπαθο !!!

Αν δεν εχει καθολου καθυστερηση (δυσκολο) ο χρονος θα αλλαζει ακριβως την ωρα που θα μπαινει στο Διαφανι. Με μια λογικη καθυστερηση θα πετυχει την αλλαγη του χρονου ισως στα Πηγαδια, ισως παραπλεοντας την ανατολικη Καρπαθο.

----------


## gpap2006

Πάντως συνεχίζει να ταξιδεύει με ταχύτητες παντόφλας Ριου Αντιρριου. Δεν το λες και εξυπηρέτηση των νησιών αυτό...

----------


## pantelis2009

*Προσέκρουσε ξανά το πλοίο "Κορνάρος" στο λιμάνι της Κάσου! Ταξίδι 31 ωρών απο τον Πειραιά στη Κάσο!.....**
View the full image

Αγαναντκησμένος για το επίπεδο της ακτοπλοικής συγκοινωνίας του νησιού του, της Κάσου εμφανίζεται ο Νικήτας Καμπούρης και όχι άδικα και ζητά απο τον αρμόδιο υφυπουργό Νεκτάριο Σαντορινιό καλύτερες συγκοινωνίες...Γράφει, στη σελίδα του, στο facebook: "Λιμάνι Κάσου,σήμερα 8 το πρωί! Προσέκρουσε πάλι το Κορναρος και θα αρχίσουμε παλι να ακούμε τα "έφταιγε το λιμάνι", " κτλ κτλ κτλ
Πρέπει να βουλιάξει το πλοίο, και να θρηνήσουμε ανθρώπους, για να ξυπνήσουμε; Όλοι να κατεβούμε στο λιμάνι , για να εμποδίσουμε το πλοίο να μην ξαναδεσει!
ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΑΛΛΟ, αξίζουμε καλύτερης εξυπηρέτησης κύριε υπουργέ Νεκτάριος Σαντορινιός
Υ.Γ. Σπάσαμε κάθε ρεκόρ σήμερα, 31 ωρες έκανε ο Κασιωτης για να φτάσει απο το Πειραιά στη Κασο!"
ΠΗΓΗ


*

----------


## Ellinis

Θεμιτό να θέλει ο καθένας μας καλύτερες συγκοινωνίες, ειδικά ο νησιώτης που το μόνο μέσο που τον συνδέει με τα άλλα μέρη είναι το πλοίο. Όμως ας κοιτάξει καλύτερα γύρω του πριν γράψει - αγανακτισμένος - τις όποιες αράδες που τόσο εύκολα μπορεί να αναπαράγουν τα λαϊκίστικα μπλογκ κλπ... 
Προσωπικά δεν βλέπω να περιμένουν οι υποψήφιοι στη σειρά για να αρπάξουν το "φιλέτο" της άγονης της Κασο-Καρπαθίας. Για την ακρίβεια δεν υπάρχουν και πολλά κατάλληλα πλοία για να κάνουν τη γραμμή, από αυτά που έχουν μείνει στην ακτοπλοΐα. Εκτώς και αν υπάρχει κάποιος τόσο αφελής που αναμένει το κράτος-πατερούλη να συστήσει μια κρατική εταιρία με νεότευκτα! 
Ας μην "λιθοβολεί" λοιπόν ο "αγανακτισμένος πολίτης" τον Κορνάρο γιατί η επόμενη λύση ίσως τον κάνει να τον αναπολεί...

----------


## gpap2006

Η λύση για τη γραμμή είναι ανταπόκριση με τα πλοία του Ηρακλείου (ή της Ρόδου) και τοπικό Ηράκλειο-κασος-Καρπαθος-ροδος και ανάποδα.

----------


## despo

Το έχουμε συνηθίσει πια το έργο ο καθε δήμαρχος, νομάρχης η' περιφερειάρχης η' τέλος πάντων κάθε υποτιθέμενος 'αρμόδιος' να βγαίνει και να καταγγέλλει την πλημμελή ακτοπλοική σύνδεση η' την ύπαρξη παλαιού πλοίου (για να μην πούμε για ακόμα χειρότερους χαρακτηρισμούς) λες και έχουν το μαγικό κουμπί να βρούν το νεότευκτο που (αν τελικά βρεθεί κάποτε) θα ζητούσε και αυριο ακόμα να δρομολογηθεί σε μια τέτοια επιδοτούμενη γραμμή.

----------


## helatros68

Για πάρα πολλά χρόνια οι Κασιώτες είχαν αναγνωρίσει την πολύ μεγάλη προσφορά του πλοίου στην γραμμή (ιδίως επί πλοιαρχίας Μ. Φραγκιαδακη) και το έχουν αποδείξει έμπρακτα. Συνεπώς το να εκφράζουν παράπονα τώρα που το ίδιο πλοίο πλέει με τόσο χαμηλές ταχύτητες δεν αποτελεί κάτι μεμπτό ούτε κι είναι παράλογο. Ίσως σε μικρότερα δρομολόγια (γραμμή Κυθήρων) το θέμα της ταχύτητας να μην αποτελεί θέμα συζήτησης αλλά σε ένα τόσο μεγάλο κι απαιτητικό δρομολόγιο η διαφορά είναι πολύ μεγάλη και δεν μιλάμε για σύγκριση με πλοία μπλου σταρ κλπ. Και βέβαια δεν είναι λογικό στην συγκεκριμένη γραμμή να ζητάμε πλοία των 20+ μιλίων για λόγους που προφανώς έχουν να κάνουν με την επιχειρηματική εκμετάλλευση αλλά να μην φτάνουμε και στο άλλο άκρο. Σε σχέση με κάτι που διάβασα σε ένα άλλο νήμα (Δελτίο Κασου) θα πρέπει να τονιστεί πως το θέμα της ασφάλειας του λιμανιού της Κασου μετά την προέκταση του κυματοθραύστη είναι κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό.  Σαν κασιωτης,έστω κι όχι μόνιμος κάτοικος,πιστεύω ότι θα έπρεπε να είχαν ληφθεί υπόψη και οι γνώμες των πλοιάρχων της γραμμής που στην πλειοψηφία τους ήταν ενάντιοι.

----------


## thanos75

> Για πάρα πολλά χρόνια οι Κασιώτες είχαν αναγνωρίσει την πολύ μεγάλη προσφορά του πλοίου στην γραμμή (ιδίως επί πλοιαρχίας Μ. Φραγκιαδακη) και το έχουν αποδείξει έμπρακτα. Συνεπώς το να εκφράζουν παράπονα τώρα που το ίδιο πλοίο πλέει με τόσο χαμηλές ταχύτητες δεν αποτελεί κάτι μεμπτό ούτε κι είναι παράλογο. Ίσως σε μικρότερα δρομολόγια (γραμμή Κυθήρων) το θέμα της ταχύτητας να μην αποτελεί θέμα συζήτησης αλλά σε ένα τόσο μεγάλο κι απαιτητικό δρομολόγιο η διαφορά είναι πολύ μεγάλη και δεν μιλάμε για σύγκριση με πλοία μπλου σταρ κλπ. Και βέβαια δεν είναι λογικό στην συγκεκριμένη γραμμή να ζητάμε πλοία των 20+ μιλίων για λόγους που προφανώς έχουν να κάνουν με την επιχειρηματική εκμετάλλευση αλλά να μην φτάνουμε και στο άλλο άκρο. Σε σχέση με κάτι που διάβασα σε ένα άλλο νήμα (Δελτίο Κασου) θα πρέπει να τονιστεί πως το θέμα της ασφάλειας του λιμανιού της Κασου μετά την προέκταση του κυματοθραύστη είναι κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό.  Σαν κασιωτης,έστω κι όχι μόνιμος κάτοικος,πιστεύω ότι θα έπρεπε να είχαν ληφθεί υπόψη και οι γνώμες των πλοιάρχων της γραμμής που στην πλειοψηφία τους ήταν ενάντιοι.


Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα μαζί σου φίλε μου...αξιοπρέπεια ζητούν οι άνθρωποι.  Κανείς δεν μίλησε για νεότευκτα ή για κρατικές εταιρίες όπως προαναφέρθηκε. Ένα αξιοπρεπές πλοίο χρειάζονται.... Εξάλλου με το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ δεν θυμάμαι να έχουν ακουστεί όλα αυτά τα χρόνια ιδιαίτερα παράπονα τόσο στην Κάσο όσο και στην Κάρπαθο.  Η κατάσταση όμως με τον σερνόμενο πλέον ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟ έχει πια παραγίνει.  Όσο για την ασφάλεια των λιμανιών, δυστυχώς σε αυτή τη χώρα σπάνια λαμβάνονται υπόψη οι απόψεις των πλοιάρχων.  Και αυτό συμβαίνει ακόμα και σε λιμάνια με μεγάλη κίνηση (π.χ. Ραφήνα)

----------


## helatros68

Πιστεύω ότι εάν το πλοίο εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο στους χρόνους του Πρεβελης (από θέμα ταχύτητας) δεν θα είχαν προκύψει αρνητικά σχόλια. Αντίθετα όπως προ είπα λόγω της μακράς προσφοράς του στο νησί το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο τυγχάνει ιδιαίτερης εκτίμησης τουλάχιστον στην Κασο. Είναι κρίμα που η χαμηλή πλέον ταχύτητα του δημιουργεί αρνητικές εντυπώσεις. θα πρέπει να ληφθεί ακόμα υπόψη ότι το πλοίο έχει αποχωρήσει από την Κασοκαρπαθια  εδώ και πολλά χρόνια οπότε είναι λογικό ιδίως οι νεώτεροι στο νησί να μην...εμβαθύνουν τόσο στο παρελθόν. Για  εκείνους το εκάστοτε βαπόρι στην γραμμή είναι η σύνδεση τους με την υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα και το καραβολατρικο κομμάτι ελαχιστα η καθόλου δεν τους αφορά.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Θα συμφωνησω και με τους δυο σας οτι το να ζητουν μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα, ειδικα απο ενα βαπορι που παλιοτερα ταξιδευε στη γραμμη με ταχυτητες 17-18 κομβων, ενιοτε και με 20 κομβους σε εκτακτες αναγκες, ειναι απολυτα λογικο.

Σε αυτο δεν υπαρχει συζητηση και τους δινω ολα τα δικια, καλα κανουν.

Η διαφωνια μου εχει να κανει ομως με το τροπο που γινεται η διαμαρτυρια γιατι οπως και να το κανουμε εχει και αυτος σημασια. 

Απο το πρωτο δρομολογιο που εκανε το βαπορι στην προηγουμενη επιστροφη του τον Ιανουαριο του 2015, τοτε που πηγαινε λιγο πιο γρηγορα και αρκετες φορες ταξιδευε σταθερα με 15+ ακομα και 16 περιστασιακα, υπηρχαν μηδενιστικα παραπονα, σε εντονο υφος, γενικα για το βαπορι μονο και μονο επειδη κοντευε 40 χρονων (τοτε).

Τα παραπονα ηταν σα να απευθυνονται σε ενα ξενο βαπορι που για πρωτη φορα πηγε στα 40 του χρονια στη γραμμη με χαμηλη ταχυτητα, σα να μην ειχε περασει ποτε απο το ομορφο Φρυ και να μην ειχε γραψει χρυσα γραμματα στην ιστορια της γραμμης και ειδικα του λιμανιου της Κασου.

Αν τα σχολια ηταν του τυπου "πως αφησαν ετσι τον Κορναρο μας, που ξερουμε την προσφορα του, να πεσει τοσο στην ταχυτητα και να γερασει εντονα" θα ημουν με τα χιλια μαζι τους.

*Δεν το λεω με καραβολατρικα κριτηρια αλλα με ρεαλιστικα*. Πλοιο που ξερουμε ποσο μας εξυπηρετησε, με τοσα ρισκα, κατα το παρελθον δεν το πεταμε στα σκουπιδια.

Ειρωνικα και μηδενιστικα σχολια για ενα βαπορι που εχει προσφερει τοσο πολυ στη γραμμη με καμια διαθεση για αναγνωριση του παρελθοντος ειναι μεγαλο κριμα, οχι για το βαπορι αλλα γενικα στη ζωη.

Καποιοι, λιγοι, το εκαναν με τροπο που εστιαζε πολυ συγκεκριμενα στα αρνητικα του παροντος αλλα χωρις να λησμονουν το παρελθον, χωρις να ξεχνουν πως ηταν παλια το βαπορι. Σε αυτους βγαζω το καπελο.

Προσωπικα αν ημουν κατοικος Κασου θα προτεινα να γραφτει μια επιστολη στην εταιρεια που να της παραθετουν τους λογους που αγαπησαν το πλοιο κατα το παρελθον και κατοπιν να τη φερουν προ των ευθυνων της για το γεγονος οτι το βαπορι που γνωριζαν δεν ειναι πια το ιδιο, ενω θα μπορουσε. 
Σε αυτην την περιπτωση νομιζω μονο συμμαχους θα εβρισκαν και θα ειχαν απολυτο δικιο γιατι θα εδειχναν οτι σημερα παραπονιουνται με αιτια και οχι με τασεις μηδενισμου.

Δυστυχως και για το Πρεβελης ακουγονται αρκετα αρνητικα σχολια, σιγουρα οχι τοσα, αλλα νομιζω αρκετα πιο πολλα και εντονα απ' οσα αξιζει για την αξιοπρεπη και σταθερη πορεια του στη γραμμη 7.5 χρονια τωρα.

----------


## helatros68

Αν και το θέμα εδώ είναι το Κορνάρος απαντώ σε κάποιο σχόλιο αναφορικά με το Πρεβελης που έγινε στην τελευταία ανάρτηση. Σχετικά με το Πρεβελης όσα παράπονα έχουν εκφραστεί οφείλονται στην μεγάλη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού (της Παρασκευής) λόγω της προσέγγισης στο Ηράκλειο + τις όποιες καθυστερησεις κατά την διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού από την κίνηση στα λιμάνια (γεγονός φυσιολογικό) και δεν έχουν να κάνουν με το πλοίο καθαυτό. Το περσινό καλοκαίρι όταν το πλοίο προσέγγιζε μόνο Σητεία η διάρκεια ταξιδιού ήταν η γνωστή περίπου 20 ώρες. Το Ηράκλειο προσθέτει τουλάχιστον άλλες 4 ώρες οπότε το ταξίδι διαρκεί αρκετά παραπάνω.

----------


## threshtox

Το νόμισμα έχει δύο όψεις.

Από τη μία, ένα πλοίο εξυπηρετεί την άγονη γραμμή και προσφέρει ανεκτίμητες υπηρεσίες σε νησιά που η μόνη τους σύνδεση με τον έξω κόσμο είναι μόνο αυτό. (Ή το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ). Και αυτό είναι από μόνο του σπουδαίο..αλλά..

...αλλά, από την άλλη, αυτή τη στιγμή πλέει με 12,4, ταχύτητα που είναι μεγάλη μόνο για τη γραμμή Πέραμα-Παλούκια. Και ναι, είναι πρόκληση. Και καμίας εταιρείας το αυτί δεν θα ιδρώσει με αυτό το γεγονός. Κανείς άλλος δεν θα αναλάβει την άγονη, το χειμώνα ειδικά. Και η κατάσταση θα συνεχιστεί. Και θα τα βάλει ο κόσμος με τον Κορνάρο, με την εταιρεία, με τις μπίντες, με τους καβοδέτες, με ό,τι του τύχει. Αν θέλει η (χψζ) εταιρεία να κάνει τη δουλειά της (και πολύ καλά κάνει), άλλο τόσο θέλει και ο κόσμος να του αναλογεί ένα πλοίο, αν όχι το πιο γρήγορο ή το πιο καινούριο, τουλάχιστον αξιοπρεπές, σταθερό, να του φέρνει τα τρόφιμα, τα φάρμακα, κλπ. Συμπαθάτε με, αλλά, με όλη την καραβολατρική μου διάθεση, ο Κορνάρος ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ απέχει πολύ από κάτι τέτοιο. Και το ατύχημα είναι μόνο η αφορμή για αυτή τη συζήτηση...

----------


## gpap2006

Με καμια δεκαρια πτήσεις ανα εβδομάδα για Κάρπαθο δε νομίζω να είναι πολλοί αυτοί που πάνε με τον ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟ μιας κ η οικονομική διαφορά δεν είναι κ μεγάλη όταν θες 30 ώρες στο καράβι και να φας κάμποσες φορές. Περισσότερο σαν RO/RO δουλεύει τούτες τις μέρες έχω την εντύπωση.

----------


## basilis.m

Η λυση του προβληματος ειναι μια.
το βαπορι να κανει τοπικα δρομολογια απο ηρακλειο μεχρι Ροδο και φυσικα να εχει τις ανταποκρισεις 
με τα πλοια του ¨κορμου¨
ειναι αλλο να πηγαινει με 12 μιλια ενα τετοιο δρομολογιο και αλλο να πηγαινει
πειραια μηλο αναφη κασο καρπαθο ροδο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν και το θέμα εδώ είναι το Κορνάρος απαντώ σε κάποιο σχόλιο αναφορικά με το Πρεβελης που έγινε στην τελευταία ανάρτηση. Σχετικά με το Πρεβελης όσα παράπονα έχουν εκφραστεί οφείλονται στην μεγάλη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού (της Παρασκευής) λόγω της προσέγγισης στο Ηράκλειο + τις όποιες καθυστερησεις κατά την διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού από την κίνηση στα λιμάνια (γεγονός φυσιολογικό) και δεν έχουν να κάνουν με το πλοίο καθαυτό. Το περσινό καλοκαίρι όταν το πλοίο προσέγγιζε μόνο Σητεία η διάρκεια ταξιδιού ήταν η γνωστή περίπου 20 ώρες. Το Ηράκλειο προσθέτει τουλάχιστον άλλες 4 ώρες οπότε το ταξίδι διαρκεί αρκετά παραπάνω.


Λόγω εργασίας έχω επαφή με Κασιώτες κ αυτό σαπάκι το ανεβάζουν,σαπάκι το κατεβάζουν.

----------


## helatros68

> Λόγω εργασίας έχω επαφή με Κασιώτες κ αυτό σαπάκι το ανεβάζουν,σαπάκι το κατεβάζουν.


Σαν κασιωτης δεν έχω ακούσει τέτοιο χαρακτηρισμό για το πλοίο κι ούτε νομίζω ότι επικρατεί αρνητική εικόνα. Από την άλλη είναι λογικό να υπάρχουν και αντίθετες απόψεις.

----------


## helatros68

Και μια φωτογραφία από προσέγγιση του Κορνάρος στην Κασο όταν ακόμα ήταν μόνιμα στην γραμμή της Κασοκαρπαθιας (το τωρινό λιμάνι ήταν ακόμα υπό κατασκευή - και ο κυματοθραυστης που τόσο λόγος γίνεται δεν υπήρχε καν)


mr18_003.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Αναχώρηση του Κορνάρος από την Κασο και ταυτόχρονη άφιξη του Ιεράπετρα Λ....τις καλές εποχές Αύγουστος 2003.

kassos.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ανοιξε το μαγικο σεντουκι φιλε helatros68.

Υπεροχες και οι δυο, σπανιες και πανεμορφες. Ειδικα η συναντηση των δυο στην Κασο...

Λογικα αυτη με τη συναντηση απο τον Αυγουστο του 2003 ειναι με πλοιαρχους το Μανωλη Φραγκιαδακη στο Ιεραπετρα και τον πολυ φρεσκο τοτε στον Κορναρο Δημητρη Λαδα.

Οσο υπηρχε ο νεος τεραστιος ντοκος αλλα ειχε παραμεινει μονο ο παλιος λοξος, μικρος κυματοθραυστης του μαϊστρου (οπως ειναι δηλαδη στη δευτερη φωτο) συμφωνα με πολλους πλοιαρχους η κατασταση ηταν καλυτερη για μπορει μεν να εμπαινε ρεστια αλλα υπηρχε πολυ περισσοτερος χωρος για δυσκολες καταστασεις.

Αν μπορεις βαλε μερικες ακομα...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Άφιξη του Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος χθες το απόγευμα στο ανταριασμένο Διαφάνι Καρπάθου. Η χριστουγεννιάτικη μαγεία της άγονης γραμμής στο αποκορύφωμά της.

1.jpg 2.jpg 3.jpg 4.jpg 5.jpg

Φωτό: Ρούλα Χουβαρδά - Παπαβασίλη

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Στο Διαφανι, ο Κορναρος, κοντα στα Χριστουγεννα...

Ποσο κλασικη εικονα της αγονης γραμμης και ειδικοτερα της Κασοκαρπαθιας. Ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος θα συνεχίσει για λίγες ημέρες ακόμη τα δρομολόγιά του στη γραμμή της Κασοκαρπαθίας και συγκεκριμένα έως τις 9 Ιανουαρίου 2017.

----------


## fourtounakis

Όσο και αν το βρίζουν διάφοροι εκ της ασφαλείας του καναπέως τους, εκείνος αδιαφορεί. Ίσως όχι τυχαία τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει δρομολογηθεί στο Μυρτώο...Ο κόσμος ταλαιπωρείται από τον ωχαδελφισμό των υπευθύνων και όχι -αρχικά- λόγω ενός πλοίου, που με τις δυνατότητές του και τα εκάστοτε πληρώματα ανά τα χρόνια, έχει προσφέρει πάρα πολλά ειδικά σε αυτή τη γραμμή. Παρόλαυτά είναι ο τελικός σύνδεσμος επιβάτη-εταιρίας-κράτους συνεπώς επωμίζεται τα βάρη, τις υποχρεώσεις, τις δυσκολίες, τα όρια καθώς και τις βωμολοχίες διαφόρων πασατεμπιστών. Όπως και να χει, εδώ είναι φωτογραφημένος τη Κυριακή που μας πέρασε, στη Ρόδο. Καλή χρονιά σε όλους.
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/4...4az5er_jpg.htm

----------


## fourtounakis

Βλάβη στο πλοίο <<Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος >>
http://www.newsbeast.gr/greece/arthr...ntzos-kornaros

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος από σήμερα το απόγευμα επιστρέφει στα καθιερωμένα του δρομολόγια στην άγονη γραμμή των Κυθήρων, ενώ η ετήσια ακινησία του πλοίου θα πραγματοποιηθεί απ' τις 8 Μαΐου έως την 1 Ιουνίου.

----------


## fourtounakis

Πάντως ο "ριζοσπαστης" τον στόλισε κανονικά σήμερα...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πάντως ο "ριζοσπαστης" τον στόλισε κανονικά σήμερα...


Δλδ το ...σαπάκι,το μπήξε,το δείξε;

----------


## fourtounakis

http://parapona-rodou.blogspot.gr/20...t_992.html?m=1

----------


## Apostolos

Αισχροί δημοσιογραφίσκοι! Τα ακτοπλοϊκά πάντα μηχανικά προβλήματα είχαν και θα έχουν. Η πλάκα είναι ότι οι φυλλάδες (ηλεκτρονικές και μή) που στηρίζουν την παλαιά πολιτική φρουρά έχουν αποκτήσει το στύλ Ριζοσπάστη και Αυγής που για όλα φταίει η κυβέρνηση. 
Για την εξαφάνιση των ακτοπλοϊκών πλοίων και εταιριών ποιοι πίεσαν και κατάφεραν από το 1999?

----------


## nikos4

µΕντάξει μπορεί οι δημοσιογράφοι να γράφουν ότι τους κατέβει πολλές φορές αλλά για τον Βιτσέντζο δυστυχώς δεν έχουν άδικο..Δεν μπορεί το 2017 Πειραιάς Μήλος να διαρκεί , το ταξίδι , 6-7 ώρες , όταν το ίδιο πλοίο πριν πολλά χρόνιοα έκανε λιγότερο από 5 ώρες..Αρα κάτι δεν πάει καλά...

----------


## panthiras1

Σε πολλές γραμμές οι ταχύτητες των πλοίων έχουν μειωθεί για εξοικονόμηση καυσίμων.

----------


## nikos4

> Σε πολλές γραμμές οι ταχύτητες των πλοίων έχουν μειωθεί για εξοικονόμηση καυσίμων.


Καλά άμα φύγεις από Πειραιά να πας καμιά Κάρπαθο με τον Κορνάρο έλα να μους πεις.....

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Φίλε Πάνθηρα, δεν ξέρω αν είναι πράγματι κόψιμο ή δυνατότητες αλλά κακά τα ψέματα 12-13 και κάτι παραείναι χαμηλή ταχύτητα για φέρι, έστω και για άγονη. Τον αγαπούμε, τον σεβόμαστε, μας συγκινεί η πλούσια προσφορά του αλλά να τα λέμε όλα. Η εταιρεία του έχει δείξει θέληση να τον προσέξει, πρέπει να κοιτάξει να διορθώσει αν μπορεί και αυτό το κομμάτι.

----------


## panthiras1

Αν μεταφράζω καλά τον Σουηδό, είναι κατασκευασμένο για ταχύτητά 18 kn. Άρα η ταχύτητα 13, 14 ή 15 (κατά την άποψή μου) είναι μια οικονομική ταχύτητα.

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/viking_viscount_1976.htm

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν μεταφράζω καλά τον Σουηδό, είναι κατασκευασμένο για ταχύτητά 18 kn. Άρα η ταχύτητα 13, 14 ή 15 (κατά την άποψή μου) είναι μια οικονομική ταχύτητα.
> 
> http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/viking_viscount_1976.htm


Aυτά που πιάνει σήμερα,είναι πολύ κάτω από οικονομική ταχύτητα.

----------


## limenikos

Αυτά αναφέρονται για 40 χρόνια πριν, όταν χτίστηκε...Για την δουλειά που το έχουν τα 12-13 μίλια μια χαρά του είναι...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το βαπορι ειχε ανετα και οικονομικα τους 17.5-18.5 κομβους ενω εχει πιασει πολλες φορες και πανω απο 20 για αρκετες ωρες σε περιπτωσεις αναγκης στην Κασοκαρπαθια στο παρελθον. 

Η μεγιστη του ηταν λιγο πανω απο 21 σε περιστασιακα ανοιγματα που εχουν γινει παλαιοτερα.

Εχει δυνατοτητες και το εχει αποδειξει στο παρελθον και στα Κυθηρα. 

Τα τελευταια 4 χρονια πεφτει σιγα σιγα ολο και πιο πολυ με μικρες αναλαμπες, π.χ. το 2016 εκανε ενα αξιοπρεπες καλοκαιρι γιατι πηγαινε συχνα με πανω απο 15 κομβους. 

Ας βαλει, επιτελους, η εταιρεια το χερι στην τσεπη να πηγαινει ανετα 16 κομβους και σε περιπτωσεις καθυστερησεων να 17ριζει, δε ζηταει κανεις 18.5.

Ετσι και στα Κυθηρα θα εχει αξιοπρεπεστατα ωραρια και θα μπορει να αντικαθιστα το Πρεβελης χωρις να αυξανεται πολυ ο χρονος ταξιδιου στην Κασοκαρπαθια.

Λιγο σεβασμο να δειξουν τα μεγαλα κεφαλια και στο βαπορι, για οσα εχει προσφερει στην εταιρεια και στην αγονη γραμμη, αλλα και στο πληρωμα που κανει πολυ μεγαλες προσπαθειες.

Ειλικρινα πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι δυσκολο να πηγαινει το βαπορι παλι 16-17 κομβους και να ειναι ολοι ευχαριστημενοι... 

Προσεξτε τον λιγο τον ποιητη, την Πρεβελαρα την εχετε μια χαρα γιατι οχι και τον Κορναρο;

----------


## limenikos

Το πλοίο πιστεύω εύκολα μπορεί να πηγαίνει στα 16+ μίλια, αλλά δυστυχώς χρειάζονται και αρκετά χρήματα για να γίνει αυτό...
Το πλήρωμα του,διαχρονικά,είναι πολύ καλό..

----------


## alekoskit

Το πλοίο εχθές ανέβηκε από την Κρήτη ως το Πειραιά με 11,5 μ.ο. ταχύτητα. Από τα Κύθηρα αναχώρησε με 1+ ώρα καθυστέρηση (23:40) και στο Πειραιά έφθασε στις 9:25 (αντί 6:30). Δηλαδή ταξίδι 10 ωρών παρά ένα τέταρτο... Κάτι συμβαίνει με το πλοίο διότι συστηματικά το τελευταίο καιρό πηγαίνει πολύ αργά. Είναι ενδεικτικό ότι κανείς δεν θυμάται πότε ήταν η τελευταία φορά που εκτέλεσε το δρομολόγιο του Γυθείου στην ώρα του με τις καθυστερήσεις να ξεκινούν από μισή ώρα και να φθάνουν πολύ περισσότερο... 

Και το πιο γελοίο της ιστορίας είναι ότι σήμερα το πλοίο έφυγε για τα Κύθηρα με 2 ώρες καθυστέρηση και η εταιρεία έβγαλε δελτίο τύπου το μεσημέρι στο οποίο αναφέρει ότι λόγω ανάγκης ανεφοδιασμού του με καύσιμα θα αναχωρήσει δύο ώρες αργότερα. Λες και είναι ευθύνη των επιβατών που έφθασε στις 9:30 το πρωί και δεν πρόλαβε να ανεφοδιαστεί έγκαιρα. Και αυτό είναι κάτι που γίνεται για τρίτη φορά αυτόν τον χειμώνα... 

Το χειρότερο βέβαια είναι ότι ζούμε σε ένα κράτος μπανανία. Διότι αν υπήρχαν σοβαρές ελεγκτικές αρχές σε αυτόν τον τόπο, θα έπρεπε αυτή η εταιρεία να έχει οδηγηθεί εκεί που πρέπει εδώ και πολύ καιρό!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_  ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ   καταπλους στο λιμανι του Πειραια   σημερα το πρωι  24-3-2017DSCN8852ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN8855LEANDROS.jpg_

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η θέα απ' το πλωριό μπαλκόνι του Κορνάρου, καθώς εξέρχεται απ' το λιμάνι της Ίου, όταν ακόμη εκτελούσε δρομολόγια στην άγονη γραμμή των Κυκλάδων.

ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ ΙΟΣ.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ένα απ' τα μεγαλύτερα θρησκευτικά έθιμα των Κυθήρων αποτελεί η 15ημερη περιφορά της ιερής εικόνας της Παναγίας Μυρτιδιώτισσας που ξεκινά την Δευτέρα του Πάσχα και ολοκληρώνεται την Κυριακή των Μυροφόρων, διερχόμενη απ' όλα τα χωριά του νησιού. Έτσι, το μεσημέρι της Τετάρτης του Πάσχα ήταν η σειρά του Διακοφτίου, πράγμα που συνέπεσε με την άφιξη του Κορνάρου! Η εικόνα εισήλθε για ευλογία στο γκαράζ του πλοίου που δεν έπαψε στιγμή να σφυρίζει, ενώ το φιλόξενο πλήρωμα προσέφερε ένα μικρό κέρασμα σε όσους είχαν την ευκαιρία να παρευρεθούν.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο αφού επέστρεψε και ξεφόρτωσε πήγε στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. Φωτο ....αύριο.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος στη ΝΑΥΣΙ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα από την Κυνόσουρα.

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ-ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ-154-03-05-2017.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Ξέρει κάποιος πότε ξεκινά δρομολόγια?

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Ξέρει κάποιος πότε ξεκινά δρομολόγια?


Το πλοίο εξ' αρχής ήταν προγραμματισμένο να επανέλθει στη γραμμή των Κυθήρων στις 2 Ιουνίου για να προλάβει να εξυπηρετήσει τους εκδρομείς του τριημέρου του Αγίου Πνεύματος. Όμως λόγω εκτεταμένων επισκευών στο μηχανοστάσιο (μακάρι η ΑΝΕΚ να δώσει την πρέπουσα σημασία, όπου απαιτείται) δίνεται μάχη με το χρόνο και η εταιρεία αναφέρει ότι το πλοίο θα επανέλθει την Παρασκευή 9 Ιουνίου.

----------


## yoR

Δε τα παρατανε τα εφοπλιστιλικια καλυτερα, το  πλοιο ειναι για πεταμα κ η οργανωση τους ουτε για περιπτερο σε χωριο στο βουνο... Κακως ομως ανακοινωσαν τα δρομολογια τους στο facebook γιατι υπαρχουν κ επαγγελματιες που δεν λειτουργουν περιπτερα. Κριμα γιατι εκτιθονται.

----------


## stathe174

Μάλιστα, άμα σταματήσει να δούμε με ποιο θα πηγαίνεις στο νησί σου, εκτός αν νομίζεις ότι όλοι σκοτώνονται για πάρουν την γραμμή του και θα δεις κανα "παλάτι" εκεί... Για πέταμα το πλοίο πάντως μια φορά δεν είναι...

----------


## alekoskit

> Μάλιστα, άμα σταματήσει να δούμε με ποιο θα πηγαίνεις στο νησί σου, εκτός αν νομίζεις ότι όλοι σκοτώνονται για πάρουν την γραμμή του και θα δεις κανα "παλάτι" εκεί... Για πέταμα το πλοίο πάντως μια φορά δεν είναι...


Δηλαδή με βάση την λογική σου πρέπει να λέμε και ευχαριστώ που: 
α) Μία εταιρεία παίρνει ένα σκασμό λεφτά σε επιδοτήσεις για να εξυπηρετεί επί σχεδόν μία δεκαετία κάποιες γραμμές που δεν τις αρέσουν αλλά δεν φεύγει κιόλας.. (θα το κάνει για ψυχικό φαίνεται). 
β) Δεν τηρεί ποτέ τα δρομολόγιά της
γ) Όποτε θέλει σταματάει και όταν το θυμηθεί επιστρέφει στα καθήκοντά της
δ) Κάθε έναρξη σεζόν ανοίγει πλάνα κρατήσεων όταν το θυμηθεί
γ) Το πλοίο της πάει και δεν πάει... 
δ) Το εσωτερικό του τις περισσότερες φορές είναι μέσα στην βρώμα!
ε) Έχει να γίνει κάποια ουσιαστική ανανέωση των χώρων επιβατών από πριν έρθει στη γραμμή
ζ) και πολλά άλλα! 

Για σένα λοιπόν πρέπει να λέμε ευχαριστώ διότι επειδή η γραμμή παρουσιάζει έντονη εποχικότητα (όπως οι περισσότερες στην χώρα), πρέπει να αρκεστούμε να μας συμπεριφέρονται σαν ζώα. Λες και αν η επιδότηση δεν αρκεί και η εταιρεία δεν βγαίνει οικονομικά, δεν θα είχε αποχωρήσει 10 χρόνια τώρα... παρά κάθεται γιατί εκτελεί κοινωνικό έργο!

----------


## BOBKING

Αυτό που έχω να πω είναι ότι στην κυριολεξία δεν νοιάζονται η ΑΝΕΚ έχει άλλα θέματα να λύσει. Στην ακτοπλοΐα δεν υπάρχει το πρέπει να ακούσω τον επιβάτη υπάρχει μόνο το να επιβιώσω. Γιατί ως γνωστόν στην ακτοπλοΐα αν μπεις ή θα γίνεις πλούσιος και θα πετύχεις ή θα βουλιάξεις στα χρέη. Η ΑΝΕΚ έχασε τις ένδοξες μέρες της και τώρα προσπαθεί να κρατηθεί από παντού. Δεν σκέφτηκε κανένας γιατί η εταιρία έχει ναυλώσει σχεδόν το 50 % του στόλου της ?. Το πλοίο δεν θα αντικατασταθεί θα το δουλέψουν μέχρι να λιώσει τελείως. Αυτός είναι ο νόμος της ακτοπλοΐας μόνο οι μεγάλες εταιρίες μπορούν να αντικαταστήσουν τα πλοία τους. Όποτε μην συγκρίνουμε την ΑΝΕΚ με εταιρίες μεγεθών μαμούθ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος έκανε εχθές ένα δοκιμαστικό και μετά πήγε Πειραιά και φόρτωσε. Οπότε ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του, αυτή την ώρα έφυγε από Κύθηρα για Αντικύθηρα. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ-ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ-155-06-06-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε πρωινές ώρες σήμερα η Λιμενική Αρχή Κισσάμου για μηχανική βλάβη στο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ''ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ  ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ'' Ν.Αγ.Νικολάου 05,  κατά τη διάρκεια πρόσδεσής του στον οικείο λιμένα.
Από το πλοίο αποβιβάστηκαν 38 επιβάτες, 10 Ι.Χ.Ε και 1 Φ/Γ προερχόμενοι από το λιμένα Κυθήρων, ενώ απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του, μέχρι αποκατάστασης της βλάβης και προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης. 
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## yoR

Ετυχε να περναω σημερα απο το λιμανι της Κισσαμου κατα την ωρα αφιξης του. Το πλοιο εχει τα μαυρα του τα χαλια φαινεται σαν να εχει χρονια να κανει δεξαμενη κ εχει παντου σκουριες. Συν την καθυστερηση στη εναρξη των δρομολογιων, συν τη βλαβη δε το βλεπω να βγαζει την σεζον.. Ωρα για κατι αλλο. Αλλο πλοιο, αλλη καλυτερα εταιρεια.

----------


## threshtox

Αυτό που συμβαίνει με το πλοίο αγγίζει (και ξεπερνάει) τα όρια της κοροϊδίας.. θα συμβεί κάτι σοβαρό κάποια στιγμή και θα πέσουμε όοολοι από τα σύννεφα. Μα πως έγινε αυτό, μια χαρά ήταν το πλοίο, κλπ..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

'Οχι τίποτε άλλο, θα είναι δυσφήμιση της ακτοπλοϊας κ θα αρχίσει ο κάθε δημοσιοκάφρος να λέει το κοντό του κ το μακρύ του.

----------


## thanos75

Μα το ίδιο το πλοίο εκεί που έχει φτάσει-λόγω μέτριας συντήρησης κατά κύριο λόγο- αποτελεί πλέον δυσφήμιση της ακτοπλοιας μας.  Νομίζω ότι τόσο ο κάτοικος όσο και ο επισκέπτης των Κυθήρων αλλά και των γύρω περιοχών αξίζει κάτι καλύτερο.  Ας αναληφθούν πρωτοβουλίες...λύσεις μπορούν να βρεθούν και υπάρχει και στοιχειώδης πολιτική βούληση πράγμα που το είδαμε και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις γραμμών

----------


## alekoskit

Που ακριβώς υπάρχει η στοιχειώδης πολιτική βούληση;
Πρόκειται για μία εταιρεία η οποία αγνοεί επιδεικτικά κάθε έννοια και κανόνα συνέπειας. Δεν τηρεί δρομολόγια, δεν τηρεί ταχύτητες, δεν τηρεί ακινησίες και φυσικά δεν λογοδοτεί σε κανέναν. 
Τον Οκτώβριο έφυγε από τα Κύθηρα και αντί να πάει για service, το έστειλαν στην Κάρπαθο. Στα καπάκια το ξανάφεραν στα Κύθηρα, πάλι χωρίς να κάνει service. ¶φησε να κάνει την συντήρησή του στην ''τούρλα του Σαββάτου''. Καθυστέρησε μία βδομάδα περισσότερο από την εγκεκριμένη ακινησία του καταστρέφοντας το τριήμερο που περίμενε τόσος κόσμος να κατέβει στα Κύθηρα, χωρίς να του επιβληθεί να βάλει άλλο πλοίο στη γραμμή. Έφυγε στο πρώτο του δρομολόγιο με καθυστέρηση 5+ ωρών και μέσα σε 24 ώρες χάλασε πάλι και ακινητοποιήθηκε ακυρώνοντας και πάλι δρομολόγια. 
Και ενώ η εταιρεία ακυρώνει το ένα δρομολόγιο μετά το άλλο, πάλι δεν της επιβάλλεται να το αντικαταστήσει. 
Και αναρωτιέμαι εγώ, πως γίνεται ένα πλοίο να παίρνει πιστοποιητικά μετά από service και μέσα σε λίγες ώρες να ακινητοποιείται ξανά; Ποιος θα ευθύνεται αν αύριο μείνει π.χ. ακυβέρνητο στο πέλαγος; Πότε ακριβώς επιβάλλονται κυρώσεις σε μία εταιρεία για αθέτηση των όρων της σύμβασης που έχει υπογράψει; 

Το 2010 μία αεροπορική εταιρεία είχε έρθει στα Κύθηρα και επί αρκετούς μήνες ακύρωνε δρομολόγια, καθυστερούσε αδικαιολόγητα στις πτήσεις της κλπ. Μέσα σε λίγους μήνες η εταιρεία αποπέμφθηκε από την γραμμή και έγινε απευθείας ανάθεση σε άλλη έως ότου γίνει νέος διαγωνισμός. Τι ακριβώς εμποδίζει το ΥΕΝ να κάνει κάτι αντίστοιχο;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μα το ίδιο το πλοίο εκεί που έχει φτάσει-λόγω μέτριας συντήρησης κατά κύριο λόγο- αποτελεί πλέον δυσφήμιση της ακτοπλοιας μας.


 Θα βρεθεί ο κάθε.... παντογνώστης που με αφορμή αυτό  το πλοίο κ  αγνοώντας ( ; ) ότι υπάρχουν ένα σωρό αξιόλογα πλοία, θα ανακαλύπτει
"πλωτά φέρετρα".

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε alekoskit χωρίς να θέλω να υποβαθμίσω το όντως σοβαρό πρόβλημα,ναυτικά δε λέμε service αλλά επιθεώρηση,ετήσια ακινησία.

----------


## thanos75

> Που ακριβώς υπάρχει η στοιχειώδης πολιτική βούληση;
> Πρόκειται για μία εταιρεία η οποία αγνοεί επιδεικτικά κάθε έννοια και κανόνα συνέπειας. Δεν τηρεί δρομολόγια, δεν τηρεί ταχύτητες, δεν τηρεί ακινησίες και φυσικά δεν λογοδοτεί σε κανέναν. 
> Τον Οκτώβριο έφυγε από τα Κύθηρα και αντί να πάει για service, το έστειλαν στην Κάρπαθο. Στα καπάκια το ξανάφεραν στα Κύθηρα, πάλι χωρίς να κάνει service. ¶φησε να κάνει την συντήρησή του στην ''τούρλα του Σαββάτου''. Καθυστέρησε μία βδομάδα περισσότερο από την εγκεκριμένη ακινησία του καταστρέφοντας το τριήμερο που περίμενε τόσος κόσμος να κατέβει στα Κύθηρα, χωρίς να του επιβληθεί να βάλει άλλο πλοίο στη γραμμή. Έφυγε στο πρώτο του δρομολόγιο με καθυστέρηση 5+ ωρών και μέσα σε 24 ώρες χάλασε πάλι και ακινητοποιήθηκε ακυρώνοντας και πάλι δρομολόγια. 
> Και ενώ η εταιρεία ακυρώνει το ένα δρομολόγιο μετά το άλλο, πάλι δεν της επιβάλλεται να το αντικαταστήσει. 
> Και αναρωτιέμαι εγώ, πως γίνεται ένα πλοίο να παίρνει πιστοποιητικά μετά από service και μέσα σε λίγες ώρες να ακινητοποιείται ξανά; Ποιος θα ευθύνεται αν αύριο μείνει π.χ. ακυβέρνητο στο πέλαγος; Πότε ακριβώς επιβάλλονται κυρώσεις σε μία εταιρεία για αθέτηση των όρων της σύμβασης που έχει υπογράψει; 
> 
> Το 2010 μία αεροπορική εταιρεία είχε έρθει στα Κύθηρα και επί αρκετούς μήνες ακύρωνε δρομολόγια, καθυστερούσε αδικαιολόγητα στις πτήσεις της κλπ. Μέσα σε λίγους μήνες η εταιρεία αποπέμφθηκε από την γραμμή και έγινε απευθείας ανάθεση σε άλλη έως ότου γίνει νέος διαγωνισμός. Τι ακριβώς εμποδίζει το ΥΕΝ να κάνει κάτι αντίστοιχο;


Πολιτική βούληση για να βρεθούν λύσεις σε ακτοπλοικά ζητήματα έχει δείξει το ΥΕΝ τον τελευταίο καιρό σε διάφορες περιπτώσεις νησιών που είχαν προβλήματα με την ακτοπλοική τους σύνδεση (π.χ. Σαμοθράκη, Κάλυμνος)...Δεν διαφωνώ πάντως ότι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις-μονοχαοβάπορη εταιρία- θα έπρεπε το υπουργείο να δράττει πιο ενεργά και να αποπέμπει εταιρίες από γραμμές όταν δεν πληρούν τις προυποθέσεις (έχει γίνει στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν με τη ΝΕΛ σε άγονη γραμμή).  Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν θα ήταν και άσχημο να υπάρξουν και κινητοποιήσεις εκεί στα Κύθηρα. Γενικά ο Κορνάρος θα πρέπει πια να φύγει.  Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι δεν έχω προσωπικά δει και άλλη εταιρία νε δείχνει ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον για τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή....

----------


## gpap2006

Με την ολοκλήρωση του νέου οδικου δικτυου μεχρι Νεάπολη είναι ώρα για πλήρη κατάργηση της γραμμής από Πειραιά. Επιδότηση εκει που υπάρχει σωστη χερσαία μετάβαση δεν πρεπει να γίνεται.

----------


## manos75

ο κορναρος γερασε και εχει τα μαυρα του τα χαλια οκ.εσεις ολοι που διαμαρτυρεστε εχετε σκεφτει οτι καμια ετερεια δεν εχει ενδιαφερθει για μια γραμμη που θα την βαζει μεσα ολο το χρονο.η εχουν τα κυθυρα και τα αντικυθυρα τοσο πολυ κοσμο που θα βαλει η μπλε ετερεια καραβι για να πηγαινοερεχετε αδειο.τα κυθυρα εχουν τουρισμο μονο 15 μερες τον αυγουστο.εχω φιλεναδα απο εκει με ξενοδοχειο και χτυπανε μηγες πανω απο το μισο καλοκαρι.αρα αστε τις εξυπναδες και τις διαμαρτυριες γιατι αμα φυγει ο κορναρος ξεχαστε αλλο πλοιο απο πειρεα για παντα.εξαλλου καλυτερα να πας οδικως και να παρεις το ντοπιο καραβακι απο νεαπολη.

----------


## threshtox

Καμία εταιρεία δεν πάει με το ζόρι κάπου, ούτε καν στα επιδοτούμενα, ούτε πουθενά. Αλλιώς ας μην εκδήλωνε ενδιαφέρον. Από τη στιγμή που είναι εκεί, υπό αυτό το καθεστώς, οφείλει να είναι τυπική στις υποχρεώσεις της. Με ένα πλοίο σαράβαλο, που μία πάει, δέκα δεν πάει, που όταν πάει με 13 μίλια, ανοίγουν σαμπάνιες, που βγάζει βλάβες κάθε τρεις και λίγο, που ακυρώνει δρομολόγια συνεχώς, συγγνώμη κιόλας, αλλά αν περιμένει από αυτούς το νησί φέτος να δουλέψει, σώθηκε. 
Επίσης, θα ήθελα να ξέρω, τι στο κέρατο κάνουν στην ετήσια επιθεώρηση. Το ξεματιάζουν;

Ο ελεγκτικός και πειθαρχικός ρόλος του κράτους είναι μια άλλη ιστορία, εξίσου κωμική με αυτή...

----------


## alekoskit

Αρχικά να πω ότι με τον όρο "ετήσια επιθεώρηση" αναφερόμαστε σε περιπτώσεις που ένα πλοίο διακόπτει τα δρομολόγιά του για να δεξαμενιστεί, να συντηρηθεί μηχανικά, εσωτερικά, εξωτερικά κλπ. Στην περίπτωση του Κορνάρου η λέξη service που χρησιμοποιώ είναι ένας επιεικής τρόπος να αποκαλέσω το "ξεμάτιασμα" που του κάνουν τα τελευταία χρόνια, όπως πολύ εύστοχα ανέφερε ο threoshtox.

Όσον αφορά το σχόλιο του manos75, του υπενθυμίζω ότι ο Κορνάρος βρίσκεται στη γραμμή από το 2008. Και δεν βρίσκεται εξ' αρχής με την ίδια σύμβαση, αλλά έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) δύο ενδιάμεσοι διαγωνισμοί στους οποίους και συμμετείχε. Αν δεν τους αρέσει η γραμμή και μπαίνουν μέσα, γιατί παραμένουν; Έχουν κάνει τάμα στην Παναγία; 

Όσον αφορά την κίνηση που έχουν ή δεν έχουν τα Κύθηρα, να παροτρύνεις την κοπέλα σου να αναθέσει το ξενοδοχείο της σε κάποιον άλλον να το διαχειριστεί, διότι κι εγώ ξενοδοχειακή επιχείρηση έχω πλέον και για το τριήμερο του Αγίου Πνεύματος είχα 8 στα 10 διαμερίσματα κλεισμένα εκ των οποίων τα μισά ακυρώθηκαν λόγω του Κορνάρου... Και δεν είναι 15 Αυγούστου. 

Αν προεξοφλείς ότι σε περίπτωση αποχώρησης του Κορνάρου δεν θα βρεθεί άλλη εταιρεία, είναι άποψή σου και πρόβλημά σου. Ακόμα όμως και να γίνει αυτό, τουλάχιστον θα ξέρουμε ότι δεν έχουμε πλοίο από Πειραιά, Κρήτη, Γύθειο κλπ. Καλύτερα ο κόσμος να ξέρει εξ' αρχής με ποιο τρόπο μπορεί να πάει κάπου, παρά να πληρώνει εισιτήρια και να μην ταξιδεύει. 

Υ.Σ. Εμείς από εξυπνάδες φουλ! Εσύ από ορθογραφία, μήπως να το κοίταζες λίγο?

----------


## manos75

ελα ρε μεγαλε γραψαμε το πασιγνωστο νησι σου λαθος οκ.ενταξει τωρα το εγραψα σωστα κυθηρα.αντε τωρα να κλαψεις που δεν θα δεις και φετος τουριστες με τον κορναρο που υπαρχει.και την γραμμη την περνει γιατι κανεις αλλος δεν ενδιαφερετε θελει πολυ μυαλο φαινεται να το καταλαβεις.δεν ειναι το νησακι σου παρος και ναξος να εχει 10 βαπορια να πηγαινουν περα δωθε.

----------


## threshtox

Aνακοίνωση της εταιρείας, ότι θα αναχωρήσει αύριο στις 7 μμ από Καστέλλι για πάνω, με άφιξη στον Πειραιά την Παρασκευή το πρωί στις 8:35..

Επειδή είμαι παλιόπαιδο, θα κάνω την ερώτηση: Αν γίνει το δρομολόγιο, πόση καθυστέρηση θα έχει η άφιξή του το πρωί της Παρασκευής;;;

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Τη βλέπω τη δουλειά, θα ξενυχτήσω όλη νύχτα στο ΜΤ από την αγωνία...

Πάντως με τα περι ξεματιάσματος με έκανες και γέλασα!!!  :Very Happy: 

(...να κάνουμε και λίγο πλάκα γιατί σα να ψιλοξεφεύγουμε....)

----------


## panthiras1

Πότε λήγει η σύμβαση του Κορνάρου;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ελα ρε μεγαλε γραψαμε το πασιγνωστο νησι σου λαθος οκ.ενταξει τωρα το εγραψα σωστα κυθηρα.αντε τωρα να κλαψεις που δεν θα δεις και φετος τουριστες με τον κορναρο που υπαρχει.και την γραμμη την περνει γιατι κανεις αλλος δεν ενδιαφερετε θελει πολυ μυαλο φαινεται να το καταλαβεις.δεν ειναι το νησακι σου παρος και ναξος να εχει 10 βαπορια να πηγαινουν περα δωθε.


Εγώ θα έλεγα να μην μπλέκουμε τα νησιά στις προσωπικές μας αντιδικίες,καθένα έχει τον κόσμο του,τις ομορφιές του κ τον πολιτισμό του.Τα Κύθηρα δεν 'εχουν την τύχη της Παροναξίας που λόγω θέσης έχει αυτη την συχνότητα κ ποικιλία δρομολογίων από/προς την Αττική.

----------


## alekoskit

Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι εκτός από τον Κορνάρο, χρειάζονται και άλλοι ένα ξεμάτιασμα, επειγόντως...

----------


## thanos75

> Με την ολοκλήρωση του νέου οδικου δικτυου μεχρι Νεάπολη είναι ώρα για πλήρη κατάργηση της γραμμής από Πειραιά. Επιδότηση εκει που υπάρχει σωστη χερσαία μετάβαση δεν πρεπει να γίνεται.


Προσωπικά συμφωνώ μαζί σου gpap...εάν κοντεύουν πια τα Κύθηρα να γίνουν πορθμείο, να καταργηθεί η επιδότηση.  Για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν ήξερα ότι το οδικό δίκτυο έχει φτιαχτεί μέχρι τόσο κατω στη Νεάπολη! Μόλις πριν από 3 χρόνια φίλη μου που πήγε Κύθηρα οδικώς, μου είπε πως από Σπάρτη και κάτω ο δρόμος ήταν ένα χάλι.  Θετικό ότι τα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει.  Αν και πιστεύω ότι λόγω της διασύνδεσης με την Κρήτη και λόγω της ολοκλήρωσης της Ιονίας οδού, δε νομίζω ότι ποτέ θα σταματήσει να υπάρχει ακτοπλοική συνδεση μεταξύ Νότιας Πελοποννήσου-Κυθήρων-Κρήτης.  Κατά τη γνώμη μου μάλιστα θα πρέπει κιόλας να τονωθεί, για την καλύτερη κίνηση των κρητικών εμπορευμάτων προς το λιμάνι της Πάτρας.  
Και επί ευκαιρία να απαντήσω στον ενδεχομένως συνομήλικό μου manos75 :Smile New: :  Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις και η σωστή ακτοπλοική συγκοινωνία μπορεί να δημιουργήσει κίνηση.  Το είδαμε πρόσφατα στην περίπτωση της Λήμνου όπου πέρσι και πρόπερσι με την τόσο συχνή συγκοινωνία από βόρεια Ελλάδα, το νησί είχε γεμίσει με βορειοελλαδίτες-κυρίως.  Αμφιβάλλεις λοιπόν πως εάν τα Κύθηρα συνδέονταν με ένα καλύτερο πλοίο ή -γιατί όχι-εάν ένα από τα χανιώτικα πλοία έπιανε δυο φορές την εβδομάδα στο δρομολόγιό του και Κύθηρα πρώτα, το νησί θα ήταν σε πολύ καλύτερη κατάσταση από τουριστικής απόψεως?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου,είναι κανόνας ότι το μέσο γεννά κίνηση.Παραδείγματα άπειρα σε ξηρά κ θάλασσα.

----------


## threshtox

Ράγισαν τα τσιμέντα...

Το πλοίο έφτασε στον Πειραιά κατά τις 11μιση (3 ώρες καθυστέρηση, οκ, ανθρώπινο). 

Και η εταιρία έβγαλε ανακοίνωση, στην οποία αναφέρει ότι, λόγω (κι άλλης) βλάβης όλα τα δρομολόγια μέχρι τις 19 του μήνα ματαιώνονται.

Και δε δουλευόμαστε, έτσι;;;

----------


## GIIANNHS

Δουλευομαστε τελικά.....

----------


## Orpheas

Είναι χρεπι ...δε το αλλάζουν επιτέλους. Γιατι ξεφτιλιζονται...

----------


## pantelis2009

*Επαγγελματίες και κάτοικοι των Κυθήρων διαμαρτύρονται για τη διακοπή δρομολογίων του "Βιτσέντζος Κορναρο*















*Επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας με δεκάδες υπογραφές, που αφορά την διακοπή των δρομολογίων του πλοίου "Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος", που εξυπηρετούν το νησί τους εξέδωσαν κάτοικοι και επαγγελματίες των Κυθήρων.
*
Η επιστολή αυτή μεταξύ άλλων έχει αποσταλεί στον υπουργό Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής Παναγιώτη Κουρουμπλή, στον υφυπουργό Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής Νεκτάριο Σαντορινιό, τη Διεύθυνση Θαλασσίων Συγκοινωνιών του Υ.Ν.Ν.Π., την περιφερειάρχη Αττικής Ρένα Δούρου, τον αντιπεριφερειάρχη Νήσων Παναγιώτη Χατζηπέρο, τους Βουλευτές της Περιφέρειας ¶ Πειραιά και Νήσων καθώς επίσης στο Δήμο Κυθήρων και τη Δημοτική Κοινότητα Αντικυθήρων.

Αναλυτικά η επιστολή:
_"Με βάση την υπ' 2252.1.3.1/1593/2017/10-01-2017 (ΑΔΑ: ΨΚΧΦ4653ΠΩ-102) Σύμβαση Ανάθεσης Δημόσιας Υπηρεσίας η εταιρεία ΛΑΝΕ Α.Ε. ανέλαβε την εξυπηρέτηση των ακτοπλοϊκών γραμμών α) Πειραιάς - Κύθηρα - Αντικύθηρα -Κίσσαμος, β) Γύθειο - Κύθηρα - Αντικύθηρα - Κίσσαμος και γ) Καλαμάτα -Κύθηρα - Κίσσαμος με το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΣΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ. Η Εταιρεία ανακοίνωσε και δημοσίευσε τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου μετά την υπογραφή της συμβάσεως της (Ιανουάριος 2017), στα οποία αναγραφόταν ως περίοδος ετήσιας ακινησίας για επιθεώρηση η 02/05 μέχρι και 01/06. Αυτό συνεπάγεται συμβατική υποχρέωση της Εταιρείας να πραγματοποιεί κρατήσεις εισιτηρίων από την 02/06 και φυσικά για ολόκληρο το διάστημα κατά το οποίο υποχρεούται σε εκτέλεση δρομολογίων δημόσιας υπηρεσίας. Αυτό όμως δεν συμβαίνει και δεν γνωρίζουμε τους λόγους._
_Τις προηγούμενες ημέρες η ΛΑΝΕ απαντά στο τηλέφωνο (σε ερωτήσεις πελατών σε όλα τα πρακτορεία της) ότι το πλοίο δεν θα επιστρέψει στα εγκεκριμένα δρομολόγια του με αποτέλεσμα να έχει προκληθεί τεράστια αναστάτωση στα Κύθηρα. Οργανωμένα γκρουπ και μεμονωμένοι επισκέπτες που είχαν προγραμματίσει να μεταβούν στο νησί από/προς Πειραιά, Γύθειο, Κίσσαμο και Καλαμάτα μετά τις 02/06 και με βάση τα από Ιανουάριο 2017 ανακοινωθέντα και δημοσιοποιηθέντα δρομολόγια, προβαίνουν σε μαζικές ακυρώσεις κρατήσεων στα ξενοδοχεία και τα ενοικιαζόμενα δωμάτια του νησιού. Η εταιρεία έχει αποσύρει τους πίνακες των δρομολογίων και φυσικά κάθε δυνατότητα κράτησης ακόμα και για τον Αύγουστο. Η οικονομική ζημία των επαγγελματιών είναι ανυπολόγιστη, όπως τεράστια είναι και η δυσφήμιση του νησιού μας, που παρά την κρίση προσπαθεί να αυξάνει την επισκεψιμότητά του λόγω των εξωστρεφών κινήσεων των ιδιωτών καθώς και των τοπικών αρχών (Δήμος / Τουριστική επιτροπή / Επαγγελματικοί σύλλογοι)._
_Τα προβλήματα όμως είναι πολλαπλά. Ενδεικτικά ενώ ανακοινώνεται ότι το πλοίο ταξιδεύει με ταχύτητα 19 κόμβων (ηχογραφημένο μήνυμα στην αρχή κάθε δρομολογίου) σπανίως ταξιδεύει με 13 κόμβους. Οι καθυστερήσεις είναι τεράστιες, ο κόσμος διαμαρτύρεται, οι προκαθορισμένες ώρες αφίξεων και αναχωρήσεων σπανίως τηρούνται._
_Ταυτόχρονα οι ώρες αφίξεων ειδικά από τον Πειραιά είναι επιεικώς απαράδεκτες καθώς το πλοίο προσεγγίζει το λιμάνι των Κυθήρων μετά τα μεσάνυχτα με αποτέλεσμα την τεράστια ταλαιπωρία των επιβατών και φυσικά την δυσφήμιση του νησιού μας._
_Επιπλέον είναι τουλάχιστον απαράδεκτο, εν έτει 2017, να μην διαθέτει online σύστημα κρατήσεων και εκδόσεως-πληρωμής εισιτηρίων, όπως ΟΛΕΣ οι μεταφορικές εταιρείες στην Ευρώπη. Οι καταστάσεις αυτές είναι τριτοκοσμικές και δεν αξίζουν στο νησί μας και σε κανένα νησί._
_Επιπρόσθετα, θεωρούμε τουλάχιστον απαράδεκτο το γεγονός πως το πλοίο μετά από την ετήσια ακινησία - συντήρηση επέστρεψε στα δρομολόγια και από την πρώτη μέρα παρουσίασε βλάβη σε μηχανή ή μηχανές. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να ακυρώνονται κρατήσεις καθημερινά σε πολλές επιχειρήσεις καθώς τόσο ο επισκέπτης που επιλέγει να μεταβεί από τον Πειραιά στα Κύθηρα όσο και (κυρίως) από Κρήτη δεν έχει άλλον τρόπο να επισκεφτεί το νησί και αν σκεφτόταν να το κάνει στο άμεσο μέλλον δεν του εμπνέει καμία εμπιστοσύνη το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο._
_ΑΞΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ:_
_ΑΜΕΣΟ άνοιγμα των πλάνων κρατήσεων των δρομολογίων της ΛΑΝΕ_
_ΑΜΕΣΗ δυνατότητα πραγματοποίησης ηλεκτρονικών (online) κρατήσεων και αγορών εισιτηρίων._
_ΑΚΡΙΒΕΣΤΑΤΗ τήρηση των ωρών αφίξεων και αναχωρήσεων όπως έχουν εγκριθεί από το Υ.Ν.Ν.Π. καθώς και τήρηση των δρομολογίων που έχουν εγκριθεί για μετά τις 2/6/2017._
_ΕΚΔΟΣΗ δελτίου τύπου από την Εταιρεία για την αντιστροφή του κλίματος που η ίδια με την απόσυρση των δρομολογίων και με τις βλάβες έχει δημιουργήσει_
_¶μεση αντικατάσταση του πλοίου με νεώτερο εφόσον αποδεικνύεται ότι δεν είναι αξιόπλοο και δεν μπορεί να τηρήσει τις ώρες και την ταχύτητα που έχει ανακοινώσει._
_Επιφυλασσόμαστε για κάθε νόμιμο δικαίωμα μας, κυρίως δε για την αξίωση αποζημιώσεων κατά παντός υπευθύνου για διαφυγόντα κέρδη και έσοδα των επιχειρήσεων μας από την απαράδεκτη αυτή συμπεριφορά._
_Τα Κύθηρα δεν είναι και δεν θα γίνουν τόπος εξορίας!"_
_Κύθηρα, 18 Ιουνίου 2017_
_* Ακολουθούν σε φωτογραφική μορφή οι υπογραφές, όπως εστάλησαν από τους διαμαρτυρόμενους
ΠΗΓΗ_

[/COLOR]

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aνεξάρτητα από καραβολατρεία,βαπόρι που είναι υπότροπο κ μάλιστα επανειλημμένα πρέπει να τρώει κόκκινη κάρτα.
Δεν είναι μόνο η ταλαιπωρία του κόσμου αλλά να μην συμβεί κ το χειρότερο.

----------


## threshtox

Σήμερα το πρωί βολτάροντας στο λιμάνι, σκεφτόμουν ακριβώς αυτό. Καλή η καραβολατρεία, αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για καταστάσεις παράλογες και, ενδεχομένως, παράνομες. Όλα αυτά που καταγγέλουν οι κάτοικοι των Κυθήρων είναι σοβαρά και δεν ιδρώνει κανένα αυτί. Πχ, το να μην έχει online σύστημα κρατήσεων η εταιρεία, είναι γελοίο...και τραγικό...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σήμερα το πρωί βολτάροντας στο λιμάνι, σκεφτόμουν ακριβώς αυτό. Καλή η καραβολατρεία, αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για καταστάσεις παράλογες και, ενδεχομένως, παράνομες. Όλα αυτά που καταγγέλουν οι κάτοικοι των Κυθήρων είναι σοβαρά και δεν ιδρώνει κανένα αυτί. Πχ, το να μην έχει online σύστημα κρατήσεων η εταιρεία, είναι γελοίο...και τραγικό...


Tι οn line,πολλά ζητάμε! Εδώ μπαίνει πρώτα-πρώτα θέμα ασφάλειας.
Όταν οι έλεγχοι είναι από χαλαροί έως...στοργικοί,τι περιμένει κανείς; Kάποτε συγγενής μου που δούλευε σε γνωστή εταιρεία, μου έλεγε ότι δεν ήταν απαραίτητο το φακελλάκι αφού αρκούσε η φήμη της εταιρείας ώστε να πουν "εντάξει το βαπόρι είναι του τάδε" κ να παραβλέψουν.

----------


## BOBKING

> Tι οn line,πολλά ζητάμε! Εδώ μπαίνει πρώτα-πρώτα θέμα ασφάλειας.
> Όταν οι έλεγχοι είναι από χαλαροί έως...στοργικοί,τι περιμένει κανείς; Kάποτε συγγενής μου που δούλευε σε γνωστή εταιρεία, μου έλεγε ότι δεν ήταν απαραίτητο το φακελλάκι αφού αρκούσε η φήμη της εταιρείας ώστε να πουν "εντάξει το βαπόρι είναι του τάδε" κ να παραβλέψουν.


Κάτι παρόμοιο και με Μινωικές εποχές Κωνσταντίνου Κληρονόμου

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κάτι παρόμοιο και με Μινωικές εποχές Κωνσταντίνου Κληρονόμου


Αφορούσε όμιλο με καλοσυντηρημένα ποντοπόρα κ με θυγατρική σήμερα στην ακτοπλοϊα.

----------


## BOBKING

> Αφορούσε όμιλο με καλοσυντηρημένα ποντοπόρα κ με θυγατρική σήμερα στην ακτοπλοϊα.


Ευγενιδης να παει το μυαλό μου ;

----------


## antonis01

Ανεκτέλεστα έως τις 30 Ιουνίου θα παραμείνουν τα δρομολόγια του επιβατηγού - οχηματαγωγού πλοίου «Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος», που συνδέει τον Πειραιά με τα Κύθηρα, τα Αντικύθηρα και τον Κίσσαμο Χανίων, όπως αναφέρει με ανακοίνωσή η Λασιθιώτικη Ανώνυμη Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία (ΛΑΝΕ).

Το πλοίο από τις 2 Ιουνίου επρόκειτο να επιστρέψει στα εγκεκριμένα του δρομολόγια έπειτα από ένα μήνα ετήσιας ακινησίας, ωστόσο λόγω μηχανικής βλάβης πρόκειται να μεταφερθεί στο Πέραμα.

*Επιστολή του δημάρχου Κυθήρων στο υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας*

Το θέμα της παρατεταμένης ακινησίας του «Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος» έχει προκαλέσει αναστάτωση στην τοπική κοινωνία των Κυθήρων και ο δήμαρχος του νησιού Ευστράτιος Χαρχαλάκης απέστειλε επιστολή στο υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας, που αναφέρει ότι το νησί των Κυθήρων και τα Αντικύθηρα βιώνουν έναν ιδιότυπο αποκλεισμό από την έδρα της Περιφέρειας, τον Πειραιά, αλλά και από το Γύθειο και την Κρήτη, βασικές πηγές εσωτερικού τουρισμού.

Προσθέτει ότι οι αλλεπάλληλες βλάβες του πλοίου είχαν ως αποτέλεσμα να ματαιώνονται καθημερινά εκατοντάδες κρατήσεις δωματίων και η τοπική κοινωνία ενός νησιού που ζει κυρίως από τον τουρισμό να καταβαραθρώνεται.

«Ο Ιούνιος έχει σχεδόν παρέλθει και η πτώση των αφίξεων σε σχέση με πέρυσι υπερβαίνει το 10%, γεγονός που οφείλεται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά στις ακυρώσεις δρομολογίων του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ» τονίζει στην επιστολή του ο δήμαρχος του νησιού.

Οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες του υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας έχουν γνώση του θέματος και καταβάλλουν προσπάθειες αλλά και πιέσεις στην πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία να προχωρήσει στη ναύλωση άλλου πλοίου, πραγματοποιώντας το δρομολόγιο Πειραιά-Κύθηρα-Σούδα.

Ο δήμαρχος στην επιστολή του τονίζει ότι η εκτέλεση των εγκεκριμένων δρομολογίων είναι υποχρεωτική για την ανάδοχο εταιρεία, ενώ η ΛΑΝΕ έχει το δικαίωμα να αντικαταστήσει το πλοίο με άλλο αναλόγων δυνατοτήτων.

Σημειώνεται ότι τα Κύθηρα και τα Αντικύθηρα εξυπηρετούνται συγκοινωνιακά από τη Νέαπολη Βοιών στην Πελοπόννησο με το επιβατηγό πλοίο «Πορφυρούσα» και από τον Πειραιά με το επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό πλοίο «Βιντζέντσος Κορνάρος».

ΠΗΓΗ http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=887488

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> ...καταβάλλουν προσπάθειες αλλά και πιέσεις στην πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία να προχωρήσει στη ναύλωση άλλου πλοίου, πραγματοποιώντας το δρομολόγιο Πειραιά-Κύθηρα-Σούδα.
> 
> ...η εκτέλεση των εγκεκριμένων δρομολογίων είναι υποχρεωτική για την ανάδοχο εταιρεία, ενώ η ΛΑΝΕ έχει το δικαίωμα να αντικαταστήσει το πλοίο με άλλο αναλόγων δυνατοτήτων....


Και πες πως δέχεται η εταιρεία και θέλει να αντικαταστήσει τον ποιητή, υπάρχει στη χώρα μας αυτή τη στιγμή διαθέσιμο άλλο πλοίο, έστω και για άμεση ναύλωση (δε μιλάμε γι αυτά ήδη που δουλεύουνε); Το 2015 είχε βρει το Παναγία Τήνου, ασχέτως ότι ούτε τότε προχώρησε το εγχείρημα...

----------


## seajets

> Και πες πως δέχεται η εταιρεία και θέλει να αντικαταστήσει τον ποιητή, υπάρχει στη χώρα μας αυτή τη στιγμή διαθέσιμο άλλο πλοίο, έστω και για άμεση ναύλωση (δε μιλάμε γι αυτά ήδη που δουλεύουνε); Το 2015 είχε βρει το Παναγία Τήνου, ασχέτως ότι ούτε τότε προχώρησε το εγχείρημα...


Διστακτικά θα προτείνω το RIGEL I, που βρίσκεται ακόμα στο Αίγιο και το GALAXY, που δεν έχει δρομολογιθεί ξανά μετά την ναύλωση στην Ευρώπη. Πιθανότατα θα μπορούσε να αναλάβει τη γραμμή και το CARIBBEAN GALAXY, απλά δεν γνωρίζω την κατάστασή του, όσον αφορά το ξενοδοχιακό και τα μηχανικά του μέρη...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Διστακτικά θα προτείνω το RIGEL I, που βρίσκεται ακόμα στο Αίγιο και το GALAXY, που δεν έχει δρομολογιθεί ξανά μετά την ναύλωση στην Ευρώπη. Πιθανότατα θα μπορούσε να αναλάβει τη γραμμή και το CARIBBEAN GALAXY, απλά δεν γνωρίζω την κατάστασή του, όσον αφορά το ξενοδοχιακό και τα μηχανικά του μέρη...


RIGEL I  κ GALAXY υποτίθεται ότι θα δρομολογηθούν από τις εταιρείες τους. CG δεν ξέρουμε τι μπλέξιμο έχει,επίσης δεν μπαίνει Αντικύθηρα.

----------


## sv1xv

F/B Vitsentzos Kornaros par SV1XV, on ipernity

Προχθές πάντως ήταν ακόμα δεμένο στον Πειραιά.

----------


## antonis01

> F/B Vitsentzos Kornaros par SV1XV, on ipernity
> 
> Προχθές πάντως ήταν ακόμα δεμένο στον Πειραιά.


Στον Πειραιά ήταν αλλά δεν εκτελεί δρομολόγια εδώ και αρκετές μέρες.

----------


## leo85

Μεταφέρθηκε στη ΝΑΥΣΙ στο πέραμα.

----------


## gpap2006

Πολύ σκούρα τα πράγματα σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα των Κυθηραικών νέων..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολύ σκούρα τα πράγματα σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα των Κυθηραικών νέων..


Υπήρχαν κ δεν ξέρω αν εξακολουθούν,ξένοι καραβολάτρες που ήθελαν να ταξιδέψουν με αυτό!

----------


## thanos75

Νομίζω έγινε και μία σύσκεψη στο υπουργείο για το θέμα του Κορνάρου.  Δεν ξέρω τί συζητηθηκε ή τι αποφάσεις πάρθηκαν.  Πάντως αν κρίνω από το δημοσίευμα των κυθηραικών δύσκολο να γυρίσει ο ποιητής.  Και στην παρούσα φάση εγώ προσωπικά δεν βλέπω και κάποιον αντικαταστάτη δυστυχώς :Ambivalence:

----------


## threshtox

Από ότι φαίνεται, το καράβι έχει τελειώσει. Δίκαια. Μακάρι να ήταν τα πράγματα διαφορετικά. Κρίμα για τον κόσμο του νησιού, που η ζωή του εξαρτάται σε μεγάλο βαθμό από αυτό...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To Ships Monthly Oκτωβρίου έχει ένα ωραίο άρθρο γιά το βαπόρι με αφορμή το διαφαινόμενο τέλος του...Πού ξέρετε μπορεί να βρεθεί ένας Ηλιόπουλος κ να το αναστήσει!

Το τεύχος έχει κ άλλο ελληνικό ενδιαφέρον όπως η ιστορία της Adriatica με φωτoγραφίες του Τrevor Jones αλλά κ η είδηση της προσάραξης του ΤΟ ΚΑLLISTO εν πλω από Παναμά προς Ισλανδία.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ο αγαπημένος ποιητής της άγονης έχει μεθορμίσει από χθες στη Σαλαμίνα και συγκεκριμένα στα Ναυπηγεία Κυνόσουρας.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

...στον κόλπο των "αναξιοπαθούντων" χωρίς τύχη και αυτός (μαζί με Έλλη Τ, Ionian Sky, ταχύπλοα ΝΕΛ κλπ)... Κρίμα... 

Και αυτός ο Ηλιό πόσα να πάρει φίλε μου Χιώτη....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και αυτός ο Ηλιό πόσα να πάρει φίλε μου Χιώτη....


Εντάξει, όλα δεν μπορεί να ξαναταξιδέψουν αλλά σε αυτή την χώρα κ με αυτή την κρίση όπου "δρυός πεσούσης πας ανήρ ξυλεύεται" θα δούμε κ άλλους.Εδώ ο portucalense φέρνει 40 κ 50 χρονών.Καλό καραβολατρικά αλλά από θέμα αξιοπλοϊας;;
Στην ακτοπλοϊα ο τηλέγραφος πάει να χτυπήσει full astern!!

----------


## sylver23

Όσοι έχουν μετοχές στην εταιρία σε περίπτωση που μας αφήσει για τις ''ιστορικές εταιρίες'' ξέρει κανείς τί θα απογίνουν;;;

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος που είναι δεμένο στο ναυπηγείο της Κυνόσουρας. Για να δούμε ....τι θα γίνει???

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ-ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ-156-22-09-2017.jpg

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Ας δούμε το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος που είναι δεμένο στο ναυπηγείο της Κυνόσουρας. Για να δούμε ....τι θα γίνει???
> 
> ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ-ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ-156-22-09-2017.jpg


Πάντως παρά την ακινησία του και το αβέβαιο μέλλον του,καλά κρατεί.Ούτε σταγόνα σκουριές παρατηρώ,ούτε να δείχνει σημάδια εγκατάληψης.Μακάρι να βρεθεί λύση και να ξαναταξιδέψει.

----------


## hayabusa

Τι σημάδια κλπ να δείξει. 
Αφού λίγο μετά την ακινησία του ήταν που έδεσε.

----------


## Ellinis

> Όσοι έχουν μετοχές στην εταιρία σε περίπτωση που μας αφήσει για τις ''ιστορικές εταιρίες'' ξέρει κανείς τί θα απογίνουν;;;


Αν η εταιρία οδηγηθεί σε λύση, εφόσον στο τέλος υπάρξει θετικό ταμείο θα διατεθεί ως μέρισμα στους μετόχους. Αν το ταμείο είναι μείον, τότε ούκ αν λάβοις παρά του μη έχοντος...

----------


## pantelis2009

Ατενίζοντας το Πέραμα στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή που έχει δέσει.

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ-ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ-159-14-10-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η μοναξιά του ποιητή στην Κυνόσουρα της Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0254.jpg
_11/11/2017_

----------


## cpt.xristos-kefalonia

Κρίμα να είναι παρατημένο αυτό το βαπόρι...
Έχουμε κανενα νεο?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να θυμηθούμε το βαπόρι, που εξακολουθεί βέβαια να ξεροσταλιάζει στην Κυνόσουρα.

IMG_0001.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 11/08/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το φάντασμα του Κορνάρος (AIS) βγήκε βόλτα στον Αργοσαρωνικό?????????????????????????????????????

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το φάντασμα του Κορνάρος (AIS) βγήκε βόλτα στον Αργοσαρωνικό?????????????????????????????????????


Βασικά ναι, αλλά..... όχι . Για την ακρίβεια βγήκε για δοκιμαστικό ρυμουλκούμενο, μόνο που το δοκιμαστικό...... το κάνει το ρυμουλκό !!!!! (Στην επιστροφή, θα μπούνε και στο μεγάλο λιμάνι, να αποτίσουν χαιρετισμό στο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ, το φάντασμα του οποίου εμφανίζεται επίσης στο AIS δεμένο στην Ηετιώνεια !!!!!).

----------


## nikolasher

παλι δοκιμαστικο το ρυμουλκο; και με τοση ταχυτητα;;;

----------


## pantelis2009

Το αγαπημένο πλοίο πολλών το* Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος* παραμένει δεμένο εδώ και μια 2ετία στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα, κάνοντας παρέα στο άγαλμα των Σαλαμινομάχων και ατενίζοντας το Πέραμα. ¶ραγε ποια θα είναι η τύχη του??? 

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ-ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ-164-12-07-2019.jpg

----------


## Blitz-X

Έχει κλίση προς τα δεξιά ή δημιουργεί αυτή την εντύπωση η φωτογραφία (γωνία λήψης, φακός κλπ)???

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## ancd

> Έχει κλίση προς τα δεξιά ή δημιουργεί αυτή την εντύπωση η φωτογραφία (γωνία λήψης, φακός κλπ)???
> 
> *​ΜΦΧ*


Μια κλίση, αλλά όχι ελαφριά έχει πάρει το διπλανό πλοίο, που έχει κλείσει 4 χρόνια παροπλισμου.
Ο ποιητής ακόμα ορθώνει το ανάστημά του αληγιστο!

----------


## Blitz-X

Άρα το φόντο είναι αυτό που παραπλανεί  :Encouragement: 

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## npapad

Πρόσφατη φωτογραφία (6-8-2019) του ποιητή στην Κυνόσουρα από τον γιο μου Κωνσταντίνο Παπαδάκη.
DSC_1420.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πρόσφατη φωτογραφία (6-8-2019) του ποιητή στην Κυνόσουρα από τον γιο μου Κωνσταντίνο Παπαδάκη.
> DSC_1420.jpg


O Kωνσταντίνος θα εξελιχθεί σε μέγα καραβολάτρη! :Adoration:  :Applause:

----------


## pantelis2009

Με τέτοιο μπαμπά που έχει επόμενο είναι. :Watermelon:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε από το *Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος* την* μηχανή και τον πίνακα στο μηχανοστάσιο με τα χειριστήρια*. Να δούμε τι θα γίνει αυτό το πλοίο?

ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ-ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ-167-24-08-2019.jpg ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ-ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ-169-24-08-2019.jpg

----------


## threshtox

Διάβασα στο ίνσταγκραμ, ότι πριν από λίγο ξεκίνησε το τελευταίο του ταξίδι. Στο marinetraffic, ταιριάζει αυτό με την πορεία του Christos XL. Αν κάποιος συμφορουμίτης ξέρει κάτι..

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πράγματι, ο αγαπημένος ποιητής της άγονης γραμμής, έλυσε κάβους για το ταξίδι δίχως επιστροφή.

----------


## andria salamis

> Διάβασα στο ίνσταγκραμ, ότι πριν από λίγο ξεκίνησε το τελευταίο του ταξίδι. Στο marinetraffic, ταιριάζει αυτό με την πορεία του Christos XL. Αν κάποιος συμφορουμίτης ξέρει κάτι..


Ναι δυστυχώς,.........και που δεν μπορουμε να βγουμε.

----------


## Ilias 92

Καλησπέρα σας, εύχομαι όλοι οι παλιοί φίλοι να είναι καλά.

Δεν ξέρω πόσοι με θυμάστε μιας και έχω χρόνια να μπω και να γράψω, αλλά μετά από τόσο καιρό κάτι με έτρωγε απόψε....

Και πράγματι ξαφνικά βλέπω ότι το πλοίο ήρωας των παιδικών μου χρόνων σαλπάρει για τελευταία φορά.
 Το σκαρί που με έκανε καραβολάτρη και ας μην ήξερα τότε ότι το λένε έτσι, το πλοίο που ζωγράφιζα στα τετράδια και τα μπλοκ μου, το καράβι που μας σήκωνε αξημέρωτα (4:30) για τις διακοπές στο χωριό σήμερα τελειώνει. 

Ο Κορνάρος γέμιζε τα πρόσωπα των μεγάλων με θαυμασμό και καμάρι για τις ικανότητες και την ακρίβεια του, έχει και φτερά για τον καιρό όπως έλεγαν, ακόμα  θυμάμαι  τον πατέρα μου να με σηκώνει πάνω του για να μου δείξει το λιμάνι μας, πρωί πρωί από το μπαλκόνι της πλώρης και τον αέρα του Καρπάθιου μανιασμένο ως συνήθως.

Άλλαξαν τόσα άλλωστε, τα χρόνια περνούν οι άνθρωποι φεύγουν έτσι φεύγουν και τα πλοία. 

Μπορεί να μην έγινα καπετάνιος, ούτε πλοιοκτήτης του όπως φανταζόμουν μικρός όμως η αναφορά και μόνο στο όνομα του με γεμίζει νοσταλγία και ενθουσιασμό, θα προσπαθήσω να το θυμάμαι στις  καλές εποχές μακριά από την εγκατάλειψη των τελευταίων χρόνων.

Το όμορφο καράβι  ή μάλλον ολόκληρη η εταιρεία είχε την ατυχία να πέσει σε μοιραία αδιάφορα ή αδύναμα χέρια που έφεραν  την καταστροφή αφού πρώτα ξεζούμισαν αυτό και τις επιδοτήσεις τόσων ετών.

----------


## Ellinis

Όμορφες κουβέντες για ένα όμορφο καράβι, ιδανικό για όσους αγαπάνε τα ναυτικά ταξίδια. 26 χρόνια στο Αιγαίο... θα μας λήψει το σουλούπι του, το τελευταίο με το σχέδιο της Townsend Thoresen με τα μεγάλα πλωριά μπαλκόνια και τις ιδιαίτερες πλώρες.

kornaros-rethimon-kg minos.jpg

----------


## lissos

Θα λείψει.
  Από όλες τις πλευρές…

----------


## bgm

Αναχώρηση

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjV9ORL3PgM

----------


## avvachrist

Και η άφιξη στον τελευταίο προορισμό... 
https://youtu.be/06UAUaFUGFA

----------


## panthiras1

Μπράβο παιδιά.

----------


## Blitz-X

Ωραίο video toy Ιωσήφ Παπαδόπουλου για το πλοίο.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8dzF9fnK2E

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους μετά από σχεδόν 2.5 χρόνια απουσίας.

Δε γινόταν να μην αποχαιρετήσω τον ποιητή που προσέφερε τόσα πολλά στην άγονη γραμμή και στις ψυχές μας.


Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος...


Βάπορας αγαπημένος, είχε τον μοναδικό τρόπο να σε κάνει να δένεσαι μαζί του, να τον παραδέχεσαι, να τον εκτιμάς και να κατανοείς την αξία του.


Αρχικά ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε αυτούς που τον ταξίδεψαν στις τόσο δύσκολες άγονες γραμμές, δρομολόγια και λιμάνια.
Δηλαδή σε αυτούς που είχαν την ευθύνη σε κάθε πόστο και έκαναν άυπνοι τόσα ξενύχτια.
Άλλο ένα ευχαριστώ σε αυτούς τους λίγους που επιλέγουν να μένουν στα πανέμορφα απομακρυσμένα νησιά και δημιουργούν την ανάγκη ύπαρξης αυτών των δρομολογίων.
Επίσης ένα ευχαριστώ στους ξένους που το σχεδίασαν για τις δικές τους ανάγκες και χωρίς να το ξέρουν τον έκαναν να ταιριάξει απόλυτα στις ανάγκες των άγονων γραμμών,
που απαιτουν ανθεκτικότητα, καλό ταξίδεμα, ικανοποιητική μανούβρα, ταιριαστές διαστάσεις και εναλλακτικές επιλογές που να του επιτρέπουν να ταξιδεύει όντας τόσο μακριά από τον Πειραιά.
Ο Κορνάρος είχε όλα τα παραπάνω.


Αξίζει να τονιστεί, γιατί καμιά φορά τείνουμε να θυμόμαστε μόνο την τελευταία εικόνα, ότι τα σχεδόν 23 χρόνια που προσέφερε τα πάντα στις άγονες γραμμές,
δεν γίνεται να αμαυρωθούν από τα τελευταία 4 χρονια που ταξίδευε με χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες, για να μην πιέζεται, μιας και αφέθηκε σταδιακά από την εταιρία του, μέσα στην οικονομική κρίση.


Βέρο αγονόπλοιο γιατί σε αυτά τα σχεδόν 23 χρόνια δεν υπήρξε ποτέ σε γραμμή "φιλέτο", ούτε καν σε σχεδόν "φιλέτο", έστω και για λίγο.
Μόνο κάποιες μεμονωμένες προσεγγίσεις για εξυπηρέτηση έκτακτων καταστάσεων, από βλάβες και αβαρίες άλλων βαποριών.
Ήδη από τους πρώτους μήνες του στην Ελλάδα έκανε επέκταση από Άγιο Νικόλαο και Σητεία για Κάσο και Κάρπαθο.
Έκτοτε δεν άφησε ποτέ τις προσεγγίσεις στις άγονες γραμμές, σαν βασικό βαπόρι κάποιας από αυτές.
Από τα πάμπολλα λιμάνια που προσέγγισε δικαιωματικά συνδέθηκε πιο έντονα με την Κάσο, τα Πηγάδια Καρπάθου, το Διαφάνι Καρπάθου, τη Σητεία και τα Αντικύθηρα.


Αναμενόμενο για ένα βέρο αγονόπλοιο ότι από τη γέφυρά του πέρασαν εξαιρετικοί πλοίαρχοι. Ουσιαστικά όμως, συνδέθηκε με δύο από αυτούς.
Με τον εξαίρετο Μανώλη Φραγκιαδάκη που τον ανέδειξε αρχικά στην άγονη της Κασοκαρπαθίας για τουλάχιστον μια 5ετια.
Με τον εξαίρετο και αγαπημένο καπετάν Δημήτρη Λαδά που τον πλοιάρχησε για 13.5 ολόκληρα χρόνια, συνεχίζοντας το έργο συνέπειας του καπετάν Μανώλη,
τόσο στην Κασοκαρπαθία για σχεδόν 6 χρόνια όσο και στη γραμμή των Κυθήρων-Αντικυθήρων για σχεδόν 7.5 χρονια.


Μου έχει μείνει έντονα μια εικόνα από τον Φεβρουάριο του 2015.
Τότε που κατάφερα και έκανα ένα μακρυτάξιδο δρομολόγιο στην Κασοκαρπαθία μέχρι Ρόδο.
Πειραιάς-Μήλος-Σαντορίνη-Ανάφη-Ηράκλειο-Σητεία-Κάσος-Πηγάδια Καρπάθου-Διαφάνι Καρπάθου-Χάλκη-Ρόδος και επιστροφή.
Ήταν αρκετά κουρασμένος και αφημένος, πήγαινε φουλ φορτωμένος φορτηγά μεταξύ 14.5 και 15.6 κόμβων για να μην πιέζεται.
Χωρίς καθόλου ξεκούραση για πλήρωμα και πλοίο, παρά μόνο με φορτοεκφορτώσεις, κάναμε οριακά πάνω απο τρία 24ωρα για να επιστρέψουμε στον Πειραιά.
*Θυμάμαι λοιπόν εκείνο το απόγευμα της 15ης Φεβρουαρίου 2015, πλέοντας στο στενό Κάσου - Καρπάθου και στρίβοντας νωχελικά πιο δυτικά για το Φρυ της Κάσου.*
*Αγνάντευα, όντας στο πλωριό μπαλκόνι, από τη μία τον επιβλητικό ορεινό όγκο της Καλής Λίμνης της Καρπάθου*
*και από την άλλη τον περήφανο Πρίωνα της Κάσου, σε συνδυασμό με τον καθρέφτη και τη γέφυρα του Κορνάρου.*
*Με τον ήλιο σιγά σιγά να πέφτει και τα χρώματα να γίνονται πιο ζεστά.*
*Μετά από λίγο στο μεσαίο παράθυρο της γέφυρας εμφανίστηκε ο καπετάν Δημήτρης, έτοιμος για άλλη μία προσέγγιση στην Κάσο.*
*Νομίζω ότι αυτή η εικόνα είναι η πιο χαρακτηριστική της ιστορίας του στην άγονη γραμμή.*
*Μεταξύ Κάσου και Καρπάθου, χειμώνα, σε υπέροχο τοπίο και χρώματα, πάντα εκεί, ταπεινά και διακριτικά, εξυπηρετώντας αυτούς που πραγματικά το είχαν ανάγκη.*


Επίσης μια πολύ χαρακτηριστική εικόνα του, οριακά δεύτερη συγκριτικά με την παραπάνω, είναι η μαγευτική μανούβρα ανάμεσα στα ψηλά βράχια του πολύ στενού, μα πανέμορφου Ποταμού των Αντικυθήρων.
Είναι σαν να ακούω τώρα τα συγκινητικά καλημέρα, καλησπέρα και καληνύχτα του καπετάν Δημήτρη, από τα μεγάφωνα, προς τους 20-30 μόνιμους κατοίκους του νησιού.


Τέλος άλλη μια πολύ χαρακτηριστική εικόνα του αγαπημένου ποιητή της άγονης.
Κάσος και Κορνάρος...
Ένα ζευγάρι που έχει γράψει πολλά κεφάλαια στη μυθολογία των δύσκολων προσεγγίσεων στα λιμάνια των άγονων γραμμών.
Δέος, όταν τον Αύγουστο του 2008, δηλαδή λίγο πριν σταματήσει να είναι το βασικό βαπόρι της γραμμής, απόλαυσα δύο μανούβρες του στο Φρυ.
Είχε άλλη αίγλη να βλέπεις το θρυλικό βαπόρι της Κασοκαρπαθίας, στα καλά του τότε, να μανουβράρει όμορφα και γρήγορα στο τόσο δύσκολο λιμάνι ενός τόσο ιδιαίτερου και περήφανου νησιού.
Μανούβρες για σεμινάριο, τότε που είχαν και λίγα περιθώρια παραπάνω, μιας και το λιμάνι δεν είχε κλείσει από τον νέο κυματοθραύστη που ολοκληρώθηκε το 2010.


Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι ο αγαπημένος Κορνάρος θα ταξιδεύει νοητά για πάντα, μέσα από τις αναμνήσεις μας,
στις πιο απομακρυσμένες και πιο όμορφες ελληνικές θάλασσες, μανουβράροντας στα τόσο ιδιαίτερα, δύσκολα μα όμορφα λιμάνια των νησιών της άγονης γραμμής.

Kornaros_plori_8ari_Antikyhtira_12_1_2012_4.jpg Kornaros_plwrio_mpalkoni_Karpathos_Kali_Limni_15_2_2015.JPG Vitsentzos_Kornaros_plori_Kasos_15_2_2015_3.JPG Kornaros_plori_Anafi_anatoli_iliou_14_2_2015.JPG Kornaros_Dimitris_Ladas_Antikythira_2_7_2011.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πραγματικά όμορφα κ συγκινητικά λόγια γιά τον ποιητή της ακτοπλοϊας που πρόσφατα πέρασε στην ιστορία...
Να'σαι καλά φίλε που νοερά,έστω κ γιά λίγο μας ταξίδεψες σε αυτές τις γραμμές της άγονης με το περήφανο δανέζικο σκαρί.

----------


## Blitz-X

Όμορφα λόγια και φωτογραφίες για μια από τις δυό ωραιότερες-άσχημες πλώρες (μαζί με τη Romilda) κατ' εμέ, του Πειραιά.
Πανέμορφο καράβι, που δυστυχώς δεν είχα την τύχη να με ταξιδέψει. Ευχαριστούμε για την περιγραφή που με ταξίδεψε έστω νοερά!!!

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όμορφα λόγια και φωτογραφίες για μια από τις δυό ωραιότερες-άσχημες πλώρες (μαζί με τη Romilda) κατ' εμέ, του Πειραιά.
> 
> 
> *β€‹ΜΦΧ*


 Mε το  POMIΛΝΤΑ έμοιαζαν αφου κ τα 2 προέρχονταν από την Τownsend Thoresen που είχε παρόμοια σουλούπια.

----------


## Blitz-X

> Mε το  POMIΛΝΤΑ έμοιαζαν αφου κ τα 2 προέρχονταν από την Τownsend Thoresen που είχε παρόμοια σουλούπια.


Έτσι ακριβώς. Κλασσικό σουλούπι από το κανάλι!!!

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## aprovatianos

https://youtu.be/_JMK7V4LQm8

----------


## aprovatianos

Καλησπερα.ενα πολυ ωραιο βιντεο, με πολυ βιντσεντζο κορναρο!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλησπερα.ενα πολυ ωραιο βιντεο, με πολυ βιντσεντζο κορναρο!


Noμίζω έχει ξανανεβεί.

----------


## aprovatianos

> Noμίζω έχει ξανανεβεί.


Εαν εχει ανεβει ξανα, ζητω συγνωμη. Απλα αυτος που το ανεβασε στο youtube, πηρε αδεια απο το γερμανικο καναλι γιατι δεν υπηρχε στο διαδικτυο(youtube). Τεσπα, ας το ξαναθυμηθουμε. Χριστος ανεστη!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στο Ships Monthly τεύχος Ιουλίου έχει ένα αρθράκι με το ιστορικό του πλοίου με αφορμή την διάλυσή του.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σαν σήμερα πριν από 27 χρόνια (24/8/1994) το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος κατέπλευσε για πρώτη φορά στο λιμάνι της Σητείας, ώστε να πραγματοποιηθεί η τελετή εγκαινίων του στο λασιθιώτικο λιμάνι, την ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα του κρητικού ποιητή.

Επίσης, παρακαλούνται οι διαχειριστές, να μεταφέρουν το θέμα του πλοίου στην κατηγορία των ιστορικών πλοίων.

----------

